#ubuntu-br 2011-04-11
<_4_7_3_> OMG ^^ vou postar no 4chan^^
<Gooogle> ¬¬
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_, isso ali é trollagem
<Gooogle> qq um q procurar vai achar ¬¬
<_4_7_3_> ok ok ok sem trolagem
<_4_7_3_>  vou fazer sério
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_, nao nao nao to falando de vc, e sim do riiiiiiick
<Gooogle> quanto iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<_4_7_3_> então vou de 4chan mesmo^^
 * Gooogle observando
<_4_7_3_> só não tenho o chamas acho tosco. http://www.brchan.org/b/src/130247655922.png
<Gooogle> rsrs
<_4_7_3_> <Gooogle> deixa o bixin ^^
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_ :-(
<_4_7_3_> LOL
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_, http://www.brchan.org/kuruminha_is_sad.png
<_4_7_3_> OMG NOOOO!!
<andreluna> alguem na escuta ?
<alanteixeira> andreluna: câmbio
 * Gooogle kakkkKAKAKAKAKKAKKAKAKKAKAKAK
<_4_7_3_> kkkk
<andreluna> positivo man
<andreluna> estava apenas testando ... sou novo no mundo Linux/ubuntun
<Gooogle> mmm
<Gooogle> xo testar tambem
 * Gooogle alguem na escuta?
<andreluna> câmbio
<Gooogle> positivo positivo
<_4_7_3_> achei legal!
<_4_7_3_> alô <Gooogle> "tá mi ouvindu"?
<Gooogle> _4_7_3_, positivo
<andreluna> voces usam Ubuntun ha muito tempo ?
<Gooogle> andreluna, io non usare ubuntu :-(
<andreluna> instalei tem mais ou menos 2 meses, mas ainda estou com uma partição com Windows.
<Gooogle> andreluna, mmm, nao se preocupe logo vc supera o trauma de achar q precisa do windows :D
<andreluna> estou mudando justamente por isso, cansei de Windows e Macintosh
<andreluna> infelizmente ainda preciso manter windows, pois como trabalho com design grafico, tenho alguns trabalhos feitos me photoshop e outro programas da adobe
<Riiick> alguem sabe coloka "chamas" no pc
<Riiick> com compiz ?
 * Gooogle joga alcool e risca um fosforo
<andreluna> rssrsrrs
<Gooogle> Riiick, http://www.brchan.org/b/src/130247655922.png
<Gooogle> olha ai :D
<Gooogle> esta vendo onde esta escrito deslizar2?
<Gooogle> clica nele eclica em editar
<Gooogle> localize a opção (queimar)
<Gooogle> ou algo semelhante
<Riiick> ta e dps ?
<Gooogle> pronto
<Gooogle> :D
<Riiick> q eu fizer isso ?
<Riiick> pera
<Gooogle> By: Gooogle
<Gooogle> nao existe outra forma
<Gooogle> :-D
<_4_7_3_> rsrsrs
<Gooogle> so pelo outro gerenciador q nem presta (nem conto q ele exista)
<Gooogle> Imagens postadas por: _4_7_3_
<Riiick> "google"
<Gooogle> esqueci do credito da img :S
<Riiick> esta ai ?
<Riiick> fiz igul a fotuh la
<Riiick> e agr ?
<Gooogle> muda o animação ao abrir
<Gooogle> e depois abre qq aplicativo
<Gooogle> e ja vai estar ativo
<Riiick> que
<Riiick> repete
<Riiick> mais mais resumido
<Riiick> plx
<Gooogle> é so ler novamente
<Riiick> ler onde ?
<Gooogle> isto q é o bom do irc, letras
<Gooogle> de <Gooogle> muda o animação ao abrir
<Gooogle> ate <Gooogle> e ja vai estar ativo
<Riiick> a manow
<Riiick> n to entendendo nd
<Gooogle> vamos por partes
<Riiick> explica oks
<Riiick> oks
 * Gooogle se lembra da musica 'é divagar é divagar é divagarinho'
<Gooogle> Riiick, vai na mesma configuração q esta nesta pagina http://www.brchan.org/b/src/130247655922.png
<Gooogle> consegue localizar?
<Riiick> n
<Riiick> Oo
<Riiick> consigo
<Riiick> escrevi o nome do site la
<Riiick> nao nao conseguir localizar
<Gooogle> ok consegue ver as abas
<Gooogle> Animação de abrir | animação de fechamento
<Gooogle> ?
<Riiick> sim sim
<Riiick> sei
<Gooogle> ok
<Gooogle> tira um print da janela
<Gooogle> e coloca no http://up-me.org
<Gooogle> cada tela vc vai upar uma img
<Yahooo> em comperação com Gooogle percebí que não sei nada. :P
<Gooogle> upar = enviar uma imagem
<Riiick> eu tiro foto da onde ?
<Gooogle> Yahooooooooooooooooo :D
<andreluna> alta vista
<Gooogle> da janela de configuração
<Riiick> minha ?
<Gooogle> Riiick, so apertar a tecla "print screen sysrq'
<Gooogle> Riiick, sim a sua
<Riiick> atah
<Yahooo> nunca dei uma resposta boa.
<Gooogle> aperta a tecla, entra no site e faz o envio, quando terminar, cola a url q o site vai gerar para eu ver
<Riiick> pronto
<Gooogle> mostre me
<Riiick> http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=captura_de_tela_1302479711.png
<Riiick> http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=captura_de_tela_1302479711.png&largura=640&altura=480
<Riiick> http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=captura_de_tela_1302479711.png&largura=2048&altura=2048
<Riiick> tem esses 3
<Riiick> ai
<Gooogle> Riiick, so a primeira mesmo
<Gooogle> ^^
<Riiick> http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=captura_de_tela_1302479711.png
<Gooogle> Riiick, abre o terminal
<Gooogle> digita
<Gooogle> killall compiz
<Gooogle> ve o que acontece
<Gooogle> qq coisa diferente q acontecer fale ok?
<Riiick> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$ killall compiz
<Riiick> compiz: processo não achado
<Riiick> apareceu iss
<Gooogle> sabia
<Gooogle> :D
<Gooogle> digita ai no terminal
<Gooogle> compiz --replace
<Gooogle> caso saia muitas linhas
<Gooogle> use o http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Gooogle> acima de 2 linhas coloca no paste
<Riiick> apareceu isso
<Riiick> igia@ligia-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<Riiick> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Riiick> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Riiick> No whitelisted driver found
<Riiick> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Riiick> q n tendi nd
<Gooogle> Xgl
<Riiick> xgl é pra escreve no terminal ?
<Riiick> hein
<Gooogle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596927
<Gooogle> Riiick, qual sua placa de video?
<Riiick> ixi
<Riiick> n sei
<Riiick> como vejo isso ?
<Gooogle>  /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<Gooogle> Executa no seu xchat
<Riiick> q
<Gooogle> so executar o comando no xchat
<Gooogle> q vai resultar no modelo de sua placa de video
<Gooogle> :-)
<Gooogle> ou vai no terminal e digita (lspci | grep VGA)
<Riiick_> google
<Riiick_> ta aii ?
<Riiick_> mal
<Gooogle> Riiick_qual sua placa de video
<Riiick_> bugo aki
<Riiick_> nao sei
<Riiick_> vo escreve la no terminal
<Gooogle>  /exec -o lspci | grep VGA
<Gooogle> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Riiick_> eu escrevo com parenteses ?
<Gooogle> vai retornar isso :D
<Gooogle> sem parentes
<Gooogle> lspci | grep VGA
<Riiick_> eu escrevo oq ?
<Riiick_> fala ai
<Riiick_> pra eu copia
<Gooogle> lspci | grep VGA
<Riiick_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<Riiick_> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$
<Gooogle> Silicon oh now
<Gooogle> calma ai tem uns tutorial para configurar a sis
<Gooogle> Riiick_ so uma coisa Riiick_ ou ligia?
<Riiick_> que ?
<Gooogle> seu nome :/
<Riiick_> henrique
<Gooogle> juro q li, ligia machado
<Riiick_> é isso msm
<Riiick_> ligia machado
<Riiick_> o nome da minha mae
<Riiick_> pq ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, tah deixa eu achar um tutorial facil para vc executar ai
<Riiick_> ta mais ocmo sabe q e ligia machado ?
<Thls> Ricardo__ ela usa linux?
<Riiick_> vc esta no meu pc ?
<Thls> Riiick_ ela usa linux?
<Riiick_> aki e ubuntu 09.10
 * Gooogle esta em todos os pcs windows linux mac unix
<Thls> ahahaha
<Ricardo__> poxa me acordaram aki
<Ricardo__> chamando meu xará
<Ricardo__> eahheahaehaeeha
<Thls> Ricardo__ kkk
<Riiick_> google
<Riiick_> vc entra em todos pc ?
<Riiick_> google ta aai ??
<Gooogle> Riiick_, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/desktop-x-windows/173742-ubuntu-10-10-video-sis-661-can-not-set-normal-resolution.html
<Gooogle> mas deve ter coisa melhor
<Gooogle> Riiick_, estou em quase todas as home page,
<Gooogle> http://blog.ffelix.eti.br/dicas-linux/ubuntu-9-10-xorg-conf-sis-771671-problemas/
<Gooogle> Riiick_, vc mostrou uma img da tela, e nela contem o nome
<Riiick_> qual dos dois links eu abro ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, abre o ultimo
<Riiick_> google
<Gooogle> Riiick_, se o ultimo nao der, tem esse http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/05/video-sis-671-32bits-no-ubuntu-10-04-ll/
<Riiick_> eu sigo
<Riiick_> o tuturial
<Riiick_> la ?
<Gooogle> sim
<Gooogle> Riiick_ sis via nao funcionam muito bem no linux :-(
<Riiick_> googlle
<Riiick_> n to entendendo
<Riiick_> nd do tuturial
<Riiick_> melhor se me fla
<Riiick_> google
<Riiick_> se pode me explica ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, levaremos em conta, nao sou baba, mas vou tentar te ajudar
<Riiick_> ok
<Gooogle> vai no terminal
<Gooogle> wget http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/downloads/xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<Gooogle> sudo dpkg -i xorg-driver-sis671_0.9_i386.deb
<Riiick_> ja to
<Riiick_> eu escrevo isso ?
<Gooogle> volta no tutorial e leia a parte do "Caso exista um arquivo xorg.conf "
<Gooogle> para vc entender
<Gooogle> sim
<Riiick_> ta fazendo um dlonwload aki
<Riiick_> qunaod abri ol linkl
<Gooogle> wget
<Gooogle> usou por ele?
<Riiick_> a baixei
<Riiick_> e instali os pacotes
<Riiick_> ta certo ?
<Gooogle> sim instale
<Riiick_> instalei
<Riiick_> e agr
<Gooogle> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Riiick_> eu copio td e coloko
<Gooogle> e ve se o que retorna
<Riiick_> no terminal ?
<Gooogle> sim sempre terminal
<Riiick_> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$ sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Riiick_> [sudo] password for ligia:
<Riiick_> cp: impossível obter estado de `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Riiick_> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$
<Gooogle> ok
<Gooogle> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Riiick_> pronto e agr ?
<Gooogle> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Riiick_> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$ sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Riiick_> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$
<Riiick_> so apareceu isso
<Riiick_> n aconteceu nd
<Riiick_> ta certo ??
<Gooogle> touch usado para criar arquivos
<Gooogle> Riiick_, sim esta certo
<otaciliofl> Pessoal, estou com uma máquina sem HD e gostaria de instalar o ubuntu server NO pendrive, como posso fazer isso?
<Riiick_> fasso oq agr ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, abriu com o gedit ne?
<Riiick_> q ?
<Gooogle> pera la deixa eu pegar um X completo
<Gooogle> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<idUb> boa noite pessoal..
<otaciliofl> Esses programas que tem por ai não resolvem meu problema porque o ubuntu server não tem versão live.
<Riiick_> pera vo bota no terminal
<Riiick_> pera
<otaciliofl> Quero instalar no pendrive como se fosse em um hd
<Riiick_> pronto
<Riiick_> agr apareceu
<Riiick_> o xorg.cof
<Riiick_> tals
<Riiick_> xorg.conf
<Riiick_> ta certo ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, coloca isto dentro http://paste.ubuntu.com/592394/
<Gooogle> copia e cola o texto
<idUb> alguem poderia me dar uma ajudinha. estou o dia todo tentando acessar o linux e não saiu do grub, fica uma tela preta com o cursor e nada acontece. tentei alguns comandos na linha do kernel mesmo assim anda resolveu..
<Riiick_> copio
<Riiick_> o site
<Riiick_> e coloko
<Riiick_> la dentro ?
<Gooogle> Riiick_, o texto
<Riiick_> o texto q ta dentro desse site ?
<Gooogle> sim
<Gooogle> começa em "Section “Device”" e termina em "EndSection"
<Gooogle> nao copei os numeros q esta antes de cada linha
<Gooogle> do 1 ao 34
<Gooogle> *copie
<Riiick_> copia isso
<Riiick_> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<Riiick_> 10
<Riiick_> 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19
<Riiick_> 20
<Riiick_> 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29
<Riiick_> 30
<Riiick_> 31 32 33 34
<Riiick_> Seção "Device" Identifier "device1" Driver "sis671" Option "DPMS" Option "useROMData" "False" EndSection Section "Monitor" Identifier "Configured Monitor" EndSection Section "Screen" Identifier "Default Screen" Monitor "Configured Monitor" DefaultDepth 24 Subsecção Profundidade "Display" 24 Modes "1280 × 800 @ 75" 1280 x 800 @ 60 "1280 x 720 @ 60" 1280 x 768 @ 60 "" 800 x 600 @ 60 "" 800 x 600 @ 56 EndSubSection " Device "Configured Video Device" En
<Gooogle> naooo
<Riiick_> dSection Section "Module" Disable "dri" Load "ERP" # Buffer Duplo Extensão Load "v4l" # de vídeo para Linux Carga Carga "extmod" type1 "Load" freetype "Load" glx "# 3D camada de carga "GLcore" EndSection Section "DRI" Mode 0666 EndSection
<Riiick_> no meu apareceu assim
<Riiick_> quando abri o site
<Riiick_> ...
<Riiick_> ta ai ?
<Gooogle> to ne :/
<Gooogle> nao cole estas linhas enormes
<Gooogle> nao precisa
<Gooogle> quem quiser ler, abre o paste
<Riiick_> manda ai
<Riiick_> pra eu copia
<Riiick_> vai
<Riiick_> por favor
<Riiick_> n to entenendo mto
<Gooogle> Riiick_, deixa como esta aki
<Gooogle> http://goo.gl/xKKb4
<Riiick_> eu copio e colo la ?
<Gooogle> o texto que esta no paste, dentro do arquivo aberto pelo gedit
<Gooogle> :S
<Riiick_> o arquivo xorg.conf esta vazio
<Riiick_> o meu aki
<Gooogle> nossa
<Gooogle> Riiick_,
<Gooogle> pega o conteudo q esta no paste
<Gooogle> cola dentro do seu xorg.conf
<Gooogle> salva e reinicia o pc
<Gooogle> so isso
<Riiick_> oq e PASTE ?
<Gooogle> paste palavra inglesa que define colar
<Gooogle> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Riiick_> parece q o texto nunca acaba
<Gooogle> vou colocar em outro local
<Riiick_> ja entendi
<Riiick_> ja consegui
<Gooogle> mmm ok
<Riiick_> agr eu copio e coloko
<Riiick_> na pasta
<Riiick_> xorg.conf
<Riiick_> e salvo
<Riiick_> fecho
<Gooogle> sim
<Riiick_> e reinicio o pc ?
<Gooogle> como diz no tutorial sim
<Gooogle> reiniciar o pc
<Riiick_> oks
<Riiick_> jaja eu volto
<Riiick_> eu nao sei ler
<Riiick> google
<Riiick> pronto
<Riiick> e agr ?
<Gooogle> oi
<Gooogle> abre o terminal
<Riiick> ok
<Gooogle> e digita
<Gooogle> compiz --replace
<Gooogle> ve o que retorna
<Gooogle> se retornar muita coisa , coloca no paste
<Riiick> ligia@ligia-desktop:~$ compiz --replace
<Riiick> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<Riiick> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<Riiick> No whitelisted driver found
<Riiick> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<Riiick> apareceu isso
<Riiick> ta certo ??
<Gooogle> Riiick, faz isso
<Gooogle> sudo Xorg --configure
<Riiick> use: X [:<display>] [option]
<Riiick> -a #                   mouse acceleration (pixels)
<Riiick> -ac                    disable access control restrictions
<Riiick> -audit int             set audit trail level
<Riiick> -auth file             select authorization file
<Riiick> -br                    create root window with black background
<Riiick> +bs                    enable any backing store support
<Riiick> -bs                    disable any backing store support
<Riiick> -c                     turns off key-click
<Riiick> c #                    key-click volume (0-100)
<Gooogle> caramba nao cola aki ne :/
<Riiick> -cc int                default color visual class
<Riiick> -core                  generate core dump on fatal error
<Riiick> -dpi int               screen resolution in dots per inch
<Riiick> dpms                   enables VESA DPMS monitor control
<Riiick> -dpms                  disables VESA DPMS monitor control
<Riiick> -deferglyphs [none|all|16] defer loading of [no|all|16-bit] glyphs
<Riiick> -f #                   bell base (0-100)
<Riiick> -fc string             cursor font
<Riiick> -fn string             default font name
<Riiick> -fp string             default font path
<Riiick> -help                  prints message with these options
 * Gooogle :-
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim: Alguém explicou pro Riick como usar o paste? Até o momento NAO!
<Gooogle> Illuminarch, eu disse o que erra paste
<Gooogle> e sempre disse para colar la
<Gooogle> nao ah por que explicar como usar nao ah o que explicar
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, mandei uma mensagem para ele, em todo caso, as regras estão on tópico do canal
<Gooogle> pagina simples :D
<Illuminarch> Google: Inadmissivel banir sem orientar...ele é muito novo tem se não me falha memória 14 ou 16...
<Illuminarch> ele não sabe...
<Illuminarch> mas tudo bem..façam como queiram..quando eu ia explicar como "ele pode usar paste" ele foi banido!
<Gooogle> Illuminarch, nao se preocupe
<Riiick> google
<Riiick> esta ai ?
<Andre_Gondim> Riiick, quando for necessário cole em um paste
<Gooogle> Riiick, estou, mas nao cole mais do que 2 linhas no canal :/
<Andre_Gondim> !paste
<Riiick> ko
<Riiick> ok
<Illuminarch> Google: Tem certas coisas que acontecem que não aceito, estou apenas juntando...um dia vocês vão ver como se resolve e como é "jogar notícia no ventilado"!
<Riiick> google
<Riiick> oq fasso agr ?
<Riiick> !paste
<Riiick> google
<Riiick> me responde plx
<Andre_Gondim> Riiick, quando necessário passar mais de duas linhas, cole em paste.ubuntu.com
<Gooogle> Riiick, estou procurando no wiki do ubuntu faz tempo q nao uso ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> Riiick, e depois de gerar o link cole o link aqui
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim: O bot nao esta online ha 3 dias...
<Riiick> oks
<Andre_Gondim> Illuminarch, eu percebi, vou falar com o admin do bot
<Illuminarch> Andre_Gondim: Ótimo!
<Gooogle> o mais prejudicado nao esta reclamando, que coisa nao :S
<Gooogle> Andre_Gondim, tem uma otima pagina ai ensinando como configurar o X de uma sis?
<Andre_Gondim> Gooogle, desconheço, quase nunca na vida configurei uma sis =/
<Gooogle> Andre_Gondim, idem :P
<Daniel_pe> Opa pessoal boa noite , gostaria do auxilio de vocês , estou a 5 anos sem usar gnu/linux hoje estou voltando a usar e também gostaria de ajudar , vocês poderiam me indicar algo para ser feito em pro do Ubuntu
 * Gooogle pede doação de 1milhao de dolar
<Riiick> google so tenho mais 34 min tah ?
<Gooogle> Riiick, to procurando
<Andre_Gondim> já volto
<Gooogle> Andre_Gondim, :)
<Pentium233> boa noite, o som aki nao esta funcionando, o que faco?
<Gooogle> Riiick, cheque se em sua distribuição existe o pacote
<Gooogle> sisctrl
<Gooogle> xf86-video-sis
<Gooogle> achei o tuto para minha distro
 * Gooogle VIVA O ARCH TEM DE TUDO
<Gooogle> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xf86-video-sis
<Gooogle> agora se vai ser igual ai ja é outros 500
<Riiick> google n entendi nd
<Riiick> oq eu fasso agr ?
<Pentium233> boa noite, o som aki nao esta funcionando, o que faco?
<Gooogle> Riiick verifica se em seu gerenciador de pacotes (synaptic)
<Gooogle> tem o pacote (sisctrl)
<Riiick> com parenteses ?
<Pentium233> alguem pode me ajudar?
<Gooogle> sem parentes
<Gooogle> Riiick, nao achei tuto para sua distro, achei para a minha, entao vamos tentar adptar,
<Gooogle> :D
<Riiick> aki n tem esse pacote n
<Riiick> eu escrevi
<Riiick> e n apareceu n
<Riiick> nd
<Gooogle> xii
<Pentium233> alguem pode me ajudar com a placa de som?
<Gooogle> Riiick, tentando achar para sua distro
<Riiick> oks
<Daniel_pe> Pentium233, qual distro esta usando
<Gooogle> Daniel_pe, ele tem q estar usando a distro ubuntu
<Gooogle> se nao estiver (pula fora #ubuntu-br)
<Daniel_pe> google, não precisamente e se ele estiver usando debian
<Gooogle> #Debian
<Riiick> --'
<Gooogle> ja tem os canais separado :-)
<Daniel_pe> GNU/Linux é GNU/Linux independente de versões , vejo por esse lado so quero ajudar
<Pentium233> a 8.04
<Gooogle> Daniel_pe este é um canal apenas de ubuntu
<Pentium233> o linux aki travou e tive que dar um reset
<Gooogle> suporte ao ubuntu :-D
<Pentium233> ai nao tem mais o som
<Daniel_pe> Pentium233, me diz o modelo de sua placa mãe
<Riiick> conseguio google ?
<Gooogle> Riiick, nada
<Pentium233> eu estou rodando dentro do vmware
<Pentium233> estava rodando perfeitamente
<Gooogle> Riiick, para minha distro esta facil facil :S mas para o ubuntu (o mais falado que é para iniciantes etc, nao achei :S)
<Pentium233> mais o pc travou e tive que resetar
<Daniel_pe> faça o seguinte veja se sua wmare ta habilitado o dispositivo de audio
<Pentium233> mais depois nao funfou o som
<Riiick> entaum ja era ?
<Gooogle> Riiick, entao tem que procurar
<Gooogle> afinal vc tambem esta procurando ne?
<Pentium233> no vmware esta marcado o som
<Riiick> claro
<Gooogle> Riiick, procurar ate achar :D
<Pentium233> mas o linux nao reconhece mais
<Pentium233> estava funfado perfeito, foi so resetar que sumiu
 * Gooogle Arch <3
<Daniel_pe> Pentium233, da uma olhada nesse site http://padoca.wordpress.com/2008/04/22/como-ativar-o-som-no-vmware-para-funcionar-com-o-alsa-do-linux/
<Gooogle> Riiick, estou lendo aki, q aceleração grafica parece q nao roda nao
<Pentium233> obrigado, vou verificar
<Gooogle> só não espere compiz-fusion dela, pois o driver é basico
<Gooogle> nada de aceleração
<Riiick> AA queria colokar as chamas
<Riiick> Oo
<Riiick> tava tao feliz ;DD
<Gooogle> Riiick, procurar ate achar
<Arch__> bah
<Arch__> compiz é tosco
<Riiick> como se ta procurando ai ??
<Arch__> kwin ftw
<Riiick> oq se ta escrevendo
<Arch__> \o\
<Riiick> ?
<Gooogle> Riiick sis 761+ubuntu
<Riiick> ocmo se ta escrevendo ai google
<Gooogle> Arch__ <3
<Arch__> ah
<Arch__> patricia
<Arch__> sumida
<Arch__> eai
<Gooogle> Arch__, :**
<Riiick> google vc e mulher ?
<Illuminarch> rsrsrs tudo denovo
<Gooogle> Arch__, procurando de como criar um X para o ubuntu, mas ate agora solução achei apenas para o arch https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xf86-video-sis
<Gooogle> :(
<Riiick> Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo Oo
<Gooogle> Riiick, sem birras ok?
<Riiick> birras ?
<Riiick> oq eu fiz ?
<Riiick> eu so perguntei se era mulher
<Arch__> sis até que não complica tanto
<Gooogle> olaia http://ncc-1701a.homelinux.net/~linux-sis/index.php?page=Downloads
<Gooogle> :D
<Arch__> só é foda a parte 3d
<Riiick> ai fiz Oo
<Illuminarch> Riiick: Nada... relaxa ela só ta brincando....
<Gooogle> Arch__ pois é ^^ é o 3d q queremos
<Gooogle> :D
<Arch__> olha...
<Arch__> até hj isso é lenda XD
<Gooogle> :O
<Arch__> bem
<Riiick> poxa e dificil acha isso
<giano_> http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/
<Riiick> Oo
<Arch__> até hj no que vi nos fóruns da vida
<Arch__> sis = sem 3d e com 2d nojento
<Gooogle> mmm
<Illuminarch> Google: tem um blog que ensina a funciona o 3D da sis http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/
<Riiick> e mto dificil acha isso GOOGLE .. Oo
<giano_> tem muita coisa da sisi la derrepente funciona
<giano_> sis
<Gooogle> Riiick, abre a pagina ai e começa a ler
<Illuminarch> Google: Da uma sacada lá...que eu to arrumando o som aqui ainda :(
<Arch__> SIS671 NO UBUNTU COM DRIVER VESA E ALGUNS EFEITOS 3D
<Arch__> http://diversosassuntosbrasil.blogspot.com/2010/10/sis671-no-ubuntu-com-driver-vesa-e.html
<Illuminarch> Google: Isso ta me lembrando "Hugow": Alguém manja de JAVA rsrsrs
<Gooogle> Illuminarch, srssr
<Gooogle> Riiick, tenta ai :D
<giano_> alguem ai manja de java?
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Riiick> kkkkkk
<Gooogle> srsr
<Arch__> Illuminarch, to com uma raiva de java
<Arch__> esses dias meus browsers tavam bugando nos sites da jac e da chery
<Arch__> maldito java =_=
<Illuminarch> ixi
<Riiick> a google nem manjo nisso em
<Illuminarch> tinha me chamado aqui
<Illuminarch> tinha te ajudado
<Edson> alguem sugere algum programa para converter texto em audio?
<Arch__> instalei os pacotes aqui tudo certinho
<Arch__> mas deu umas travadas/foi lento pacas
<Illuminarch> arch_ indo pro off
<Arch__> vai na fé xD
<Illuminarch> vamos pro off
<Gooogle> :)
<Arch__> ui
<Riiick> a ja era entaum google
<Arch__> *medo*
<Riiick> nem sei
<Illuminarch> Arch_:##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Riiick> mais obg google
<Illuminarch> Arch__:##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Gooogle> Riiick
<Gooogle> by: Gooogle ponto com
<Riiick> oi
<Riiick> google pode fla
 * Gooogle olha para os lados e pergunta, que?
<Riiick> o
<Riiick> google vou sair
<Riiick> n adianto nd msm
<Riiick> Oo
<Gooogle> Riiick, :P
<Gooogle> Riiick, good night
<Riiick> Bn pra td mundo xau
<Gooogle> proxima compra, exija uma Intel
<Riiick> Google add eu no msn ?
<Illuminarch> Riiick: Boa
<Gooogle> Riiick, estou periodicamente no irc
<Gooogle> periodo comercial nao estou
<giano_> add eu tanbem?
<giano_> msn
<Riiick> henrique-carmona@hotmail.com
<Gooogle> add eu tambem no msn
<Riiick> ate amanha s paw
<Riiick> google
<Riiick> n to no msn
<Gooogle> ate
<Riiick> me add la
 * Gooogle add apenas na friends list
<Gooogle> bem, vou configurar meu mutt
<ZNC> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYvkpYM2jpc&feature=related
 * ZNC MORREEEEE DE RIRRR
<Guest13138> boa noite galera...tem alguém ae?
<Daniel_pe> tem
<Guest13138> pessoal...o que vcs me sugerem  instalar para eu poder gerenciar melhor o boot do Ubuntu? Tipo assim, após as atualizações, aparecem novos Kernel para que eu possa escolher o boot
<Guest13138> tem como "esconder" os antigos e deixar somente os novo no grub?
<Daniel_pe>  rapaz remove os kernels antigos pelo synaptic
<web_knows> !baixar
<web_knows> ...
<Guest13138> olá Daniel...sou novo no Ubuntu....como faço isso?
<SuBmUnDo> !baixar
<idUb> bom dia pessoal..
<idUb> galera to com um erro no boor do ubuntu.. apos iniciar o grub ele trava o boot.. e fica so um cursor piscando..
<idUb> ja tentei varios comandos no boot sem sucesso. alguem poderia me ajudar??
<edenc> já tentou iniciar em modo de segurança?
<mateus> bom dia amigos
<Geowany> bom dia mateus
<mark_>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<mark_>  /msg NickServ identify
<diegocn> bom dia povo.... [off] quebrei o receptor do kit mouse + teclado sem fio, será que existe o receptor à venda separado?
<martins> bom dia chat
<martins> to com mouse microsoft akimas nao quer funcionar
<spaceonline> meu tray nao funciona mais ... alguma dica ?
<mark_> bom dia a todos....estou com um problema com minha rede wirelless....eu estou usando o driver broadcom e a rede fica caindo toda hora...começou depois que instalei o Ubuntu 10.10, no Ubuntu 10.04 eu não tinha esse problema...alguém pode me ajudar?? Grato.
<wzk> bom dia!
<natsha> bom dia
<natsha> alguem pode me ajudar
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, diga o seu problema, caso alguém saiba poderá lhe ajudar
<natsha> o gerenciadorde pacotes não  abre
<natsha> tem uma mensagem a
<dtcrshr> dia
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, qual mensagem?
<natsha> apt/source list/d/mozilla-firefox-stable-lucid.list
<natsha> dizendo que pacotes instalados está mal resolvido
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, abre um terminal e digita sudo apt-get install -f
<natsha> possuem dependencias mal resolvida
<natsha> operação inválida
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f
<Andre_Gondim> qual a saída do comando, cola em paste.ubuntu.com
<natsha> Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.
<natsha> Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<natsha> 'E:Tipo 'n' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list, E:A lista de fontes não pode ser lida.
<natsha> essa é a mensagem
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, faça o seguinte, comente as as entradas do repositório do mozilla
<natsha> não abre o repositorio
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, você sabe mexer com vi?
<natsha> não
<natsha> o que é vi
<Chaintech> Oi gente
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, faz o seguinte, cola a saída do comando cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
<natsha> no terminal
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, isso mesmo
<natsha> colei
<natsha> arquivo ou diretorio não encontrado
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, colou onde?
<natsha> no terminal
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, cola o comando e o resultado em paste.ubuntu.com e gera um link e me passa
<natsha> deb http;//launchpad.net/mozillateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu lucid main n
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, faça o seguinte, no terminal digite gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, aí vai pedir a sua senha de usuário e depois vai entrar no arquivo, após entrar no arquivo tira aquele n do final depois da palavra main
<natsha> ta bom vou fazer
<Chaintech> A morte do Unity está cada vez mais perto XD
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, depois salve, feche o arquivo e tente atualizar
<natsha> gksu 3088 não foi possivel localizar ferramentas de tema no module peth ubuntulooks
<natsha> quando fui atualizar veio essa mensagem
<natsha> E: Tipo 'n' não é conhecido na linha 2 na lista de fontes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list
<natsha> E: A lista de origens não pôde ser lida.
<natsha> Configure as opções de repositórios para corrigir o problema.
<natsha> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Chaintech> natsha, tens um erro nessa linha tenta corregir ele e depois torna a fazer update
<Andre_Gondim> natsha, você retirou a letra n depois da palavra main que tinha no arquivo?
<Chaintech> acho que não removei esse n e por isso está a dar erro
<Chaintech> *removeu
<natsha> vu fazer tudo denovo
<Chaintech> natsha, é só editares e removeres esse n
<natsha> muito obrigada agora deu certo
<natsha> valeu mesmo
<Chaintech> estamos aqui todos para nos ajudar
<natsha> e sobre firefox 4 é bom?
<Chaintech> é bom mas o google chrome é muito melhor
<Chaintech> o FF tentou copiar algumas coisas do Opera :(
<Chaintech> bom não tentou copiou mesmo XD
<natsha> no pc eu instalei o google chrome já tem o mozilla
<Chaintech> mas podes deixar o FF se não quiseres sempre o podes remover
<gabezao> pra ver video
<gabezao> eu achei o firefox superior
<Chaintech> estas a falar do youtube?
<gabezao> sim
<Chaintech> acho que não tem diferenças agora em HTML5 FF perde feio
<Chaintech> outra coisa que fiz no meu Chrome foi activar o 3D quer dizer que ele usa a minha gráfica
<gabezao> como vc fez isso Chaintech ?
<gabezao> nao fiz isso, talvez seja isso.
<Daekdroom> Isso só serve para WebGL, até onde eu sei.
<Chaintech> certo
<Chaintech> gabezao, mas se quiseres activar abre o teu chrome e escreve about:flags
<idUb> tarde galera..
<idUb> pessoal, alguem me da uma forcinha ai.. to com o problema de cursor piscando no boot do ubuntu 10.04, ja tentei todos procedimentos encontrados no google e nada solucionou.. fiz uma outra instal ]ação em outro hd  e sobe tranquilo.. so este que não rola..
<natsha> tchau  e obrigado
<Chaintech> idUb, não percebi bem o teu problema será que estas com problemas em instalar em uma maquina?
<idUb> Chaintech tenho o ubuntu studio que estava em outra maquina e espetei o hd na que uso hoje.
<idUb> porem ele so entra na tela do grub, consigo entrar no eindows pelo grub, mas no ubuntu não rola, a tela pisca e fica um cursor piscando..
<Chaintech> ok agora percebi talvez tenhas que editar a lista do teu grub
<idUb> Chaintech a maquina antiga eu tinha debian, e 2 ubuntu, so este não consigo entrar, ja tentei setar framebuffer em y , vga=771, nomodeset etc
<idUb> Chaintech ja fiz isso, o brug esta atualizado.. tenho 2 hds um com dev]biam outro com ubuntu.. em ambos tem grub.. mesmo problema
<idUb> *grub
<Chaintech> idUb, que estranho ele só te mostra o cursor e nada de erros...
<idUb> so o cursor
<idUb> ctrl+alt+f1 f2 etc não muda nada
<idUb> a tela pisca e trava ali..
<idUb> ja me disseram que o kernel pode estar corrompido, porem fiz o teste de integridade do sistema pelo gparted e passou de boa
<Chaintech> já tentastes correr ele em modo texto
<idUb> chaintech vc diz retirar quiet splash da linha do kernel??
<Chaintech> isso
<Chaintech> estava a me explicar melhor
<idUb> ja.. esses procedimentos basicos que tem do google ja tentei tudo.. ate troquei palca de video.
<Chaintech> digo aquele comando que o ubuntu tem para correr em texto até fazermos login no terminal
<idUb> o que me deixa brabo é que outra isntal que fiz rola 10.04 de boa
<idUb> mas não queria perder esta que tem muita coisa la que levou tempo pra fazer..
<idUb> chaintech que comando é este???
<Chaintech> acho que é o mesmo que usastes sem resultados
<Chaintech> é aquela linha que tem recovery no fim
<idUb> essa linah não tem no grub
<idUb> tem o single que te da as opções de resolver algumas coisas
<Chaintech> o meu tem mas tem quem a remova
<idUb> esse grub é o que o proprio sistema isntala..
<idUb> mas me veio um procedimento basico que não fiz
<idUb> posso reparar pacotes quebrados do cdlive na partição que esta instalo o ubuntu?/
<Chaintech> eu nunca usei o Ubuntu Studio mas acho que ele instalava igual aos outros
<Chaintech> não dá para copiares o teu Home e fazer outra instalação?
<rogerio> ola pessoal instalei o virtual box e o xp dentro dele mas esta travando! minha maquina é AMd phenom 8400 tiple-core dois GB de ram, é normal?
<idUb> Chaintech mesmo asism terei de reinstalar todos apps
<adorilson> boa tarde
<adorilson> em qual pasta do Ubuntu 10.04 coloca as configuracoes das aplicacoes que serão iniciadas automaticamente qd o usuário logar?
<Chaintech> idUb, pois o que ele guarda era as configurações o que complica é não dar nenhum erro o que seria mais facil para se resolver
<idUb> Chaintech isso tmb me intriga, pq não da erro??
<Chaintech> rogerio, configurastes bem o teu virtual box?
<idUb> é como não estar achando a instalação..
<idUb> mas se o grub na atualização ve a isntal la é pq ela existe
<rogerio> eu acho que sim é minha primeira vez mechendo com maquinas virtuais
<Chaintech> rogerio, antes de ligares o XP vai nas definições e configura a maquina
<rogerio> fui!
<Chaintech> em system tens algumas coisas para activares
<rogerio> tem habitar 3d e 2d estes estão desabilitados
<Chaintech> sim podes ligar
<rogerio> pronto liguei
<Chaintech> e tens que colocar a ram de video podes usar o maximo
<rogerio> ja esta no maximo 128
<Chaintech> mas em system tens tudo bem configurado?
<rogerio> eu não habilitei nada em sistema!
<Chaintech> tipo em processadores escolhes quantos queres usar na maquina virtual
<rogerio> escolhi 1
<Chaintech> coloca 2
<rogerio> pronto escolhi
<Chaintech> ok
<Chaintech> quando correres o windows XP tb tens que instalar a placa grafica
<Chaintech> ai fica muito melhor e com suporte a GL
<rogerio> uma ultima pergunta vi um colega meu usando programas da maquina virtual por atalho na area de trabalho do mac isto é possivel no ubuntu?
<Chaintech> não te sei dizer ao certo pois nunca testei
<rogerio> eu achei interessante ! valeu pelas dicas
<Chaintech> Mas esse teu colega usava Virtual Box?
<idUb_> Chaintech maus mano cai
<Chaintech> idUb_ eu reparei
<gabezao> !topic
<rogerio> tem como arrastar icone de algum programa  de dentro da  maquina virtual para real no virtualbox
<gabezao> não rogerio
<rogerio> vc conhece alguma maquina virtual para ubuntu  que faz isto
<gabezao> não conheço.
<gabezao> mas pq rogerio ?
<rogerio> eu vi no mac e achei interessante imaginei que tinha alguma maquina virtual que faz isto no linux
<tania> Boa tarde :)
<Linux|Inside> tania: boa tarde
<Linux|Inside> xD
<Linux|Inside> estou procurando por progrma de contabilidade para linux
<Linux|Inside> alguem conhece
<tania> Consegui adicionar o Ubuntu ao AD, mas apareceu uma msg de erro "DNS update failed!"
<tania> Linux|Inside, http://konlinux.com/2010/09/22/k-l-konlinux-contabilidade-no-sistema-linux/
<Chaintech> Boa tarde tania
<tania> oi Chaintech :)
<Linux|Inside> tania: esse progrma eu ja conhecia
<Linux|Inside> gnu/cash
<Linux|Inside> tania: mas ele nao tem umas opções q eu trabalho na faculdade
<tania> Linux|Inside, tendi
<Linux|Inside> tipo, Balanço patrimonial, DRE, ARE, razonetes
<Linux|Inside> ele é soh um controle de contas soh
<Linux|Inside> tania: mas é muito bom
<gabezao> tania,
<gabezao> oi!
<tania> oie gabezao, td blzinha?
<gabezao> sim e vc tania
<tania> opa :)
<tania> Linux|Inside, e esse projeto? http://ccppbrasil.org/wiki/OpenContabil
<gabezao> tania, nessa nao vou poder te ajudar :(
<tania> tranquilinho hehehe
<kassioms> Olá, bom dia.
<tania> tarde kassioms :)
<kassioms> Aliás, perdão. Boa tarde
<kassioms> :-)
<kassioms> Acabei de instalar o xchat
<ZNC> oi taninha
<ZNC> 12:38, fui
<kassioms> estou com um problema, não consegui achar a solução em nenhum forum. Será que alguém está disponível p me ajudar?
<gabezao> não
<gabezao> todos morremos!
<Chaintech> kassioms, qual o problema
<Andre_Gondim> gabezao, por favor, respeite os usuários
<Andre_Gondim> kassioms, qual seria sua dificuldade?
<kassioms> Me perdoem, é que sou novo no chat. Instalei neste final de semana o Ubuntu 10.10 no meu cyber e coloquei o Main Control como gerenciador. Em uma das máquinas o sistema inicia em resolução muito alta e deixa a tela cheia de listas. A resolução so volta ao normal (1024x768) quando algum usuário loga no Main Control.
<kassioms> Tem algum comando pro Ubuntu já iniciar em 1024x768
<kassioms> ?
<gabezao> kassioms, jogar no x a resoluçao.
<gabezao> xorg.conf
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos.
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém poderia me dizer, como colocar os ícones no desktop no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<kassioms> Boa tarde Edvaldo.
<gabezao> kassioms,
<gabezao> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Mudando-resolucao-de-tela-pelo-xorg.conf
<gabezao> e deixa só a rosluçao desejada.
<kassioms> vlw gabezao, vou dar uma lida.
<Riiick> pessoal sabe aquela pagina de atualizaçaoo quando vc ligga o pc ?
<Riiick> pavc atualzar pro ubuntu 10.10
<Riiick> etc
<Riiick> ?
<gabezao> pagina? ou aplicativo?
<gabezao> ;/
<edvaldoscruz> obrigado por essa dica, mas não sei fazer esse procedimento ainda. Há um jeito mais fácil que esse ?
<Riiick> gabezao
<Riiick> aquela
<Riiick> q abre quando vc liga o pc
<Riiick> de atualizaçoes
<gabezao> sei..
<gabezao> qq tem?
<Riiick> eu feichei ela
<Riiick> mais quero atualizar meu pc pra 10.10
<Riiick> como eu fasso pra abri ela dnv ?
<gabezao> sistema > administraçao > gerenciador de atualizaçoes
<edvaldoscruz>  obrigado por essa dica, mas não sei fazer esse procedimento ainda. Há um jeito mais fácil que esse  Gabezao ?
<Riiick> valeu gabezao
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz, foi para o kassioms a dica...
<gabezao> no seu caso não sei quais icones você deseja adicionar edvaldoscruz
<Riiick> gabezao
<Riiick> a versa 10.04.1
<Riiick> Lts
<Riiick> e boa ?
<edvaldoscruz> qualquer ícones
<Riiick> em gabezap
<Riiick> gabezao
<gabezao> sim Riiick
<edvaldoscruz> como no windows, entendeste ?
<gabezao> utilizo ela
<gabezao> e vc nao consegue clicar com o outro botao e criar lançados edvaldoscruz ?
<gabezao> na árede de trabalho?
<edvaldoscruz> quando faço isso, ele some do novo menu do ubuntu 11.04
<edvaldoscruz> e não tem essa opção de criar lançados Gabezao
<gabezao> mas essa versão é a versão final do ubuntu?
<gabezao> com unity?
<gabezao> nunca usei esse.
<subz> Boa Tarde a todos.
<edvaldoscruz> quando foi atualizar o ubuntu 10.10 tem a opção em atualizar na nova versão e atualize-o e reiniciei e ficou na nova versão
<edvaldoscruz> Gabezao
<subz> voces aqui no canal fornecem ajuda?
<SuBmUnDo> subz, pergunta
<edvaldoscruz> se tiver alguém que possa me ajudar em como colocar os ícones no desktop na versão final Ubuntu 11.04, eu agradeço.
<subz> no momento não tenho duvidas, é que formatei minha maquina, tirei o Win7 e to tentando migrar totalmente ao Ubuntu.
<edvaldoscruz> subz, é só colocar o CD do ubuntu e instalá-lo na sua máquina.
<subz> já instalei tudo, tipo fiquei com algumas duvidas na hr de montar a partição, más deixei o ubuntu apagar tudo e criar por si só.
<subz> já to usando o Ubuntu
<subz> o problema, é que a mudança do win7 pro ubuntu é grande qdo se trata de instalar programas e talz.
<edvaldoscruz> e qual é a sua dúvida subz então ?
<edvaldoscruz> vix, eu tbm estou com esse mesmo problema em instalação de programas e ainda não consegui. Ai nesse caso
<edvaldoscruz> não posso te ajudar subz.
<subz> edvaldo
<subz> o submundo ta me falando que tenho que formatar novamente para por a pasta /home separada
<Chaintech> não é nada complicado instalar programas em Linux
<edvaldoscruz> pra quem sabe  é fácil, mas para quiem não sabe Chaintech é dificílimo
<edvaldoscruz> eu não sei
<edvaldoscruz> porque no windows eu faz\ia o download , exemplo, no baixaki e clicava e instalava
<edvaldoscruz> no ubuntu não e não sei como fazê-lo, entendeste Chaintech
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, o Ubuntu tem um soft que ajuda na instalação de varias coisas
<edvaldoscruz> e qual é ?
<Chaintech> no linux é ainda mais simples
<Chaintech> se baixares um deb é só clicares e instalar
<subz> existe alguma forma de separar a /home da partição sem ter que formatar novamente ?
<edvaldoscruz> o que adianta dizer que é mais fácil se ninguém explica como fazer pass-a-passo hein Chaintech ?
<Chaintech> mas tb podes instalar pelo synaptic
<edvaldoscruz> que mais
<edvaldoscruz> ainda não chegou onde eu quero Chaintech
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, não estou a usar Ubuntu mas ele tem um gestor de programas bem simples outra forma é instalar pelo synaptic
<subz> Seguinte, Edvaldo eu so iniciante
<mvcirino> edvaldo, vai no menu Aplicativos - Central de programas do Ubuntu
<subz> más as formas mais faceis que eu sei ate o momento
<subz> é pela central de programas do Ubuntu
<mvcirino> Se não tiver o programa lá ou não souber o nome, fale a funcionalidade que eu ajudo vc a achar
<subz> tem como alguem prover ajudar, sobre como preparar o HD para a instalação do Ubuntu, separar a /Home e talz.
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, por lá podes instalar tudo que querias o que não achares podes sempre baixar o pacote deb e depois dar 2 cliques e instalar bem simples
<Chaintech> subz, pq queres separar?
<mvcirino> subz, na instalação, na hora de particionar o hd, tem um campo onde você coloca o tamanho e a inicialização. O / é o sistema em si; depois cria outra partição com o /home
<mvcirino> Separar é uma boa por questão de segurança
<subz> SuBmUnDo me disse que caso eu troque  o linux não perca meus arquivos
<mvcirino> Exato
<subz> ou vai que eu do Crash no meu linux
<subz> como eu ja fiz 2x desde que tento fuçar
<Riiick> nossa aki vai demora  apoximadamente 8 hrs pra fazer a atualizados do meu ubuntu 10.04.1
<Riiick> lts
<Riiick> esta certo o tempo smm
<Chaintech> eu discordo 100%
<Riiick> ou meu pc e ruim msm
<Riiick> ?
<Chaintech> na pasta home ele vai guardar configurações e na de instalar outra versão vai dar problemas
<mvcirino> Pode discordar, Chaintech, mas a recomendação que eu dou para qualquer um é manter o /home separado. Se possível o /etc também
<Chaintech> mvcirino, cada um instala como mais gosta
<subz> tem 1 topico no ubuntu-br que sugere tbm, separar a pasta /home
<subz> citação : Com isso, depois de instalado o sistema integra a raiz ao /home de forma que parece uma instalação em partição única, quando na verdade estão separadas. E, se algum dia você quiser instalar outra distro ou precisar recuperar a instalação por defeito, basta apenas ter o cuidado de, ao realizar a nova instalação, marcar a raiz para a partição de 50GB e definir a partição de 400GB como /home, que em teo
<subz> ria seria novamente integrada, com seus arquivos, à nova instalação.
<Chaintech> subz eu nunca separa mas como falei cada um instala como mais gosta
<edvaldoscruz> quero instalar programas do site baixaki como no windows. entendeste Chaintech
<mvcirino> edvaldo, O baiuxaqui tem programas Linux ?
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, queres instalar programas que são nativos dos windows
<edvaldoscruz> esse que é o básico e que ninguém onsegue explicar como fazer>
<edvaldoscruz> não
<edvaldoscruz> que são nativos do linux
<mvcirino> Me passa o link de um como exemplo. Se der pra instalar no Linux eu te ensino
<subz> se vc tiver usando o ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> qualquer um
<subz> assim que entrar no baixaki.com.br
<subz> ele ja vai mostrar a parte de programas do linux
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, no linux não tens que ficae a baixar de sites softeware pois ele já tem quase tudo
<edvaldoscruz> porque tem várias formatos
<subz> edvaldo, dependendo do programa
<edvaldoscruz> mas eu quero
<subz> vc vai baixar e extrair o arquivo, certo
<edvaldoscruz> não posso, sendo site livre
<subz> vc vai procurar o arquivo teste.sh
<edvaldoscruz> e outra no linux não tem tudo que necessita ainda
<subz> vc vai abrir o arquivo com extesnão .sh pelo terminar e ele vai instalar o aplicativo
<mvcirino> Edvaldo, está enganado.
<subz> terminal*
<edvaldoscruz> biom
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, explica para a gente o que queres instalar?
<mvcirino> Se você veio aqui pedir ajuda, eu ajudo. Ficar de mimim eu não ajudo
<edvaldoscruz> só quero instalar programsa no site do baixaki, não estou querendo entrar no merito se tem tudo ou não
<edvaldoscruz> mo ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> só isso
<edvaldoscruz> vamos voltar ao começo
<mvcirino> Programas windows nem sempre rodam no Linux
<mvcirino> Procure um nativo do Linux.
<mvcirino> São plataformas distintas
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, se o programa é nativo linux ele pode já estar disponivel
<edvaldoscruz> nao está
<mvcirino> Para rodar um programa Windows, você pode usar o Wine. Não é certreza de sucesso
<Chaintech> me diz o nome do programa?
<edvaldoscruz> não vou entrar nesse mérito
<edvaldoscruz> só quero instalar
<mvcirino> Instala o Wine então
<edvaldoscruz> e não sei
<edvaldoscruz> por isso que é difícil no Ubuntu e muitos tem essa dificuldade
<tania> gabezao, tá ai?
<mvcirino> Vai ter que instalar o Wine antes edvaldo
<edvaldoscruz> wine é para programas do windows
<edvaldoscruz> é do ubuntu mesmo
<mvcirino> Sim
<edvaldoscruz> que quero instalar
<gabezao> tania, oi
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, se queres usar software nativo do windows tens que ter o WINE
<mvcirino> Vai no Aplicativos - Centrasl de Programas do Ubuntu
<mvcirino> Procura por Wine
<mvcirino> Clica em Instalar
<tania> já adicionoun o ubuntu ao AD do Win?
<edvaldoscruz> wine eu sei que até tinha instalado o ms office 2007 pelo wine
<tania> *adicionou
<edvaldoscruz> quero do propria plataforma ubuntu
<gabezao> não tania  ;/
<tania> :)
<edvaldoscruz> vamos voltar  a primeira pergunta
<edvaldoscruz> que fiz.
<edvaldoscruz> percebi que ninguém conseguiu me explicar essa pergunta. deixa pra lá
<Chaintech> edvaldoscruz, tenta te explicar melhor para te podermos ajudar tu não dizes o que queres instalar assim fica complicado te ajudar
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos. Alguém poderia me dizer, como colocar os ícones no desktop no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<mvcirino> Edvaldo, não uso a 11.04 porque ainda é beta
<Chaintech> pois ainda está beta
<mvcirino> então não sei dizer. Ele mudou muito da 10.x para a 11.x
<Chaintech> não sei se esse beta tem Gnome ou ainda o Unity
<mvcirino> Tem Unity
<Chaintech> lamento mas não uso Unity
<edvaldoscruz> pois é.
<edvaldoscruz> quando atualizei o Ubuntu 10.10, tem a opção, já liberada, da instalação dele.
<edvaldoscruz> mvcirino
<Linux|Inside> tania: vou ver
<Linux|Inside> tania: tava comendo
<Daekdroom> edvaldoscruz, você quer adicionar um lançador de um aplicativo na área de trabalho?
<tania> Linux|Inside, #inveja kkk, preciso almoçar
<tania> rsrsrs
<Linux|Inside> kkkkk
<edvaldoscruz> voltando a pergunta novamente
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos. Alguém que souber, poderia me dizer, como colocar os ícones no desktop no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<subz> icones de que cara ?
<subz> dá 1 expemplo
<Linux|Inside> tania: cade o instalador dlee
<Linux|Inside> tania: voce achou ?
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde a todos. Alguém que souber, poderia me dizer, como colocar qualquerdos ícones no desktop no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<tania> lá no site tem uma página pros downloads
<edvaldoscruz> exemplos: ícone do Nero linux
<edvaldoscruz> te ajuda subz
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<subz> vc já tem ele instalado ae ?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> já
<tania> Linux|Inside, http://www.openbravo.com/downloads/files/
<edvaldoscruz> subz
<mvcirino> edvaldo, achei a resposta no Google
<subz> ok, clica com o botão direito
<subz> e veja se tem criar lançador
<edvaldoscruz> não tem o criar lançador, já disse isso subz
<subz> ta usando o 11.04?
<edvaldoscruz> como disse subz, sim o Ubuntu 11.04
<Linux|Inside> tania: se caiu do céu
<Linux|Inside> xD
<Linux|Inside> tania: voce trabalha com contabilidade tambem
<tania> Linux|Inside, nope... foi so pesquisa mesmo ;)
<tania> rsrsrs
<subz> vou pesquisar aqui e te digo
<subz> problema edvaldo é que poucos aqui atualizaram para o 11.04 por ser beta ainda.
<edvaldoscruz> Boa tarde a todos. Alguém que souber, poderia me dizer, como colocar qualquer dos ícones de programas instalados no desktop no Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Linux|Inside> tania: nao achei quando procurei ... olha q perdi 2 dias
<tania> rsrsrs
<Linux|Inside> tania: as vezes até vi esse e nao dei atenção
<Linux|Inside> tania: baixando...
<edvaldoscruz> por isso faço a pergunta
<tania> pode ate ser
<Linux|Inside> tania: o gnu cash esta instalado
<subz> edvaldo vou iniciar no 11.04
<subz> e te digo.
<edvaldoscruz> quen souber subz, Se não souber, sem problemas.
<edvaldoscruz> aham subz e fico no aguardo.
<subz> edvaldo, não consegui tbm.
<edvaldoscruz> sem problemas subz
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<edvaldoscruz> vou indo. Abraço a todos...fffuuuiiiiiii.......
<giano_> boa tarde
<henrique> ola, procuro ajuda para instalação de placa de rede sem fio no ubuntu
<dtcrshr> henrique, o que vc fez ate agora?
<dtcrshr> ja sabe qual é a placa? qual ubuntu vc ta usando?
<henrique> oi, entao eu estou tentando passar do win para o linux e ate agora so instalei os dois sistemas em dual boot
<Andre_Gondim> henrique, qual a placa de rede?
<henrique> o problema e q eu tenho acesso normal a net pelo win, mas pelo ubuntu nao...minha placa nem chega a ser reconhecida
<henrique> hum...
<henrique> eu nao tenho certeza do modelo
<Andre_Gondim> henrique, é possível conectar via cabo ethernet?
<henrique> acho que  sim
<henrique> e so conectar o cabo que sai do modem direto no laptop ao invez de conectar no roteador, certo?
<Andre_Gondim> henrique, então seria bom fazer o seguinte, conecta via Ethernet e vai em Sistema --> Administração --> Driver e hardware e ativa o driver que tiver ali
<henrique> vou tentar, mas qnd acessei esse caminho nao detectava nenhum drive
<henrique> o modelo da minha placa e
<Andre_Gondim> henrique, tente com o cabo de rede e se não achar, entre no irc que é mais fácil ajudar estando no ubuntu
<henrique> realtek PCIe GBE
<subz> henrique
<subz> eu instalei o ubuntu, e tive problemas tbm com o adaptador wireless
<subz> no começo ele reconhecia,achava a rede más não conectava
<subz> dpois de mt sacrificio conseguir fazer funcionar, só que ficava mt lento a rede
<henrique> pois eh mas o problema e que sem net no ubuntu nao tenho acesso ao irc...vou ver se rola de conectar pelo cabo ethernet
<subz> desistii e passei 1 cabo pela casa inteira ate o roteador
<dtcrshr> vixe, cortou a cabeça pra matar o piolho
<dtcrshr> :D
<dtcrshr> henrique, mesmo sem internet de boot no ubuntu e veja detalhadamente qual modulo ele detecta da sua placa. pra isso abra o terminal e digite lspci
<Riiick> andre gondim me responde la plx
 * dtcrshr hates pvts
<Guest68300> boa tarde instalei o ubuntu 8.10 e nao estou conseguindo instalar quase nada tipo Vlc
<Guest68300> será que esta versao do ubuntu nao tem mais suporte?
<mvcirino> 8.10 acabou o suporte em 30/04/2010
<Guest68300> então nada que eu tentar baixar nao vai dar
<Guest68300> E como eu posso conseguir Cd do ubuntu de graça, li que tem como
<Daekdroom> Guest68300, poderia conseguir
<Daekdroom> O ShipIt foi desativado.
<Daekdroom> Agora a responsabilidade é da equipe local do Ubuntu Brasil, e eu acho que eles não têm serviço de distribuição de CDs.
<licensed> alguem ja usou tv digital usb no linux? qual programa usa? to com uma AOC ID 0511:0035 N'Able (DataBook) Technologies, Inc.
<Guest68300> eu tinha o 8.10 instalado ai instalei o 9.04 tentei fazer uma atualização para 9.10 deu zebra
<mvcirino> Carlos, você é de onde ?
<Guest68300> Santo Antonio RS
<mvcirino> Seria  Santo Antônio da Patrulha, RS, Brasil  ?
<Guest68300> sim
<mvcirino> Vê se esse cara grava um CD pra vc http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/SergioBerlotto
<giano_> mvcirino eu tenho cds do ubuntu tenho dez
<giano_> sou de novo hanburgo rs
<mvcirino> André Gondim, não achei a página regional do Ubuntu onde o pessoal se cadastra para distribuir Cds. É no wiki ?
<Guest68300> certo
<mvcirino> Carlos, qualquer coisa, combina com o giano_ .. É que eu sou de MG e mandar um CD pra vc por correio fica mais caro do que alguém de cidades vizinhas
<mvcirino> Achei a página... http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/CDsNoBrasil
<giano_> André_Gondim o guaraldo  tinha umas caixas de cds ubuntu 10.04 10.10 eu peguei uns dez do 10.04 se alguem quiser e for da região de porto alegre não tem problema
<giano_> eu envio
<Guest68300> eu vou vr se consigo alguem aqui por perto mas obrigado assim mesmo pela informação
<giano_> mas só tenho o 10.04
<Guest68300> giano tu é de Porto alegre?
<giano_> <Guest68300> sim
<Guest68300> Eu vou a porto seguido de repente podemos combinar
<giano_> <Guest68300> vo te passa meu email por pvt
<Guest68300> tá
<tania_> alguem pode me ajudar com um DNS?
<tania_> ahh, boa tarde ;)
<Romil> boa noite
<subz> alguem ae joga usando Ubuntu ?
<subz> qual comando para abrir 1 programa pelo terminal ?
<azulay> é só digitar o nome do programa :)
<subz> vlw
<subz> na boua, o que eu acho ponto fraco do linux é o visual ;x
<azulay> o linux pode ter o melhor visual de todos
<azulay> pq você pode deixar do jeito que você quiser
<subz> já dei crash no meu ubuntu 2x tentando instalar temas
<edenc> subz: eu jogo sim
<edenc> e o meu ubuntu tá bonitão
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa noite.
<rogerio> alguem conhece um dicionario offline de portugues?
<subz> quero fzer uma pergunta.
<subz> pelo linux é possivel, tipo, uso ethernet a cabo para entrar na internet, tem como eu pegar uma adptador wireless e fazer ele jogar a internet do meu pc para outros, igual tem como no win 7 ?
<edenc> subz: sim
<edenc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Ricardo__> edenc, manda screen
<Ricardo__> do teu ubuntu bonitao hehe
<edenc> Ricardo__: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxpzNGppcbs
<edenc> Ricardo__: tá algo assim, mas eu desativei as animações porque atrapalha pra cacete
<Ricardo__> aha
<edenc> xmonad é um tiling window manager
<edenc> ele aproveita a tela inteira
<edenc> e distribui as janelas usando algoritmos diferentes
<Ricardo__> eru larguei ubuntu fui pro debian
<Ricardo__> quem sabe no prox lts
<Ricardo__> eu retorne
<edenc> ué
<edenc> ubuntu é um debian com drivers de hardware mais atualizados ;)
<Ricardo__> é so q esse debian ta mto bom
<Ricardo__> super estavel
<Ricardo__> to gostando
<Ricardo__> e consome menos ram tb
<edenc> Ricardo__: quanto?
<Ricardo__> sei la aki nao passa de 1 gb
<Ricardo__> qdo eu usava o lucid
<Ricardo__> ia a 2
<Ricardo__> rapidinho
<edenc> eu to usando 600 MB nesse exato momento
<Ricardo__> é q eu abro mto programa
<Ricardo__> 4 telas cheias
<Chaintech> Oi gente
<Ricardo__> e o x64 puxa mais ram
<edenc> ué, eu também
<edenc> estou tocando mp3, vendo vídeos no youtube
<Ricardo__> sei la sei q o debian ta mais rapido e vou ficar com ele.. azar das novidades
<Ricardo__> heehe
<edenc> não acho que o x64 "puxa mais ram", é a mesma coisa compilada pra arquitetura diferente
<Ricardo__> da quase o dobro cara
<edenc> aqui não
<Ricardo__> o kernel liso do amd 64 da uns 250 mb o x32 da 130
<Ricardo__> por ai
<edenc> se dá o dobro não é por conta de ser x64
<Ricardo__> sei la no meu pc é o dobro hehe
<edenc> bom, aqui tá uma bala
<edenc> e nem tunei nada
<edenc> o que está ocupando mais memória são os aplicativos mesmo
<edenc> o emacs onde eu faço tudo tá ocupando 130 MB agora
<edenc> mas tá cheio de buffer do irc e de emails
<edenc> se eu sair do irc cai pruns 80-60 MB
<Chaintech> edenc, temos que contar tb a quantidade total de RAM Fisica
<edenc> pronto, 61 MB
<edenc> estou falando em termos de RAM física mesmo
<Chaintech> acho que não me expliquei bem qual o total de ram tem essa maquina?
<Arch__> rapaz
<Arch__> tentei instalar o gingerbread no meu motorola quench via windows 7
<Arch__> 3 dias e nada
<Arch__> aqui no archlinux num demorou nem 2 min
<Arch__> linux win huaeuheauhuaehuae
<giano_> <Ricardo__> quer desenpenho usa archlinux
<Andre_Gondim> só para lembrar, aqui é um canal de surpote ao Ubuntu
<Chaintech> Arch tem falas graves de segurança
<Chaintech> *falhas
 * ZNC http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Psf30k_9_KY&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_919989
<giano_> aonde tu acho elas? kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Chaintech> eu não mas alguem as acho só ficar atento na net
 * ZNC KAKKAKA
<Ricardo__> suporte inexistente
<Ricardo__> nego tem q se virar
<Ricardo__> quero usar o pc e nao ficar quebrando a cabeça resolvendo enigmas
<Ricardo__> ae vem de cada um
<Arch__> tava falando do upgrade do android em uma distro linux
<Arch__> e os caras focam no arch
<Arch__> deixa pra lá x.o
<Ricardo__> bom andre quem falou no arch nao fui eu
<Ricardo__> mas entendi o recado
<Andre_Gondim> Há regras que estão no tópico do canal,, todos tem acesso assim que entram, este é um canal de suporte ao Ubuntu, em casa de assuntos que não seja esse podem usar o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
 * ZNC acha ubuntu super leve e rapido, basta instalar pelo netinstall e remover tudo q nao quer
<ZNC> fui, tenho prova, boa sorte a quem fica
<Arch__> boa sorte pra ti
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-12
<zanin> Pessoal, onde eu altero as conf de video no 11.04?
<zanin> Eu queria configurar o DPMS em meu ambiente
<zanin> Alguem sabe?
<Guest96270> Olá! Quando compilo meu próprio kernel, mesmo usando o arquivo .config que consigo no diretório /boot, minhas imagens ficam muito maiores (800MB) que os pacotes pré-compilados. O que pode estar acontecendo?
<edvaldoscruz> Nossa ! Estou gostando desse novo Ubuntu 11.04
<zanin> Alguem sabe como configurar o video no 11.04?
<Guest96270> zanin, o vídeo é configurado automaticamente. O que ocorreu de errado contigo?
<edvaldoscruz> ele é automático
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: eu quero usar o DPMS
<edvaldoscruz> o que é DPMS ?
<zanin> Mas nao sei qual é o arquivo q devo alterar.. Antes tinha o xorg.conf.. agora nao acho mais
<zanin> DPMS é uma funcao para controlar o monitor, como por exemplo desligar ele
<edvaldoscruz> va no lado direito seu onde clica em desligar
<edvaldoscruz> clique em configurações do sistema
<Guest96270> zanin, vc ainda pode usar o xorg.conf, basta criá-lo.
<edvaldoscruz> ali talvés vc encontre o que quer
<Guest96270> zanin, o que vc escrever lá será obedecido pelo xorg
<zanin> Guest96270: mas qual seria o arquivo nativo? Ele deve salvar isso em algum lugar né?
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: nao achei onde tem esse configurações do sistema =/
<Guest96270> zanin, as tuas configurações pessoais de vídeo são salvas no home, com o gconf.
<Guest96270> as configurações globais são salvas no /etc/xorg.conf, mas geralmente o arquivo é inexistente, pq tudo é detectado e configurado automaticamente.
<zanin> Guest96270: mas ele tem q salvar em algum lugar uai.. rss
<Guest96270> salvar o q zanin ?
<Guest96270> cada vez que tu liga o computador, ele detecta o hardware e se configura do zero
<zanin> as configuracoes globais, nao imagino q ele gere isso toda vez q ligo o pc
<Guest96270> a não ser q tu configure algo explicitamente no xorg.conf
<Guest96270> é exatamente isso que ele faz :)
<edvaldoscruz> pessoal, não se esqueçam que ele está usando o Ubuntu 11.04 e há algumas mudanças diferenciadas do Ubuntu 10.10
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktope ?
<edvaldoscruz> Se alguém souber me dizer, eu agradeço.
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: clicando com o botao direito sobre o programa no menu, nao daria certo?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<edvaldoscruz> vc está usando o ubuntu 10.10 né zanin ?
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: nao.. 11.04
<edvaldoscruz> não dá
<zanin> vc ta no ubiquity ?
<edvaldoscruz> vc já tentou fazer isso no seu 11.04 zanin ?
<zanin> (sei lá se escreve assim hehehe)
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: acabei de fazer.. foi para o desktop
<edvaldoscruz> como vc fez ?
<edvaldoscruz> explique ?
<edvaldoscruz> passo-a-passo
<zanin> fui no menu, localizei um programa.. botao direito e Adicionar este Lançador a Área de Trabalho
<edvaldoscruz> aqui não tem adicionar lançador
<zanin> uai.. vc ta no gnome normal ou no outro? (nativo do 11.04)
<edvaldoscruz> como saber ?
<zanin> ele tem akelas opções Aplicativos | Locais | Sistema lá no canto superior esquerdo?
<edvaldoscruz> quando atualizei o ubuntu 10.10 tinha opçao de atualizar na nova versão e atualizei, entendeste  zanin
<edvaldoscruz> agora com vc não sei como vc instalou ele no seu pc zanin
<zanin> instalei assim tbm.. mas no meu ta o gnome mesmo
<edvaldoscruz> não sei o que é gnome
<edvaldoscruz> só sei que quero os ícones no desktope
<zanin> "Acho" que no GDM tem como voltar para a versão nativa
<zanin> hueheuhe
<zanin> vc usa ubuntu a qto tempo?
<edvaldoscruz> se alguém souber, me diga
<edvaldoscruz> 20 dias
<edvaldoscruz> sou novato nisso
<edvaldoscruz> e vc é veterano né zanin
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: veterano em tempo sim, mas em conhecimento nao.. heheh
<zanin> uso desde o 5.04
<edvaldoscruz> então
<edvaldoscruz> se vc conseguir dizer como faço, agradeço, se não souber, agradeço a mesma coisa zanin
<edvaldoscruz> deixo essa pergunta em aberto
<zanin> No botão Desligar deve ter a opção encerrar sessao..
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<zanin> finalize a sessao e vc cairá no GMD.. digite seu nome de usuário
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz isso
<zanin> e antes de colocar a senha, no canto inferior deverá ter algo como Sessão.. escolha Gnome
<edvaldoscruz> vou ver
<edvaldoscruz> perai
<edvaldoscruz> encerrando a sessão........
<edvaldoscruz> voltei e não tem essa seção que vc disse não zanin
<edvaldoscruz> continua a questão
<zanin> pera ae entao.. eu vou precisar dar um restart aqui e aproveito e ja vejo pra vc
<zanin> ja volto
<edvaldoscruz> perando
<edvaldoscruz> lá,lá,lá,lá,lá,lá,lá.......
<edvaldoscruz> enquanto isso
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: ii cara nao achei nao
<edvaldoscruz> aham
<edvaldoscruz> zanin
<edvaldoscruz> então a pergunta fica em aberto, até que alguém saiba me responder, zanin
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: teu ubuntu ta assim: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fQ8765Q0NFA/TNgc3iuN_kI/AAAAAAAABbk/PdQq03f-iX4/s1600/ubuntu-unity.png  ??
<edvaldoscruz> onde encontro isso zanin
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<zanin> isso o q? é só clicar na imagem e comparar se está igual ao seu :D
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi nada zanin
<zanin> Abre essa imagem: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_fQ8765Q0NFA/TNgc3iuN_kI/AAAAAAAABbk/PdQq03f-iX4/s1600/ubuntu-unity.png
<zanin> Seu ambiente é +/- assim?
<edvaldoscruz> só tem uma coisa de diferente
<edvaldoscruz> em fez do simbalo do Ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> é um pezinho
<zanin> ta.. isso é detalhe... entao vc ta usando o Unity .... nesse caso, nao vai aparecer icone no desktop mesmo.. pelo menos até entao
<edvaldoscruz> só que eu tenho icones no desktope
<zanin> O meu ta assim ainda: http://www.dailynews.rs/news/wp-content/uploads/HLIC/66d5dc06ceb5642a42dd2f2fd7a72f31.jpg Por isso eu consigo colocar os icones.. sacou?
<edvaldoscruz> o nero linux
<edvaldoscruz> o k3b
<zanin> Não vão aparecer no modo q vc está
<edvaldoscruz> estão aqui
<edvaldoscruz> como antes
<edvaldoscruz> e
<zanin> Entendi.. os antigos aparecem, mas os novos nao né? Cara, nao vou saber te ajudar... desculpe
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<zanin> Vc usa um ambiente diferente do meu
<edvaldoscruz> então fica a pergunta no ar
<zanin> Mas tentamos né? rss
<edvaldoscruz> vlw
<edvaldoscruz> mano
<edvaldoscruz> zanin
<edvaldoscruz> vc tentou
<zanin> Eu usei o unity uns 15 minutos e nao gostei
<zanin> hehehe
<zanin> ai voltei para o bom e velho gnome :D
<edvaldoscruz> hum
<Ricardo__> zanin, idem tem coisas q nao se mudam
<edvaldoscruz> mas o novo ubunru 11.04  não terá esse ta'de gmpme que vc diz
<edvaldoscruz> se é livre, muda-se
<edvaldoscruz> como quiser
<zanin> sim.. a questão é: como? hehehe
<edvaldoscruz> por isso, deixarei a pergunta no ar
<zanin> bom, tem o google ai qualquer coisa.. heheheh
<edvaldoscruz> algum iluninatti deve saber hehehe
<edvaldoscruz> já procrei mano zanin
<edvaldoscruz> kkkkkkk
<zanin> huahauhau
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: especifica que é no unity.. assim facilita
<edvaldoscruz> se não soberem, não se sem problemas
<edvaldoscruz> já fiz isso sobre unity zanin...brigadú
<zanin> edvaldoscruz: aqui fala sobre sua dúvida: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667943
<edvaldoscruz> obrigadu, mas não falo inglẽs
<edvaldoscruz> zanin
<zanin> o google translate fala ;)
<edvaldoscruz> e como faço o google passar para o português brasil zanin ?
<edvaldoscruz> eu não sei
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<RxDx> tem algum medidor pra velocidade de internet, no estilo "netspeed" do gnome?
<ZNC> RxDx, procure em sua central de programas
<RxDx> ZNC, esqueci de falar
<ZNC> existe sim, varios,
<RxDx> é pro unity =x
<RxDx> foi mal
<ZNC> mas nem lembro do nome
<ZNC> RxDx, i? procure no apt-get
<RxDx> ZNC, nao conheço um que se adeque ao unity
<Martins> alguem sabe sobre lattes?
<_DS2_Minina_> Só os lindos aqui
<_DS2_Minina_> =)
<_DS2_Minina_> Cadê o canal de chat do Ubuntu?
<Pskol> ta aki
<Arch__> _DS2_Minina_, esse é o canal de suporte
<Arch__> o canal de chat é o offtopic
<Arch__> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<_DS2_Minina_> [Arch__]: eu sei... por isto perguntei qual era mesmo o de chat rs
<Arch__> rlx
<ZNC> alguem sabe resolver isso http://www.up-me.org/s/?a=nomecla_1302572199.png , nomenclaturas, se souber ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<marvel> oi gente  boa noite
<marvel> to com uma duvida vcs conhece o Ocomon
<marvel> existe um serviço de helpdesk melhor que ocomon
<marvel> o  Ocomon nao tem no repositorio do ubuntu  eu queria colocar ele no ubuntu serve  e ai vcs pode me da uma dica
<ZNC> nao procure aos outros o que o google podes responder
<ZNC> by Patricia
<ZNC> ocomonphp?
<ZNC> marvel, http://ocomonphp.sourceforge.net/
<ZNC> isso? se for so compílar
<ZNC> basta ler o readme, caso nao tenha google nele :D
<marvel> ZNC vlw
<marvel> mas tem outro melhor que ele
<marvel> eu quero saber dicas de vcs sao mas experiente pq quero mostra o melhor pro meu cliente
<marvel> nao sei vc me intende
<ZNC> marvel, entender sim
<ZNC> so nao sei como lhe ajudar de uma forma efetiva
<ZNC> pois clientes sao fogos
<ZNC> quanto melhor é menor
<ZNC> ou seja por mais q o aplicativo faça o que deve e o que nao deve, o cliente nao esta nem ai sempre quer mais automação
<marvel> ZNC e meu primeiro trabalho como free lançe e nao quero vacilar
<marvel> quero ganha o cara pra min
<ZNC> marvel, mmm
<ZNC> xiii
 * ZNC dicas: Beijo na boca sempre da certo
<ZNC> marvel, se vc pensar em querer o clciente para vc vc nao tera
<ZNC> pense apenas em fazer melhor e o resto vem apos
<marvel> blz
<marvel> eu posso coloca o ocomon e ubuntu serve
<marvel>  ou em debian 6 e melhor ?
<marvel> ocomon nao tem no repositorio  sera que no debian tem
<marvel> ele dise que e pra min montar um projeto e mostra pra ele com preço e tudo
<Giverny> debian é melhor
<Giverny> pra servidor
<Giverny> é mais estável
<Giverny> e todos os pacotes são testados
<marvel> ZNC nem sei quanto cobra  como faço pra min montar um projeto e mostra ele
<Giverny> marvel monta no powerpoint
<ZNC> ja venho preciso resolver um problema q esta acontecendo em minha corrente sanguinia
<Giverny> ou algum programa do tipo
<Giverny> eeheh
<marvel> mas debian sempre tem akela dependencia de blibioteca
<Giverny> facinho de resolver
<marvel> que nunca tem no repositorio
<Giverny> apt-get resolve tudo
<marvel> e ainda vou ter que incluir ao ad do windows
<Giverny> izi
<marvel> posso instalar o grafico  do servido
<Giverny> marvel http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Autenticando-Linux-(Ubuntu-9.04)-no-AD-(Windows-Server-2003)/
<marvel> debian prefiro mecher nas configuraçao por janela
<Giverny> http://www.likewise.com/products/likewise_open/
<GatunoRox> Fala ae
<GatunoRox> alguém na escuta?
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<ricsdeol> olá alguem pode me dar uma dica: tenho um arquivo com 18 colunas e várias linhas ... preciso substitur valores de cada coluda por outros .. estou tentando fazer com awk e sed mas estou tendo dificuldade alguem pode me ajudar?
<kidcamaleon> Boa noite
<skletenblack> porque o www.linux.org está fora do ar?
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack> Checando o site...
<skletenblack> Ai ele está on?
<skletenblack> Illuminarch
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack>: Este site sempre existiu ?
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> é claro
<skletenblack> linux.org
<skletenblack> é lol
<Illuminarch> o unico site no momento que abre é http://br-linux.org/
<skletenblack> sim mas esse ai é "lixo" comparado ao linux.org
<skletenblack> lá tinha tudo mesmo
<skletenblack> qualquer distro de linux que lançava, tinha lá
<Illuminarch> estou verificando...um momento...
<skletenblack> qualquer pacote, tudo mesmo, mas o que me deixou com "medo" é que a faz tempo que ele está fora do ar, no começo eu penssei que ele estava passando por manutenção, mas agora me deu medo.
<skletenblack> coloca linux.org na caixa de pesquisa do google mas não da "enter", vai ver que aparece lá
<skletenblack> isso é porque ele existia sim!
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack> O dominio existe e continua registrado, possivelmente é um problema no servidor.
<skletenblack> sei lá, estou com saldades kkkkkk, tomara que não demorem ...
<Illuminarch> to verificando outras coisas...
<Illuminarch> só um instante...
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack>o site nao existe a muito tempo, apenas o dominio que ainda esta ativo...
<Illuminarch> o google demora cerca de 2 até 4 semanas para catalogar um site...acredito que ele nao esteja mais disponivel...
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk, mermão, ele existe desde que o LINUX nasceu
<skletenblack> foi o 1° site do linux, ele é americano
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack>Não sei se você observou mais falei que nao existe mais...
<Illuminarch> ou seja, um dia existiu e agora foi descontinuado...
<skletenblack> sim observei...
<Illuminarch> Existem outras opções como linux.org.uk
<Illuminarch> e o under.linux
<Illuminarch> nao te ajudariam ?
<skletenblack> Ai o em 10 de maio vai sair o download do BackTrack 5
<Illuminarch> ok
<Illuminarch> estou sabendo :)
<skletenblack> massa né
<skletenblack> voçê usa backtrack?
<Illuminarch> nao
<Illuminarch> uso arch
<skletenblack> nunca usei arch, é bom?
<Illuminarch> sim, atende todas as minhas necessidades! :)
<Illuminarch> mas o backtrack 5 também é ótimo pra quem trabalha com segurança e ele é baseado no ubuntu 10.04 lts
<skletenblack> sim, o backtrack é baseado em ubuntu
<Illuminarch> o arch é um distro independente de nivel medio e avancado
<skletenblack> hum
<skletenblack> sabia não
<skletenblack> ai voçê está estudando o que ai?
<Illuminarch> <skletenblack>PVT
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Você pode ter todo o dinheiro do mundo, mas há algo que jamais poderá comprar: um dinossauro. by Homer Simpson
<Francisco_Favaro> Bom Dia
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> :)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7>  Você pode ter todo o dinheiro do mundo, mas há algo que jamais poderá comprar: um dinossauro. by Homer Simpson
<Illuminarch> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<Illuminarch> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Illuminarch> Francisco_Favaro: Bom dia!
<Francisco_Favaro> :D
<Illuminarch> :)
<Illuminarch> <Francisco_Favaro> Voce é de PB ?
<Francisco_Favaro> Sim.
<Illuminarch> hum sou de PE rsrs
<skletenblack> http://imgn.dt07.net/916/916228_vb.jpg
<skletenblack> kkkkk
<Illuminarch> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<skletenblack> !skletenblack
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'skletenblack' not found
<skletenblack> hehehe
<Illuminarch> !regras
<ubottu-br> Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<skletenblack> Ursinha-afk
<skletenblack> Voçê é a Paty?
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> http://www.fotomage.com/img/fun/incredible-weird-and-funny-photos/incredible-weird-and-funny-photos07.jpg
<subz> tem como usar photoshop cs4 no ubuntu?
<skletenblack> subz
<skletenblack> vc ja tentou ?
<skletenblack> consselho: se não tentou, tenta, se não der certo, só lamento, porque ninguem ajuda, essa é a real.
<illuminarch> O que houve ?
<illuminarch> <skletenblack> O que aconteceu ? o subz ta precisando de ajuda ?
<Ursinha> skletenblack, não senhor
<skletenblack> senhor?
<skletenblack> sou moleque
<skletenblack> kkkkkkkk
<skletenblack> em, alguem ai viu a Patricia?
<skletenblack> ela sumiu, presiso falar com ela, aff
<skletenblack> illuminarch, o subz perguntou se tem como usar o Adobe Photoshop CS4 no Ubuntu.
<subz> fiz 1 pesquisa aqui
<subz> tem como sim, usar o Cs5
<subz> com o wine
<subz> más para conseguir, preciso dos arquivos de instalação do photoshop cs5 do win7
<subz> ou seja, eu preciso do wine + dll's da instalação do win7 e o reg.
<skletenblack> subz, voçê não tem nenhum cd/dvd do win7?, se não tiver baixa ele, se não encontrar só falar que eu ajudo ok!
<skletenblack> e se presisar dó das dll's fala ai, que eu tenho dvd do win7 aqui, ai eu instalo no vmware e te passo as dll's
<skletenblack> se presisar, só falar!
<subz> quase conseguindo rodar o photoshop cs5 no ubuntu, assim que conseguir posto como consegui.
<skletenblack> ok
<subz> sklenteblack: o que é modo +i?
<skletenblack> sei não, também quero saber, kkkkkk.
<subz> o canala do freenode mandou eu por canal +i
<skletenblack> vixi
<skletenblack> ei
<skletenblack> lembrei
<skletenblack> quando voçê coloca, modo +i para alguem, ele fica como "adm" do canal
<skletenblack> eu acho, me corrigem se estiver errado
<skletenblack> kkkkkk
<subz> * subz coloca o modo +i subz
<edvaldoscruz> Bom dia a todos
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<edenc> edvaldoscruz: abre o menu e arrasta o ícone em questão pro dekstop
<Seingalt> bom dia pessoal
<Seingalt> estou com um problema aqui e gostaria que vcs me ajudasem se possivel
<ffr76> Bom dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<subz> !ping
<Seingalt> o hd do rapaz estava parcionado em 2
<Seingalt> windows e linux
<Seingalt> com boot no linux
<Seingalt> ubuntu 9.04
<Seingalt> fui chamado para apenas ver qual era o problema com os videos do youtube q nao aparecia
<Seingalt> ao perceber q o linux dele estava faltando muita coisa e que precisa de upgrade
<Seingalt> coloquei o ubuntu pra atualizar
<Seingalt> quando pediu reboot
<Seingalt> a partiçao Windows nao estava mais lá
<Seingalt> Nooooooooooosssssaaaaaaaaaaa
<Seingalt> perdi todos os arquivos dele
<Seingalt> arquivos importantes que havia no Windows
<Seingalt> poxa vida
<subz> se vc somente atualizou o ubuntu
<subz> os arquivos continuam lá
<Seingalt> foi o que pensei amigo
<subz> só precisa restaurar o boot do win
<Seingalt> forcei a montagem da partiçao
<Seingalt> mas nao tem nada lá
<Seingalt> estou tentando restaurar os arquivos
<Seingalt> com o linux usando  testdisk
<web_knows> uia
<Seingalt> será q consigo e será essa a melhor ferramenta ????
<Seingalt> o que acham ???
<Seingalt> foi o que pensei to ferrado
<Seingalt> :  )
<Seingalt> vou tentar convence-lo de abrir o computador tirar o disco e usar uma ferramenta que tenho no windows
<Seingalt> vamos ver
<Seingalt> valeu pessoal
<ffr76> Bom dia como faço para lançar um programa no meu desktop
<ffr76> Bom dia como faço para lançar um programa no meu desktop?
<web_knows> parece q o gnome 2.32.1 no ubuntu 11.04 ta seguindo os passos do macosx
<web_knows> levou os itens do menu de cada app pra barra superior, ao inves de ficar na propria janela do app
<web_knows> e o gnome3 ta mais parecido ainda com o osx 10.7, lion
<ffr76> ou melhor como faço para abrir um programa na area de trabalho?
<ffr76> Deixa pra la ja consegui!!
<dtcrshr> dia
<web_knows> estou inicializando o ubuntu 11.04 aqui e nao esta aparecendo nenhuma das barras (superior e inferior) nem icones no desktop
<web_knows> eh uma instalacao feita ontem
<web_knows> alguma ideia?
<adorilson> web_knows: se nao estou enganado, o 11.04 não tem os paineis
<zoinho23> ola, bom dia, alguem poderia me dizer qual o melhor aplicativo para relatorios
<Giverny> zoinho23 tem o gedit
<Giverny> o vim
<zoinho23> digo o seguinte
<zoinho23> preciso fazer relatorios de quem acessa o computador
<zoinho23> pensei no sarg ou mysar
<alexsander> alguém tem alguma sugestão de servidor/canal IRC interessante no Brasil?
<edvaldoscruz_> Bom  dia pessoal
<edvaldoscruz_> uma novidade
<edvaldoscruz_> a minha pergunta referen te a:
<edvaldoscruz_> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para colocar os ícones do programas instalados no Ubuntu 11.04 no desktop ?
<edvaldoscruz_> após fazer a atualização dele, com os pacotes já disponível  no Gerenciador de atualizações
<edvaldoscruz_> ao reiniciar
<edvaldoscruz_> ele tem opção agora, para mudar para o modo clássico
<edvaldoscruz_> e ele muda como antes, mas no Ubuntu 11.04
<edvaldoscruz_> essa é o máximo
<edvaldoscruz_> gostei
<edvaldoscruz_> ao reiniciar e no rodapé tem a opção de mudar antes de colocar a sua senha pessoal para iniciar a seção
<edvaldoscruz_> estou dizendo para quem não sabe.abraço a todos
<adorilson> alexsander: #ubuntu-br :p
<Ursinha> boa tarde ubunteiros
<Ursinha> alguem poderia me ajudar com um testezinho no launchpad?
<Giverny> bom dia
<Ursinha> bom dia
<Nilodanx52> bom dia!!!
<adorilson> Nilodanx52: bom dia
<Nilodanx52> novidades no mundo ubuntu???
<ViniciusFeitosa1> Alguem conseguiu instalar o ubuntu com unity em um PC que use uma placa de vídeo GMA 500?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> olá pessoal
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> alguém pode me esclarecer duvidas sobre o wine
<Rodrigoo> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, qual sua duvida ?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> instalação de jogos
<Rodrigoo> Se consegue instalar jogos ?
<Rodrigoo> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, explique sua duvida
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> tenho um jogo que não consigo instalar de maneira nenhuma, pede o disk 1 no drive z:
<Rodrigoo> Qual é o jogo Rodrigo-RJ-MB ?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> dangerous waters , simulador naval de navio, submaniro, helicoptero e avião
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro o cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz usa o checksum da iso
<edvaldoscruz> onde encontro isso Giverny ?:
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz geralmente no site que você baixou a iso
<edvaldoscruz> não sei qual site
<edvaldoscruz> será quem tem isso no superdonwloads para baixar Giverny ?
<mvcirino> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/UbuntuHashes
<edvaldoscruz> o difícil aqui nesse Xchat é que não dá para saber com que pessoas estamos teclando diretamente
<edvaldoscruz> Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> aguardo sua resposta
<mvcirino> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes MD5 da 10.10 e outras
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<mvcirino> Acabei de falar... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mvcirino> Gera o MD5 do CD e confere com o o site acima
<edvaldoscruz> vc está falando com quem mvcirino ?
<mvcirino> :|
<mvcirino> Ningué, desculpa
<edvaldoscruz> estou falando com Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz> alguém poderia me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<edvaldoscruz> só uma ressalva. Não sei usar o md5 no linux.
<leysantos> pessoal esse ubuntu 10.10 é show de bola
<edvaldoscruz> é porque vc não atualizou ele para a versão 11.03 leysantos
<edvaldoscruz> digo, 11.04
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, como faça pra atualizar amigo?
<edvaldoscruz> vá em sistemas > administração >  clica em gerenciador de atualizações
<edvaldoscruz> se aparecer no tópico a nova versão do Ubuntu 11.04 e só clicar e aguardar seis horas no meu caso que a net  é lenta aqui
<edvaldoscruz> e pronto, reinicia
<edvaldoscruz> seu pc
<edvaldoscruz> entendeu leysantos ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz não assim cara
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz tem no mesmo site que você baixou a iso
<Giverny> tem o checksum dessa iso
<edvaldoscruz> se alguém souber de outro jeito, agradeço porque sou iniciante e não veterano Giverny
<Giverny> :/
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, valeu amigo
<edvaldoscruz> conseguiu lysantos
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, vou tentar aqui
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<Giverny> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz dá uma olhada nesse site ae
<mvcirino> Baixando para ajudar no seed
<edvaldoscruz> a minha pergunta é Geverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz vê qual iso você baixou
<edvaldoscruz> como vejo isso Giverny ?
<Giverny> em cima dela tem o checksum
<Giverny> olha o nome da iso
<Giverny> e compara
<Giverny> com essas do site
<edvaldoscruz> perai
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, amigo não apereceu não oh
<edvaldoscruz> tá escrito isso na isso Giverny ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> alguém pode me ajudar a respeito do wine
<edvaldoscruz> mas apareceu algumas atualizações para vc fazer lysantos ?
<Giverny> é desktop edvaldoscruz ?
<Giverny> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8 *ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Giverny> usa essa
<edvaldoscruz> não sei fazer isso Giverny
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, sim ai instalei mais não apareceu de uma nova dristro nao
<edvaldoscruz> se vc não me explicar pass-a-passo Giverny como fiz para o leysantos, não saberei que sou iniciante
<edvaldoscruz> tem alguma atualazação para fazer no gerenciador de atualizações ai leysantos ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz http://www.superdownloads.com.br/download/71/md5-checksum-verifier/
<edvaldoscruz> estou usando o Ubuntu 11.04 e não o Windows Giverny
<leysantos> tinha umas aqui ai instalei normal mais não a que vc me disse
<mvcirino> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :) | Não tem nada de release 10.10.10 ...
<edvaldoscruz> então, quando você for atualizando o seu Ubuntu 10.10, ai aparecerá  a disponibilidade do Ubuntu 11.04 leysantos
<edvaldoscruz> foi assim que aconteceu comigo leysantos
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz seguindo o exemplo: http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/198/md5-checksum-how-to/
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB wine instalador.exe
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB qual crilo?
<Giverny> *grilo
<edvaldoscruz> não tem na veroa protuguês brasil não é Giverny. Ai fica difícil para mim, nesse site.
<edvaldoscruz> Istalei o Ubuntu porque está na verso portugues brasil viu Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz você usa o chrome não?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz usa o chrome no ubuntu
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz ele já vem com tradutor
<Giverny> pra sites
<Giverny> do google
<edvaldoscruz> mozilla firefox soente Giverny
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, valeu parceiro pela dica
<edvaldoscruz> okay leysantos e é o terceiro dia que estou nesse Ubuntu 11.04
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> instalação de jogos do windows no ubuntu
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz apt-cache search chrome
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz vê se o chrome tá no repositório do ubuntu
<Giverny> se tiver
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install pacote
<edvaldoscruz> onde fica esse repositório Giverny ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz na canonical
<Giverny> mas você consulta usando o terminal
<Giverny> do ubuntu
<Giverny> o gnome-terminal
<Giverny> xterm
<Giverny> ..
<edvaldoscruz> onde fica esse canonical Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz alt + f2
<Giverny> e digita gnome-terminal
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB qual o problema?
<edvaldoscruz> depois Giverny
<Giverny> apt-cache search chrome
<edvaldoscruz> abriu o terminal aqui Giverny
<Giverny> apt-cache search chrome
<Giverny> digita
<Giverny> ai nesse terminal
<Giverny> que abriu
<Giverny> retornou algo edvaldoscruz ?
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu um monte de coisa aqui Giverny
<Giverny> vê se tem um escrito
<Giverny> navegador
<Giverny> chrome
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, dei uma olhada aqui no youtube e vi ta massa mesmo
<Giverny> webbrowser
<edvaldoscruz> tem
<Giverny> qual o nome desse pacote?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz ?
<leysantos> edvaldoscruz, quando aparecer aqui vou instalar
<Giverny> tu vai digitar justamente o nome desse pacote
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install pacotecomotaescritoai
<edvaldoscruz> chromium-brower - navegador chromium Giverny
<Giverny> então
<Giverny> sudo apt-get -y install chromium-browser
<edvaldoscruz> então o que  Giverny
<Giverny> no terminal
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> na hora de instalar o jogo q está em imagem, ele pede drive z:
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz isso ai que você fez foi usar o gerenciador de pacotes do ubuntu o apt-get
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz pelo terminal
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz toda vez que você quiser um pacote ou remover um pacote você usa ele
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB isso é porque ele é uma iso
<edvaldoscruz> cara
<edvaldoscruz> não sei usar isso
<edvaldoscruz> do terminal Giverny
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB tem que queimar a imagem
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> num cd ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz ele tá instalando
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz o pacote?
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB não
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ou posso usar o acetoneIso
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB usa um programa
<Giverny> pra criar a imagem
<edvaldoscruz> está no 10% Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz deixa ele terminar ele faz tudo sozinho
<Giverny> baixa o programa e instala
<Giverny> não tem facilidade maior que essa nem no windows
<Giverny> =O
<Giverny> digitar uma linhazinha e ser feliz
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> pode ser o acetoneiso ?
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB pode
<Giverny> ou daemon tools
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB tu que escolhe ae
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> criei, mas mesmo assim ele fica pedindo o drive z:
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB usa o daemon tools cara
<Giverny> Rodrigo-RJ-MB porque tu vai ter que simular um driver
<Giverny> apontando pra iso
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> esse eu conheço, usava no windows
<Giverny> então mesma coisa
<Giverny> se não ele não vai rodar
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> blz, vou tentar
<edvaldoscruz> Instalou Giverny e agora ?
<Giverny> agora usa uai
<Giverny> ehauh
<Giverny> abre lá o site
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz
<Giverny> e clica em traduzir
<Giverny> mas abre com o chrome
<ubuntu> galera, to com uma instalação do ubuntu em um hd externo, estou tentando ligar o ubuntu num outro comp, mas ta dando erro no grub! fala q não achou a partição! alguem sabe como configurar o grub? estou usando live cd!
<edvaldoscruz> ele fica aonde Giverny ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz no teu menu
<Giverny> de programas
<Giverny> ubuntu o hd externo tá ligado no interno?
<Giverny> ubuntu explica isso ai direito
<ubuntu> to no comp d um amigo! ele ta usando winxp! pluguei o hd externo no usb, entrei na bios e mandei bootar por usb!
<edvaldoscruz> traduziu Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz isso ae
<ubuntu> dai ele da um erro, grub erro, fala q não achou a partição!
<edvaldoscruz> só um detalhe Giverny que vc não prestou atenção logo no começo lhe lhe falei
<edvaldoscruz> não sei usar o terminal Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz sabe usar o dos no windows? o prompt de comando?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<Giverny> ubuntu tu vai ter qeu configurar a grub
<edvaldoscruz> nunca usei o dos do windows
<gabezao> ubuntu,
<edvaldoscruz> Giverny
<gabezao> devido ao nomenclatura dos hds que não esta achando..
<Giverny> ubuntu http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Grub
<ubuntu> ok, podem me ajudar nesse processo?
<ubuntu> ok, abrindo!
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz é simples só abrir o terminal e digitar o que ele pedir
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi Giverny
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Terminal
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz tem tudo ai
<Giverny> que você precisa saber
<edvaldoscruz> depois, já vi e li isso no começo e ai Giverny ?
<edvaldoscruz> Giverny, vamos voltar ao começo da pergunta
<edvaldoscruz> quero saber como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<ubuntu> uso o md5!
<edvaldoscruz> como usar ubuntu
<gabezao> md5 é pra imagem
<edvaldoscruz> vc se habilita porque não sei usar isso pelo terminal ubuntu
<gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz, pq vc fica repetindo a pergunta?
<edvaldoscruz> porque ninguem conseguiu me responder
<edvaldoscruz> gabezao
<gabezao> <gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<edvaldoscruz> vc não entendeu a pergunta gabezao
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz usa o md5
<Giverny> na iso que falei
<Giverny> já que leu tudo
<Giverny> que passei
<edvaldoscruz> Como usar o md5 Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<edvaldoscruz> e não sei como fazer na prática Giverny
<gabezao> md5 é em cima da imagem, não em cima da gravaçao.
<Giverny> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/198/md5-checksum-how-to/
<Giverny> tem tudo ai
<Giverny> que você precisa
<Giverny> saber
<edvaldoscruz> não estou te entendendo gabezao
<gabezao> então se joga de um prédio.
<gabezao> hahaha
<gabezao> to zoando.
<Giverny> kkkkkkkk
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz, oq vc naõ entendeu?
<edvaldoscruz> vou se jogar em cima de ti
<gabezao> ok..
<edvaldoscruz> daqui a pouco
<gabezao> ok..
<edvaldoscruz> voltando a pergunta
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz abre o terminal
<Giverny> vai onde tá a iso
<gabezao> <gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<edvaldoscruz> é para distribuição
<Giverny> md5sum ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Giverny> digita isso
<edvaldoscruz> os CDs
<edvaldoscruz> Giverny
<Giverny> outra coisa que você pode fazer é criar um txt
<Giverny> com o checksum que te passei
<Giverny> e fazer no terminal md5sum -c md5sum.txt
<edvaldoscruz> lá,lá,lá,lá
<Giverny> tá tudo lá no site
<Giverny> te expliquei tudo
<Giverny> passo a passo
<edvaldoscruz> lá, lá,lá, lá
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz, ?
<edvaldoscruz> vlw  Giverny
<edvaldoscruz> mas a pergunta continua
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz você tem quantos anos?
<edvaldoscruz> outra coisa Giverny
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz,
<gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<gabezao> você vai ter q testar 1 por 1 :)
<edvaldoscruz> vc pediu para eu digitar isso no terminal; md5sum ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<edvaldoscruz> resultado:
<edvaldoscruz> arquivo ou diretoŕio não encontrado Giverny ?
<gabezao> HAHAHA
<gabezao> HAHAHA
<edvaldoscruz> como fazer  Giverny ?:
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz,
<gabezao> grava o windows xp
<gabezao> instala o tibia
<gabezao> e divirta-se
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz,
<gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<edvaldoscruz> vc não entendeu a perguntinha que faço gabezão
<gabezao> como não edvaldoscruz ?
<giano_> esse cara é loco
<edvaldoscruz> estou distribuindo os CDs do Ubuntu 10.10
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz qual o diretório
<gabezao> blz...
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz da iso
<Giverny> ?
<gabezao> e vc quer testar se esta tudo ok né edvaldoscruz ?
<edvaldoscruz> e para isso, como sei que gravei os CDs para a pessoa se estão sem erros
<Giverny> edvaldoscruz entra no diretório da iso
<edvaldoscruz> entendeu gabezão
<gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia.
<gabezao> no começo da instalaçao do ubuntu tem o teste de midia!!
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> do live cd
<Giverny> também rola
<giano_> desenha no gimp gabezão kkkkk
<Giverny> só bootar pelo cd
<Giverny> e vai ter lá
<Giverny> teste sua mídia
<edvaldoscruz> eu gravo pelo ubuntu 11.04 usando o k3b
<edvaldoscruz> os CDs do ubuntu 10.10
<edvaldoscruz> entenderam Gabezão e Giverny ?
<gabezao> beleza, agora você coloca eles em um computador...
<gabezao> e inicia ele
<gabezao> e seleciona
<gabezao> testar midia..
<gabezao> entendeu ?
<edvaldoscruz> só tenho um PC fofo
<edvaldoscruz> que faço a gravação
<gabezao> e vc quer q eu faça oq?
<edvaldoscruz> diz que não sabe
<mateus> huahua
<Giverny> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mano
<gabezao> ok edvaldoscruz ..
<Giverny> aehauh
<edvaldoscruz> é mais fácil dizer que nao sabe explicar gabezão
<gabezao> ok...
<gabezao> nao sei explicar
<Giverny> haja paciência
<Giverny> eheuah
<gabezao> me desculpa!!
<edvaldoscruz> porque sou iniciante e não sou veteranos como vc gabezão
<gabezao> ok
<gabezao> me desculpa
<edvaldoscruz> tá desculpado
<Giverny> tem que exercitar gabezao
<Giverny> sua paciência
<Giverny> ehehe
<gabezao> tem mesmo..
<Giverny> tá russo!!!
<edvaldoscruz> dica nesse xchat
<edvaldoscruz> quem for explicar algo para alguém e não sabe ter paciência  no pass-a-passo, é melhor ficar calado e não explicar
<edvaldoscruz> para não passar vexame posteriomente
<gabezao> OEAOHEAHOAEHOAHOEHOEHOEHOE
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<gabezao> OHEAHOEOHAHOE
<edvaldoscruz> e a perguntinha continua
<gabezao> é melhor não brincar com esse tipo de nego
<gabezao> são esses q sai dando tiro
<gabezao> em todo mundo...
<giano_> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<giano_> md5 checksun
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<edvaldoscruz> ito memo gabezão
<edvaldoscruz> fica na ta se não sabe explicar dileito  kkkkkkk
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como faço para saber se gravei sem erro no cd do ubuntu 10.10 já gravado no CD ?
<mvcirino> Alguém sabe como ignoro um usuário chato no chat ?? rsrsrsrsrs
<Giverny>  /ignore nick
<Andre_Gondim> mvcirino, /ignore nick
<mvcirino> Putz.. Tem mesmo ... falei brincando.. Valeu mesmo pessoal
<gabezao> HOEAOHHOE
<Giverny> mano eu não tava aguentando mais
<Giverny> esse edvaldoscruz
<mvcirino> Na boa... não ajudo mais o carinha não
<mvcirino> Todo cheio de razão
<Giverny> eehh
<giano_> ta loco u cara é pirado
<gabezao> foi mal galera
<gabezao> ;(
<gabezao> tive q fazer
<gabezao> ;/
<mvcirino> :D
<gabezao> mas ele voltou.
<gabezao> ;/
<gabezao> vou ter q refazer OHEAOEHO
<gabezao> melhor nao, deixa quieto
<gabezao> HOEAHOEHOEHO
<gabezao> ;/
<Lugaid> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<zoinho23> ola, boa tarde alguem pode me tirar uma duvida sobre o squid , gostaria que ele nao deleta se os arquivos baixados
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como usar o md5 pelo terminal passo -a-passo ?
<edvaldoscruz> li no site do ubuntu, mas não explica na prática como fazer funcionar
<Arch__> edvaldoscruz,
<Arch__> md5sum
<Arch__> sha1sum
<Arch__> sha256sum
<Arch__> sha512sum
<Psychological> tudo de nov?
<Psychological> novo
<edvaldoscruz> digitei issso e não encontra o diretório no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> coloquei a imagem do ubuntu 10.10 no desktop
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: baixa o arquivo q tem os md5 pro desktop
<sandrossv> ai da cd Desktop
<edvaldoscruz> onde encontro esse arquivo md5 ?
<sandrossv> md5sum -c arquivo.txt
<sandrossv> deve ter na mesma pagina do download da iso
<edvaldoscruz> eu fiz a iso pelo meu cd que tenho e não baixei pela net
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/ConferindoMd5
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: tu quer checar o md5 ou gerar ele ?
<edvaldoscruz> quero saber se a iso que fiz do cd para o pc está sem erro
<sandrossv> hmm
<edvaldoscruz> entendeste sandrossv ?
<sandrossv> md5sum /dev/sr0
<sandrossv> depois md5sum imagem.iso
<sandrossv> ante confere se /dev/sr0 é mesmo o driver de cd
<edvaldoscruz> midia não encontradfa
<edvaldoscruz> eai, como fazer sandrossv ?
<sandrossv> tipo
<sandrossv> o cd ta montado ?
<edvaldoscruz> como assim, montado ?
<sandrossv> tenta md5sum /dev/cdrom
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: deu ?
<edvaldoscruz> demora assim é ?
<sandrossv> Sim
<sandrossv> ja manda em outro terminal faze o md5 da iso
<edvaldoscruz> como fazer na iso?
<edvaldoscruz> quanto tempo demora para verificar no CD ?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: depende
<edvaldoscruz> três horas se for o ubuntu 10.10 ?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: na iso a mesma coisa, md5sum caminho/pra/imagem.iso
<edvaldoscruz> uma observação para vc sandrossv
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: depende do tamanho do arquivo
<sandrossv> e de outros fatores
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu uma mensagem de erro de entrada
<edvaldoscruz> e saida
<sandrossv> ?
<edvaldoscruz> no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> o que é isso sandrossv ?
<edvaldoscruz> estou desconfiado que esse md5sum não presta para fazer verificação sandrossv
<sandrossv> onde vc estava rodando o md5 ?
<edvaldoscruz> ubuntu 10.10
<sandrossv> tem q rodar no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> no cdrom como vc pediu
<sandrossv> cara, vai em aplicativos>acessorios>terminal
<sandrossv> acho q é isso
<edvaldoscruz> digitei no terminal isso que vc pediu e coloquei o cdrom e começou a verificar no terminal e deu aquele erro que mencionei acima sandrossv
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: o erro é muito grande ?
<edvaldoscruz> o que eu mencionei
<edvaldoscruz> agora não sei porque fechei o terminal
<sandrossv> vc mencionou, mas não mostrou o erro
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> esquece
<edvaldoscruz> como mostrar o erro sandrossv ?
<sandrossv> copia e cola
<edvaldoscruz> fiz isso acima
<sandrossv> a não ser q ele seja muito grande
<edvaldoscruz> vc que não viu então
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> então roda o ms5 na imagem agora
<sandrossv> md5
<edvaldoscruz> como faço para rodar na imagem ?
<sandrossv> na iso a mesma coisa, md5sum caminho/pra/imagem.iso
<edvaldoscruz> não sei como achar  pelo diretório do terminal a imagem sandrossv
<sandrossv> ta no desktop
<sandrossv> ?
<edvaldoscruz> está falando japones para mim sandrossv
<edvaldoscruz> não
<sandrossv> a imagem esta em qual pasta ?
<edvaldoscruz> está numa pasta escrita ubuntu
<sandrossv> e onde essa pasta ta ?
<edvaldoscruz> se fosse no windows, diria que estaria nos programsa etc
<edvaldoscruz> mas no ubuntu não sei lhe dizer cara
<sandrossv> qual o nome da imagem ?
<edvaldoscruz> o nome da imagem é
<edvaldoscruz> ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso
<sandrossv> com espaços ?
<edvaldoscruz> dessa maneira
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> roda isso no terminal  find ~/ | grep ubuntu\ 10.10\ i386.iso
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso sandrossv:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ find ~/ | grep ubuntu\ 10.10\ i386.iso
<edvaldoscruz> find: `/home/edvaldoscruz/.config/menus': Permissão negada
<edvaldoscruz> /home/edvaldoscruz/.kde/share/apps/RecentDocuments/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso.desktop
<edvaldoscruz> find: `/home/edvaldoscruz/Desktop': Permissão negada
<edvaldoscruz> /home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso
<FascinioRJ> Boa tarde pessoal.
<sandrossv> otimo
<sandrossv> md5sum "/home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso"
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso agora sandrossv:
<edvaldoscruz> "/home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso"
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ "/home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso"
<edvaldoscruz> -bash: /home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso: Permissão negada
<sandrossv> falto o md5sum na frente
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso agora sandrossv:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ md5sum find ~/ | grep ubuntu\ 10.10\ i386.iso
<edvaldoscruz> md5sum: find: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<edvaldoscruz> md5sum: /home/edvaldoscruz/: É um diretório
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: não cara
<sandrossv> md5sum "/home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso"
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu isso agora sandrossv:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ md5sum "/home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso"
<edvaldoscruz> 59d15a16ce90c8ee97fa7c211b7673a8  /home/edvaldoscruz/Documentos/Ubuntu/ubuntu 10.10 i386.iso
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: ai ó
<edvaldoscruz> o que foi sandrossv ?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: deu certo
<edvaldoscruz> como sei que deu certo ?
<sandrossv> o cd ta dentro do driver ?
<edvaldoscruz> não
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: então coloca
<edvaldoscruz> qual cd|?
<edvaldoscruz> virgem ?
<sandrossv> aqueles numeros doidos ali, é o md5
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: o cd do ubuntu
<sandrossv> q vc copiou a imagem
<edvaldoscruz> e dai sandrossv ?
<sandrossv> colocou ?
<edvaldoscruz> já o gravado
<sandrossv> agora md5sum /dev/cdrom
<Psychological> ea saga do md5 continua..........
<sandrossv> hehe
<mvcirino> uhaaHUAUHaUHAUHAUHAUHAUHAUHa
<mvcirino> Alguém quer pipoca e coca-cola ?
<edvaldoscruz> quero popoca e guarana, porque coca não bebo mvcirino
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: eu quero uma heinecken
<Linux|Inside> aeuhauehueh
<mvcirino> Aqui, só Itaipava. Serve?!
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: voce quer saber como faz a checagem do md5sum
<soares> bt
<edvaldoscruz> o sandrossv já está me dizendo linux|inside
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: ja é a 3 vez q vcoe pergunta
<Linux|Inside> os cara nao te explicaram da ultima vez
<Linux|Inside> tem mais de 300 tutorial no google
<Linux|Inside> youtube q diz ocmo faz ssim
<Linux|Inside> isso
<edvaldoscruz> o sandrossv está me ajudando
<Linux|Inside> md5sum "imagem.iso" | grep "arquivo.md5"
<edvaldoscruz> não linux
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: nao te explicaram
<edvaldoscruz> sandrossv saiu isso agora no terminal:
<Linux|Inside> ¬¬
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<edvaldoscruz> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Erro de entrada/saída
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: quando voce inicia o boot pelo cd ... do ubuntu por exemplo . ele tem uma opção la ... checar instalação
<Psychological> md5 parte 3000000000000000000000000000600000000000000000000000 continua......................kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<edvaldoscruz> sandrossv saiu isso agora no terminal:edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<edvaldoscruz> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Erro de entrada/saída
<gabezao> edvaldoscruz, vai escrever uma novela mano.
<edvaldoscruz> em vez de voces ajudarem vcs estão atrapalhando o sandrossv
<gabezao> o sandrossv nem tá falando
<edvaldoscruz> ele foi o único que me ensinou a fazer o md5 funcionar no iso
<gabezao> faz 10 minutos.
<edvaldoscruz> só falta no cd
<edvaldoscruz> e vcs estão atrapalhando
<mvcirino> Viva o /ignore !!! :D
<edvaldoscruz> faça o favor
<edvaldoscruz> sou novato e ignorante mesmo
<edvaldoscruz> e não metidos veteranos
<edvaldoscruz> lógico
<edvaldoscruz> vcs atrapalham tudo
<gabezao> DESCRIPTION
<gabezao>        Print or check MD5 (128-bit) checksums.  With no FILE, or when FILE is -, read standard input.
<sandrossv> ai galera, quem não lembra o q é ubuntu, por favor leiam de novo xD
<EduardeCalibal> Bem lembrado sandrossv...
<gabezao> você não conseguira fazer o md5 em um dispositivo de bloco.
<gabezao> o problema não é esse sandrossv, EduardeCalibal
<gabezao> o problema é que estamos desde de manhã explicando isso pra ele.
<gabezao> tanto o md5, quando a checagem de midia no inico da instalaçao
<Psychological> sem parar ainda por cima olha os logs ai
<sandrossv> hmm
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, acho que quando a paciência acaba o cara tem que tirar o time de campo.
<edvaldoscruz> vc sandrossv foi o único que explicou passo-a-passo e consegui pelo iso e falta no cd eles não, só falaram mostrando nos sites que já li e ão entendi e eles não sabem explicar  e ficam nessa
<gabezao> você não conseguira fazer o md5 em um dispositivo de bloco.
<sandrossv> ok, vamo acalma ai
<gabezao> :P
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: olha ae http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/vivaolinux/checar-md5-RESOLVIDO
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: mais explicado q isso
<edvaldoscruz> é só eles pararem
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: eu nao sabia como fazer e li ae
<edvaldoscruz> sandrossv
<Linux|Inside> aprendi e faço de boa
<Linux|Inside> isso é preguiça de ler . e procurar
<edvaldoscruz> bom
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: 1 minuto
<gabezao> como eu ja expliquei a cima edvaldoscruz, vocẽ esta fazendo com o md5 vc esta fazendo a chegagem da imagem e não da gravaçao realizada...
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu esse erro no terminal sandrossv:
<edvaldoscruz> edvaldoscruz@edvaldoscruz-OEM:~$ md5sum /dev/cdrom
<edvaldoscruz> md5sum: /dev/cdrom: Erro de entrada/saída
<gabezao> para fazer a checagem da midia tem que ir la no testador de midia...
<edvaldoscruz> olha eles falando japones
<Linux|Inside> gabezao: desiste
<gabezao> ok
<gabezao> :P
<gabezao> fuiz.
<Linux|Inside> gabezao: mais explicado do que aquilo q mandei
<Linux|Inside> impossivel
<Linux|Inside> gabezao: .. eu ampredi com aquele tuto la ... levei 3 min
<edvaldoscruz> mandar até eu faço
<edvaldoscruz> mas explicar, são poucos
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: dae .. fiw ... é preguiça leva a mau nao
<edvaldoscruz> Deus é pai que vc aprendeu, eu não
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: sempre pesquise antes de perguntar
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: isso é coisa muito simples
<edvaldoscruz> a tá
<edvaldoscruz> veterano da sabedoria
<Linux|Inside> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> ja volto
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: veterano da preguiça
<Linux|Inside> xD
<edvaldoscruz> é por isso que muitos desistem do Ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> agora já sei
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: isso nao ṕe do ubuntu ... é em qualqer OS
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> agora to de olho
<edvaldoscruz> pessoas que não sabem explicar
<edvaldoscruz> dá nisso
<edvaldoscruz> pensam que todos sabem  da mesma maneira que aprenderam
<edvaldoscruz> não funciona assim
<edvaldoscruz> bom
<edvaldoscruz> aguardo a resposta do sandrossv referente ao resultado do CD no terminal
<Geowany> eu já até falei nisso
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: só mais um pouco
<Geowany> não batam no coleguinha
<sandrossv> fazendo um teste
<Geowany> mas vcs são teimosos, vou levar todos pra direção
<gabezao> você não conseguira fazer o md5 em um dispositivo de bloco (cdrom)
<gabezao> :)
<Linux|Inside> desculpa
<sandrossv> pqp
<sandrossv> pra quem disse que não é possivel:
<sandrossv> [sandrossv@Bloom ~]$ md5sum /dev/sr0
<sandrossv> 57d8fab008c0b1e51b80afd5f1993f8f  /dev/sr0
<edvaldoscruz> deixa o sandrossv dizer. Faça o favor pessoal. Parece que nunca leram a donduta do Ubuntu
<Linux|Inside> edvaldoscruz: vou te fazer uma pergunta de boa
<Linux|Inside> voce quer checar o md5 da ISO ou do CDROM
<Linux|Inside> ??????
<edvaldoscruz> não vou responder
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: !paste
<edvaldoscruz> desculpa
<sandrossv> Oops
<Linux|Inside> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sandrossv> !paste edvaldoscruz
<edvaldoscruz> só para o sandrossv
<ubottu-br> sandrossv: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<sandrossv> argh
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Linux|Inside> gabezao: aeuahaueaheuheauhaueha
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: entra ai nesse e cola o resultado do comando mount
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: so roda mount no terminal
<sandrossv> ai cola o resultado no site, e me manda o link
<edvaldoscruz> qual site porque esse pessoal atrapalhou tudo aqui
<sandrossv> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<edvaldoscruz> qual desses eu posto ?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mvcirino> Amanhã alguém em conta como terminou esta novela. Vou malhar. T+
<Geowany> mvcirino: flw
<sandrossv> malhar ?
<edvaldoscruz> pronto sandrossv
<edvaldoscruz> e agora ?
<sandrossv> me manda o lnkk
<edvaldoscruz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593273/
<sandrossv> não cara
<EduardeCalibal> Hum...
<sandrossv> eu quero o comando mount
<sandrossv> roda mount
<sandrossv> mount
<sandrossv> no terminal
<edvaldoscruz> onde encontro isso ?
<sandrossv> ai ele vai tretornar um monte de linhas
<sandrossv> ai vc cola no site
<sandrossv> e me manda
<sandrossv> retornar*
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que no dmesg deve ter erro de leitura...
<sandrossv> Acho q o mount é suficiente
<edvaldoscruz> não entendi ?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: abre um terminal
<sandrossv> e rosa: mount
<edvaldoscruz> está aberto
<sandrossv> roda*
<edvaldoscruz> rodar o que ?
<sandrossv> mount
<sandrossv> e a saida tu cola no site
<edvaldoscruz> colei
<edvaldoscruz> e ai
<sandrossv> me manda o link
<edvaldoscruz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/593275/
<sandrossv> ae garoto
<sandrossv> agora no terminal
<sandrossv> md5sum /dev/sr1
<edvaldoscruz> pronto
<sandrossv> ai, isso ai vai te retornar uns numeros doidos, e ele tem q ser igual ao da imagem
<edvaldoscruz> está rodando o cdrom sandrossv
<sandrossv> sim
<edvaldoscruz> então toda vez que gravar
<the67pc> Galerinha
<the67pc> alguem pode compilar um prog pra min?
<the67pc> o código é bem pequeno
<edvaldoscruz> é só digitar o terminal esse comando? md5sum /dev/sr1
<the67pc> e porque eu presiso de um system de 32 bits
<the67pc> ...
<edvaldoscruz> e no iso aqueles comando e comparar aquele numero com o do cd sandrossv
<EduardeCalibal> the67pc
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: sim
<EduardeCalibal> Tem uma opção do compilador que gera código para 32bits
<EduardeCalibal> gcc?
<edvaldoscruz> apareceu os numeros
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: agora compara com o do iso
<the67pc> Não sei Eduarde
<EduardeCalibal> Como compilou ai?
<edvaldoscruz> são os mesmos numeros da iso sandrossv
<EduardeCalibal> make?
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: então ta perfeito
<sandrossv> :)
<the67pc> Eu tenho sistema 64 bits
<the67pc> compilei normalmente
<edvaldoscruz> aprendi
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<Linux|Inside> \o/
<EduardeCalibal> the67pc, normalmente seria como?
<Linux|Inside> OMG
<Psychological> vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<edvaldoscruz> agiora vou fazer nos outros isos aqui
<Linux|Inside> vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Linux|Inside> \\o
<Psychological> huruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<the67pc> assim
<edvaldoscruz> obrigadão sandrossv
<Linux|Inside> nas outras isos
<the67pc> gcc -g nome do prog.c
<Linux|Inside> o.O
<the67pc> ou
<Linux|Inside> era .ISO
<the67pc> só gcc nome do prog.c
<sandrossv> Então, o conceito de ubuntu ébom tbm pra não passar vegonha depois ;)
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, isso gera código no seu sistema (64bits), vou ver como fazer para 32bits, momento.
<the67pc> se tu colocar -g vai ser debugavel
<the67pc> mano
<the67pc> você tem sistema de 32?
<the67pc> Se tiver
<Linux|Inside> vivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<the67pc> e só compilar
<EduardeCalibal> Entendi...
<the67pc> pera ai
<the67pc> vou te passar
<the67pc> o código
<EduardeCalibal> Mas acho que tem como gerar ai diretamente, li sobre isso uma vez.
<pcabral_> parbens sandrossv  pela paciência, parbens mesmo
<Linux|Inside> parabens sandrossv lol
<sandrossv> the67pc: gcc -m32 -o output32 hello.c
<edvaldoscruz> só vc mesmo sandrossv porque os outros não sabem explicar mesmo, que se dizem veterano
<sandrossv> edvaldoscruz: não cutuca
<Psychological> sandrossv feito gurreiro de jedi kkkkkkk
<edvaldoscruz> Vaaaaaaalllllllleeeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuu sandrossv
<edvaldoscruz> e valeu ao outrso tbm
<edvaldoscruz> e valeu aos outros tambem
<pcabral_> o ubuntu-br precisa muito de sandrossv
<Geowany> apt-get remove ubuntu-br
<Geowany> as seguintes dependencias serão removidas
<Geowany> sandrossv
<Geowany> =P
<sandrossv> lol
<Linux|Inside> Geowany: auehauhuaeuhea
<Geowany> soares!
<Geowany> o/
<soares> oi
<sandrossv> flw galera
<Stylles> ai
<Stylles> alguem ja mexeu com o pam mount
<wzk> boa tarde!
<peregrinator_six> Boa tarde.
<Psychological> boa
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<Psychological> boa
<leysantos> oi pessoal gostaria de saber porque não aperece a nova versão do ubuntu (11.04) para eu atualizar?
<Psychological> porque não foi lançado ainda
<Psychological> só dia 28
<leysantos> blz obrigado
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e boa noite.
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-13
<furion> Salve galera
<furion> como ripar cd em mp3 no ubuntu
<_4_7_3_> "auddex"
<Daekdroom> O próprio rhythmbox é capaz de fazer isso.
<furion> rhythmbox
<furion> que otimo
<furion> preciso conhecer um bom converso de video, alguma dica
<furion> migrei recentemente ao mundo gnu/linux e estou meio perdido
<_4_7_3_> o pitivi é parecido com o editor de vídeo do windows.
<furion> precisava de um converso tipo o format factory
<synaptic_six> furion, qual o seu UBuntu...?! 10.10?
<synaptic_six> furion, boa noite.
<furion> Boa noite
<furion> sim uso o ubuntu 10.10
<Daekdroom> furion, acho que tem o winff
<Daekdroom> !info winff
<Daekdroom> ahn. Não funciona o comando nesse canal.
<Daekdroom> Mas eu olhei e tem sim.
<Daekdroom> Ele é uma GUI para o ffmpeg.
<furion> to no site do projeto e to dando um aolhada na interface grafica dele agora
<synaptic_six> furion, http://www.4shared.com/document/eRS_Abqs/Livro_Ubuntu-guia_do_iniciante.html
<synaptic_six> furion, ótima leitura pra ti e seja bem vindo a família! :D
<furion> legal
<furion> obrigado
<furion> vou ler jaja
<synaptic_six> furion, ^^
<synaptic_six> Daekdroom, let's go now pvt!
<furion> tambem to lendo guia foca
<furion> <synaptic_six> esse link deu invalido
<synaptic_six> :S
<synaptic_six> só um pouco...
<synaptic_six> furion, tena ai... http://www.clickgratis.com.br/download/ubuntu---guia-do-iniciante.html
<synaptic_six> furion, foi desta vez...?!
<furion> ainda nada
<synaptic_six> ???
<furion> nessa pagina pede para  digita uns numeros e nada
<pibarnas> alô
<synaptic_six> furion,  http://www.4shared.com/
<synaptic_six> furion,  vai ai e ecreve na busca, livor ubuntu guia do iniciante
<synaptic_six> *livro...
<furion> ok
<furion> pode deixa que agora que vc deu a deixa vou correr atraz desse livro
<furion> <synaptic_six> usuario linux  a muito tempo ???
<synaptic_six> furion, principiei pelo Linux Kurumin 6.0 :)
<furion> o do morimoto
<synaptic_six> furion, yes!
<furion> ja li sobre ele no gdh
<synaptic_six> tenho o 7 ainda aqui!
<furion> o gdh é um bom local para ler sobre software livre ne
<furion> dizem que era uma otima distro
<synaptic_six> furion, http://search.4shared.com/q/1/ubuntu%20guia%20do%20iniciante
<furion> <synaptic_six> vc tem facebok
<furion> obrigado pelo link
<synaptic_six> não.
<synaptic_six> beleza.
<furion> eu vi para o mundo gnu/linux depois de ler algumas ediçoes da espirito livre
<synaptic_six> ótima literatura!
<synaptic_six> tenho todas!
<furion> tou baixando conforme vou lendo
<synaptic_six> beleza.
<synaptic_six> :)
<furion> ja leu o guia foca
<synaptic_six> um pouco!
<synaptic_six> tenho ele aqui!
<synaptic_six> SHOW!
<furion> serio
<furion> hoje a noite vou passa a madruga toda estudando ele
<synaptic_six> furion, não faz isso não rapaz, leia-o de forma cadenciada!
<furion> nem me apresentei, me chamo Marcio sou de Manaus
<subz> alguem sabe pq o backtrack não funciona no virtual box?
<synaptic_six> Francisco, :)
<synaptic_six> furion pvt
<furion> <synaptic_six> alguma dica para min dar sobre essa leitura
<subz> Alguem sabe dizer se tem como rodar o Backtrack direto do Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> olá pessoal, preciso de uma ajuda
<synaptic_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, não pergunte se pode perguntar, solta a duvida e se alguem tiver resposta lhe ajuda! ;)
<synaptic_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, boa noite.
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> ok, foi mal, é que eu quero instalar o daemon tools mas não to achando de jeitomaneira
<synaptic_six> pra que seria isso mesmo...!?
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> emular um drive para instalação de um jogo do windows no ubuntu
<synaptic_six> Rodrigo-RJ-MB, o que faz isso no Linux é o WINE
<synaptic_six> pelo que saiba!
<Rodrigo-RJ-MB> com o wine não está funcionando, entrei aki a tarde e me disseram pra baixar o daemon
<synaptic_six> nem sabia que tinha o daemon pra lInux, só sabia do pra window$
<Francisco_Favaro> Boa Noite
<subz_> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<zanin> alguem sabe como remover o empathy do painel (aquele que tem também o evolution) ?
<synaptic_six> zanin, sem remover tudo não sei não, pois é um applet em conjunto...
<synaptic_six> se remover ele com o mouse leva junto tudo o que o "Indicator Applet" mostra...
<zanin> synaptic_six: eu vi em algum lugar q dava certo... até fiz uma vez em outro sistema, mas nao to achando a pagina =/
<synaptic_six> zanin, ubuntued...?!
<synaptic_six> zanin, mas vc só quer tirar o empathy ou a simbolo da carta...?!
<zanin> synaptic_six: eu quero saber onde tirar para eu tentar colocar o emesene
<synaptic_six> zanin, mas vc só vai conseguir se fizeram um complemento pra o emesene...
<synaptic_six> zanin, tipo, o meu GNOME-Xchat tá lá na carta!
<zanin> estou a procura :D
<synaptic_six> pois ele tem um aplicativo que mostra lá!
<zanin> o q seria "carta" ? rs
<synaptic_six> zanin, lá no "Indicator Applet" não tem o simbolo de uma correspondencia...?! ¬¬
<zanin> aaaaaaa heuaheuahe viajei aqui.. sim... lá mesmo
<synaptic_six> zanin, vai no synaptic e veja lá o que tem de complimento para o Emesene...
<zanin> lá nao tem.. estou vendo no forum do emesene
<synaptic_six> se não tem então provavelmente não tem issso ainda pra o Emesene...
<synaptic_six> *isso...
<synaptic_six> *complemento...
<zanin> calma ae.. to vendo no forum.. é via ppa
<synaptic_six> zanin, estou muito calmo e se for por ppa antão pode até ser, pois lá no synaptic não me lembro de ter visto sobre não...
<zanin> hehehehe.. lá não tem, pelo menos nao nativamente...
<zanin> Só tem o emesene basico
<synaptic_six> zanin, http://forum.emesene.org/index.php?topic=2501.0
<synaptic_six> zanin, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/emesene-adds-indicator-applet-support/
<zanin> é nos dois sites q estou.. mas nada ainda :(
<zanin> synaptic_six: mais simples que eu pensava :D
<zanin> echo /usr/share/applications/emesene.desktop>/usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/emesene
<synaptic_six> um...
<zanin> e vergonhosamente achei isso no orkut.. heuheuh
<synaptic_six> beleza então.
<synaptic_six> :)
<zanin> mas vlw pela ajuda :D
<zanin> pelo o q vi da para fazer o mesmo para qualquer coisa
<synaptic_six> deve ser verdade mesmo, pois não passa de um endereçamento...
<furion> Salve Galera
<furion> Quem aqui gosta de estuda durante a madruga
<gabezao> eu gosto de dormir
<gabezao> ;/
<synaptic_six> furion, :)
<synaptic_six> vortou é?
<synaptic_six> gabezao, boa!
<nT4BR> boa noite galera
<nT4BR> estou tendo problemas com permissões do apache
<nT4BR> eu fiz a instalação do apache, configurei um virtual host, este esta apontando para uma pasta em minha home
<nT4BR> setei permissoes da porcaria da pasta, criei um grupo e adicionei o usuario do apache, o meu usario e dei permissoes mas nada funciona
<nT4BR> alguem ja passou por isso antes?
<martins> boa noite chat...
<martins> alguem pode me diazer como eu tiro os discos da area de trabalho?
<synaptic_six> martins, boa noite.
<nT4BR> ninguem aew pra dar um help?
<synaptic_six> martins, quando monta uma midia e aparece  disco, é isso que vc quer disabiliatr...?!
<synaptic_six> martins, ???
<nT4BR> alguem ai saca de apache?
<synaptic_six> nT4BR, saca até saca, ams se tão aqui no momento não sei...
<synaptic_six> *mas..
<synaptic_six> eu não manjo nada disso ai, sorry man... :s
<EduardeCalibal> nT4BR, tem algum erro nos arquivos de log do apache?
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, salvador da patria! :D
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<synaptic_six> martins, !ping
<EduardeCalibal> nT4BR, dependendo da versão que usa provavelmente vai ter erros em /var/log/apache2/error.log
<martins> synaptic_six, sim
<synaptic_six> martins, vamos lá....
<martins> synaptic_six, go!
<synaptic_six> martins, Alt+F2
<synaptic_six> martins, gconf-editor
<synaptic_six> martins, abriu o gconf ai já...?!
<synaptic_six> ?
<martins> synaptic_six, yees
<synaptic_six> martins, clica em Apps
<synaptic_six> nautilus
<martins> synaptic_six, j
<synaptic_six> martins, desktop depois do nautilus
<martins> synaptic_six, ja
<martins> eh nautilus depois desktop
<synaptic_six> martins, volumes_visibles
<synaptic_six> desmarca!
<synaptic_six> volumes_visible...
<martins> so?!
<synaptic_six> desrmaca e veja se funcionou ai!
<synaptic_six> que eu saiba sim!
<synaptic_six> :)
<martins> funcionou sim..
<synaptic_six> testa ai!
<synaptic_six> beelza!
<martins> =D
<synaptic_six> é isso!
<martins> cara eh foda ein..
<synaptic_six> pra desfazer é só ir ai e marcar novamente!
<EduardeCalibal> É um recurso que até gosto de ter por ai.  :D
<nT4BR> EduardeCalibal, eu diz permission denied 13
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa estar como root para ver esses arquivos.
<EduardeCalibal> Para gravar também.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode usar seus comandos com sudo.
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, me de licença, manda ai um aguiazinho de como gravar cds pelo terminal...?!
<synaptic_six> tem link ai...?!
<EduardeCalibal> Tem o k3b ai?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele mostra os comandos que serão usados ou que são usados durante as gravações.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei de cabeça mas eles aparecem ali.
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, ubuntu 10.10
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver se encontro algo sobre isso.
<synaptic_six> aqui só o Brasero mesmo.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que tenho algo anotado quando comecei a lidar com isso...  Vou ver aqui.
<synaptic_six> beelza, vou buscar pra ver se encontro pela net...
<gabezao> nT4BR, qual o nome do grupo q você criou?
<nT4BR> http-share
<nT4BR> e setei as permissoes gabezao
<EduardeCalibal> synaptic_six, http://www.zago.eti.br/cdr-dvdr.html
<EduardeCalibal> MAs nunca fiz isso.
<gabezao> nT4BR, digita entaõ: groups www-data
<gabezao> e cole aqui a linha
<EduardeCalibal> nT4BR, lá no log que falei ele dizia permission denied 13 ou você não conseguiu ler ele?
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, vamos ver lá..
<synaptic_six> obrigado.
<EduardeCalibal> http://www.dicasdelinux.com.br/dicas-de-linux/143/gravar-cd-pelo-terminal-linux.html
<EduardeCalibal> Esse parece mais detalhado.
<EduardeCalibal> nT4BR, pelos log do servidor vai conseguir achar a causa dos seus problemas...  Infelizmente tenho que sair agora.  Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, valeu rapaz! :D
<synaptic_six> EduardeCalibal, boa noite.
<nT4BR> alguem aew ja usou o namei
<nT4BR> qnd ele retorna f <dir>
<nT4BR> significa que falhou o teste de permissao neh?
<martins> nT4BR, nunca usei cara...
<martins> alguem ai ja instalou apache2, php5, mysql-server e joomla?
<carlos> o ubuntu 8.10 foi descontinuado porque
<UdontKnow> Guest84499: 8.10 == 2008, mes 10
<UdontKnow> Guest84499: use um release mais novo e seja feliz
<UdontKnow> saem 2 por ano normalmente
<UdontKnow> alguns sao LTS, ai tem suporte por um periodo um pouco maior
<leysantos> oi a todos do chat gostaria de saber como instalar o driver no ubuntu 10.10
<gabezao> o driver?
<leysantos> driver da minha webcan !!!
<Arch___> já testou pra ver se ela está funcionando?
<gabezao> pq esta usando o namei nT4BR ?
<nT4BR> gabezao, pra testar as permissoes do diretorio
<leysantos> sim ela esta funcionando
<gabezao> nT4BR, digita entaõ: groups www-data
<gabezao> vamos la
<gabezao> vou te ajudar
<nT4BR> gabezao, eu to usando o fedora 14
<nT4BR> o grupo do apache eh apache
<nT4BR> ;P
<gabezao> melhorou heim
<gabezao> no fedora é httpd, não?
<gabezao> o serviço..
<nT4BR> o binario sim, mas o usuario e grupo que ele ta usando eh apache
<gabezao> blz
<gabezao> groups apache então
<leysantos> amigos mi ajudem por favor tou precisando instalar o driver da minha web can genius
<leysantos> no ubuntu 10.10
<gabezao> bom
<gabezao> deixa quieto então nT4BR :)
<nT4BR> gabezao,  vlw a tentativa aew :D
<nT4BR> eh que o negocio ta feio aqui mesmo
<gabezao> mas então fale..
<gabezao> tenho um server apache com fedora
<nT4BR> afffffffffffffffff sempre qnd vou configurar essa porcaria da esses erros estupidos
<nT4BR> ¬¬
<gabezao> posso te ajudar ;)
<nT4BR> gabezao,  ele ta rodando com vhosts?
<gabezao> sim
<nT4BR> cara eu desabilitei a porcaria do selinux
<nT4BR> ja dei 0777 no negocio
<nT4BR> ja fiz um monte de coisa
<nT4BR> e o desgraçado continua com o 403
<gabezao> e no log aparece oq?
<nT4BR> eu vou voltar aqui a config q teoricamente seria a correta
<nT4BR> e rodar pra colar aqui uma linha do log
<gabezao> ok..
<_4_7_3_> onde posso ter uma melhor base na introdução a linguagem RUBY?
<nT4BR> gabezao, [Tue Apr 12 22:55:30 2011] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/nathan/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<nT4BR> ele ta procurando o esquema no lugar errado
<nT4BR> vou postar o meu virtual_hosts.conf
<gabezao> ok
<UdontKnow> _4_7_3_: ruby-lang.org
<UdontKnow> _4_7_3_: la tem link pra tudo
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> valeu! pena que estão todos quebrados~~
<nT4BR> gabezao, http://pastebin.com/j6YxkmBG
<gabezao> e o documentroot padrao do apache, ta onde nT4BR ?
<nT4BR> gabezao, ta no /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf
<UdontKnow> _4_7_3_: acabei de testar varios que nao estao quebrados
<nT4BR> ele aponta pra /var/www/html
<nT4BR> eu tentei criar um link simbolico la, mas não rolou
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> !! indo!! valeu
<gabezao> e não pedidno senha nT4BR ?
<UdontKnow> _4_7_3_: engracado...
<nT4BR> gabezao, nem cara
<nT4BR> gabezao,  drwxrwxrwx   7 nathan nathan    4096 Abr 12 21:41 ev
<nT4BR> permissões do diretorio
<gabezao> nT4BR, cat /etc/httpd/conf/httpd.conf | grep -i AuthConfig
<nT4BR> ta com 0777 a porcaria
<nT4BR> gabezao, não to usando o mod_auth
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> não é que eu esteja brincando, quando cliquei agora a tarde os links estavam todos quebrados.
<gabezao> estranho que ele ta reclamando por esse arquivo 0_o nT4BR
<gabezao> coisa do demo
<UdontKnow> _4_7_3_: bom, eu nunca vi quebrados. talvez fosse seu uplink?
<nT4BR> gabezao, ele não ta reclamando pelo lance de auth
<gabezao> como não?
<nT4BR> ele ta me dando um permission denied, pq por algum motivo ridiculo, ta com pau nas permissoes
<gabezao> olhe o log...
<gabezao> <nT4BR> gabezao, [Tue Apr 12 22:55:30 2011] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/nathan/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<nT4BR> ele ta retornando erro 13
<nT4BR> erro 13 eh problema de permissões nos diretorios
<nT4BR> ja tentei de tudo
<gabezao> então, mas o arquivo .htaccess
<gabezao> aponta como auteticaçao de users..
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> vou ver
<nT4BR> nem cara, o .htaccess eh pra passar diretivas de configuração pro diretorio, essas diretivas são coisas como rewrite, auth como voce disse, bloqueio de arquivos e por ai vai
<nT4BR> ele não eh especifico pra autenticação
<gabezao> e vc montou o <Directory ........
<gabezao> ?
<nT4BR> sim
<gabezao> como ele ta?
<nT4BR> ja te mostro
<nT4BR> vo fumar um cigarro antes que eu jogue o note na parede
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> cara muito obrigado mesmo! com a pausa que eu fiz percebí que o tutorial que eu estava lendo está com alguns erros o que fez com que eu quase desistisse de aprender esse linguagem.
<_4_7_3_> <UdontKnow> a ajuda não foi como eu achei mas acabou sendo BEM melhor.
<gabezao> eae nT4BR ?
<soares> Boa noite
<synaptic_six> Pskol, boa noite. pvt
<komentarze_listy> tem alguem ae ?
<komentarze_listy> estou tendo um ataque cardiaco, por favor
<synaptic_six> komentarze_listy, bom dia.
<synaptic_six> ?
<komentarze_listy> synaptic_six: :)
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<shallwe> Sweet
<_4_7_3_> boa noite
<skletenblack> Ficar sem tomar sól, cai o cabelo ?
<ffr76> Bom dia:>)
<subz__> bom dia.
<dtcrshr> dia
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<mvcirino> dia
<subz__> uma perguntinha
<subz__> como faço para identificar meu nick  primario?
<subz> consegui
<ffr76> subz,/msg NickServ identify <password>.
<ffr76> subz,/msg NickServ identify <Nick><password>
<subz> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<ffr76> !ok
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'ok' not found
<subz> ffr76: vlw
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<rogerio> aguém ja instalou o lubuntu em note?
<mvcirino> Instalei o equivalente dele (LMint) num Athlon XP 2000+.
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: voce gostou do Lmint
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: achei ele bacana ... apesar de ser tudo ubuntu
<Linux|Inside> o trisquel tambem é bom ... e leve
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: eu ja usei o lubuntu
<Linux|Inside> é bem leve ... roda o lxde
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: por que tem que ser o lubuntu especificamente... o note é ruin
<mvcirino> Linux|Inside, para um processador antigo como o Athlon XP, ele superou minhas expectativas
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: bacana ... to querendo instalar ele aquiu na empresa
<Linux|Inside> mvcirino: to usando o Lmint com xfce4
<Linux|Inside> é muito bom
<rogerio> sim é meio antigo não sei se o ubuntu ficara bom
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: instala com openbox
<Linux|Inside> soh que é complicado de configurar
<Linux|Inside> ou usa o openbox para gerenciar o gnome
<rogerio> esse é o problema eu achei o lxde mais facil de configurar do que o openbox, não que eu fui muito longe no lxde!
<Linux|Inside> rogerio:  sim sim... pode ter certeza o lxde é bem mais facil do que o open
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: eu demorei um pouco para configurar o openbox
<Linux|Inside> to querendo fazer um tuto para mostrar como fazer
<Linux|Inside> mas nao tenho tempo de fazer isso
<rogerio> eu vou testar ele com open e com lxde!
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: o openbox da trabalho configurar de começo voce fica perdido
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: ja usou ele
<sandrossv> usa fluxbox
<sandrossv> ou i3
<Linux|Inside> rogerio: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PV0YaHA3OwY&feature=related
<Linux|Inside> sandrossv: mas na verdade para ele configurar tanto o openbox ou fluxbox ... o trabalho vai ser o msm no ubuntu
<Linux|Inside> ele tem que instalar os pacotes
<sandrossv> nem é tão trabalhoso
<marvel> bom dia
<marvel> eu to iplementando ocomon aqui servido de teste
<marvel> mas configurei tudo diretinho mas  quando vou acessar ele pde pra fazer um download xhttpd.pho
<marvel> pode me ajudar resolver pois to procurando aki no google nao acho
<mvcirino> Putz.. Não sei o que isto que você está implementando ... Essa eu passo
<gabezao> marvel,
<gabezao> vc instalou o modo php?
<gabezao> *modulo
<marvel> sim instalei  php 5
<marvel> qual modulo php vc se refere
<gabezao> libapache2-mod-php5
<gabezao> apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 libapache2-mod-php5filter php5 -y && invoke-rc.d apache2 restart
<gabezao> fecha o navegador e tenta novamente
<marvel> gabezao vou fazer isso agora
<marvel> perai
<luis_> ALGUÉM DE CURITIBA, pr?
<luis_> Bom dia, minha primeira vez no canal. Alguém de Curitiba, pr?
<Linux|Inside> luis_: para q voce quer alguem de curitiba
<Linux|Inside> aqui é para suporte e duvidas ... nao bate papo UOL
<marvel> gabezao
<marvel> agora ele pede pra fazer download phtml
<marvel> gabezao
<kassioms> Olá, estou com um problema em um em alguns PC's que instalei Ubuntu 10.10 no meu cyber. Ontem a noite não consegui resolver e gostaria de saber aqui. Um deles é que a máquina inicia com a resolução muito alta, mal dá pra ver o gerenciador (maincontrol), após o usuário acessar a imagem volta ao normal (1024x768). Entrei como root, tornei 1024x768 como padrão, procurei o xorg.conf, mas nada deu resultado. Pensei em format
<kassioms> ar, mas lembra que não era XP e devia ter uma solução, antes de formatar decidi vir aqui. Alguém tem idéia de como fazer para resolver este problema?
<kassioms> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<Geowany[work]> oi kassioms
<Geowany[work]> vc tentou alterar a resolução no xorg?
<Geowany[work]> kassioms: tenho um espaço de pesquisa aqui, rodando o main control também, mas estou usando ubuntu 10.04
<kassioms> Olá Geowany, não encontrei este arquivo, vasculhei toda a pasta X11 e não encontrei.
<kassioms> Estou pensando em instalar o 10.04, será que ficaria mais instável?
<kassioms> de 8 computadores, somente 2 estão funcionando perfeitamente.
<Geowany[work]> kassioms: cara
<Geowany[work]> eu faço assim
<Geowany[work]> derrubo o gdm
<Geowany[work]> ah...ele saiu
<kassioms> Geowany, tive que sair pois minha net caiu, vc tem alguma solução?
<Geowany> kassioms: cara
<Geowany> eu ia te falar
<Geowany> kassioms: mata o gdm com um /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Geowany> ai faz isso
<Geowany> # X -configure
<Geowany> ele vai gerar um arquivo na tua /root/
<Geowany> acho que é xorg.conf.new
<Geowany> ai tu move ele pra /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kassioms> aí é so configurar. Blz, vou fazer a noite e depois te digo se deu certo
<kassioms> me diz uma coisa. Vc acha que o 10.04 ficaria mais estável com o maincontrol?
<Geowany> kassioms: depois vc altera a resolução la
<Geowany> http://www.hardware.com.br/livros/ferramentas-linux/configurando-video-etcx11xorg.conf.html
<Geowany> kassioms: cara...eu vou até procurar uma solução alternativa ao main control
<kassioms> não gostou dele?
<kassioms> Vou ter que entrar no win7 p pegar um histórico do Skype, daqui a pouco eu volto.
<gabezao> Geowany, Giverny
<gabezao> são da mesma familia
<gabezao> AEOHHAEO
<Geowany> gabezao: kkk
<Pretto> ae cropalato, matando a saudade?
<soares> !past
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'past' not found
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<MarconM> !oi
<ubottu-br> Oi!
<MarconM> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<MarconM> lol
<gabezao> !sex_on_the_table
<ubottu-br> gabezao: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<_4_7_3_> boa tarde.
<tsnovo> conflito entre drivers de audio
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como resolver?
<tsnovo> conflito
<tsnovo> placas de som
<tsnovo> alguem sabe como coloca o nokia pc suite no ubuntu ou programa similar?
<Ursinha> pessoal zoando o bot
<Ursinha> não é engraçado
<gabezao> !nao_e_engraçado
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'nao_e_engra\xe7ado' not found
<Illuminarch> Ursinha: o que eu te falei srsrsr
<edvaldoscruz> Boa noite
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como isntalar a Impressora sharp modelo AL-1645CD no ubuntu ?
<Marquinhos> Oii
<furion> salve galera
<furion> preciso de ajuda
<synaptic_six> furion, boa noite.
<synaptic_six> furion, joga a quetão ai..
<edvaldoscruz> O Ubuntu deveria ter um drive para quando nao encontrar a impressora, instalar um drive genérico para que funcione em quanquer tipo de impressora.
<furion> quero ripa um cd em mp3 usando o rytibox
<furion> mas recebo um erro que nao posso criar o diretorio na biblioteca
<synaptic_six> ?
<synaptic_six> eita...?!
<synaptic_six> furion,  muda o lugar pra onde ele vai mandar o arquivo convertido então!
<furion> nao to conseguindo
<furion> ai mora outro problema
<synaptic_six> em mando pra o diretorio de musicas e nunca deu problema algum aqui! :)
<synaptic_six> *eu mando quiz dizer...
<synaptic_six> a sim, nunca converti pra mp3 não, eu suo ele padão memo, deixo as faixas ripadas em OGG mesmo!
<synaptic_six> *uso...
<synaptic_six> mando tudo pra cá sem os parenteses... (file:///home/human/Music)
<synaptic_six> Daekdroom, !ping
<rogerio> boa noite gente!
<synaptic_six> Boa noite.
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<rogerio> alguém pode me dizer qual a licença do ubuntu? GPL? LGPL? ou outra?
<synaptic_six> não sei..
<Daekdroom> rogerio, depende da parte do sistema.
<synaptic_six> Daekdroom, ???
<rogerio> affs, é mesmo
<synaptic_six> Daekdroom, algum problema...?!
<rogerio> mas pra aceitar outros tipos de licença, a GPL, por exemplo, permite?
<Daekdroom> synaptic_six, não
<synaptic_six> Daekdroom, pvt lá então man. :)
<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como isntalar a Impressora sharp modelo AL-1645CD no ubuntu ?
<synaptic_six> Andre_Gondim, "<edvaldoscruz> Alguém sabe me dizer, como isntalar a Impressora sharp modelo AL-1645CD no ubuntu ?" Boa noite, e ai, como é que faz...?!
<Romil> nao é uma impressora muito comum
<Andre_Gondim> synaptic_six, não sei, nunca instalei, só instalei epson que foi só conectar e hp que precisava do hplip, shartp nunca instalei
<edvaldoscruz> é uma máquina de xerox e impressora
<edvaldoscruz> só que o buntu procurou os drive e não encontrou
<edvaldoscruz> ai não tem opção de instalar
<Romil> verificou no site do fabricante se ha driver?
<edvaldoscruz> tem para xp
<edvaldoscruz> para ubuntu não
<edvaldoscruz> ela funcionava um reloginho no xp
<edvaldoscruz> mas quando coloquei o ubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> sem chance
<edvaldoscruz> até a lexmarkzz22 o Ubuntu encontrou
<edvaldoscruz> só ela que não
<Romil> nao creio que haja driver pra ela no linux
<edvaldoscruz> nem drive genérico para qualquer tipo de impressora
<edvaldoscruz> ?
<Romil> é impressora usb?
<edvaldoscruz> sim
<Romil> acho que nao vai funcionar
<edvaldoscruz> encontrei um drive genérico pelo Ubuntu e instalou, só que ao imprimir a página de teste
<edvaldoscruz> surgiu esse erro
<edvaldoscruz> erro no servidor cups
<edvaldoscruz> Houve um erro durante a operação do CUPS: "client-error-document-format-not-supported".
<edvaldoscruz> ela tem opção nos dois cabos
<edvaldoscruz> usb e paralello[
<edvaldoscruz> aqui tá na usb
<carlos_eduardo> olá a todos
<carlos_eduardo> meu cfdisk esta retornando o seguinte:  partiçao termina no cilindro par
<carlos_eduardo> erro fatal
<furion> <synaptic_six>Oi
<synaptic_six> furion, ?
<furion> <synaptic_six> consegui
<carlos_eduardo> synaptic_six, vc pode me ajudar?
<synaptic_six> carlos_eduardo, desculpe, não...
<synaptic_six> não sei o que significa isso, sorry carlos_eduardo :S
<synaptic_six> furion, beleza, altereou o endereçamento pra onde vai o arquivo depois de convertido em outro formato...?!
<furion> <synaptic_six>o problema era que tinha que coloca o nome do album e do artitas
<synaptic_six> *auterou...
<synaptic_six> :P
<synaptic_six> po ai não mano...
 * synaptic_six XD
<synaptic_six> moleinha no final das contas em...?!
<synaptic_six> ótimo então.
<synaptic_six> furion, viu os links que lhe mandei dos sites ontem...?!
<synaptic_six> *molezinha...
<furion> alguns nao
<furion> <synaptic_six> sabe como posso grava de mp3 em cd de audio normal
<synaptic_six> furion,  pega o arquivo que vc quer gravar e grava pelo Brasero!
<synaptic_six> furion, o guia que lhe dei ensina tudo isso ai...
<synaptic_six> ;)
<furion> <synaptic_six> vou ler  a noite hoje
<synaptic_six> furion, o Rhythmbox faz ripagens e gravação de cd de audio também... Leia o manual com calma, ele é de leitura descomplicada e rápida, lá tem esses passos ai todos! :)
<furion> <synaptic_six>hoje o dia foi corrido, tive que ajudar um amigo com uma nova lan dele
<synaptic_six> beleza mano, tranquilidade!
<synaptic_six> :)
<furion> <synaptic_six>pelo menos duas funções basicas eu ja aprendir
<synaptic_six> :)
<furion> <synaptic_six>tu passa o dia no canal
<Pacman> synaptic -S
<Pacman> synaptic -boa noite
<synaptic_six> furion, não, não...
<synaptic_six> :)
<furion> <synaptic_six>so curiosidade
<synaptic_six> :)
<synaptic_six> beleza mano!
<Pacman> synaptic_six - :-S
<furion> <synaptic_six>ei ja leu a ultima ediçao da revista espirito livre
<Pacman> synaptic_six, -ok
<synaptic_six> furion, #24?
<furion> <synaptic_six>isso
<furion> <synaptic_six>ta otima
<synaptic_six> furion, cofesso que não...
<synaptic_six> mas vou ler!
<synaptic_six> :)
<furion> <synaptic_six>sobre programaçao
<furion> <synaptic_six>vou da uma volta
<furion> depois estare de volta aqui
<furion> <synaptic_six>falou
 * ZNC Recomenda a um dos participantes http://oculos.blog.br
 * ZNC Grita com synaptic_six: BOA NOITEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<synaptic_six> ZNC, boa noite então soo!
<synaptic_six> :D
<synaptic_six> ^^
<ZNC> eita palavra complicada de dizer hein :/
 * ZNC seria frase ZNC 
<synaptic_six> ZNC, nóis humanos somos complicados, sorry... :p
<ZNC> synaptic_six, nem somos, apenas temos problemas em organizar nossa mente :(custou mas aprendi):
 * synaptic_six se o problema fosse só de roganizão mental seria ótimo e facil de resolver, mas vai muito alem disso...
<synaptic_six> mas chega disso, muito offtopic já...
<martins> synaptic_six, boa noite cara..
<martins> synaptic_six, estou tendo uns problemas aki sobre permissoes de arquivos
<synaptic_six> mateus, e ai mano!
<synaptic_six> martins, ???
<synaptic_six> no sistema ubuntu...?!
<martins> synaptic_six, sim
<synaptic_six> qual...?!
<martins> synaptic_six, 10.10
<synaptic_six> qual o problem!
<ZNC> synaptic_six akkaka
<synaptic_six> ^^
<martins> synaptic_six, tipo uso o joomla ele fik no diretorio   # /var/www/joomla
<synaptic_six> acontece ZNC... :P
<ZNC> chmod
<martins> eu utilizo o comando #chmod -R rwx?
<ZNC> martins, chmod 777 /var/www
<synaptic_six> ZNC, beleza, ajuda o mano ai por gentileza que eu vou sair, até e boa noite!
<martins> ZNC:
<ZNC> martins quando dava o mesmo erro comigo apenas eu colocava 777 na www
<martins> ZNC, entao mas 777 vai alterar pra todos os usuarios nao?
<ZNC> Qua Abr 13 18:37:27 AMT 2011
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> martins, nao so para o root
<ZNC> ou como vc colocou as permisao
<ZNC> precicso ir
<ZNC> cursinho jaja as 19
<ZNC> fui
<martins> vai la
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-14
<licensed> alguem pode me indicar um modelo de receptor de tv digital que funcione no linux pra eu comprar?
<virtu> ei pessoal.. preciso de uma ajuda... meu note pifo eu acho =(
<Guest61244> Boa noite
<Guest61244> \Link Francisco__
<virtu> ei pessoal.. preciso de uma ajuda... meu note pifo eu acho =(
<rogerio> descreva pifou..
<rogerio> o q vc fez antes disso? qual o estado do note? o q roda, se roda? até onde vai o carregamento do Ubuntu?
<virtu> rogerio: opa
<virtu> rogerio: eu tava usando ele normalmente... e do nada desligou... tava ouvindo musica e parou tudo...
<virtu> rogerio: dai... nao ligou mais.. quando ligava acendia apenas algumas luzes indicativas (on e hd) e depois apagava a luz do HD e nao fazia nada
<virtu> hoje limpei os contatos da memoria e do HD e mesmo assim nada de ligar
<peregrinator_six> Geowany, boa noite. fica de boa ai hoje em menino...
<Geowany> fala peregrinator_six
<Geowany> acabei de chegar
<Geowany> pedalada
<_4_7_3_> oi conhecidos^^
<Geowany> _DS2_Minina_: o.O
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, viva...?! :P
<_DS2_Minina_> [Geowany]: o.O
<_DS2_Minina_> synaptic_six ... o verde! rs
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, usando o buntu ainda...?!
<_DS2_Minina_> synaptic_six Hummmm não :x depois que voltei da CP ele deu o mesmo problema... não abre mais, um amigo meu vai vir aqui esta semana ainda (pelo menos prometeu) rs
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, um...
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, vai mrigrar pra o novoubuntu 11...?!
<synaptic_six> *migrar..
<_DS2_Minina_> [synaptic_six]: então... creio que sim né
<_DS2_Minina_> sempre que tinha atualização... eu att o meu rs
<_DS2_Minina_> [Pskol]: eu não... alguém att para mim kkkk
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, espera logo pelo 11 e mete um formatar ai no HD... :P
<_DS2_Minina_> sim
<_DS2_Minina_> eu vou fazer isto sim
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, então é isso! ^^
<_DS2_Minina_> phoda é que eu baixei MUITA coisa na Campus party re tá tudo aqui ainda.. :x rs
<synaptic_six> _DS2_Minina_, ¬¬
<_DS2_Minina_> synaptic_six sim... eu vou fazer um back up relaxa rs
<Geowany> _DS2_Minina_: é por isso que eu deixo a minha /home separada
<_DS2_Minina_> Geowany pois é...
<synaptic_six> Geowany, :P
<Geowany> slackware aqui tá full power!
<Geowany> \m/_
<synaptic_six> Geowany, começou já...?! ¬¬
<synaptic_six> fedora, slackware...
<synaptic_six> Geowany,  aqui é a casa do titio buntu como vc mesmo gosta de lembrar aos desatentos que gostam de usar outras distros tipo arch... ;)
 * synaptic_six aprendi com vc...! :P
<Skull> algum problema a quem curte slack e frequenta este canal synaptic_six ?
<Skull> :D
<synaptic_six> Skull, 1º boa noite.
<Skull> boa noite
<Skull> apenas enchendo o saco
<Skull> hahaha!
<synaptic_six> Skull, não sabe do contexto do porque mandei essa letra pra ele mano, por isso tá fazendo mau juizo do que eu falei... ;)
<tetrix> caraca
<Geowany> synaptic_six: bem lembrando!
<Geowany> qualquer coisa dá um /query aí
<synaptic_six> Linux|Inside, boa noite seu
<synaptic_six> MarcoM
<synaptic_six> :P
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: blz
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: to com problema no ubuntu cara
<Linux|Inside> o mouse nao meche
<Linux|Inside> tipo ele acende a luz e talz
<Linux|Inside> mas nao funfa ....
<Linux|Inside> o usb .. funciona normal, pendriver teclado
<Linux|Inside> o mouse é novo ... e o outro ta com o msm problema
<synaptic_six> Linux|Inside, tem certeza que não é do mouse isso...?!
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: olha o mouse é novo
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: o outro mouse tambem ta assim
<synaptic_six> já testou em outro pc, live cd...
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: vou levar ele para loja amanha
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: vou fazer isso amanha
<synaptic_six> Linux|Inside, pode ser a entrada p2 na sua placa...
<Linux|Inside> entra p2
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: mas o restou funfa tudo, por exemplo .. estou passando
<Linux|Inside> 4 filme do pendriver para o note
<Linux|Inside> na msm entrada usb do mouse
<Linux|Inside> d
<synaptic_six> e dai rapa...?! Se a entrada aonde vc pluga mouse ficou ruim, ficou ruim uai soo...
<synaptic_six> ah tá...
<synaptic_six> entrada usb..
<synaptic_six> agora tendi,por que vc não compra mouse serial...?!
<synaptic_six> Linux|Inside, ?
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: por que é notebook
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: nao tem serial
<Linux|Inside> xD
<synaptic_six> um, suspeitei desde o começo... :P
<Linux|Inside> capitei vossa menssagen xD
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: pode ser o ubuntu tambem neh
<synaptic_six> não...
<synaptic_six> :P
<synaptic_six> mas..
<synaptic_six> testa ai live cd...
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: blz
<Linux|Inside> synaptic_six: vou levar ele amanha para a empresa
<Linux|Inside> e testar .. se ele funfar
<Linux|Inside> eu venho aqui e tiro ubuntu e coloca arch
<Linux|Inside> xD
<synaptic_six> então é isso!
<synaptic_six> pombas então não vem aqui, vai pra #archlinux-br
<synaptic_six> :P
<InvaderZim> alguem com experiencia em webcam elgin?
<ZNC> :-)
<InvaderZim> driver gspca?
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?client=opera&rls=pt-BR&q=webcam+elgin+ubuntu&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<ZNC> nao tente re-inventar a roda se ela ja esta feita
<synaptic_six> barna, salve, salve rapaz, e ai!?
<barna> Salve!
<synaptic_six> :D
<barna> synaptic_six, offtopic?
<rsvc_> hey synaptic_six alemão
<synaptic_six> rsvc_, alemão é vc contrabandista de distro open source... :p
 * synaptic_six XD
<rsvc_> alguem joga #frozenbubble
<synaptic_six> muito legalzinho ele, de puzzle né...?!
<rsvc_> eh
<_4_7_3_> <rsvc_> estou jogando agora^^
<synaptic_six> _4_7_3_, já foi!
<synaptic_six> _4_7_3_, ele tem battle net...?!
<_4_7_3_> <synaptic_six> tem
<synaptic_six> um..
<synaptic_six> um dia instalo ele! :)
<_4_7_3_> hehehe
<synaptic_six> quantos podem participar...?!
<synaptic_six> um-a-um...?!
<_4_7_3_> nunca joquei online
<synaptic_six> deve ser tipo "tetrix"
<synaptic_six> Good morning all memberships of ubuntu channel! :)
<leysantos_> ei pessoal quando vai estar disponivel a nova dristro 11.04
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?client=opera&rls=pt-BR&q=ei+pessoal+quando+vai+estar+disponivel+a+nova+dristro+11.04&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?client=opera&rls=pt-BR&q=ei+pessoal+quando+vai+estar+disponivel+a+nova+dristro+11.04&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest
<ZNC> ara o Ubuntu 11.04, deveremos ter a primeira versão alpha em 04/11/2010, seguindo com mais quatro versões alpha, até uma versão beta em 31/03/2011, uma release candidate em 21/04/11, e finalmente a versão final em 28/04/11.
<_4_7_3_> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Paulo> tem alguem ai?
<Paulo> precisava de ajuda alguem pode me ajudar?
<Paulo> ninguem ai ? todo mundo dormindo?
<Paulo> ?
<Paulo> alguem ai ?
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<_4_7_3_> Faça a sua pergunta, se existir alguém aqui que possa lhe ajudar e esteja disposto a ajuda poderá vir.
<Paulo> ok
<Paulo> obrigado
<Paulo> eh o seguinte
<Paulo> estava usando normalmente o ubuntu instalado no meu pc
<Paulo> hoje quando eu fui ligar a maquina na inicialização eu apertei a letra "R"
<Paulo> e ele entrou em uma tela para digitar alguns comandos ou sei la!?
<Paulo> nao digitei nada apenas reiniciei, mais ele continua entrando na mesma tela
<Paulo> tem alguma coisa q eu poça fazer pra corrigir a inicialização dele
<Paulo> pois ele tava entrando normalmente
<Paulo> depois q fiz isso q ficou nessa tela, ai nao consigo mais entrar no SO instalado no meu pc
<Paulo> agora por exemplo eu to usando a inicialização pelo cd
<Paulo> se alguem puder ajudar agradeço
<Paulo> doli uma, doli duas... roqueee
<Paulo> ??
<Paulo> ‬oi
<_4_7_3_> é só ter paciência ou postar sua dúvida em outro horário, na maioria dos casos existe alguém que possa te ajudar.
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<Paulo> eh q no momento esta bem tarde entao terei q entrar em outro horario mesmo
<Paulo> vou ter q ir dormir
<Paulo> mesmo assim obrigado a todos pela paciencia comigo ^
<Paulo> ^^
<Paulo> e boa noite
<Laotse> oi
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém pode me dizer onde posso achar uma WEBCAM que funcione no ubuntu ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> 10.04
<edenc> qualquer uma
<edvaldoscruz> bom dia
<edvaldoscruz> alguḿe poderia me dizer o que significa isso:
<edvaldoscruz> Você é um membro indireto desta equipe
<fenix> Ursinha,
<Ursinha> pois não
<fenix> eu sou iniciante no ubuntu e preciso de ajuda
<fenix> como posso obter informações sobre instalação de aplicativos?
<fenix> aqui nesse canal ou tem que ser pelo forum?
<fenix> por favor me informe
<ffr76> Bom dia com chuva :>(
<mvcirino> Bom dia na cidade chata (mas com sol)
<ffr76> POA RS ABAIXO DE CHUVA!!!
<mvcirino> POAL (MG) com sol :P
<ZNC> alguem ja instalou a placa geovision 650/750/800 v3.01 no ubuntu?
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe dizer por que a tcl de trivia que coloquei em um eggdro nao reconhece os acentos das palavras na hora da resposta?
<ZNC> SuBmUnDo: codificação
<SuBmUnDo> ZNC, e como saber qual a codificação?
<faar_86> Opa, detonei meu source.list do ubuntu 10.10 server, algum sabe onde consigo outro?
<mvcirino> faar_86, o meu é este http://pastebin.com/sNqE3KfC
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<mvcirino> tarde
<sandrossv> Alguem sabe se tem como ver a quanto tempo a distro esta instalada ?
<sandrossv> oO
<mvcirino> sandrossv,  ls -lh /etc/shadow é uma alternativa
<sandrossv> 12 de abril... só se do ano passado
<mvcirino> a não ser que vc tenha alterado o shadow anteontem
<mvcirino> pode listar a data que foi criado seu /home
<mvcirino> Falei sem pensar... não dá certo não :P
<sandrossv> 14 de abril
<sandrossv> hehe
<Barna> como q eu faço um update-grub por live-cd? fiz bobagem no meu grub e não to conseguindo dar o update!
<rafepo> http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Restaurar-Grub
<Barna> rafepo, ja fiz isso! to usando o 10.04 q usa o grub2!
<Barna> tentei sudo chroot /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16/
<Barna>  update-grub
<Barna> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<Barna> q faço?
<sandrossv> sai do chroot
<sandrossv> Barna: usa uma partição separada pro boot ?
<Barna> não!
<Barna> ta tudo no /!
<sandrossv> ta, o root ta montado aonde ?
<sandrossv>  /mnt ?
<Barna>  /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16
<sandrossv> o.o
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> mount -t proc none /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16/proc
<sandrossv> mount --rbind /dev /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16/dev
<Barna> com sudo?
<sandrossv> pode ser
<Barna> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount -t proc none /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16/proc
<Barna> mount: operação exclusiva de root
<sandrossv> com sudo entçao
<sandrossv> então*
<Barna> ok
<sandrossv> tu não ta no livecd ?
<Barna> sim, em live-cd"
<Barna> !
<sandrossv> ok
<Barna> ok feito! agora update-grub?
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv> sudo chroot /media/9a14eeae-3fda-4cca-ad05-fcf3263edb16 /bin/bash
<Barna> feito! root@ubuntu:/#
<Barna> update?
<sandrossv> sim
<sandrossv> Só não sei se vai dar certo
<sandrossv> :P
<Barna> hehehehehe
<Barna> sandrossv, valeu! vou dar boot! vamos ver!
<Barna> ja volto!
<sandrossv> ok
<sandrossv> !ubuntu
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema completo baseado em Linux, disponível gratuitamente com suporte da comunidade e profissional. É desenvolvido por uma vasta comunidade e convidamos você a participar também! - Veja também http://www.ubuntu-br.org ou http://www.ubuntu.com (em Inglês)
<sandrossv> hmm
<ubuntu_> error: no such patition
<ubuntu_> vo tenta uma coisa aki!
<sandrossv> ubuntu_ = Barna ?
<ubuntu_> sandrossv, sim!
<sandrossv> ok
<ubuntu_> como sabias?
<sandrossv> erro no grub
<sandrossv> imaginei
<sandrossv> não cumprimentou tbm
<sandrossv> xD
<ubuntu_> hehehehehe
<ubuntu_> tecnicamente comprimentar é flood!
<ubuntu_> mau ae!
<ubuntu_> e ai blz?
<ubuntu_> agora ta dando esse erro!
<ubuntu_> sudo chroot /media/0c44043c-a11c-4057-a229-f89391c382dc/
<ubuntu_> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<sandrossv> sudo chroot /media/0c44043c-a11c-4057-a229-f89391c382dc /bin/bash
<sandrossv> ubuntu_: mountou o dev e o proc ?
<ubuntu_> sim sim, fiz besteira!
<sandrossv> montou*
<ubuntu_> montei errado!
<sandrossv> hehe
<ubuntu_> como q desmonto p/ re-montar?
<sandrossv> umount
<ubuntu_> umount: /media/0c44043c-a11c-4057-a229-f89391c382dc: device is busy.
<ubuntu_>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<ubuntu_>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<sandrossv> umount /dev/sd[x][y]
<sandrossv> tu deve ta dentro dele
<sandrossv> da um cd /
<sandrossv> e tenta de novo
<ubuntu_> umount: cannot umount /dev/sdb5 -- /dev is mounted over it on the same point.
<ubuntu_> vo dar boot d novo!
<barna> e ai blz?
<barna> ta dando erro ainda!
<barna> no such partition
<barna> grub rescue>ls
<barna> (hd0) (hd0,1) (hd1) (hd1,1) (hd1,5)
<barna> o grub ta no (hd1,5)!
<barna> grub rescue> set
<barna> setprefix=(hd0,5)/boot/grub
<barna> root=(hd0,5)
<barna> como q eu mudo isso????
<barna> meu grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/594145/
<barna> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<barna> alguem ajuda eu por favor! ja li um monte no google mas num sei editar os arquivos pra mudar o grub.cfg
<barna> ok, alguem sabe como desintalar o grub2 por live cd e instalar o grub legacy?
<barna> o menu.lst eu sei editar!
<urogerio> alguém sabe se o ubuntu 11.04 vai usar o gnome3?
<faar_86> alguem tem um source list original da versao ubuntu 10.10?
<mvcirino> <mvcirino> faar_86, o meu é este http://pastebin.com/sNqE3KfC
<faar_86> vlw, vou tentar aqui, o q peguei ta dando em alguns links
<faar_86> erro*
<faar_86> mvcirino: vc sabe pq quando mando o upt-get update da em alguns links : retornou um código de erro (2)?
<mvcirino> erro 2 pode ser por servidor fora ou inacessível
<log_null> Oi pessoal, boa tarde. Alguem ja conseguiu por um Xen guest Ubuntu 10.04 LTS paravirtualizado?
<log_null> E que nao encontro o linux-image do xen
<faar_86> alguem sabe como resolver quando da esses problemas?
<faar_86> W: Falhou ao buscar http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Sub-processo /bin/bzip2 retornou um código de erro (2)
<mvcirino> faar_86, tenho impressão que o destino não está acessível.
<faar_86> mas e ai? muda ou espera q deve voltar?
<mvcirino> Testei aqui, e está no ar...
<mvcirino> coloca o endereço no seu browser pra testar
<faar_86> dei um ping e respondeu
<faar_86> se bem que o q ta dando bronca é br.archive*
<Pretto> faar_86: eu nuca uso os mirrors br.*
<faar_86> pode remover tudo q tem br antes?
<faar_86> deixar só archive.*
<mvcirino> acredito que sim.
<faar_86> vou tentar
<mvcirino> bkp do sources.list antes de alterar
<Pretto> faar_86: vc pode fazer isso no software sources, ou no synaptic, é só mudar o mirror lá
<faar_86> hehe
<faar_86> mandei bala sem bkp, mas to com aquele teu source no browser
<faar_86> deu mesma coisa
<faar_86> quero instalar o mysql só q nao aparece
<faar_86> acho q é pq nao ta sincronizando legal esse upt-get update
<mvcirino> e se rodar um apt-get clean para limpar o /var/cache ?
<Pretto> faar_86: vc fez o update?
<faar_86> eu queria instalar o mysql, ai deu branca
<faar_86> ai achei q tinha que tirar o comentario de algum link no source.list
<faar_86> ai comecei a mecher sem fazer bkp e terminei fazendo uma zona
<faar_86> o apt-get clean nao retornou nada
<Pretto> faar_86: remove o sources.list
<Pretto> vai pro synaptic
<faar_86> versao server
<Pretto> faar_86: no linux quando um comando não retorna nada é pq tudo ocorreu como deveria
<faar_86> to quase instalando novamente q deve ir + rápido
<Pretto> faar_86: qual a versão que vc está usando?
<faar_86> 10.10
<Pretto> ok, vou te dar um sources.list do 10.10 no pastebin
<faar_86> ok
<Pretto> faar_86: ai vc cola no seu sources.list e vai fazer um apt-get update
<faar_86> blz
<Pretto> faar_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/594176/
<faar_86> pera  q vou ter q me cadastrar
<faar_86> ah, precisa nao
<faar_86> =D
<faar_86> mesma bronca
<mvcirino> tem proxy ai faar_86  ?
<faar_86> transparente
<faar_86> outras máquinas vao numa boa
<faar_86> versao mais antiga
<mvcirino> Eu li um negócio .... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/apt-get-update-sources-bz2-hash-sum-mismatch-aptitude-update-no-errors-697924/
<mvcirino> procura por FIXED: Solution: neste tópico
<mvcirino> o cara deu um export nas variáveis do proxy para localhost e depois liberou com unset
<mvcirino> mais fácil vc ler o procedimento ;)
<faar_86> vou liberar o ip dessa máquina no proxy, pra ver o q vai dar
<mvcirino> dá um flush no cache do dns de uma vez :P
<silvano> ja saiu a nova versão do ubunutu?
<mvcirino> não, silvano
<silvano> vlw
<Margraf> pqatsi: :p
<silvano> tem como extrair akeles temas do ubuntu?
<mvcirino> Não entendi a pergunta
<silvano> eu keria pegas akelas imagens que ficam no fundo de tela
<mvcirino> papel de parede ? Tem sim
<silvano> isso
<silvano> ja fucei e não axei
<mvcirino> /usr/share/backgrounds
<mvcirino> Quando você clica com botão direito no desktop e escolhe Alterar Plano de Fundo, aparecem as imagem. Pare com o mouse sobre uma delas uns segundos que ele mostra o caminho ;)
<silvano> vlw mais uma vez
<soares> boa tarde
<tania> boa tarde soares
<tania> :0
<tania> :)
<silvano> baixei um arkivo para mudar tela login, mais como faço para instalar
<soares> =) enfim uma alma
<neow0w> algum programador on?
<thiago> Boa noite.
<neow0w> algum programador on?
<tania> soares, vc já deu uma olhada aqui? http://ubuntunopc.blogspot.com/2010/12/alterando-o-tema-do-gdm-tela-de-login.html
<thiago_> Pessoal alguém que entenda sobre hardware poderia me ajudar?
<tania> psiu, soltem as perguntas, quer souber irá responder ;)
<thd_sfam> Não seria muito relacionada ao ubuntu...
<thd_sfam> Gostaria de saber quando se torna necessário a troca da fonte da máquina ....irei fazer upgrade .
<thd_sfam> Alguém poderia me orientar? reservado...^^
<Spiga> thd_sfam: apenas se vc for comprar uma placa mae ou placa de video ou outro componente que venha especificado
<Spiga> necessidade de uma fonte mais potente
<Spiga> igual eu tenho uma Nvidia 9400 gt estou migrando para uma GTS 250 Geforce
<Spiga> ela requer no minimo uma fonte de 600watts.
<Spiga> vou ter que comprar uma fonte para suprir este fato.
<edenc> thd_sfam: você precisa somar a potência de todos os dispositivos da máquina
<thd_sfam> Como ?
<edenc> e colocar uma fonte que dê conta
<edenc> olha as especificações de cada dispositivo
<Spiga> edenc: a soma e a maneira mais correta. mas eu penso. o seguinte a coisa mais facil e sempre e viavel. e verificar o dispositivo que exige mais energia vc suprindo ele os outro vao rodar na boa.
<rogerio> boa noite!
<rogerio> alguém pode me ajudar com um artigo q tô fazendo?
<cropalato> ?
<sexpistol> rogerio, sobre o que é o artigo?
<rogerio> preciso saber o seguinte: Quando é feita uma alteração no ubuntu (kernel, módulos) há uma grande change de acontecerem bugs?
<rogerio> qualidade de software
<rogerio> tô fazendo uma análise bem superficial.. pq não dá pra avaliar profundamente
<cropalato> rogerio, risco sempre tem, mas como um path não é aplicado de forma direta e existem responsaveis diferentes por cada parte do kernel, isso não é comum.
<rogerio> hum...
<rogerio> obrigado.
<edenc> thd_sfam: todos os dipositivos mostram ou a voltagem/amperagem ou os watts já convertidos
<edenc> estou com um hd aqui que é de 5V/0.6A
<edenc> pra converter em watts é só multiplicar
<edenc> 5 * 0.6 = 3 Watts
<thd_sfam> edenc Ok.
<edenc> ou seja, pra ter 100 hds desse eu preciso de uma fonte de no mínimo 300 Watts
<edenc> mas, os hds não funcionam na potência máxima o tempo todo, então provalemente daria pra passar com menos
<edenc> daí depende de cada máquina, de como você usa, etc.
<edenc> claro que se puder ter potência sobrando, é melhor
<naufragoweb> alguém já conseguiu copiar mini-DVD das filmadoras Sony no ubuntu?
<rogerio> vcs sabem quais são os padrões de portabilidade q o ubuntu segue? quer dizer qual orgão define esses padrões?
<edenc> padrões de portabilidade?
<naufragoweb> rogerio: padrões LSB (Linux Standart Base)
<thd_sfam> Terei que averiguar hd, placa mãe, memória Ram, driver de DVD, placa de video?
<rogerio> a vlw. era isso mesmo LSB!
<edenc> thd_sfam: qualquer coisa que você ligue na fonte
<edenc> acho que a placa mãe já garante potência pros dispositivos que você liga nela
<edenc> placa-mãe, cooler, hds, drives de dvd
<sexpistol> hds, drives não sao alimentados pela placa-mãe
<edenc> "pros dispositivos que você liga nela"
<rogerio> por quê o Ubuntu 10.10 não aparece na lista dos certificados pela LSB? Só vi o 8.04 e o 9.04?
<neow0w> algum programador on?
<edenc> um programador indo pra off agora
<neow0w> sorry
<edenc> então seja breve :)
<neow0w> quero fazer um algoritmo que leia expresao numerica em portugues estruturado
<neow0w> depois que o usuario entra com a expressao n sei como por pra calular
<neow0w> calcular
<naufragoweb> rogerio: não sei lhe responder essa....
<naufragoweb> alias, porque o Ubuntu 10.04 não aparece nessa lista eu também estranhei
<edenc> neow0w: precisa especificar a expressão, quais operadores, qual precedência, etc.
<rogerio> será q eles atualizaram aquela lista?
<rogerio> nem tem a data..
<neow0w> edenc qualquer operacoes de numeros inteiro com + - * /
<neow0w> resolver a expressao e mostrar o resultado
<naufragoweb>  é a minha primeira hipotese: lista desatualizada
<edenc> neow0w: entra no ##ubuntu-off-topic
<neow0w> edenc to la
<edenc> ops
<edenc> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<neow0w> ja
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe onde posso ver a lista de webcams compativeis com o ubuntu 10.04 32bits
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<rogerio> ei pq a captura de tela não está capturando os aplicativos abertos, nem as barras? so tá pegando o plano de fundo e o mouse.. :(
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rogerio:  como ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> qual versão do SO
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como você está fazendo isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> rogerio:  e ai , dados ? para o pessoal ajudar tem que passar mais informações
<rogerio> estou tentando usar o aplicativo Capturar imagem da tela, disponível no Menu Aplicativos -> Acessórios
<rogerio> Quando clico em Capturar com as opções: Capturar toda a área de trabalho, marcada; incluir cursor, marcada. Obtenho uma imagem png, com apenas o plano de fundo padrão do Ubuntu. Aquele rosado (não é nem o plano de fundo q estou usando)
<rogerio> já tentei usando o Shutter e o Desktop recorder, e não obtenho nada que inclua na imagem uma só das aplicações que estão abertas
<rogerio> acho q já sei o q é!
<rogerio> deve ser por que estou usando o compiz
<rogerio> rodei um ubuntu 32 bits q tenho q tá sem o compiz e tirou a screenshot corretamente
<neow0w> algum programador on?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> neow0w:  dependendo até posso ajudar , não sou programador ,programador tenho uma noção
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-15
<Chaintech> Boas
<Chaintech> alguem já está a testar a beta 2 do Ubuntu?
<Romil> pra que testar beta a poucos dias de sair a versao final?
<Chaintech> era mais para saber se já tinham removido o Unity
<Chaintech> vou testar vamos ver as novidades XD
<Romil> bem, ele vai vir por padrao
<Chaintech> eu li que não vai ser mas sim o Gnome
<Romil> mas so em maquinas com placa grafica sem suporte
<Romil> nao acho que a canonical va desistir do unity assim tao facil
<Chaintech> bom acho que deveriam
<Romil> bem, testei o unity uns dias e nao me habituei
<Chaintech> muita critica negativa ao Unity
<Romil> alem do mais meu monitor é 1024x768, e a barra lateral do unity me fez perder espaço na tela
<Chaintech> ufa não tem Unity
<naufragoweb> eu gosto do unity
<Chaintech> estou a rodar o Beta 2 está com Gnome
<Chaintech> eu testei o Unity no meu net e deixava bem lento já para não falar dos bugs
<mfilipe> o unity é ou não é o padrão do ubuntu 11?
<Romil> nao sei. pretendo me manter no 10.10 que esta bem estavel
<Ricardo__> unity é furada
<mfilipe> o unity me interessou
<mfilipe> pelo fato de ser qt and gtk environment
<Ricardo__> regredir no tempo copiando netbook remix
<Chaintech> neste Beta 2 não tem mais o Unity por padrão vem com Gnome 2.32.1
<mfilipe> e ter conceitos de usabilidades que me agradam
<Ricardo__> mas isso é questao de gosto
<Chaintech> Ricardo pior é que o Unity é copia do Mac bem antigo
<Romil> gnome3 tambem
<Ricardo__> se bem q gnome 3
<Ricardo__> ate agora tb nao me agradou em nada
<Ricardo__> prefiro o gnome trad q mudou tri pouco com o tempo, acho q agora quizeram dar um salto maior do q podiam
<Chaintech> o Gnome 3 ainda não tive a sorte de o poder testar o Fedora dá um problema com o meu drive
<Ricardo__> ideia do gnome sempre for simples
<Ricardo__> acho q agora ja estao complicando demais
<mfilipe> Ricardo__: cuidado velho, falaram a mesma coisa do kde4 quando lançaram
<mfilipe> hoje está ele é muito bom
<Ricardo__> sei la cara odeio kde
<Ricardo__> entao deve ser por isso
<Ricardo__> q nao quero q o gnome mude
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> cabeca de nego veio
<mfilipe> hehehe, mas não vai mudar
<Chaintech> já para não dizer que é bem complicado o custimizar
<mfilipe> igual o kde3, ainda tem branch de desenvolvimento pra ele
<Romil> tambem nao curto o kde
<mfilipe> com certeza vão manter para o gnome tradicional
<Ricardo__> embora é inegavel
<Ricardo__> q o kde é mais bonitinho
<Ricardo__> eeheha
<Ricardo__> o gnome cruzao é cruel tem q mexer numas coisas
<mfilipe> o que fode o kde são as fontes, parece windows 98
<mfilipe> o ubuntu tem uma renderização muito boa de fonte
<Ricardo__> é eu fui pro debian e consegui
<Ricardo__> depois de trabalho
<Ricardo__> melhorar em mto as fontes
<Romil> quando saiu o ubuntu 10.04 eu achei que finalmente a canonical tinha conseguido destacar sua distro, nas outras os temas do gnome sao tudo quadrado
<Ricardo__> deixar tipo as do ubuntu
<Romil> mas agora com o unity exageraram
<Ricardo__> bom o lucid
<mfilipe> já tentei aplicar patches e etc, mas nunca fica igual
<Ricardo__> a mudanca do visual foi colossal
<Ricardo__> sairam do laranja e marrom tradicional do ubuntu
<Romil> e o maverick consolidou isso com a nova font
<mfilipe> estou com vontade de mexer com o unity, vamos ver
<mfilipe> pelo menos a propaganda foi foda
<Ricardo__> ja o kde as mudanca sao poucas simplesmente joga a cara padrao dele e era isso
<mfilipe> só acho que vão bater o record de atualizações
<mfilipe> vão lançar todo dia
<mfilipe> hehehe
<mfilipe> recorde*
<Chaintech> mfilipe, não tem mais o Unity quem sabe na proxima versão
<Ricardo__> e o gnome 3 ate ficar madura vai demorar
<Ricardo__> vai ter bugs de arrepiar
<Ricardo__> no inicio
<Ricardo__> dakeles q so apertando reset
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Romil> nem duvido
<Ricardo__> isso se nao for pesadao
<Romil> ele é pesado. precisa de placa grafica boa, mais exigente que o unity
<Ricardo__> se bem q tem maquina mto tosca mesmo
<Ricardo__> ja nem usa gnome
<Ricardo__> vai pro lxde ou xfce
<Ricardo__> ou os blackbozx
<Ricardo__> da vida
<Romil> nem, prefiro gnomao
<Romil> hehe
<Romil> de preferencia com os excelentes graficos do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> é libreoffice agora?
<Ricardo__> ou open ainda
<Romil> to achando o chromium bem melhor que o firefox padrao do ubuntu
<Ricardo__> firefox pesadao como sempre ne
<Romil> ja é libreoffice
<Chaintech> é o libreoffice
<Ricardo__> eu ainda sou fã do opera
<Romil> bah, so mudou de nome
<Ricardo__> apesar de saber q ele é meio limitado
<Chaintech> e está com o FF 4
<Chaintech> este FF 4 copiou algumas coisas do Opera
<Romil> bem que poderiam dar uma boa geral na interface do openoffice, parou no tempo
<Romil> ate o tosco do office da IBM , o lotus tem uma cara mais bonita
<Ricardo__> vo pro banho flw pessoal
<Chaintech> ele está igual ao OpenOffice talvez com algumas melhorias mas não no visual
<Romil> nao acho, tem o bom recurso das abas
<Romil> pena que tenha uma barra lateral que atrapalha
<Chaintech> Romil estava a comparar o libreoffice com o openoffice
<Romil> eu tava falando do lotus symphony
<Romil> que lastima, o msn no linux ta complicado
<Romil> microsoft e seus protocolos....
<Chaintech> Romil, pq dizes isso
<Romil> to com dificuldade em conectar
<Chaintech> eu muito pouco uso msn mas nunca tive qual quer problemas uso Emesene
<Romil> ja tentei varios
<Chaintech> não será problemas no teu ISP?
<Romil> amsn, emesene, pidgin, empathy
<Romil> sei la
<Romil> tambem nao consigo acessar o hotmail
<Chaintech> deve ser o teu ISP
<Chaintech> vou testar o Msn
<Romil> ja vi muita gente reclamando disso na net
<synaptic_siX> Boa noite.
<Chaintech> entrou sem qual quer problema
<synaptic_siX> Romil, não consegue conectar sua conta de hotmail...?!
<Romil> so consegui conectar uma ou outra vez com empathy ou pidgin, o outros nem pensar
<Romil> o site do hotmail nao abre
<Romil> so se eu tirar o s de https
<synaptic_siX> Romil, eu to com o meu IM aberto em duas contas e tá beleza! :)
<Romil> ve se pode
<Chaintech> Romil tens que reclamar para o teu ISP
<Romil> pior que no win7 entra normal
<Romil> isso que me irrita
<Chaintech> muito estranho isso. talvez seja configuração no teu router no caso de usares...
<Romil> deve ser o provedor de net a radio
<Romil> bom, nao vou esquentar com isso
<Romil> redirecionei meus emails da conta do hotmail pro gmail
<synaptic_siX> Romil, e  Meebo...?! Ele funciona ai...?!
<Romil> nao testei
<Chaintech> pelo que vi não tem assim muitas news este novo Ubuntu
<Romil> vou ver
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, tá usand ele ai...?!
<synaptic_siX> *usando...
<Chaintech> sim testei o Beta 2 na VM
<synaptic_siX> um...
<Romil> nao deve ter muita novidade mesmo, basicamente atualizaçao dos programas
<Romil> tipo, firefox4, etc
<synaptic_siX> Romil, isso mesmo, daqui pra frente só focar em atualizaçõs internas!
<Chaintech> sim deve ser mais correções
<Romil> juntamente com um monte de bugs que nao podem faltar numa versao recem lançada. hehe
<synaptic_siX> Romil, :P
<Chaintech> lol
<synaptic_siX> inda mais uma com tantos radicalismos como é essa ai! :D
<Chaintech> se vier com muitos Bugs depois a Team do Mint deixa ele perfeito
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, é com isso que to contando man! ;)
 * synaptic_siX XD
<Chaintech> XD
<Romil> o site do meebo nao ta abrindo aqui
<Romil> que coisa
<synaptic_siX> :S
<Romil> acho que fizeram macumba pra mim
<Chaintech> lol
<Chaintech> Romil isso ai está mega estranho
<synaptic_siX> Romil, acho que é culpa dos 20 anos do GNULinux cara, se só vao conseguir conectar ano que ve... 00
 * synaptic_siX XD
<Romil> vou tentar ebbudy
<synaptic_siX> vai nessa
<Romil> humm
<Romil> entrou normal
<Romil> que porra é essa, so nao entra pelos programas
<synaptic_siX> Romil, liga não, 28já tá ai, formata e mete  11.. :P
<Romil> nem pensar. to correndo dos beta da vida
<synaptic_siX> Romil, 28 é o final release!
<synaptic_siX> ;)
<Romil> falta pouco pra sair a final
<Romil> pois é
<Romil> ta pertinho ja
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, qual o numero da versão do Empathy do 11 beta 2...?!
<Chaintech> nem vi mas posso ver
<Romil> rapaz. sera que o ubuntu ta com algum problema de proxy ou config de rede?
<Chaintech> pode ser sim Romil
<synaptic_siX> mas todo o resto tá legal, como pode ser isso...?! :S
<Romil> nao faço ideia
<Romil> muito estrano o site do hotmail so acessar sem o s que caracteriza conexao segura
<Romil> eu heinh
<Chaintech> synaptic_siX, a versão do Empathy é 2.34.0
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, obrigado.
<Chaintech> O Kernel é 2.6.38-8 vi no site do Ubuntu que tb teve um update
<synaptic_siX> inda bem que o LM não costuma demorar muito a sair depois do lançamento do ubuntu! :)
<Romil> LM?
<synaptic_siX> Linux Mint ;)
<Romil> humm
<Romil> esse ainda nao testei
<Chaintech> mas agora está mais complicado a Team de sev está mais pequena acho que 2
<Chaintech> *dev
<Romil> humm. 2 pessoas so?
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, sim, sim, muitos projetos paralelos né...?! O que o a canonical tá fazendo eles tão fazendo ao contrario...
<Chaintech> vou aproveitar para ver o Beta 2 da versão com KDE
<Romil> desse jeito nao vai durar muito
<synaptic_siX> canonical matando as distros paralelas e LM ampliando.... :P
<synaptic_siX> Romil, nem é pra se esquentar já tão com o Debian 6 Stable mesmo, e diga-se de passagem, ficou muito SHOW! :D
<synaptic_siX> Romil, sorry, Debina 6 Test...
<Chaintech> mas pelo menos a Canonical escuta a comunidade e a critica negativa ao Unity muito alta
<synaptic_siX> LMDE 6 Test
<Romil> humm.
<synaptic_siX> Romil, tenho ele aqui, muito leve e bonito! :)
<Romil> acho legal o debian pela estabilidade, mas sempre fica alguma coisa por fazer
<Chaintech> estou a fazer Down Beta 2 com KDE
<Romil> tipo
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, o que gostei do LM 11 é que ele não vira com o unity...
<Chaintech> sim e nem Gnome 3
<Romil> eu uso um adaptador usb com shipset ralink rt2870
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, vai vir com o GNOME 3 do modo deles! ;)
<Romil> e esse chipset so funfa no kernel 2.6.34 acima
<Romil> o debian 6 usa o kernel 2.6.32
<synaptic_siX> Chaintech, o Kubuntu 11 vai vir com o KDE 4.6 né...?!
<Chaintech> eu tinha ideia que ainda ficavam pelo Gnome
<Romil> nem rola
<Chaintech> sem ser o 3
<Chaintech> vamos ver como está a versão Beta 2 com KDE
<synaptic_siX> Romil, o meu usb wirelles da Encore funfa de boa nele, se bem que é de 2009! Nem precisa de driver nem nadareconhe via live DVD! :D
<Romil> ei testei  kubuntu beta 2
<synaptic_siX> Romil, qual o KDE...?!
<synaptic_siX> 4.6...?!
<Romil> 4.6
<synaptic_siX> um...
<Romil> nao sei se era porque tava rodando live mas nem o dolphin funcionou
<synaptic_siX> Romil, o Kubuntu 10.04.2 tá bem tranquilo! :)
<Romil> cada click era uma travada. hehehe
<Romil> a verdade é que o kubuntu é o filho bastardo do ubuntu, a canonical nao da muita bola pra ele
<Chaintech> as novidades neste kunbutu beta 2 deve ser poucas
<Romil> eles praticamente jogam o kde em cima do kernel do ubuntu
<Chaintech> a tela de Boas vindas está cool XD
<Romil> e nao otimizam muita coisa
<synaptic_siX> Romil, na rela, nem ligo pra novidades, se deixar o programa seguro e com poucas falhas pra mim tá lindo! :)
<synaptic_siX> *na real...
<Romil> nao é questao de novidades. é polir o sistema como fazem com o ubuntu
<synaptic_siX> Romil, volta e meia eu rodo o live do Kubuntu LTS aqui e não erra nada e tem um desempenho bem satisfatorio, quase instao! :P
<synaptic_siX> *instalo...
<Chaintech> não está mau até que está bonito está com o KDE 4.6.2
<Romil> humm.
<Chaintech> o que eu não gosto muito no KDE é que quando abro algum video na minha rede ele em vez de dar Play ele copia e depois se pode ver no Gnome ele abre logo
<Arch__> Romil, se tu queres um kde polido
<Arch__> use openSUSE ou mandriva
<Arch__> ou mageia
<Romil> humm. opensuse e mandriva usam rpm, to acostumado com os debs da vida
<Chaintech> Romil, sempre tb podes testar o Chakra
<Romil> esse nao conheço
<Chaintech> a Base dele é Arch
<igorklem> quem ta usando o ubuntu 11.04?
<Chaintech> igorklem, acabei de testar o Beta 2 estou agora com O Kubuntu Beta 2
<igorklem> Chaintech:: to com ele instalado no desktop...ta cheio de bug ainda
<Chaintech> eu não o tenho instalado testei na VM mas não vi nenhum bug mas tb testei pouco mas sei que teve algumas correções
<igorklem> Chaintech:: deve ser pke não instalei ele zerado
<igorklem> instalei em cima do que tava usando
<igorklem> instalei o 10.10 64 bits no notebook hoje, muita gente falava de incompatibilidade, mas não vi nenhuma
<Chaintech> pode ser que sim mas eu não explorei muito
<igorklem> só com o tweetdeck, mas foi facil de resolver
<Chaintech> eu tive problemas mas foi com o Remix estava muito bugado
<Chaintech> no desktop uso Mint
<igorklem> reconheceu todos os drivers
<Chaintech> o Ubuntu ou o Mint?
<igorklem> Ubuntu
<igorklem> 64
<Chaintech> aqui na VM reconheceu tudo versão 64
<synaptic_siX> eu tenho o ubuntu 64 bits aqui também, estaria usanod ele se não fosse derrepente dar problama no x e não abrir mais o Desktop, dai migrei pra 10.10 32 mesmo e to com ele até agora, tranquilo! :)
<synaptic_siX> *usando...
<igorklem> por enquanto ta normal
<igorklem> vamo ver..
<Romil> vou instalar o ff4 no ubuntu 10
<Romil> 10.10
<Romil> quero ver como fica
<igorklem> ff4?
<Ricardo__> sux deve ser ultra comedor de ram
<Ricardo__> firefox4
<Chaintech> 61Mb FF4
<Ricardo__> sim sem nada aberto
<Ricardo__> so abrir coisita ja era
<igorklem> atah
<Chaintech> yep
<igorklem> eu tava usando o ff4
<Chaintech> posso abir uma page
<igorklem> prefiro o ubuntu
<Chaintech> 68Mb com uma page aberta
<Ricardo__> se bem q no geral todos navegadores sao monstros devoradores de ram
<igorklem> chrome
<igorklem> **
<Chaintech> o Chrome com a mesma Page devora Ram
<Chaintech> FF4 com 68Mb Chrome perto dos 200Mb
<Chaintech> XD
<igorklem> achoo o chrome mais leve
<igorklem> uso o ff4 para  desenvolvimento com o firebug
<Chaintech> mas o Chrome devora muito mais Ram
<igorklem> to com 5 abas abertas
<igorklem> ouvindo musica no grooveshark
<igorklem> vendo video em blog
<igorklem> ta com 320752k
<Daekdroom> Acho difícil comprar consumo de RAM entre browsers porque tanto o Firefox quanto o Chrome não usam só um processo
<Daekdroom> (o firefox deixa só os plugins de fora)
<Chaintech> mas eu somei todos do Chrome por isso falei perto de 200Mb com uma page
<Pskol> 200mb?
<Chaintech> sim
<Pskol> tem coisa errada ai entao
<Chaintech> o FF4 apenas com 68Mb
<Daekdroom> Chaintech, somou o plugin-container do firefox também?
<Chaintech> não o Chrome sempre usa e vai usar muita Ram mas varia tb se tens ou não muita Ram fisica
<Pskol> meu pc tem 512 de ram e duvido q use tudo isso
<Chaintech> não mas posso ver isso
<Chaintech> o meu tem Gb
<Chaintech> 3Gb ele usa e abusa XD
<igorklem> o meu tem 4gb ddr3 xD
<Pskol> so se tiver em cache
<Pskol> so eu de pobre aki
<igorklem> chego hoje o bixin
<igorklem> xD
<igorklem> 10 meses suados pra pagar
<igorklem> eauihaeiae
<Pskol> boa sorte
<Pskol> kkk
<Pskol> vo cola um adesivo no meu: é velho mais ta pago
<Chaintech> Daekdroom não achei nada de plugin do FF4 apenas só mostra ele
<Pskol> kkkkkkkk
<igorklem> kkkkkkkk
<igorklem> é novo mas to pagando
<igorklem> eahieaheah
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.6] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 503.9MB, 51.3% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 55.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<Pskol> olha a macchina
<_4_7_3_> boa noite.
<igorklem> noss
<igorklem> da até medo
<igorklem> consigo mexer nisso mais não
<Chaintech> lol
<Pskol> repara na memoria 51% free
<Pskol> hauahu, com chrome aberto :P
<Pskol> n youtube ainda
<igorklem> qual esse comando que mostra tudo?
<Chaintech> mas tu tens menos Ram
<Pskol> /sysinfo
<Pskol> mas vc tem q instalar o plugin antes
<igorklem> humm
<Chaintech> pskol eu estou a usar apenas 20% da minha Ram 617Mb mas tenho a TV digital a dar XD
<Pskol> Chaintech, placa de tv no pc?
<Chaintech> sim
<Chaintech> depois tenho a Box Digital ligada
<Chaintech> esqueci que tb tinha o programa de Radio aberto :) baixei o consumo de Ram
<igorklem> ta instalando um programa, mas ta funcionando direito não
<igorklem> vo falar... 4gb de ram ddr3 1333mhz, hd 320gb, core i3 380m 2,53 ghz, Ubuntu 10.10 64 bits
<Chaintech> eu estou com Mint 10
<igorklem> é bom?
<Chaintech> sim
<Chaintech> mas não estou com o 64 mas sim o 32
<igorklem> qse instalei uma vez na virtualbox
<igorklem> Mint Julia
<Chaintech> eu gosto muito dele
<igorklem> isso da uma lenha com a mule, falar que to passando mto tempo com Julia
<igorklem> aehuhaeieuhae
<Chaintech> é esse que uso :) mas mudei um pouco o ambiente XD
<Chaintech> lol
<igorklem> bem feio a parada
<igorklem> aeiuahiuhe
<igorklem> tem que mudar o tema
<igorklem> da pra ficar com ele desse jeito não
<igorklem> mudar a barra de menu lá pra cima, remover a exibição de janela
<igorklem> instalar o AWN
<Chaintech> podes ficar sim com o tema do Mint mas eu estou com AWN
<igorklem> tenho que parar pra muda o daqui ainda
<igorklem> só mudei os ícones
<Chaintech> eu mudei algumas coisas ficou bem cool
<Pskol> agora to com 1521 de ram
<Pskol> :P
<igorklem> aehieah
<Pskol> os[Linux 2.6.26-2-686 i686] distro[Debian 5.0.6] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.13GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 89.0% free] disk[Total: 145.8GB, 55.5% free] video[nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 8237]
<igorklem> to com 1gb de ram parado aqui em casa
<Chaintech> fizestes Upgrade Xd
<Pskol> huheheheuhue
<igorklem> ddr2
<igorklem> de um pc antigo aqui de casa
<Pskol> na verdade tinha um pente de memoria q n tava funcionando, so apertei ele mais um pouco no slot
<Pskol> huahahua
<Chaintech> :)
<Pskol> o meu eh ddr 400
<Chaintech> esse pent queria era estar de ferias
<Pskol> poise, e eu achando estranho q eu so tinha 512 kkkk
<xGrind> eae poov
<xGrind> Andre_Gondim; aow man
<Chaintech> xau gente
<leysantos_> oi pessoal preciso de ajuda
<leysantos_> tenho uma placa mae mais ela nao ta dando video
<leysantos_> ela é uma asus m3a32 mvp deluxe wi-fi ap
<leysantos_> acho que tenho que atualizar a bios
<leysantos_> meu processador é um phenom iix4 945
<leysantos_> EduardeCalibal, vc entede de hardware?
<valter> Boa noite !
<valter> alguém aí ?
<Arch__> valter, foram todos embora
<Arch__> :s
<valter> ok
<Kalu> Boa noite
<Kalu> Sera que na turma que esta online alguem sabe como remover o gnome3
<Kalu> ja achei uns tuto na net mais nao deu certo
<valter> Para conseguir executar "páginas CGI" no Apache é necessário incluir a opção "Options ExecCGI" na diretiva do diretório que estão os scripts em CGI...porém..
<valter> não consigo descobrir onde estão os scripts
<valter> alguém Arch, pode me ajudar ?
<ZNC> google
<ZNC> http://jeiks.net/?p=34 Executando php5-cgi no Apache2 | http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=10180.0 Cgi - Apache2 | http://www.nacaolivre.com.br/servidor/configurando-cgi-no-apache/ Configurando CGI no Apache|
<Setthy> ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 instalado,... unity padrão!!! :(
<ZNC> Setthy, qual o problema com o unity?
<Setthy> ZNC, por enquanto estou testando apenas,... por enquanto nenhum,... apenas perdido para encontrar as ferramentas habituais
<ZNC> Setthy, mas nao é linux?
<ZNC> tty esta tudo la
<ZNC> nao importa qual ambiente grafico esteja
<Setthy> ZNC sim sim,... só questão de se acostumar,... mas queé uma mudança grande isso é rsrs
<ZNC> nao acho
<ZNC> concordo em mudança grande seria do windows ao linux(ubuntu)
<ZNC> apenas trocou de ambiente, que ambiente so presta para exibir janelas bonitas e atraente
<Setthy> ZNC sim, concordo,... apenas coloquei que o beta 2 esta com o unity padrão pq estavam perguntando agora pouco,...
<ZNC> ok sem estender o offtopic
<Setthy> ZNC rsrs
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<xNetoXMartinsx> boa noite!
<xNetoXMartinsx> tem como eu acessar a documentação de funções de C através de manpages?
<xNetoXMartinsx> por exemplo, estou com dúvida quanto a função fgets(), tem como eu acessar a documentação desta função via terminal?
<ZNC> vc tem o documento salvo? manda um pipe grep nele :D
<xNetoXMartinsx> ZNC, só vi que o aptitude baixou junto com o gcc o manpages-dev
<xNetoXMartinsx> ZNC, daí quero ver a documentação de funções específicas para testar o C, entendesse?
<ZNC> se estiver usando o konqueror, tente man:C
<xNetoXMartinsx> ZNC, basta man <nome da biblioteca sem o .h>
<xNetoXMartinsx> =D
<xNetoXMartinsx> obg cara
<ZNC> procura no google xNetoXMartinsx
<ZNC> fuii
<valter> Boa noite !
<valter> Tenho o Apache no Ubuntu 10.10 e não estou conseguindo executar  CGI
<valter> alguém pode ddar uma luz ?
<messias> preciso de ajuda para encontrar driver para placa sis m762 fx + sis 986 para o ubuntu 10.04
<_4_7_3_> boa noite,,,
<ffr76> Bom dia :>)
<godu> bom dia, ffr76
<Ism4el> bom dia!
<jpvoip> opa.. meu touchpad esta funcionando, mas quero alterar alguns parametros nele (sensibilidade).. mas em sistema-preferencia-mouse não vejo o touchpad... alguma sugestão?
<J_sux> hello!
<Tankado> heelo!
<jpvoip> coeh
<igorklem> holla
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<rodrigo_imbika> Alguem de Manaus?
<Setthy> tenso, em 1 hora 5 travadas de sistema com o unity!
<mvcirino> Ubuntu com Unity para mim, só quando tiver uma versão LTS
<rogerio> bom dia baixei o livreoffice 3.3.2 (broffice) em .deb mas  não consigo instalar alguém pode me ajudar por favor?  Tem repóorios do Broffice 3.3.2 (lvreoffice)
<rogerio> ?
<mvcirino> rogerio, descompacta os arquivos num diretório
<mvcirino> Acessa o install primeiro, vai no diretório DEBS e executa : sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<mvcirino> em seguida vai em desktop-integration  e roda o mesmo comando
<rogerio> descompactei no desktop
<mvcirino> tem que instalar pelo terminal
<rogerio> então não é .deb?
<mvcirino> é deb, mas instala pelo terminal
<rogerio> o install é qual arquivo ?
<rogerio> é este libreoffice3.3-debian-menus_3.3-202_all?
<mvcirino> tem que instalar todos os debs. por isto é pelo terminal do jeito que falei
<mvcirino> rogerio, o libreoffice não tem um install. Tem que instalar todos os .deb via terminal. Tá explicado no readme
<ffr76> como faço para concatenar o valor da variavel p/ o arquivo???
<rogerio> eu consegui por repositorio valeu a paciência, uma critica para os desenvolvedores é que nem todo mundo consegue instalar programas pelo terminal e a maior facilidade do .deb é os dois clicks e esta instalado valeu!
<mvcirino> rogerio, sugira no site do broffice - http://www.broffice.org/cq
<rogerio> Qualquer hora eu faço!!
<J_sux> Alguem aí usa o MTOP?
<Spiga> estou com problema de dataflex fiz todas as config certinhas mas ele nao quer ler os arquivos binarios, e no ubuntu le normalmente, estou usando MINT 10
<wta> no ubuntu estou tendo problemas na configuração da porta do servidor glassfish v3 no netbeans
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<mateus> galera...alguem pra ajudar na configuracao do postgresl pra acesso remoto?
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Oliver_di_Castro> Fala galeraaa!! Pô preciso de suporte pago, de preferencia que seja de São Paulo... Alguém pode me indicar
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: voce pode começar pagando um curso de ingles ;)
 * pqatsi ja falou sobre esse assunto
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: mas se vc trouxer a máquina  pra são carlos, n precisa nem pagar :D
<Spiga> alguem ai fez o teste no gnome 3.0 e conseguiu colocar ele para iniciar junto com logon
<sandrossv> to usando ele agora
<sandrossv> muito bom
<sandrossv> Spiga: qual o problema ?
<Spiga> nao to conseguindo colocar ele para iniciar junto com logon
<sandrossv> o q acontece ?
<Spiga> http://live.gnome.org/GnomeShell
<Spiga> nada.. ele loga como se fosse gnome 2
<Spiga> ai se eu fizer pelo terminal ele inicia
<Spiga> mas e foda ficar iniciando ele toda hora pelo terminal.
<sandrossv> e como tu faz pelo terminal ?
<Spiga> segui o passos desse site
<Spiga> que eu colei.
<sandrossv> hmm
<sandrossv> tipo
<sandrossv> quando tu ta no gdm
<sandrossv> tem uma opção pra trocar gnome pra gnome-shell, eu acho
<Spiga> intao ..
<Spiga> nao ta aparecendo
<Spiga> ja procurei
<sandrossv> e se colocar ele pra iniciar depois do gnome ?
<Spiga> intao to pensando nisso mas qual e o arquivo que adiciona a linha
<sandrossv> sistema>preferencia>aplicativos de sessão
<sandrossv> ai clica em adiciona
<sandrossv> e no comando coloca gnome-shell -replace
<sandrossv> --replace*
<Spiga> blz
<Spiga> deixa eu finalizar o gnome-shell para adicionar
<Oliver_di_Castro> Pessoal!! Existe alguém que entenda bem de Ubuntu aqui em São Paulo?
<Oliver_di_Castro> Preciso de suporte urgente.. existe isso? SUPORTE PAGO..
<Oliver_di_Castro> Vale a pena trabalhar com ubuntu??
<sandrossv> Oliver_di_Castro: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/services/overview
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: Se voce parar com o #mimimi a gente te ajuda até sem cobrar
<pqatsi> e sim, eu ja sei qual é o seu problema porque eu me lembro do primeiro dia que voce veio aqui, inclusive com outro nick ;)
<Spiga> vou fazer uns teste vamo ver se du certo
<Spiga> tive que colocar no aplicativos de sessao
<Oliver_di_Castro> pqatsi= Sim, eu entrava com Oli_, e quando entrei com esse nick novo eu avisei. Então.. eu li sobre o Ubunto e achei interessante... gostei mesmo,  por isso baixei o Ubuntu Studio.. Não quero ser chato, e nem atrapalhar o trabalho de vocês... O problema é que não tenho muito tempo pra entender tudo de uma vez... isso é novo pra mim, por isso pedi o suporte pago. Na verdade não sei com que vocês lidam com isso, esses dias que abri o cha
<Oliver_di_Castro> t conversei com algumas pessoas, e ainda vejo elas ate hoje.. Então possivelmente estão por algum motivo, talvez aprender e ingressar... então acho justo ter um suporte pago e eficiente.
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: 1) relaxa
<pqatsi> aqui todo mundo é voluntário
<pqatsi> 2) Linux é uma ferramenta extremamente poderosa, ainda mais quando voce quer fazer coisas "ineditas"
<pqatsi> nao e diferente pro audio
<pqatsi> a maioria aqui nunca mexeu a fundo em sistemas de som
<pqatsi> OSS, jack, pulseaudio, esound, arts, gst, alsa, vst, asio
<pqatsi> muita gente aqui nem sabe o que é e nem em que pé as coisas estão
<Oliver_di_Castro> pqatsi=Entendi.. então... por isso que perguntei se existe esse tipo de suporte.. Sei la, talvez com taxa anual, alguma coisa do tipo..
<pqatsi> isso nao resolve seu problema
<pqatsi> talvez uma conversa informal pra voce aprender como funcionam as documentacoes, como se procuram as coisas e tals
<pqatsi> e um curso de ingles
<pqatsi> isso simm, e MANDATORIO
<rickwap> boa noite
<pqatsi> se voce quer ser bom
 * ruffleS slaps ChanServ around a bit with a large trout
<rickwap> pesso ajuda, o linux tem aquela caixinho onde colocamos o nome do ficheiro e o sistema faz uma procura automatica?
<ruffleS> rickwap, sim, abra o gerenciador de arquivos e aperte ctrl+f
<ruffleS> digite o nome do arquivo (ficheiro) e aperte ENTER
<rickwap> ruffleS: obrigado
<ruffleS> rickwap, é possível fazer uma pesquisa mais refinada utilizando o terminal
<rickwap> ruffleS: eu quero procurar um autorun em minhas particoes
<ruffleS> rickwap, tem também um programinha chamado catfish que serve pro mesmo propósito e é bem interessante
<rickwap> pode me passar o link de download ruffleS
<ruffleS> rickwap, experimente o catfish
<Spiga> galera to com um problema .... estou tentando rodar um arquivo binarios do dataflex eu fiz as config idicando onde ele vai buscar os arquivos que estou tabalhando mas ta quando eu digito ex: ./dfcomp dentro da pasta onde o arquivo ta ele me diz que o arquivo nao existe ou nao foi encontrado alguem que alguma ideia!
<ruffleS> rickwap, vc está no ubuntu? abra um terminal e digite: sudo apt-get install catfish
<ruffleS> a
<rickwap> obrigado
<ruffleS> de nada, tuga. precisando estamos aí
<rickwap> tuga? como sbes que sou portugues ruffleS?
<ruffleS> moçambicano??
<rickwap> nao
<rickwap> sou portugues mesmo ruffleS
<ruffleS> ah tah...
<ruffleS> é pq no brasil não dizemos ficheiro e sim arquivo :)
<rickwap> ha sim entao esta explicado:D
<pqatsi> Spiga: n conheco dataflex, mas so por curiosidade, usa binfmt?
<pqatsi> o magic dele tá registrado? colocou bit de execução
<Chaintech> Boas tardes
<Spiga> nao
<ruffleS> olha aí outro portuga na área
<ruffleS> boa tarde Chaintech
<Chaintech> lol
<pqatsi> Spiga: se nao usa binfmt, como você quer que execute?
<Oliver_di_Castro> pqatsi= cara... vc não ta entendo.. tem coisas que leva tempo.. eu não preciso de um curso de inglês pra mexer com áudio profissional, o que sei ja serve. Eu quero deixar minha placa reconhecida pelo sistema, só isso...! Não tenho tempo de ficar escutando o q fazer, se existir esse tipo de suporte eu pago e pronto.. se não resolver não é culpa de ninguém. e sim o sistema que não aceita o drive. Acredito que o linux seja uma ferramen
<Oliver_di_Castro> ta poderosa, e existem meios para solucionar os pepinos. Mas nesse momento preciso de uma ajuda profissional, um suporte profissional. E minha pergunta foi simples, " Pessoal existe suporte pago para Ubuntu?" Se não existir ok! Obrigado.
<pqatsi> nao e aceitar
<pqatsi> é configurar
<rickwap> ruffleS: ja achei o ficheiro e deletei agora vou fazer o restauramento do sistema obrigado pela ajuda
<pqatsi> são coisas diferentes
<pqatsi> voce nao tem que lidar com mapeamento de canais no windows
<pqatsi> no linux tem
<pqatsi> seu problema praticamente nasce dessa definição
<ruffleS> rickwap de nada. boa sorte. qualquer dúvida pode perguntar
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: o negocio e que linux nao tem um padrao fixo de audio
<rickwap> ruffleS: posso entrar em seu pvt?
<pqatsi> e como o windows no seguinte aspecto:
<Spiga> hum..
<pqatsi> voce pode usar DirectSound, ASIO, a saída wave padrao do windows, etc, etc...
<pqatsi> sao coisas diferentes
<pqatsi> no linux também
<ruffleS> rickwap, tem de pagar 10 euros primeiro.. ahahah brincadeira.. pode sim
<pqatsi> há formas diferentes de usar som
<Spiga> vou ver aki ...
<pqatsi> cada qual com suas aplicacoes
<Spiga> algumas confif
<rickwap> rsrsr
<pqatsi> Spiga: nao sei o que é dataflex
<pqatsi> mas se vc quer execução transparente, ou usa uma sha-bang (depende do interpretador) ou usa o binfmt  se for formato binario
<pqatsi> isso é coisa do kernel
<pqatsi> btw
<pqatsi> Oliver_di_Castro: como ASIO é som profissional, no linux o equivalente é o jack saindo via OSS ou ALSA
<Spiga> dataflex e estilo de programa em DOS
<pqatsi> a saida direta do windows e como usar o alsa direto
<pqatsi> o DirectSound e mais pra jogos, é equivalente ao SDL
<pqatsi> o pulse e um servidor de som, algo que não existe conceitualmente no windows
<pqatsi> mas se transpor para o MAC, seria equivalente ao bonjour (é isso? que ele manda som via rede)
<pqatsi> Spiga: dosemu ou winecon ?
<pqatsi> ja pensou neles?
<Spiga> sim, mas eu programo em versao linux ... ele e base linux
<pqatsi> lembrando que o wine/winecon (winecon e o wine, mas que roda aplicacoes windows feitas pra prompt do dos, como os programinhas bobos  em C com printf)
<Spiga> pois o sistema aki e linux.
<pqatsi> registra automagico
<pqatsi> Spiga: mas é binario ou interpretado
 * pqatsi lembra que não conhece essa linguagem
<Spiga> binario
<Spiga> sem problemas
<pqatsi> faz ai pra mim Spiga
<pqatsi> file /onde/ta/meu/arquivo/do/dataflex.exe
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> um programa seu
<pqatsi> cola aqui (so da 1 linha mesmo)
<Spiga> to achando que algum interpretador de binario que nao ta achando ele.
<pqatsi> Spiga: --^
<sandrossv> Spiga: funcionou o gnome-shell ?
<Spiga> sandrossv: sim
<Spiga> ja resolvi isso
<sandrossv> :)
<Spiga> esse do dataflex ta sendo um misterio para mim antes eu instalava e ja compilava os arquivos e bejunda. agora
<Spiga> começo essas doideiras.
<Chaintech> Ubuntu's Unity Still Crashes A Lot, Usability Problems link do artigo http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMzMw
<pqatsi> Spiga: manda ai o file diaxo :D
<Spiga> so um momento.
<Spiga> file:///home/emilio/df33/usr/termlist.cfg
<Spiga> aff
<Spiga> http://www.4shared.com/file/Oh42cMny/dfcomp.html
<Spiga> esse arquivo teria que rodar normal. era so digitar ./dfcomp e ele roda.
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> nao perguntei isso
<pqatsi> faz ai
<pqatsi> file /home/emilio/df33/usr/dfcomp
<pqatsi> quero so ver isso
<Spiga> ok
<Spiga> ile /home/emilio/df33/bin/dfcomp
<Spiga> /home/emilio/df33/bin/dfcomp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.0.0, stripped
<kassioms> Alguem me ajuda. Fui mecher nas ferramentas do Audacious e marquei para esconder a barra de ferramentas. J'a desinstalei e reinstalei e nada. Alguem sabe como faco para repor a barra de ferramentas?
<pqatsi> Spiga: binario, nao tem nem que reclamar
<pqatsi> é erro de compilação
<kassioms> Alguem poderia me ajudar?
<Spiga> blz vou procurar mais aki no google ... ta froid resolver esse misterio
<pqatsi> Spiga: confere suas opcoes de compilacao
<pqatsi> e me manda num paste a saida de
<pqatsi> ldd /home/emilio/df33/bin/dfcomp
<pqatsi> talvez falte lib
<Spiga> blz
<kassioms> Niguem?
<Chaintech> kassioms já tentastes apagar a pasta escondida na Home
<kassioms> Nao, na realidade nem sabia. Qual o nome da pasta?
<Chaintech> 1º na pasta Home fazes CTRL+H para veres as pastas escondidas depois tenta achar a do programa
<d70> boa tarde
<kassioms> Nao apareceu nada na pasta home. O comando esta certo. Fiz o teste em outras pastas.
<Spiga> fdsab
<Chaintech> vou indo gente até mais tarde
<kassioms> Ate, vlw pela forca.
<Spiga> descobri
<Spiga> maldita libc6-i386
<pqatsi> Spiga: falei q tinha coisa com lib
<Spiga> eh... maldita me custou o dia todo
<GeekZen> olá
<GeekZen> os drivers da ATI melhoram muito para o Linux? melhores que os da NIVIDA?
<GeekZen> NVIDIA*
<Spiga> hum...
<Spiga> varia muito do que vc acha como melhora.
<Spiga> pois jogos no linux ainda exige muito mais da maquina do que win.
<GeekZen> Spiga gostaria de saber se instala tudo certinho, se a acelaração 3d fica boa, se não tem nenhum erro, ou bugs no driver
<GeekZen> pq antigamente bugs no drive era normal
<edenc> GeekZen: os drivers da nvidia são mais estáveis no linux, em geral
<Spiga> ta normal... ele da aceleração 3D.
<Spiga> e como edenc disse os drive da nvidia ta mais estavel mas,
<Spiga> tudo depende da utilizade que for usar.
<GeekZen> edenc sim, mas gostaria de saber se a ATI melhorou para as Radeon
<edenc> Spiga: não, não depende
<GeekZen> tava querendo comprar uma ATI
<Spiga> edenc: depende sim
<Spiga> se for para jogar os drives vao trabalhar de umk jeito
<Spiga> se for so para uso do dia ... nem tem necessidade de aceleração essas coisas
<edenc> bicho
<edenc> não se trata de acelerar ou não
<edenc> o driver tem bug em tudo que é lugar
<edenc> da ATI
<edenc> com ou sem aceleração
<GeekZen> só queria saber se posso instalar o driver sem complicação ou erros, igual os da NVIDIA
<edenc> ele gera problemas aleatoriamente
<edenc> essa foi a minha experiência com 3 placas ATI nos últimos 3 anos
<Spiga> geralmente um cara que compra uma placa ATI ou NVidia para linux ... e certeza que pretende jogar
<edenc> ou usar compiz
<edenc> que usa as mesmas funções de aceleração de um jogo
<Spiga> qualquer intel hoje roda compiz no full
<edenc> mas se ele tiver a ATI
<edenc> o sistema vai usar as funções da ATI
<Spiga> qualquer placa mae com intell GM40 ou superior da conta do recado.
<edenc> a questão é que os bugs do driver são aleatórios
<edenc> não tem um lugar ou cenário específico pra aparecer
<Spiga> guru 3D tem driver otimizados ..
<Spiga> muitos bons.
<edenc> bah
<Spiga> tanto para win e para linux
<edenc> desisto
<edenc> GeekZen: fica minha recomendação, fica longe de ATI pra linux
<GeekZen> pela minha tristeza né, edenc
<edenc> GeekZen: se você quiser usar uma ATI, sugiro que você rode windows com um linux virtualizado dentro
<GeekZen> vi uma ATI bem legalzinha
<GeekZen> ai não
<edenc> eu queria uma ATI crossfire
<edenc> dizem que no gentoo tem driver patcheado que funciona direito
<edenc> mas não vi nada sobre usar no ubuntu
<GeekZen> eu queria uma HD6870 ou uma HD5770
<edenc> estava na real, pensando em pegar um alienware
<GeekZen> violenta essa placa
<edenc> mas não vou pagar 10k pra usar windows
<edenc> e certamente não vou pagar 10k pra não usar o hardware
<GeekZen> é pura sacanagem
<GeekZen> por isso  a Nvidia vende mais
<edenc> me parece que a ATI não se importa
<edenc> com usuários de linux
<edenc> a nvidia tem um mercado no ramo científico, com processamento baseado em gpu, cuda, etc., então eles dão mais atenção pros sistemas non-windows
<edenc> do que a ATI
<GeekZen> ATI tem parceiria com a Apple
<GeekZen> vi uma HD5770 por 499 reais, 1 giga gddr5, me pedindo para comprar, parecia que ela tava me chamando para levar ela para casa
<GeekZen> agora não vou poder levar
<edenc> apple != linux
<edenc> chega nem perto
<GeekZen> eh verdade
<edenc> além dos drivers pro os x serem closed source, a arquitetura é bsd
<GeekZen> mas pelo menos dá lucro para as placas da ATI
<GeekZen> po, mas o monitor ta dando uma dor de cabeça em toda a distribução que eu instalo
<GeekZen> uso o driver legacy da nvidia
<GeekZen> tudo certo
<GeekZen> já mandaram eu abaixar o brilho
<GeekZen> mas nada resolve
<GeekZen> já mudei até a lente do oculos rs
<Pskol> usa o driver proprietario
<edenc> GeekZen: http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<GeekZen> edenc muito bom, mas uma tentativa
<GeekZen> Pskol uso o driver proprietario msm
<GeekZen> tomara que isso ajude
<GeekZen> será que é só o brilho?
<edenc> GeekZen: não, é a temperatura de cor da tela
<gabezao> q doidera esse software edenc
<gabezao> OHEAHOAEHO
<gabezao> ve pela sua localizaçao
<gabezao> OEHAHOAE
<ruffleS> alguém ta usando mirc ai???
<edenc> eca
<ruffleS> edenc o mirc não é ruim não
<ruffleS> mas isso não vem ao caso
<edenc> ruffleS: não é ruim não, é péssimo
<edenc> ;)
<ruffleS> edenc, não é péssimo. o mirc é excelente. mas eu não vou discutir os méritos do mirc aki.. so quero saber como habilitar o highlight
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como instalo o scaner  genius colorpage EP no meu computador ?
<edvaldoscruz> ele está ligado, mas o Ubuntu não o reconhece
<edenc> GeekZen: e aí, deu certo?
<th_dsmg> Boa noite a todos.
<edvaldoscruz> boa noite th_dsmg
<shallwe> opa boa noite e boa noticia :D
<shallwe> ubuntu 11.04 reafirma unity :D
<Romil> boa noite a todos
<Ricardo__> ora sai unity outra ora entra
<Ricardo__> ja viro patifaria
<Romil> unity ainda nao esta pronto
<Ricardo__> pra quando é o lancamento fim do mes?
<Romil> mas dizem que so nao vira por padrao em pcs com placa grafica mais basica
<Romil> o 11.04 sai dia 28/04
<Ricardo__> uma hora vo testa akele mandriva
<Ricardo__> falam bem dele
<Romil> ja testei, esbarrei na minha net wireless com autenticação pppoe
<Ricardo__> o ubuntu 11.04 no max vo fucar pelo virtualbox
<Romil> no momento to no win7, precisei falar com uns amigos no msn, e no ubuntu nao ta dando
<Ricardo__> q saco isso em Romil
<Ricardo__> nem via web funca?
<Romil> funcionou mas nao envia arquivo
<Ricardo__> ah azar de arquivo
<Ricardo__> eheh
<Romil> alem do mais tem um monte de site dando pau
<Ricardo__> o meu router tranca as portas aki no amsn
<Ricardo__> e envia arquivos so a 5k
<Ricardo__> e nem me prestei pra abrir as portas ainda
<Ricardo__> pq quase nao envio arquivo
<Romil> nao faço ideia do que esta causando isso
<Romil> nao pode ser o provedor senao tambem nao abriria no win
<Ricardo__> pois e
<Romil> é alguma config do linux
<Ricardo__> vo la ver vampire diaries saiu mais um flws
<Romil> mas no momento to sem saco pra fuçar
<Romil> blz
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-16
<Chaintech> Boa noite
<Romil> boa
<Chaintech> Será que em tão pouco tempo a Canonical vai dar conta dos problemas todos que está a passar?
<Chaintech> ou é desta que vai ser grande fracaço XD
<Romil> nao acredito em fracasso, todo lançamento de uma nova versao vem carregada de bugs e problemas, mesmo quando nao ha grandes mudanças
<Romil> o mais provavel é que o unity se tornara um opcional ao invez de ser padrao no 11.04
<Chaintech> só estou a comentar pelas noticias que se vai falando
<Romil> essa falaçao toda so vai servir pra fazer todo mundo correr pra instalar e ver como ficou
<Romil> é aquela velha historia, falem mau mas falem
<Chaintech> para quem quiser ler http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTMzMw
<Setthy> ubuntu 11.04 beta 2 unity padrão,... estou com ela aqui instalada e usando
<edvaldoscruz> Estou usando o Ubuntu 11.04,ms no modo classico e concordo plenaente
<Chaintech> Setthy eu testei o beta 2 tanto do Ubuntu como do Kubuntu e não vi assim nenhuma novidade que me deixasse animado gostei até mais do Kubuntu
<edvaldoscruz> que de 11, ainda foi muito de só 4 terem conseguido fazer algo no novo 11.04
<edvaldoscruz> por isso, estou no modo clássico
<edvaldoscruz> é melhor
<edvaldoscruz> e prático.
<Setthy> <Chaintech> então, estou testando des de ontem,... ja perdi as contas de quantas vezes o sistema travou por completo,...
<Setthy> <Chaintech> sinceramente detestei tbm,... perde muito, mas muito mais tempo com cliques atra de cliques ate chegar aonde vc quer nesse unity,...
<Chaintech> bom o meu Mint está bem pratico tb alterei algumas coisas
<Setthy> <Chaintech> bora la para off topic
<Chaintech> lol
<ruffleS> Setthy & Chaintech ou entrem no #linux4fun
<bwhog> como tirar aquela tela com animação no boot?
<Chaintech> bwhog faz assim vi /etc/default/grub
<Chaintech> na linha GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT remover o 'quiet'
<Chaintech> correr update-grub
<bwhog> Chaintech: tks
<Chaintech> ficas no boot no modo testo
<Chaintech> *texto
<bwhog> Chaintech: qual sua opinião sobre o unity?
<Chaintech> eu não gostei
<Chaintech> gosto mais do Gnome
<bwhog> Chaintech: eu estou meio relutante em usa-lo
<bwhog> Chaintech: prefiro interfaces que sejam mais populares.
<Chaintech> vamos ver se eles abrem os olhos se não abrirem sempre se pode usar outra distro
<ruffleS> bwhog, faça você mesmo um teste e dire suas próprias conclusões
<ruffleS> virtualbox ta aí pra todo mundo usar
<Chaintech> eu nem Ubuntu uso mais XD uso Mint
<Chaintech> *uso
<bwhog> ruffleS: é, vou fazer isso. mas continuo achando melhor só olhar por curiosidade, enquanto essa interface nao ficar popular e talvez ser adotada por outras distros
<Ricardo__> nem vou olhar
<Ricardo__> ja sei q vai ser so decepcao
<Chaintech> lol
<Setthy> rsrs
<Ricardo__> vou de debian classico forever agora sem mudar nada
<Ricardo__> ate explodir
<Pskol> opa
<Ricardo__> talvez no prox lts eu pense em fucar do ubuntu
<Pskol> vish
<bwhog> no meu caso, vou fazer uma migração do 8.04 para a nova versão :-)
<Pskol> bwhog, boa sorte
<Setthy> <Ricardo__> somos 2, em 2 dias com unity ja peguei raiva da canonical rsrs
<bwhog> qualquer coisa é só voltar pro gnome
<ruffleS> enquanto isso eu fico de opensuse kde 11.4
<_4_7_3_> Boa noite.
<Pskol> daqui uns dias ninguem desse canal vai usar mais ubuntu
<bwhog> opensuse é pouco usado no Brasil
<Pskol> kkkk
<bwhog> hehe
<Pskol> eu to com debian lenny ainda, tem mais um ano de suporte
<ruffleS> Pskol, se depender de mim eu vou sempre usar ubuntu ou alguma variante dele (mint, elementary OS, etc)
<bwhog> uma opção é voltar para as raízes...
<Pskol> vo me acochegar por mais um ano entao
<bwhog> slackware, debian etc.
<bwhog> Pskol: eu também sou assim, acomodado e preguiçoso com instalação de novas versões
<Pskol> bwhog, poise, nao vejo graça em ficar atualizando a toa
<igorklem> meu ssh bixo
<igorklem> )?
<igorklem> ):
<Evertonweb> onde fica o log para ver se o servidor do ubuntu caiu ?
<Evertonweb> a pasta var/log tem uma porrada
<Ricardo__> Pskol, eu curti o squeezy alem das minahs expectativas
<Ricardo__> o old stable entao tem suporte pra mais um ano depois de sair a stable?
<bwhog> vou instalar nesse demônio aqui que comprei http://www.microway.com.br/asus/modelos/N53SV-XE1.htm
<Pskol> Ricardo__, eu tbm, tenho ele no notebook, mas o lenny tbm ta perfeito pra mim
<Pskol> alias, desde o etch o debian esta muito bom
<Ricardo__> entao quer dizer
<Ricardo__> q por 3 anos
<Ricardo__> posso manter o squeezy
<Ricardo__> ou até mais de repente
<Setthy> Debian Rox rsrs
<Pskol> tenho alguns servidores com debian etch ainda
<Pskol> hehe, eles nao precisam de atualizaçao
<bwhog> eu tenho um pc no porão que roda conectiva marumbi :P
<Evertonweb> alguem pode ajudar ?
<Ricardo__> diz q esse etch era tudo na unha ne
<Ricardo__> o squeezy me surpreendeu a versao dvd ta tao facil qto ubuntu
<Ricardo__> so o driver de video q é na unha o resto é igual
<bwhog> gentoo no desktop, rola?
<ruffleS> bwhog, conhece o sabayon?
<ruffleS> bwhog, http://www.sabayon.org/
<bwhog> ruffleS: não conhecia
<bwhog> ando meio desatualizado
<Pskol> Ricardo__, o etch era facil tbm
<igorklem> ser ou não ser, eis a questão...
<igorklem> axo que vou ter que resinslatar o sistema
<vvesley> boa noite o/
<vvesley> qual o canal do debian br ?
<Setthy> o oficial não é na na freenode, é no OFTC,... #debian-br
<vvesley> Setthy: Não pode entrar em  #debian-br (Canal exclusivo a convidados)
<vvesley> : |
<vvesley> como eu faço pra ser convidado ?
<Pskol> vvesley, ##
<vvesley> Pskol: o/
<vvesley> ##debian-br
<Pskol> é
<vvesley> deu  muito certo não
<Pskol> tem q ter nick identificado
<vvesley> ##debian-br :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<vvesley> o pessoal complica em .
<Pskol> é, nao é pra qualquer um
<vvesley> Pskol: como eu faço pra registra se identifica ?
<Pskol> vvesley,  /nickserv  help register
<lucas_> saudações
<lucas_> 05:00.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT] PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01) --> eu uso essa placa de som, no entanto, quando eu vou em preferências > som, na aba de hardware, ela não aparece mais
<lucas_> o que eu devo fazer? algum abençoado pode me ajudar, por favor?
<lucas_> :D
<grogfx> Boa noite, pessoal. Como faço para visualizar os usuarios e ips de uma rede windows pelo terminal?
<fslima0> who
<fslima0> isso seria linux
<fslima0> aqui eh o ubuntu-br
<grogfx> eu sei, eu digo pelo linux mesmo
<grogfx> com o who só estou me vendo
<grogfx> não vejo os usuarios windows
<Giverny> usuários windows?
<Giverny> ehuah
<vvesley> lucas_ que ubuntu ?
<lucas_> 10.04 lts
<lucas_> mas se for preciso atualizar, eu atualizo.. eu só quero ver meu som funcionar denovo.. a placa não está com defeito, pois eu uso dual boot e no win está funfando perfeitamente
<vvesley> está sem som então ?
<Ricardo__> ve o controlador de volume
<Ricardo__> as vezes parece idiotice
<Ricardo__> mas o cara nem se toca
<Ricardo__> poe no mudo ali sem querer
<lucas_> posso te mandar um screen, para vc ver como está?
<vvesley> manda
<lucas_> http://img543.imageshack.us/i/capturadetela3r.png/
<_4_7_3_> acho que não ele disse que a placa de som não aparece mais, pode ser até que o comando: gstreamer-properties possa resolver.
<lucas_> vejamos
<lucas_> botei no automático e tá dizendo que está testando
<grogfx> Vou tentar explicar meu problema de uma melhor forma. Eu só consigo acessar os outros computadores (windows) com o smbfs, mas para isso tenho que saber o ip deles e as pastas compartilhadas
<grogfx>  gostaria de saber se existe uma forma de eu visualizar o ip destes computadores via terminal e as pastas por eles compartilhadas tb.
<lucas_> eu não sei dizer.. não manjo muito redes
<lucas_> bom
<lucas_> o meu som
<lucas_> fica só testando
<lucas_> e do canto não sai
<_4_7_3_> <lucas_> dá uma olhadinha em dispositivos vja se sua placa está listada.
<_4_7_3_> vela*
<lucas_> onde fica "dispositivos"
<lucas_> ?
<_4_7_3_> digita gstreamer-properties no terminal
<lucas_> Alsa - Advanced Linux Sound Arquiteture
<lucas_> OSS - Open Sound System
<lucas_> Servidor de som Pulse Audio
<lucas_> Personalizado
<lucas_> Auto detectar
<lucas_> só tem isso
<_4_7_3_> em plugin deixa alsa
<lucas_> e entrada
<_4_7_3_> em dispositivos olha se a sua placa está listada
<lucas_> ?
<_4_7_3_> em saida padrão
<lucas_> Nenhum
<_4_7_3_> em saida padrão não existe nada listado?!?
<lucas_> Tanto em saída padrao, como em entrada padrão tem o meno sem poder selecionar
<lucas_> e escrito Nenhum
<lucas_> como se não tivesse nada instalado
<Psychological> <lucas_> no terminal digite sudo alsaconf  responde sim pra tudo depois digita sudo alsamixer bota os volumes tudo no maximo depois sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav  pra testar e por ultimo salva a configuração com sudo alsactl store aqui sempre funciona
<lucas_> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<lucas_> sudo alsamixer
<lucas_> não pode abir o mixer: Dispositivo ou endereço inexistente
<Psychological> sudo apt-get install alsa-utils e depois tenta
<Psychological> <lucas_>
<lucas_> alsa-utils já é a versão mais nova.
<Psychological> muito estranho isso vai ve o ubuntu não deixa vc usar o alsa utils coisas de canonical
<Psychological> vou ver uma solução aqui
<virtu> e ae cambada
<virtu> to com um mac mini aqui
<virtu> apanhando
<Psychological> lucas_ ai ta a solução do alsa conf depois vc tenta configurar como te mandei a canonical tira o acesso ao alsaconf mesmo http://pabner.wordpress.com/2007/02/03/onde-foi-parar-meu-alsaconf/
<Psychological> <virtu>  qual o problema?
<virtu> nenhum... to usando o mac os x pela primeira vez
<virtu> então não sei quase nenhum programa
<virtu> até eu achar um de irc levei uns 30min
<Psychological> kkkk vc acostuma
<virtu> sim
<lucas_> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<virtu> muito louco
<Psychological> <lucas_> só baixa a versão mais recente do alsa-utils ta ligado
<lucas_> Psychological: mas já está instalada
<lucas_> alsa-utils já é a versão mais nova.
<lucas_> lucas@lucas:~$ sudo alsa conf
<lucas_> Usage: /sbin/alsa {unload|reload|force-unload|force-reload|suspend|resume}
<lucas_> ahh
<lucas_> deixa
<lucas_> to vendo agora o site
<lucas_> sono me pegando
<lucas_> kkk
<lucas_> bom
<grogfx> Pessoal, tenho consigo acessar os outros computadores (windows) com o smbfs, mas para isso tenho que saber o ip deles e as pastas compartilhadas. Gostaria de saber se existe uma forma de eu visualizar o ip destes computadores via terminal e as pastas por eles compartilhadas.
<lucas_> agora eu to enrolado
<lucas_> em compilar o negócio
<lucas_> :X
<lucas_> lucas@lucas:~/alsa-tools-1.0.12$ ./configure
<lucas_> bash: ./configure: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Psychological> hum ja vejo aqui
<Psychological> <lucas_> te mandei la no pvt
<Psychological> ta nos comentarios do tuto la
<Rt> Opa
<Zigue> E ai galera
<Zigue> tudo certo por ai?
<Rt> alguem sabe pra que serve a porta 113?
<Zigue> o Firefox 4 ta dando umas travadas chatas no Maverick
<Zigue> to quase voltando pro anterior... alguem sentiu esse prblema?
<Zigue> alguem de vcs fez o curso RNP em Brasilia final do ano pasaado?
<virtu> hi
<virtu> cambada
<virtu> ainda me aventurando neste mac aqui
<edenc> mac++
<virtu> tentando achar um appz pra mp3/flac
<the67pc> Ai galera
<the67pc> to com um bug no Ubuntu 10.10
<the67pc> Uma falta de compatibilidade
<the67pc> com o mouse
<the67pc> ele não tem a opção para usar dois dedos de uma vez
<the67pc> acho q pode estar faltando um driver
<Zigue> é acho que é melhor ir dormir
<Zigue> falow ninguem ta a fim de nada mais
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> programando php :D
<Zigue> alguem tem que trabalhar né ZNC kk boa sorte
<ZNC> :-), trabalho voluntario faz bem
<Zigue> uh faz bem e faz a diferença tb
<zero_crazy> server irc.rizon.net
<dido> boa noite?
<_4_7_3_> bom dia
<dido> é bom dia
<dido> to meio lerdo
<dido>  aqui
<_4_7_3_> ^^
<dido> sou novo em linux
<dido> to precisando de uma mãozinha
<dido>  se alguem  puder ajudar
<_4_7_3_> se eu souber.^^
<dido> unaffiliated cloak
<dido> ja viu essa frase antes?
<_4_7_3_> não
<dido> é a respeito de mascara de ip
<dido> ocultar ip
<_4_7_3_> sei...sei... acho que você consegue um #freenode
<_4_7_3_> não sei se é garantido mas tem que perguntar em inglês
<dido> é eu estava la mais como meu ingles é pessimo
<_4_7_3_> ou use proxy no pc
<dido> ai me mandaram para ca
<_4_7_3_> hey, may I obtain an unaffiliated cloak?
<dido> é isso msm que eu perguntei
<dido>  me mandaram esperar um pouco e nada
<_4_7_3_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Freenode dá uma olhadinha
<dido> tenho outra duvida tmbm
<dido>  é a respeito de bate papo
<dido> video chat
<dido>  tmbm
<_4_7_3_> qual o seu linux?
<dido> ubuntu 10.10
<dido> me disseram que não tem como executar ou abrir webcan e microfone
<dido>  nesses chat
<_4_7_3_> sobre isso não posso lhe ajudar muito porque nunca usei camera em batepapo mas se não existisse a possibilidade não haveria Skype para linux.
<dido> pois mano
<dido>  é isso que me intriga
<dido> tanto no msn quanto skype
<dido>  mais tinychat
<dido>  não rola
<_4_7_3_> já tentou?
<dido> sim
<dido> aparece uma mensagem em ingles
<_4_7_3_> deu certo?
<dido> não
<_4_7_3_> sinceramente nesse caso eu não sou de muita ajuda pois nunca usei nem microfone nem camera no linux. mallzz
<court_jester> dido: cara
<court_jester> aqui funciona de primeira
<court_jester> tanto webcam, quanto microfone
<rickwap> bom dia a todos
<dido> mais onde ta funfando?
<court_jester> já tive problema com microfone algumas vezes em alguns computadores
<court_jester> dido: funciona em tudo
<court_jester> dido: instala o cheese aí pra testar a sua webcam
<dido>  to com ele aqui ja mano
<court_jester> dido: e que erro dá quando abre o cheese?
<court_jester> tem uma opção pra escolher a saída
<court_jester> vê que opções ele dá
<dido> perai
<rickwap> pessoal como posso procurar um ficheiro marcado como invisivel no linux?
<court_jester> rickwap: por linha de comando? No nautilus ou no dolphin?
<rickwap> bom quer procurar nas particoes um autorun, e que tenho o  windows instalado em uma particao e tem virus, esta danto bluescreen
<court_jester> rickwap: se for ficheiro oculto de windows, vai aparecer
<court_jester> no linux, só oculta ficheiros que começam com .(ponto)
<rickwap> eu agora estou no linux  court_jester
<rickwap> o ficheiro e autorun.inf
<court_jester> rickwap: se quiser listá-los, por linha de comando ls -a, no nautilus é ctrl+h e no dolphin é alt+.(ponto)
<court_jester> rickwap: nautilus é o gerenciador de arquivos do gnome
<rickwap> eu estoua usar kde
<court_jester> rickwap: então é alt+.(ponto)
<dido> aaa agora eu não to achando o treco
<rickwap> ok vou tentar
<court_jester> dido: alt+f2, escreve cheese, pra agilizar
<dido> ja achei
<dido>  to com ele aberto
<dido>  minha cam  ta funfando de boa
<court_jester> dido: agora é só testar o mic
<rickwap> court_jester: nao consigo achar
<rickwap> estou a usar agora o crrl + F
<dido> em preferencia  tem um item que não esta acessivel
<court_jester> dido: preferência do cheese?
<dido> isso
<dido>  nele msm
<dido>  o dispositivo nã oesta acessivel
<court_jester> dido: estranho
<dido>  mais a imagem da cam ta de boa
<Goodiro> boa noite galera
<dido> muito msm
<dido>  cara
<court_jester> dido: experimenta testar a webcam no skype
<rickwap> como eliminar o bluescreen:(
<dido> testei ja
<court_jester> dido: e dá qual erro?
<court_jester> rickwap: windows não é aqui
<rickwap> sei desculpa coutr e que ja estou sem opcoes
<dido> a mensagem é essa: click 'allow', 'remamber', 'close'.   you clicked, 'close' without enabling you cam or mic.
<dido>  seguido de duas opções "try" again  e "close"
<court_jester> dido: essa sua cam tem algo de especial? Mic embutido? Algo diferente?
<dido> sim tem
<dido>  só o mic embutido
<dido> nessa msm janela quando clica em close
<dido>  o comando  não é executado
<dido> tenho o drive dela aki
<_4_7_3_> tchau para quem fica. ^^
<dido>  flw
<dido>  mano
<dido>  vlw ai
<Pual> Olá povão do ubuntu
<Pual> Clecio: oi
<clmnt-jr> Bom dia pessoal, alguém aí conseguiu usar o ubuntu natty com internet banda larga móvel(3g)?
<Romil> clmnt-jr, aqui nem existe essa tal 3g
<Romil> porem, se seu modem for suportado nao vejo porque nao poderia usar
<clmnt-jr> pq tipo, no 10.10 ele reconhecia a banda larga móvel... mas no 11.04 ele não reconhece
<clmnt-jr> assim que eu conectva o modem ele já o reconhecia e aparecia na litagem de redes disponivei
<clmnt-jr> *disponiveis
<Romil> entao o problema é que o modem nao esta sendo reconhecido no novo sistema
<Romil> acho essas coisas ridiculas, uma coisa que funcionava deixar de frncionar em uma nova versao quando o correto seria manter o suporte e suportar novos equipamentos
<clmnt-jr> pois é... vou dar uma olhada aqui e ver se consigo fazer esse modem ser reconhecido
<xNetoXMartinsx> bom dia pessoal
<kyndder> Bom dia galera!!!!!
<kyndder> alguem que esta usando o beta 11.04 reparou algum comportamento estranho de hardware ??
<kyndder> ninguem ????
<kyndder> Alguem esta usando o beta 11.04 ???
<Sorella> estou usando o primeiro alpha, ainda
<kyndder> voce reparou algum problema no hardware apos o uso dele ???
<Sorella> nope. Mas não cheguei a usar muito o 11.04, estava testando Arch esses dias
<kyndder> reparei que ele tem um gerenciamento de dispositivos um pouco diferente...
<jxajroad> saudações a todos!
<Sorella> kyndder: diferente?
<Sorella> jxajroad: hey
<jxajroad> Saudações amigos linuxistas! Gostaria antes de tudo de agradecer toda a ajuda que tenho recebido de vcs antes de perguntar uma curiosidade sobre o linux.
<jxajroad> :) oi Sorella!
<kyndder> por exemplo, tenho um multiboot e quando encerro o ubuntu ele desative alguns dispositivos...
<jxajroad> viu? um amigo aqui...deixa eu lembrar o nome
<jxajroad> gianomaciel me ajudou muito..nao sei se ele está on agora...
<kyndder> quando seleciono outro sistema ele nao reconhece a rede...
<jxajroad> vejam, eu baixei um arquivo do ubuntu 10.04 e queria instalar ele a partir de um CD..como eu faço?
<kyndder> <jxajroad> nao entendi? 10.04 ou 11.04 ???
<Sorella> Pelo live-cd, é só colocar ele no driver e iniciar. Dependendo da sua BIOS, você vai ter que configurar a ordem de boot para que o sistema procure primeiro no CD.
<jxajroad> esse giano disse que eu devia atualizar direto pelo synaptic mas queria instalar a partir do CD por segurança.
<Sorella> Tirando a parte de configuração da BIOS, o resto é bem intuitivo
<jxajroad> 10.04 kundder.
<jxajroad> kyndder
<jxajroad> outro linuxista disse que já instalou o 11.04 e gostou muito
<kyndder> <jxajroad ele e muito bom, mas estou com uns probleminhas...
<jxajroad> mas eu queria instalar o 10.04 primeiro mas a partir do CD. tipo..eu baixei um arquivo iso
<jxajroad> probleminhas? quais?
<Sorella> kyndder: o 10.04 é bem estável.
<Sorella> o 11.04 que está em beta
<kyndder> sim, usei o 10.10 muito tempo e estava muito bom...
<jxajroad> sim...já usei o 10,04 mas não sei que problema que deu que perdi ele e tive que voltar pro 9.8
<jxajroad> estou usando o 9.8 agora
<jxajroad> quem me ajudou a reinstalar foi o giano e o marcos
<jxajroad> aquio
<jxajroad> aqui
<Sorella> jxajroad: eu não conheço como funciona a parte de atualização pelo liveCD. Sempre atualizo meu sistema pelo update-manager.
<jxajroad> teve outro participante que me orientou pra instalar parcionando o hd para assegurar que eu não perdesse meus arquivos.
<kyndder> mas o 11.04 funciona normalmente, o problema que tenho e quando utilizo ele reinicio e tento subir outros os`s que tenho instalados...
<jxajroad> ai o giano e o outro, marcos eu acho me ajudaram
<vitor-br> alguem consegue ver streams do tipo mms no ubuntu?
<jxajroad> mas pra instalar o 10.04 do cd o que faço.?
<Sorella> kyndder: subir?
<kyndder> jxajroad: eu nao faria uma atualizacao, por causa da incompatibilidade que existe com pacotes antigos..
<jxajroad> gravo o arquivo iso que baixei num cd e instalo a partir dele??
<kyndder> Sorella: sim? ele desativa alguns itens de hardware..
<jxajroad> acho que foi por isso que tive problemas, kyndder
<jxajroad> salvei quase tudo que tinha mas perdi muita coisa...minhas bookmarks por exemplo..foram pro espaço...:(
<jxajroad> mas pra instalar do CD o que eu faço?
<Sorella> jxajroad: você tem uma partição separada pra sua /home?
<jxajroad> já tenho o arquivo iso aqui.
<kyndder> jxajroad: nao consigo mais usar o enlightenment e nem o gnome3..
<jxajroad> sim Sorella..um amigo aqui me ajudou a fazer
<Sorella> Enlightenment <3
<kyndder> sim? sou velho e gosto muito dele....
<jxajroad> nao sei o que é enlightment nem gnome3
<kyndder> shuahsuahus
<jxajroad> eu tb sou velho
<jxajroad> tenho 45 anos
<kyndder> usa linux desde quando ????
<Sorella> jxajroad: grave o CD e coloque ele no drive. Siga as instruções na tela.
<jxajroad> mas e ai? gravo o CD simplesmente compiando o arquivo que baixei?
<jxajroad> Só isso Sorella?
<Sorella> kyndder: uso e17 aqui.
<jxajroad> bem...só vim aqui me assegurar que era isso...eu desconfiei que fosse
<jxajroad> o giano me aconselhou q eu baixasse direto do synaptic
<jxajroad> mas nao quero fazer isso
<Sorella> sim, você pode usar o k3b(?) para gravar a iso
<kyndder> Sorella: na 10.10 tambem usava? mas alguns pacotes nao estao funcionando direito na 11.04
<Sorella> yep. Uso o e17 desde o 9.04
<jxajroad> eu estava pensando em comprar o cd do 10,04 e instalar de lá pra ter uma copia em caso de acidente
<jxajroad> como eu nao tinha fui obrigado a usar o velho e bom 9.8
<jxajroad> bem...obrigado mais uma vez pela ajuda Sorella e kyndder.
<kyndder> Sorella: uso o enlightenment desde 1998
<jxajroad> vou ver se compro umas mídias e becapeio o que tenho aqui e instalo o 10.04
<jxajroad> depois vou ver se instalo o 11 depois ok?
<jxajroad> vou pesquiser o que é esse enlightenment e esse gnome3
<kyndder> jxajroad: voce pode criar um pendrive se preferir...
<Sorella> eu tive alguns problemas com atualizações no 11.04, though. O apt-get travou e o sistema não montava mais meu hdd. Fiquei o dia todo olhando pra o fstab e pensando `wtf, tá tudo certo aqui' .-.
<jxajroad> usar pendrive?
<jxajroad> ok...eu poderia....
<jxajroad> é uma ideia
<kyndder> Sorella: e meiio problematico mesmo? uma instalacao limpa sempre e melhor...
<jxajroad> puts...a sorella fala grego, sorella? kkkk
<kyndder> jxajroad: voce ainda tem o ubuntu instalado ???
<jxajroad> olhar pro fstab.....pensar no wtf! kkkk
<jxajroad> sim tenho, kyndder
<Sorella> haha, não falo grego não :3
<jxajroad> um 8.09 num notebook velho e o 9.8 aqui
<Sorella> (e seria `o Sorella', mas okay)
<jxajroad> sorella quer dizer irmã em italiano
<Sorella> yep :3
<jxajroad> bom...obrigado gente..tenho que ir
<jxajroad> um beijão a todos!
<kyndder> jxajroad: no site do ubuntu tem algumas ferramentas para criacao de pendrives de instalacao...
<jxajroad> vou me virar aqui! bjs
<jxajroad> pendrive de instalaçao? ok..obrigado pela dica kyndder
<jxajroad> falou..fui!
<igorklem> o ubuntu 64 bits vem com a versão 2.7?
<igorklem> versão do python
<Chaintech> igorklem eu testei mas nem reparei na versão...
<igorklem> é pke instalei o virtualenv no ubuntu 64 e rodo normal
<igorklem> agora voltei pra versão 32
<igorklem> ta dando erro
<Chaintech> e esse erro tem a ver com a versão do python?
<igorklem> axo que sim
<igorklem> não sei
<Chaintech> já te digo que versão tem o Ubuntu 64bits
<igorklem> vlw
<Chaintech> 2.7-2
<Chaintech> mas tem outras versão para se instalar
<igorklem> pode ser isso então
<igorklem> já usou o virtualenv?
<Chaintech> não
<igorklem> preciso ver com alguem isso
<Chaintech> claro
<Chaintech> já agora que versão do Ubuntu estas a usar?
<igorklem> to com o ubuntu 10.10 32 bits e com o python 2.6.6
<Sorella> igorklem: qual erro?
<igorklem> Sorella>> vo pega aqui pera ae
<Chaintech> olha aqui https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-virtualenv/+bug/737734
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 737734 in python-virtualenv (Ubuntu) "virtualenv doesn't work if nonsystem python is in path" [Undecided,New]
<Chaintech> tem um bug
<igorklem> mesmo erro que esse cara teve
<igorklem> http://pastebin.com/GNxNtr8V
<Erilton> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<igorklem> Sorella>>  já viu esse erro?
<Chaintech> Erilton, qual o problema?
<Erilton> Eu estava instalando o ubuntu 9.10 no meio da instalação ele falou que havia algum erro no CD ou no HD dai cancelou a instalação sendo que meu hd continua particionado, como eu ajeito isso? quero deixar normal como tava antes só com o windows.
<Erilton> ChanServ.
<Chaintech> igorklem, tem um Bug acho que ainda não deve ter solução...
<igorklem> humm
<igorklem> ta lento aqui nem abriu essa página que vc me passou
<igorklem> ta atualizando
<igorklem> Chaintech :: num é esse erro não
<Chaintech> Erilton, tens que passar o DVD ou CD do windows
<Erilton> Chaintech mas dai eu perderei meus dados do Win xp
<Chaintech> igorklem ok apenas passei o link do bug talvez tenha outros que não foram reportados
<Erilton> Chaintech e se eu quiser instalar o Ubuntu 10.10 tem como eu instala-lo por cima do Ubuntu 9.10 que está travado no sistema ?
<igorklem> Chaintech :: vlw mesmo assim
<Chaintech> Erilton, só perde se mandares formatar tudo se for para recuperar o windows não perdes nada fica tudo lá
<Chaintech> sim podes instalar outros Linux e vais manter a partição do teu windows
<Chaintech> depois no Boot entras no Linux ou no windows
<oriano__> bom dia! gostaria de uma ajuda simples. como configurar meu teclado. tenho um notebook compaq presario v6000. ja tentei varias configuracoes , mas nao da certo.
<Erilton> Chaintech assim, na hora da instalação do Ubuntu 10.10 ele vai me da opção de instalar na partição do ubuntu 9.10 que não chego a concluir a instalação?
<Erilton> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<igorklem> oriano_ :: Sistema >> Preferencias >> Teclado >> Disposições
<igorklem> e vai testando de acordo com o seu teclado
<Chaintech> Erilton sim quando fores intalar vais ver a partição é só voltar a escolher ela e formatar
<Erilton> Chaintech obrigado, vou baixar aqui e tenta instala-lo.
<Chaintech> Erilton oki qual quer coisa a gente está aqui para ajudar
<Erilton> Chaintech você sabe mexer com Brute Force?
<shallwe> puxa vida olhando isso hoje em dia eu falo, um leigo não instala windows com drive e tudo no pc, mas linux, qualquer um instala :D
<shallwe> o linux mudou muito, alias graças ao ubuntu :D é tudo automatico
<Erilton> Qual melhor sistema operacional linux?
<Erilton> Slackware 13 ?
<shallwe> nesse chat é ubuntu :D
<Chaintech> Mint 10
<igorklem> Ubuntu 10.10
<Chaintech> para netbooks JoliCloud
<shallwe> se vc entrar no #slackware será slack >D
<Chaintech> XD
<Erilton> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk³
<igorklem> Já usei ubuntu, mandriva, slack, kurumin...
<igorklem> melhor foi ubuntu
<oriano__> sim, igor, obrigado, mas qual das disposioes, qual dos modelos de teclado, pois coloco o meu e mesmo assim o cedilha, por exemplo nao fica configurado
<igorklem> até o Sheldon Cooper usa o ubuntu
<Erilton> é porque o ubuntu pelo que vejo é mais automático
<shallwe> eu tb, muito facil de instalar, graaaaaaaande biblioteca de softwares e uma imensidão de suporte
<Erilton> me falaram que o melhor Slackware mas é complex o
<shallwe> tem de tudo quanto é coisa no google quando vc procura sobre problemas
<igorklem> só num tem solução do meu problema do virtualenv ):
<shallwe> o mais complexo eu acho o gentoo
<igorklem> forever alone
<shallwe> sweet
<igorklem> tem gente falando bem do arch..
<igorklem> parece ser bem leve
<igorklem> pra qm não dispõe de tanta memória
<shallwe> antigamente eu era daqueles que pegava o slack ficava compilando dias e dias pra otimizar pra maquina, mas depois comparando com o ubuntu que tu instala em 10 minutos nao vi diferença nenhuma hahaha
<shallwe> mudei pro ubuntu direto :D
<Erilton> Alguém ai entende de Brute Force????
<shallwe> igorklem, pois é mas eu me assustei um dia desses, 4 giga de memoria ja está 120 pila o.O wtf
<shallwe> hoje em dia memória ram não é mais problema :P
<igorklem> éé
<shallwe> isso ddr3 hein
<Chaintech> aqui ainda mais barato é XD
<shallwe> isso memória boa com dissipador e tudo imagina as comuns
<shallwe> e acho bem legal isso do ubuntu vir com o desktop com acelerador gráfico já que todos os pcs, netbooks, notebooks tem uma placa de video junto :D
<shallwe> hoje em dia o desktop com firulas já é uma realidade :D
<ffr76> Bom dia mundo !!!
<shallwe> bom dia :D
<igorklem> to com 4 gb ddr3 1666
<Chaintech> 4GB DDR3 Kingston CL9 PC3-10666 (1333) apenas 40€
<igorklem> :D
<shallwe> Chaintech, o.O mas isso não é no brasil :P
<Chaintech> pois não ei sei
<Chaintech> aqui é muito mais barato
<Erilton> Alguém ai entende de BRUTE FORCE???
<Erilton> Preciso descobrir login e senha do roteador lá do meu vizinho que é para eu entrar e liberar algumas portas para eu jogar counter strike porque eu puxo internet por um cabo de rede.
<shallwe> és de portugal?
<Chaintech> sim
<Erilton> Alguém aqui sabe mexer com Brute Force (descobrir login e senha) ?
<shallwe> a bom então está explicado
<Chaintech> mesmo 8Gb não está assim caro
<shallwe> barato e enquanto vcs ganham um salario minimo 4x maior que o nosso aqui se torna mais barata ainda a memoria hahahaha
<Chaintech> pois mas as coisas aqui pela Europa andam complicadas mas não só aqui no mundo todo XD
<shallwe> to sabendo, coisas de bancos etc, mas não podemos comentar muito no canal sobre ubuntu :D
<Erilton> shallwe coisas de banco?
<shallwe> Erilton, sim pode ter uma crise nos bancos da europa mas é opuuura historia
<shallwe> berlin na alemanha ta falindo o.O etc
<shallwe> vou parar se não daqui a pouco vao me chamar atenção :D
<Erilton> kkkkkkkk³
<Chaintech> lol
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<shallwe> ué que estranho ubuntu reconheceu rmvb de cara o.O
<shallwe> e eu nem instalei nada que me lembre
<Chaintech> usas VLC?
<shallwe> nao
<shallwe> o totem
<shallwe> mas devo ter instalado sim algum plugin quando pediu mas faz tempo isso nao lembro
<Erilton> :)
<Chaintech> pode ser
<Erilton> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Erilton> egua 2 segundos de ping :(
<Chaintech>  o Mint já instala tudo deixa tudo pronto
<Chaintech> Erilton aqui no meu Xchat o meu ping é de 0.0s XD
<ffr76> Galera quando coloco ip fixo cai a conexão ppp0
<ffr76> Galera quando coloco ip fixo cai a conexão ppp0?que pode ser?
<Chaintech> ffr76 esse IP é da tua rede ou do ISP?
<ffr76> Chaintech,da rede local minha
<ffr76> Chaintech,da placa eth0
<Chaintech> talvez te tenhas esquecido de alguma coisa da configuração
<ffr76> Chaintech,conf interfaces networks ip static
<ffr76> Chaintech,so não sei qual parametro para ppp0!!!!????
<oriano_> oi
<Erilton> egua 2 segundos de ping :(
<Chaintech> bom na parte de configurares a eth0 no ipv4 tens que escolher manual depois escolhes um IP fixo depois colocas a mascra de rede e por fim o gateway e depois por fim em DNS colocas o IP do gateway
<Erilton> Alguém aqui sabe mexer com Brute Force (descobrir login e senha) ?
<marmadeoli> Boa tarde! Tanto no Ubuntu 10.10 quanto no Ubuntu 11.04, quando inicializo o sistema ele me pede uma senha mestre para desbloquear o acesso à rede e outras coisas do sistema. Quanto a isso tudo bem, se não fosse o incoveniente dele sempre me pedir 4 vezes seguidas a mesma informação! Isso tem jeito?
<Erilton> já tem o ubuntu 11.04 ??
<Erilton> já tem o ubuntu 11.04 ??
<marmadeoli> última beta antes da release dia 28
<ffr76> Chaintech,ok so o dns q não sei?
<Chaintech> marmadeoli ele pede sempre a senha para se instalar algo no sistema acho qie é isso para ligares a rede podes retirar isso
<marmadeoli> Chaintech... como fazer então?
<marmadeoli> e deixar a rede automático?
<marmadeoli> no caso uso uma rede wireless para internet
<Erilton> como baixo por torrent o ubuntu?
<Romil> Erilton http://www.ubuntu-br.org/download
<Chaintech> ffr76 isso podes ver no teu router
<ffr76> Chaintech,ok o meu gw e o ip da conexao ppp0
<ffr76> Chaintech,mas e o DNS como conf:>)
<Chaintech> marmadeoli vai na configuração da tua rede sem fios e lá tens para ele ligar sempre auto quando entras no Ubuntu e tb gravas a Pass
<marmadeoli> ele está setado dessa forma, mas esta senha que lá está gravada depende da liberação por esta outra senha
<Romil> humm
<Romil> seria wireless com autenticacao pppoe?
<Romil> a minha é assim
<Chaintech> ffr76 o DNS tem que ser o mesmo que está no teu modem router se entrares lá ele vai te mostrar
<Romil> marmadeoli, se for assim tem que usar o pppoeconf pra autenticar
<marmadeoli> não...
<Chaintech> Romil acho que o wireless dele não é pppoe
<Romil> humm
<Romil> muitos provedores usam esse tipo de autenticacao hoje em dia, por isso pensei que fosse
<Chaintech> a senha que ele deve estar a usar é uma que o Ubuntu cria num livro de senhas não me recordo no nome agora
<marmadeoli> minha rede wireles é domestica, não é 3g
<marmadeoli> Chaintech, essa mesmo
<Romil> entendo
<Chaintech> tens que ir nesse programa e apagar
<Chaintech> o Mint tb faz isso
<Romil> mas creio que essa senha so é pedida se ser ubuntu logar automatico
<Chaintech> nop
<Chaintech> o meu pedia sempre que eu ligava na rede sem fios
<Chaintech> era tipo uma segunda senha de porteção
<Romil> aqui nunca pediu
<hggdh> gnome-keyring -- seahorse, ou "Password and Encryption keys"
<ffr76> Chaintech,mas como entro?
<tsnovo> conflito entre placa de som off e on
<tsnovo> alguem sabe resolver?
<Romil> ffr76, geralmente se acessa o routes digitando o ip dele no navegador
<Romil> *router
<Erilton> aff to baixando a 625kbps só
<Erilton> internet de 8mb baixando a 625kbps
<Erilton> moh prego.
<Romil> só? eu no maximo baixo a 25kb rapaz
<Romil> hehehe
<Erilton> é muito pouco pow, eu queria baixar a 1mb/ps
<Romil> dificil heinh
<ffr76> Romil,sei disto quero conf meu DNS?
<Erilton> Alguém aqui sabe mexer com Brute Force (descobrir login e senha) ????
<tsnovo> alguem sabe resolver conflito entre placas de audio off e on?
<Romil> ffr76, opendns?
<Romil> tsnovo, desativa a on se nao esta usando
<tsnovo> Romil, já desativei mas não resolveu
<ffr76> Romil,no terminal?
<Erilton> Romil 17minutos baixei 508mb :)
<tsnovo> o conflito é o seguinte
<tsnovo> elas reconhecem trocadas
<Erilton> Alguém aqui sabe mexer com Brute Force (descobrir login e senha) ????
<Romil> tsnovo, que confusao, nem deveria detectar a on se esta desabilitada na bios
<tsnovo> pois é
<Romil> ffr76, nao entendi ainda o que vc quer fazer
<tsnovo> as opções que deveriam aparecer para a off aparece para on
<ffr76> Romil,conf meu DNS?
<tsnovo> mas eu não instalei os drivers
<Romil> tsnovo, mas os modulos das duas placas estao sendo ativados?
<tsnovo> como assim modulos?
<Romil> tipo, da um lsmod e ve se as dsuas placas estao presentes
<Romil> tambem um lspci
<tsnovo> quer que eu digite lsmod  e lspci no terminal?
<Romil> ffr76, nao seria configurar o resolv.conf com os seus dns?
<Romil> tsnovo, isso
<komentarze_listy> ola, alguem sabe onde eu posso conseguir um e-mail com terminação .edu ?
<UdontKnow> komentarze_listy: se inscrever em uma universidade americana ou um prrojeto hospedado nelas?
<ffr76> Romil,e o seguinte quando conf ip fixo na minha rede perco conexão PPP0
<komentarze_listy> UdontKnow: entao, se eu usar um e-mail com .edu pra autenticar no dropbox, eu ganharei o dobro de espaço pra cada convite que eu enviei
<komentarze_listy> UdontKnow: eles nao deixam mais fazer uso do australia.edu :(
<UdontKnow> freeloader, heh
<Romil> ffr76, e acha que isso seja problema de dns?
<UdontKnow> komentarze_listy: get a life
<ffr76> Romil,talvez???
<Erilton> Chaintech
<Erilton> Chaintech eu posso gravar ubuntu ao invés de um cd em 1 dvd?
<Erilton> é que estou com preguiça de ir na rua comprar 1 cd, eu tenho aqui dvd virgem.
<Erilton> ?
<Romil> ffr76, bem, ponha o opendns no arquivo resolv.conf e teste
<Romil> tipo, no terminal poe sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ffr76> Romil,ok edito resolv.conf e?
<Romil> poe o opendns 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220
<Romil> tem tambem 8.8.8.8 e 8.8.4.4
<ffr76> e oq ser isto?
<ffr76> Romil,ok valeu cara vo almoçar ate mais valeu!!!:>)
<Chaintech> Erilton sim podes assim como tb podes colocar ele em uma PEN USB
<Romil> Erilton, recomendo o unetbootin pra rodar o ubuntu direto do pendrive
<virtu> http://forums.macrumors.com/showpost.php?p=12403532&postcount=196
<virtu> primeiro screenshot de mac os x que faço na vida
<virtu> depois de 30 anos
<Chaintech> podia estar melhor
<Chaintech> XD
<virtu> Chaintech: cmprei ontem o mac mini
<virtu> entao estou ha umas 6 horas aprendendo a mexer nele
<virtu> =D
<Chaintech> virtu, gostos são gostos eu nunca compraria um MAC
<virtu> sim sim... eu tava muito em duvida Chaintech
<virtu> pois pelo preço que paguei compraria um note ou desk MUITO superior em hardware
<Chaintech> claro
<virtu> Chaintech: comprei ele em razão do piano digital que tenho
<virtu> e mexer num mac...
<virtu> =P
<Chaintech> XD
<virtu> agora tem que me durar uns 3 anos
<virtu> meu note durou isso
<Chaintech> cuidado com o calor se não a maça fica mole :)))) brincadeia minha boa compra explora ele bem e te diverte
<virtu> aham
<virtu> =)
<_4_7_3_> LOL AMIGOS! e bom dia.
<Chaintech> oi
<ubuntu_> Boa Tarde
<ubuntu_> preciso de ajuda
<ubuntu_> queimou minha placa mãe e o ubuntu não entra mais em modo grafico
<ubuntu_> como posso arrumar isso
<ubuntu_> =S
<_4_7_3_> se queimou algo só outro
<_4_7_3_> fui!
<ubuntu_> então consigo entrar em modo texto
<ubuntu_> e rodando o linux pelo cd vejo os diretorios
<ubuntu_> não tem como reconfigurar isso
<ubuntu_> ?
<rafael_fsa> Boa tarde!
<ubuntu_> Boa Tarde
<ubuntu_> rafael ta aew ?
<rafael_fsa> Como faço para coletar a saida de uma comando, mas sem as duas primeiras linhas?
<ubuntu_> boa pergunta
<ubuntu_> vc sabe como editar o x
<ubuntu_> no linux instalado no hd utilizando o live cd
<ubuntu_> ?
<rafael_fsa> /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ubuntu_> isso
<rafael_fsa> Qual a sua dúvida?
<ubuntu_> so te explicar a placa mãe e video qurimou .. dai o linux so sai em modo texto
<ubuntu_> quando dou startx ele começa a querer carregar mais não conseg
<ubuntu_> dai tem de reconfigurar
<ubuntu_> so que não sei fazer
<ubuntu_> hahau
<rafael_fsa> Qual a versão do seu Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> creio que seja 10.10
<ubuntu_> pelo live eu tenho acesso a partição do ubuntu no disco
<rafael_fsa> OK
<rafael_fsa> Vá em /etc/X11
<rafael_fsa> Lá deve ter um arquivo alternativo
<ubuntu_> copio e colo ?
<rafael_fsa> Só não lembro o nome, pois estou usando o Ubuntu 10.04
<rafael_fsa> Qual o nome do arquivo que você encontrou?
<ubuntu_> xorg.conf
<ubuntu_> x
<ubuntu_> tem varios
<ubuntu_> kk
<rafael_fsa> deve ser xorg.conf mais alguma coisa
<rafael_fsa> Você tem como dar um ls nessa pasta e postar aqui?
<ubuntu_> não so esse
<ubuntu_> vou tentar pera
<Skull> não poste aqui, poste no pastebin.ca e mande o link
<ubuntu_> explica ai como faz
<ubuntu_> ja dei o ls
<ubuntu_> salvei o conteúdo
<ubuntu_> como faz pra mandar pra ti
<Skull> sudo X -configure :1
<hggdh> ubuntu_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; ls -l | pastebinit
<hggdh> ubuntu_: e depois poste o link resulting por ca
<rafael_fsa> Legal hggdh, não sabia dessa
<ZNC> marcos >  ##ubuntu-br-offtopic se quiser falar fale por la, sem mais nem menos
<ubuntu_> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/teste
<ubuntu_> instalou onde acho ele ahauha
<rafael_fsa> ubuntu_, tenta o que o Skull disse
<rafael_fsa> sudo X -configure :1	
<ubuntu_> certo
<rafael_fsa> Como faço para mostrar saida de um comando sem mostrar as X primeiras linhas
<rafael_fsa> ?
<rafael_fsa> Não acha nada sobre isso na internet
<ubuntu_> não ja revirei
<ubuntu_> um agora ta dando errno 2
<ubuntu_> o que é isso
<ubuntu_> srsr
<rafael_fsa> O comando sudo X -configure :1
<ubuntu_> sim
<ubuntu_> ele começa e cai nisse erro
<ubuntu_> errno 2
<Skull> ubuntu_ faz o trivial
<Skull> entra no http://pastebin.ca
<Skull> cola o codigo de erro e manda o link
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/2047207
<ubuntu_> esse é o da pasta
<ubuntu_> x
<ubuntu_> x11
<Skull> odeio este sudo :D
<ubuntu_> huahua
<Skull> faz assim
<Skull> sudo passwd root
<Skull> e digita uma senha para root
<ubuntu_> um em modo texto não da pra salvar o log
<Skull> depois digita su
<Skull> e a senha
<Skull> e depois
<Skull> X -configure :1
<ubuntu_> alterei a senha root
<rafael_fsa> Esse comando tem que ser executado no sistema alvo, ou seja, no Ubuntu que está instalado o HD e não com o LiveCD
<ubuntu_> vou la ja volto
<rafael_fsa> Skull, você sabe como eu faço para o comando cat /proc/net/dev não mostrar as duas primeiras linhas?
<rafael_fsa> Sem usar grep
<ubuntu_> voltei
<ubuntu_> um ja tenho o log do erro
<ubuntu_> que esta dando
<ubuntu_> =)
<ubuntu_> Rafael ta aew ?
<rafael_fsa> Tenta colocar isso no seu xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/2047208
<rafael_fsa> É bem genérico, deve funcionar
<ubuntu_> http://pastebin.ca/2047215
<ubuntu_> esse é o erro que esta dando
<rafael_fsa> ubuntu_, conseguiu?
<ubuntu_> não consigo salvar
<ubuntu_> não tenho autorização
<rafael_fsa> OK
<rafael_fsa> Execute
<rafael_fsa> sudo nautilus
<rafael_fsa> E tente modificar o aquivo novamente
<ubuntu_> + isso no hd ou no live
<ubuntu_> ?
<rafael_fsa> No live
<ubuntu_> deu
<ubuntu_> deu um sudo gedit kkk
<ubuntu_> dai salvou
<rafael_fsa> OK
<ubuntu_> reiniciar para ver se vai ok
<ubuntu_> ja volto
<ubuntu_> kkk
<rickwap> boa noite
<rafael_fsa> Boa tarde :)
<rickwap> rsrs
<rickwap> alguem pode me endicar um bom programa para fazer video chamadas no linux usando msn
<rafael_fsa> Acho que atualmente no Linux roda bem sistema Google e Skype, desconheço outros, pois não uso MSN
<rickwap> obrigado pela dica rafael_fsa
<rickwap> rafael_fsa: instalei o skype mais nao o encontro
<rafael_fsa> Ele deve estar em Aplicativos > Internet
<rickwap> nao esta
<rafael_fsa> Você baixou ele através do site?
<rickwap> nao
<rickwap> tenho k baixar atravez do site?
<rafael_fsa> recomendo
<edvaldoscruz> Boa tarde a todos
<rafael_fsa> boa
<rickwap> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar o skype no linux ked?
<ZNC> http://www.skype.com/intl/pt/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<ZNC> clica em (Descarregar)
<rickwap> obrigado staff
<ZNC> escola ubuntu 32 bits
<ZNC> pega o .deb
<ZNC> abre o terminal, digita dpkg -i nomedoarquivo.deb
<piero> Alguém tem experiência compilando o driver sisimedia?
<rickwap> mais uma coisa, como posso baixar drives da minha placa de tv?
<Soares> Boa Tarde
<Romil> boa
<rafael_fsa> boa
<Ricardo__> buenas
<ffr76> !ping
<ubottu-br> pong!
<Romil> hehe
<ffr76> Boa noite Romil
<Romil> boa
<syanptic_siX> Boa.
<syanptic_siX> ops...
<syanptic_siX> :P
<syanptic_siX> Boa noite.
<syanptic_siX> :D
<ZNC> boa noite
<ZNC> lojas que vende calçados personalizados de linux existe? tem? coturno com o solado com o pinguin? :S queria uma :(
<Pskol> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Pskol> da pra adaptar
<Pskol> m pé de pato
<ZNC> :-/
<ZNC> Pskol >  to falando serio :(
<ZNC> Pskol >  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Qvs5WBRhKE4/TOf-0k_4LnI/AAAAAAAAAE0/tUAWZ1OXiAA/s1600/coturno1.jpg
<ZNC> queria no solado ou na lateral direita
<Pskol> manda bordar
<Pskol> um pinguim
<ZNC> mmm, mas no couro da?
<Pskol> dá
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> Pskol >  mmm vlw vou ver onde q bordam
<Romil> coturno com pinguim bordado...
<Romil> vai ficar esquisito
<ZNC> ser esquisito é ser normal
<Romil> blz
<Romil> ZNC, esse coturno da foto geralmente faz parte de um uniforme
<Romil> tem empresa que nao permite alteracao no uniforme
<ZNC> Romil >  o da foto é so semelhante o meu é bem diferente ^^
<ZNC> Romil >  eu comprei mesmo comprei 2
<Romil> humm. nao um calçado dos mais confortaveis, porque comprou logo coturnos? pretende trabalhar como segurança?
<ZNC> nao, e é bem seguro andar com um :-)
<ZNC> *é
<Romil> trabalho numa empresa de segurança, la o coturno é desse da foto mesmo
<ZNC> Romil >  mmm
<ZNC> Romil >  qual sao os cuidados q vc tem com ele?
<Romil> eu nao uso, os seguranças da empresa que usam, eu trabalho como monitorador na empresa
<ZNC> mmm
<Romil> os cuidados que eu vejo o pessoal ter é so manter limpo e engraxado
<Romil> nao tem muito o que fazer
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> Romil >  vlw
<_4_7_3_> boa noite.
<syanptic_siX> _4_7_3_, boa noite. :)
#ubuntu-br 2011-04-17
<MarceloVaz> boa noite
<MarceloVaz> alguma alma caridosa para javascript? :D
<MarceloVaz> estou apanhando para uma validação de endereço de email
<MarceloVaz> ele verifica o campo informado, quando insiro fulano@etc.local
<MarceloVaz> ele valida como errado e não deixa eu inserir
<MarceloVaz> a expressão é esta: expression	= /^.+\@(\[?)[a-zA-Z0-9\-\.]+\.([a-zA-Z]{2,4}|[0-9]{1,3})(\]?)$/;
<MarceloVaz> n entendo bulhufas de js =x
<Giverny> noss
<Giverny> ta errada essa validação MarceloVaz
<MarceloVaz> sei lá
<MarceloVaz> n manjo disso
<MarceloVaz> mas alterei um campo ali {1,3} para {1,5}
<MarceloVaz> e fez o que eu preciso
<MarceloVaz> :D
<MarceloVaz> faltou limpar os temps do navegador, por isso n tava rolando
<Giverny> MarceloVaz http://regexlib.com
<tsnovo> como instalar driven de placa de som encore
<tsnovo> eu tenho o cd
<tsnovo> como instalar driver de som?
<MarceloVaz> tsnovo tem drivers pra linux neste cd ?
<MarceloVaz> seu som não foi reconhecido automaticamente ?
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> de ter sido até que foi
<tsnovo> só que as funçoes da placa não estão
<tsnovo> pois a minha placa off é 7.1 e não reconhece nada
<tsnovo> reconhece normal
<tsnovo> e tenho um home que tem 3 fios
<tsnovo> e só posso utilizar 1
<MarceloVaz> entendo
<tsnovo> ele reconhece como sendo uma placa qualquer
<MarceloVaz> sim
<MarceloVaz> normal
<tsnovo> não aparecem as funcões de uma placa 7.1
<MarceloVaz> e o driver q vem no cd, que formato é ?
<tsnovo> de windows
<MarceloVaz> é um bin, tem que compilar? veio com driver pra linux neste cd ?
<tsnovo> não
<tsnovo> só pra windows
<MarceloVaz> tem que ver se teu fabricante fornece drivers
<tsnovo> é encore
<MarceloVaz> qual o modelo da placa?
<tsnovo> ENM232-8VIA | Som Ambiente PCI de 7,1 Canais
<tsnovo> ENM232-8VIA | Som Ambiente PCI de 7,1 Canais
<tsnovo> encore
<tsnovo> oque faço?
<MarceloVaz> to baixando o driver do site
<MarceloVaz> pra ver se tem algo pra linux
<tsnovo> valeu
<MarceloVaz> http://www.encore-usa.com/br/support/ENM232-8VIA
<MarceloVaz> conhecendo a fabricante
<MarceloVaz> 98% de não ter
<tsnovo> caso não tenha oque faço?
<orium-5> boa noite
<orium-5> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 10.10
<orium-5> e gostaria de uma ajuda
<orium-5> se possivel
<orium-5> de como aumentar a minha resolucao de minha placa de video
<tsnovo> MarceloVaz, oque aconteceu?
<MarceloVaz> tsnovo nada pra linux dentro do pacote
<tsnovo> e agora?
<MarceloVaz> dá uma busca na web
<MarceloVaz> alguem deve ter feito algum macete pra isso
<tsnovo> busco como?
<licensed> minha webcam no skype esta de cabeca pra baixo e com auto zoom. alguem tem ideia de como posso consertar o zoom? eu consegui inverter a posicao usando LIBV4LCONTROL_FLAGS=3 mas o zoom ainda nao consegui. No cheese a webcam está normal, o problema é no skype
<tsnovo> MarceloVaz, http://www.nogeekneeded.com/ua/support
<tsnovo> dê uma olhada aí
<tsnovo> na parte cinza tem algo sobre pacote linux
<MarceloVaz> tsnovo é pra placa de tv/fm este
<MarceloVaz> pra tua placa de som eles não disponibilizam nada
<tsnovo> e agora cara
<tsnovo> como faço?
<tsnovo> ou oque faço?
<MarceloVaz> tsnovo sei lá
<MarceloVaz> encore mal e porcamente tem suporte no windows
<MarceloVaz> se comprou a placa a pouco
<MarceloVaz> tente trocar por outra
<tsnovo> hum...
<tsnovo> vi este forum aqui
<tsnovo> dê uma olhada
<tsnovo> http://d22bstudio.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/placa-de-som-encore-7-1-vs-linux-ubuntu-ainda-ha-uma-luz-no-fim-do-tunel/
<tsnovo> como faço para encontrar nos repositórios do Ubuntu um pacote do alsa para drivers envy24
<tsnovo> oque são os repositorios do ubuntu?
<MarceloVaz> use o synaptic
<tsnovo> e digito oque lá?
<tsnovo> GUI based ALSA utilities for specific hardware
<tsnovo> será que é isso?
<Punkx> boa noite
<Punkx> como faço para rodar um programa no boot do sistema ... mas tem que ser o root
<Punkx> o programa precisa de privilegio de root para rodar
<Giverny> Punkx já ouviu falar de runlevel?
<Punkx> sim
<Giverny> dá uma lidinha no google
<_4_7_3_> maldade^^
<Punkx> pois é
<Punkx> mas já deu uma clareada
<Punkx> obrigado mesmo assim Giverny
<Punkx> Giverny, se eu colocar ele no runlevel5 , ele executa como root?
<Pskol> Andre_Gondim, ta porai?
<_4_7_3_> é só mudar o suoders
<_4_7_3_> e editar no aplicativos de sessão
<MarconM> _4_7_3_: ta tenso la
<MarconM> os cara tao fludando
<_4_7_3_> hiper
<_4_7_3_> mais flood que o "acid"
<Pskol> culpa da lady gaga
<Punkx> _4_7_3_, já coloquei ele nos aplicativos de sessao
<Punkx> olhando aqui na pasta /etc/rc0.d ele esta lá
<_4_7_3_> com o comando sudo?
<Punkx> coloquei o comando sudo tmb
<davila> pô, alguem ai entende de python?
<_4_7_3_> se editou direitinho o suoders e acrescentou o programa no aplicativos de sessão não precisa mais se preocupar ele vai iniciar no boot como root
<davila> to c/ um problema q nao tinha no windowns
<Punkx> _4_7_3_, nao inicia
<_4_7_3_> no arquivo /etc/sudoers acrescente %admin ALL= NOPASSWD e o local do arquivo para iniciar em sudo sem senha.
<Punkx> _4_7_3_, consegui fazer rodar
<Punkx> coloquei o comando para ser executado no rc.local
<_4_7_3_> legal
<Punkx> outra duvida
<Punkx> instalei o sendemail, criei meu script sh para enviar um email usando o smtp do gmail.. deu o seguitne erro:
<Punkx> Apr 17 00:39:01 hrpa-41-info sendEmail[3272]: ERROR => No TLS support!  SendEmail can't load required libraries. (try installing Net::SSLeay and IO::Socket::SSL)
<Punkx> consegui
<Punkx> instalei esses pacotes e deu certo! \o/
<Soares> boa noite
<_4_7_3_> boa noite
<AlexandreMBM> Olá! Procuro isso: http://www.guiadopc.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/cdconcept.png. Sendo que para o Ubuntu 10.10.
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> o que realmente vc quer?
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, desculpe-me, tinha me ausentado um pouco
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu quero um capa de cd desse tipo aí
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu tenho envelopes transparentes...
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu posso ajustar o tamanho de impressão com o Inkscape
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas eu procuro a arte
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu NÃO quero assim: http://leverson.wordpress.com/2010/09/12/nova-capa-para-minha-copia-do-maverick-meerkat/
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu quero assim: http://www.guiadopc.com.br/noticias/16046/ubuntu-10-10-encomende-seu-cd-agora.html
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, encontrei um site interessante: http://ubuntu-art.org
<giano_> eu tenho um cd do 10.10 que recebi da canonical vc quer
<giano_> vc é de onde?
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu sou de Natal-RN, mas não faço questão dessas coisas. Uso Ubuntu como sistema padrão há mais de 3 anos, talvez.
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, estou gravando um CD para alguém
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, e quero fazê-lo logo... já já
<giano_> hum
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não quero deixar a pessoa esperando
<giano_> sim
<th_dsmg> Bom dia a todos.
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, queria tornar razoavelmente apresentável
<AlexandreMBM> th_dsmg, bom dia
<th_dsmg> Alguém faz uso de algum programa semelhante ao hamachi no ubuntu?
<giano_> <th_dsmg> o próprio hamachi
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, achei isso: http://tinyurl.com/4x66h4d
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas ainda não me agrada o fundo ser tão sólido (cor)
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> eu acho legal esse
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, preferiria uma arte de aspecto mais vazado
<th_dsmg> giano Mas não haveria problemas devido as versões.
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, um problema é que vou ter de imprimir preto e branco
<th_dsmg> ?
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, as circunstâncias me obrigam
<giano_> eu tanbem tenho 10 cds do lts aqui se precisar me da um toque
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, originais?
<giano_> não]
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, canonical?
<giano_> sim
<giano_> <th_dsmg>não
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, o LTS é o que uso
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> sim
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, também tenho a imagem
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas pergunto assim: CD's com arte?
<giano_> sim
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, rótulos?
<giano_> da canonical originais
<giano_> recebi deles uma caixa
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, 10.04.1
<AlexandreMBM> ?
<giano_> sim
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, onde você está?
<giano_> porto alegre RS
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, e você está distribuindo isso como? por conta própria?
<Romil> pertinho. hehe
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não é perto, mas talvez eu quisesse
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mais rápido do que pedir à canonical
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu nem peço mais a eles
<Romil> com certeza
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, nem sei se ainda mandam unidade
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, quanto seria pra você me enviar dois por PAC?
<Romil> dizem que o 11.04 nao vai mais ser enviado
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, CEP 59092-030
<giano_> o valor do pac só isso vou ver aqui
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, isso é ruim. podiam pelo menos enviar de muitos a "grupos", tipo aos PSL estaduais
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu soube que pra livro há uma modalidade com descontos de 50%, muito barato
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, será que software se enquadra?
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu participo do site livralivro.com.br
<Romil> li na net que pretendem fazer isso mesmo, enviar a organizaçoes, comunidades etc, algo desse genero
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, gente envia livros por R$ 4,00
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, se enviassem ao PSL, muitos, já estaria bom, então os PSL estaduais recebriam através deles
<Romil> envio de cd é como carta normal, depende do peso
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, PSL - Projeto Software Livre
<Romil> humm
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, sim, eu imagino que sim, talvez R$ 2,00
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, parece que a modalidade usada para os livros, que eu disse, é "impresso"
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, diz-se que tem 50% de desconto
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu ainda vou gravar o Ubuntu 10.10 hoje, para sistema experimentação
<Romil> AlexandreMBM, porque precisa dos cds da canonical? a imagem baixada na net tem o mesmo efeito
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, se a pessoa gosta, vou propor o LTS para uso desktop
<giano_> sim melhor
<giano_> mais estavel que essas de 6 meses
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, pois é, seria melhor se eu tivesse os das canonical aqui já agora
<Romil> alem do mais estamos as vesperas do lançamento do 11.04
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, depois de eu apresentar o CDR hoje, ele perderá meio o efeito
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, os CD's da canonical impressionam! é isso!
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, sim, tem isso
<Romil> humm. efeito psicologico entao
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, tem esses detalhes
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas quanto deu?
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, sim
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, faz alguma diferença
<Romil> eu acho bobeira, o que importa mesmo é o uso
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, essa pessou, em vários anos, foi a primeira que voluntariamente me pediu "dê-me um cd do Ubuntu, se você tiver, quero experimentar"
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, a primeira, anos
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, as pessoas desconhecem demais o GNU/Linux
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, e principalmente os valores do software livre ou do código aberto
<Romil> eu sei, tao muito acostumados ao next, next do windows
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, não só isso, muitas vezes trata-se de egoismo mesmo
<Romil> muito embora algumas coisas no linux me deixam passado
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, quero o facil, o imediatamente lucrativo, etc
<Romil> por exemplo
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, tipo? (sim, há defeitos, mas você se refere a que?)
<giano_> defeitos todos tem
<giano_> mac win linux
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, oops! * querem o fácil
<giano_> unix
<Romil> no momento to no win7, o ubuntu ta em outra partiçao, devido pro com internet
<Raylton> defeitos todos tem[2]
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, sim, mas o GNU/Linux tira um pouco de alguns costumes cômodos
<Romil> alguns sites nao abrem, msn nao conecta nem a pau
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não entremos nesse assunto demais
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não geremos discussão improdutiva
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, que problema?
<giano_> eu gosto de quebrar um pouco a cabeça por isso uso archlinux kkk
<Romil> os sites do hotmail, r7 e outros nao abrem e nao façlo ideia do que estaria causando isso
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, pois é, mas os valores que as pessoas aceitam fazem crescer os olhos para alguns defeitos
<Romil> no win abrem normal
<giano_> Romil pode ser dns ou faixa de ip do teu modem
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu fugi de perder tempo com o sistema, por isso uso Ubuntu
<Romil> mas se fosse isso no win tambem nao abriria
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, já usei Conectiva, Slackware, e outras
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, o linux não é menos comodo que outros sistemas, o problema é que as pessoas esquecem que um dia elas aprenderam a utilizar windows
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, depende dos valores
<giano_> mas com o arch não perco tempo instalo uma vez só e nunca mais preciso mexer configuro e pronto só a instalação que é demorada
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, no GNU/Linux existem comodidades que não existem no Windows, e vice-versa
<giano_> sem novas versões rooling release
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, o detalhe está na valoração que as pessoas
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, sim... sem duvida
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu acho legal demais escrever scripts e usar o wget para baixar sites de forma automática
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, mas já que tocou nesse assunto...
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, baixar 90 vídeos de uma vez, usando um script
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, mas para algumas pessoas isso não tem a menor utilidade, ou menor importancia
<Romil> ja meu uso do pc é bem basico
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, teria interesse em criar uma distro linux junto comigo...
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, "deus me livre!"
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, ?
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu gosto de usar
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, tem gente que não se sente perdendo tempo fuçando
<Romil> basicamente internet, office. o ubuntu supre perfeitamente minhas necessidades, so essa doidera com a net que estressa
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu mesmo, alguma vezes
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, mas tem vezes que acho algumas coisas, para mim, para minha vida, uma tremendo desperdicio de tmepo
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, eu compilo e escrevo... eu só preciso de pessoas pra dar opinião, pessoas que entendam do assunto
<giano_> sou loco por desenpenho por isso prefiro crux arch e gentoo mais é por causa do desenpenho
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu já faço isso, um pouquinho, com o pessoal do la.org
<AlexandreMBM> linuxacessivel.org
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, quando consigo
<giano_> desktop openbox e17  fluxbox
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, por que não junta-se a um grupo como esse?
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eles fazem uma distro para defeicientes visuais
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, vou dar uma olhada
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, alias, é uma remasterização do ubuntu
<giano_> isso acho legal
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, muito interessante mesmo o projeto deles
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, legal...
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, às vezes dá até vontade de usar como distro padrão
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, pra ver se aproximo mais a família do GNU/Linux
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, pois a distro é muito simples
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, eu estou pensando em uma coisa maior, a longo prazo
<Romil> debian?
<giano_> aqui em casa todo mundo usa linux
<Romil> ja tentei usar debian
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, giano_ eu só precisaria de desabilitar a síntese de voz (por que não somos deficientes visuais)
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, ubuntu
<giano_> até minha vó rsrsrsrs pior que é verdae
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, eu não posso obrigar as pessoas
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, matenho um dual-boot por causa deles
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, uma bifurcação do gtk++
<giano_> aqui todos gostam
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas tem um conta no Ubuntu pra eles também, de aspecto simplificado
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, PS: sim sem a voz é melhor
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eles vão lançar nova versão de hoje pra amanhã
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, está saindo
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> não consegui achar como calcular o envio dos cds
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, eu ouvi dizer
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, isso não é uma distro...
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, eu sei Oo
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não importa
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, não estou muito estimulado
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, é que uma api nova dentro de uma distro, com programas novos
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, desculpe-me
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> mas vejo essa semana e quando precisar te envio
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, tipo um mini-distro com programas próprios pra ela
<giano_> <AlexandreMBM> quando precisar é só pedir
<giano_> se ainda tiver te mando
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, tipo um editor de video que preste, uma ferramenta de configuração potente
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, conselho conselho, nem todo mundo gosta
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, pense bem no que investe seu tempo
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, se não for inovador, por que fazer?
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, ame a sua vida
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, não desperdice tmepo
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, só um pouco
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, eu quero fazer uma nova api, com suporte mais amplo a css
<AlexandreMBM> giano_, mas acho que vou me ater a gravar e jogar uma boa conversa
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, CSS em GTK... como assim?
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, não é perda de tempo, eu ganho em experiencia
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, você é quem saber, eu não sei da sua vida
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, apenas joguei uma ideia pra lhe fazer pensar
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, minha vida é simples, sou estudante, programador voluntario da wikimedia, gosto de praia, eu sou quase vegetariano(exceto pelas pizzas e carne de vez em quando)
<Romil> humm. nao entendo nasda de programacao
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, já vivi algo assim, ainda sou voluntario da wikipedia
<Romil> ate tenho curiosidade, mas acho que nao tenho a paciencia necessaria
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, cada um encontra um lugar no mundo
<Raylton> Romil, é facil cara
<AlexandreMBM> não pretendo ser vegetariano
<Romil> bom, algem esta testando o 11.04? testando o unity?
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, eu vou indo
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, tudo de bom
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, tchau
<AlexandreMBM> até mais a todos
<Romil> tchau
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM,  té mais cara =D
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, até
<Raylton> Romil, é facil, você só precisa saber estrutura de dados, o resto é apenas floreio
<Raylton> Romil, Não, tow com o 10.04 ainda. mas tenho o 11.04 numa maquina virtual
<Romil> humm. e o que esta achando?
<Raylton> Não gostei não
<Raylton> mas achei bem criativo
<Romil> eu ate entendo o que a canonical esta querendo lançando o unity, mas to achando tudo muito apressado
<Raylton> talvez eu me acostume
<Raylton> eu tbm...
<Raylton> e o unity é muito simples....
<Raylton> quase não tem opções
<Raylton> preferia a awn do lado esquerdo
<Romil> acho que o que eles qurem é criar uma cara esclusiva pro ubuntu, e nao uma personalização do gnome como tem sido ate agora
<Raylton> sim... por isso eu acho criativo...
<Romil> isso deve firmar o ubuntu, torna-lo um sistema unico como win e mac
<Romil> mas, a pressa pode por tudo a perder
<Romil> se a usabilidade ficar prejudicada vai ser um tiro no pe
<giano_> unico é só uma interface vai ser sempre linux
<Romil> giano_ é o chamdo efeito psicologico
<Raylton> pois é... mas já tava na hora do ubuntu arriscar um pouco mais
<giano_> kkkkkkkk
<Romil> claro que sera sempre linux
<Raylton> não necessariamente
<Romil> mas com cara de ubuntu
<Raylton> o mac é unix. mas quantas pessoas sabem disso?
<Romil> eu gosto do ubuntu, esse negao é fods
<Romil> so nao to usando agora devido os pro com internet
<giano_> eu não gosto porque gosto de compilar meu pacotes e meu kernel pra tiar até o ultimo bit do processador
<giano_> sou viciado em desenpenho
<Romil> humm. eu hein, prefiro instalar e usar apenas
<Romil> o mais complicado que usei ate agora foi debian, uma distro que sempre tem algo por fazer
<Romil> nem sei como ficou a ultima versao
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton giano_ Google Images me devolveu isso: http://spreadubuntu.org/sv/node/514
<giano_> sou da familia crux arch e gentoo
<Romil> nunca usei nenhum dos tres
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton giano_ ou simplesmente isso: http://www.devsource360.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/cd1fe_ubuntu-maverick-meerakat.png
<Romil> humm. gostei do timao
<Romil> hehe
<Raylton> timão ?
<Raylton> hehe
<Romil> o suricate da segunda imagem
<Romil> nunca assistiu timao e pumba?
<Raylton> eu sei
<Romil> humm
<Raylton> eu quis dizer
<Raylton> timão? no banner do ubuntu?
<AlexandreMBM> Quem se interessar pelo assunto: http://picasaweb.google.com/lcjohnny/Ubuntu#
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton se quiserem se dirigir a mim, por favor, falem ao meu apelido
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton eu não permanecerei lendo o canal
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, Ok !
<Romil> sim, Raylton o timao no banner é devido o nome, meerkat significa suricate
<Raylton> hehe =D
<Romil> numa tradução livre, maverick meerkat seria suricate livre ou independente
<Raylton> Romil, isso é VDA =P hehe
<Raylton> Romil, uma pergunta....
<Raylton> Romil, o que falta no ubuntu?
<Romil> o que falta depende do que vc procura num sistema, no meu caso nao falta nada
<Romil> tem td o que eu uso
<Romil> porem
<Romil> ha pessoas que precisam de programas que nao tem versao pra linux, e tambem o pessoal que curte jogos
<Romil> mas isso nao é um pro do ubuntu
<ZNC> haihaihaia isso sim q é suporte http://goo.gl/zYVuX
<ZNC> srsr
<Raylton> Romil, hum... interessante
<Romil> Raylton, tem gente que nao abre mao de certos programas devido costume ou devido bons recursos mesmo, tipo, o office, a microsoft fez versao dele pro mac, mas e pro linux?
<virtu> eu to usando mac desde sexta
<virtu> nunca usei
<virtu> aproveitei o gancho ali
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton giano_ eu já tinha um formato para impressão em A4
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton giano_ coloquei as imagens nele
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, Raylton giano_  vou enviar
<Romil> virtu, ta podendo ne, comprou um mac?
<virtu> comprei um mac mini Romil, meu notebook estragou e dai comprei o mac
<Raylton> Romil, exatamente...  porque um msoffice pra mac e não pra linux
<virtu> o mais estranho é que no OS X não existe a função recortar (cut)
<virtu> só copiar e colar
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, Romil giano_ se não quiserem, é só negar
<Romil> AlexandreMBM, eu nem recusei, foi o mirc que recusou automatico, nem sei mais como mexer nele depois de tanto tempo sem usar
<Raylton> Romil, exatamente...  porque uma pra mac e não pra linux?
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, o que era isso?
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, a arte pronta pra imprimir
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, também tenho em PDF agora
<Romil> Raylton, pois é, ne so office nao, tem messenger pra mac, e outros softwares microsoft, pra linux nem noticia
<giano_> esse xchat ta negando sozinho as coisas é bug ja dei uma pesquisada no google
<Raylton> Romil, sim isso se deve ao simples fato do linux não ter valor comercial pra microsoft
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, tu que fez essas artes foi?
<Romil> bah, e os milhoes de office piratas que tem mundo afora tem valor comercial pra eles?
<Raylton> Romil, claro
<Romil> acho que talvez nem seja devido valor comercial
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, não
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu peguei aquelas duas imagens
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, duas artes
<Raylton> Romil, ao utilizar msoffice você está fazendo propaganda da MS
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, e coloquei como frente e verso para o envelope do CD
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, para envelopes transparentes do tamanho de um CD
<Romil> tipo, vamos dizer que vc resolva criar um software pra linux, qual a primeira coisa que vc tem que pensar?
<AlexandreMBM> Romil, utilidade, uso, para difusão justificada
<Raylton> Romil, a primeira etapa de criação do software e o rabiscoframe
<Romil> sim, mas alem disso vc tem que pensar em que distro ela vai rodar
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, Romil cai de paraquedas
<Romil> ai o bixo pega ne
<Raylton> Romil, na verdade não
<Raylton> Romil, todas as distros que utilizam gtk podem executar os mesmo programas
<Romil> mas sempre tem diferencas entre as distribuiçoes, otimizaçoes etc
<Raylton> Romil, sim as diferenças são as dependencias
<Romil> e nao da pra atender a todas
<Romil> o proprio openoffice certamente deve sofrer alteraçoes por parte de cada distro
<Raylton> Romil, e influencia diretamente na facilidade de instalar o programa
<Raylton> Romil, teoricamente, pelo menos não alterações programacionais
<Raylton> se as apis forem as mesmas
<Raylton> entam tudo ok
<Romil> se houvesse um padrao talvez as coisas fossem diferentes
<Raylton> existe
<Raylton> o nome é posix
<Raylton> mas eu intendo o que quer dizer
<Romil> pois é
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, a proposito, onde eu leio sobre o posix, a especificação do padrão
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, ?
<Romil> tenho esperança que o ubuntu consiga ser A distro
<Romil> daria um rumo pelo menos
<Raylton> sim...
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, pera
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, a wikipédia inglesa é um bom lugar pra começar
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<Romil> tava lendo alguns relatos de usuarios com o beta do unity
<Romil> o bixo pede placa grafica 3d
<Romil> hoje em dia nao chega a ser grande coisa, mas pode atrapalhar
<Romil> reclamam principalmente de lentidao
<Raylton> sim... precisa de placa com suporte a aceleração 3d
<Romil> to coçando a ficar com medo que o 11.04 acabe virando o windows vista do ubuntu. hehehe
<Romil> *começando
<Raylton> não tem perigo
<Raylton> se o compiz roda de boa aí o unity tbm vai funcionar
<Romil> mas muita gente tem pc basicao infelizmente com as famigeradas onboard, como meu caso
<Raylton> o meu tbm...
<Romil> ate roda o compiz
<Romil> bom, vamos ver
<Raylton> mas tem uns drivers aqui e ali que eu faço uma gambiarra
<Raylton> e se não der certo basta utilizar o unit 2d
<Raylton> *unity
<Romil> essa negocio de alguns fabricantes nao fazerem driver pra linux é um saco
<Romil> tive problema com minha wireless
<Romil> ate veio driver no cd do adaptador
<Romil> mas ai veio o problema da versao do kernel
<Romil> mo saco isso
<Romil> no final tive que atualizar o kernel pra funcionar
<Romil> bem, ao menos funcinou
<Raylton> sim... isso tem a ver  a questão comercial tbm... os devs vão te um trabalham e no fim pouca gente(relativamente) vai usar
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, IEEE...
<Romil> eu acho que mais cedo ou mais tarde vao ter que arrumar uma forma de lucrar com linux
<Romil> eu ate penso numa forma justa
<Raylton> Romil, o linux lucra
<Romil> tipo, o sistema permanece gratuito
<Raylton> Romil, acha que a canonical faz tudo de graça é?
<Romil> e se adotaria o sistema de venda de aplicativos que é utilizado nos iphones da vida
<Romil> assim remuneraria quem desenvolve por um preço justo
<Raylton> Romil, o ubuntu já começou a fazer isso desde o 10.04
<Romil> o que nao da é pagar os valores exorbitantes que se paga no windows
<Romil> e é?
<Romil> nem sabia
<Raylton> Romil, cara, todo mundo ganha dinheiro,
<Raylton> se não não existiria linux nem nada
<Romil> de fato
<Romil> mas pensei que a canonical so ganhava com o suporte pago a empresas
<Romil> bom, vivendo e aprendendo
<Raylton> sim isso tbm
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, o que tem o ieee?
<Romil> Raylton, to começando a achar que essa frescura de nao abrir certs sites nem msnm aqui é devido meu tipo de conexao, wireless com autenticação pppoe
<Raylton> hum...
<Raylton> é capaz
<Raylton> mas que sites são ?
<UdontKnow> Romil: fez mss clamping?
<Romil> ja ouvi falar mal desse tipo de conexao, que é muito instavel e perde muitos pacotes
<UdontKnow> Romil: faz clamping ai e depois reclama
<Romil> o que diabo é isso?
<UdontKnow> heh, vai reclamar do link e nao sabe como funciona
<Romil> que tem que saber como funciona é meu provedor e nao eu
<UdontKnow> pppoe nao te da mtu de 1500 bytes
<omelete> alguém usa fone de ouvido ai?
<UdontKnow> omelete: nao, isso eh da decada de 70
<omelete> q_p
<omelete> budega tá baixo d+
<UdontKnow> Romil: poe no google mss clamping, depois conversamos
<UdontKnow> Romil: e nao foi seu provedor que configurou seu link no linux, foi?
<Raylton> Evaldo, de onde você é?
<UdontKnow> Raylton: daqui
<UdontKnow> Raylton: do irc :)
<Raylton> Evaldo, hum... suspeitei desde o principio
<UdontKnow> Raylton: interior de sp / sp
<UdontKnow> Raylton: pq?
<Raylton> Evaldo, porque você fala como o pessoal de Portugal
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, parece que o padrão Posix, é IEEE. tem um sinal disso lá na wikipedia
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, Sim
<Romil> UdontKnow, nao foi o provedor e eu usei os padroes do pppoeconf, se esta errado nao tenho como saber
<UdontKnow> Raylton: eu falo com o pessoal da polonia tb, e nova zelandia tb
<Romil> minha bola de cristal quebrou faz tempo
<UdontKnow> Romil: que tal ler documentacao entao?
<Romil> pra fazer uma coisa simples como conectar na internet?
<UdontKnow> AlexandreMBM: digita single unix specification no google
<UdontKnow> Romil: se tivesse lido, nao tava reclamando que site X nao entra
<Romil> e como eu iria saber que precisaria disso?
<UdontKnow> Romil: ueh, vc ta desempenhando papel de administrador de sistemas e de redde
<Romil> procurei varias vezes no google uma solução, e a primeira vez que ouço falar nesse tal clamping é agora
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> UdontKnow, obrigado
<UdontKnow> Romil: ou aprende e faz direito, ou paga pra quem faz
<UdontKnow> AlexandreMBM: disponha
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, disponha[2]
<Romil> meu amigo, eu sou um simples e basico usuario, e nao faz o menor sentido pagar a algem pra vir configurar minha conexao
<UdontKnow> entao sobra a alternativa aprende e faz direito
<UdontKnow> mas normalmente, ate simples e basico usuario windows paga pra configurarem pra ele
<Romil> ta sugerindo que eu preciso fazer um curso pra poder usar o ubuntu?
<UdontKnow> pq linux seria diferente?
<UdontKnow> Romil: ler documentacao. isso nao e diferente no linux ou no winddows ou plan9 ou freebsd
<Romil> ok
<ZNC> bom dia tio UdontKnow
<marmadeoli> bom dia... no Windows possuo um programa de edição de vídeo e audio chamado camtasia studio, qual um similar no linux que me permita fazer um trabalho semelhante, principalmente com as características de filtro de ruído de audio, etc
<xGrind> bom dia povo
<Raylton> marmadeoli, Não existe!
<Raylton> marmadeoli, mas tem o bender sequence editor que pode ajudar, ou o pitivi que é bem mas básico
<Raylton> marmadeoli, *blender
<AlexandreMBM> No passado eu usei um comando que fez como um ls de um diretório, sendo que em árvore.
<AlexandreMBM> Hoje eu só consegui achar o comando tree.
<AlexandreMBM> Mas a saída está diferente...
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, UdontKnow vocês saberiam me ajudar.
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, UdontKnow ?
<AlexandreMBM> A saída de antes usava esses caracteres:
<AlexandreMBM> ├── heathenx.org
<AlexandreMBM> A saída do comando tree usa esses:
<AlexandreMBM> |   `-- Software Livre - InPropriet\303\241rio.avi
<AlexandreMBM> |-- A Hist\303\263ria das Coisas
<AlexandreMBM> Eu prefiro o primeiro tipo de saída. Muito mais elegante!
<ZNC> provavelmente seria um aplicativo externo, pois o ls e dir nao retornam em arvores igual ao do windows (tree)
<ZNC> man ls
<ZNC> AlexandreMBM, , http://mrsdigitall.blogspot.com/2008/05/linux-comando-tree.html
<ZNC> use por conta e risco
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, O ZNC tem razão...
<omelete> restart no domingo legal
<ZNC> omelete, lol
<Raylton> * a ZNC
<omelete> tava perdendo
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, eita, posso ter usado Windows e não me lembro
<ZNC> AlexandreMBM ?
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, não, não usei
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, pois os arquivos estão em ext3
<ZNC> que?
<ZNC> ext3 é formato usado em partição e nao em arquivos
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, arquivo txt antigo que registra estrutura de DVD que gravei pra uma pessoa
<ZNC> arquivos = novo.txt novo.php novo.jpg
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, eu queria gerar novos arquivos semelhantes
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, tenho quase certeza que usei o shell
<ZNC> copia ne
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, mas os caracteres não são os mesmo
<ZNC> google (ubuntu comandos basicos)
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, não... eu quero criar novos registros
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, de novas estruturas
<ZNC> vc esta falando russo,
<ZNC> nao lhe compreendo
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, deixa eu lhe mandar dois TXT
<ZNC> cole no paste
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, ok
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, quero assim: http://pastebin.com/QT2Gk1nx
<ZNC> pega o script do tree e edita ele
<ZNC> simples
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, mas só consigo assim: http://pastebin.com/a5vmmqWd
<ZNC> ja q vc quer q pareça com o windios
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, isso, quero com aqueles caracteres
<ZNC> se nao quiser mudar o script, volta para o windios
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, não achei o script
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, é um binário
<ZNC> google = (tree-1.5.3.tgz)
<ZNC> vou almoçar
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, não... voltar ao windows por causa disso, é piada né?!
<ZNC> piada seria ter o tree no linux
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, eu não usei o Windows
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, como assim
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, tem
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, no GNU/Linux
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, no Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, é útil
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, preciso dele
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, outras pessoas também
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, ele já existe
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, só não está como eu gostaria
<omelete> deve ser alguma opção
<ZNC> AlexandreMBM, nao vejo eu sempre uso o ls *
<ZNC> para ver toda a pasta
<ZNC> acho muito mas muito melhor q o tree com estruturas chatas
<Nilodanx5> gente qual é a melhor compressão pro kernel??? gzip, bzip2 oulzma????
<ZNC> bzip2
<Nilodanx5> vlw
<AlexandreMBM> ZNC, eu quero registra a estrutura de discos que gravo para pessoas
<AlexandreMBM> http://www.mhavila.com.br/topicos/unix/tree.html
<Nilodanx5> vou atuivar aki no meu mkinitcpio.conf
<Raylton> Nilodanx5, mas bz2 é mais lenta pra abrir, embora seja menor que gz
<Raylton> Nilodanx5, lzma é a melhor
<Nilodanx5> bzip2 foi recomendação do albertguedes
<Nilodanx5> no #vivaolinux
<AlexandreMBM> mas o script acima não me serve
<AlexandreMBM> ele não lista arquivos
<AlexandreMBM> não quero programar
<AlexandreMBM> queria pronto...
<Raylton> Nilodanx5, recomendações a parte. estou só respondendo a pergunta
<ZNC> AlexandreMBM, da uma googlada ai q provavelmente ira achar
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrsrsrs
<Nilodanx5> gosto de ler os argumentos
<Nilodanx5> rsrsr
<ZNC> Nilodanx5 albertguedes no irc?
<Nilodanx5> sim!
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, opa vlw
<Nilodanx5> ta no vou man!
<Nilodanx5> rsrsrs
<ZNC> vol é um lixo
<ZNC> pvt com ele 10 a 0
<ZNC> vlw
<Nilodanx5> kkk
<Nilodanx5> gosto de la velho
<ZNC> * Notificação: albertguedes está ligado (niven.freenode.net).
<ZNC> :D
<Nilodanx5> e no fstab os ultimos números... 0 1 ZNC server pro home? ou é melhor mudarw
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, uh?
<Nilodanx5> nesse linha aki
<Nilodanx5> UUID=60b0f545-58ab-4f96-ab1b-2d487656209c / ext4 defaults 0 1
<Nilodanx5> ta normal né?
 * Raylton vai ver o que tem no vol 
<Nilodanx5> i esse tbm? UUID=ff7dc4a1-47f1-48d3-90e3-6ee71fde113f /home ext4 defaults 0 1
<Nilodanx5> pq só 0 1?
<omelete> aqui é assim tb
<Nilodanx5> hum
<ZNC> Nilodanx5 sim
<ZNC> 0 1 para partições
<ZNC> 0 0  para swap
<ZNC> busy resolvendo problemas
<Nilodanx5> agora certa vez eu vi um filesystem com 1 2 kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nilodanx5> sério!!!
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<ZNC> recomendo
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, deu para entender?
<ZNC> eu recomendo a pagina em ingles, mas a pagina em italiano esta bem simples para entender http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Nilodanx5> ZNC ta de boa ja vlw
<ZNC> Nilodanx5, mas vc entendeu ne? os 0 1 2 ?
<ZNC> 0 - Non viene permesso il controllo a pass
<ZNC> 1 - Viene controllato con alta priorità
<ZNC> 2 - Viene controllato con priorità secondaria
<ZNC> srs
<omelete> esse dump é backup?
<omelete> é
<ecanto> boa tarde.
<omelete> boa
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, tree -A
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, or tree $1 | sed -e "s/|-/├/g" -e "s/\`-/└/" -e "s/|/│/g" -e ":a s/\(├[^-]*\)-\{1\}\([[:space:]-]\)/\1─\2/;ta" -e ":a s/\(└[^-]*\)-\{1\}\([[:space:]-]\)/\1─\2/;ta"
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, mas isso não é ls
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, pensei que não quisesse usar o tree
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, ok, mas tree -A é o que eu quero, com uma exceção: mostra caracteres indesejados
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, eu não queria a saída original dele
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton,  mas o parâmetro -A faz a diferença
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, é essa a diferença que eu procurava
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, experimente o tree com e sem o -A
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, hum... agora entendi
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, aqui com ou sem o -A acontece a mesma coisa
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, aqui faz diferença, nos caracteres que forma a árvore
<AlexandreMBM> e o -N ajeita o charset
<AlexandreMBM> então a solução pra mim foi: tree -NA
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, aqui da no mesmo
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, consegui no canal ##sed, quando pedia as expressões regulares do script acima
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, você lembra do paste.bin?
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, que versão do ubuntu você tá?
<AlexandreMBM> Ubuntu LTS 10.04.1 (ou .2?) atualizado
<Raylton> !pastebin
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, como olha a versão exata do ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, ?
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM,  depende
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM,  mas não variações do comando uname
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM,  por exemplo uname -a
<Raylton> *não = são
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM,  vou sair agora cara
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, não diz o Ubuntu
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton,  diz o Kernel
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, mas valeu
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, obrigado
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, lembre-se: tree -NA
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, você vai gostar..
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, é legal guardar TXT com a estrurura de DVD's que você grava para as pessoas
<AlexandreMBM> então: tree -NA > arquivo.txt
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, tente usar cat /etc/issue
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, funciona?
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, yes
<AlexandreMBM> Raylton, Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<Raylton> AlexandreMBM, então ok, vou indo...
 * ZNC Play in MPLAYER2 music: Kyrie Eleison (Anon)
<peregrinator_six> Daekdroom, !ping
<virtu> ae peregrinator_six
<virtu> to de mac agora cara
<weverton> Olá a todos.
<Romil> olá
<ruffleS> boa tarde
<weverton> Estou tendo um problema aqui no ubuntu com um pendrive que comprei recentemente...
<weverton> Ele é de 16 GB da Kingston mas o sistema reconhece como  fffff UMP v1.7.0
<weverton> O nautilus não o explora de jeito nenhum...
<weverton> Já tentei formatá-lo em diversos formatos mas não funciona.
<weverton> Parece que está estragado, mas no windows funciona perfeitamente...
<weverton> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Romil> entao esta com defeito
<Romil> ja testou em outro micro?
<weverton> Sim. Num com windows.
<UdontKnow> heh
<Romil> funcionou nele?
<weverton> Sim. Normalmente... não é estranho?
<UdontKnow> kingston nao reconhecendo como kingston? falsificado?
<Romil> que formato ele esta no windows? fat32?
<weverton> A capinha diz kingston, nele tá escrito kingston, mas o sistema não diz kingston...
<UdontKnow> weverton: comum em pendrives falsos
<weverton> Meus outros da kingston o sistema reconhece como kingston... acho que ele talvez seja falsificado. Mas dentro da embalagem não dava pra saber...
<weverton> Já tiveram problema parecido? Por que no windows explora e aqui não?
<weverton> Uma coisa interessante é que consegui abri-lo pelo terminal... e no firefox...
<weverton> Mas não no nautilus!
<Romil> tem que ver antes de mais nada o tipo de arquivo
<weverton> Ele usava vfat... Tentei formatar para ext4 e pra vfat de novo e não consigo.
<weverton> O sistema sempre dá erro.
<Romil> bom, nao conheço programas que formatam pen no linux, uma vez tive problemas com um pen e consegui resolver com um programa da hp no windows
<weverton>  Romil Interessante. Eu tentei pelo "Utilitário de unidades" do ubuntu e pela linha de comando... não funfou.
<Romil> é que esse programa da hp consegue criar partiçao, coisa que a maioria dos programas que formatam pen nao fazem
<omelete> tem um monte de kingston falseta
<weverton> Romil: Entendi. Vou tentar particionar então.
<weverton> Romil: Dá pra particionar por linha de comando com o fdisk ou o cfdisk. Vou tentar.
<Romil> eu nao recomendo
<Romil> uma vez perdi metade do espaço do pen assim
<Romil> tem que recriar a partiçao do pen do tamanho correto
<weverton> Romil: Mas o tamanho que vem escrito é 16GB. Esse é o correto?
<Romil> esse é o nominal
<Romil> nunca chega a isso
<Romil> mas vc vai saber pelo espaço disponivel
<weverton> Romil: Então é só eu mandar o particionador criar em todo o espaço disponível certo?
<Romil> isso
<weverton> Romil: Vou tentar aqui cara. Brigadão.
<Romil> UdontKnow, gostaria de agradecer sua dica, consegui resolver meus problemas com a internet
<Romil> weverton, boa sorte
<lucas___> saudacoes
<Romil> boa tarde
<lucas___> amigos, estou com problema no meu linux.. na hora dele carregar, ele não carrega e a tela fica preta com as mensagens de vídeo
<lucas___> estou no live cd
<lucas___> o que posso fazer para resetar as configurações
<lucas___> para que ele inicie normalmente
<lucas___> inicialmente ele tinha uma placa de vídeo que estava com problema, daí eu a substituí, no entando o meu ubuntu 10.04 lts continua sem querer iniciar.. até já deletei os arquivos xorg.conf, afim de que as configurações sejam retornadas
<Romil> seu ubuntu tinha xorg.conf?
<lucas___> sim
<Romil> pensei que isso tinha sido retirado do sistema a tempos
<lucas___> ubuntu 10.04 lts
<lucas___> essa é minha distro
<Romil> a minha tambem
<lucas___> eu deletei pq eu não tinha driver de vídeo instalado
<lucas___> daí me recomendaram que deletasse, quando o vídeo desse problema
<lucas___> ele carrega modo texto normal
<Romil> bom, nao sou experiente em linux pra te ajudar nisso
<lucas___> certo
<Romil> nem sou muito paciente, reinstalaria o sistema logo
<lucas___> bom
<Sorion_Buddha> <lucas___> copia o xorg do cd para o hd e vê no que da!
<lucas___> alguém sabe o comando para retornar as configuracoes de fábrica?
<lucas___> Sorella, vou tentar
<Sorella> eh?
<Sorella> auto-complete-fail .-.
<lucas___> o live cd nao tem xorg
<ZNC> lucas___, qual sua placa de video so por curiosidade o hal nao funfa nao
<ZNC> ?
<omelete> lucas___,  q mensagem de erro da?
<zer0ne> acredito que seja por falta de driver de video lucas___
<lucas___> a minha placa tá funfando, mas tá avariada.. daí é melhor deixar ela de quarentena
<lucas___> a que estou usando agora é on-board radeon HD 4200
<ZNC> lucas___,   e vc consegue entrar no mode recover?
<lucas___> não
<lucas___> a tela fica preta
<lucas___> e no modo normal
<lucas___> abre uma janelinha
<lucas___> com o mouse na forma de X
<lucas___> com aquelas opções:
<ZNC> lucas___, voce consegue ver a tela de logo do ubuntu ou ate mesmo a tela do grub, pois o modo recover esta na hora q o grub inicia
<lucas___> Inicializar com configurações de vídeo baixas... Reinicializar X ... etc
<lucas___> sim
<lucas___> o grub está normal
<lucas___> a tela de logo vem à seguir
<lucas___> no entando
<lucas___> quando chega em um ponto do carregamento do sistema
<lucas___> ele não prossegue
<ZNC> lucas___, entao vc pode estar efetuando a entrada no modo recover, apos ligar o pc precione a letra "E" depois "ESC"
<lucas___> e vai para a tela preta
<ZNC> e vera Mode Recover
<lucas___> mas o modo recover tb nao entra..
<lucas___> fica preto
<lucas___> é como se o vídeo tivesse bichado
<ZNC> lucas___, ja tentou renomear seu xorg q esta no sistema, para Xorg.conf.old e tentar iniciar o sistema pelo hd normal?
<ZNC> ou ja tentou ler sobre a radeon no site do ubuntu? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<lucas___> eu deletei o arquivo xorg
<lucas___> para o sistema fazer outro
<ZNC> xorg --configure
<ZNC> http://wiki.x.org/wiki/radeon
<lucas___> thx
<ZNC> se voce ler com calma, passo a passo como diz nas paginas, voce conseguira solucionar seu problema, ou pode estar buscando o x semelhante a sua placa de video no google
<lucas___> certo
<lucas___> vou trabalhar nisso
<lucas___> bom
<lucas___> vou tentar aqui
<lucas___> obrigado pela ajuda \o
<edvaldoscruz> boa tarde
<edvaldoscruz> alguém sabe me dizer como fazer o evolution parar
<edvaldoscruz> de pedir senha toda hora?
 * ZNC hei venho trazer a solução para as pessoas que ainda nao sabe configurar seu sistema ou seus sistemas Operativo linux/Ubuntu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/595255/ 
<furion> salev galera
<furion> como instalar um lamp no ubuntu de forma facil e rapida
 * ZNC /j #brasil
<ZNC> bem vamos la
<ZNC> alt+f2 'opera'
<ZNC> no google 'como instalar lamp no ubuntu'
<ZNC> vejo o primeiro resultado: 'Instalar o LAMP no Ubuntu'
<ZNC> clico no link: 'http://www.webtuga.com/instalar-o-lamp-no-ubuntu/'
<ZNC> volto para o canal e digo: nossa gente eu nao sabia
<furion> <ZNC>roge r
<ZNC> fale ptbr
<furion> roger
<ZNC> roger que tem roger?
<furion> e um giria
<furion> tipo ok
<ZNC> sua pergunta o proprio google ja lhe responderia muito mais rapido do que vc perguntar aki no canal :D
<furion> pra isso que serve a comunidade
<furion> roger
<ZNC> para isso que serve o http://www.google.com.br
<furion> o google não tira duvidas na hora
<furion> tenho que busca
<ZNC> tente imaginar, um software pago todos os mes, da pau, pronto o pc nao liga, vc chama um tecnico de uma loja qualquer de informatica, ai ele religa o sistema, mas o software nao, vc acha q ele vai debugar o codigo?
<ZNC> furion nao?
<ZNC> :O
<ZNC> furion, mas tirou a sua na hora :D
<ZNC> http://www.google.com.br/search?q=como+instalar+lamp+no+ubuntu&hl=pt-BR&client=opera&hs=6XF&rls=pt-BR&channel=suggest&prmd=ivns&ei=z1irTaDwJ8nV0QHCkr35CA&start=10&sa=N
<furion> prefiro pergunta antes aqui
<ZNC> nossa
<ZNC> ok entao
<furion> roger
<ZNC> furion mas e se ninguem responder vc vai ficar esperando?
<ZNC> furion, nao acha melhor ser autônomo?
<ruffleS> onde está yutaka??????? o.O
<ZNC> ruffleS, chorando de rir na outra rede, (o cara entrou no canal master e perguntou porque o google nao abre srrs)
<ZNC> 1aba inativa do chromium consome 44mb de ram 4% da CPU
<ZNC> Aba (nova guia)
<ZNC> mas 1aba rodando um video do youtube consome 14% da CPU e 35mb de ram
<Arch__> ZNC tenso
<Arch__> use o firefox 5 alpha
<Arch__> tbm conhecido como aurora
<ZNC> Arch__, sim, eque estou testando os navegador
<ruffleS> ZNC: :S ñ entendi mas td bem
<ruffleS> ZNC: preciso de ajuda com o KDE
<Arch__> ruffleS, tenha fé em deus
<igorklem> alguem já teve problemas com o ssh?
<ZNC> igorklem, todos os dias sempre tem um server q da problema, eu sempre acho solução no google
<ZNC> ruffleS, diga a duvida se souber lhe ajudarei
<igorklem> to tentando user o github ele utiliza o ssh, e quando tento usar qqr comando ele fica travado sem fazer nada
<igorklem> ai usei o modo -v
<igorklem> e ele para nessa uma linha que aparece
<igorklem> http://dpaste.com/533019/
<Arch__> github com ssh?
<Arch__> lol
<igorklem> Arch__:: ele usa o protocolo ssh
<Ricardo__> google resolve 90% dos problemas
<Ricardo__> alguns caras manja outros 5%
<Ricardo__> e os outros 5% ninguem resolve
<Arch__> www.google.com/linux
<ZNC> opera consumo 2% da CPU, 53,0m de memoria consumida + 8k de memoria consumida pelo plugionclea e 16,7m de memoria consumida e 10 % da CPU nao importa a quantidade de abas, novas abas nao consome nada da CPU
<ZNC> video usado nos dois: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHaX8etCe18
<Ricardo__> é mas se abrir video flash
<Ricardo__> cpu vai pro espaço
<ZNC> Ricardo__, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHaX8etCe18
<Ricardo__> eu uso opera aki gosto das abas
<Ricardo__> e as vezes firefox
<Ricardo__> alias nao iceweasel ne pq é debian
<ZNC> firefox 4: 3% da CPU 67,9 mb de memoria consumida, + plugin-container 9% da CPU e 22,9mb de memoria consumida, abas nao interfere no uso nem de CPU nem de RAM
<igorklem> ZNC:: sabe oq pode ser?
<ZNC> igorklem, contate a pessoa q fez a instalação
<igorklem> eu
<ZNC> igorklem, é um servidor ssh normal?
<igorklem> em qqr servidor ele não conecta
<ZNC> pacote openssh?
<igorklem> instalado
<ZNC> ah ele nao conecta
<igorklem> client e server
<ZNC> pois bem, a porta qual é?
<ZNC> firewall como anda?
<ZNC> limpou a pasta .ssh?
<ZNC> do pc cliente
<igorklem> sim
<igorklem> tenho um outro micro..nele funciona normal
<ZNC> igorklem, seu modem tem acesso via ssh tenta acessar ele
<ZNC> ou procure um servidor ssh q esteja funcionando para vc testar
<igorklem> já testei mesmo problema
<ZNC> igorklem, como vc esta usando ?
<ZNC> a linha de comando
<igorklem> ssh -v ssh.alwaysdata.com
<ZNC> -v?
<igorklem> é
<ZNC> para que?
<igorklem> para ver oq da erro
<ZNC> ...
<ZNC> http://pastebin.com/iUH7Yn47
<igorklem> vou reinciiar tentar um teste
<ZNC> irc://irc.freenode.net/alwaysdata
<ZNC> ele vem ate aqui perguntar
<ZNC> :S
<ZNC> irc://irc.freenode.net/alwaysdata
<ZNC> igorklem, #alwaysdata
<igorklem> ZNC:: consegui consertar vlw
<ZNC> ...
<ruffleS> ZNC: preciso de ajuda com o KDE!!!!!
<ZNC> oh legal vc reinicio e funcionou como no vindows :O
<ZNC> ruffleS, sim diga
<igorklem> ZNC:: não, fiz uma configuração no /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ZNC> que bom ne, guarda o que fez para caso tenha uma proxima vez, vc ja sabera o que fazer
<igorklem> uhun
<virtu> o que que acharam do gnome 3.0?
<ZNC> virtu eu ate usaria um dia
<virtu> mas o que mudou do 2.x?
<ZNC> pelas imagens, graças a deus tudo
<ZNC> virtu, http://gnome3.org/
<ZNC> videos
<virtu> ficou bonito mesmo
<virtu> eu to usando mac os x
<virtu> to achando bacana
<Romil> de fato o gnome3 vai ser uma mudança tao grande quanto foi do kde3 pro kde4
<silverf0x> virtu, era da chatnet por acaso? hehe
<virtu> se era o nick virtu sim
<virtu> uso o mesmo nick ha anos
<ZNC> virtu, :)
<ZNC> virtu, e tem o CMD normal ai? :-P
<Romil> gente, ate que enfim resolvi meus pro com a internet no ubuntu
<Romil> era problema de mtu
<virtu> ZNC: cmd?
<Romil> facil de resolver, mas ate descobrir é fods
<ZNC> virtu, brincadeiras do mac mac = windows srrsrsr
<virtu> ahh
<UdontKnow> Romil: mais facil reclamar com quem te oferece ajuda primeiro ne
<Romil> eu agradeci sua ajuda mais cedo
<UdontKnow> sim sim
<Romil> muito embora vc poderia ter dito diretamente do que se tratava ao invez de fazer misterios
<Romil> mas blz
<Romil> vlw pela ajuda
<UdontKnow> eu disse exatamente o que era
<ZNC> virtu pode tentar rodar o comando no mac "arch"
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-09
<chaves> ok
<xdecow> burp
<Psykhe> argh, o xfce nao ta abrindo direito pdf.
<Psykhe> alguem tem ideia,
<Psykhe> ?
<Psykhe> to vendo aqui e nao consegui uma solucao ainda.
<barna> Psykhe, sera q é xfce ou o OS em si?
<Psykhe> xfce, no unity eu abri de boa.
<barna> hummm, q estranho, to com um ubuntu aki com xfce mas nunca tentei abrir pdf nele!
<barna> mas Psykhe é o mesmo ubuntu com 2 interface?
<Psykhe> yes!
<barna> nossa, q coisa estranha!
<barna> como q chama o programa de abrir pdf?
 * Patty #*- See -*
<Psykhe> evice!
<barna> se vc abrir ele e mandar abrir o pdf no xfce ele num abre?
<xGrind> Psykhe, xfce nao abrindo pdf? como assim? ta com o evince instalado?
<Psykhe> da erro...
<Psykhe> xGrind, yes!
<Psykhe> é o visualizador de documentos..
<Psykhe> é esse mesmo o evince ne?
<Psykhe> application/octet-stream - esse o erro!
<Psykhe> acho que ele ta com extensao errada,
<Psykhe> era um rar, eu acho.
<Psykhe> outros ele abriu, qq forma, valeu!!!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<[kernel]> qualé
<barna> blz [kernel] ?
<vitorlobo> Patty,  :)
<vitorlobo> Patty,  patricia q eu conheço? o.o
<Patty> oi vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> Patty, es tu?
<Patty> o que tem eu? :/
<vitorlobo> Patty,  vc é patricia q eu conheço?
<Patty> não sei quantas vc conhece uai como vou saber se sou
<lucasfl> Fala gente, tô com um problema no Empathy
<vitorlobo> Patty,  se vc me conhece entao é vc..é vc?
<lucasfl> não consigo iniciar, nem receber convites pra conversas em grupo do MSN (Windows Live)
<Patty> sou eu
<vitorlobo> Patty, go pvt
<Patty> tah :)
<lucasfl> eu vi esse bug reportado no Launchpad, e tá com Bug Fixed, desde o Lucid
<lucasfl> mas ainda sim meu Empathy tá com esse bug.
<lucasfl> alguém conhece uma solução?
<Patty> uso kmess nunca da problema so quando a ms atualiza o protocolo
<lucasfl> então, eu to usando o Emesene, e ele funciona sem problemas
<lucasfl> o problema, pelo jeito, é o próprio Empathy
<Patty> tenta localizar a pasta de config dele e remova
<lucasfl> ok
<Patty> tenta um find ~/ -name empathy
<lucasfl> é essa que fica no meu user/.config/Empathy?
<Patty> tenta pelo find pq usei o empathy a uns 9 meses atras
<lucasfl> ok
<lucasfl> exatamente: /home/lucas/.config/Empathy
<lucasfl> só apagar?
<Patty> 1° tenta renomear
<lucasfl> pronto, vou testar agora.
<lucasfl> o erro continua. eu uso o "Convitar participante" e nada acontece.
<Patty> é pois, tenta remover e instalar novamente
<lucasfl> ok
<lucasfl> reinstalei, e o erro continua D:
<Patty> 0.0
<lucasfl> talvez tenha a ver:
<Patty> resta tentar a wiki no site do desenvolvedor
<lucasfl> a alguns dias, eu instalei a versão do empathy do PPA pra atualizei e ter a integração com o Windows Live
<lucasfl> começaram uns bugs
<lucasfl> e eu removi com o PPA Purge, e depois removi o ppa da lista tambem
<[kernel]> barna, opa
<[kernel]> firmeza
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, file viu o jdownloader
<[kernel]> :D
<barna> firmeza [kernel]
<vitorlobo> [kernel], total
<xGrind> vitorlobo, oq vc achou do HUD?
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  quem é esse?
<samwilliam> xGrind, pergunta pra todo mundo, vamos discutir um pouco, afinal, aqui está bem parado.
<xGrind> aqui sempre é parado kk
<samwilliam> kkkkk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, aquela bagaça q vai substituir os menus no Ubuntu. eu achei horrivel.
<samwilliam> kkk
<xGrind> por ex, vc ta no gimp e quer usar uma ferramenta. em vez de ir no menu, vc tem q saber o nome no negocio -.-'
<xGrind> olhem isso http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<samwilliam> poxa eu gostei, mas não vai substituí-los tão cedo
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  do ubuntu n espero mais nada
<vitorlobo> auhauha
<xGrind> gostou? o.O
<xGrind> imagina vc quer usar algo do gimp. vai ficar digitando as coisas ate encontrar? e se nao souber o nome, como faz?
<samwilliam> exatamente
<samwilliam> essa é a ideia
<samwilliam> se você não souber, vai procurar por algo parecido e vai encontrar
<samwilliam> já quem não tem o HUD pra auxiliar precisa procurar pelos menus
<xGrind> imagina que horrivel kk. se a canonical quer facilitar a vida dos usuarios, pra que por uma bosta dessas? eu uso xfce, mas pra quem ta vindo do windows, encontra logo de cara isso. o cara vai desistir logo de cara.
<samwilliam> por isso acredito que ele seja um complemento aos menus, pois estamos acostumados a pesquisar por tudo atualmente
<samwilliam> kkk
<samwilliam> xGrid, então estamos pensando um o contrário do outro
<xGrind> qual facilidade o HUD vai trazer pro usuario recem chegado do windows? se o cara ja nao conhece o sistema, como vai saber o nome das coisas? ate quem usa ubuntu por um tempo não sabe os nomes.
<samwilliam> a pessoa chega no Ubuntu e não conhece bem os apps, por exemplo, se ela precisa fazer algo no LibreOffice não vai encontrar, então você mostra o HUD e ela pesquisa o termo que usava no Microsoft Office... bingo, tudo resolvido
<samwilliam> quando vc tem duas opções é sempre melhor
<xGrind> eu acho complicado. e se o programa estiver em ingles, ou com varias opçoes como no gimp por ex?
<samwilliam> vc não viu? Ele clássifica os termos mais relevantes
<samwilliam> ou pelo menos é a proposta
<samwilliam> se é em inglês, sem dúvidas, vai ter que pesquisar o termo em inglês
<xGrind> vamos ver qual vai ser a opinião dos usuários quando for lançado =)
<samwilliam> se nem o Google translator dá conta do recado, infelizmente vai ser um paradigma para os mecanismos de busca
<samwilliam> kkk
<samwilliam> olha, estou no Ubuntu 12.04 e está muito legal, o HUD é muito tranquilo para usar e vai ajudar muito os novos usuários
<samwilliam> Precisamos saber que o HUD não chegou pra substituir os menus, mas para ser um auxílio ou complemento.
<megalinux> boa noite pessoal
<samwilliam> boa noite
<samwilliam> não acredito que todos estão dormindo :D
<patrick_> samwilliam, tamo cordado po
<patrick_> ^^
<samwilliam> kkkk
<samwilliam> na hora eu eu ia dormir
<patrick_> kkk
<samwilliam> sério
<samwilliam> kk
<patrick_> lol
<patrick_> boa noit intao ne
<patrick_> ^^
<samwilliam> kk
<samwilliam> só uma pergunta
<patrick_> ?
<samwilliam> vc usa qual programa pra acessar o IRC?
<patrick_> xchat
<patrick_> ?
<patrick_> pq
<samwilliam> já usou pelo Empathy?
<patrick_> ainda n
<samwilliam> quero saber se sou o único
<patrick_> ^^
<samwilliam> é legal, mas o xchat tem mais recursos
<samwilliam> então vai da pressa e do gosto da pessoa
<samwilliam> boa noite
<patrick_> boa
<XPS-L502x> pra eu instalar o ubuntu numa partiçao dedicada eu preciso transformar meu hd em dinamico?
<XPS-L502x> alguem consegue me ler??
<[kernel]> Bom Dia
<[kernel]> :D
<XPS-L502x> bom dia
<XPS-L502x> pra eu instalar o ubuntu numa partiçao dedicada eu preciso transformar meu hd em dinamico?
<XPS-L502x> eu tenho que criar a partiçao com o gerenciador do windows ou o programa de instalacao do ubuntu faz isso?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> na instalaçao ele ira passar pelo o particionador
<[kernel]> mais antes eu acho que tem essa opção de particionador manual
<[kernel]> e particionador automatico
<XPS-L502x> mas nao vai dar problema com essas tal de unidades dinamicas e basicas que sao mostradas no windows??
<[kernel]> voce tem windows nesse hd que voce quer instalar ?
<XPS-L502x> isso
<[kernel]> http://www2.explorando.com.br/linux/como-instalar-ubuntu-facil.php
<[kernel]> da pra instalar apartir do windows
<[kernel]> :P
<XPS-L502x> com uma partiçao pra ele?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> depois voce vai ter que migrar o windows no grub
<[kernel]> que é a tela do boot do linux
<[kernel]> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Migracao-para-Software-Livre/Instalei-o-Linux-e-o-grub-nao-deixa-dar-boot-no-windows
<bino> bom dia
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> alguem ai que possa me ajudar?€
<galvao> alguem pode me ajudar? com o ubuntu 12.04²
<galvao> o meu ubuntu 12.04 sumiu as barras de menu. so fica o plano de fundo
<galvao> nem no classico nem no unity aparecem
<galvao> o meu ubuntu 12.04 sumiu as barras de menu. so fica o plano de fundo nem no classico nem no unity aparecem
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> alguem pode me ajudar?
<[kernel]> diga sua duvida
<[kernel]> se alguem souber irá lhe responder
<galvao> meu ubuntu 12.04
<galvao> nao aparece o painel nem non unity nem no classico
<galvao> fica so a tela de fundo
<[kernel]> ele reconheceu sua placa de video?
<galvao> reconhece
<[kernel]> :/
<galvao> funciona normal so nao aparece a barra
<galvao> eu to usando o terminal para abrir os programas
<galvao> so com o plano de fundo
<pinguito> Quando devo habilitar na placa o DEFROUTE ?
<galvao> voltei
<galvao> so funciona o unity 2d
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> vai se (@#*(@*#(@#
<vitorlobo> quando a gente vai ajudar o cara
<vitorlobo> ele sai
<vitorlobo> tomara q tropece da escada e morra
<vitorlobo> :(
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> vitorlobo, eae. vc é do tempo do mandrake?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, sou do tempo do xupa cabra
<xGrind> kkk. galera tudo fala q o mandrake era bom
<vitorlobo> xGrind, se mandrake era bom, mandriva também é
<vitorlobo> xGrind, pena q faliu
<vitorlobo> =\
<xGrind> mandriva era bom. agora ta se tornando outra distro, rosa. quem usa disse q ate a versao 2010.2 foi bom, esse 2011 ta horrivel.
<vitorlobo> efeito ubuntu
<xGrind> dae falaram q o mageia ta voltando a ser o mandrake.
<vitorlobo> começa bom e vai piorando
<vitorlobo> a mesma conversa com o arch
<vitorlobo> tao comparando o arch com o slackware
<xGrind> oq tem os dois?
<vitorlobo> mas é meio foda pegar usuario de modinha né
<vitorlobo> o cara ouve falar que distro de hacker é backtrack e corre atras do backtrack...dai descobre q backtrack é fork do ubuntu cai fora e vai pro slackware
<vitorlobo> dai se bate todo no slackware e corre para um mais "Underground" q ninguém tem..
<vitorlobo> se isola na ilha de lost
<vitorlobo> vai pro freeBSD
<vitorlobo> n consegue abrir nem um editor de texto la....e fica nessa de pula aki pulaculá
<vitorlobo> no fim vai parar aonde?
<vitorlobo> no windows
 * vitorlobo rindo
<xGrind> vdd kk
<vitorlobo> tem gente q usa linux igual pobre quando compra um carro veio
<vitorlobo> ele ta morrendo de fome em casa...mas o carro dele tem som de ultima geração
<vitorlobo> tem amortecedor pula pula
<vitorlobo> banco giratório
<vitorlobo> a zorra toda
<vitorlobo> dai usa o ubuntu pra postar no youtube q a distro dele tem tela gelatina, box3d , efeito labaredas q voa fogo no cursor
<vitorlobo> tela transparente
<vitorlobo> que a distro dele chama o morfador e vira poweranger
<vitorlobo> linux eu só usei duas distros até hj hehe
<vitorlobo> ubuntu do 9lts ao 10
<vitorlobo> e debian
<vitorlobo> do qual me encontro hoje
<xGrind> o mageia tem pouco mais de 1 ano e ja ta em 7 na distrowatch. tipo, essa primeira versao tem o repositorio muito fraquinho ainda, e os desenvolvedores disseram  q a partir da versão 2 é q vao adicionar as coisas nele. então imagina só como essa distro vai ficar :D
<xGrind> ja adiaram 2 vezes o lançamento do mageia pra poder lançar uma versão bem estavel. muito cara vai trocar o ubuntu por ele, mesmo sendo rpm
<vitorlobo> eu realmente espero que....
<vitorlobo> muitos usuários se tornem mantenedores além de usuários
<vitorlobo> para n permitir q essa porra suma com o tempo
<vitorlobo> e force o mercado a trabalhar com o linux
<vitorlobo> me é extremamente frustrante
<vitorlobo> ter q trabalhar no windows pq o chefe é um coroa cabeça dura
<vitorlobo> é oq mais tem
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> alguma configuracao atraves do terminal pra configuracoes originais do ubuntu 12.04²
<vitorlobo> galvao,  digita reset no terminal
<vitorlobo> ele n vai resetar a maquina so as configs
<galvao> okk
<galvao> obrigado vou tenbtara
<Eronides> Pessoa por algum motivo os plugins que instalo no rhythmbox (./gnome2/rhythmbox/plugins) não carregam
<jamesades> Alguma sugestão? iptables v1.4.7: Couldn't load target `ACCEPTr':/lib64/xtables/libipt_ACCEPTr.so : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<vitorlobo> [kernel], http://appnr.com/category/
<vitorlobo> bem legal esse site
<vitorlobo> pra sugestoes de software
<jamesades> Se eu desmarcar o proxy no navegador o squid não bloqueia, alguem sabe a solução?
<Rudolf> Ursinha: roger!
<Ursinha> o7
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ae....seria bom eleger um @ ativo hein
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, issoaki anda abandonchannel mta gente reclamando esses dias
<vitorlobo> :S
<Rudolf> eu eu eu
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: defina abandonado?
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: muito troll por aqui?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, sim
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: /ignore
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, o que tem acontecido?
<xuxuco> alguem aqui
<xuxuco> sabe em que diretorio fica o arquivo de conf do icecast?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: ~/.icecast ?
<xuxuco> Rudolf
<xuxuco> axei
<xuxuco> qal as linhas
<xuxuco> q altera?
<Rudolf> xuxuco: nunca usei
<Rudolf> すっかり冷え込んだ日にはホットミルクとラブレターが恋しい
<core> pangolin???
<core> que quer dizer isso?
<novato_br> alguem aqui usa SSD?
<novato_br> ninguem tem ssd aqui não?
<novato_br> eita
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<th3_4zarado> gente aqui ubuntu ser uq?
<Patty> não entendi
<th3_4zarado> ubuntu ser algo pra comer?
<Patty> boa.. a todos
<Patty> sim vc coloca no meio do pão
<th3_4zarado> deve ser bom, pois tem muita gente aqui
<Patty> uhumm mas como não gosto de pao bem hehehe
<Patty> canal de ajuda apenas ao ubuntu
<Patty> claro q antes deve ler a wiki {se existir} - antes não tinha a uns 1 ano atras
<th3_4zarado> patty é pra gente gosta q come muito ubuntu e nao consegue parar?
<th3_4zarado> gorda*
<Patty> ^^
<th3_4zarado> onde compra ubuntu?
<Patty> pode contribuir com ubuntu :D
<Patty> só baixar ubuntu.com
<th3_4zarado> patty vou ver
<newmar> boa noite povo
<th3_4zarado> newmar
<newmar> sim
<th3_4zarado> joga muito
<Patty> th3_4zarado :)
<newmar> kkkkkkkk nao sei nem correr direito kkkk
 * Patty Perna de pau
<newmar> galera preciso de uma força alguem sabe fazer o firefox funcionar direito no site dos cursos virtuais do bradesco
<th3_4zarado> patty pq vc gosta do linux?
<Patty> th3_4zarado pq é o unico que curto
<th3_4zarado> patty vc tem dual boot aposto
<Patty> não não tenho
<th3_4zarado> hmm, jura
<th3_4zarado> ?
<Patty> ...
<newmar> e ai povo ninguem ja teve esse problema?
<Patty> hmm
<th3_4zarado> eu uso windows, nao sei responder
<Patty> ano passado entrava normal newmar
<Patty> th3_4zarado, ....
<th3_4zarado> IE9
<newmar> o problema e no curso on line
<newmar> nao abre as paginas
<th3_4zarado> newmar tenta outro navegador
<vitorlobo> Patty, =*
<Patty> vc tem o flash?
<newmar> ja tentei e sim patty tenho
<Patty> nao alembro se é em flash que eles exibe os slide
<Patty> hello vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> newmar, talvez no chrome entre....
<Patty> vitorlobo, tudo bem meu amor
<vitorlobo> newmar, ta pedindo q plugin?
<vitorlobo> Patty,  xD tdo e contigo?
<Patty> vitorlobo, comigo esta tudo na moral ^^ na moral na moral só na moral :P
<vitorlobo> se for plugin proprietário dos bancários...maior sacanagem isso...pq sempre é pra windows
<vitorlobo> Patty, ouvir jota quest na italia realmente..
<vitorlobo> :S
<Patty> ^^ eu ouvi hj
<vitorlobo> Patty,  se vc levar o arrocha praí, vai acabar com a cultura q ainda resta daí
<Patty> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<newmar> vitorlobo, ja instalei o chrome e nao funcionou tambem, quanto a plugin nao pede nenhum, mas tem varias pessoas reclamando no site que nao conseguem acessar o curso
<vitorlobo> newmar, ah...é curso ead?
<newmar> sim
<th3_4zarado> newmar vc pode usar o windows95 q funfa
<vitorlobo> newmar,  xi....tu tem de tentar o moonlight plugin q funfa tanto no firefox qto no chrome
<vitorlobo> newmar,  so q é bom tentar no chrome pq no firefox so funfa na versao 3.5
<vitorlobo> no chrome funfa em qualquer uma
<vitorlobo> perai
<vitorlobo> th3_4zarado,  tenta instalr ai no chrome http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<vitorlobo> th3_4zarado,  ah é windows?
<vitorlobo> th3_4zarado,  se for windows, nao instala isso ai nao
<vitorlobo> th3_4zarado,  instala o microsoft silver light
<th3_4zarado> nao ser eu
<vitorlobo> th3_4zarado, ops confundi uhauhauhaa
<vitorlobo> mal
<th3_4zarado> e o newmar
<vitorlobo> newmar, é windows?
<newmar> nao nao
<newmar> ubuntu
<vitorlobo> newmar,  se for windows instala o microsoft silverlight se for linux, instala o moonlight http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/download.aspx
<vitorlobo> newmar, mas instala no chrome pq no firefox so vai funfar na versao 3.5
<vitorlobo> newmar,  dai vc instala, fecha o chrome, abre novamente e tenta acessar la
<newmar> to fazendo aqui vamos ver
<newmar> vitorlobo, e nao deu certo kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> newmar, so tem um jeito de saber se é pau de plugin ou.....n roda no linux
<vitorlobo> newmar,  instala o virtualbox..emula o windows..abre no internet explorer
<vitorlobo> newmar,  se ainda sim n funfar....é merda la neles
<newmar> vitorlobo, muito trabalho kkkkk e me recuso a emular win kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> newmar, te entendo...eu tbm me recuso
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<newmar> hehehe vitorlobo fico sem fazer o curso kkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-10
<d70> alguém conhece o erro ao fazer login  "PAM Failure, aborting: Critical error - immediate abort"
<Patty> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814564
<d70> Patty: obrigado
<Patty> :)
<vitorlobo> Patty, precisam aprender a googlar
<vitorlobo> :S
<galvao> boa noite
<galvao> meu ubuntu 12.04 sumiu o painel . fica o plano de fundo somente
<Rudolf> vitorlobo: pra que, vem aqui e galera googlea por eles
<galvao> tem jeito?
<Rudolf> galvao: qual window manager?
<vitorlobo> Rudolf, tenso
<galvao> tanto no wine como no classico
<galvao> apenas no unity
<galvao> 2d
<galvao> aparece
<galvao> digo unity nao wine
<Rudolf> galvao: e isso aconteceu do nada?
<Daekdroom> galvao, é porque houve uma atualização do Unity que quebrou a compatibilidade com as configurações antigas do compiz.
<Daekdroom> Só logar uma sessão do Unity-2D, rodar um 'unity --reset' no terminal e relogar.
<galvao> depois que instalei o cinnamon
<galvao> blz entao
<galvao> obrigado vou fazer isso
<vitorlobo> putz
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wFS6RX1mPo
 * Patty Publicidade indicativa: WAZZUB GANHAR DINHEIRO ASSIM FICA FÁCIL -> http://migra.tk/wazzub
<Patty> mal /ame fdp
<galvao> consegui restaurar o unity mais o gnome classic nada
<vitorlobo> galvao, esqueça
<vitorlobo> galvao, o gnome classic será retirado do ubuntu totalmente
<vitorlobo> galvao, a proposta do unity é exatamente essa....extinguir o gnome classic
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> to fora...nada de kde nada de gnome ...nada de xfce,....de lxde
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<xispirito> será que funciona usar unity com xmonad?
<vitorlobo> tudo culpa do [kernel]
<vitorlobo> ele q mandou fazer
<vitorlobo> agora se resolvam com ele
<[kernel]> eu ?
<[kernel]> cheguei agora
<[kernel]> :/
<xispirito> eu cheguei tem vinte e quatro anos, mas a culpa é sempre minha...
<jcsuporte> ?
<barna> !
<[kernel]> :O
<jcsuporte> Oh, tem alguem acordado aqui
<barna> eu e o [kernel] ???
<[kernel]> impressao sua !
<jcsuporte> Kkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<[kernel]> meu deusssss
<[kernel]> e esse slack que nao saiiiiii
<[kernel]> :(
<jcsuporte> To chegando agora no IRC, testando um client android
<[kernel]> huMM..
<[kernel]> final desse mes eu compro um
<[kernel]> pra usar
<[kernel]> ainda nao usei
<[kernel]> dizem que é muito bom.
<jcsuporte> Treco e show
<jcsuporte> Querendo saber algo, so chamar
<barna> jcsuporte, #android-br
<jcsuporte> Maneiro, barna sabia q tinha um canal nao, vou passar por la
<[kernel]> uma hora dessas
<[kernel]> :/
<jcsuporte> Kernek, tem allgo em mente ja?
<barna> vou la pro 12.04, ja volto!
<jcsuporte> Vou nessa tb, volto com mais tempo
<Demolidor> Ursinha: :c)
<[kernel]> Demolidor, ;)
<[kernel]> qualé neguim
<[kernel]> AEYGAGeGegageuAGeu
<Demolidor> ulha
<Demolidor> ahiuahuaihaiuah
<Demolidor> [kernel]: até aqui tu me persegue
<[kernel]> huaheuahea
<[kernel]> freenode 4ever
<[kernel]> ;)
<[kernel]> que pena que eu comecei a entrar aqui um dia desses
<[kernel]> ja tinho ouvido falar muiito :/
<Demolidor> vou entrar nesse teu fã clube então
<Demolidor> começar a frequentar a rede
<Demolidor> voltar a frequentar né
<[kernel]> cara
<[kernel]> gosto muito daqui
<[kernel]> aprendo coisas
<[kernel]> me atualizo
<[kernel]> mto bom. ;)
<Demolidor> eu entrava muito com 2 amigos, quando não vejo eles aqui eu saiu kkkkkkk Geowany e kazenin
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  dormir rapai
<bino> bom dia
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia
<vitorlobo>  alguém ai de salvador?
<vitorlobo>  alguém ai de salvador?
<Known_problems> O ubuntu 11.10  eh possivel instalar o gnome 3?
<Known_problems> sei que tudo eh possivel ao que num crer... mais pergunto, se isso eh feito por gambiarra ou pelo apt-get ja o faz automaticamente?
<diegovieira> Known_problems, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/10/gnome-3-2-no-ubuntu-11-10/
<diegovieira> Known_problems, pelo site parece q o apt-get resolve ;P
<Known_problems> diegovieira, ok! thanks! valeu!
<[kernel]> diegovieira, qualé
<[kernel]> cumpade ;)
<Psykhe> Known_problems, e esse gnome é nice? :)
<Psykhe> parece que tem um video no site,
<Psykhe> vou ve!
<linux> vitorlobo: viu o diego por aí? risada
<diegovieira> Known_problems, se não funfar a culpa é do [kernel]
<Lambertini> alguém sabe me dizer como uso o teamviewer
<Lambertini> no linux?
<Lambertini> eu executei ele no modo texto
<Lambertini> mas ele gera um ID com NOME
<Lambertini> e não da pra conectar
<diegovieira> Lambertini, eu sempre uso em modo grafico
<linux> acho que isso responde
<Lambertini> hahahaha
<diegovieira> modo texto tem o ssh ;D
<Lambertini> mas não tenho acesso ao modo gráfico pra rodalo
<Lambertini> eu rodei ele pelo ssh
<Lambertini> No LSB modules are available.
<Lambertini> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<Lambertini> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<Lambertini> Release:        11.10
<Lambertini> Codename:       oneiric
<linux> diegovieira: oi
<Lambertini> a única coisa que ele me dá é isso
<diegovieira> linux, oi
<diegovieira> Lambertini, qual seria utilidade dele em modo texto?
<Lambertini> só quero rodar ele em modo texto, mas quero acessar graficamente
<diegovieira> hmn
<Known_problems> deixa ver se eu entendi direito....
<Known_problems> vc quer acessar o modo grafico remoto, por um ambiente totalmente texto (console) ?
<linux> acho que nao dá, né?
<Known_problems> sem logica!
<Lambertini> nops
<diegovieira> ou só quer ativar o teamview em modo texto e acessar o ambiente grafico por ele?
<diegovieira> Lambertini, o que vc quer acessar é dentro da sua rede?
<Lambertini> o que eu quero fazer é o seguinte, eu quero rodar o teamweaver em modo texto para que eu possa conectar por modo gráfico, quero só que ele me gere um id e uma senha
<Lambertini> diegovieira, sim
<diegovieira> Lambertini, sempre vai ser?
<Lambertini> provavel
<Known_problems> Lambertini, tudo Linux ?
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> já resolvi
<Lambertini> bregado a todos
<diegovieira> Lambertini, pq não usa o xrdp
<Lambertini> um windows e um linux
<Lambertini> porque o xrdp
<Lambertini> é zoado
<Lambertini> acabei de usar ele pra executar o teamweaver
<diegovieira> meio travado no começo :X
<Lambertini> pelo menos serviu pra algo
<Lambertini> eheheh
<diegovieira> huahsaushau
<Lambertini> ele não aparece meu desktop
<Lambertini> tem que ser tudo por atalho
<Lambertini> como se fosse o openbox
<Lambertini> só que pior
<diegovieira> qndo usei aqui a algum tempo minha critica foi ser meio travado pra funcionar
<diegovieira> depois de boa
<vitorlobo> linux,  n
<linux> hummmm
<linux> fiquei sabendo que o ubuntu 12.04 é bugado
<linux> f	inacessivel
<linux> inacessivel
<linux> vou ter que migrar pra o trsiquel
<linux> tem como apagar o unite do ubuntu 12?
<diegovieira> linux, só instalar outra interface ou usar uma variante (lubuntu...).
<Lambertini> nem no teamweaver aparece as porras
<Lambertini> tah foda
<diegovieira> :x
<servidor> Oi
<ZandreBran> Lambertini, por favor, não use palavras impropias :)
<Lambertini> ok
<ZandreBran> Lambertini, obrigado :)
<pauloolhos> Para servidor qual voces indica centos ou ubuntu server
<linux> reciso do ubuntu acessivelum
<Lambertini> pauloolhos, eu tenho ubuntu server
<Lambertini> hehehe
<Lambertini> não instala ele
<Lambertini> nunca usei centos
<Lambertini> mas se for pra escolher
<Lambertini> mande um debian pra server
<ZandreBran> linux, veja linuxacessivel.org
<linux> ah cara
<diegovieira> Lambertini, qual versão vc usa no server 10.04 lts?
<linux> vou migrar para o trisq.
<Lambertini> diegovieira, nops 11.10
<Lambertini> vários paus
<linux> enquanto o ubuntu aqui nao me incomodar fico nele.
<diegovieira> Lambertini, acredito que se for ubuntu pra server ideal é ser um lts, maior estabilidade.
<Lambertini> diegovieira, talvez sim, eu não testei ainda
<Lambertini> na verdade queria instalar de novo
<Lambertini> mas e a preguiça de configurar tudo de novo ? rs
<linux> nao tem como tirar um backup dos confs?
<diegovieira> Lambertini, desktop vou colocar o 12.04 lts e vai ficar um bommmm tempo :X
<Lambertini> linux, nunca tentei fazer isso de ubuntu pra debian
<Lambertini> só de debian pra debian
<Lambertini> mas vou tentar fazer isso e te conto o resultado
<pauloolhos> ok
<ZandreBran> linux, tranquilo; é que pensei que você falasse o idioma português.
<linux> a po
<Lambertini> ZandreBran, portugues de portugal ?
<ZandreBran> Lambertini, desculpe, não compreedi.
<Lambertini> vc achou que ele falase portugues de portugal ?
<ZandreBran> fala Lambertini sobre acessibilidade?
<Lambertini> ZandreBran, nada, dexa pra lá, até eu me perdi ..rs
<linux> tipo
<Lambertini> alguém aqui já fez transmissão no justin.tv via vlc ?
<ZandreBran> Lambertini, tranquilo, porque o problema no que fala sobre acessibilidade; nós compreendemos que acessibilidade é de um DV poder instalar seu sistema operacional...
<linux> nao sei se o linuxacessivel é bom pra fazer que eu quero.
<Lambertini> ZandreBran, entendi
<ZandreBran> Lambertini, sem precisar de terceiros para que possa faze-lo e depois colocar uma "voz".
<galvao> boa tarde
<galvao> meu tema ubuntu classic sumiu
<galvao> como fazer para restaurar?
<ZandreBran> linux, também acho que não; nem entrou no sitio ou baixou uma imagem personalizada do Ubuntu LTS para ver qual é.
<galvao> ontem consegui restaurar o unity (unity --resset)
<ZandreBran> galvao, legal.
<galvao> mais o classica continua sumido
<ZandreBran> galvao, qual versão do U?
<vitorlobo> galvao, q versao do ubuntu é?
<linux> sabe
<galvao> 12.04
<vitorlobo> galvao, natural entao
<vitorlobo> galvao, n tem mais ubuntu classic
<galvao> hum
<galvao> pena
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, não. o 12.04 terá um gnome-fallback-session.
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran, prefiro deletar o unity auhuha fluxbox
<vitorlobo> now
<vitorlobo> ;D
<linux> zandrebran: uma vez eu baixei, mas meu navegador estragou a imágem iso entao desde lá nao baixei imagens iso a última vez commprei um cd bastante desatualizado
<vitorlobo> na verdade é errado dizer ubuntu classic
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<vitorlobo> é gnome 2x
<galvao> nao gosto do unity
<galvao> deveria ter a opcao
<vitorlobo> galvao,  tem muitas opçoes
<ZandreBran> galvao, engrassado. odiava o unity até que veio o HUD. e não vivo mais sem ele.
<Lambertini> já volto aew
<galvao> o gnome classic  e mais pratico
<galvao> mais leve
<vitorlobo> galvao,  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<vitorlobo> galvao,  dai vc instala, vai em mudar de sessão e terá la xfce
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, galvao, pois é; ainda que silenciosamente o gnome 3.4 está entrando em modo --quiet nos canais.
<vitorlobo> galvao,  dai vc usa e é mtu parecido com gnome so q mais leve
<galvao> vitorlobo, vou fazer
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran,  pra mim unity e gnome 3x são farinha do mesmo saco
<galvao> o unity pouco flexivel
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, entendo; tanto que nesta época, até o 3.4 usava o kde.
<linux> comoe um cd do gnu/linux?
<linux> nao tenho mt paciencia para baixar nao
<galvao> ate hoje nao entendi o objetivo do unity
<galvao> so pra ser diferente?
<vitorlobo> galvao,  pra se aproximar a interface hightech do windows7
<vitorlobo> galvao,  e ao mesmo tempo com caracteristicas do macOSX
<linux> como compra uma distro *
<vitorlobo> galvao,  ficou mais adaptavel para windows users
<galvao> mais ainda assim nao ficou legal
<vitorlobo> galvao,  mas....enfim...n gosto dessas firulas ae nao
<ZandreBran> nao galvao, o unity assim como lauchpad.net são projetos SL de uma empresa mantedora do Ubuntu.
<linux> ah, o objetivo era compertir com win? ah, explica acho.
<ZandreBran> galvao, mas usava o compiz?
<galvao> hightech e so colocar temas opcionais
<galvao> com visuais tipo glass
<galvao> mais bem acabados
<vitorlobo> galvao,  uso fluxbox totalmente personalizavel e meu modo grafico inicia em 3 segundos no reboot
<galvao> usava
<ZandreBran> sou fã do openbox :)
<vitorlobo> galvao,  acesso tudo via tecla atalho e o menu eu mesmo q fiz..entao..ta perfeito pra mim
<galvao> poderia reduzir bastante os icones , posicao da barra do unity, mudar o painel...
<galvao> talvez seja eu mesmo que to muito atrasado
<galvao> vou reiniciar aqui e volto
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran,  http://s8.postimage.org/bigs93l8j/snapshot3.png
<vitorlobo> minha area de trabalho
<vitorlobo> clean bagaraio
<vitorlobo> acesso tudo via hotkey
<vitorlobo> quase tudo quer dizer
<vitorlobo> :D
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, Uhhhuuuuuu :) muito legal saber que ainda existem pessoas das antigas que realmente compreendem o sentido de SL :)
<Lambertini> windows, minha razão de desespero, não aguento mais, preciso logo pegar um mac
<vitorlobo> sinceramente
<vitorlobo> por um preço de um mac
<vitorlobo> eu compro um pc fuderoso
<vitorlobo> mais barato
<vitorlobo> mais em conta
<vitorlobo> meto meu linux
<vitorlobo> e to feliz
<vitorlobo> pq se quebrar, tem suporte barato em todo canto
<vitorlobo> mac quebrou fudel..
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, linux pra mim não rola
<Lambertini> só servidor
<Lambertini> eu sou designer
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, n rola pq?
<Lambertini> não rola nada wm linux
<Lambertini> em
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Lambertini> e não rola ficar emulando
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, fiz no linux
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> vai em http://vitorlobo.wordpress.com/movie-works/
<vitorlobo> tudo oq fiz..foi no linux tbm
<Lambertini> blender?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  maya
<vitorlobo> autodesk maya
<Lambertini> roda maya no linux?
<vitorlobo> roda
<Lambertini> nativo ?
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> desde a versao 2009
<Lambertini> o 3d max roda tb?
<vitorlobo> tem nativo do maya
<vitorlobo> n sei...n mexo no max
<vitorlobo> nem gosto na verdade
<vitorlobo> :P
<Lambertini> não mexo com maya
<Lambertini> só max
<vitorlobo> frescura
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> domino qualquer um
<vitorlobo> blender, max, maya
<vitorlobo> basta vc ter bagagem
<vitorlobo> :)
<Lambertini> é, eu sou paia
<Lambertini> :)
<vitorlobo> é..melhor vc usar mac entao mesmo
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> ou windows
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, sim, uso windows, mas quero mac
<Lambertini> e meu pc é top  plus
<Lambertini> mas windows quebra as pernas
<Lambertini> legal teu trampo vitorlobo
<Lambertini> parabéns
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, em pensar q ja vi gente comprando macbook pro e botando windows nele
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> fiquei sem saber oq pensar
<Lambertini> credo
<vitorlobo> hauhahuahuahuaa
<Lambertini> então pra que comprar
<galvao> voltei
<vitorlobo> né
<vitorlobo> galvao, http://s8.postimage.org/bigs93l8j/snapshot3.png
<galvao> essa barra do unity poderia ter mais opcoes de mudancas
<vitorlobo> galvao,  essa é minha área de trabalho...minha interface grafica
<galvao> vou olhar
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, usa debian ai ?
<vitorlobo> galvao,  pode parecer pouca coisa....mas quase tudo eu acesso via tecla atalho e o menu eu mesmo q fiz....do meu jeito.... é so clicar com botao direito do mouse na tela
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, sim
<Lambertini> :D
<Lambertini> o linux tah rodando photoshop nativo já ?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  fiz uns experimentos no blender + gimp te mostrar
<vitorlobo> nao
<vitorlobo> so via wine
<Lambertini> é, wine não rola
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/539020_357877857590810_100001057971356_1034608_1801320357_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  fiz no gimp + blender
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  falando nisso...se gostar de cerveja...toma ae
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> =X
<Lambertini> legal
<Lambertini> vou te mostrar um trampo meu
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/557302_358610574184205_100001057971356_1036473_218585096_n.jpg
<galvao> aqvitor lobo, aqui em casa nao funciona
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/399003_358610077517588_100001057971356_1036471_1203279160_n.jpg
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, http://aprovacao.lambertini.com.br/mms.png
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/533322_358609527517643_100001057971356_1036470_1145035786_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/541879_358608117517784_100001057971356_1036469_774759755_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  kratos : https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/563987_358596730852256_100001057971356_1036463_853119240_n.jpg
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  mm's rs
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, http://aprovacao.lambertini.com.br/lampada-final.jpg
<linux> tive meus tempos bons com linux, será que o unite vai estragar? dizem que o gnome tá ficando não popular mais.
<galvao> lambertini, que programa vc usou?
<Lambertini> uso 3d max galvao
<Lambertini> modo às vezes
<galvao> lambertini, tem na central de programas?
<vitorlobo> linux,   rapaz...........unity é apenas uma interface gráfica de usuario
<vitorlobo> linux,  uma das...tem muitas outras q vc pode adaptar e cabou
<Lambertini> galvao, não, isso é pra windows
<ZandreBran_cya> vitorlobo, sem tempo :) Flame
<galvao> ok
<Lambertini> linux, usa o kde
<Lambertini> heheh
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran_cya,  hum?
<vitorlobo> kde é a cara do windows 7
<vitorlobo> :P
<Lambertini> pois é
<vitorlobo> e lento bagarai...depende da maquina
<Lambertini> massa de mais
<ZandreBran_cya> vitorlobo, a do linux é flame; no sentido puro de lista de discussão :)
<vitorlobo> mas é lento
<vitorlobo> >.<
<galvao> o kde so e confuso mais e bonito
<Lambertini> instala o blackbox
<Lambertini> e pronto
<Lambertini> tem 100k
<Lambertini> hehehe
<vitorlobo> hehe uso o fluxbox...
<vitorlobo> inicia em 3 segundos e faço oq quero
<vitorlobo> atende as minhas necessidades
<vitorlobo> não come memoria ram praticamente
<vitorlobo> e roda dependencias de todas as outras
<vitorlobo> entao ta sussa
<vitorlobo> ainda de quebra da impressão q teu monitor ta maior
<Lambertini> faz dias que toh tentando fazer um streeam com o vlc + jtvlc
<Lambertini> mas não consigo de jeito maneira
<vitorlobo> agora te falar viu
<vitorlobo> digam oq quiserem
<Lambertini> mas eu sou o mais bonito!
<Lambertini> tah certo é isso ai memo
<Lambertini> auhsdhuashd
<vitorlobo> n tem S.O melhor pra desenvolvimento q linux n
<vitorlobo> programação coisa e tal
<linux> o problema que o orca é do gnome, se fizessem mais leitores de tela gratuitos ...
<vitorlobo> linux, -.-!
<vitorlobo> linux, filhote vc sabia q vc pode instalar o orca usando qualquer interface grafica?
<vitorlobo> linux,  vc pode usar kde e usar o orca q é do gnome...pq o linux instala só as dependencias do orca e adapta a nova interface
<vitorlobo> vc n precisa te ro gnome inteiro pra rodar o orca
<vitorlobo> >.<
<linux> cara poder até talvez pegue mas tipo ele não ler a tela exatamente
<linux> ele só vai dizer "tal janela inacessivel"
<Psykhe> caraleo, estranho a priori o gnome ...
<Psykhe> px.
<Psykhe> tem desktop nao? com icone e tal?
<vitorlobo> linux,  nao sei de onde vc tirou essas coisas
<vitorlobo> linux, pq uso fluxbox aqui e roda o orca perfeitamente
<linux> é a lógica cara
<vitorlobo> linux, sua logica esta errada
<vitorlobo> linux, se vc basear sua logica no windows reformule...linux trabalha diferente
<linux> fala com qualquer um ou então dá uma googlada lá pra ver.
<vitorlobo> linux, n preciso...eu mesmo falo por mim que testo e uso
<linux> eu falei com um colega que tentou usar ubuntu e o orca nao pegou.
<vitorlobo> linux, perai...vou ter q mostrar foto ne
<vitorlobo> pra vc se convencer
<vitorlobo> af
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<linux> com unite
<[kernel]> gnome merda
<[kernel]> xfce r0x
<[kernel]> fluxbox r0x
<Psykhe> [kernel], to fazendo test drive aqui,
<Psykhe> até q o estilo de funcionamento dele, nao é dos piores,
<Psykhe> porem tava querendo ve meu desk...area de trabalho...
<Psykhe> colocar alguns milhares de doc, e tal.
<Psykhe> :)
<Psykhe> mais, nao vi como ainda.
<Psykhe> *mas
<linux> confuzão de mas e mais ainda? risada
<Psykhe> rs..
<Psykhe> poh, impressionante, o gnome, parece que até o momento, está consumindo menos mem.
<linux> pois é gnt, o orca tem bastante limitação sim
<vitorlobo> linux,  fala ai agora
<vitorlobo> linux,  http://s15.postimage.org/cg5ta66dl/snapshot2.png
<Psykhe> linux, e qq isso, orca?
<vitorlobo> linux,  to rodando orca no debian squeeze usando fluxbox
<vitorlobo> Psykhe,  pq ele é meio cego..
<vitorlobo> Psykhe,  orca é para o pc ler pra vc e reproduzir em audio
<Psykhe> rs...
<Psykhe> hum, legal...
<Psykhe> vou ve depois isso, pd ser interessante.
<linux> ei e por acaso o orca ler direito as aplicações? terminal em fim?
<vitorlobo> linux,  sim
<vitorlobo> linux,  ler tudo
<vitorlobo> linux,  igualzinho no gnome....ele instala mais de 20 dependencias do gnome e roda igual
<linux> hummm
<linux> experimenta abrir o wine que tu vai ter uma ieia abre algum programa do wine que tu entende.
<vitorlobo> linux, em qualquer interface e em qualquer linux ..n sei dizer dos q usam .rpm mas das variantes do debian sim
<linux> que to falando de ele nao ler.
<vitorlobo> linux,  cara....
<vitorlobo> linux,  q logica tem rodar no ubuntu e n rodar no debian? vc sabia q o ubuntu foi feito em cima do debian?
<vitorlobo> linux, e que o gnome independe do ubuntu? pertence ao projeto GNU -.-"
<vitorlobo> linux, n sei de onde vc tira essas limitações de raciocinio
<vitorlobo> af
<vitorlobo> :S
<linux> mas eu falo dos ambientes cara
<linux> nao do sistema em si
<linux> porque dizem que o oca so pega no gnome com maiore dizimpênip
<[kernel]> usa o gnome cara
<linux> entendeu?
<[kernel]> e pronto
<linux> mas
<linux> os sistemas que uso, tao adotando o unite
<Psykhe> [kernel], e meu desk aqui no gnome, como faço mano?
<[kernel]> faz pra que?
<[kernel]> pra mudar de ambiente?
<Psykhe> pra visualizar meu desktop...area de trabalho do gnome, ve meu atalhos, docs, etc.
<[kernel]> Psykhe, ele ta startando?
<[kernel]> o seu gnome?
<Psykhe> claro!!
<Psykhe> to nele, uaih!
<[kernel]> o que voce quer entao
<diegovieira> huashsuashau
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<Psykhe> pqp...heheheh
<diegovieira> :S
<[kernel]> auieaheaiuhie
<Psykhe> eu quero ve minha area de trabalho, com meus icones e documentos.
<Psykhe> only this.
<Psykhe> poxa.
<Psykhe> diga ae man, tem como?
<[kernel]> nao aparece nada ?
<[kernel]> nem a barra ?
<diegovieira> Psykhe, tá vendo o que?
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> o x nautluz nao resolve? uuauaua
<Psykhe> ahh nao..
<Psykhe> queria ve ela .....
<Psykhe> diegovieira, o xchat e vcs teclando.
<Psykhe> :_)
<Psykhe> po atividades e tal.
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Psykhe> onde ta pra ir no desk?
<Psykhe> tem como nao?
<Psykhe> rs
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> linux,  me mostra na internet onde diz isso
<linux> hum
<diegovieira> Psykhe, pra que mais, fica ae ;)
<linux> vi um artigo aqui dizendo que o orca so roda em gnome msm
<vitorlobo> linux,  ok , mostrai
<vitorlobo> onde vc viu
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<linux> vou entrar com pdgin aqui e colar pera um segundo
<diegovieira> Psykhe, ficou assim do nada?
<Psykhe> diegovieira, poxa, ta bonitim, ter o desk, com wallpaper, docs, atalhos de programs, etc.
<Psykhe> legal, eu curto.
<Psykhe> diegovieira, ah rp tu sabe oq digo,
<GNOME> aqui óh
<diegovieira> Psykhe, ficou assim do nada?
<GNOME> http://www.hardware.com.br/comunidade/instalacao-adept/1083306/
<diegovieira> Psykhe, se foi do nada tenta isso: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Psykhe> ta bom, flw!
<diegovieira> ;x
<linux> vitorlobo: vu aí
<vitorlobo> linux,  aonde?
<vitorlobo> a sim
<vitorlobo> linux, engraçado pq o site oficial do orca desmente essa conversa
<linux> po perdi o link
<vitorlobo> pq será?
<vitorlobo> o.O
<vitorlobo> Orca is a free, open source, flexible, and extensible screen reader that provides access to the graphical desktop via user-customizable combinations of speech and/or braille.
<vitorlobo> Orca works with applications and toolkits that support the assistive technology service provider interface (AT-SPI), which is the primary assistive technology infrastructure for the Solaris and Linux operating environments. Applications and toolkits supporting the AT-SPI include the GNOME GTK+ toolkit, the Java platform's Swing toolkit, SWT, OpenOffice/LibreOffice, Mozilla, and WebKitGtk. AT-SPI support for the KDE Qt toolkit is currently being p
<vitorlobo> ursued.
<vitorlobo> em momento algum diz
<vitorlobo> "only run in GNOME"
<linux> bah
<vitorlobo> linux, em outras palavras
<vitorlobo> linux, o orca só rodava em ambiente gnome na versão 2.16
<vitorlobo> linux,  como ela se encontra numa versão posterior hoje, roda até no proprio fedora sem gnome
<vitorlobo> linux,  basta ter essas dependencias base-devel dbus-python git gnome-common gnome-doc-utils intltool pyatspi pygtk python2-gconf pyxdg
<vitorlobo> linux, q ele roda em qualquer ambiente
<Psykhe> diegovieira, consegui...rs
<Psykhe> que meida...
<Psykhe> tem que ficar minimizando com o outro botao do mouse,
<Psykhe> shit, ele nao tem na janela a opcao.
<Psykhe> ai fica cheio de janela abertas e para uso, tirando a visibilidade do desk.
<Psykhe> rs
<diegovieira> não entendi nada hahahaahah
<diegovieira> mas, restartar o gdm deu certo?
<Psykhe> ja foi!
<Psykhe> flw!
<diegovieira> :X
<GNOME> po eu caí
<GNOME> vou embora até
<ADFENO> Olá!
<diegovieira> ADFENO, Olá
<ADFENO> Olá. :D
<diegovieira> :)
<ADFENO> Rescentemente criei uma página no DeviantArt, e já enviei minha primeira obra. :D
<vitorlobo> http://s18.postimage.org/lyanuxvhj/snapshot2.png
<vitorlobo> haha fazeno meu tema aqui
<ADFENO> Qual o destino exato deste link, caro vitorlobo?
<ADFENO> Olá barna.
<barna> boa noite ADFENO
<diegovieira> ADFENO, manda link
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  um virus devastador
<vitorlobo> que queima placas de video
<vitorlobo> o.o
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, :D azul :D
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Aliás, boa noite meu caro barna. :D
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> virus devastador foi boa diegovieira
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<ADFENO> Concordo. :D
<ADFENO> Ainda bem que eu uso Linux. :D
<vitorlobo> auhhauhuahuaa
<diegovieira> [kernel], ;x
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> errei o nick
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ADFENO> Ah! Debian, se ao menos meus pais me deixassem instalar mais um Linux. :D
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  q linux q vc tem ai?
<vitorlobo> melhor
<vitorlobo> que distro?
<ADFENO> Bem, eu possuo Linux Ubuntu 11.10, e este eu recomendo. :D
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, dispenso..uso debian :O
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, achei umas portas aqui abertas na minha maquina :/
<[kernel]> 49130/tcp open  unknown
<vitorlobo> [kernel], durmo de porta aberta sussa no linux
<vitorlobo> os ladroes ainda n aprenderam a entrar na casa do pinguim
<vitorlobo> :O
<[kernel]> 9666/tcp  open  unknown
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> falando nisso
<ADFENO> É por isso que eu e um de meus tios adoramos Linux. :D
<vitorlobo> souberam da rede zumbi q roda em linux
<[kernel]> vou achar um meio que deixe-as closed.
<vitorlobo> q afetou mais de 200 mill mac's?
<vitorlobo> 2 mil só no Brasil
<ADFENO> Phew... Ainda bem que foram os Macs. :D
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> afetou como assim
<[kernel]> afetou em que
<vitorlobo> deu crash nos mac
<vitorlobo> deupau
<vitorlobo> o mac tem algo meio que "unix-like" igualmente como o kernel linux
<ADFENO> "Quanto maior a torre, maior o estrago" (Mestre, apelido de meu tio.) :D
<vitorlobo> dai pra atacar...basta o hacker conhecer o linux
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, seu tio é o senhor miaki?
 * vitorlobo rindo?
 * vitorlobo rindo!
<vitorlobo> huauhauha
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<ADFENO> :D
<[kernel]> mestre splinter
<vitorlobo> vc é o daniel sã
<vitorlobo> karatê kid
 * vitorlobo nossa q filme tosco
<ADFENO> Nem chovendo. :D
<vitorlobo> o golpe da gaivota
<ADFENO> Não sou nem*
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  seu tio é o mestre yoda?
<vitorlobo> uauhauauha
<ADFENO> :D
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, bem...espero q esse dilema sobrecaia na microsoft
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, q leve um tombo feio ...q n se levante mais...e q a filha do gates se apaixone por mim
<vitorlobo> eu desejo isso fortemente
<ADFENO> Wow.
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  na verdade...desejo q nosso mercado de T.I abra mais espaço pro linux
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  essa mentalidade ultrapassada....de só microsoft... me frustra muito...
<vitorlobo> :(
<ADFENO> Ah! Isso é o que eu mais desejo.
<ADFENO> Eu estou atualmente fazendo um curso de manutenção, e todos os outros alunos, incluso o professor, me acham diferente, com gostos diferentes.
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, a microsoft chama o linux de "cancer" pq ta se espalhando rápido feito um
<ADFENO> Eu tento convence-los de como o "espirito" Open Source é bom, como o Linux é seguro e útil, incluso como a Creative Commons proporciona liberdade para artistas.
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, e tbm dando preju neles
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  a grande maioria esmagadora ..principalmente de usuários finais " q só usam o pc para operações básicas", tem um enorme preconceito a tudo que é "Novo' no mercado
<vitorlobo> ADFENO,  pra linux n seria diferente....mas tbm n levam tanta coisa em conta....q a toda nova versão do windows, há recursos novos, interfaces novas, e uma nova necessidade de adaptação
<ADFENO> Eu e meu tio sempre dialogamos estas coisas, mas acho que o Linux não deve ser incluído no mercado.
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, se n for, como trabalharemos no ramo com ele? seremos burros de carga de chefes que se prendem a microsoft?
<ADFENO> Quero dizer... Acho que software não deve ser obrigatóriamente pago.
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, mas n é
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, há distros pagas...mas nunca 100%
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, mas há uma diferença entre "ser pago" e "ser livre"
<ADFENO> Hm... :D
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, a microsoft por exemplo, poderia continuar a ser pago....mas de código aberto
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, open-source não é freeware..... exemplo, o skype, o msn messenger da microsoft são free.....mas são livres?
<vitorlobo> não são
<vitorlobo> por causa do código fechado
<ADFENO> Isto eu entendo. :D
<vitorlobo> ADFENO, te dando as 4 liberdades ...é oq importa
<vitorlobo> :)
<ADFENO> :D
<ADFENO> Vitorlobo, você já ouviu as músicas da Kendra Springer?
<vitorlobo> n
<vitorlobo> ADFENO-Away,  mas arriscarei
<vitorlobo> ADFENO-Away,  instrumental?
<core> boas ai pessoal
<core> tudo numa boa
<[kernel]> firmeza
<ADFENO> Voltei.
<core> alguem sabe onde posso encontrar um canal para discutir ferramentas de hacking?
<core> agradeço desde ja
<ADFENO> Que situação, Vitorlobo saiu e não pude saber a opinião dele. :D
<diegovieira> ADFENO, vc é de SC?
<ADFENO> Sim, como sabes?
<diegovieira> pelo host qndo entrou brasiltelecon, teria de ser do sul ;X
<ADFENO> :D
<diegovieira> :X
<ADFENO> Nem me diga, a minha cidade, segundo a tão popular mídia, possui uma das conexões de internet mais baixas do mundo. :D
<diegovieira> ql cidade?
<ADFENO> Itapema.
<diegovieira> praia :D
<diegovieira> cidade de verão ;D
<diegovieira> já passei por ae, porto belo ;D
<ADFENO> :-/ A maioria das pessoas só pensa nisso.
<diegovieira> hsuashau
<ADFENO> Mas não se preocupe, ainda existem esperanças. :D
<ADFENO> Criei uma conta na DeviantArt, mostrarei para o pessoal que não somos formados apenas por... Digamos, Rio de Janeiro, garotas, festa e praia. :D
<diegovieiraeti> :S
<ADFENO> Não se preocupe, estas frases não são ofensivas.
<diegovieiraeti> :P
<diegovieiraeti> acredito q a velocidade ae não fuja muito daqui :X
<ADFENO> :D
<Patty> vitorlobo, :( on?
<vitorlobo> Patty, :)
<alvaro_> Alguem poderia me explicar como faço para adicionar no campo pesquisa do firefox 11, a pesquisa "Yahoo BR", já tentei varias vezes mas sempre dá erro :(.
<Patty> pvt urgente vitor-br
<Patty> vitor-br, ne se não é o vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  digita ai /url http://www.yahoo.com.br
<novato_br> alvaro_:  como assim?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<novato_br> alvaro_: aqui eh facil
<novato_br> eh soh clicar na setinha preta virada pra baixo no campo de pesquisa e clicar em organizar pesquisas
<alvaro_> me refiro aquela barra que fica na lateral o campo de de pesquisas, Yahoo, Google, Buscapé etc
<vitorlobo> alvaro_,  resolvido?
<novato_br> ai tu adiciona a url
<vitorlobo> ahuhuaa
<alvaro_> não
<vitorlobo> -;.-"
<vitorlobo> nunca uso aquilo
<alvaro_> Quero a pesquisa Yahoo BR
<novato_br> alvaro_: leia o que coloquei
<novato_br> funciona
<alvaro_> vou tentar mostra o erro no Paste
<novato_br> alvaro_: então pressione naquela seção em restaurar buscas
<novato_br> o yahoo eh busca padrao do browser FF
<novato_br> pelo menos ele eh uma das buscas que fazem parte das configuracoes padrao
<alvaro_> Mas o Yahoo que está neste campo nativo é em Ingles
<novato_br> ah tah
<alvaro_> Quando tento adicionar a Yahoo BR, vem a mensagem dizendo que o firefox  do ubuntu é "baseada" no Firefox original, portanto não permite a instalação
<novato_br> alvaro_: não eh
<novato_br> ele vai pegar a busca brasileira
<novato_br> hj os sites tem robos que localizam seu ip
<novato_br> e te redireciona
<alvaro_> estou usando anti rastreadores, deve ser isso
<novato_br> alvaro_: entre aqui https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/search-tools/
<novato_br> digite yahoo
<alvaro_> já fiz isso
<novato_br> alvaro_: https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/yahoo-answers/?src=search
<novato_br> here
<novato_br> clique aqui https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/downloads/latest/4616/addon-4616-latest.xml?src=search
<alvaro_> dá erro
<novato_br> faça um downgrade
<alvaro_> http://pastebin.com/Wic7Vm1k
<alvaro_> e essa versão é em Ingles
<alvaro_> A mensagem é essa "Sorry, you need a Mozilla-based browser (such as Firefox) to install a search plugin."
<alvaro_> já tentei varias vezes e dá a mesma mensagem
<[kernel]> é normal eu perder pacotes no ping pro meu modem quando estou fazendo um download?
<diegovieira> [kernel], acredito que não
<diegovieira> estou usando metade da minha banda em download tá em 2ms o ping para o router e para o modem (bridge)
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> ta no cabo?
<[kernel]> ou na wlan?
<[kernel]> 29 packets transmitted, 28 received, 3% packet loss, time 28035ms
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> wlan
<diegovieira> 40 packets transmitted, 40 received, 0% packet loss, time 39050ms
<diegovieira> me afastei mais agora ;x
<[kernel]> poxa
<[kernel]> qual kernel voce esta usando?
<[kernel]> cara entao tem alguma coisa essa aqui
<[kernel]> pode ser meu adaptador
<diegovieira> 3.2.0-22-generic-pae
<[kernel]> ou o modem sobrecarregado
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> esse mes nao passa eu botar o cabo mesmo
<[kernel]> passar pelo forru
<[kernel]> ;/
<diegovieira> :X
<diegovieira> tá no wifi?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> tava com problema com a versao antiga do kernel
<diegovieira> abri o torrent
<[kernel]> mais eu atualizei
<[kernel]> ate que tava file
<[kernel]> agora esses dias voltou
<diegovieira> vamo ver agora :X
<[kernel]> essa putaria :/
<[kernel]> ja tou cheio disso cara
<[kernel]> vou por o cabo e pronto
<[kernel]> cabar com essa putaria
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> 40 packets transmitted, 40 received, 0% packet loss, time 39049ms
<[kernel]> ele so perde as vezes
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> 43 packets transmitted, 35 received, 18% packet loss, time 42050ms
<[kernel]> 40 packets transmitted, 39 received, 2% packet loss, time 39038ms
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> isso assim q abri o torrent
<diegovieira> perdi bem mais
<[kernel]> entao é normal
<[kernel]> pô
<[kernel]> tem o amsn aberto o xchat e o mozilla
<diegovieira> aqui eu to limitando a banda
<diegovieira> up e down
<[kernel]> quando eu me logo no slack
<[kernel]> abro o terminal
<[kernel]> e boto pra pingar
<[kernel]> fica file mais quando abro uma coisa ele tipo da uma oscilada
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-11
<[kernel]> eu acho que deve ser normal
<[kernel]> que tem 2 paredes e 10 metros de distancia cara.
<diegovieira> eu to no mesmo quarto
<diegovieira> agora tem uma quina na frente
<[kernel]> ah entao
<[kernel]> ta melhor
<[kernel]> que eu
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> e voce usa wi-fi integrada
<[kernel]> ou adaptador ou placa wireless?
<diegovieira> integrado
<diegovieira> netbook =x
<diegovieira> ou uso o pc [cabeado]
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> tava no meu net tambem
<[kernel]> nao perdi nada tambem
<[kernel]> porque é integrado o wi-fi dele
<[kernel]> esses adaptadores da d-link funcionam horrivelmente
<[kernel]> engraçado que ele funciona normal no ruindows
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> tenho um na minha mana
<diegovieira> dwr510 se não me engano ou algo do tipo
<diegovieira> pci [interno]
<[kernel]> ah é diferente né cara
<[kernel]> placa wireless de adaptador wireless
<diegovieira> esse ta fazendo milagre
<[kernel]> a placa deve tem uma potencia melhor
<diegovieira> do outro lado da rua ;D
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> kkk
<diegovieira> nos fundos da casa
<diegovieira> de madeira mas tem um guada roupa no caminho ;x
<[kernel]> mais...
<[kernel]> tem quantas antenas na placa?
<diegovieira> 1
<diegovieira> haahha
<diegovieira> tava no 802.11g
<[kernel]> ta fazendo milagre mesmo
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> eu vi uma aqui da d-link que tem 3
<diegovieira> passei para 802.11b
<[kernel]> deve ser boa
<diegovieira> deve ser n
<diegovieira> mais rapido
<diegovieira> 802.11n
<[kernel]> isso dai é o tipo de frequencia é?
<diegovieira> são padrões
<diegovieira> define faixa de frequencia
<[kernel]> aqui tambem tem uma desvantagem
<diegovieira> e tem a taxa max. de transmissão =x
<[kernel]> tem 4 pessoas conectada ao mesmo tempo no meu modem agora
<diegovieira> deixa eu ver aqui
<[kernel]> será que ta pra mudar?
<[kernel]> o do meu modem
<[kernel]> pra ele botar uma taxa de transferecia maior
<diegovieira> tipo
<diegovieira> os novos vc pode escolher entre b g n
<diegovieira> meu não é tao novo
<diegovieira> b g
<[kernel]> aqui no modem tem dizendo..
<[kernel]> Tipo de Interface: Automatico B/G/N
<diegovieira> b 11MBps - g 54 MBps - n 1xx MNps
<diegovieira> MBps
<[kernel]> Largura da Banda do Canal: 20
<[kernel]> Potencia de Trasmissão(%): 100
<diegovieira> depois tem o canal é bom por um distante de outros equipamentos proximos
<[kernel]> Endereço Físico (MAC): 	6c:2e:85:f1:ac:7f 	
<[kernel]> Banda de Frequência: 	2.4Ghz
<diegovieira> ops M -> G
<diegovieira> jaksjaks
<diegovieira> M mesmo
<diegovieira> vi aqui
<[kernel]> Tipo de Uplink: VSDL
<diegovieira> Wireless Network Mode
<[kernel]> Canal 		Auto 	
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Economia de Energia WMM 		Habilitado 	
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Potência de transmissão 		100 	
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Largura de Banda do Canal 		20 	
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Modo 		auto 802.11b/g/n 	
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Taxa 		130M 	
<diegovieira> problema do N é que os clientes tem que ser N tbm
<[kernel]> 				
<[kernel]> 	Modo de Segurança 		WPA-PSK (AES)
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  e o QI do usuário?
<vitorlobo> nao mostra tbm n?
<vitorlobo> o.o
<[kernel]> porque
 * vitorlobo rindo
<vitorlobo> ta mostrando os dados
<vitorlobo> mostra tdo de vez logo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<[kernel]> ¬¬
<diegovieira> [kernel], vc pega ae sinal de wifi de algum vizinho?
<vitorlobo> uhauhhuahuauh
<vitorlobo> isso que é fazer "GATO" wifi
<[kernel]> auiehauheihaheiahe
<[kernel]> ate tem um aqui
<[kernel]> do vizinho sem senha
<[kernel]> mais é uma merda
<[kernel]> prefiro usar a minha mesmo
<[kernel]> que é de 35mb
<diegovieira> ;D
<diegovieira> aqui sou só eu
<diegovieira> depois um vizinho a uns 100metros depoisss
<diegovieira> ahhh depois os mano choram :D
<diegovieira> só discada
<[kernel]> kkkk
<diegovieira> 35mb?
<diegovieira> na minha cidade no maximo 10mb no centro :X
<[kernel]> vish :/
<[kernel]> aqui era pra chegar a baixar 3,5M por segundo
<[kernel]> mais como é compartilhado chega uns 1,5m
<[kernel]> aqui na minha maquina ta chegando 17MB
<[kernel]> tem 4 pc ligado agora
<diegovieira> aqui chega 100kps :D
<[kernel]> tem isso tambem né :/
<diegovieira> aham
<diegovieira> meu router roda linux
<diegovieira> :D
<eduardomelzer> Boa noite pessoal, alguém disponível para tirar um dúvida sobre compartilhamento?
<diegovieira> [kernel], dd-wrt
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, pergunta ae... se alguem saber puder ajudar..
<diegovieira> :X
<eduardomelzer> Ok, valeu diegovieira, estou compartilhando pastas entre um desktop (ubuntu 11.10), e um note (12.04), o desktop tem uma partição ntfs, e não consigo acessar através do note as pastas compartilhadas dentro desta partição, recebo o erro "falha ao montar o compartilhamento windows", as pastas compartilhadas na partição ext estão ok.
<eduardomelzer> Tem alguma configuração adicional para acessar as partições ntfs?
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, deu uma conferida nas permissões.
<diegovieira> ?
<diegovieira> faz tempo que não utilizo o samba no ubuntu.
<eduardomelzer> Sim, dei as mesmas permissões nos diretórios da extensão ext, e esses estão acessíveis.
<Psykhe> é comparilhamento entre pcs lnx?
<eduardomelzer> Instalei o system-config-samba para me certificar que as permissões eram as mesmas.
<eduardomelzer> Psykhe, isso mesmo, 11.10 e 12.04.
 * diegovieira caiu
<Psykhe> eduardomelzer, por padrao eu acho que ja vem com o sama,
<Psykhe> *samba.
<Psykhe> onde vc quer acessar -> destino, deve ter,
<Psykhe> e clicando na pasta, vc consegue fazer o compartilhamento, certo?
<Psykhe> diegovieira, meu router tb é dd-wrt. ;)
<Psykhe> nice!
<diegovieira> Psykhe, veio ou vc colocou?
<Psykhe> coloquei ne...
<diegovieira> ;D
<diegovieira> dir 300 o meu
<Psykhe> ah vi esses dias um dir 300, bonitim ele.
<Psykhe> pretim ne.
<diegovieira> aham
<eduardomelzer> Psykhe, sim, quando em ambas as máquina quando eu habilitei o compartilhamento, o Ubuntu instalou o Samba.
<Psykhe> gostava de dlink, mas, tornou-se mais instavel. mas...
<eduardomelzer> O compartilhamento aparece na outra máquina, só não é possível acessá-lo.
<Psykhe> eduardomelzer, usuario no samba...
<Psykhe> sambaadduser...
<Psykhe> tem um comando pra adicionar o user e passwd no samba.
<Psykhe> nao tenho o samba aqui ainda, senao via.
<diegovieira> peguei mania de copiar pelo scp :X
<Psykhe> rs. é funciona de boa.
<eduardomelzer> Criei um usuário no Samba, através do system-config-samba.
<Psykhe> ele tem que ter no sistema, e no samba.
<Psykhe> hum?
<eduardomelzer> Certo, existe nos dois.
<diegovieira> esse user tem permissão sobre o diretorio/arquivos compartilhados?
<eduardomelzer> Acho que o problema não é permissão, pois como mencionei, criei um compartilhamento da pasta Download da minha home, e dei permissão apenas para este usuário que criei, e ao tentar acessar pelo note acessou corretamente.
<diegovieira> Psykhe, concordo com vc, modem da dlink mais novos dão até medo X:
<eduardomelzer> Somente os compartilhamentos de pastas da partição ntfs estão gerando o problema.
<Psykhe> diegovieira, entao, eu tb nao tenho o qual gostaria, pois fui precipitado...
<Psykhe> queria um tp modelos novos,
<Psykhe> mas na presa comprei um asus rtn10+ algo assim,
<Psykhe> por fim, to até satisfeito com ele,
<diegovieira> to de boa com os meus dlink mas ja vo muito equipamentos deles dando pau do nada
<Psykhe> bem estavel, funcional até o momento, com o novo firmware --ddwrt.
<Psykhe> ai ficou filé.
<diegovieira> ja vi*
<Psykhe> é acontece sim, por isso que disse.
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, não sei se isso influencia mas, o sistema de arquivos ntfs tá montado como somente leitura?
<eduardomelzer> diegovieira, não, a partição ntfs está permitindo leitura e escrita.
<Sagat> boa notie alguem ai conhece back track
<diegovieira> [kernel],
<diegovieira> :D
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=85908.0
<diegovieira> da uma olhada
<Guest71464> pessoal me tira uma duvida: qro startar o apache2 e ñ estou conseguindo startar a partir do /etc/init.d como faço pra saber em qual diretorio está esse serviço
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, se ajudar ou não da um retorno :X
<eduardomelzer> diegovieira, pode deixar, estou testando os passos aqui, por enquanto valeu pela dica! =]
<diegovieira> Guest2116, qual erro da quando tenta iniciar o serviço a partir de /etc/init.d
<Guest71464> diegovieira: agora to vendo q o apache2 nao está instalado
<diegovieira> Guest2116, :D
<samuel> online :)
<mplus55> help
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, e ae?
<Torrente> Ola galera ... Boa Noite ...
<DavyS> olá
<eduardomelzer> diegovieira, não adiantou, depois de ajustar o arquivo /etc/samba/smb.conf, ao invés de apresentar o erro de antes, fica repetidamente perguntando usuário e senha, mesmo eu informando corretamente.
<eduardomelzer> Boa noite Torrente.
<galvao> boa noite
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, tentou acrescentar  usershare owner only = false tbm?
<diegovieira> no seu original
<galvao> sumiu os botoes das janelas no 12.04
<diegovieira> galvao, unity --reset não deu jeito?
<Daekdroom> galvao, você tem o CCSM instalado?
<eduardomelzer> diegovieira, agora sim, acrescentando "usershare owner only = false" funcionou, agora entendi o problema, como o usuário do meu Desktop não é o owner dos diretórios da partição NTFS, o compartilhamento não funcionava. Estranho é que pelo o que eu pesquisei, o Ubuntu nem deveria ter deixado eu criar o compartilhamento neste caso, alertando que o usuário não poderia compartilhar. Mas beleza, tá funcionando. Agradeço muito pela ajuda e a
<eduardomelzer> tenção. o/
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer, isso era o ultimo comentario daquele site ;$
<diegovieira> asjiasjai
<diegovieira> eduardomelzer,  qndo precisar ;)
<galvao> travou tudo aqui
<vitorlobo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhPFoAEmGA&feature=g-vrec&context=G20dfcc5RVAAAAAAAAAg
<Torrente> kkkk isso sim é sogra ....
<[kernel]> algum nerd acordado
<[kernel]> fora eu
<[kernel]> =x
<patrick___> '-'
<patrick___> eu
<patrick___> mas ja vou [kernel]
<patrick___> '-'
<patrick___> te hj d tard
<Torrente> fala [kernel]
<Torrente> oque manda ?
<Torrente> ja foi dormir [kernel]  ?
<[kernel]> opa
<[kernel]> tou aqui
<[kernel]> assistindo Havai 5-0
<[kernel]> kkkk
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  saca so como q ta minha interface no flux http://s11.postimage.org/je6waxaj5/snapshot2.png
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  eu mesmo q editei o gtk e o style do flux
<vitorlobo> ;D
<[kernel]> show
<[kernel]> vou assistir CHuck Norris
<[kernel]> na globo
<[kernel]> AUIAeuAehAeuiAAHAI
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, acorda zé
<[kernel]> entrei no fluxbox cara
<[kernel]> achei legal
<magnunpaula> olá pessoal
<magnunpaula> quando eu usava ruindows, eu tinha o Ares Galaxy como compartilhador de arquivos P2P
<magnunpaula> quais são os que vocês usam no Ubuntu?
<Ursinha> bom dia!
<Rudolf> Ursinha: bom dia constelação
<Rudolf> Ursinha: como vai?
<Ursinha> Rudolf, vou bem, trabalhando feito camelo :) e vc?
<Rudolf> indo
<Rudolf> tossindo
<Rudolf> morrendo
<Ursinha> Rudolf, sem morrer, por favor :)
<f4r4y0> \j #ubuntu
<galvao> bom dia
<galvao> meu ubuntu 12.04 ta uma m........da
<galvao> todo dia some alguma coisa
<diegovieira> aqui tá de boa :D
<galvao> sumiu a margem da janela agoa
<galvao> o gnome 2 (classico nao funciona mais
<diegovieira> isso fazia no meu com beta 1
<diegovieira> colocava o skype tela cheia
<diegovieira> detonava as janelas
<galvao> tem alguma solucao, diegovieira?
<diegovieira> eu só atualizei
<diegovieira> chegou um ponto q tava normal
<galvao> a barra do unity nao fica mais escondida, fica fixa
<diegovieira> a minha eu defini como fixa :X
<galvao> vc configura a barra e depois que fecha o configurador ela volta como antes
<galvao> o meu e uma tela de 11"
<galvao> prefiro ela movel
<galvao> essa inflexbilidade dessa barra do unity ta complicado
<galvao> o ubuntu ta ficando engessado
<diegovieira> meu é 10"
<diegovieira> coloquei os icones em '32'
<diegovieira> achei meio travado com ela se escondendo
<diegovieira> galvao, tá fazendo as atualizações?
<galvao> tambem em 32
<galvao> to fazendo todas
<galvao> quase todo o tempo
<diegovieira> galvao, beta é ruim nisso, dessa vez eu coloquei, mas sei lá :X
<galvao> eu sei que tem esses problemas
<galvao> tudo bem quanto a isso
<galvao> a unica coisa que nao gostei foi a exclusao da opcao gnome classic
<galvao> a turma aqui em casa ja tava aceitando trocar o windows pelo ubuntu
<galvao> agoa entrou agua
<diegovieira> gnome 2 era bom :D
<galvao> muito bom
<galvao> e vc configurava de varias formas
<galvao> era bem flexivel
<galvao> minha tela ficava toda livre
<JulinBM> bom dia!
<galvao> as barras se escopndiam
<galvao> bomdia
<JulinBM> galvao, vc pode me ajudar com o bluetooth aqui?
<galvao> julinBM, diga pra ver se posso
<JulinBM> galvao, eu tenho os pacotes aqui, consigo acessar o programa, mas não consigo enviar arquivos
<diegovieira> galvao, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/ubuntu-12-04-traz-gnome-classic-parecido-com-gnome-2.html#.T4WKSngy7Ro
<diegovieira> segundo o site anda meio bugado.
<diegovieira> mas bugado por bugado :D
<galvao> eutinha aqui mais parou
<galvao> o gnome 2
<diegovieira> gnome classic substitui né? eu nem sabia :X
<galvao> JulinBM, vc tem o bluetooth ligado mais nao consegue conectar?
<galvao> diegovieira, nem to atualizando o outro pc
<galvao> pra nao perder o classic
<JulinBM> galvao, eu consigo conectar com o celular, até consegui enviar do cel para o pc, mas do pc pro cel da erro
<galvao> humm
<diegovieira> galvao, pode crer, vou fazer as atualizações pendentes e por esse gnome classic aqui
<JulinBM> galvao, ja atualizei e instalei pacotes do bluez
<galvao> diegovieira, ta como instalado aqui
<galvao> mais nao abre
<galvao> JulinBM, qual erro da ?
<diegovieira> :(
<JulinBM> galvao, antes era outro, mas agora aparece permission denied (13)
<JulinBM> galvao, antes aparecia erro ao transferir arquivo
<galvao> JulinBm, veja se isso te serve http://ubuntu.igameilive.com/2011/11/temporary-problematic-bluetooth-fix-in.html
<galvao> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=89296.0
<JulinBM> galvao, ta vo tenta...
<JulinBM> galvao, agora apareceu: unable to find service record
<diegovieira> JulinBM, dá uma olhada nesse tbm https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/872044
<diegovieira> nele tem algumas soluções provisorias X:
<JulinBM> galvao, obrigado
<JulinBM> diegovieira, obrigado
<galvao> diegovieira, to desistalndo o gnome 2 e reinstalando pra ver se funciona
<diegovieira> galvao, é um tal de gnome-panel se não me engano
<diegovieira> o nome do pacote do gnome classic
<galvao> isso to na central
<diegovieira> 340MB de atalização, já estava uns dias sem atualizar :S
<galvao> a net ta rapida
<galvao> 340 e rapidim
<diegovieira> to dizendo aqui na minha, a 100Kbps vai demorar um pouco ahahaah
<galvao> ontem baxei 640mb em 10 min
<galvao> o linux mint
<galvao> pra testar
<diegovieira> ;)
<diegovieira> ainda não provei :X
<galvao> parecido com o cinnamon
<galvao> prefiro o gnome classico
<diegovieira> qro provar os outros sabores do ubuntu :X
<galvao> vou reiniciar pra ver
<diegovieira> ok
<diegovieira> até
<galvao> volto
<galvao> reiniciei e nada de gnome 2
<diegovieira> galvao, gnome classic tbm não?
<galvao> nao
<diegovieira> maldade
<diegovieira> vc atualizou do 11.10 para o 12.04 ou fez instalação limpa?
<galvao> fiz limpa 12.04
<galvao> beta 2
<galvao> tava funcionando normal
<galvao> depois que instalei i cinnamon
<galvao> deu problema
<diegovieira> eu culpo o cinnamon :D
<galvao> pois e
<galvao> depois ja removi e nada
<galvao> reinstalei o gnome e nada
<diegovieira> deu um purge qndo removeu?
<LACabeza> Oi, alguém já conseguiu instalar gimp 2.8 ai?
<galvao> remove
<galvao> LACabeza, instalei o gimp agora se e 2.8 nao sei so vendo
<galvao> vou sair aqui
<LACabeza> bl
<diegovieira> galvao, pode ter ficado algum arquivo de conf. que o gnome ao ser instalado não modifica e usa?
<diegovieira> vou almoçar, até.
<galvao> pois
<galvao> ate bpm apetite
<diegovieira> obrigado
<LACabeza> pra instalar o gimp, tem uma dependência chamada babl
<LACabeza> mas não to conseguindo instalá-la
<LACabeza> bem, eu queria compilar, mas vou tentar instalar a partir de um ppa
<vitorlobo> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vitorlobo> ufa
<vitorlobo> acordei do meu sono profundo
<vitorlobo> >.<
<LACabeza> véi.. como pode eu receber essa mensagem:
<LACabeza> configure: error: Package requirements (babl >= 0.1.10) were not met:
<LACabeza> Requested 'babl >= 0.1.10' but version of babl is 0.1.7
<Lambertini> vitorlobo,
<Lambertini> tae?
<Lambertini> estou tendo um problema com proftpd ! Upload failed on 187.35.238.43 (/kes8.1.0.646_wksfswin_pt.exe). (PORT failed)
<joabe> Ola
<joabe> alguem ja testou o Ubuntu 12 ??
<Lambertini> i am not
<LACabeza> me neither
<joabe> putss
<joabe> ninguem usou o precise ainda??
<LACabeza> eu to esperando sair o definitivo
<LACabeza> só mais uns dias
<joabe> entao,eu tenho uma maquina Hp Pavilon Dv5,eu instalei o 11.10 mais algumas coisas naum funcionou .
<vitorlobo> joabe, normal....esperar q tudo funfe é demai
<vitorlobo> mta coisa tem de configurar na mão grande msmo
<joabe> putss ta foda
<vitorlobo> ainda mais q nem todo hardware tem compatibilidade no linux
<vitorlobo> xGrind, ae
<joabe> outra coisa tbm ta sendo conciliar ATI e Gnome-Shel
<xGrind> vitorlobo, o/
<vitorlobo> xGrind, saca só minha área de trablho....o tema eu mesmo q fiz http://s11.postimage.org/je6waxaj5/snapshot2.png
<vitorlobo> :D
<vitorlobo> ta tipo....
<xGrind> levinho ne?
<vitorlobo> aquele filme das motos com led q me esqueci o nome
<vitorlobo> ahuauha
<vitorlobo> é
<vitorlobo> TRON
<vitorlobo> meu tema ta tron total
<joabe> putss muito top esse desk veio
<Agda> Poderiam falar um pouco do Ubuntu para mim?
<Lambertini> Agda, ubuntu é legal pra desktop, mas também pode ser usado como servidor, ele funciona com métido de pacotes .deb e a instalação pode ser feita atrávez de apt-get e apitude é um sistema linux como todos os outros
<Agda> Sim. Onde posso acessar mais informações sobre ele?
<joabe> Agda qual e o tipo de informacao que vc procura?
<joabe> qual seu nivel com o linux?
<Agda> Quais são as vantagens de se usar ubuntu?Para que tipo de aplicações ele é mais indicado?
<xGrind> alguem ai ja usando o 12.04? ta estavel?
<joabe> Agda primeiro ele e totalmente e legalmente gratuito
<Agda> Isto é ótimo.
<joabe> completamente mais seguro e mais dificil de pegar virus,chances  de 0,099% de pegar virus
<joabe> quase impossivel
<Agda> Posso compartilhar o HD e instalá-lo em um micro cujo sist. operacional é o windows?
<joabe> Agda,pode sim
<joabe> qual seu nivel de informatica??
<Agda> Difícil de pegar virus é muito bom...
<joabe> intermediario ou avancado?
<Agda> Domino bem o windows. O linux ainda não.
<joabe> Agda,o que vc pode estar fazendo para testar o Linux sem causar prejuizo a sua maquina
<joabe> Agda,se vc usa o Ruindows em sua maquina,vc pode estar baixando o Ubuntu do site,e fazendo um LiveUSB ou um liveCD,dai vc pode estar instalando ele dentro do proprio sistema Ruindows
<Agda> Entendi.
<diegovieira> joabe, acho q o xchat desconectou :S eu estou utilizando o 12.04
<Agda> Obrigada Joabe, até a próxima! Tenho que sair.
<vitorlobo> as mina entram
<vitorlobo> e logo saem
<vitorlobo> os mano entram, e n saem nunca
<vitorlobo> e quando saem, ficam brincando de netsplit
<vitorlobo> q raiva
<vitorlobo> =\
<Psykhe> rs.
<linux> aí
<linux> oi.
<linux> gente como eu copnsfiguro a placa de som no linux?
<linux> quer dizer, fazer mixagem ativar estas coisas lá.
<linux> tipo se eu for gravar algum áudio e quero que grave direto da placa de som,
<linux> não das caixinhas, tipo o microfone nao precisa ser usado para indentificar oque sai das caixinhas.
<linux> diegovieira, vitorlobo: oi gente
<linux> hmm
<linux> kd vcs
<linux> bem até
<linux> dps eu falo com vcs sobre isso.
<JulinBM> nossa como é difícil acertar esse bluetooth no ubuntu!
<SysBR> E ai pessoal?
<vitorlobo> >.<
<vitorlobo> taquepareuu
<vitorlobo> ausdhq394q34
<vitorlobo> cscarajfszdkf
<vitorlobo> -._"
<vitorlobo> afffffff
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, tá estressado, toma aquela tua cervejinha :D
<diegovieira> [kernel], :D
<[kernel]> eae ;)
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  auhauhahuahuahuaahuuha sacanagem
<vitorlobo> ahaauhahuauhaa
<diegovieira> :x
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  aquela cerveja eu guardo pras visita....a propósito, quando vc vem aqui me visitar mermo?
 * vitorlobo rindo
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, isso é o que vc diz ;)
<vitorlobo> diegovieira, perdão, pra as visita e para os parente distante
<vitorlobo> auhauhauhaa
<[kernel]> alguem sabe onde eu altero a cor da letra no mozilla?
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  leão lobo é meu parente...ele toma essa cerveja todos os dias
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  sei n..mais fácil alterar o thema de vez
<[kernel]> o tema do mozila?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  isso
<[kernel]> é porque eu alterei o tema do meu xfce
<[kernel]> para aquele escuro
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ctrl + shift + A no mozilla ...vai em aparencia
<vitorlobo> e muda o tema
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  dai la tem vários black, dark e tal
<[kernel]> beleza
<[kernel]> só tem o default 4.0
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  sem problemas
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-br/firefox/themes/
<vitorlobo> ai tem uma caralhada de tema
<vitorlobo> dai instala la mermo
<vitorlobo> de boas
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, troquei de tema e nada
<[kernel]> a letra continua branca
<[kernel]> :/
<diegovieira> [kernel], que trocar cor da fonte onde exatamente?
<diegovieira> :S
<ebm> fala meu povo
<joabe> aew ebm,so na vaibe?
<ebm> só de boa
<ebm> o chat nem é muito movimentado né
<joabe> um pior
<joabe> pior q esta um pouco parado msm...
<ebm> antigamente o bicho pegava nos chat por ae
<joabe> putss ki pena q eu num peguei esse tempo
<joabe> vc e usuario de Linux a muito tempo?
<ebm> nada, faz 1 ano e meio
<ebm> mais de lá pra cá eu só estou usando o linux ...........
<joabe> fera kra,linux ta muito top
<joabe> eu sou usuario de linux ja faz ums 4 pra 5 anos
<vitorlobo> joabe, to totalmente independente do windows
<vitorlobo> me libertei
<vitorlobo> daquela merda toda la
<vitorlobo> :O
<joabe> kkkk,boa vitorlobo.
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran, o flamer de ontem é deficiente cara auhauh por isso tenho paciencia com ele
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran,  ele é quase cego
<joabe> vitorlobo me libertei do Ruwindows a 4 anos atraz
<ebm> pra larga do windows foi dificil pra mim ein
<vitorlobo> pra mim tbm
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, entendo. mas trabalho com DVs e não tenho paciencia assim com videndes que não pesquisam. penso ser perda de tempo. o cara não sabe, não baixa e não usa...
<ebm> lembro que no dia eu fiz assim ........... fechei os olhos e falei, vo formata essa porra com tudo dentro e dane-se
<vitorlobo> so q puz na cabeça "vamo tentar a adaptação"
<vitorlobo> 2 semanas no linux foram suficientes preu largar windows de vez
<ebm> formatei na cara larga e instalei o ubuntu sem nunca nem ter fuçando nele eheheh
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran,  o problema é q ele não sabe e acha que sabe e contesta quem sabe e critica a ajuda
<ebm> em pouco tempo já viciei no ubuntu .......... loco de mais ..........
<vitorlobo> ai q a merda ta pronta
<vitorlobo> :S
<ebm> ae comecei a usar o KUBUNTU ........afffffffff sistema loco mano .......show de bola
<vitorlobo> ebm, igual a mim..formatei com a caralhada toda dentro....n quis nem pensar oq tinha perdido pra n ficar com dor de conciencia
<ebm> kkkkkkkk
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, justamente. temos no linuxacessivel.org cerca de 160 pessoas cadastradas na lista de discussão que vem justamente ter o espaço para suporte entre DVs que usam o Ubuntu...
<ebm> é mano ......... só uns meses depois que fui ver que perdi 30 gigas de musica ......... documentos importante.......videos.....kkkkkkkkkkkkk nem ligo
<ebm> sistema novo, vida nova né
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, mas ele não quer entrar; então bom, bom para mim que poupo meu tempo com suporte gratuito para uma pessoa que não quer :(
<joabe> virtorlobo,ebm - tudo q eu preciso do ruwindows eu emulo tudo no ubuntu
<joabe> qualquer programa q roda no Ruwindows roda no linux
<vitorlobo> ZandreBran,  eu falo assim: mano, volta pro windows, linux não é para pessoas com essa mentalidade...volta pra windows faça esse favor aos usuários linux
<vitorlobo> >.<
<ebm> de quem que vcs estão falando?? .................. ahhh tipo, felizmente eu não preciso mais nada do windows ........não gosto de jogar e tal
<joabe> gente vou dar uma dica
<vitorlobo> mas é isso mesmo...
<vitorlobo> instalar linux com a cabeça no windows
<joabe> linux e somente pra kem tem mente aberta
<vitorlobo> n tem sentido
<ebm> vitorlobo...... mano, falei a mesma coisa para meu amigo ..........MEU VELHO, USA O WINDOWS QUE É MELHOR PRA VC .....LINUX NÃO É PRA BURRO NÃO
 * vitorlobo rindo
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, pois é; até parece que estamos na virada do século em que tinhamos que catar na unha pessoas para o bom SL...
<ebm> hoje em dia nem precisa mais caçar ninguem para o lado linux ........ tem muita gente por ae que está indo por boa vontade
<ebm> mas eles tem que mudar a cabeça deles ..........linux é diferente de windows.......a usabilidade é diferente, eles tem que botar isso na cabeça
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, quem usar usa; sem neura... mas o que sinto muita falta nestes que chegam é sobre o que é SL em sua essencia; liberdade tecnologia; liberdade e desenvolvimento social...
<joabe> isso ebm
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, social, de uma coletividade colaborativa, etc e tal.
<joabe> quem usa linux sao pessoas livres
<joabe> quem usa Ruwindows sao empurradores de mouse
<vitorlobo> ebm,  o problema ainda são as pequenas e média coorporaçoes
<ZandreBran> joabe, o que pensa sobre o chrome? vc usa?
<ebm> galera, se existisse um MSN LIVE para o linux, pode ter certeza que muitos usuarios windows estariam indo para o linux
<ebm> eu não uso chrome nao ...... não por ideologia ou algo assim ......... eu costumo usar o maximo possivel dos programas que já vem no sistema
<vitorlobo> ebm,  senta o chefe tirado a fodão da t.i perto de vc...Linux é? tenho o ubuntu no meu ambiente virtual...mas n atende a nossas necessidades...usamos o microsoft suite office...conhece?
<ebm> por isso uso o mozilla
<ebm> é mano ......... pior que é por ae mesmo
<vitorlobo> ebm, da vontade de falar assim: conheço, mas dispenso....bom trabalho pra vcs...n faço questao de trabalhar numa empresa tão mente fechada como essa..fuiz
<joabe> ZamdreBran - vc fala do sistema ou do browse?
<ebm> na faculdade, o professor nem conhecia direito o linux
<ZandreBran> joabe, browser
<vitorlobo> fui numa entrevista de trampo
<vitorlobo> o cara perguntou em q linguagem eu programo
<vitorlobo> eu dise assim
<vitorlobo> python e c++
<joabe> perai perai EBM serio msm isso que vc faalow??
<vitorlobo> dai ele: py oq? oq esse python faz?
<vitorlobo> dai eu: com aquele olhar de wtf?
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, k k k k
<ebm> é mano ........... falei que estava estudando linguagem c pra linux e ele acho estranho
<joabe> kkkkkk
<vitorlobo> dai ele: aqui trabalhamos com asp dot.net e visual basic
<ebm> ele falo assim ..........LINUX??........ pra que que vc vai usar linux? .......... ae ele falo que não conhecia o linux direito
<vitorlobo> dai eu: po legal....a propósito, pq vcs trabalham com linguagem defasada?
<vitorlobo> ahuahahuahua
<ebm> o cara é PROGRAMADOR que não usa teclado ........genexus ......
<vitorlobo> essa entrevista foi uma merda
<vitorlobo> uahuhahuahuaa
<ebm> kkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ebm,  como assim programador e n conhece linux?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  n era garoto de programa n? vc deve ter confundido
<ebm> o cara trampa com programação numa "linguagem" chamada GENEXUS ..... e só usa windows ........
<ebm> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ebm, essa eu vo até pesquisar no google
<joabe_> kralho minha conexao caiu
<joabe_> gente python ta sendo uma linguagem que esta crescendo pra kralho
<joabe_> eu to me aplicando mais em Shell
<joabe_> comprei o livro de shell do Aurelio marinho
<ebm> eu to estudando java .......
<ebm> mas mais pra frente vou pegar pesado em shell
<ebm> estou usando o livro do deitel pra aprender java
<joabe_> eu to aki com Shell kra
<ebm> na boa ........... se o deitel fizer um livro de como fritar pastel eu compro .......o livro do cara é bom ein
<vitorlobo> ebm,  GeneXus é nada mais doq ue uma IDE proprietária que da acesso a algumas poucas linguagens livres
<vitorlobo> ebm,  me parece algo como...a plataforma net do windows
<ebm> isso ......... vc cria com o mouse e ele gera codigos .......
<joabe_> hum
<joabe_> kkkkk cria com o mouse
<joabe_> essa e boa
<vitorlobo> ebm,  deve ser tipo delphi
<ebm> meu amigo usa esse genexus e fala que é uma merda ..........pois ele te vicia do jeito errado
<ebm> isso
<ebm> e olha que delphi vc usa codigo ainda
<ebm> já no genexus nem precisa ........... é tudo nos cliques
<ebm> delphi .........vamos falar LAZARUS VAI eheheh ............ lazarus vc consegue fazer muita coisa só com código .......já no genexus é ORIENTADO A EVENTOS
<vitorlobo> ebm,  o legal é vc nem discutir....é vc simplesmente fazer a diferença
<ebm> mais é mesmo .......
<vitorlobo> ebm,  enquanto ele ta fechado dentro daquele mundo limitado ao próprio genexus...vc ta abrindo códigos livres e aprendendo com os caras feras do mundo open-source
<joabe_> certo virtor
<joabe_> kra sei la mais tipo assim programar pra um S.O proprietario e pura bucha
<joabe_> parece q ele ti limita no ultimo
<precise59> opa
<vitorlobo> joabe_, o problema é q vc é condicionado a permanecer em um único patamar de conhecimento dentro de sistemas fechados.
<ebm> galera, imagina para os programadores que trampa na microsofrt ...........dizem por ae.........que um programador não pode saber o que o outro está fazendo
<vitorlobo> joabe_,  já em sistemas abertos, vc pode simplesmente evoluir....pq vc tem liberdade de averiguar, verificar, compreender, aprender e modificar o código já existente de um sistema que vc certamente n saberia fazer se n tivesse visto
<ebm> eles trabalham totalmente por módulos, um não tem acesso ao outro
<vitorlobo> ebm,  vamos além...imagine que o código contido nos produtos microsoft contenham em sua sintax...um código malicioso que faz com que seu hardware tenha uma vida útil menor do que a vida útil projetada para o mesmo
<vitorlobo> ebm, como vc ficará sabendo se aquele software é ou n prejudicial a seu hardware se ele é fechado?
<ebm> teve até uma discussão a respeito disso
<ebm> então, ae que é osso
<ebm> é certeza absoluta que a microsoft já fez isso pra ajudar o governo deles
<ebm> burro são os governos por ae que usa windows
<ebm> na boa .......... mesmo se eu tivesse uma padaria, eu usaria linux ........vai que o concorrente pago pra microsoft criar um codigo malicioso pra me atrapalhar ...........
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ja fez? vc quer a prova cabal q fizeram a vida toda?
<ebm> mano, eu realmene gostaria pois já procurei a respeito e nada
<vitorlobo> ebm,  me responde essa: pq o windows 8 foi reformulado do zero e é mais leve e exige menos de hardware do que todas as outras versões do windows?
<ebm> até então eu estou pensando que foi algo pra evoluir
<ebm> teve um motivo?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  o windows trabalhava com essa segmentação mesmo....de exigir cada vez mais um hardware novo...afim de vc sempre está comprando um hardware novo para rodo o novo sistema deles....gerando capital de giro...e um lixo eletrônico absurdo...e forçando muita gente a piratear
<ebm> certo
<vitorlobo> ebm,  dai veio o macOS competir junto com o cancer
<vitorlobo> ebm,  segundo a microsoft o "cancer" é o Linux
<ebm> eheheheh ........ é fiquei sabendo desse CANCER....que a microsoft falo
<vitorlobo> ebm,  pq o Linux tem tanta distribuição...que muitas delas não se faz mais necessário atualizar o hardware para rodar bem o sistema....assim, deixariam de comprar tanto pc novo e simplesmente adaptariam o Linux no pc antigo
<vitorlobo> nos Eua...por muitos anos era comum ver o que pra gente é "Pc em bom estado" no lixo
<vitorlobo> no lixo mesmo...aquele lixo q fica em frente as casas
<ebm> então tipo ........ até as empresas de hardware tem um pouco de raiva do linux né?
<vitorlobo> pro caminhão de lixo remover
<vitorlobo> ebm, as empresas de hardware dependem das empresas de s.o ....isso se a propria microsoft n for representante oficial das empresas de hardware ne...
<ebm> então mano ......... já sobre o lance de codigos maliciosos no windows, vc sabe algo a respeito?
<ebm> ahhh sim
<vitorlobo> ebm, assim como a coca-cola q é detentora da fanta , dos sucos del-vale auhauha
<vitorlobo> ebm,  richard stallman comentou certa vez que descobrio haver código maliciosos em quase todos softwares da microsoft e alguns da propria adobe
<vitorlobo> ebm,  e diz ele q é por isso q a adobe n abre o codigo ou lança versões pra linux
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ele descobrio via engenharia reversa nos laboratorios da MIT
<vitorlobo> la no vale do scilicio
<ebm> e o governo americano nem deve ter vontade de saber a verdade, visto que eles devem ter as mãos nesses códigos tambem
<vitorlobo> ebm, pra mim são tudo farinha do mesmo saco
<vitorlobo> ebm, manipulação de informaçoes e tal
<vitorlobo> ebm, veja oq o facebook faz...ja tentou apagar tua conta la? é impossível
<vitorlobo> ebm, além do mais todo o histórico seu fica gravado no banco de dados dele..."tudo" absolutamente tudo...até oq vc conversa no privado....
<vitorlobo> ebm,  e n da pra vc apagar....
<ebm> é mano .........meu amigo "apago" a conta dele .........ae quando ele fez de novo a conta, as informações dele de antes voltaram tudo
<vitorlobo> ebm, sabem q isso é errado mas ninguém faz nada...muita grana envolvida
<ebm> sabe pq eles fazem isso? ....... pq o governo de outros paises deixam
<ebm> a china que é a unica que pode bate de frente com eles ficam quietos
<ZandreBran> vitorlobo, ebm ; por favor, on-topic?
<ebm> putz meu velho, on-topic, o que significa isso? sou novo no irc .....mexia antigamente mais nem lembro mais
<ZandreBran> ebm, http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<ebm> vou ler agora
<diegovieira>  #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<diegovieira> :x
<joabe_> kramba perdi a conversa
<ebm> ZandreBran ........ meu velho, me desculpa, mas ainda não entendi essa do on-topic ....... se caso foi pra me identificar com senha, eu fiz isso agora
<acris> ebm: é que o canal deve privilegiar conversas sobre suporte ao ubuntu, outras conversas podem rolar no canal offtopic: #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<ebm> ahhhhhh tá .....eheheheh que burro dá zero pra ele
<acris> rs
<joabe_> mais esse moderador tbm enche
<ebm> mais o outro chat tá mais vazio que carteira de pobre
<ebm> ae modera, libera geral ae po ......... o assunto que estavamos conversando ainda é sobre ubuntu ....... não diretamente, mais era
<joabe_> concerteza
<joabe_> aew modera assim o IRC cai em decadencia
<ebm> ae, vamo lá pra outra então .....
<joabe_> qual??
<ebm> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<diegovieira> alguem ae usando o 12.04 64 bits ?
<vitorlobo> af
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  parece q tem pouca gente usando o 12 hehe
<ebm> ae vitorlobo .......... vai lá no #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, :D
<vitorlobo> é cada uma viu
<vitorlobo> ^^
<ebm> AE, NUM VO SAI DAQUI NÃO ..........
<ebm> que offtopic o que ........
<vitorlobo> poisé
<vitorlobo> ja caiu por terra esse argumento de supporte faz tempo
<vitorlobo> quer rede social mais dinâmica q o irc?
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<ebm> num tem ninguem falando de windows aqui não .......... e se alguem tiver com duvida é só pergunta, não tem o pq da gente sair daqui
<ebm> então galera ........... voltando ao assunto ............ o beta 2 já está estavel pra caramba
<vitorlobo> quem faz as regras...são os frequentadores do ambiente
<ebm> lembro que eu tinha testado o alpha e só dava pau
<vitorlobo> pq se n tiver gente para entrar, as regras nunca serão validadas
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<ebm> isso é
<vitorlobo> rpz
<diegovieira> ebm, o beta 1 qndo iniciava ja pauleava aqui
<vitorlobo> nessa de procurar estabilidade em sistema released
<vitorlobo> prefiro usar sistema stable
<ebm> mais só tem o zandreBAN  de modera aqui?
<ebm> ae diegovieira ....... mais ele dava pau ae quando vc usava ele ou na instalação?
<diegovieira> usando
<ebm> ahhh tá
<diegovieira> abrir o emphaty umas travada
<ebm> estranho, o beta 1 funciono legal aqui
<diegovieira> tela cheia no skype
<ebm> ahhhh sim ......... tinha programas que era chave de cadeia ........era usar e se ferrar
<diegovieira> sumia as barras da janela
<diegovieira> :X
<diegovieira> vou la instalar o 10.04....
<ebm> parei de usar o 10.04 por causa da minha placa de video ..........eu tinha uma nvidia fx5200 .....ae eu fiz o favor de estragar o capacitor dele ........ae ele queimo, agora to usando uma ATI velha .......e o 10.04 não funcionava legal
<ebm> ae fui pro kubuntu 12 e funcionou ........... no 10.04 a resolução só ficava no 800x600
<ebm> ae, vcs fazem parte da comunidade do orkut do UBUNTU?
<diegovieira> ebm, faz meses q nao sei o que é orkut :X
<ebm> a comunidade lá é movimentada ainda ein
<joabe_> kralho mano
<ebm> já eu não curti o facebook ........ é mó treta lá .... não da pra organiza as comunidade .....
<joabe_> ja faz anos q nem passo mais perto do ubunti
<ebm> ainda bem que lá é movimentado ..........tanto a comunidade UBUNTU LINUX BRASIL ......COMO A LINUX
<vitorlobo> diegovieira,  prefiro pdigin......experimenta po..plugins dele e tal
<ebm> eu ultimamente só estou usando o pdigin .......gostei dele
<ebm> só que quando alguem do msn me manda um arquivo, eu não consigo receber
<ebm> tem como arrumar isso?
<vitorlobo> eu uso o debian
<vitorlobo> ubuntu foi minha primeira distro
<vitorlobo> mas dai eu usei até o 10
<diegovieira> vitorlobo, conheço do fedora, mas sei lá, o empathy tem um visual mais limpo e simples
<vitorlobo> chegou a era unity n me adaptei
<ebm> o debian é gnome 2 né
<vitorlobo> ebm, depende hehe vc escolhe no inicio da instalação
<vitorlobo> ebm,  entre gnome 2x, kde4 , lxde e xfce
<ebm> ahhh tá
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ou sem interface grafica
<ebm> ae é osso ehehehhe
<vitorlobo> ebm,  escolhi sem e botei o fluxbox http://s11.postimage.org/je6waxaj5/snapshot2.png
<vitorlobo> olha meu ambiente ae
<vitorlobo> personalizado por mim
<vitorlobo> do zero
<vitorlobo> ;D
<ebm> po legal mano eheheh ......... bem anos 80
<ebm> ae mano ......... o fluxbox é quase a mesma coisa do xfce??
<vitorlobo> ebm,  atente as minhas necessidades....e carrega o ambiente grafico em 3 segundos
<ebm> tipo ........ vc clica no canto inferior esquerdo e ele abre os programas e tal
<vitorlobo> ebm,  nao
<ebm> eita
<vitorlobo> ebm,  tipo o xfce tem 62 mb
<vitorlobo> ebm,  o flux tem 700 e pouco kb's
<ebm> kkkkkkkkkk caramba mano
<vitorlobo> ebm,  o gnome tem 1 gb e la vai kct
<vitorlobo> mesma coisa o kde
<ebm> pelo o que eu to vendo aqui ......... os programa fica tipo solto na area de trabalho né
<vitorlobo> ebm,  depende doq vc queira e como vc queira
<ebm> ahhh tá
<vitorlobo> ebm,  vc pode botar icones na área de trabalho...pode deixar solto
<vitorlobo> ebm,  100% personalizavel
<vitorlobo> vc faz do seu jeito
<vitorlobo> inclusive
<vitorlobo> aceita compiz e conky
<ebm> certo .......... mais tipo, a aparencia dele é das mais simples né
<ebm> ou vc pode colocar ele por exemplo com uma aparencia mais nova .......como um oxygen
<vitorlobo> ebm,  inicialmente é simplão...mas tem como vc deixar hightech
<ebm> certo
<ebm> ele é bom pra pc mais lento então né
<vitorlobo> ebm,  http://www.edwiget.name/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/fluxbox-desktop1.jpeg
<vitorlobo> ebm,  é flux veja só
<vitorlobo> http://omploader.org/vMjlsMA/dirty_big.png
<ebm> achei legal mano .......... eu só conhecia por nome, nunca fui atrás de ver como ele é
<vitorlobo> ebm,  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-eS93pKPOez0/TZLDrN1lTKI/AAAAAAAAAZw/ewC-SAsaa2I/s1600/weaknet_linux.png
<vitorlobo> ebm,  agora a personalização dele é toda em modo texto auhahuauha
<vitorlobo> ebm,  só pra avisar
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> ebm,  essa ultima imagem da pra vc imitar o unity auhahuauha quem vê pensa ....
<ebm> putz kkkkkkkkkkkkkk ae o bicho pega ehehe ........ não existe nenhum programa que gerencia a aparencia dele em modo grafico?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  nem... é por isso q ele é 100% personalizavel...justamente pq vc tem essa liberdade de rescrever ele e fazer do seu jeito
<ebm> é que o flux foi feito pra ser leve né
<vitorlobo> sim
<vitorlobo> ebm,  tipo abre o terminal ai e digita free -m
<vitorlobo> ebm,  cola aqui o resultado
<ebm> tá, guenta ae
<ebm> colei aqui
<ebm> http://paste.kde.org/455780/
<vitorlobo> ebm,  vou colar o meu pra vc ver a diferença
<ebm> bele
<vitorlobo> ebm,  http://bpaste.net/show/26911/
<vitorlobo> ebm, vc ta usando 910 e só tem 90 livre
<vitorlobo> ebm,  to usando 280 só
<ebm> eita mano
<vitorlobo> olha oq tenho de livre
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<ebm> eheheheh
<ebm> é bom ein
<vitorlobo> e tbm n uso gdm
<vitorlobo> ne kdm
<vitorlobo> nem
<vitorlobo> nem xdm
<vitorlobo> nem dm nenhum
<ebm> abre direto no console?
<vitorlobo> por isso inicia rapidão
<vitorlobo> ebm, abre no prompt terminal...dai digito startx que quer dizer "iniciar o modo grafico"
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ele n passa pelo gerenciador e inicia direto
<ebm> ahhh sim,
<vitorlobo> ebm,  mesmo q vc ponha no gerenciador iniciar automatico, ele tem um delay consideravel até entrar no modo grafico
<vitorlobo> ebm, startx é quase instanteneo
<vitorlobo> cheg assusta
<ebm> mais ae, eu uso o kde ..... e os widget dele salva minha vida ......... e dá pra instala widget no flux?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  q tipo de widget?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  da pra vc personalizar as teclas atalhos por exemplo
<ebm> tenho um widget aqui que é o pastebin ............ eu copio um texto ou imagem, e só colo no atalho e ele já coloca o conteudo no site
<vitorlobo> ebm,  alt de 1 a 6 eu puz pra abrir minhas coisas auhauh
<ebm> widget no caso seria programas
<vitorlobo> 1 abre o firefox, 2 abre o pidgin 3 abre o xchat
<vitorlobo> 4 o terminal, 5 o thunar ( gerenciador de pastas )
<vitorlobo> o 6 meu mail...claws mail
<vitorlobo> ebm, dá claro..inclusive os do kde no flux
<vitorlobo> ebm,  no print da minha area de trabalho tem la..kdenlive, kate q são do kde
<ebm> mais tudo por linha de comando?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  nao...é só apertar alt + numero q abre
<vitorlobo> ebm, e vc pode deixar a tecla q vc quiser
<vitorlobo> ebm,  pode ser só uma tecla..ou duas...na combinação q vc desejar
<vitorlobo> ebm,  sabe esse menu q mostro no meu print? foi todo feito por mim tbm deixa eu te mostrar
<ebm> ahh tá ....... é eu tinha colocado atalhos tambem aqui ........como meu teclado tem um monte de botão, eu coloquei cada um pra fazer algo
<vitorlobo> ebm,  http://bpaste.net/show/26912/
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ai em modo texto meu menu....esse azul q mostra na area
<vitorlobo> ebm,  se vc quiser deixar quase anda...ou só os programas do seu interesse...faz tbm
<vitorlobo> ebm,  se guie pelo submenu q vc vai entender
<ebm> certo ....... legal velho, interessante ele
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, fui pingar pro meu modem agora
<vitorlobo> ebm,  agora...n é pra qualquer um n....é mais facil vc botar ele e desistir doq tentar fazer algo legal
<[kernel]> From 207.67.54.2 icmp_seq=6 Time to live exceeded
<[kernel]> deu essa merda
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> ebm,  exemplo, sudo apt-get install fluxbox dai vc muda a sessao e testa vai ter uma puta má impressao de inicio
<ebm> aé mano ...... eu me incluo nesse qualquer um eheheheh ......... eu não teria paciência de fazer tudo na unha não
<vitorlobo> ebm,  tem suas vantagens ne mermo auhauha
<ebm> ahhh tem mano ........... tem sim eheheh leve de mais
<vitorlobo> ebm, eu botei um notebook com win7 do meu lado..o note com 8gb de ram
<vitorlobo> ebm, fiz o teste de boot entre um e outro e o meu com 2gb de ram com flux
<vitorlobo> ebm,  serio mesmo ....quase jogo o notepela janela de raiva
<ebm> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> iniciei o meu flux rapidao
<vitorlobo> e o windows la
<vitorlobo> carregando carregando
<vitorlobo> e eu : caralho........carrega poha
<vitorlobo> ebm,  pq o windows depois q carrega a interface grafica, ele ainda carrega os componentes do sistema
<vitorlobo> ebm, dai fica a janela aberta mas vc n pode fazer nada
<ebm> é mano, o windows demora pra porra, até pra desligar
<vitorlobo> ebm,  mas uma coisa tenho q admitir o windows supera qualquer outro em velocidade de uma coisa
<vitorlobo> ebm,  nenhum sistema operacional pega vírus tão rapido quanto o windows
<vitorlobo> n existe
<ebm> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ebm,  olha no que dá ..usuario windows querer aparecer em s.o diferente por ter sindrome de undergroundz ( quer tudo diferente do popular ) http://bpaste.net/show/26914/
<vitorlobo> ebm, ta sentindo falta dos games
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahu
<ebm> ehehehhe
<vitorlobo> ebm,  ja usou o deborphan ai?
<ebm> nunca usei mano, o que é isso?
<vitorlobo> ebm,  é um comando q retorna todos pacotes orfãos abandonados no sistema...ele te retorna todos q n tao sendo usados e estão como zumbis ai no teu cache
<vitorlobo> ebm,  sudo apt-get install deborphan
<vitorlobo> ebm,  depois tu digita deborphan
<vitorlobo> e ele retorna os pacotes
<vitorlobo> dai tu diz se tem muita coisa
<vitorlobo> hehe
<ebm> vou instalar agora, perai
<ebm> aqui só mostrou 2 arquivos
<vitorlobo> ebm,  digita sudo deborphan | xargs sudo apt-get -y remove --purge
<vitorlobo> ebm,  q ele apaga esses 2
<ebm> no caso pra deletar eu uso o sudo apt-get clean
<ebm> dei o clean agora e não funciono não eheheh
<vitorlobo> ebm,  pra esses n o clean n funfa
<vitorlobo> hehe
<vitorlobo> ebm,  nem o autoclean, nem o autoremove
<ebm> vou usar o comando que vc colocou ae
<ebm> é, deleto
<vitorlobo> auahhua
<vitorlobo> ^^
<vitorlobo> ebm,  as vezes tem pacotes orfãos bagarai
<vitorlobo> dai é bom vc saber
<vitorlobo> fazer uma vez por mes e tal
<RodrigO23> Fala galera
<ebm> não sabia que existia pacotes zumbis no sistema
<ebm> eae rodrigo
<vitorlobo> ebm,  no windows éoq mais tem...so q la...a merda é q os sistemas q indentificam eles..confundem com arquivos usados do sistema
<vitorlobo> ebm, dai nessa de vc limpar, vc se auto-sabota
<vitorlobo> ebm,  e quando vai reiniciar o sistema da merda e n inicia....dai tem q ou formatar ou reinstalar tudo
<ebm> é os chamado DLL  da morte né
<vitorlobo> ebm,  auhahuahuahua
<RodrigO23> vitorlobo, iai
<RodrigO23> tudo bem
<vitorlobo> RodrigO23, sussa e porai?
<RodrigO23> sussa
<vitorlobo> vou tentar aprender um pouco de vim aqui
<vitorlobo> no modo texto se n souber manipular ele..
<vitorlobo> fuuuuuuuu
<patrick_> boa tard
<xGrind> eae
<[kernel]> qualé
<RodrigO23> [kernel],
<RodrigO23> como vai
<[kernel]> cara tou meio baquiado da garganta
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  gargarejo de agua e sal mano
<[kernel]> tou com a virose mano
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel], ls -a , rm -r virose
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  saúde
<[kernel]> aehbaebjabejhbahbeh
<[kernel]> rm -rf /home/kernel/doencas/virose
<diegovieira> rmmod -f virose
<diegovieira> :D
<vitorlobo> kill virose
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<Sagat> alguem conhece o back track
<[kernel]> claro que sim
<vitorlobo> Sagat, [kernel]  é so instlar esses pacotes no ubuntu ou debian http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack#Lista_de_Ferramentas_do_BackTrack.5B8.5D
<vitorlobo> q vira backtrack
<vitorlobo> ja q o backtrack nada é mais doq ue uma remasterização do ubuntu/debian
<vitorlobo> :P
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> ele é uma versao do ubuntu mesmo
<[kernel]> ate no version
<[kernel]> ele aparece Ubuntu
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Sagat> então quer dizer quw seu instalar o ubuntu , e as ferramentas de pentest do back vai funcionar ?
<[kernel]> se voce instalar direito
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> tou no slackware aqui
<[kernel]> instalei o w3af
<Sagat> legal
<[kernel]> que vem ja no back track
<Sagat> admiro o slack mas ainda não é pra mim
<Torrente> a questão é que ja vem tudo prontinho ...
<Sagat> estou caminhando aos poucos
<[kernel]> no back track so facilita mais
<Sagat> faz só 4 anos que mexo com linux
<Torrente> no backtrack
<[kernel]> que vem todos instalados
<Sagat> poren não mais com windows
<Sagat> só linu
<Sagat> ubuntu
<Sagat> e linux mint
<Sagat> entendi
<Jair_> oi, sou novo no ubuntu
<Sagat> valeu [kernel] e Torrente eu vo voltar para o bom uubntu mesmo
<Jair_> é possivel instalar o office da microsoft???
<Sagat> achei o back muito cheio de voltas para simples coisas
<Torrente> srrsrsrs ... ta endo [kernel]  o que vc fez agora é mais um usuario ubuntu ...
<Sagat> prefiso o Openoffice Jair
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<Sagat> rsrs
<Sagat> e isso é ruim ?
<Jair_> valeu torrent
<Torrente> concordo Sagat
<vitorlobo> Sagat,  so faz 1 ano e meio q to no linux o.O
<Jair_> hahaha
<Sagat> legal vitorlobo
<Sagat> não sei muito mas ubuntu gosto mais que lazanha
<Sagat> rsrs
<Jair_> estou interessado em aprender +
<Torrente> mas claro em utimo caso tem como instalar via wine ... ( melhor via playonlinux )
<vitorlobo> lazanha é massa hein cara
<vitorlobo> lazanha bolanhesa
<Jair_> obrigado, agora vc me ajudou
<Sagat> o TOrrente mas no meu ponto de vista , com todo respeito , se for para usar o wine  é melhor nem instalar linux
<Sagat> fica no windows para que dois trablahos
<Sagat> claro entendi
<Sagat> de ultimo caso
<Sagat> mas o open atende bem
<Sagat> assim como me viro bem com o kylix
<Sagat> ao invés de delphi
<vitorlobo> Sagat, apoiado
<vitorlobo> Sagat,  a galera começa no linux instalando photoshop, fireworks, instalando microsoft word no linux
<Sagat> o vitorlobo , vc desenvolve algo ai
<vitorlobo> Sagat, sim
<Sagat> oque
<Torrente> hoje em dia so uso o micro office na empresa ... devido os sistemas de planilha dinamica ... para todo o resto uso o libre-office...
<Jair_> pessoal, desculpem mas sinceramente não gosto do open office
<vitorlobo> Sagat, desenvolvo software em python e c++
<Jair_> por isso o interesse em trabalhar desta forma
<Sagat> eu tb c++
<Sagat> Jair voce usa o libre office ?
<Jair_> não conheço
<Jair_> vou pesquisar
<Sagat> oque usa para planilhas e textos no linux ?
<Jair_> é que, uso alguma coisa de VBA no office
<vitorlobo> te contar viu.....tem desculpa pra tudo...desculpa de cego n enxergar , desculpa de manco não andar, desculpa de mudo n falar, desculpa de capado não fazer filho, desculpa de surdo n ouvir....de saci perere de andar de uma perna só....de fumante n aguentar correr meio metro....
<Sagat> Jair de uma pesquisada no libre e no open , voce ai achar coisas legais
<Torrente> caramba e eu mal programando receita de bolo .... e por aqui tem c c++ python e por ai vai ...
<vitorlobo> agora desculpa pra usar software privado em ambiente open-source já é demais
<vitorlobo> =\
<Sagat> rsrs
<Sagat> concordo vitor
<Sagat> rsrs
<Sagat> rs
<Torrente> srsrsrs
<Torrente> concordo
<Sagat> bom minha opinião foi usar linux então vo me dedicar para aprender as ferramentas para linux , não me importo com oque os outros pensam , dificuldade é para os fracos , se eu puder ajudar to ai
<Sagat> o TOrrente , vocd conhece algo sobre ipfilter ?
<vitorlobo> isso me lembrou uma frase do stallman
<Sagat> fala ai vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> o entrevistador : mas e se não tiver ferramenta livre para tal função? stallman não usarei, prefiro usar nada a software privativo pois do nada, posso fazer um software-livre
<Sagat> eu conheço um vitor lobo aqui na região que treina mma tb
<Sagat> não é vc não né
<Sagat> rs
<vitorlobo> uhauhuhauhaa
<Torrente> Sagat: ipfilter é para o [kernel] ai ele pira ...
<vitorlobo> stallman é mestre yoda
<Sagat> boa
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<Sagat> da hora hein vitor
<vitorlobo> Sagat, deve ser algum primo meu...tem vitor lobo cantor gospel tbm
<vitorlobo> ahuauhauahahuahua
<Sagat> rsrsrss
<d70> boa noite, alguem pode me ajuda com rhythmbox e um gnome theme ? o programa funcionava normalmente e depois parou de funcionar, e parece ser o theme
<Sagat> como faço para destacar qdo eu mandar uma msg direcioanada
<vitorlobo> assim ?
<vitorlobo> Sagat,  desse jeito?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],
<vitorlobo> Penetração
<vitorlobo>     Framework3-MsfC
<vitorlobo>     Framework3-MsfUpdate
<vitorlobo>     Framework3-Msfcli
<vitorlobo> o backtrack usa tantas ferramentas
<[kernel]> tenho aqui
<vitorlobo> pra penetração
<vitorlobo> eu uso só uma coisa
<[kernel]> metasploit
<vitorlobo> qta complexidade
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Torrente> pessoal depois acesso ... até mais ...
<Sagat> falo Torrente
<Sagat> valeu irmão
<Sagat> volta mais tarde ai
<Sagat> t+
<vitorlobo> flws
<Sagat> teste
<Sagat> rsrs
<Torrente> vou ver pois ontem foi dia de ficar até as 05:00 da manha no pc ... srsrsrs
<[kernel]>  =[ metasploit v4.3.0-dev [core:4.3 api:1.0]
<[kernel]> + -- --=[ 820 exploits - 461 auxiliary - 140 post
<[kernel]> + -- --=[ 250 payloads - 27 encoders - 8 nops
<[kernel]> chora vitorlobo
<Sagat>  Torrente trabaia não
<Torrente> estava fazendo um monte de coisa acumulada ..... srsrsrs e quanto problema surge nesses casos ...
<[kernel]> :P
<Torrente> kkk estou no trampo agora Sagat
<Sagat>  Torrente entendi
<Torrente> e agora que vou para casa srsrsrs
<Sagat>  Torrente ai é punk
<Torrente> por sinal alguem aqui acompanha emulação ... tipo ps2 wii etc ?
<Sagat>  Torrente to fazendo um asterisk aqui
<Sagat> mas esse backtrack trava muito
<Sagat> perco mais tempo dando as permissões doque programando
<Sagat> vo voltar para o ubuntu
<Torrente> vixi vou ter que estoudar um pouco sobre .... vão alterar a telefonia aqui ... e vai ser asterisk ...
<Sagat>  Torrente cara não é dificil , só e trabalhoso
<Sagat>  Torrente tem que se dar atenção dobrada para a segurança
<Sagat>  Torrente se conseguir sair pela IPV6 é melhor viu
<Torrente> é eu sei ... montei um server funcional algum tempo atraz ( 1.4 acho )
<Sagat> legal
<Sagat> nomeu trampo cuido de um servidor NAT e dominio
<Sagat> freebsd
<Torrente> por isso vou ter que estudar .... aqui é tudo juniper .... e provavel que vai ter que migrar de vez a rede de telefonia para v6
<Sagat> Mas todo caso
<Sagat> se a coisa apertar use o TEREDO TUNNELING
<Sagat> ele faz um tunel de ipv4 saindo pela ipv6 virtual
<Sagat> funciona cara
<Sagat> eu fiz
<Sagat> vc tem fibra ai no seu trampo
<Torrente> santo bsd perdido um adm de BSd por aqui ...
<Sagat> ?
<Torrente> so trampo em empresa com server micros servers é quase milagre um linux imagina BSD :)
<Sagat> rsrsrs
<Torrente> tomo mundo conhece o discurso ... coloca um app bsd ou linux vai ser melhor ....
<Sagat> rsrs
<Sagat> sempre né
<Sagat> achei que isso só acontecia comigo rsrsrs
<Torrente> e so escuto ... ja temos isso no server 20008 master blaster bugado e lento ... :)
<Torrente> por isso este asterisk por aqui é quase um tapa na cara .. :)
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  eu ia falar do meu pau q para penetração é infalivel
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  mas vc foi se aprofundar....
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Torrente> por sinal acho que o comercial comprou ser perguntar a iretoria de TI pois se escutarem LINUX vetam tudo srsrsrsr
<Sagat>  o vitorlobo se quiser ficar a sós com o cara sem problemas viu , rsrsrs
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, nao me interessa isso
<[kernel]> fala la no #freenode
<[kernel]> eles devem gostar disso
<[kernel]> =x
<Torrente> valeu fui .....
<Sagat>  o TOrrente baos orte ai irmão
<Sagat>  depois vo disponibilizar a lógica qeu usei no asterisk aqui no meu blogg
<Sagat> ai do um salve aqui
<Sagat>  o kernel voce parece que fico meio inciumado rs
<Sagat>  aoooo barna quanto tempo
<Sagat>  se ta bão
<Sagat> 04 vixi
<Sagat> falo ai mais tarde eu volto
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-12
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuahuauhahuauhauha
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  eles n vao entender nada mermo
<vitorlobo> =X
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  ja estudou o vim?
<vitorlobo> alguém aqui manja de vim?
<vitorlobo> af
<DavyS> o.o
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, hehe, nada muito avançado, mas mecho um pouco :P
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, what's the buxo?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  barriga
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, tu ia perguntar algo de vim
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  é q pesquisei sobre o vim...dizem q é um editor simples q existe a mais de 20 anos.... e que é uma IDE por assim dizer...para programadores exigêntes
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  me parece um histórico assustador uma vez que vejo o vim como nada "prático e confuso".
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  de repente eu esteja enganado..veremos
<vitorlobo> :)
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, é, ele é bem poderoso pra quem sabe usar, já li relatos de devs conhecidos em algumas comunidades que testaram IDEs mas voltaram pro vim devido a agilidade que pode-se obter, entre outros
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, hehe, é mais questão de costume creio eu. Vai de cada um, quem gosta de atalhos de teclado ganha agilidade com IDEs e editores de texto que fornecem bem essa funcionalidade
<samuel> eu uso Sublime Text 2, editor leve e poderoso
<L88os> boa noite
<L88os> falta 15 dias para o lançamento do 12.04 e ainda falta 20% do projeto. será que vai dar tempo?
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  mas tem uma diferença mesmo
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  se seu linux por exemplo der um pau severo e cair em modo texto, vc n consegue abrir o gedit, xedit, o netbeans, eclipse, medit, nedit e outros
<Dead_Thinker> samuel, eu tb, em breve vou comprar a licença dele, muito bom, leve
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, só praticamente o vim e o emacs
<vitorlobo> porque os outros n abrem em modo texto
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, pois é, skill em terminal+vim=power
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  é
<samuel> vim é extreme
<samuel> além de aprender a programar vc tem que aprender a usar o vim
<samuel> eu tenho o livro do vim
<samuel> mais falta coragem pra ler ele, to acostumado com editores leves como o notepad++, o gedit e agora o sublime
<Guest84802> hum
<vitorlobo> samuel,  to na mesma caminhada caro colega
<vitorlobo> samuel,  Dead_Thinker  : ttp://blip.tv/akitaonrails/screencast-come-ando-com-vim-6075050
<vitorlobo> mais de 2 horas falando sobre o vim
<vitorlobo> iniciando no vim
<vitorlobo> pra windows, macos e linux
<vitorlobo> uhauhaa
<Dead_Thinker> hehe
<Dead_Thinker> no Windows tem o gvim eu acho, e o cygwin
<Dead_Thinker> samuel, eu usava o Netbeans de boa, mas as vezes com muitas libs o bixo dava umas travadas loucas, hoje só uso ele pra depurar/debugar códigos complexos, o resto faço no Sublime
<L88os> atenção atenção.!!! quem já viu o novo site www.ubuntu-br-org?
<samuel> vish 2 horas de vim :D
<Dead_Thinker> L88os, o/
<samuel> L88os. to vendo agora
<Ursinha> samuel, o vim é fácil :) o problema é começar
<samuel> com 2 horas de introdução ao vim em pt-br acho que nao tem desculpa em Ursinha
<Ursinha> hahaha é
<Ursinha> L88os, como assim falta 20% do projeto?
<Ursinha> vc tá falando das blueprints?
<samuel> e que tal 3 horas de GIT :D
<Ursinha> samuel, aí é hardcore XD
<samuel> to loko pra trocar o svn da empresa pra git, agora com 3 horas de introdução eles não vão ter desculpas MUAHAHAHA
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  o windows tem tanta tranqueira amigo...
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, *-*
<L88os> Ursinha: estou usando como base esse site. http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, é...só dei alternativas pra quem infelizmente precisa usá-lo hehe, trash d+
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker,  mta gente critica linhas de comando do linux...mal sabem elas o quão maravilhoso q é saber linhas de comando
<vitorlobo> Dead_Thinker, quem aprende...se arrepende de n ter aprendido antes
<vitorlobo> :S
<Ursinha> L88os, na verdade assim, esses itens são todos os itens que foram programados quando planejaram a release, quase 6 meses atrás
<L88os> Ursinha: anda não ficou claro.
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  trampando na canonical ainda?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, sim sim
<Ursinha> L88os, deixa dar um exemplo
<Dead_Thinker> vitorlobo, nem me diga hehe, eu sou obrigado a conviver e codar com programadores .NET, ai já viu o que sofro on a daily basis :P
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, a canonical anda procurando socios no br ne..ouvi falar disso
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, não to sabendo de nada disso não
<Dead_Thinker> Ursinha, xonei agora, Canonical girl S2 hehe
<Dead_Thinker> :P
<Ursinha> haha
<Ursinha> L88os, por exemplo: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-application-server-support.html
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, ainda namora aquele hacker de kernel la?
 * vitorlobo um rapaz direto
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, opa, tou noiva dele :)
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, mas já? :|
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  casamento sai quando?
<Ursinha> L88os, cada uma das blueprints é um "assunto", digamos assim
<Ursinha> L88os, e tem os itens de trabalho, que não necessariamente necessários (:P) pra completar o objetivo do "assunto"
<Ursinha> então estar a 80% não significa que vá faltar 20% pra estar completo
<Ursinha> pode ser que sejam coisas que possam ser postergadas ou já estejam terminadas e ainda precisam atualizar (meu exemplo :P)
<Ursinha> L88os, http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/u/ursinha.html
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, março do ano que vem :)
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, to com ele faz 7 anos já hahahaha
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, é....sei q q é isso..minha irmã a 6 e diz q vai casar daqui a 5 anos
<vitorlobo> :S
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> L88os, legal saber que tem gente que olha isso além de quem precisa fazer o serviço :)
<L88os> Ursinha: rsrsrs. acho que entendi errado.
<Ursinha> L88os, na verdade acho que vc entendeu certo, a gente que usa meio errado a idéia :P
<L88os> Ursinha: sabe sobre o site do time de SP parece que perderam o dominio.
<Ursinha> xi, essa historia ainda...
<L88os> por isso está aquele monte de spam
<Ursinha> é um problema com um cara que era do ubuntu-sp e criou uns problemas, ai ele tomou pra si, e deu maior rolo
<Ursinha> eu não sei em que pé está :/
<L88os> ahhhh
<ZandreBran> Ursinha, L88os nossa aí ficou nublado
<Ursinha> eu precisava de uns tres clones meus pra dar conta de tudo que preciso
<ZandreBran> problema de DNS :)
<L88os> agora está  mais claro. mandei um e-mail para kemel mas ele não falou nada sobre o assunto. e parece que a lista de discussão de SP está abandonado.
<ZandreBran> sim, kemel, cretcheu,...
<L88os> Temos que mandar um e-mail para todos os membros de SP dizendo. "Reagrupar, Regrupar"
<ZandreBran> mas perdeu do dominio..
<ZandreBran> L88os, sou fã deste locoteam, mas não vejo como ajudar, luz?
<L88os> Ursinha o kemel ainda é o Lider. ele não poderia hospedar o site em outro dominio ou então temporariamente tirar o endereço ubuntu-sp.org do wiki de SP, pois passa uma mensagem ruim.
<Ursinha> L88os, ele tá com problemas pessoais também :/ tá complicado
<Ursinha> é dificil achar quem queira ajudar de verdade, sabe?
<Ursinha> pra poder cobrir a falta que o kemel por exemplo faz
<ZandreBran> Ursinha, ôlas]
<ZandreBran> a assim. ai não é pessoa
<ZandreBran> o kemel não tranferivel... fica dificil achar este lider
<L88os> não tem nenhum outro cordenador? secretario? ajudante? sei lá alguém?
<ZandreBran> L88os, é para perguntar para ele até que resolva seus a fazer pessoais
<vitorlobo> quem q é esse Gargamel ai?
<vitorlobo> gretchen eu sei quem é
<L88os> kretcheu.com.br
<vitorlobo> ele eu to ligado
<vitorlobo> hehehe
<linux> eaer gnt, tam com tempo agora?
<vitorlobo> linux,  pra?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, vai dormir maxo
<[kernel]> sai do pc
<[kernel]> vai ficar doido
<[kernel]> nerd fdp
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
 * vitorlobo é um bot do canal #ubuntu-br
 * [kernel] i know
<linux> vitorlobo: queria que vcs me encinassem a usar a placa digo configurar a placa de som no ubuntu
<linux> vitorlobo: queria gravar som aparti da placa de som.
<linux> vitorlobo: ex: gravar um manual de um programa que utiliza áudio e nao precisar gravar diretamente da caixinha de som.
<vitorlobo> p;P
<vitorlobo> o.O
<linux> sim cara
<linux> tem como fazer ou nao
<vitorlobo> linux,  faz usando o phone de ouvido encaixado no slot do cpu na placa de som
<vitorlobo> linux, o mic e o proprio phone
<linux> ticomo como?
<vitorlobo> lá ele
<linux> tipo como dg
<linux> olha
<linux> já é configurado assim?
<vitorlobo> linux,  yes
<vitorlobo> linux,  pega o phone de ouvido com microfone...poe o encaixe rosa no slot rosa do cpu atras e o verde no verde
<vitorlobo> linux,  dai grava e cabo
<vitorlobo> linux,  pra gravar eu uso o gtk-mydesktoprecorder
<linux> hunmmm
<linux> legal saber disso
<linux> podem me ajudar com uma coisinha?
<linux> sabem que é o team speak?
<vitorlobo> linux,  sudo apt-get install gtk-recordmydesktop
<vitorlobo> linux,  sei
<vitorlobo> q q tem?
<linux> tem como acessar do linux?
<linux> preciso dá umas aulas por lá.
<linux> se tiver, dá uma ajuda aí risada
<vitorlobo> linux,  tem...tem ele pra linux acessa o software-center ..central de instalação do ubuntu e poe teamspeaker q vc acha
<vitorlobo> linux, mas é melhor usar o skype veio
<linux> ei cara
<vitorlobo> linux, pq o skype além de vc falar, tem suporte a webcam e os caras podem visualizar a imagem do teu pc tbm
<linux> mas será que o orca ler? porque o skype ele ficou de "frescuras"
<linux> so consigo mecher no skype no windows por enquanto
<linux> quem sabe se eles deixam acessivel lá.
<linux> porque agora que a microsoft comprou ele nao acho que ele vai pegar com perfeição no linux tao cedo.
<linux> vou ver que acha aqui pra ver se eu consigo mecher no team.
<ZandreBran> linux, fala em usar o skype ubuntu?
<linux> sim, isso
<linux> eu instalei um deb aqui
<linux> skype ubuntu.deb
<linux> mas msm assim, ainda prefiro o team mais leve.
<diegovieira> da de usar o skype dentro do empathy..  só não sei se cam funfa;
<linux> e o curso será pra dvs msm
<linux> entao nao vou precisar do skype por enquanto na
<linux> mas seria legalo usar ele sim tb.
<ZandreBran> linux, usa o pidgim com seu pluguin do skype. mas vai precisar de um olhar para dar um clique na caixa de combinação.. pq assim como no windows no linux o skype...
<ZandreBran> não é acessivel complemtamente...
<linux> isso é verdade
<ZandreBran> linux, digo acessivel, quando vc pode configurar sua conta... mas com pidgim e seu plugin fica claro de mecher após cadastrar sua cona
<linux> ainda existem os captchas
<linux> mas o team.
<ZandreBran> mas linux o que as imagens tem haver com o skype?
<linux> zandrbran: sabe se ele pega com orca?
<linux> AH ACHO QUE NADA RS
<ZandreBran> na configuração da conta, somente isto.... embora linux no 12.04 o orca fales sobre o qt....
<ZandreBran> ainda não está satisfatório, mas penso que mais um ano no máixmo, teremos a ponte sobre qt com orca funcional.
<linux> tomara
<linux> porque vi que meu ubuntu nao é mais suportado...
<ZandreBran> linux, qual sintetizador usa?
<linux> ah, espeak risada
<linux> mas cara me desculpa mas como tu sabe tanto de leitores, sintetizadores e taus?
<ZandreBran> linux, espeak diz, nvda?
<linux> isso
<linux> mas como vc sabe tanto?
<linux> tipo
<linux> a voz do nvda.
<linux> original
<ZandreBran> bom já passei, repito e me vou: linuxacessivel.org Será muito bem vindo para falar sobre acessibilidade no Ubuntu; claro para pessoas que falam portugues
 * vitorlobo rindo
<linux> action tenço
<ZandreBran> pq em ingles existe o vinux. que alias a comunidade fora dá muita força; então vamos falar portugues no ubuntu
<linux> bem vou cohecer o "ambiente lá.
<ZandreBran> será muito bem cindo linux. tem Dv parcial ou total?
<linux> que droga
<linux> de net
<hasler> oi, sou novato em linux e to querendo instalar o ubunto em uma maquina virtual, porem não to conseguindo, alguem tem uma dica?
<patrick_> qual a maquina que voce esta instalando hasler?
<L88os> ativou o driver pXE acho que é esse.
<patrick_> hasler?
<hasler> oi
<al4nc4ds> svn
<hasler> como assim? qual maquina?
<hasler> estou usando o virtual box
<hasler> tenho um hp com processador intel 2Giga de memória e HD de 120G
<patrick_> mas ja esta conseguindo instalar?
<hasler> tentei criar um cd com a imagem que baixei do site, mas ele não da boot
<patrick_> pois no ubuntu eu disponibilizo 512 de ram e 32 de video
<hasler> diz que o Kernel é invalido...
<patrick_> coloca em seu driver de cd e roda por ele mesmo
<patrick_> kernel invalido??
<hasler> ja tentando instalar no windows diz que não é um aplicativo win32 valido
<lugao> opa
<hasler> sei que estou fazendo algo errado, que programa eu uso pra converter a imagem?
<patrick_> o proprio brasero faz isto
<hasler> primeiro criei uma partição no virtual box, com 10G e 512 de ram
<hasler> brasero?
<patrick_> é o brasero msm
<patrick_> vc quer criar a imagem?
<hasler> bem não mexo muito com esse negocio de imagem...
<patrick_> se voce baixou a iso do ubuntu do site, é pra estar iniciando a vm
<hasler> baixei no site um arquivo que é imagem até onde eu sei, dai joguei em uma unidade virtual reconhecida pelo virtual box, porem ele não da boot
<hasler> ta e se eu quiser criar um cd que eu possa rodar direto como o antigo curumim, como eu faço?
<patrick_> como assim jogou na unidade virtual??
<patrick_> é simples o virtual box basta ir em novo e seguir os passos
<al4nc4ds> hasler: essa extensão dessa imagem está em .iso ou .vdi .vmx etc ...?
<hasler> o virtual box reconheceu meu drive hospedeiro (E:) e um outro drive de cd virtual que eu criei, no caso H:
<hasler> a que baixei do site?
<al4nc4ds> s
<hasler> .iso
<hasler> ?
<al4nc4ds> baixou de fonte confiavel ?
<hasler> sim do site oficial
<linux> po nao tem que instalar antes?
<hasler> vou ver se encontro o link
<linux> tipo
<linux> instalar no drive virtual
<linux> nao sabia que só era jogar a iso e pronto
<linux> acho que tem que "descompactar"
<hasler> sim, tudo bem que nao tem que instalar....
<hasler> mas o que eu quero é rodar el como um SO alternativo na maquina
<hasler> tenho na minha maquina o windows 7 e criei uma maquina virtual com xp, e agora queria criar outra com linux
<linux> vitorlobo: valeu vou precisar do ts, e tipo, o windows aqui dos meus pais tao lento pra pacas
<linux> cara
<linux> falei que tem que instalar na unidade de drive virtual acho, só deixar a iso la nao da jeito
<linux> fiz algo parecido uma vez
<linux> penssava que a imagem iso já dava certo entao tentei so deiar ela la num pen.
<linux> e nao deu, claro
<hasler> acabei de descompactar e continua dizendo que "wubi.exe não é um aplicativo win32 válido"
<linux> afff
<hasler> foi desse link que eu baixei http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Daekdroom> A ISO deve ser gravada num CD.
<Daekdroom> No caso do Wubi, acho que funciona num drive virtual sim.
<Daekdroom> Mas descompactar não faz o menor sentido.
<Daekdroom> Pra usar a ISO num pendrive tem um procedimento específico
<hasler> vou gravar a iso num cd pra ver
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  fazeno oq mano?
<linux> vitorlobo: po cara dá uma mão aúi, me diz como eu instalo o ts, pelo apt msm?
<linux> vitorlobo: grato se tu me audar nessa, preciso msm disso
<vitorlobo> linux,  perai
<vitorlobo> linux,  http://appnr.com/package/teamspeak-client
<linux> ta em portugues?
<vitorlobo> linux, sei n
<linux> aha
<linux> vitorlobo: sabe algum comando que posso instalar?
<linux> porque pelo que vi, ta em ingles
<linux> ah ta nao.
<linux> ah ta sim risada
<linux> vitorlobo: nao tem nem ideia de como se instala nao?
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, batendo uma
<[kernel]> quer me ajudar?
<[kernel]> :x
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  n até pq tava na merma nestante
<vitorlobo> ahuauhauhauhahuaa
<linux> vitorlobo: tou tentando achar algo aqui.
<vitorlobo> linux,  boa sorte =D
<linux> google
<[kernel]> ehaiuehiaeaiue
<linux> nao tem nem uma deb aí pra me ajudar nao? aa
<vitorlobo> linux,  tenta no terminal apt-get install teamspeak-client
<linux> vitorlobo: valeu
<linux> ia p-erder tempo procurando algo no gogle risomau
<linux> vitorlobo: diz, tu nunca usou ele?
<vitorlobo> linux,  ja mas prefiro o skype
<linux> ah, risada
<linux> o skype, se eu ao menos podesse usar ele sem ter que mehcer no pidgin risada
<vitorlobo> linux,  nunca rodei skype no pidgin
<vitorlobo> linux,  rodo ele puramente
<vitorlobo> linux,  eu jogava diablo 2 via hamachi com um amigo meu usando skype para nos comunicarmos
<vitorlobo> no linux mesmo
<vitorlobo> ele no windows e eu no linux
<linux> ah droga
<linux> "teamspeak 2 inacessivel"
<linux> merda
<linux> que droga
<linux> que eu fiz pra merecer isso ...
<vitorlobo> linux,  inacessivel como? no terminal?
<linux> la vou eu ao windows.
<linux> nao.
<linux> o orca nao consegue ler a tela do team
<linux> po cara
<linux> quem sofre somos nós.
<linux> po cara!
<vitorlobo> linux, vc sofre pq vc quer
<linux> po, la vou eu ter que fazer uma gambiarra pra dá as aulas o windows mesturado com linux aaa
<linux> ah cara
<linux> entao me diz um jeito.
<vitorlobo> linux,  zandreban te apontou a solução mais de 3 vezes ja e vc resiste em não ligar
<vitorlobo> entao ta batendo em ponta de faca pq quer
<linux> tipo
<linux> catra
<linux> cara
<linux> nao sei te explicar
<linux> se o ts nao pega em um, nao vai pegar em outro, o orca que ler é o mesmo em todos acho
<vitorlobo> linux,  o problema é esse
<vitorlobo> linux,  vc se baseia no que vc acha
<vitorlobo> e nao no que vc tem certeza
<linux> po cara
<vitorlobo> linux,  o site q ele te passou, é o ubuntu modificado para quem tem deficiencia
<linux> tenta penssar
<vitorlobo> linux,  em outras palavras, é o ubuntu adaptado ....
<vitorlobo> linux,  qual a lógica de fazerem isso se n for para melhorar ? me explica?
<linux> afffffff
<linux> verdade, melhora.
<linux> mas o problema que certos programas, nao é problema no sistema, é q a tela nao tá de um jeito ou outro acessivel
<vitorlobo> linux,  ai vc tem 2 caminhos....seguir oq ele te indicou..ou ser cabeça dura e ir pelo caminho mais dificil...gambiarra
<vitorlobo> linux,  vc sabia q o linux e seus programas na maioria são open source? oq quer dizer q qualquer pessoa q sabe programa pode alterar o código do programa?
<vitorlobo> linux, oq quer dizer q quem faz um sistema operacional modificado pode muito bem alterar também o programa...sabia?
<linux> sim eu sei.
<linux> bah
<vitorlobo> linux,  e é exatamente isso q ta descrito no site
<linux> mas, entenda o problema tá nos aplicativos do ts, nao no sistema po
<vitorlobo> linux,  o caminho é esse se vc quer persistir em n ir...boa sorte no windows e na gambiarra ae
<vitorlobo> :P
<linux> vou ver aqui
<vitorlobo> linux, e quem garante q esse problema n ta corrigido la?
<linux> no google se olinuxacessivel.org suporta o ts.
<linux> opa.
<gnome> po travei
<gnome> e vitorlobo: vi aqui.. que sei nao.
<gnome> uns negócios aqui na google
<gnome> deixa eu ler mais artigos.
<vitorlobo> gnome,  ae mano, vai pela gambiarra perde tempo n
<vitorlobo> haha
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  ta ai ursa?
<gnome> po, é o seguinte
<gnome> ia mostrar a umas pessoas o quão é legal o linux mas tipo, vou ter que pegar um pc netbook de alguém com windows instalar as coisas e ...
<gnome> era isso.
<gnome> mas, parece que nao dá, risomau
<magnunpaula> boa noite pessoal
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  ae mano
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  usa vim?
<vitorlobo> gnome, q frustração a sua hein
<gnome> magnunpaula: boa madruga
<gnome> risada
<gnome> vitorlobo: po, talvez daqui a um tempo penssam em deixar acessivel as coisas
<vitorlobo> gnome,  quem? o linux n é desenvolvido por corporações...e sim por pessoas..comunidades..como essa por exemplo
<magnunpaula> vim? não sei o que é vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> gnome,  vc como deficiente poderia ser um desenvolvedor e ajudar a melhorar o orca
<vitorlobo> :P
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, vc é desenvolvedor?
<gnome> vitorlobo: falo dos programas, ts, skype e muitos outros, o sistema é ótimos, serio.
<magnunpaula> não, não faço programa :p
<magnunpaula> vou ser professor de geografia
<vitorlobo> gnome,  pena q esses são fechados e n pertencem ao mundo livre....entao vc ta se basenando em sistema fechado...volta pro windows mano
<vitorlobo> ^^
<magnunpaula> estou aqui e vim pra comunidade por causa da filosofia/ideologia
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, jurava q vc era desenvolvedor auhauha
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  são bons motivos tbm
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  pq de certo modo vc n fica refém da pirataria
<gnome> vich
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, vou desenvolver mentes muhahaha
<magnunpaula> depois de umas leituras ai, tenho simpatia com a pirataria
<magnunpaula> como com outras contravenções também
<magnunpaula> mas sei que faz parte da politica da comunidade não tocar nessas discussões
<magnunpaula> gnome, volta pro ruindows não cara
<magnunpaula> gnome, vc aprendeu usar um sistema que te manipula, vai aprender usar esse
<gnome> ah, gosto do linux, serio, mas tem uns programas que seria legal que pegasse.
<gnome> tipo
<magnunpaula> mas tipo, vitorlobo, pra vida academica, linux é a saida
<magnunpaula> quero publicar algumas coisas pesadas no futuro e não quero que minhas obras sejam desqualificadas por eu não ter licença
<magnunpaula> dos programas que usei para pesquisar, redigir e publicar
<gnome> magnunpaula: na verdade fui para o linux por muita curiosidade.
<gnome> e acabei gostando
<magnunpaula> vim = Vi Improved
<gnome> daqui a um tempo as empresas ainda vam melhorar estes programas ruins, empresas fechadas, criaram prgramas só opara ficar de infeite.
<gnome> risos
<magnunpaula> com os recursos do planeta acabando
<gnome> fpo cara
<magnunpaula> e essas empresas fazendo softwares que exigem mais da maquina propositalmente
<gnome> o windows tá deixando muitos usuáris digo os usuários tao trocando ele por mac e linux.;
<gnome> pior que é verdade.
<magnunpaula> só para aumentar todo o lucro da cadeia produtiva desse sistema
<gnome> aposto que eles fazem algo pra o windows com o tempo ficar lento.
<gnome> tipo
<gnome> o windows tá ficando cada vez mais ruim a cada vercao
<magnunpaula> eu percebi isso na prática
<gnome> gosto ainda do xp e já ta vindo win8
<magnunpaula> antes mesmo de ler q eles faziam isso
<gnome> eles fazem msm?
<gnome> me explica isso.
<magnunpaula> um desenvolvedor pode falar disso com maior credibilidade
<magnunpaula> mas foi o que eu li em alguns artigo sobre software livre que encontrei no google academico
<gnome> pois é.
<gnome> eu acho, convrcei com umas pessoas e eu acho que o windows faz algo pra o pc ficar lento com o tempo, nao faz sentido.
<magnunpaula> obsolecencia planejada, eles fazem softwares mais pesados com coisas inúteis a maioria dos usuarios, as vezes há similares livres que fazem a mesma função requerendo bem menos da máquina
<magnunpaula> fazem isso pois tem parceiros na parte de hardware que querem vender mais para cobrir as pesquisas em tecnologia
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  richard stallman disse que ja usou engenharia reversa na maior parte dos softwares da microsoft e adobe e descobrio que existem muitos códigos internos maliciosos com o propósito de diminuir a vida útil do hardware
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, mas que ninguém faz nada porque quem pode fazer algo legalmente falando, não tem acesso ao código fonte
<magnunpaula> tudo acaba esbarrando no código fonte né
<magnunpaula> e outra, eles não querem fazer nada
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, em outras palavras, usar windows e programs da adobe, infelizmente te deixa sujeito a tudo o que eles te impoe se vc saber
<magnunpaula> eles ganham muito dinheiros com isso
<magnunpaula> eu percebi pq
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  to gostando da microsoft chamar o linux de cancer
<vitorlobo> adorando
<magnunpaula> eu formatei meu xp várias vezes
<magnunpaula> para que ele ficasse mais rápido
<magnunpaula> ia diminuindo o numero de aplicações suportadas
<gnome> ah eu li este artigo tb vitorlobo
<magnunpaula> diminuindo o desempenho dos programas
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, gnome tem um documentários chamado Revolution OS legendado..vcs deveriam ver
<magnunpaula> eles são o cancer dessa sociedade enzumbizada
<magnunpaula> shaushaus
<magnunpaula> somos anticorpos
<magnunpaula> shausha
<vitorlobo> muito engraçado o começo...um funcionário da microsoft esbarra um cara no elevado e pergunta: quem é vc?
<vitorlobo> dai o cara no elevador: sou seu pior pesadelo
<vitorlobo> era um desenvolvedor Linux
<vitorlobo> auhauhahuauhahuaa
<magnunpaula> kkk
<magnunpaula> vou ver
<magnunpaula> eu vi Improprietário
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  umbrella corporation existe mano...ta camuflada em vários nomes
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, microsoft, catolicismo, igreja universal
<vitorlobo> tudo umbrella corporation
<vitorlobo> :S
<gnome> bem.
<magnunpaula> umbrella é corporation
<magnunpaula> a solução é a comunidade
<gnome> eu achei muito ingraçado desta do cara da microsoft de chaamr "cancer" um pouco tb...
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  n assistiu o filme resident evil n?
<vitorlobo> auhahuhua
<magnunpaula> sim, faz muito tempo, e só assiti 1
<magnunpaula> tenho um amigo viciado no jogo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, a empresa responsavel pelo vazamento do T virus q gera o efeito zumbi se chama umbrella corporation
<vitorlobo> auhauhaa
<magnunpaula> foi tão legal ver o cara que fundou toda essa comunidade falar em video e cores
<vitorlobo> por isso falei
<magnunpaula> saber que ele ainda ta vivo
<magnunpaula> e que somos pioneiros de algo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  vc diz andre gordin?
<magnunpaula> não, que Deus o tenho, o Andre eu não cheguei conhecer seu trabalho, exceto por um epsódio no opencast
<magnunpaula> to falando de Stalman
<magnunpaula> o barbudo
<magnunpaula> kk
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, heheeh n queira conhecer o stallman pessoalmente...ele vai destruir o conceito q vc tem dele
<vitorlobo> :P
<magnunpaula> vitorlobo, eu quis dizer corporations são todos potenciais Umbrellas
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, ele é responsável por muitas coisas boas...revolucionário e tal....mas o stallman é muito doido auhauhahua.... excêntrico pra kct
<magnunpaula> o virus é o software proprietário que deixam as pessas como zumbi
<vitorlobo> ele é tipo um rippie radical da T.I
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, é
<magnunpaula> eu tbm sou bastante excêntrico cara, hsuahsaush
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, gates sabe estimular o consumismo como ninguém
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  mas vc deve ao menos tomar banho ne
<vitorlobo> o stallman n toma
<vitorlobo> auhahuahua
<magnunpaula> vish
<vitorlobo> stallman n toma banho, peida na frente da galera
<magnunpaula> hsuashaush
<magnunpaula> kkk
<magnunpaula> meus amigos peidam tbm
<vitorlobo> abre o notebook e fica la nerdeando na mesa de almoço
<gnome> vich
<magnunpaula> eu não
<magnunpaula> mas eles sim
<vitorlobo> mas po..peidar na mesa de almoço
<vitorlobo> é sacanagem
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuuhahuaa
<magnunpaula> sentamos com hippes bebemos vinho no patio da univerdades
<gnome> risadaa
<vitorlobo> um brother ae....levou stallman na casa dele..no tempo da distro conectiva pra uma entrevista
<magnunpaula> cantamos com violão
<magnunpaula> shuashaus
<vitorlobo> stallman odeia cães
<vitorlobo> dai ele dormia com um travisseiro eletronico la mtu loco
<vitorlobo> de repente ele entra no quarto e ta o cachorro com o travisseiro na boca
<magnunpaula> kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> disse q só ouvio stallman gritando la do quarto
<magnunpaula> bem feito
<vitorlobo> OWWWWW SHITTTTTTT
<vitorlobo> uhauhahauaauhhuaahuahua
<magnunpaula> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<magnunpaula> ki loco
<magnunpaula> tipo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, e ele cobra $ pra tirar autografo
<vitorlobo> diz ele q é pro projeto gnu
<vitorlobo> o.o
<magnunpaula> pois é, ele não é santo, não acredito em santos
<gnome> raxando aqui risos
<magnunpaula> mas ele foi o idealizador do que participamos hoje
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, o stallman defende o software livre.....com as 4 liberdades...oq n quer dizer q livre seja free
<magnunpaula> talvez por ser assim
<vitorlobo> red hat , suse são provas de que existem distros pagas
<vitorlobo> pagas porém abertas
<magnunpaula> o que não quer dizer que ele seja gratis né
<magnunpaula> Rodhat por exemplo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, software fechado é uma restrição ao conhecimento...
<magnunpaula> bahsbahs
<vitorlobo> a merda toda taí
<magnunpaula> sim
<magnunpaula> mas tipo
<magnunpaula> não não precisa ser de graça
<magnunpaula> isso vai de cada um mesmo
<magnunpaula> só não precisa se achar dono do conhecimento
<vitorlobo> o ubuntu tem serviços pagos....ubuntu one tem um limite free..depois épago etc
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, sim
<magnunpaula> pois ninguém consegue fazer um software tendo vivido toda sua vida sem contato em sociedade
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, e vc poder abrir o codigo e ver se tem malicia tbm ne...
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, pq virus existe? virus ataca o sistema fechado...q sentido tem virus atacar sistemas abertos?
<magnunpaula> pois é
<magnunpaula> ninguém iria lucrar com isso mesmo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, so sei q o cancer ta crescendo.....ja mudei de lado e quero ver a parada pipocar msmo
<magnunpaula> será que vamos ver cara?
<magnunpaula> meu sonho e ser de uma geração que viu alguma coisa grande contecer
<magnunpaula> parece q nasci na epoca mais pacata de tudo
<magnunpaula> kkk
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  vi michael jackson morrer, airton senna, ví chico anísio morrer..mussun, wando rei das calcinhas...o pinguço do sócrates do futebol
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, steve jobs morrer
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, pq n ver a decadencia da microsoft?
<vitorlobo> :D
<magnunpaula> =D
<magnunpaula> Umbresoft vc quiz dizer vitorlobo ?
<gnome> se tivermos sorte uaua
<magnunpaula> shuahsa
<vitorlobo> rapai...
<magnunpaula> umbresoft e o virus W
<vitorlobo> tamo vendo tanta coisa ja...
<magnunpaula> só ta tu ter noção
<gnome> po, seculo xxi ta  louco risos
<magnunpaula> eu com meus 20 anos de vida num mundo polarizado nos estados unidos
<gnome> tu mora nos EUA? risada
<magnunpaula> a coisa mais grande que vai entrar pra história durando o periodo que vivi é a decadencia do imperio americano
<gnome> po, se a microsoft cair..coisa vai ser legal..uauaua
<magnunpaula> gnome, moro no Mato Grosso, na fronteira com a Bolívia
<gnome> tenho um amigo de MS acho.
<gnome> ele mora numa cidade por aí.
<gnome> qual o nome das cidades que ficam na fronteira?
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, bem q uma mina gringa poderia me paquerar e eu casar com ela
<vitorlobo> a net aproxima as pessoas ne
<vitorlobo> auhahuauha
<vitorlobo> ggreencard
<vitorlobo> sair do brasil
<magnunpaula> kkk
<vitorlobo> ta loco imposto desse
<vitorlobo> :S
<magnunpaula> pois é
<magnunpaula> o brasil precisa de muita politização
<magnunpaula> tanta coisa acontece e nós sempre fomos pacatos
<magnunpaula> se comparados com outros países
<vitorlobo> rpz
<gnome> o brasil nao tem mais jeito uauaua
<vitorlobo> acredito na mudança do Brasil
<vitorlobo> sério
<vitorlobo> mas não acredito q será em nossa geração
<magnunpaula> toda a história do brasil, o povo nunca se revoltou, sempre aceita tudo de boa
<vitorlobo> vai demorar pelo menos umas 4,5 gerações
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuahua
<magnunpaula> quando muda alguma coisa é porque um grupinho de golpe
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, na real....a história doBrasil é muito mal contada..e. quase tudo se omite
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, nas escolas..
<magnunpaula> eu acretido que vou ver uma mudança, quero ser a faísca
<magnunpaula> tem isso também
<magnunpaula> mas vamos ver pelo que nos contaram
<magnunpaula> queriamos ser independentes e ficamos com o filho do rei de portugal como imperador aki
<magnunpaula> kkk
<magnunpaula> queriamos rebública, mas ao inves de mandar a familia real pra gilhotina como fez a frança, nós demos uma passagem pra Isabel
<magnunpaula> na ditadura
<magnunpaula> queriamos democracia, então perduamos os torturadores para que eles parassem de torturar
<gnome> risada
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, na frança, nos países árabes, na síria, egito....corrupção escancarada como a do Brasil, a história seria outra...o povo vai a rua pinta a poha, coquitel moloff, invadem a instituição que abriga os politicos
<magnunpaula> brasileiro nunca se revolta pow, é o país da PAZ mesmo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, literalmente presidentes renunciam para proteger-se do povo enfurecido
<vitorlobo> aqui os politicos atocham no rabo de geral e fica por isso mesmo
<magnunpaula> aki se vc sai na rua pra protestar acha uns vinte pra te chamar de vagabundo
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, Brasileiro revoltado xinga muito no twitter auha =X
<magnunpaula> alienados
<magnunpaula> eu to botando fé nas redes sociais
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  efeito midiatrix..ja viu midiatrix? fantástico
<magnunpaula> vamos ver dia 21 o resultado
<magnunpaula> vou ver
<magnunpaula> vou por pra carregar agora
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv55JusfEC8
<vitorlobo> é uma montagem em cima de matrix
<vitorlobo> ficou muito bom
<magnunpaula> tem vários vidios
<magnunpaula> matrix usou muitas frases que fazem sentido pra mim
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula,  veja esse em especial...mtu foda
<magnunpaula> ta carregando, aki é 1Mb pra 8 pessoas
<magnunpaula> hsuahsaush
<gnome> gente, acho que vo dormir.
<magnunpaula> boa noite gnome
<gnome> boa noite.
<vitorlobo> gnome,  boa
<gnome> acordar cedo amanhã
<magnunpaula> NÃO vitorlobo
<magnunpaula> Homer não!!!
<magnunpaula> kkkk
<magnunpaula> cara
<magnunpaula> muito foda
<magnunpaula> meus amigos vão gostar
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, uhaahuauhaa
<magnunpaula> cara, muito bom mesmo
<magnunpaula> shaushas
<vitorlobo> magnunpaula, midiatrix revelations total
<magnunpaula> a televisão me deixou burro, muito burro demaais
<magnunpaula> minha monografia vai ser mais ou menos nesse sentid
<magnunpaula> só que sobre a manipulação através dos mapas
<magnunpaula> vou ir também
<magnunpaula> boa madrugada vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> raven_kill__, ainda há nerds online
<vitorlobo> barna,  caiu da cama?
<barna> cabei de chegar do trampo!
<vitorlobo> barna,  trampo pesado é esse
<vitorlobo> barna,  é escravo em q canavial?
<barna> to trabalhando com filmagem de eventos e shows!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna> e vc? caiu da cama tb vitorlobo ?
<vitorlobo> barna, nem deitei ainda
<barna> hheehehehehehehehehe
<vitorlobo> barna, a dias zumbizando pensando na vida e como sobreviver de linux
<barna> sei, é uma coisa boa a se pensar!
<barna> eu to usando o linux no meu trabalho!
<barna> fazendo todas as edições com ele!
<barna> e todo video q to produzindo eu coloca o tux no canto!
<vitorlobo>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     bar
<vitorlobo> ops
<vitorlobo> barna, kdenlive no lugar de after effects?
<barna> sim,to trabalhando com ele!
<barna> como num sou profissional em video, ele me supre super bem!
<vitorlobo> barna,  é vero
<barna> vc usa ele?
<vitorlobo> barna, uso
<vitorlobo> barna,  quer ver uma montagem q fiz nele?
<vitorlobo> barna,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=871MtvgenNw
<vitorlobo> barna,  gimp com kdenlive
<barna> vou tentar abrir, mas to conectado pelo celular, vai demorar um mundo de tempo!
<barna> massa, to usando essa combinação tb!
<ThiagoSalles> Bom ia a todos
<ThiagoSalles> tou prescisando de uma ajuda , alguem pode me ajudar?
<ThiagoSalles> Não consigo abrir a central de programas Ubuntu.
<ThiagoSalles> tou prescisando de uma ajuda , alguem pode me ajudar?
<ThiagoSalles>  Não consigo abrir a central de programas Ubuntu.
<ThiagoSalles> alguem sabe dizer oque devo fazer?
<ThiagoSalles> tou prescisando de uma ajuda , alguem pode me ajudar?
<ThiagoSalles>  Não consigo abrir a central de programas Ubuntu.
<ThiagoSalles>  Bom ia a todos
<ThiagoSalles>  tou prescisando de uma ajuda , alguem pode me ajudar?
<ThiagoSalles>   Não consigo abrir a central de programas Ubuntu.
<bino> bom dia
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, qual erro dá?
<ThiagoSalles> URSINHA, ele apenas não abre
<ThiagoSalles> fica carregando e não abre
<LACabeza> oi pessoal, tem alguem que manja um pouquinho de linguagem C ai que possa me tirar uma duvida (em Private, pra não pertubar)
<LACabeza> ?
<ThiagoSalles>   Não consigo abrir a central de programas Ubuntu. Alguem pode me ajudar?
<LACabeza> aparece algum erro?
<ThiagoSalles> não não, ele fica carregando e antesó mesmo de abrir ele fecha s
<LACabeza> (se quiser saber como vê se tem erro, vai pelo terminal... /usr/bin/software-center )
<ThiagoSalles> sou novo com o linux amigo, ainda não sei quze nada
<LACabeza> heheh
<LACabeza> seguinte, abre o terminal...
<LACabeza> qual distro e versão você usa?
<ThiagoSalles> como faco pra saber?, não conheco nada
<ThiagoSalles> apareceu isso:  File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 111, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.app import SoftwareCenterApp
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py", line 40, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.db.application import Application, DebFileApplication
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/application.py", line 30, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.distro import get_distro
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 151, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     distro_instance=_get_distro()
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 140, in _get_distro
<ThiagoSalles>     module =  __import__(distro_id, globals(), locals(), [], -1)
<ThiagoSalles> Lacabeza?? oque vc me diz?
<LACabeza> Bem, não conheço muito também...
<ThiagoSalles> rsrrsrs
<LACabeza> mas vamos tentar descobrir
<ThiagoSalles> do nada ele parou de funcionar
<LACabeza> Lembra se você desinstalou ou instalou alguma outra coisa
<LACabeza> ?
<ThiagoSalles> sim, o amsn
<ThiagoSalles> apenas
<ThiagoSalles> mais depois estalei ele de novo
<ThiagoSalles> ai reiniciei ele e fui abrir outra vez , ai não deu certo mais
<ThiagoSalles> achei que tinha desativado ele, mais como ? isso eu não sei
<LACabeza> amsn não influencia muito...
<ThiagoSalles> porque?
<LACabeza> pq amsn não desativa ninguem, nem ativa nada... até pq eu tenho instalado amsn aqui e nunca me deu problema
<LACabeza> mas em todo caso, tenta remover a central de programas e reinstalar
<LACabeza> vc sabe as senhas do seu pc/note?
<ThiagoSalles> como faço isso?
<ThiagoSalles> sim
<ThiagoSalles> sei sim
<LACabeza> ainda no terminal, digite:
<LACabeza> sudo -i
<LACabeza> dae vai pedir a senha e depois vc estará logado como root
<ThiagoSalles> megalinux@megalinux:~$ sudo -1
<ThiagoSalles> sudo: opção -- '1' inválida
<ThiagoSalles> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -V
<ThiagoSalles> usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user name|#uid]
<ThiagoSalles> usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user name] [-u
<ThiagoSalles>             user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command]
<ThiagoSalles> usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
<ThiagoSalles>             name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [VAR=value] [-i|-s] [<command>]
<ThiagoSalles> usage: sudo -e [-AknS] [-C fd] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user
<ThiagoSalles>             name|#uid] file ...
<ThiagoSalles> inválida
<LACabeza> não é 1 (um) é i (vogal)
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<ThiagoSalles> sudo-1
<LACabeza> sudo -i
<LACabeza> só copia o que eu digitei e cola no terminal (ctrl+shit+v)
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<ThiagoSalles> apereçeu
<LACabeza> apenas copie o que eu digitar pra não ter erro...
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<LACabeza> eu vou fazer junto contigo
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<LACabeza> apt-get remove software-center
<LACabeza> dae vai desinstalar...
<ThiagoSalles> Os pacotes a seguir serão REMOVIDOS:
<ThiagoSalles>   software-center
<ThiagoSalles> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 1 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<ThiagoSalles> Depois desta operação, 2.544 kB de espaço em disco serão liberados.
<ThiagoSalles> Você quer continuar [S/n]?
<LACabeza> S
<ThiagoSalles> removendo
<ThiagoSalles> (Lendo banco de dados ... 187742 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<ThiagoSalles> Removendo software-center ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para hicolor-icon-theme ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para bamfdaemon ...
<ThiagoSalles> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para desktop-file-utils ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para python-gmenu ...
<ThiagoSalles> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.pt_BR.utf8.cache...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para python-support ...
<ThiagoSalles> root@megalinux:~#
<ThiagoSalles> e agora?
<LACabeza> agora, instalar de novo...
<ThiagoSalles> como faz?
<LACabeza> apt-get install software-center
<LACabeza> não precisa copiar toda saida pra ca
<ThiagoSalles> 0 pacotes atualizados, 1 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<ThiagoSalles> É preciso baixar 0 B/466 kB de arquivos.
<ThiagoSalles> Depois desta operação, 2.544 kB adicionais de espaço em disco serão usados.
<ThiagoSalles> Selecionando pacote previamente não selecionado software-center.
<ThiagoSalles> (Lendo banco de dados ... 187558 ficheiros e directórios actualmente instalados.)
<ThiagoSalles> Desempacotando software-center (de .../software-center_4.0.7_all.deb) ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para bamfdaemon ...
<ThiagoSalles> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para desktop-file-utils ...
<LACabeza> digo, apenas se aparecer algo como: "erro"
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para python-gmenu ...
<ThiagoSalles> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/desktop.pt_BR.utf8.cache...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para hicolor-icon-theme ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para man-db ...
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para python-support ...
<ThiagoSalles> Configurando software-center (4.0.7) ...
<ThiagoSalles> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/sbin/update-software-center", line 35, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.db.update import rebuild_database
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/update.py", line 41, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.db.database import parse_axi_values_file
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/database.py", line 27, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.db.application import Application
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/application.py", line 30, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.distro import get_distro
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 151, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     distro_instance=_get_distro()
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 140, in _get_distro
<ThiagoSalles>     module =  __import__(distro_id, globals(), locals(), [], -1)
<ThiagoSalles> ImportError: No module named Megalinux
<ThiagoSalles> Processando gatilhos para python-central ...
<ThiagoSalles> root@megalinux:~#
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<ThiagoSalles> kkkk
<ThiagoSalles> ja foi
<ThiagoSalles> e agora?
<LACabeza> hmmm, bem, tenta abrir a central de software agora... pelo menu
<ThiagoSalles> por aplicativos?
<ThiagoSalles> só sei abrir ele por ali
<ThiagoSalles> e não abriu
<LACabeza> pelo visto a dica está na linha "ImportError: No module named Megalinux"
<ThiagoSalles> como assim/
<ThiagoSalles> e vc sabe  oque devo fazer/
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<LACabeza> pera, to pesquisando
<ThiagoSalles> blz
<ThiagoSalles> desde agora ja agradesço pela ajuda.
<LACabeza> digita la no terminal,
<LACabeza> uname -a
<LACabeza> para sabermos qual linux você está usando
<ThiagoSalles> Linux megalinux 2.6.38-14-generic-pae #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 27 19:06:30 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ThiagoSalles> clik no meu nome do lado esquerdo da tela.
<LACabeza> hmm, você ta usando uma versão diferente da minha... dae num consigo nem tentar simular aqui
<ThiagoSalles> xiii
<LACabeza> ah, mas não desiste não
<LACabeza> você está usando linux... pq ja veio no pc ou pq vc quer aprender a mexer mesmo?
<ThiagoSalles> comprei um com esse sistema pois quero aprender a dominalo
<ThiagoSalles> tou fazendo facu de redes de computadores, e fala muito bem do linux
<LACabeza> sim, é ótimo...
<LACabeza> como vc viu, instalamos e desinstalamos o programa com 2 linhas...
<ThiagoSalles> mais fiquei meu cheteado com isso que esta acontecendo agora
<LACabeza> entre outras inúmeras qualidades
<LACabeza> então... quem que descobrir o que aconteceu... mas eu não sou tão bom assim com linux
<ThiagoSalles> deixa eu te falar , ele pediu pra baixar intens atualizados e eu coloquuei pra baixar , sera que foi por isso?
<LACabeza> mas lembrando, central de programas não é a unica forma de baixar coisas
<ThiagoSalles> so sei por ela
<ThiagoSalles> vc sabe outra forma?
<LACabeza> talvez, se não tiver instalado tudo...
<ThiagoSalles> achu que não foi estalado nada
<ThiagoSalles> fiquei com medo de estalar e de algum pau
<LACabeza> sobre a atualização... vamos forçar uma nova verificação do sistema
<ThiagoSalles> vamos
<LACabeza> no terminal, digita
<ThiagoSalles> diz
<LACabeza> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<LACabeza> e espera acabar
<LACabeza> talvez leve algum tempinho, pois vai atualizar o sistema todo
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<van> qual comando pra fazer o ubuntu reconhecer e deixar gravar na nts?
<LACabeza> um hd ntfs você diz?
<ThiagoSalles> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum incorreto
<ThiagoSalles> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum incorreto
<ThiagoSalles> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum incorreto
<ThiagoSalles> W: Falhou ao buscar gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum incorreto
<ThiagoSalles> E: Alguns arquivos index falharam ao ser baixados. Eles foram ignorados, ou cópias antigas são usadas ao invés.
<ThiagoSalles> e?
<ThiagoSalles> deu isso ai no final
<ThiagoSalles> passa seu email ai pra mim add aqui
<ThiagoSalles> no meu
<LACabeza> hmm cara, mesmo que eu passe, não saberei ajudar mais do que eu ja estou fazendo aqui
<van> Alguem poderia me ajudar.. meu Ubuntu e o 11.10.. ele nao deixa gravar nada no pen drive .. tudo fica como leitura..
<van> tem algum comando o algo que corrija isso??
<LACabeza> provavelmente ele está montando para o usuario root
<LACabeza> procura na internet sobre como montar e desmontar pendrive
<ThiagoSalles> LACabeza?
<LACabeza> ThiagoSalles> eu já disse que não sou expert...
<ThiagoSalles> rsrsrs
<ThiagoSalles> blz cara
<LACabeza> normalmente esses erros quer dizer que seu repositório está quebrado...
<ThiagoSalles> vlw pela ajuda
<ThiagoSalles> como assim/
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<LACabeza> mas ai ja começa complicar mais do que eu consigo explicar sem te confundir
<LACabeza> no linux, existe um conjunto de arquivos
<LACabeza> como "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_source_Sources"
<LACabeza> que indicam ao linux onde procurar os softwares para baixar/atualizar
<LACabeza> quando digitamos "apt-get install programa"
<LACabeza> ele vai buscar desses lugares descritos nos arquivos
<LACabeza> mas no seu caso, retornou dizendo que o hash sum está incorreto (validação não está ok).
<LACabeza> e isso eu não sei como resolver...
<LACabeza> e pode ser que esse nem seja o seu real problema... não sei
<LACabeza> você deu o azar de que hj nenhum dos usuários experts estão logados (ou pelo menos respondendo)
<ThiagoSalles> quando digitado : apt-get install programa;;; ele apareceu : E: Impossível encontrar o pacote programa
<ThiagoSalles> sabe dizer porque?
<LACabeza> mas normalmente você consegue respostas mais precisas que a minha
<LACabeza> pq era só um exemplo uaehuaehauehea
<ThiagoSalles> mais blz cara, vc ajudou muito
<van> Alguem poderia me ajudar.. meu Ubuntu e o 11.10.. ele nao deixa gravar nada no pen drive .. tudo fica como leitura..
<van> <van> tem algum comando o algo que corrija isso??
<ThiagoSalles> vc sabe aonde posso baixar programas para ele?
<LACabeza> você sabe o nome dos programas que você quer?
<ThiagoSalles> site, ou como/ pois oque baixo não consigo estalar. pois da erro.
<LACabeza> se você souber...
<LACabeza> vc só precisa (começando do inicio)
<LACabeza> abrir o terminal e digitar
<LACabeza> sudo apt-get install nomedoprograma
<ThiagoSalles> na verdade, não sei, mais tipo, algum que baixe videos , musicas.....
<LACabeza> (no nosso caso agora, não precisa do sudo no inicio pq ja usamos ele no inicio)
<ThiagoSalles> a ta
<LACabeza> baixar vídeos e músicas... via torrent?
<ThiagoSalles> bode ser. ou se tiver alguma formula melhor
<LACabeza> tipo direto do 4shared ou mediafire?
<ThiagoSalles> tipo, como faço pra baixar alguns do youtube? conheçia o realplayer.
<EduardeCalibal> ThiagoSalles, diz copiar o vídeo que roda direto no youtube?
<EduardeCalibal> No firefox uso o complemento dowload helper que geralmente não me dá problema, se é isso que quer.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém aqui usou as duas versões do OpenOffice?  Eu uso o LibreOffice, queria saber se tem algo que justifique trocar um pelo outro, digo, usar a versão do Apache ao invés do LibreOffice.  Alguém?
<ThiagoSalles> presciso ativalo?
<ThiagoSalles> como faço?
<EduardeCalibal> Precisa buscar nos complementos do firefox.
<EduardeCalibal> Adicionar ele, ai ele deve pedir para fechar o navegador para que ele fique ativo.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele aparece como três bolinhas, na minha versão próximo a barra de endereços.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando acessa um vídeo elas ficam sinalizando que pode copiar.  Clicando nele vão aparecer as opções para o vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se funciona com a versão html5.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que roda normal com a vers
<EduardeCalibal> versão flash.
<ThiagoSalles> blz
<ThiagoSalles> sabe dizer como faço pra abrir a central de programas unbutu? a minha não abre
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta rodar por terminal, vai ver o erro que esta acontecendo para poder resolver.
<EduardeCalibal> Uso Debian aqui...  Esse procedimento é o que faria na sua situação para encontrar o problema.
<ThiagoSalles> pode me ajudar e tentar resolver, não sei mexer em nada aqui,
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, não sei o nome do programa, consegue ver nas propriedades do atalho da central ai para ver o nome dele?
<ThiagoSalles> não não, a Central de Programa unbutu não abre por nada. fica carregando e fecha antes mesmo de abrir
<EduardeCalibal> Me parece que algum pacote que ele depende pode estar criando problemas...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas ai precisa da mensagem de erro no terminal para saber o que ocorre.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é appstore ou algo assim o nome dele?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta rodar por terminal.
<ThiagoSalles> como faço?
<EduardeCalibal> Abre um terminal...
<EduardeCalibal> Digita app e usa a tecla tab para ver se ele completa o resto do nome.
<ThiagoSalles> ta aberto
<ThiagoSalles> nao nao
<EduardeCalibal> O nome do pacote é software-center, acho.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta esse, software-center.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que é esse mesmo.  Então
<EduardeCalibal> ?
<ThiagoSalles> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 111, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.app import SoftwareCenterApp
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/app.py", line 40, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.db.application import Application, DebFileApplication
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/db/application.py", line 30, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     from softwarecenter.distro import get_distro
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 151, in <module>
<ThiagoSalles>     distro_instance=_get_distro()
<ThiagoSalles>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/distro/__init__.py", line 140, in _get_distro
<EduardeCalibal> Não aqui...
<ThiagoSalles>     module =  __import__(distro_id, globals(), locals(), [], -1)
<ThiagoSalles> ImportError: No module named Megalinux
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste.
<ThiagoSalles> deu isso ai
<EduardeCalibal> !paste
<EduardeCalibal> Parece corrompido...
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta reinstalar ele.
<EduardeCalibal> sudo aptitude reinstall sofware-center
<ThiagoSalles> tem que digitar como?
<EduardeCalibal> sudo aptitude reinstall software-center
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que ainda usam aptitude no ubuntu...
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<ThiagoSalles> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<ThiagoSalles> deu isso
<EduardeCalibal> Entra como root e tanta sem o sudo.
<LACabeza> Eduarde, nós ja tentamos reinstalar
<EduardeCalibal> Já?  Hum...
<LACabeza> com apt-get mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> É que o aptitude costuma ver os pacotes correlacionados e as vezes resolve.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não sei qual o problema de qualquer forma com a central dele.
<ThiagoSalles> oot@megalinux:~# aptitude reinstall sofware-center
<ThiagoSalles> O programa 'aptitude' pode ser encontrado nos seguintes pacotes:
<ThiagoSalles>  * aptitude
<ThiagoSalles>  * aptitude-gtk
<ThiagoSalles> Tente: apt-get install <pacote selecionado>
<LACabeza> não tenho certeza, mas tem um tal módulo do python ali, "Megalinux"...
<EduardeCalibal> É, teria que instalar o aptitude ainda...
<ThiagoSalles> oque fazer/
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<LACabeza> alem disso, quando pedi pra ele dar um apt-get dist-upgrade, alguns repositórios dele está com hash sum incorreto
<EduardeCalibal> Olhando ali o teu trace aquele é só uma parte do problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Esse modulo megalinux faz parte do ubuntu?
<EduardeCalibal> Por que não achei nos repositórios...
<ThiagoSalles> achu que sim
<ThiagoSalles> e?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu sou bagual...  Por mim dava um purge na central e reinstalava.
<ThiagoSalles> e não da nem um problema depois?
<EduardeCalibal> Se conseguir reinstalar não.
<ThiagoSalles> pode me ajudar?
<EduardeCalibal> É que fazendo purge forçado como costumo fazer eventualmente danifico o gerenciamento de pacotes e ainda mesmo o apt pode deixar de funcionar...
<EduardeCalibal> Ai sim é um problema.
<ThiagoSalles> xiiii
<ThiagoSalles> só tem essa forma/
<EduardeCalibal> Para remover a central pode usar o próprio apt-get purge software-center mas tenha cuidado para ver se ele não vai tentar remover um monte de outros pacotes.
<EduardeCalibal> Não, é apenas como eu faria.
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei o problema para poder tentar solucionar.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu suponho que tenha algum tilt lá dentro do pacote esse, mas pode ser uma dependência errada ou versão de alguma outra coisa que causa problema.
<EduardeCalibal> Até mesmo uma ligação simbólica errada pode causar erros em outros pacotes.
<ThiagoSalles> a 3 dias atraz , pedio pra atualizar pacotes, e eu aceitei, baixou tudo, e depois parou de funcionar a central
<ThiagoSalles> sera que não seria apenas isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que descreve é compatível com minha suposição.
<ThiagoSalles> e outra não estalei nada que baixou
<ThiagoSalles> esta tudo faltando estalar
<EduardeCalibal> Se nada fosse instalado acho que ele não deveria ter mudado nada no sistema o que não causaria problema.
<ThiagoSalles> tanbem pensso assim
<ThiagoSalles> esta tudo em gerenciamento de pacotes synaptic
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei se o apt guarda cronologicamente as atualizações senão seria interessante ver o que foi alterado por último.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele guarda...  No log.
<EduardeCalibal> Achei aqui no meu sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenta ai o seguinte comando.
<ThiagoSalles> diz
<EduardeCalibal> tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<EduardeCalibal> Vamos ver as últimas atualizações.
<EduardeCalibal> O dpkg também deixa rastros.  Legal.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste.
<EduardeCalibal> o do dpkg seria o comando:
<ThiagoSalles> Start-Date: 2012-04-12  09:29:14
<ThiagoSalles> Commandline: apt-get remove software-center
<ThiagoSalles> Remove: software-center:i386 (4.0.7)
<ThiagoSalles> End-Date: 2012-04-12  09:29:32
<ThiagoSalles> Start-Date: 2012-04-12  09:30:41
<ThiagoSalles> Commandline: apt-get install software-center
<ThiagoSalles> Install: software-center:i386 (4.0.7)
<ThiagoSalles> End-Date: 2012-04-12  09:30:51
<EduardeCalibal> Isso é de hoje.
<ThiagoSalles> isso ai
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste.
<EduardeCalibal> Todo ele.
<EduardeCalibal> Não mada para cá.
<EduardeCalibal> Os resultados dos dois comandos:
<EduardeCalibal> cat /var/log/apt/history.log
<EduardeCalibal> cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<EduardeCalibal> Entra em http://pastebin.com/
<EduardeCalibal> Joga lá o resultado e manda para cá o endereço apenas.
<ThiagoSalles> apareceu muita coisa
<EduardeCalibal> É, eu sei...
<EduardeCalibal> Por isso falei para mandar para o paste.
<ThiagoSalles> vc quer tudo?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria o final mas teria que saber onde começa a parte importante ai você teria que procurar e não sei pelo que estou procurando...
<EduardeCalibal> Quem sabe tudo nos últimos dias desde o dia da atualização.
<ThiagoSalles> caramba , coisa de mais
<ThiagoSalles> não entendo nada
<ThiagoSalles> rsrsrrsrs
<ThiagoSalles> 12-04-12 06:20:46 configure linux-image-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status unpacked linux-image-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status half-configured linux-image-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status installed linux-image-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 configure linux-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status unpacked linux-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status half-configured linux-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<EduardeCalibal> Putz...
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status installed linux-generic-pae 2.6.38.14.29
<EduardeCalibal> Manda para o paste.
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 configure linux-libc-dev 2.6.38-14.58 <nenhum>
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status unpacked linux-libc-dev 2.6.38-14.58
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status half-configured linux-libc-dev 2.6.38-14.58
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:20:46 status installed linux-libc-dev 2.6.38-14.58
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:36 startup archives unpack
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:38 upgrade gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:38 status half-configured gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:38 status unpacked gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:38 status half-installed gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:43 status half-installed gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu11
<EduardeCalibal> Isso tudo é de hoje cara...
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:43 status unpacked gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:43 status unpacked gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:44 startup packages configure
<EduardeCalibal> Putz.
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:44 configure gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:44 status unpacked gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:44 status half-configured gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 06:23:45 status installed gnome-user-guide 3.0.0+git20110406ubuntu12
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:15 startup packages remove
<EduardeCalibal> Isso vai demorar...
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:15 status installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:17 remove software-center 4.0.7 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:17 status half-configured software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:17 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:17 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:17 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status triggers-pending hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status triggers-pending bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status triggers-pending desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:18 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:19 status config-files software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:19 status config-files software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:19 trigproc man-db 2.5.9-4 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:19 status half-configured man-db 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:20 status installed man-db 2.5.9-4
<[kernel]> q merda é essa mermao
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:20 trigproc hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:20 status half-configured hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 status installed hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<[kernel]> ThiagoSalles,
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 trigproc bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 status half-configured bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<[kernel]> para com isso maxo
<[kernel]> para com isso maxo
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 status installed bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 trigproc desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:22 status half-configured desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<[kernel]> para com isso maxo
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:23 status installed desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:23 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:23 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:24 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:24 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:24 trigproc python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:24 status half-configured python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:29:31 status installed python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<[kernel]> porrra
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:41 startup archives unpack
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 install software-center 4.0.7 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status triggers-pending bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<EduardeCalibal> Ele jogou e agora enquanto não acabar o buffer não para...
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status triggers-pending desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status triggers-pending python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:42 status triggers-pending hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<[kernel]> puta que parou
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:43 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:43 status triggers-pending man-db 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:43 status half-installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:43 status unpacked software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status unpacked software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 trigproc bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status half-configured bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<[kernel]> puta que pariu
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status installed bamfdaemon 0.2.90-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 trigproc desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4 0.18-0ubuntu4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status half-configured desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status installed desktop-file-utils 0.18-0ubuntu4
<[kernel]> que filho da puta noob do caralho
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 trigproc python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:44 status half-configured python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:45 status installed python-gmenu 2.30.5-0ubuntu3
<[kernel]> idiota
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:45 status triggers-pending python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:45 trigproc hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1 0.12-1ubuntu1
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:45 status half-configured hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:46 status installed hicolor-icon-theme 0.12-1ubuntu1
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:46 trigproc man-db 2.5.9-4 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:46 status half-configured man-db 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:46 status installed man-db 2.5.9-4
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:47 trigproc python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:47 status half-configured python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:47 status installed python-support 1.0.10ubuntu3
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:48 startup packages configure
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:48 configure software-center 4.0.7 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:48 status unpacked software-center 4.0.7
<[kernel]> vai tomar no cu
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:48 status unpacked software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:48 status half-configured software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:49 status installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:49 status triggers-pending python-central 0.6.15ubuntu5
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:49 status triggers-awaited software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:49 trigproc python-central 0.6.15ubuntu5 <nenhum>
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:49 status half-configured python-central 0.6.15ubuntu5
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:50 status installed software-center 4.0.7
<ThiagoSalles> 2012-04-12 09:30:50 status installed python-central 0.6.15ubuntu5
<ThiagoSalles> oi
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<ThiagoSalles> foi mal
<ThiagoSalles> afff
<Lambertini> porra
<ThiagoSalles> kd a educação?
<diegovieira> :S
<ThiagoSalles> cara que educação essa sua em
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre usa o paste cara...
<ThiagoSalles> achu que sua mãe não te deu isso néh
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/
<ThiagoSalles> foi mal cara
<EduardeCalibal> Isso que passou é tudo que saiu?
<ThiagoSalles> tou a meia hora falando que não sei mecher com esse sistema
<ThiagoSalles> isso ai
<Lambertini> que sistema?
<ThiagoSalles> linux
<ThiagoSalles> ubuntu
<EduardeCalibal> Isso ai é o log do dpkg né?
<ThiagoSalles> comprei um note novo e tou aprendendo a mexer
<Lambertini> e porque instalou ?
<Lambertini> humm
<Lambertini> formata, bota o 7 ou xp
<ThiagoSalles> veiu assm
<Lambertini> sabe formatar?
<EduardeCalibal> Muito edificador esse pensamento Lambertini...
<ThiagoSalles> mais ou menos
<EduardeCalibal> Especialmente dentro de um canal do Ubuntu.
<Lambertini> EduardeCalibal, :)
<[kernel]> parou ?
<Lambertini> é o que acho
<Lambertini> o cara quer aprender usar o ubuntu só porque veio no note dele
<Lambertini> ele não tem nada especifico pra fazer
<Lambertini> coloque o windows
<ThiagoSalles> não cara
<Lambertini> e resolva todos os problemas
<[kernel]> ThiagoSalles, que merda foi essa muleke
<ThiagoSalles> quero aprender a mexer com linux
<[kernel]> faça mais isso nao maxo
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> ai são outros 500
<Lambertini> boa sorte entã
<ThiagoSalles> cara sai fora velho
<ThiagoSalles> ja disse que foi mal
<Lambertini> [kernel], dexa o cara
<[kernel]> esse usuarios do windows
<ThiagoSalles> ão sei se precisa vim com palavrão
<Lambertini> só meter um clear
<Lambertini> e fica certo
<ThiagoSalles> pedi ajuda , se vc não pode ajudar sai fora
<[kernel]> noob
<Lambertini> hahahaha
<Lambertini> me divirto
<ThiagoSalles> flw bonzão
<[kernel]> acordei com, o carai apitando aqui
<ThiagoSalles> não pedi sua ajuda
<ThiagoSalles> kkkk
<[kernel]> vai brincar de apt-get
<[kernel]> kkkkkkk
<ThiagoSalles> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> [kernel], é um risco que tem que correr ué, vc deixa online
<Lambertini> ehheeh
<[kernel]> mais cara
<ThiagoSalles> ?
<[kernel]> foi foda
<ThiagoSalles> não fiz por mal
<Lambertini> ThiagoSalles, primeira coisa, tem que ler o básico, manual do bicho
<ThiagoSalles> de verdade
<Lambertini> ThiagoSalles, agente sabe
<Lambertini> ok, já foi
<Lambertini> quando for postar algo grande
<Lambertini> use o pastibin
<[kernel]> nao pode postar
<[kernel]> mais de 3 linhas
<Lambertini> [kernel], foi sem querer, agora ele já sabe
<ThiagoSalles> a cara, mais paia em, o cara ja vem chingando, pow que educação é essa?
<[kernel]>  Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste
<[kernel]> tem no topic
<ThiagoSalles> blz
<Lambertini> enfim
<EduardeCalibal> ThiagoSalles, [kernel] tem dias que tem gente que fica o dia todo avacalhando os canais, o erro dele não foi nada.
<Lambertini> qual seu problema ThiagoSalles ?
<Lambertini> tem coisas que só a philco faz por você :)
<ThiagoSalles> apenas queria saber como fazer pra abrir a central de programas unbutu
<ThiagoSalles> aqui não abre
<ThiagoSalles> abria a 3 dias atraz
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, faça o que te pedi.
<EduardeCalibal> Manda os logs para o paste.
<EduardeCalibal> http://pastebin.com/
<EduardeCalibal> O do dpkg que me passou é recente.
<EduardeCalibal> passa o /var/log/dpkg.log.1
<Lambertini> ThiagoSalles, hum entendi, seria legal resolver esse problema, mas também acho legal já que você quer aprender linux, ler o manual do apt-get, ele faz tudo que a central faz
<diegovieira> [kernel] ' s panic :D
<Lambertini> quando tiver um tempo ThiagoSalles http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.pt-br.html
<Lambertini> diegovieira, boa ! ehhehe
<[kernel]> google it
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> não sei porque diabos
<Lambertini> meu boot fica caindo sozinho
<EduardeCalibal> Ops...  Tenho que sair.  Acha nos logs do dpkg as atualizações anteriores que deve achar os pacotes alterados que causaram o teu problema...
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<Ursinha> alguem me chamou mas eu tava nem aqui
<Ursinha> :x
<Lambertini> Ursinha, já foi flôr
<Lambertini> !google teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://legal-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/Teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/teste
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Testicle
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> works again
<diegovieira> !help
<Ursinha> Lambertini, o que faz esse bot?
<diegovieira> :S
<Ursinha> !owner
<Lambertini> Ursinha,
<Lambertini> ele tem várias funcões
<diegovieira> Lambertini, como lista elas? :
<diegovieira> :P
<Lambertini> !help Drupliconzinho
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> fiz em python
<Lambertini> faz tanto tempo
<Lambertini> dexa eu ver o fonte
<Lambertini> 1m
<diegovieira> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<diegovieira> eeeeeee
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> garoto
<Ursinha> [kernel], segura a onda de xingar aqui, por favor... o cara não sabia do paste
<[kernel]> Ursinha, ja tou calado amor
<Ursinha> [kernel], alias, nunca mais fale dessa forma no canal, ok?
<diegovieira> !aprenda
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<diegovieira> !aprenda sudo
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<ThiagoSalles> só se for agora neh?
<Lambertini> !ajuda aprenda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, aprenda -- Aprende alguma coisa. Sintaxe: aprenda [termo] > [frase]
<Ursinha> [kernel], o importante é saber que isso não se faz, e não fazer de novo
<diegovieira> !diga
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira,
<diegovieira> !diga lts
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, lts
<diegovieira> :x
<Ursinha> !lts
<[kernel]> !¬¬
<Ursinha> !sudo
<Ursinha> !ola
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Olá! Sou Drupliconzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<Ursinha> melhor eu fazer isso em pvt :P
<Lambertini> rs
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> se alguém quiser continuar
<Lambertini> ele
<Lambertini> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://bpaste.net/show/26952
<Ursinha> whoaaaa que legal
<Lambertini> tah ai o codigo fonte
<Ursinha> Lambertini, acabei de descobrir isso em pvt :P
<Ursinha> que massa
<Ursinha> feito em python
<Ursinha> <3
<Lambertini> se quiser testar ele no canal
<Lambertini> ##MeuPrimeiroBotIRC
<Lambertini> tem o canal dele ai
<[kernel]> laguei ;/
<[kernel]> que lag meu deus
<[kernel]> 10.1s
<Ursinha> !diga lts
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, lts
<Ursinha> meh
<Ursinha> Lambertini, ele não usa uma base pra todos canais?
<Ursinha> é especifico por canal?
<Lambertini> por canal
<Ursinha> tendi
<diegovieira> !diga LTS
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, LTS é LTS significa Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<diegovieira> case sensitive
<Lambertini> tem tb
<Ursinha> diegovieira, boa!!
<Ursinha> !diga LTS
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, LTS é LTS significa Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<diegovieira> qndo usei Versoes notei :X
<[kernel]> !diga 12.04
<Drupliconzinho> [kernel], 12.04
<Lambertini> da uma olhada
<Lambertini> comando_esqueca
<Lambertini> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://bpaste.net/show/26952
<[kernel]> kkkk
<Ursinha> !aprenda LTS Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<Ursinha> !aprenda lts Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<Ursinha> que bot sem educação hahahahaha
<Ursinha> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieira> !esqueca Versoes 1
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Já esqueci completamente! [0]
<Ursinha> Lambertini, o que estou fazendo de errado?
<diegovieira> :D
<vitorlobo> OPA
<vitorlobo> :)
<diegovieira> Ursinha tem q por um >
<Ursinha> anta
<vitorlobo> ta poha acordei tarde
<Ursinha> !aprenda lts > Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<Ursinha> !diga lts
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, lts é Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<Ursinha> awesome :D
<diegovieira> (L)
<Ursinha> acho só que eu falei borracha ali
<Ursinha> !esqueca lts
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'lts'
<Ursinha> !esqueca lts 1
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Já esqueci completamente! [0]
<Lambertini> Ursinha, opa, voltei agora
<Lambertini> o que ?
<Ursinha> !aprenda lts > Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Precise Pangolin (12.04), também será LTS.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<diegovieira> da de por varios com mesmo termo?
<Ursinha> !diga lts
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, lts é Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Precise Pangolin (12.04), também será LTS.
 * vitorlobo ta rolando um stress aqui?
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, nada, tamos interagindo com o bot
<diegovieira> !aprenda lts > Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Precise Pangolin (12.04), também será LTS
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [2]
<Ursinha> hmmm
<diegovieira> 1 2
<Lambertini> exato
<Ursinha> diegovieira, vc tá afiado hein :)
<Lambertini> ele grava por posições
<Ursinha> mas não faz muito sentido ter mais de uma definição por termo
<diegovieira> aham
<Effenberg0x0> Ursinha: LTS, em vez de "Termo", "DUração" seria talvez mais claro?
<Ursinha> Effenberg0x0, acho que vc tem razão
<Lambertini> !titulo ubuntu.org
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused.
<Ursinha> !esqueca lts 1
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Já esqueci completamente! [1]
<diegovieira> !esqueca lts 2
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, list assignment index out of range
<diegovieira> !esqueca lts 1
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, Já esqueci completamente! [0]
<diegovieira> :x
<Ursinha> hehe
<Ursinha> !aprenda lts > Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longa Duração, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Precise Pangolin (12.04), também será LTS.
<Drupliconzinho> Ursinha, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<diegovieira> pilha?
<Ursinha> diegovieira, ou lista dando pop/remove
<Ursinha> que ai o indice anda
<diegovieira> aham
<diegovieira> seria o conceito de pilha né?
<Ursinha> diegovieira, vc é programador?
<Lambertini> eu vou fazer uma conta no servidor
<Lambertini> pra geral
<diegovieira> não :(
<Ursinha> diegovieira, é, vc tá certo hahahahahahaha
<Lambertini> só pra implementalo
<Lambertini> quem quiser
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, saca so q manero http://openvimbr.gilsondev.com/
<diegovieira> brinco um pouco as vezes, mas nada sério :X
<Ursinha> vitorlobo, UIA
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  bem foda
<Ursinha> diegovieira, mas é assim que funciona mesmo.. quem programa pq gosta geralmente não tem nada a ver hahaha :)
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, seu parceiro chegou o Drupliconzinho
<vitorlobo> auahahuauha
<vitorlobo> nunca tem bot mulher ne ....
<vitorlobo> só tem bot homi
<vitorlobo> :(
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> alguém de manaus ai?
<jxajro> Alo..saudações a todos! Alguém aqui usa Bluetooth no computador?
<Ursinha> jxajro, o/
<jxajro> Ursinha! :)
<Ursinha> :D
<diegovieira> jxajro, o teu é esse mesmo? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/872044
<jxajro> o meu o que? deixa eu ver...
<diegovieira> problema :X
<Ursinha> jxajro, vc tá tendo problema pra enviar/receber arquivos, visualizar arquivos?
<Ursinha> pq eu sei de dois bugs!
<Ursinha> se for isso eu te mando pra eles
<diegovieira> o do link que mandei é só de um lado :X
<jxajro> to pedindo a ajuda de todo mundo...não queria colocar o ubuntu 12 agora...
<jxajro> perai..to vendo o link
<jxajro> vixe..lembro mais ou menos....foi um amigo linuxista de Joinville que pediu pra eu mencionar meu problema lá.
<jxajro> veja ursinha
<Ursinha> o que?
<jxajro> conecto aquele pendrive bluetooth como fazia antes...pareava o celular e boa
<jxajro> agora não consigo mais fazer isso.
<jxajro> nao envia..nao recebe..nao visualiza..nada
<jxajro> Faz esse favor Ursinha!
<jxajro> não sei como agradecer! :)
<diegovieira> jxajro, esse q mandei pc não envia para cel só o contrario X:
<Ursinha> jxajro, ó só, o seu celular é android?
<jxajro> oi diegovieira...o que tem o o :X?
<jxajro> tem um lado o que queridão?
<jxajro> android? quem me dera
<jxajro> é um Nokia 2760
<jxajro> não entendi tua pergunta diegovieira! o que vc mandou pra mim?
<diegovieira> cel -> pc [ok] ~ pc -> cel [x]
<jxajro> o  computador indica que tem um bluepen conectado..as vezes pareia mas quando tento abrir não acontece nada e quando eu uso o nautilus vem uma mensagem idiota...perai..são duas linhas
<Ursinha> opa, mensagem de erro é bom
<jxajro> Não foi possível exibir "obex://[00:1D:6E:3A:3C:2C]/".
<jxajro> Erro: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) Por favor selecione outro visualizador e tente novamente.
<jxajro> claro que é bom...se tiver soluçao.
<jxajro> nao diegovieira...nenhum reconhece nenhum outro..entende?
<Ursinha> digo, pra saber o que há de errado
<diegovieira> pode crer
<jxajro> o que tá salvando minha pele é que to transferindo os arquivos do cel pro computador e vice versa por um netbookzinho com EasyPeasy.
<jxajro> dá erro mas dou ok e ele reconhece o celular.
<jxajro> que visualizador é esse que ele tanto pede?
<Ursinha> acho que achei
<jxajro> ótimo! vc salvou minha vida.
<Ursinha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/899858
<jxajro> Olha gente...se o 11.10 já tá assim com um pczinho mixuruca de 890MB de ram imagina o 12!]
<jxajro> opa..vou ver
<Ursinha> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/872044
<Ursinha> jxajro, olha, eu recomendo vc fazer o seguinte: grava um usb live do 12.04 e testa se funciona o bluetooth
<Ursinha> pq muitas coisas foram corrigidas no kernel do precise e ainda não tiveram backport pro oneiric
<jxajro> to devendo muito a esse carinha de Joinville! A divida está aumentando demais...se ele quiser me jogar na justiçar pra cobrar toda a ajuda que tem me dado sem receber nada em troca...eu perco minha casa.
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Ursinha> :)
<jxajro> O Ursinha! 12.04 agora não por favor! mal conheço o 11.10! não dá pra ficar um pouco mais com ele?
<Ursinha> dá sim, mas não vejo muita diferença entre os dois não... exceto que o 12.04 por ser lts deve ser mais estável
<jxajro> vixe..como eu consigo entender o que vc disse nesse site? ursinha.
<jxajro> :(
<Ursinha> jxajro, na verdade eu queria só testar a minha teoria de que esse problema estaria resolvido na versão mais nova
<Ursinha> jxajro, do launchpad? é o bug reportado no ubuntu...
<jxajro> sim tenho certeza que estaria..mas nesta não tem como?
<jxajro> pra eu ter o SO como era o 10.10 só falta isso.
<Ursinha> jxajro, tudo dá pra fazer né, depende de quão dificil é :P
<jxajro> fazer funcinar o BT
<jxajro> hmmmm
<Ursinha> jxajro, eu dei uma contornada no meu problema instalando um programa no android
<Ursinha> mas no seu caso não sei como fazer...
<jxajro> como eu leio este site que vc mandou?
<Ursinha> prometo que vou procurar assim que tiver uns minutos e te ajudo
<Ursinha> jxajro, esse site é onde o ubuntu tem registrado todos os seus bugs
<Ursinha> nessa página, vc tem as pessoas que estão discutindo/trabalhando numa solução pra ele
<Ursinha> eventualmente nos comentários alguem posta um workaround, que seria uma solução paliativa
<jxajro> ah é?
<jxajro> o André de Joinville deve ter tentado me dizer isso.
<jxajro> bom..tenho que sair pra almoçar já já..agradeço vc e o diegovieira pela atenção.
<jxajro> tenho que aprende a entender essa página.
<Ursinha> jxajro, por nada :)
<jxajro> :)
<jxajro> mais tarde eu volto pra ver o que consegui entender disto....até mais.
<MCSQ> Algum sabe me dizer se a versão 11.10 é única tanto para servidor como para desktop.
<Lambertini> MCSQ, nops
<Lambertini> tem a versão server, e tem a versão desktop
<MCSQ> Pensei que fosse tudo em uma só ISO
<Lambertini> nops
<magnunpaula> a versão 8.04 LTS tem suporte para servidor até 2013
<magnunpaula> a versão 10.04 LTS tem suporte pra servidor até 2015 e desktop até 2013
<Lambertini> humm
<Lambertini> pra servidor acho melhor debian
<Lambertini> mas uso no momento o ubuntu 10.11 server
<Lambertini> aqui
<linux> fala galera
<linux> eae?
<linux> vitorlobo: eae mano
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<Rudolf> oi
<GTK_Thi> Rudolf: Como vai?
<Rudolf> bem
<magnunpaula> ooo tarde quente
<[kernel]> magnunpaula, muito né
<[kernel]> aqui ta tostando
<[kernel]> :/
<magnunpaula> vcs não tem noção quando Mato Grosso é quente
<[kernel]> se fosse só ae
<magnunpaula> pricipalmente Cáceres e Cuiabá
<[kernel]> voce mora em caceres?
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> conheco um amigo meu que mora ai
<magnunpaula> sim [kernel]
<[kernel]> fronteira com a bolivia
<magnunpaula> sim
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<magnunpaula> quem?
<[kernel]> ele é do movimento
<[kernel]> =x
<magnunpaula> sério? não conheço ninguém aki
<magnunpaula> do movimento
<[kernel]> AHeAUehuiAHeHUAeaHe
<[kernel]> ele conhece os chefoes da bolivia
<[kernel]> =x
<magnunpaula> movimento de q? [kernel]
<[kernel]> veio passar um tempo aqui em fortaleza ano passado
<[kernel]> eu fui o guia turistico dele
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> magnunpaula, coca
<magnunpaula> nome dele?
<[kernel]> =x
<magnunpaula> eita
<magnunpaula> sjasuahsuashas
<[kernel]> ninguem fala nome cara :/
<magnunpaula> pois é
<[kernel]> pra evitar comentarios.
<[kernel]> ;X
<magnunpaula> esso povo dos refrigerantes são muito profissionais
<magnunpaula> hsuhuashaus
<magnunpaula> achei q fosse ligado ao movimento do software livre =P
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dizer um repositório que contenha o feisty pro ubuntu?
<linux> vich
<linux> [kernel]: tu mora em fortal? fui ano passado nas férias pra aí. o linux é "famoso" aí?
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> :D
<MCSQ> 10.11 server será que tá estável ?
<linux> serio?
<linux> aqui o linux só existe de infeite acho.
<linux> que pena
<linux> pra eu achar uma distro pra comp-rar, uma luta
<ThiagoSalles> Kernel: vc é de fortaleza?
<linux> nao tenho paciencia pra baixar nao
<ThiagoSalles> cidade top em
<linux> demora um seculo
<ThiagoSalles> morei dois anos ai.
<[kernel]> ThiagoSalles, sim cara
<[kernel]> ThiagoSalles, qual bairro?
<ThiagoSalles> morava na messejana
<ThiagoSalles> rsrsrs
<ThiagoSalles> trabalhava no beach park
<[kernel]> hehehee
<ThiagoSalles> insano
<[kernel]> beach park é top hein
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkk
<ThiagoSalles> trabalhei 11 meses lah
<[kernel]> ja fui varias vezes pra lá
<diegovieira> !diga LTS
<Drupliconzinho> diegovieira, LTS é LTS significa Long Term Support, ou Suporte de Longo Termo, e é o nome dado as versões do Ubuntu que tem suporte de 5 anos, diferentemente das demais, que possuem 3. A ultima versão LTS do Ubuntu foi a 10.04, Natty Narwhal, e a próxima versão, Oneiric Ocelot (12.04), também será LTS.
<ThiagoSalles> la é top em
<[kernel]> gosto mais de andar de quadriciculo
<ThiagoSalles> vc é de que bairro ai?
<[kernel]> Aldeota
<ThiagoSalles> bom ai em
<diegovieira> MCSQ, o 10.10 seria melhor ele é LTS
<[kernel]> vizinho ao Meireles
<ThiagoSalles> trabalhei ai perto tanbem uma vez
<[kernel]> hehehe
<ThiagoSalles> sei sim aonde fica
<[kernel]> eu vivo la na Praia de Iracema
<[kernel]> tirando uns nados lá
<ThiagoSalles> bom lah em
<[kernel]> la no paredao
<ThiagoSalles> quando tem festa
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<ThiagoSalles> kkkk
<Rudolf> [kernel]: quanto vc paga de internet e qual a "velocidade"?
<[kernel]> Rudolf, 120 reais
<ThiagoSalles> mes que vem tou indo prai passar um mes
<[kernel]> 35MB
<MCSQ> 11.10 alguém me diga se tá estável
<[kernel]> MCSQ, sim
<linux> po eu fiquei aí perto
<[kernel]> tem a versao estavel
<[kernel]> so nao saiu ainda a do 12.04
<[kernel]> que so tem beta ainda
<[kernel]> :/
<GTK_Thi> mCSQ: Prefiro ubuntu 11.04
<diegovieira> MCSQ, se vor por o server o 10.10 tem suporte maior
<diegovieira> for*
<GTK_Thi> ubuntu 10.04 e 11.04 é o melhor.
<[kernel]> eu usava num netbook aqui o 11.10
<[kernel]> gostei muito
<diegovieira> ops
<MCSQ> Preciso colocar o postgre pra rodar em cima
<diegovieira> minto
<[kernel]> mais pra desktop nao pra server
<diegovieira> 10.04
<[kernel]> ThiagoSalles, tem um chapa meu que trabalha la do lado do beach park
<GTK_Thi> o 10.10 não testei.
<[kernel]> ele toma conta dos quadriciculos
<[kernel]> vou la de vez em quando
<[kernel]> andar de graça kkkkkkkkkkk
<diegovieira> GTK_Thi, err quiz dizer 10.04 para server, já que é LTS, tem suporte maior :X
<linux> uso 10.10 até que é legal
<linux> nao cracha muito nao
<linux> rissada
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<GTK_Thi> a os servers nem posso testar.
<GTK_Thi> Entao nao garanto nada
<ThiagoSalles> kernel aonde lah?
<ThiagoSalles> kkkkk
<Rudolf> [kernel]: PORRA
<ThiagoSalles> achu que sei
<ThiagoSalles> fala o nome dele ai
<Rudolf> [kernel]: NA SUA CASA? qual empresa? fibra? wifi?
<ThiagoSalles> cara , lah é massa em, as dunas la proximo de onde o mar envade um rio, ja capotamos lah
<[kernel]> Rudolf, minha casa mano fibra
<[kernel]> :D
<Rudolf> [kernel]: ah prayboy
<Rudolf> [kernel]: qual fornecedor?
<[kernel]> GVT
<Rudolf> baratissimo
<Rudolf> pqp!
<[kernel]> concorrencia cara
<Rudolf> eu pago 100 (com tv e telefone e apenas 1M)
<[kernel]> aqui tem varias empresas de internet
<Rudolf> [kernel]: quais?
<[kernel]> a Oi aqui esta perdendo na faixa de 400 clientes
<[kernel]> por dia
<[kernel]> que mudam pra GVT
<[kernel]> :D
<Rudolf> [kernel]: por esse preço
<Rudolf> pelo amor
<Rudolf> [kernel]: vc mora no MT?
<GTK_Thi> Meu linux crashou
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: qual parte?
<[kernel]> Rudolf, Fortaleza/CE.
<Rudolf> aaaaaaa
<Rudolf> quem que é do MT?
<GTK_Thi> Rudolf: Não sei, o orca crashou e o linux foi junto
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: ctrl + alt + F3 ?
<linux> hummmm
<GTK_Thi> rudolf: O gnome estava travado
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: então não foi o linux
<linux> meu linux nunca crachou aqui
<GTK_Thi> Alguém sabe como se pronuncia ``perl''?
<linux> acho que se pronucia pê erre ele.
<linux> pê erre éle
<GTK_Thi> o cara fala estranho aqui perl
<GTK_Thi> linux: olha aí
<Rudolf> [kernel]: aqui é duopólio
<Rudolf> [kernel]: pleno interior de são paulo
<Rudolf> [kernel]: speedy ou net
<Rudolf> [kernel]: preços ridículos para velocidade pífias
<Ursinha> gvt :)
<Ursinha> to no interior de São Paulo também...
<paoidau> Hello
<Rudolf> Ursinha: ah, mas tu mora na regiao de campinas
<Rudolf> Ursinha: aqui mais para o norte não tem essas coisas
<Ursinha> Rudolf, tem em jundiai também... chegou lá antes que aqui
<paoidau> Speak english?
<Rudolf> paoidau: a little, and you?
<Ursinha> paoidau, this is the Brazilian Ubuntu channel, if you are seeking for help in English, I'd recommend you go to #ubuntu :)
<[kernel]> Ursinha, voce usa GVT tambem?
<paoidau> Thanks
<Rudolf> paoidau: but you can make friends here. if you wish, of course
<Ursinha> [kernel], eu uso sim, assim que apareceu aqui eu dei um pé na Net e mudei
<paoidau> I'm a user of ubuntu
<paoidau> I live in brazil
<[kernel]> Ursinha, eu tambem kkkkkk
<Rudolf> paoidau: where?
<Ursinha> paoidau, where are you from?
<[kernel]> eu tinha a Velox da Oi
<[kernel]> horrivel cara
<Ursinha> [kernel], nossa hahahaha vc mora no nordeste?
<[kernel]> :/
<paoidau> In Brasilia
<[kernel]> sim
<paoidau> from the USA
<[kernel]> em fortaleza/ce
<Ursinha> eu morava em recife e quando apareceu a gvt foi migração bruta
<Rudolf> paoidau: nice to meet you
<Ursinha> imagina, o preço que a velox cobrava por 1mb, a gvt vendia 10
<Ursinha> tomaram no nariz direitinho hahahahaha
<paoidau> I moved here just over a year ago
<paoidau> you too Rudolf
<paoidau> Are you guys in Brasilia ?
<[kernel]> Ursinha, isso
<Rudolf> paoidau: no, i'm from ribeirao preto
<[kernel]> mesma coisa mesmo
<Ursinha> paoidau, no, I live in São Paulo, which is north Brasilia; [kernel] lives in the northeast
<[kernel]> aqui eu tinha 15mB
<[kernel]> com o mesmo preço
<paoidau> very nice.
<[kernel]> que eu pagava de 1mb da velox
<paoidau> Have you ever been to Brasilia?
<[kernel]> acredita :/
<Ursinha> [kernel], acredito viu
<Ursinha> imagina trabalhar de casa com essa internetezinha
<Ursinha> afe
<[kernel]> horrivel cara
<Ursinha> paoidau, no, but I'd love to
<[kernel]> eu baixava um filme
<[kernel]> era quase 1 dia inteiro
<paoidau> Its a lovely area
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> agora é 10 minutos
<Ursinha> [kernel], fora ficar caindo toda hora
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Ursinha> parecia internet discada, quanto mais gente tinha usando mais lerdo ficava
<[kernel]> tem isso tambem :/
<Ursinha> afe, que tristeza
<Ursinha> hahahaha
<Rudolf> Ursinha: muita tristeza
<Rudolf> paoidau: hey, what are you doing in Brazil?
<Rudolf> paoidau: and, how old are you?
<g20> Como jogar playstation 2 no UBUNTU
<paoidau> My father is a diplomat here Rudolf
<paoidau> I am 16
<Lambertini> lol
<Lambertini> i see now this chat
<Lambertini> what happend ?
<Lambertini> here?
<Rudolf> paoidau: a young boy
<Rudolf> paoidau: trying to understanding this crazy country?
<Lambertini> a kid boy ? lol
<Lambertini> ^^
<Rudolf> paoidau: good luck to you man
<[kernel]> paoidau, u are from?
<paoidau> still adjusting Rudolf :)
<paoidau> [kernel] from the USA
<[kernel]> hmm
<Lambertini> Rudolf, ce é de onde?
<[kernel]> paoidau, dont speak portuguese?
<Rudolf> Ribeirão Preto, SP
<paoidau> [kernel] Not yet
<Lambertini> tamo perto
<Rudolf> [kernel]: in this case, write in portuguese
<Rudolf> Lambertini: donde?
<Lambertini> sou de Bauru - SP e trabalho em Campinas - SP
<Lambertini> trabalho homeoffice
<Rudolf> paoidau: did you start using Ubuntu in USA?
<Lambertini> e viajo sempre pra campins
<Rudolf> Lambertini: sorte
<Rudolf> Lambertini: vou começar emprego novo segunda-feira
<Rudolf> Lambertini: FORTINET
<Lambertini> show de bola
<Rudolf> Lambertini: e seja o deus quiser
<Lambertini> é que eu não trabalho com servidores nem com linux
<Lambertini> eu sou designer :p
<Rudolf> Lambertini: sorte sua
<Rudolf> Lambertini: eu to me graduando em engenharia de producao
<Rudolf> Lambertini: não aguento mais essa babaquice chamada TI
<Lambertini> vixi
<Rudolf> Lambertini: só da idiota
<Rudolf> pqp!
<Rudolf> os mais idiotas são os que ganham mais que vc
<Ursinha> eita, relaxem meninos :)
<[kernel]> Rudolf, voce trabalha com que?
<Rudolf> [kernel]: analista linux/bsd
<Rudolf> por assim dizer
<[kernel]> sei
<[kernel]> ta querendo sair dessa area?
<[kernel]> :/
<Rudolf> VOU sair dessa área
<Lambertini> Rudolf, que trampo fazer esse chroot funcionar
<Rudolf> Lambertini: é fácil
<Rudolf> Lambertini: depois vc pega o jeito
<Lambertini> toh apanhando igual cachorro sarnento
<linux> a risada
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> cachorro sarnento foi foda
<Lambertini> hahaha
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> Rudolf, tive que instalar o ubuntu-minimal
<Lambertini> dentro do dardy
<Lambertini> hardy
<Rudolf> Lambertini: dae vc vai pegando aos poucos só o que te interessa
<Rudolf> Lambertini: no caso o ssh
<Rudolf> Lambertini: lembre-se de mudar a porta
<Rudolf> Lambertini: ou no servidor normal, ou no chrootado
<Lambertini> certo
<g20> Como jogar plastatyon 2 no UBUNTU
<Rudolf> g20: eu uso o tvtime e uma placa de captura
<Rudolf> g20: conecto a placa no no ps2
<Rudolf> g20: e jogo de boa
<Rudolf> g20: agora se vc quer emular jogos de ps2 no linux, vc precisa do http://pcsx2.net/
<ffr76> Boa Tarde Galera
<L88os> boa tarde
<ffr76> Como faço para apagar do servidor tipo  # rm *.mp3
<Rudolf> ffr76: tarde
<Rudolf> ffr76: find / -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec rm -rf {}+
<galvao> boa tarde
<ffr76> Rudolf,se eu usar apenas find -name *.mp3 -exec rm -rf {}+
<Rudolf> ffr76: pode ser que funcione apenas recursivo a partir de onde vc está
<Rudolf> ffr76: apenas no seu home
<ffr76> Rudolf,sim
<Rudolf> ffr76: o / especifica para começar na raiz do sistema a procura recursivamente
<ffr76> Rudolf,posso colocar mais arquivos juntos neste mesmo comando tipo *.avi,*.mpg
<Rudolf> ffr76: sugiro fazer em partes
<Rudolf> ou criar um script
<ffr76> Rudolf,valeu vou testar !!!
<Rudolf> ffr76: sugiro tambem, antes testar o find sem o -exec em diante
<Rudolf> ffr76: para ver se não está incluindo arquivos indesejáveis
<ffr76> Rudolf,sim funciona ja havia visto o comando find -name *.mp3 mostrou todos que desejo apagar
<Rudolf> só faltava o -exec
<ffr76> Rudolf,nao funcionou falta argumento para -exec
<Rudolf> falha minha
<Rudolf> rm -rf {} +
<Rudolf> tem um espaço depois do }
<ffr76> Rudolf,blz apagou as  musicas mp3 VALEU
<L88os> pqatsi: só está nos dois na sala, ou é erro no meu aplicativo de chat?
<pqatsi> erro ai :P
<L88os> blz
<Rudolf> L88os: erro
<Rudolf> kkkk
<linux-> vitorlobo: aí mano, tu viu o zandrebran?
<vitorlobo> linux-, resolveu?
<linux-> q???
<linux-> quero falar com ele.
<vitorlobo> n vi
<linux-> a risada
<linux-> vitorlobo; em todos teus tempos no irc já viu quantos dvs por aqui?
<linux-> tipo
<linux-> só conheceu eu ou quantos mais?
<vitorlobo> linux-,  oq é dv?
<linux-> po
<linux-> dificiente visual
<linux-> em vitorlobo?
<linux-> fiquem com Deus vou indo
<ThiagoSalles> Alguem pode me dizer um MSN bom pro sistema unbutu?/
<pauloolhos> Estou precisando tambem
<pauloolhos> Que funcione
<ThiagoSalles> pois o aMSN a webcam não pega
<ebm> putz .......msn pra linux é osso mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> Eu estou usando o amsn mesmo, já passei pelo kopete, emesene entre outros...
<EduardeCalibal> O amsn só tem o problema que fica lento na carga as vezes.
<ebm> eu uso o kopete .......
<EduardeCalibal> O kopete as vezes entra em crise e não quer conectar...
<EduardeCalibal> Ou fica caindo.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando eu usava ele ainda insistia em se fechar do nada.
<ebm> por enquanto ainda não tive esse problema ......... mas sei que um dia ele vai me deixa na mão
<EduardeCalibal> Bom do kopete é ter todas as contas ao mesmo tempo sem grandes problemas.
<ebm> agora, se for só pra teclar mesmo ....... eu gosto do pidgin ......o ruim dele é que ele nao aceita arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> Isso dos arquivos eu não recordo, acho que com o emesene dava problemas também.
<ebm> um dia um amigo meu me passo um arquivo e não chego nada pra mim ....... ae tempo depois ele me fala ......ACEITA ESSA PORRA MARCOS......... mas não tinha chegado nada pra mim
<EduardeCalibal> O que queria mesmo era o suporte a webcam.  :D
<ebm> o kopete tem num é?
<EduardeCalibal> Eu não consegui usar com nenhum.
<ebm> pelo menos nas configurações dele tem lá .......VIDEOS
<EduardeCalibal> Com o amsn consegui mas na rede local entre dois amsn.
<EduardeCalibal> Nas configurações tem mas não se consegue usar na prática.
<ebm> ae quando quero falar com alguem mesmo .........tem que ser pelo skype
<Daekdroom> O problema é que a Microsoft usa o protocolo pra webcams o tempo todo.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso, skype esta funcionando.
<Daekdroom> *muda
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem um tilt com o som, não lembro, chiava, algo assim.
<ebm> ahhh sim, pior que é ele fica chiando direto ........... mas acho que é por causa do pulseaudio
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que eles filtram quando não é o msn deles.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu desativo o pulseaudio na carga do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Então não deve ser isso.
<EduardeCalibal> É algum tilt na amostragem de som dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Deve rodar som em 8 bits.  :D
<ebm> osso né mano ....... linux é bom pra caramba, mas o boicote é tão grande que os msn dele num serve pra muita coisa não
<EduardeCalibal> Só não serve para video conferência.
<EduardeCalibal> Com a rede do msn.
<EduardeCalibal> Com outras redes funciona.
<ebm> é que a maioria desses zumbis pelo windows usa o msn né
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei por que não boicotam logo a rede da MS e fazem uma rede paralela com protocolos livres.
<EduardeCalibal> Os usuários tem força para forçar a migração...  Mas não tem vontade.  :-/
<ebm> é que tipo ........ usuarios windows nem sabe disso ae
<Daekdroom> Google Talk usa um protocolo livre.
<Daekdroom> (não sei se a política de privacidade torna ele o ideal, mas o protocolo é livre)
<ebm> já os usuarios linux são poucos né ......... ae o boicote não sei se iria ajudar
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, mas a ideia é vender a ideia como uma frescura qualquer, coisa fofinhas, ai vira modismo e o pessoal migra sozinho na modinha.
<ebm> cara, não conheço ninguem que usa esse GOOGLE TALK
<EduardeCalibal> Eu até criei a conta mas não cheguei a usar...
<EduardeCalibal> Eu ainda conectou meu icq...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas agora só entra lixo de pornografia russa.
<EduardeCalibal> Hehehe.
<ebm> eheheh
<ebm> icq existe ainda? ......... eu usava direto
<EduardeCalibal> Vejamos, uin 17863535
<EduardeCalibal> Número com 8 dígitos, fui um dos primeiros.  :D
<ebm> mano, nem lembro do meu numero
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Meus contatos foram sumindo com os anos...
<EduardeCalibal> :-/
<ebm> eu usava em 1997 mais ou menos
<ebm> osso né
<EduardeCalibal> Pessoal foi migrando para o MSN.
<ebm> dá mó tristeza né eheheh .........vc ve um monte de gente, ae uns vão saindo e tal
<EduardeCalibal> Não lembro como foi, só sei que chegou uma hora que era só msn.
<ebm> eu mesmo tinha embarcado nessa de msn
<ebm> na epoca do windows né
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha um navegador deles, msn.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai depois ficou só o chat.
<EduardeCalibal> Isso lá no Win95 ainda.
<ebm> mano, vc é da epoca do win3.1?
<ebm> eu gostava dele ein
<EduardeCalibal> Peguei um pouco de 3.11 ainda.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não cheguei a trabalhar com ele direto.
<ebm> eu so da epoca do dos mesmo
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<ebm> nem lembro qual era o meu pc ........... mas só tinha o dos
<ebm> ae eu vi pela primeira vez o win3.1 .......... mano, deu uma alegria e ver algo diferente
<ThiagoSalles> EduardeCalibal,!!!!
<EduardeCalibal> Bá, era massa ver os primeiros "kits multimídia". :D
<EduardeCalibal> Tada!!!
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<ThiagoSalles> era vc quem estava me ajudando hj neh?
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho revistas da época.  A mídia produz lixo em qualquer época.
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Sim.
<ThiagoSalles> cara, vlw pela ajuda
<EduardeCalibal> Conseguiu resolver?
<ThiagoSalles> opa
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, ae :)
<ThiagoSalles> questão de 45 minutos
<ebm> ae, vcs estão gostando do ubuntu 12?
<ThiagoSalles> Essa Ursinha é um anjo
<ThiagoSalles> que caiu do céu
<ThiagoSalles> rfsrsrrsrs
<Ursinha> só faço o que eu posso :)
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, pensa assim, quando mais você trabalhar os erros menos tempo vai levar para resolver eles.
<Ursinha> EduardeCalibal, o problema dele era tenso
<EduardeCalibal> A Ursinha é uma anjinha.  É um ursinho carinhoso.  :D
<Ursinha> pq era um bug no software center
<EduardeCalibal> Achei que fosse.
<ThiagoSalles> kkkkkkk só achou?
<ebm> ae Thiago, é vc que crio um tópico lá na comunidade do ubuntu falando do problema do software center?
<Ursinha> ai eu achei uma black magic lá e ele resolveu
<EduardeCalibal> :D
<ThiagoSalles> ela foi lah e fez oque tinha pra fazer.
<Ursinha> :$
<EduardeCalibal> \o/
<ThiagoSalles> \o/
<EduardeCalibal> Vou tocar serviço aqui senão só fico no chat.  :D
<EduardeCalibal> Fui.
<EduardeCalibal> AFK
<ThiagoSalles> rssrrsrrs
<ThiagoSalles> flw
<Ursinha> boa sorte :)
<ebm> mano, o chat aqui é vazio ein
<ThiagoSalles> Ursinha...
<ThiagoSalles> deixa eu te falar
<Ursinha> fale
<ThiagoSalles> vc sabe porque o amsn não aceita ligar a cam?
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, vc sabe se ele reconhece a camera?
<Ursinha> pra testar, abre um programa que chama cheese
<ThiagoSalles> xiii agora vc me pegou.
<Daekdroom> ThiagoSalles, ele pode estar desatualizado em relação ao protocolo do MSN também.
<ThiagoSalles> sei não
<Daekdroom> Qual a versão do aMSN que você tem instalada?
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, aperta o botão do windows ai e digita cheese
<Ursinha> e dá enter :P
<ThiagoSalles> eu aperto aqui só que não da nada
<Ursinha> hm, se bem que numa versão antiga como é a que vc está usando não sei se tem como padrão....
<ebm> alt + F2
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, vai no terminal então :P
<Daekdroom> Ursinha, o cheese?
<Ursinha> é sempre uma saída pra saber o que tá acontecendo :P
<Ursinha> Daekdroom, isso, ele tá no megalinux que é baseado no natty
<ThiagoSalles> apertei o alt+f2 deu: executar aplicativo
<ThiagoSalles> achu que vou ter que mudar de versão
<Ursinha> escreve cheese e dá enter
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, assim, eu recomendo vc instalar um ubuntu de verdade mais novo
<Daekdroom> O site do aMSN diz que o suporte a conversa de áudio/vídeo está quebrado até o lançamento da versão 0.99
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, isso implica em perder os dados que vc tem hoje, mas se vc usa há pouco tempo não vai perder quase nada
<ThiagoSalles> ok
<ThiagoSalles> vou fazer isso
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ehlo
<ThiagoSalles> tou me vendo na cheese
 * pqatsi say ehlo
<Ursinha> ThiagoSalles, tá funcionando então :) deve ser problema do aMSN, como disse o Daekdroom
<ThiagoSalles> a ta funcionando normal
<ebm> ae ThiagoSalles, testa com uma outra pessoa que tambem usa o AMSN
<ebm> pq tipo ....... não ache estranho que o amsn não se comporte legal quando a outra pessoa usa o MSN LIVE
<ThiagoSalles> Ok ebm
<ThiagoSalles> sera que só pega de amsn pra amsn?
<Ursinha> não deveria, pq os dados são transmitidos pelo protocolo que é o mesmo pra qualquer cliente
<ebm> então mano ...... o protocolo de mensagens é a microsoft que cuida tá ligado .......... e eles trocam direto, justamente para outros programas que não é da microsoft se ferrarem ......... no caso essa de AMSN para AMSN é só um teste mesmo
<ebm> para a galera que realmente precisa usar o MSN e seus recurso .........INFELIZMENTE TEM QUE VIRTUALIZAR O WINDOWS OU DUAL BOOT
<diegovieiraeti> ebm no emphaty tem opção pra video no msn, é so nele isso ainda?
<diegovieiraeti> ele tinha ao menos antes :X
<ebm> mano, pior que não sei velho ......... nunca usei o empathy
<diegovieiraeti> tinha opção de video usei uma vez só agora to só no skype por uns tempos
<ebm> é, pra isso tem que ser skype mesmo ........ vamos ver até quando né, .......não duvido nada da MICROSOFT cortas as asas do linux no skype
<pqatsi> [12/04-17:33:53] < Daekdroom> O site do aMSN diz que o suporte a conversa de áudio/vídeo está quebrado até o lançamento da versão 0.99
<pqatsi> Ursinha: ThiagoSalles e Daekdroom: Eu tinha lido que a MS ia descontinuar o suporte a isso da forma como era porque a ms achava que o msn não era app de video conferencia
<Ursinha> pqatsi, isso vai deixar todos miguxos órfãos :P
<pqatsi> Ursinha: pois é
<Ursinha> faz até sentido, já que compraram o skype
<pqatsi> Ursinha: foi um pouco antes deles comprarem pra falar verdade
<pqatsi> não lembro onde diabos li isso
<Ursinha> pqatsi, internamente eles já deviam saber né
<Ursinha> imagino eu
<pqatsi> pois é
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dizer o que a libcap faz?
<ebm> no caso esse é o nome completo dele?
<Lambertini> ebm, eu toh tendo um problema
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libnss_compat.so.2": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libnsl.so.1": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libnss_files.so.2": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libcap.so.1": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libnss_dns.so.2": Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<ebm> tá, mas no caso qual foi o comando que vc deu pra acontecer tudo isso ae?
<Lambertini> ebm, eu toh usando um script
<Lambertini> ebm, http://www.brudvik.org/2011/02/chrootjail-sftpscpssh-on-ubuntu/
<Lambertini> quando executo ele
<Lambertini> Copying necessary library-files to jail (may take some time)
<Lambertini> ai da esses erros
<Lambertini> o cara fala no fim da parada
<Lambertini> And since Ubuntu 10.10 has a new version of libcap, I changed libcap.so.1 to libcap.so.2. That’s all it took for the script to work on Ubuntu 10.10. Again, this script wasn’t coded by me; I only did the needed changes to get it to work for me. Since there probably are a lot of other users out there looking for a similar solution I figured I might as well share it.
<Lambertini> mas não entendi como ele fez
<ebm> meu velho ....que ubuntu vc está usando
<Lambertini> 11.10
<ebm> de esse comando ............ depois vc roda esse scritp de novo sudo apt-get install libcap2
<ebm> e tipo .............. me passa ae justamente o comando que deu esses erros
<Lambertini> ebm, eu já tenho ele instalado
<Lambertini>  locate libcap2
<Lambertini> /usr/share/doc/libcap2
<Lambertini> /usr/share/doc/libcap2-bin
<Lambertini>  .....
<Lambertini> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=en&tl=pt&u=http://www.fuschlberger.net/programs/ssh-scp-sftp-chroot-jail/&usg=ALkJrhh4K_bLQ4OQMoSldcDJMVYQHZaOgw
<Lambertini> o comenado que deu esse erro
<Lambertini> make_chroot_jail.sh <Username> /path/to/chroot-shell /path/to/jail
<ebm> vou dar uma olhada no codigo fonte do programa,
<Lambertini> ebm, se quiser
<Lambertini> baixa o que eu atualizei pra funfar no ubuntu
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/make_chroot_jail.sh
<ebm> é eu baixei aqui já .............
<ebm> o comando no código que tá dando o erro é provavelmente esse aqui abaixo
<ebm> s
<ebm> s
<ebm> s
<ebm> s
<ebm> cp /lib/libnss_compat.so.2 /lib/libnsl.so.1 /lib/libnss_files.so.2 /lib/libcap.so.1 /lib/libnss_dns.so.2 ${JAILPATH}/lib/
<ebm> mano ....... dê esse comando abaixo
<ebm> \
<ebm> \
<ebm> \
<ebm> cd /lib
<ebm> ............ ae depois ........... vc dá um ls ............. e vê se consegue achar os arquivos que não foram encontrado no script
<Lambertini> ok
<[kernel]> se o script nao encontrou
<ebm> no caso ......... ls -l ............ pra lista em sequencia
<[kernel]> acho dificil estar lá
<[kernel]> :/
<ebm> Lambertini ........ vc não precisa instalar algo antes de rodar esse script não?
<Lambertini> ebm, não
<Lambertini> libcap.so.2
<Lambertini> libcap.so.2.21
<Lambertini> só não tem o libcap.so.1
<Lambertini> faculdade já volto
<[kernel]> lol
<ebm> velho ..... entra no synaptic e procura essas lib lá e instala
<[kernel]> ta no android é
<ebm> eheheheh
<[kernel]> aiuehiuaihuiahe
<[kernel]> ou entao baixa um por um
<[kernel]> e joga no diretorio
<[kernel]> e depóis executa o script
<[kernel]> ;D
<Lito> i ai pessoal
<Lito> alguem ai?
<Lito> alguem ai?
<vitorlobo> Ursinha, [kernel] Patty , ebm, http://www.projectzim.com/
<vitorlobo> Ursinha,  hehe desculpa mas tive q fazer >.< sinceramente n vi vantagem nenhuma
<vitorlobo> =\
<pipoka> boa noite, Cuki
<Lambertini> [kernel], não é tão easy assim tem alguma coisa especifica
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, mano ta?e?
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, to
<Lambertini> cara, não sei ce pode me ajudar
<Lambertini> mas toh com um problema aqui
<Lambertini> seguinte
<Lambertini> queria criar um usuario inicialmente com acesso somente as pastas dele, sem poder navegar pelos outros
<Lambertini> então criei um usuario, e no /etc/passwd coloquei ele como /bin/rbash
<Lambertini> porem
<Lambertini> se ele digita, bash
<Lambertini> ele volta a navegar
<Lambertini> então sem virtualizar a minha estratégia foi criar um jailbox ( freebsd ) no ubuntu chroot
<Lambertini> enfim
<Lambertini> apanhei até, o ubuntu tem muita coisa que falta ainda
<Lambertini> diferente do debian
<Lambertini> então resolvi pegar um script que gerase isso automático
<Lambertini> http://www.brudvik.org/2011/02/chrootjail-sftpscpssh-on-ubuntu/
<Lambertini> mas ainda tenho problemas
<Lambertini> quando executo tenho esse problema
<Lambertini> Copying necessary library-files to jail (may take some time)
<Lambertini> cp: impossível obter estado de "/lib/libnss_compat.so.2":
<Lambertini> não acha as libs
<vitorlobo> Lambertini,  mas a lib ta instalada?
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, então
<Lambertini> a so.2 tah
<Lambertini> mas ele pede a so.1
<Lambertini> que não tem
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-13
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, googlou ai?
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> toh revisando o fonte
<Lambertini> <vitorlobo>
<Lambertini> vitorlobo,
<Lambertini> imagina porque desse erro? -bash: ./jaileduser.sh: /bin/sh^M: interpretador inválido: Arquivo ou diretório
<fx22> boa note pessoal
<Lambertini> noite
<fx22> alguem aqui ua net 3g da tim pelo cel?
<fx22> queria saber se tem como melhorar a vel dela pelo ubuntu
<[kernel]> 3g é
<[kernel]> :/
<fx22> é minha grana ta curta, então uso o meu cel pra conectar na net pelo pc
<Lambertini> [kernel], se eu usar o apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lambertini> eu vou pra versão 12 ?
<fx22> anter era boa, mas agora ta zuada, antes navegava em 27kbps +/- hj se chegar em 5 é muito
<[kernel]> Lambertini, sim
<[kernel]> ele atualiza a versao do ubuntu
<Lambertini> ehehe
<Lambertini> parece que não foi
<[kernel]> ja o apt-get upgrade ele atualiza os pacotes
<Lambertini> preciso reiniciar?
<Lambertini> Ubuntu Linux 11.10
<[kernel]> ele atualizou tudo direitinho ?
<[kernel]> nao deu nenhum kept back
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> nenhum
<Lambertini> tem que reboota?
<[kernel]> apt-get check
<Lambertini>  apt-get check
<Lambertini> Lendo listas de pacotes... Pronto
<Lambertini> Construindo árvore de dependências
<Lambertini> Lendo informação de estado... Pronto
<Lambertini> quer saber
<Lambertini> vou meter o formate
<Lambertini> e meter o debian aqui
<Lambertini> não aguento mais sofrer
<Lambertini> eheheh
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> se ta sofrendo no ubuntu
<[kernel]> imagine no debian
<[kernel]> >/
<Lambertini> ahaushuhau
<Lambertini> usei debian a vida inteira ( sou noob )
<[kernel]> reboota ai
<Lambertini> mas ele é melhor
<ZZzzZzzz_> ola pessoal, ta por aqui alguen que tenha o ubuntu 12.04 instalado para intalar un .deb e me confirmar un bug
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, rpz esse erro tem pouco relato na net..parabéns vc foi premiado vai buscar o premio q tu fica rico
<Lambertini> vitorlobo,  eheheheh
<Lambertini> pois é
<Lambertini> só tem no ubuntu esse erro
<Lambertini>  sou premiado
<vitorlobo> Lambertini, ufa..ainda bem q uso debian
<vitorlobo> :O
<[kernel]> ZZzzZzzz_, voce ja instalou o .deb?
<Lambertini> [kernel], Ubuntu Linux 11.10
<Lambertini> asudhasdhas
<Lambertini> lol
<Lambertini> não atualiza
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> huahsua
<Lambertini> eee ubuntu
<Lambertini> só é baum pra desktop
<[kernel]> atualiza pelo synaptic
<[kernel]> quando ele inicia
<Lambertini> [kernel], não tenho gráfico cara
<Lambertini> é ubuntu server
<[kernel]> deve aparecer
<Lambertini> só tenho ssh aqui
<[kernel]> vish
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> baum
<Lambertini> bora sofrer tudo de novo
<Lambertini> vamos voltar ao debian
<ZZzzZzzz_> [kernel], eu sim até ja fiz un novo deb, mas antes de por no ppa queria que alguen d'outro me confirmasse que o deb nao se instala no precise
<ZZzzZzzz_> é un deb pra ler o bilhete de identidado portugues mas os nabos do estado que fiserao o deb packajara-no mal
<Lambertini> vou botar pra quebrar vou instalr aqui o kurumin
<Lambertini> uhashudsau
<[kernel]> Lambertini,
<ZZzzZzzz_> o deb que eu keria que alguen tentasse instalar é este :wget www.portaldocidadao.pt/ccsoftware/cartaodecidadao-ubuntu-1.23.1-589.x86_64.deb
<[kernel]> tu atualizou os pacotes primeiro?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> apt-get upgrade
<[kernel]> Em vez de baixar o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Longo Tempo de Suporte, 5 anos) .iso que demora um bocado, faça diretamente pelo terminal, atualizando o seu Ubuntu assim:
<[kernel]> Abra o Terminal(console): Ctrl + Alt + T
<[kernel]> Depois digite no terminal: sudo sed -i s'/oneiric/precise/g' /etc/apt/sources.list  dê Enter e digite a sua senha do root.
<[kernel]> Após, digite no terminal esse comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --purge && sudo apt-get clean dê Enter e no final digite S de sim.
<[kernel]> tenta isso
<[kernel]> se nao funfar eu nao sei :/
<[kernel]> ZZzzZzzz_, da algum erro na instalação?
<Lambertini> vamo ve
<ZZzzZzzz_> sin aki deume problemas con o dpkg pra instalar so mesmo fazer un downgrade para dpkg 1.16.1.2ubuntu5
<ZZzzZzzz_> eu so cria saber se da o mesmo problema que aki au instalar ( sem dongrade)
<Lambertini> [kernel], agora parece que vai, pelo menos
<samwilliam> alguém precica de mais ajuda aí?
<Lambertini> tah baixando 250mb
<[kernel]> sim
<Lambertini> samwilliam, vixi se tah afim de ajudar, me adota
<samwilliam> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> era pra baixar mesmo
<samwilliam> explica aí o que está havendo
<[kernel]> por isso que achei estranho
<[kernel]> :/
<samwilliam> cheguei no "[kernel] 21:39:28
<samwilliam> tu atualizou os pacotes primeiro?	
<Lambertini> será que o ubuntu não quer me pagar pra eu ficar achando erro no sistema deles ?
<samwilliam> "
<Lambertini> samwilliam, nada, só de curiosidade toh fazendo isso
<Lambertini> nem me interesso por atualizar
<[kernel]> o comando que eu passei faz tudo de uma vez
<Lambertini> eu quero ver se resolve um pouco dos paus
<samwilliam> kkkk, vc primeiro tem que dizer o que deseja fazer e o que está dando errado :D
<[kernel]> e executa em background
<Lambertini> meu problema é com o chroot
<samwilliam> só um 1 min, fiz um upgrade no 12.04 e pediu pra reiniciar
<Lambertini> lol
<Lambertini> vitorlobo, achei o pau das libs
<Celso> alguem ai usando amsn no ubuntu 12.04 64bits?
<Lambertini> amsn ?
<Celso> sim
<Lambertini> nossa ainda existe
<Celso> sim
<Lambertini> hehe
<Lambertini> atualiza
<Lambertini> larga dele
<Lambertini> r
<Lambertini> s
<Celso> emesene nao gostei muito
<Lambertini> pidgin
<Lambertini> acho que é isso
<Lambertini> pdgin
<Lambertini> coisa do tipo
<Celso> prefiro o amsn
<Celso> acostumei
<Lambertini> e qual o problema?
<[kernel]> pidgin
<Celso> da erro de lib
<[kernel]> é um multi cliente
<Lambertini> qual o erro tio ?
<[kernel]> eu usava ele aqui
<[kernel]> mais ele ficava caindo
<Celso> ta certo que to velho,mas tio deixa eu mais velho ainda
<Lambertini> hehehehe
<Lambertini> modo de dizer
<Lambertini> cola o erro
<[kernel]> fui obrigado a instalar o amsn
<[kernel]> emesene aqui nao conecta
<[kernel]> pra mim ele é o melhor
<Lambertini> [kernel], amsn é triste
<Lambertini> usa o triliam
<Lambertini> ou melhor
<Lambertini> miranda
<Celso> [kernel], to usando emesene
<samwilliam> opa, já resolveram aí?
<ThiagoSalles> o emesene tem como ligar a cam?
<[kernel]> Celso, cara acho ele o melhor
<[kernel]> mais ele nao conecta aqui nao sei porque
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  olha a logo do S.O ...BSD http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/wow1_bsd.jpg
<[kernel]> usava ele no meu ubuntu
 * vitorlobo poutz
<raven_kil--> nossa usava trillian em 2003 acho existe ainda isso kkkkkkkk
<Celso> A dependencia não é contentável: libgstfarsight0.19-0
<Celso> que lib é essa?
<Lambertini> samwilliam,
<[kernel]> eitaaaa
<[kernel]> vitorlobo,
<vitorlobo> Patty, http://unix.rulez.org/~calver/pictures/wow1_bsd.jpg .....digai
<vitorlobo> uhauhauhuhaauhuhaa
<samwilliam> vc está tentando instalar qual app?
<[kernel]> manda essa diabinha pra cá
<vitorlobo> [kernel], UHAHUAHUAHUAA
<[kernel]> eu quero =x
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> nem que eu queime no inferno
<Lambertini> colei no seu pvt
<Lambertini> porque aqui eu ja falei umas 200x
<[kernel]> mais vale a pena
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, uso trilhian no iphone mano
<samwilliam> kkkk
<[kernel]> :x
<Lambertini> fracote
<samwilliam> vou abrir o xchat, estou no Empathy e não recebi nada
<Lambertini> cade as tetas da munhé
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, gostava muito dele quando usava
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, ele é melhor que os apps de msn que tem na aplestore
<Lambertini> applestore
<Lambertini> é o trilhian
<Lambertini> além de ser multprotocolo
<Lambertini> pavora
<Lambertini> nossa
<Lambertini> esse servidor do ubuntu é de matar
<Lambertini>  220kbps
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, verdade ele se nao foi o primeiro foi uns dos primeiros a ter multiprotocolo muito bom
<Lambertini> eu to baixando os pacotes
<Lambertini> é de matar
<Lambertini> aahah deixo ligado até meu icq nele
<[kernel]> Celso,
<[kernel]> libgstfarsight0.10-dbg? binary package in Ubuntu Lucid i386
<[kernel]> so nao sei se é a mesma
<[kernel]> mais é parecida
<[kernel]> é do Lucid
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, icq vejo ninguem usar mais rss usava o licq no meu conectiva 6.0 na epoca q usava icq rs
<[kernel]> raven_kil--, é o novo
<[kernel]> eu usava icq tambem
<samwilliam> Celso, poderia colar de novo?
<[kernel]> no tempo que usava ruindows
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<Celso> A dependencia não é contentável: libgstfarsight0.19-0
<raven_kil--> [kernel], usava no linux tbm mas mt tempo atras kkkk saudades daqueles som de mensagem kkkk
<[kernel]> hahaha
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, eu uso, tem 3 russa só
<Celso> samwilliam, precisa de uma lib mais nova?
<[kernel]> foi o minha 2 distro
<samwilliam> qual app vc quer instalar?
<[kernel]> conectiva
<Lambertini> eu toh tentando instalar aqui
<Celso> samwilliam, estava tentando instalar o amsn
<raven_kil--> usar 100% no HD e na net foi conectiva , depois veio Slackware por anos hj debian
<Lambertini> o guarani 3.0
<[kernel]> raven_kil--, tou com 3 meses que eu começei a usar o slack
<[kernel]> ate agora tou gostando
<[kernel]> vamo ver pra frente
<[kernel]> kkk
<[kernel]> mais aprendi muita coisa foi no ubuntu que eu tenho no netbook
<Lambertini> se não tiver apt-get não rola
<[kernel]> 11.10
<Lambertini> odeio ficar make, make instaal
<Lambertini> ahhh
<Lambertini> que meleca
<samwilliam> vc tentou pelo apt-get e deu esse erro?
<raven_kil--> [kernel], usei slackware da versao 9 ate a 13
<[kernel]> tou na 13.37
<[kernel]> :D
<samwilliam> Celso, vc tentou pelo apt-get e deu esse erro?
<[kernel]> Lambertini, se o gosto estar ai
<[kernel]> compilar e instalar
<[kernel]> isso que da gosto
<Celso> samwilliam, no apt-get o amsn nem aparece mais nessa versao do ubuntu
<[kernel]> se der erro ja me empolga mais eu ir atraz do problema
<Celso> baixei o .deb do site do amsn
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, slackware so falta um apt-get da vida ou yum ou zypper rss que resolva dependencias, mas slackware e bom que aprende bastante
<Celso> samwilliam, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=amsn
<[kernel]> tem os pacotes do slackbuild
<[kernel]> pra que melhor
<Celso> pegue dai
<[kernel]> um script que instala ja tudo
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, eu gosto de velocidade e facilidade
<Lambertini> apt-get faz a fita
<samwilliam> agora entendi, vc está no 12.04
<Celso> slackware é bom d +
<raven_kil--> usei mt make make install e muitass libs make make install kkkkk e configurando muito xorg na mao para reconhecer mouse kk
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, ehehe passei dessa fase
<Lambertini> é gostoso
<Lambertini> quando não tem nada pra fazer
<Lambertini> ficar brincando
<Lambertini> mas quando ce tem mil coisa
<[kernel]> não é brincar
<Lambertini> vc não vai querer ficar configurando mouse na mão
<[kernel]> é quebrar a cabeça
<Lambertini> ehheheeh
<[kernel]> querer aprender algo novo
<Lambertini> é quebrar a cabeça atoa então
<[kernel]> futricar
<Lambertini> ehehehe
<[kernel]> mexer
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Lambertini> sou contra reinventar a roda
<Celso> samwilliam, peguei esse 0.98.-4
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, quando comprei notebook comecei usar ubuntu nele
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, primeira vez que uso ubuntu, e não toh gostando muito pau
<Lambertini> sempre usei debian
<Lambertini> que tb tem pau
<Lambertini> mas é menos
<samwilliam> Celso, vou olhar e tentar instalar aqui e explico como fazer
<Lambertini> eheheh
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, ja usei debian na epoca do slackware e gostei bastante por isso quando larguei ubuntu fui pro debian
<Celso> samwilliam, vale
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, exatamente e eu coloquei o ubuntu server pra testar
<Lambertini> mas pra servidor ainda o debian ganha
<Lambertini> eu toh quase indo pro freesd
<Lambertini> bsd
<Lambertini> acabei de descobrir que ele tem o pkg_add
<Lambertini> que é tipo um apt-get
<[kernel]> bsd é complicadim tambem
<[kernel]> tem apt-get nao
<[kernel]> :/
<raven_kil--> Lambertini,  debian acho muito bom para todos os casos desk, server..
<[kernel]> é no make tambem
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Lambertini> smi sim
<Lambertini> mas agora de desktop o ubuntu tah pavorando
<Lambertini> mais fácil as coisas nele
<Lambertini> ele já vem mais configuradinho
<raven_kil--> [kernel], nao tenho mt contato com free mas poucoooo que mexi e mais facil ainda vc manda instalar com um comando que nao lembro rss tipo apt-get ele resolve todas dependencias so q ele compila automatico sozinho demoraaaa...
<[kernel]> sim
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> pkg_add -r nome_do_pacote
<Lambertini> acho que vou por numa virtual
<Lambertini> antes de instalar no servidor
<Lambertini> pra testar
<Lambertini> atualizando pro 12
<Lambertini> e mandei atualizar todos os pacotes
<Lambertini> e serviços
<Lambertini> meu pai
<Lambertini> dois dias
<Lambertini> eheheh
<Celso> hahahahah
<raven_kil--> kkkkk
<Lambertini> cara esse panda é chato quando vence a licensa
<Lambertini> licença
<samwilliam> Celso, uma dica: vai pra outro cliente
<samwilliam> essa aí é uma das várias dependências do pacote
<samwilliam> e elas dão conflito em outros pacotes
<Celso> samwilliam, vixe
<samwilliam> logo vc vai entrar numa roda cheia de dependências
<Celso> depois de anos usando amsn dancei
<Celso> hahahahaha
<Lambertini> Celso, vai virar viciado
<Lambertini> dependente
<samwilliam> e sabe pq ele foi removido? 5 anos sem atualizações de segurança
<raven_kil--> haaha
<samwilliam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/amsn/0.98.4-0ubuntu3
<samwilliam> leiam e vejam
<Lambertini> vmware ou virtualbox?
<samwilliam> VmWare
<Lambertini> ehhe muito mais
<samwilliam> 1000x melhor
<Celso> samwilliam, é uma pena......sempre achei o amsn melhor que o emesene,pindig,etc....
<samwilliam> usa o Empathy, muito bom
<Lambertini> fora que a instalação dela é 300x mais rápida
<Celso> samwilliam, ja testei tb.
<Lambertini> quando vai instalar um sistema
<samwilliam> ele é chato na primeira vez, depois fica tranquilo
<Celso> vou ter que me acostumar com esse emesene entao
<Celso> hahaha
<[kernel]> Celso, cara o emesene pra mim
<samwilliam> eu gostei do uso da RAM
<[kernel]> é melhor que o amsn
<samwilliam> só ocupa o que precisa
<[kernel]> o amsn buga muito
<[kernel]> quer ver
<[kernel]> se tu tiver digitando com uma pessoa
<[kernel]> e na mesma hora entrar uma pessoa
<[kernel]> ele trava
<[kernel]> pelo menos ele travava aqui
<samwilliam> Celso, KMess lembra o MSN
<samwilliam> pessoalmente, eu acho o aMSN feio
<Lambertini> feio que dói
<Celso> deixa eu ver se acho esse KMess
<samwilliam> kkkk
<Lambertini> mais feio se rodar ele no gnome 1
<Lambertini> heheheh
<samwilliam> kkkkk
<Lambertini> que é o que vem com o debian
<Lambertini> ashduahusdahu
<samwilliam> calma, estavamos falando do VirtualBox e do VmWare
<Lambertini> hahaha
<Lambertini> agente tah rápido no assunto aqui
<samwilliam> será que ninguém tem uma opinião contrária? Vamos lá pessoal, os dois são Open Source e vale a pena saber o que cada um pensa
<Lambertini> vmware não é opensouce
<samwilliam> VmWare prova que Open source não é de graça
<samwilliam> vou mostrar o código fonte
<Celso> Lambertini, voce é fã do debian?
<Lambertini> Celso, sim
<Lambertini> é
<Lambertini> vmware é pago
<samwilliam> open source é diferente de free
<Celso> Lambertini,  tem como instalar debian numa maquina antiga?
<Lambertini> teneu
<Lambertini> tendeu
<Celso> um xodó meu
<samwilliam> o código é aberto, mas o serviço que eles oferecem não
<Celso> um notebook pentium2
<samwilliam> vc pode usar o VmWare player de graça
<samwilliam> http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/4_0#open_source
<samwilliam> olha aí, pessoal, o código fonte do Vmware Workstation e do Player
<samwilliam> mas quem vai querer compilar?
<Celso> 0-0
<raven_kil--> sources é bom para desenvolvedores para descobrir bugs etc...
<Lambertini> apertei reiniciar
<Lambertini> sem querer
<samwilliam> kkk
<samwilliam> Lambertini, vc saiu, mas vou colar o link outra vez:
<samwilliam> é o código conte do VmWare
<samwilliam> http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/4_0#open_source
<Celso> depois que passei pro ubuntu nunca mais compilei nada
<samwilliam> kkk
<Celso> apt-get vicia
<raven_kil--> Celso, verdade o ubuntu faz isso com as pessoas tbm parei com compilacoes quando usava ele kkkk
<Lambertini> certo
<Celso> raven_kil--,  usei slackware muitos anos antes de passar para o ubuntu
<Celso> voce acostuma com apt
<raven_kil--> pior que acostuma mesmo, mas e bom assim nao perde mt tempo com compilacoes a nao ser que realmente seja necessario e usa o tempo para resolver outros problemas, nao ficar uma semana para deixar sistema 100% para uso como fazia no slackware rss
<samwilliam> já usaram o apt-build?
<samwilliam> dizem que recompilam os pacotes pra sua máquina
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, nunca usei, mas parece interessante vou pesquisar sobre ele depois.
<samwilliam> eu tbm quero testar, espero que funcione nos Ubuntu 12.04
<Lambertini> voltei
<Lambertini> meu server ainda tah atualizando
<[kernel]> Lambertini, agora parece que vai dar certo
<Lambertini> tb
<[kernel]> hehehe
<Lambertini> era mais fácil
<Lambertini> ter baixado
<[kernel]> ele demora pra atualizar mesmo
<Lambertini> e instalado de novo
<Lambertini> ashudauhsdha
<samwilliam> Lambertini, o seu caso, pra mim, é bem compicado
<Lambertini> u duro que eu perdi o fio da atualização
<Lambertini> não sei aonde tah mais
<Lambertini> fechou o ssh
<samwilliam> lá na faculdade os usuários vêm todas as pastas do sistema
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> samwilliam, é sim
<samwilliam> ms não vêm as pastas dos outros usuários
<Lambertini> então
<Lambertini> eu não quero isso
<samwilliam> faz assim:
<Lambertini> agora não dah ..rs
<Lambertini> eu tenho um debian no vmare aqui
<Lambertini> acabei de instalar
<Lambertini> dexa abrir
<Lambertini> debian é de mais neh
<Lambertini> amo esse bicho
<vitorlobo> ae rapazeada
<vitorlobo> finalmente auhauha
<Lambertini> finalmente o que?
<vitorlobo> vou dormir pq amanha vou pra manaus conhecer as caiporas da floresta
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> gk
<Lambertini> good luck
<[kernel]> cara
<[kernel]> meu emesene aqui
<[kernel]> só fica conecting....
<[kernel]> :/
<Celso> vixe
<Celso> aqui demorou pra conectar
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> sempre ele demora
<[kernel]> na primeira vez
<[kernel]> mais nas outras demora menos
<[kernel]> mais vou tentar aqui novamente
<raven_kil--> [kernel], esta fazendo algum download alguma coisa que consome banda ? pq aqui ele e fresco qualquer coisa ele nao conecta..
<samwilliam> eu pensei no chown, mas vai dar zebra
<[kernel]> raven_kil--, pior que eu nao tou
<[kernel]> :/
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  usa o pombo sujo do pidgin
<[kernel]> KKKKKK
<[kernel]> tava usando ele
<[kernel]> mais ele fica caindo
<Lambertini> miranda
<samwilliam> ele precisa acessar pra executar os programas
<raven_kil--> kkkk pombo sujo
<[kernel]> nao segura a conexao :/
<Lambertini> trilhiam
<samwilliam> como é que vc executa algo sem ver?
<Lambertini> a única coisa que me irrita no vmware
<Lambertini> é que ele cria uns ip muito doido
<samwilliam> kkkk
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<samwilliam> ele tem várias opçõe
<samwilliam> opções
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, entrei ontem no meu fluxbox
<samwilliam> tem um que conecta vc à rede local, logo não  fica com ip louco
<[kernel]> ate que gostei dele
<[kernel]> mais ele consume a mesma quantidade de memoria que o meu xfce
<[kernel]> entao fiquei no meu xfce mesmo
<[kernel]> >D
<samwilliam> Lambertini, vai nas configurações da VM> Network Adapter>Bridged
<samwilliam> assim vc vai poder acessá-la como uma outra máquina na sua rede
<Lambertini> certo
<samwilliam> é bom pra testar servidores(eu acho)
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  com certeza pq ele n tava puro hehe
<vitorlobo> pq n tem como o flux consumir o mesmo q o xfce
<Lambertini> tava NAT
<samwilliam> passou pra Bridge?
<samwilliam> se sim, agora ele vai receber um IP do seu roteador
<raven_kil--> [kernel], flux e muuito leve consome muitoo pouco, como blackbox tbm.. so nao sei o openbox nunca cheguei usar... usava *box no slackware
<Lambertini> blackbox
<Lambertini> é show
<Lambertini> Last login: Fri Sep 16 10:54:22 2011 from 192.168.127.1
<Lambertini> faz tempo heim?
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  free -m e retorna ae o valor no terminal quero ver uma coisa
<Celso> blackbox,fluxbox e openbox nao são parentes?
<vitorlobo> Celso, flux e open foram escritos baseado no blackbox
<Celso> vitorlobo, sim
<Celso> cansei de editar aquele menu
<[kernel]>             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<[kernel]> Mem:          1908       1061        846          0         51        412
<[kernel]> -/+ buffers/cache:        598       1310
<[kernel]> Swap:        19075        186      18889
<[kernel]> vitorlobo, taí
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  digita agora echo 3 | tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<vitorlobo> [kernel],  e retorna free -m denovo
<LACabeza> ei pessoal
<LACabeza> que dia vai sair a versão final do 12.04?
<Celso> 28?
<Monarquista> 26 acho eu....
<LACabeza> to pensando em instalar o beta aqui...
<LACabeza> se o fizer, eu posso atualizar para o final depois, certo?
<LACabeza> pq se tiver que instalar de novo eu prefiro esperar...
<LACabeza> o que vocês acham?
<raven_kil--> LACabeza, so atualizar com apt-get upgrade normalmente
<Celso> cá pra nois.....nao vi muita diferença
<Monarquista> LACabeza, http://ubuntued.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=545&hilit=novidades&sid=24e7a499ec821e29f3644682cea6c84f#p4099
<LACabeza> humm... bem, vo botar na pendrive e só dar boot por ela por enquanto... mais fácil :P
<samwilliam> o Ubuntu 12.04 está muito bom
<samwilliam> o instável do Ubuntu está mais estável que o "estável"
<vitorlobo> Celso, vi aqui..o openbox e fluxbox a partir da versão 3, foram reformulados do zero sem portar nenhuma herança do blackbox
<vitorlobo> interessante
<Celso> sim
<Lambertini> samwilliam, cara
<Lambertini> no debian funciono
<Lambertini> pqp
<samwilliam> kkkkk
<samwilliam> sério?
<Lambertini> juro
<samwilliam> kkkk
<Lambertini> vou meter fogo
<Lambertini> nesse ubuntu
<raven_kil--> kkkkk
<Lambertini> eu tive que alterar o script
<samwilliam> e o usuário consegue executar as coisas necessárias?
<Lambertini> tb
<samwilliam> tipo ifconfig?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> -su: ifocnfig: command not found
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> é virtualizado
<Lambertini> alias
<Lambertini> é como se "fosse"
<samwilliam> tenta 751
<Celso> vou nessa
<Celso> boa noite
<samwilliam> boa
<Lambertini> chown 751 ?
<samwilliam> até mais
<Lambertini> boa noite
<samwilliam> eu não tenho muita experiência, mas acho q vc não vai poder usar o sudo se for no ubuntu
<samwilliam> se for 751 vai, 741, não
<Lambertini> mas
<Lambertini> coo que aplico isso?
<Lambertini> chmod 741 teste
<Lambertini> teste é o user
<vitorlobo> olha q nerd do caraivou viajar 7 horas de viaum amanha
<vitorlobo> estudando o livro nutshel LPI 101 e 102
<vitorlobo> >.<
<Lambertini> Sistema operacional	Ubuntu Linux 11.10
<Lambertini> asdasijdajisda
<Lambertini> [kernel], não foi dessa vez
<samwilliam> não
<samwilliam> Lambertini, vc faz assim:
<samwilliam> chmod 751 <nome da pasta>
<raven_kil--> 7horas produtivas estudando e nao dormindo kkkkkk
<samwilliam> raven_kil--, você me lembrou de algo. tenho um estudo de caso pra amanhã!
<samwilliam> alguém aí usa um tal de Moodle na faculdade?
<Lambertini> tendi
<Lambertini> teste@Urano:~$ ifconfig
<Lambertini> -su: ifconfig: command not found
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, o sistema e debian ou ubuntu ?
<Lambertini> ubuntu
<Lambertini> iops
<Lambertini> debian
<Lambertini> ubuntu não funciono
<Lambertini> vo taca fogo
<Lambertini> o debian tah no vmware
<Lambertini> ubuntu no servidor
<samwilliam> Lambertini, vc não vai poder usar chmod então pq ele está bloqueando os aplicativos
<Lambertini> /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libnsl.so.1
<Lambertini> porque o ubuntu não vem com o libnsl
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, ifconfig so e executado com permissao de super usuario nao ?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> olha o que acontece no ubuntu
<Lambertini>  su teste
<Lambertini> Senha:
<Lambertini> su: Module is unknown
<Lambertini> porque diabos
<samwilliam> kkkkk
<Lambertini> no debian tudo funciona redondinho
<samwilliam> ainda bem que é numa VM
<Lambertini> não
<samwilliam> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> o que não funciona
<Lambertini> tah no server
<Lambertini> na vm
<Lambertini> funciona
<Lambertini> é o debian
<samwilliam> eu fiquei perdido agora
<Lambertini> No debian
<Lambertini> o script funcionou
<Lambertini> mudei algumas coisas nele
<Lambertini> tipo
<Lambertini> local das libs
<Lambertini> e um patch
<Lambertini> ai funcionou
<Lambertini> fiz a mesma coisa pro ubuntu
<Lambertini> não vai
<samwilliam> explica aí.
<samwilliam> O chmod funcionou pra impedir o acesso do usuário ás pastas sem impedir a execução dos programas na VM.
<samwilliam> mas no serividor fora da VM não funciona?
<Lambertini> o chomd não funiocan
<Lambertini> funciona
<Lambertini> ele não deixa executar nada
<Lambertini> mas navega
<Lambertini> e na vm
<Lambertini> criar o jail
<Lambertini> chroot
<Lambertini> funciona
<LACabeza> aew, instalei na pendrive... vou testar aqui e já comento com vocês...
<Lambertini> Added user alex.
<Lambertini> lambertini@terra:/root$ su alex
<Lambertini> su: Module is unknown
<Lambertini> lol
<Lambertini> vou tacar fogo
<Lambertini> no ubuntu
<Lambertini> sério vou instalar o minimo do debian
<Lambertini> e reconfigurar
<Lambertini> só queria poder salvar as confs de samba
<Lambertini> e do apache
<raven_kil--> kkkk ubuntu ta brigando ai heim rs
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> não gostei do ubuntu como servidor
<Lambertini> sério
<Lambertini> muito paulado
<Lambertini> amo o webmin
<Lambertini> já era
<Lambertini> vou formatar
<raven_kil--> ja q no debian funciona melhor entao rss
<Lambertini> pois é
<Lambertini> tem como eu instalar o debian
<Lambertini> sem precisar formatar?
<samwilliam> eu não entendi pq vc precisa impedir o usuário de ver as pastas
<Lambertini> porque vou fazer pastas para outras pessoas
<Lambertini> usarem
<Lambertini> o ssh
<samwilliam> é só vc colocar permissões pra essas pastas
<Lambertini> digamos que aberto ao publico
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, eu nao conheco um modo de trocar de distro sem formatar so se alguem souber
<samwilliam> assim só quem for dono dela vai poder ver
<Lambertini> já tentei
<Lambertini> lambertini.no-ip.biz  user twistd senha implementacao
<Lambertini> testa ai
<samwilliam> sudo chmod 0750 <nome da pasta>  impede
<samwilliam> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/user-management.html
<samwilliam> Lambertini, na minha faculdade podemos ver as pastas do sistema, mas não conseguimos ver as pastas dos usuários
<samwilliam> e não temos problemas com segurança. Ninguém nunca abriu nada de outra pessoa
<samwilliam> olha aí meu ls no terminal: http://ubuntuone.com/2PkZs08ST7Gu2vBSWWcqxQ
<Lambertini> aqui eue consigo grazer tudo
<samwilliam> vc tem que editar o /etc/adduser.conf e mudar o parâmetro: DIR_MODE= pra DIR_MODE=0750
<Lambertini> vamo ve
<samwilliam> assim as pastas dos novos usuários serão protegidas
<magnunpaula> boa noite a todos
<samwilliam> Boa noite
<raven_kil--> boa noite
<Lambertini> boa noite
<Lambertini> samwilliam, não adiantou
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> já tah
<Lambertini> DIR_MODE=0750
<Lambertini> DIR_MODE=0755
<Lambertini> não vai
<Lambertini> pau no ubuntu
<samwilliam> e  olha que isso está no manual dele
<samwilliam> Lambertini, isto só vale pra pastas de novos usuários
<samwilliam> vc prestou atenção nisso?
<samwilliam> os antigos tem que fazer manualmente
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> mas eu toh formatando já
<Lambertini> fiz os backup dos modulos
<samwilliam> ah, pelo menos vc tentou
<Lambertini> sim
<JulinBM> boa noite!
<[kernel]> Lambertini, eae doido
<[kernel]> atualizou?
<JulinBM> pangolin, vc que me ajudou agora pouco?
<Lambertini> [kernel], nao
<Lambertini> nao foi dessa vez
<Lambertini> rs
<JulinBM> pangolin, vlw cara!
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> [kernel], to botando debian
<[kernel]> squeeze?
<Lambertini> como vejo memo?
<Lambertini> wheezy/sid
<EwertonT> Olá! tem alguem online ?
<Lambertini> 1 ou 2
<JulinBM> eu
<EwertonT> :p
<JulinBM> noss vcs num acreditam oq eu fiz! kk
<EwertonT> saber dizer em que dia serar lançado o 12.4 ?
<Lambertini> tenta no site do ubuntu
<EwertonT> você é um usuario avançado em ubuntu ?
<samwilliam> ¿ 26 de Abril de 2012 ?
<samwilliam> segundo a agenda de lançamento é dia 26 de Abril
<EwertonT> ah, vlw! :D
<EwertonT> tipo, hoje em dia é recomendado investir em linux ? principalmente no ubuntu, vejo que ele é considerado umas das melhores distribuições de linux, só que eu sou um estudante de analise de sistemas e queria saber se vale a pena investir junto ao linux
<EwertonT> utilizo muito ele no meu trabalho para salvar imagens do windowns com o partimage e é uma ferramenta muito boa...
<[kernel]> Lambertini, cat /etc/issue
<[kernel]> olha ai
<[kernel]> ve se é o 6
<[kernel]> se for é o squeeze
<EwertonT> alguem me responde? :S
<EwertonT> hoje em dia é recomendado investir em linux ? principalmente no ubuntu, vejo que ele é considerado umas das melhores distribuições de linux, só que eu sou um estudante de analise de sistemas e queria saber se vale a pena investir junto ao linux... tilizo muito ele no meu trabalho para salvar imagens do windowns com o partimage e é uma ferramenta muito boa.
<Lambertini> [kernel], eu já tinha te falado
<Lambertini> wheezy/sid
<Lambertini> toh instalando ele aqui
<Lambertini> esses filmes de porno xanxado eu racho de mais
<samwilliam> estou testando o tal do apt-build pra recompilar os pacotes do Ubuntu, até agora não saiu fumaça
<raven_kil--> rss
<Lambertini> debian na bagaça
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> agora vai
<Lambertini> [kernel], conhece webmin /
<Lambertini> online alguém ?
<raven_kil--> o/
<[kernel]> 20202
<samwilliam> opa
<samwilliam> vcs já  usaram um player chamado Spotify? ele toca música sobre demanda e funciona sem problemas no 12.04
<Lambertini> toh com problema de acentuação na sheel
<Lambertini> sheel
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, na instalacao não fez a configuração do teclado ?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> abnt
<Lambertini> abnt
<Lambertini> era no putty
<Lambertini> meti utf-8
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, ja tentou #dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration  ?
<Lambertini> nops
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> sabe o que é pior
<Lambertini> ele não tah configurando meu ip fixo
<Lambertini> agora foi
<Lambertini> corno
<Lambertini> ehehe
<raven_kil--> hehehe
<Lambertini> sabe o que eu acho legal
<Lambertini> que não tem no debian
<Lambertini> toda vez que vc loga no ubuntu
<Lambertini> ele fala do sistema
<Lambertini> quanto ta usando de hd
<Lambertini> e etc e tal manja raven_kil-- ?
<raven_kil--> nesse caso pode fazer um scriptzinho e jogar para ele executar sempre que logar no ssh por ex
<Lambertini> legal
<Lambertini> queria saber fazer
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, nunca tentei mas talvez seja no issue ou acho que mais provavel motd, se tiver ubuntu da uma olhada no issue e motd dele senao me engano ate no ubuntu desktop quando instala server ssh ele mostra informacoes ate atualizacoes logo q loga por ssh
<Lambertini> não tenho mais ubuntu
<Lambertini> rs
<raven_kil--> kkk
<Lambertini> odeio quando o samba fica pedindo senha
<Lambertini> e as de usuarios não servem
<Lambertini> tem que configurar na mão dai
<Lambertini> merda
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, acho q isso aqui pode te ajudar http://goo.gl/9E7Or
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> vc não pode passar o do seu debian pra mim ?
<raven_kil--> o meu debian so mostra versao no issue  e motd rsss
<Lambertini> tendi
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, só faltava
<Lambertini> não posso criar arquivo pela rede
<raven_kil--> ai complica as coisas
<Lambertini> manja de samba?
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, não manjo heim..
<Lambertini> eheh
<Lambertini> consegui
<Lambertini> tive que configurar na mão
<samwilliam> pessoal, vou indo
<samwilliam> espero que consigam configurar tudo aí
<samwilliam> não se esqueçam disso: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<Lambertini> samwilliam, agora não tenho mais ubuntu
<Lambertini> ehhe
<samwilliam> kkk
<Lambertini> configurei o samba na mão memo
<Lambertini> eu geralmente uso o webmin
<samwilliam> é só uma ajuda pra configurar o samba, é bom dar uma olhada
<Lambertini> mas funcionava mais no ubuntu
<Lambertini> obrigado mesmo assim
<Lambertini> boa noite
<raven_kil--> samwilliam,  rodou o apt-build ?
<samwilliam> tá rodando aqui
<raven_kil--> acabei de instalar vou testar
<samwilliam> eu dei um "apt-build world" pra recompilar tudo
<samwilliam> mas tem que umas coisas pra fazer antes do comando
<Lambertini> Please install sudo-package/binary
<Lambertini> o que eu preciso instalar?
<raven_kil--> recompilar tudo deve demorarr heim
<samwilliam> vc instalou  oapt-build e configurou certinho?
<samwilliam> ele pede pra adicionar um repositório, vc adicionou?
<raven_kil--> joguei core2 para o meu core i3
<raven_kil--> meu sourcelist ja tem os deb-src nele
<samwilliam> cola esse comando pra ver se é esse mesmo:
<samwilliam> $cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
<samwilliam> cc -march=native -E -v - </dev/null 2>&1 | grep cc1
<samwilliam> olha o que aparece no -march=
<raven_kil--> -march=corei7
<samwilliam> apesar de não etar ligado ao erro, vc tem que mudar lá
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, jogo corei7 no apt-build,conf mtune = -mtune=corei7 ?
<samwilliam> vou pegar o caminho do diretório e dizer o q é melhor fazer
<Lambertini>  Configurando phpmyadmin
<Lambertini>  O pacote phpmyadmin tem de ter uma base de dados instalada e configurada  │
<Lambertini>  │ antes de poder ser utilizado. Esta opção pode ser lidado opcionalmente    │
<Lambertini>  │ pelo dbconfig-common.
<Lambertini> sim ou não ?
<samwilliam> raven_kil--, vc tem que editar este arquivo:  /etc/apt/apt-build.conf
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, estou nele mudei o mtune = mtune=core2 para mtune=corei7
<Lambertini> samwilliam,
<samwilliam> adiciona isso:
<samwilliam> march = -march=native
<raven_kil--> hum
<samwilliam> mcpu = -mcpu=native
<Lambertini> eu tento instalar o mysql-server
<Lambertini> mas ele faala
<Lambertini> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<Lambertini> eu instalei o mysql-php5
<Lambertini> tem aver?
<samwilliam> Lambertini, vc já deve estar executando o dpkg
<raven_kil--> olhs no ps aux senao tem um dpkg rodando
<Lambertini> e o que seria isso
<Lambertini> ?
<Lambertini> só tem o bash e o ps
<Lambertini> mas nada
<Lambertini>  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<Lambertini>  6846 pts/2    00:00:00 bash
<Lambertini>  7307 pts/2    00:00:00 ps
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, ps aux | grep dpkg
<Lambertini> apareceu um par de coisa
<samwilliam> raven_kil--,  você está usando o Ubuntu?
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, debian
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, apareceu dpkg no meio ?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> root      6137  0.0  0.2   5828  2732 pts/0    Ss+  02:51   0:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 14 --configure dbconfig-common wwwconfig-common javascript-common libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libdbi-perl libdbd-mysql-perl libjs-mootools libltdl7 libmcrypt4 libt1-5 mysql-client-5.1 mysql-client php5-gd php5-mcrypt phpmyadmin
<Lambertini> root      6287  0.3  0.9  13200 10128 pts/0    S+   02:51   0:01 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postinst configure
<Lambertini> root      6335  0.0  0.0   1888   776 pts/0    S+   02:52   0:00 /bin/sh /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.postinst configure
<Lambertini> root      7388  0.0  0.0   3308   780 pts/2    S+   02:58   0:00 grep dpkg
<Lambertini> ops
<Lambertini> sorry
<raven_kil--> ele esta sendo usado no pid 6137 da primeira linda
<samwilliam> pq agora vc precisa "descomentar" os códigos fonte no sourcelist
<raven_kil--> por isso vc nao vai conseguir rodar ele
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, não são comentados
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, killei ele
<samwilliam> agora dá um apt-build update
<Lambertini> como que eu faço pra
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, por native na arquitetura do processador ele compila corretamente para minha maquina ?
<Lambertini> re configurar o phpmyadmin
<samwilliam> sim
<Lambertini> pra ele começar a reinstalar de novo
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, so dar o comando denovo que ele roda normalmente agora
<samwilliam> essa opção veio de um outro tutorial sobre como otimizar a compilação do Kernel
<Lambertini> nada
<samwilliam> eu testei aqui e tive exito
<Lambertini> dpkg --configure -a
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, humm vou testar
<samwilliam> Lambertini, isso demora muito, reconfigura só  o que precisar
<samwilliam> testa com um pacote pequeno
<Lambertini> agora eu fodi
<Lambertini> dei kill
<Lambertini> no pid
<Lambertini> dpkg: erro processando phpmyadmin (--configure):
<Lambertini>  sub-processo script post-installation instalado retornou estado de saída de erro 1
<Lambertini> configured to not write apport reports
<Lambertini>                                       Erros foram encontrados durante o processamento de:
<Lambertini>  phpmyadmin
<Lambertini> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, esta rodando , me senti no freebsd agora kkkk
<samwilliam> kkkk
<samwilliam> vc só não pode compilar o gcc, linux* (kernel) e essas libs
<Lambertini> me fodi
<Lambertini> nem arancando com --purge
<Lambertini> ele limpa
<Lambertini> os arquivos
<samwilliam> gcc (g++, gjc, gdb)
<samwilliam> o que vc arrmou?
<Lambertini> fodeu
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, E: The value 'apt-build' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources
<samwilliam> isso é um erro que está acontecendo comigo tbm, solução:
<samwilliam> cd /var/cache/apt-build/repository
<samwilliam> dpkg -i *.deb
<samwilliam> nessa pasta que ficam os pacotes recompilados
<samwilliam> deu?
<samwilliam> Lambertini, como está aí?
<Lambertini> fodido
<samwilliam> kkkk
<Lambertini> killei o pid
<Lambertini> agora não instala mais
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, deu certo . so falta ver o porque desse erro
<samwilliam> é um bug
<samwilliam> basta instalar pelo dpkg
<Lambertini> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Lambertini> porra
<Lambertini> deletei o /usr/bin/dpkg
<Lambertini> agora fodeu
<Lambertini> como que volta?
<samwilliam> Lambertini, faz um apt-get install -f
<Lambertini> arquivo
<samwilliam> kkkk
<samwilliam> agora já era
<Lambertini> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (100)
<Lambertini> e como que eu faço
<Lambertini> pra resolver esse pau novo?
<samwilliam> se vc deletou o dpkg ficou muito ruim
<Lambertini> deletei
<samwilliam> eu sugiro baixar o pacote .deb dele
<Lambertini> fodeu total ?
<samwilliam> descompactá-lo
<samwilliam> e mover para o lugar correto
<samwilliam> entendeu?
<Lambertini> aonde eu vou achar esse db
<samwilliam> debian package
<samwilliam> vc tem q saber a versão do seu debian pra baixar o certo
<samwilliam> o seu é qual?
<Lambertini> cat /etc/debian_version
<raven_kil--> baixa com wget
<Lambertini> 6.0.4
<Lambertini> bah
<Lambertini> Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 \n \l
<Lambertini> não fala
<samwilliam> sid, squeeze, vc sabe?
<Lambertini> vou ver no sources
<samwilliam> vc sabe raven_kil--  ?
<Lambertini> Squeeze
<samwilliam> http://packages.debian.org/pt/squeeze/dpkg
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> mas tem mil
<samwilliam> vou ajudar
<Lambertini> sug: apt
<Lambertini> Front-End avançado para o dpkg
<Lambertini> deve ser esse
<samwilliam> sua versão é amd64 ou 32 bit?
<Lambertini> 32
<samwilliam> http://packages.debian.org/pt/squeeze/i386/dpkg/download
<samwilliam> escolhe um link e baixa
<Lambertini> baixado
<Lambertini> e ai ?
<raven_kil--> descompacta ele e joga o binario devolta
<samwilliam> agora descompacta
<Lambertini> desconpact com tar ?
<Lambertini> nunca desconpactei um .deb
<samwilliam> kkk
<samwilliam> tenho q lembrar
<Lambertini> sério
<Lambertini> rs
<samwilliam> 1 min
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> dpkg -i nome_do_arquivo
<Lambertini> mas eu não tenho ele
<Lambertini> ohhh lord
<samwilliam> ar ox dpkg_1.15.8.12_i386.deb
<Lambertini> parece que foi
<samwilliam> depois vão vc descompacta o data.tar.gz
<Lambertini> debian-binary
<Lambertini> tem
<Lambertini> pronto
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, pronto kkkk
<Lambertini> não consigo aceitar
<samwilliam> qual pasta vc deletou?
<Lambertini> /usr/bin/dpkg
<Lambertini> foi um arquivo
<Lambertini> dpkg
<samwilliam> entra na pasta data
<samwilliam> cd data
<samwilliam> cd  /usr/bin/
<samwilliam> desculpa
<Lambertini> humm
<samwilliam> este é o correto
<samwilliam> cd ./data/usr/bin/
<samwilliam> entedeu?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> só não tem data
<samwilliam> agora agora copia o dpkg pra pasta do sistema
<samwilliam> mv dpkg /usr/bin/dpkg/
<Lambertini> certo
<samwilliam> opa
<samwilliam> mv dpkg /usr/bin/
<Lambertini> isso
<samwilliam> tenho q dormir, mesmo :D
<Lambertini> vamo ve
<Lambertini> eba
<samwilliam> cruze os dedos, pois eu nunca fiz isso
<Lambertini> uhull
<samwilliam> :D
<Lambertini> foi
<Lambertini> valeu mano
<samwilliam> ok
<samwilliam> vou nessa
<Lambertini> falow
<Lambertini> boa noite
<samwilliam> raven_kil--,  conseguiu usar o apt-build?
<samwilliam> amanhã eu entro e vc me responde
<samwilliam> fui
<samwilliam> boa noite!
<raven_kil--> samwilliam, testando aqui, boa noite
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, maldicao viu
<raven_kil--> Lambertini, rss o que aconteceu ?
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, ele instalou o phpmyadmin
<Lambertini> mas cade as senhas?
<Lambertini> ehehe
<raven_kil--> hehe
<Lambertini> raven_kil--, sabe configurar?
<gabrieldlm> Iai pessoal, alguem sabe como faco pra compilar um arquivo .c para arch powerpc?
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm,  n seria..
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm,  make && make install ?
<gabrieldlm> ?
<gabrieldlm> nao entendi vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm, é compilar .c ou um source?
<gabrieldlm> .c
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm, pq se for só .c acredito q use o gcc no terminal
<gabrieldlm> mas qual a flag?
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm, gcc -c arquivo.c , gcc -o aquivo.o arquivo , ./arquivo
<vitorlobo> eu axo q é assim
<gabrieldlm> nao infelizmente nao e assim...
<gabrieldlm> =/
<gabrieldlm> tem que fazer um crooss com.
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm,  gcc prog.c -o prog
<vitorlobo> depois vc poe
<vitorlobo> ./prog
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm,  se n tiver o gcc instalado tu instala
<vitorlobo> mas acredito q seja nativo
<gabrieldlm> vlw vou dar uma psesquisafa a mais
<vitorlobo> gabrieldlm, é simples assim usar o gcc...ou vc pode usar o codeblocks ou codelite q compila em gcc e g++
<vitorlobo> q fica mais facil
<gabrieldlm> vlw
<Lambertini> dia
<bino> bom dia
<Lambertini> dia
<Lambertini> arguem ai pra e dar uma luz no chroot ?
<Patty> Ola pessoal :)
<magnunpaula> boa bia comunidade
<pauloolhos> bom dia
<JulinBM> wow
<Ursinha> bom dia pessoas do meu Brasil varonil
<Lambertini> dia
<Celso> bom dia
<Lambertini> dia
<Celso> engraçado eu atualizei a versao para 12.04,mas qdo. clico em Configutações do sistema na parte onde se configura wallpaper e icones laterais não aparece a opção de ajutar o tamanho dos icones naquela barra de rolagem.
<Celso> no desktop de casa foi normal,mas aqui na loja não
<Celso> vou almoçar depois vejo isso
<Celso> inté
<jxajro> Saudações a todos!
<jxajro> viu? eu to tentando acessar um site que tá pedindo Java mas acabei de instalar o java! :o Alguem consegue abrir este site sem a mensagem pedindo java?
<jxajro> http://www.a-china.info/instrumentos/mouse.html
<xGrind> vamos ver
<xGrind> Atenção
<xGrind> Requer Java instalado no seu computador.
<jxajro> Oi xGrind, obrigado! Desculpe incomodar! Eu estranhei porque ter java é uma coisa tão comum...que tipo de java é esse que ele pede e que o Linux não tem??
<xGrind> nem sei :/
<jxajro> ???
<jxajro> :o
<jxajro> eu fui na software centre e peguei um java 6, lá. Instalei e achei que tava tudo certo mas pelo visto não estava, né?
<jxajro> Aliás..._vc_ tb não tem esse java premiado que ele pede, né?
<xGrind> eu tenho java instalado aki, mas nao sei pq esta pedindo
<xGrind> é o unico site q pede
<xGrind> este site é confiavel?
<jxajro> olha..nem costumo notar, sabe? eu entro no site e uso os recursos que ele tem, muitos pedem o flash não sei do que..adobe aí eu instalo e boa
<jxajro> sim, é confiável.
<jxajro> (eu acho)
<Lambertini> que que tah pegando?
<jxajro> eu lembro que no 10.10 eu usei o mesmo site sem problemas mas o 11.10 já tá assim.
<jxajro> Oi Lambertini!
<Lambertini> opa
<jxajro> veja este site: http://www.a-china.info/instrumentos/mouse.html
<jxajro> que tipo de java ele está pedindo que é tão especial?
<Lambertini> vamo ve
<jxajro> Ai perai...e se eu tentar abrir no google chrome!?
<jxajro> vou tentar.
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> java 6
<Lambertini> Plug-in Java 1.6.0_31
<Lambertini> Usando versão JRE 1.6.0_31-b05 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
<Lambertini> http://www.java.com/pt_BR/
<jxajro> "não há plugins disponiveis para este conteúdo" pelo menos a mensagem é diferente.
<samwilliam> vc tem que instalar manualmente
<jxajro> java 6? mas foi justamente esse que eu coloquei pelo sofware centre.
<samwilliam> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/02/como-instalar-o-java-6-no-ubuntu/
<jxajro> não foi?!
<Lambertini> jxajro, http://www.java.com/pt_BR/
<Lambertini> ops
<jxajro> ok..vou ver.
<samwilliam> o Java não está mais disponível no software center
<Lambertini> jxajro, http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/instalando-oracle-java-7-ubuntu-ppa.html
<samwilliam> usa o do ubuntu dicas
<Lambertini> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install oracle-jdk7-installer -y
<jxajro> como não samwilliam? seu digitei java lá e boa.
<Lambertini> com isso
<Lambertini> vc instala ele
<jxajro> ok..obrigado...que estranho....como essas coisas mudam...:(
<samwilliam> O java não está mais disponível no software center. Se houver, não está atualizado
<samwilliam> a Oracle mudou a licença do Java e não permite ser "empacotado" pelas distribuições
<jxajro> Viu lambertini!? posso usar as dicas do site que o samwilliam deu?
<jxajro> como instalar o java 6 no ubuntu..
<Lambertini> dexa eu ver
<jxajro> http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2012/02/como-instalar-o-java-6-no-ubuntu/
<samwilliam> pessoal, eu sei o que estou dizendo
<Lambertini> samwilliam, não duvido
<Lambertini> :)
<samwilliam> kkk
<jxajro> o que ele mandou parece um um passo a passo mais fácil de seguir.
<Lambertini> pode ser também jxajro mas é um pouquinho mais
<jxajro> se bem que o que  lambertini mandou é só organizar e digitar.
<Lambertini> trabalhoso
<Lambertini> mas funciona tb
<jxajro> trabalhoso? ok..pra mim não tem problema....preciso aprender a mexer com linux mesmo...:)
<samwilliam> jxajro, segue um dos dois tutoriais do Ubuntu dicas, vc vai ter problemas com o do site da Oracle
<Lambertini> então manda bala
<jxajro> ok..vou instalar e ver o que dá. Obrigado pessoal! :)
<Lambertini> isso
<jxajro> perai...como é? ter probleams com site da Oracle?
<jxajro> porque?
<samwilliam> pq ele é um tutorial genérico
<jxajro> hmmm
<Lambertini> o q ele quis dizer
<samwilliam> experiência própria
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> ok
<jxajro> obrigado
<samwilliam> Lambertini, você viu o Java no software centre do Debian?
<Lambertini> samwilliam, não tenho o software center
<Lambertini> eu instalo o debian netiso
<Lambertini> e instalo só o que eu preciso
<Lambertini> tudo via ssh
<samwilliam> os pacotes do Java ainda estão presentes nas versões mais antigas do Ubuntu e do Debian, mas não recebem atualizações
<samwilliam> com isso, o usuário não consegue accessar bancos e outros sites facilmente
<Lambertini> sei
<Lambertini> eu não uso pra navegar
<Lambertini> no máximo um lynx
<Lambertini> mas ai não precisa de java :p
<samwilliam> kkkk
<linux> oi, gente.
<linux> aí, como eu assito dvs no linux, coloco no drive e abre ele automático ou tem que ir no visualizador de filmes do ubuntu?
<linux> assusto
<linux> droga
<linux> assisto
<linux> votorlobo: vc sabe cara? aliás, tu sabe, como faz? risada
<linux> vitolobo:
<linux> vitorlobo: **
<linux> po, que digitação a minha.
<jxajro> prezados senhores! venho aqui anunciar e agradecer a ajuda prestada por este maravilhoso recurso que é o freenode e o ubuntu-br!
<jxajro> o java 6 está um _espetáculo_!
<jxajro> muito obrigado!
<Lambertini> de nada
<samwilliam> jxajro, precisando ou não, volte aqui
<Lambertini> qual tuto vc fez?
<linux> a risada
<jxajro> xGrind, labertini, samwilliam..espero não ter esquecido ninguém!
<jxajro> vico devendo mais essa.
<Lambertini> :)
<jxajro> mas só por curiosidade...alguem aqui conhece Paulo Kretcheu um linuxista do litoral?
<Lambertini> io no
<linux> acho q n.
<samwilliam> linux, pra assistir DVDs comuns no Ubuntu é só colocar no drive
<linux> samwilliam: cara tipo, e filmes?
<samwilliam> mas na dúvida vc precisa executar este comando pra permitir assistir DVDs criptografados:
<jxajro> ok..dizem que esse paulo kretcheu é o deus do linux no brasil..abaixo do stallman ele é o cara.
<linux> a risada
<jxajro> qualquer coisa que ele tiver de bom fiquem certos que oferecerei aqui como agradecimento.
<xGrind> jxajro, o/
<samwilliam> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<samwilliam> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<jxajro> podem conferi..por enquanto muito obrigado.
<samwilliam> e pronto
<samwilliam> linux, tem uns codecs que recomendam instalar pra não ter problemas com áudio/vídeo, vou tentar encontrar aqui
<linux> a risada
<linux> nao sei pq les criptrografam estas coisas.
<samwilliam> pra dar mais emoção aos crackers
<linux> po se agente logou, comprou, acho que deveria ter direito a ver em que lugar der.
<linux> vich
<linux> risada
<samwilliam> NetMovies é assim, logou assistiu
<linux> bem.
<linux> eu vi os pacotes lá.
<linux> ele nao instala no automático?
<linux> samwilliam: bem, meu orca crachou aqui, vou reiniciar o sistema.
<linux> sabe...
<samwilliam> vc não precisa reiniciar
<samwilliam> só logout e login
<linux> samwilliam: mas tipo, tenta achar o s pacotes pra mim, que eu nao sabia que tinha que instalar, achava que quando eu dava "perm" ele instalava tudo.
<samwilliam> nem sei o q é perm :D
<linux> "permição"
<samwilliam> eu fiz uma lista aqui, ela veio do Ubuntued:
<samwilliam> sudo apt-get install faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 regionset sox uudeview vorbis-tools x264 arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unace-nonfree lo-menubar libx264-dev libmp3lame-dev non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfs libnspr4-0d
<samwilliam> aí tem codecs, descompactadores
<samwilliam> bom q vc não vai precisar de se preocupar com audio, vídeo, zip, rar...
<linux> sim.
<linux> tem coisa nonfree aí, tem licença ou dura só durante um tempo?
<linux> mas.
<linux> vou tentar aeitar meu orca aqui
<linux> ageitar
<linux> mas salva esta lista e me passa daqui a pouco.
<samwilliam> não tem limite de tempo
<linux> vou colar isso no terminal risada
<linux> pera
<linux> vou reiniciar
<linux> ou da logout
<Lambertini> nossa, hoje toh passando mal que dói
<[kernel]> ae
<[kernel]> cheguei
<[kernel]> ;P
<samwilliam> desculpe minha bateria acabou
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> vou ligar meu bt5 ja ja
<samwilliam> aff, foi embora meu apt-build D-:
<[kernel]> botar o outro hd
<[kernel]> AeaeiaUheuaheiaHe
<Lambertini> pra que diabos esse apt-build ?
<linux> voltei
<linux> aaa
<linux> samwillia: mada  aquela lista de novo mano
<linux> william
<linux> samwillia:
<linux> afffff
<linux> samwilliam: risada
<Lambertini> linux, que diabos ce tah tentando fazer?
<linux> instalar uns codeques pra assistir filmes no linux ...
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> linux, pronto
<Lambertini> http://rbytes.net/linux/k-lite-codec-pack-review/
<[kernel]> por isso que uso slack
<[kernel]> ele ja vem no pacote com todos
<[kernel]> hehehe ;D
<[kernel]> install type Full
<[kernel]> :D
<Lambertini> por isso que eu uso conectiva 10 :)
<[kernel]> AUEhiAUehAIUheuiAHeiHAIUehAIheiAHeiuaHeiuahiuiheaHehIAUHeiuHieAUehiaeaHuieaHE
<linux> frisafaaaa
<linux> q coisa, teclado locp
<[kernel]> voce nao tava no debian
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> loco.
<Lambertini> eu toh, falei zuando
<[kernel]> kkk
<Lambertini> imagina conectva
<Lambertini> nem pacote deve ter
<Lambertini> mais
<[kernel]> =S
<Lambertini> os rpms quem mantem ?
<Lambertini> a redhat?
<[kernel]> nao sei :/
<[kernel]> redhat é pago agora né
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> acho que tem a versão de grátis
<[kernel]> nunca usei
<[kernel]> mais era do tempo do meu 1 trampo
<Lambertini> http://br.redhat.com/
<[kernel]> tinha la no servidor de email
<[kernel]> eu ainda nao entendia nada
<Lambertini> ele tentou virar fedora
<[kernel]> mexia so no windows
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<Lambertini> oloko
<Lambertini> eu toh no windows
<Lambertini> http://www.redhat.com/download/howto_download.html
<Lambertini> toh baixando o bsd
<Lambertini> 500 mb o cd
<Lambertini> fazem 8m
<Lambertini> toh no 47%
<[kernel]> eu ja instalei aqui
<Lambertini> mas caiu
<[kernel]> gostei nao
<Lambertini> toh baixando há 400
<[kernel]> instalei o pcbsd
<Lambertini> tava baixando 700 / 800
<[kernel]> aqui chega 2m/s
<Lambertini> porra
<[kernel]> se o site liberar
<[kernel]> mais tem site fdp
<Lambertini> tem quanto de conexão ?
<samwilliam> vc baixa, mas será que pode usar os repositórios da Red Hat pra atualizar?
<[kernel]> nao libera a banda
<[kernel]> 35MB
<Lambertini> caraio
<Lambertini> paga quanto?
<[kernel]> fibra
<[kernel]> mais é variado
<[kernel]> tou pensando em botar full
<[kernel]> mais é carin
<[kernel]> hehehehee
<Lambertini> paga quanto nessA?
<[kernel]> aqui é no preço
<[kernel]> 120,00
<Lambertini> oloko
<Lambertini> eu pago isos em 8mb
<[kernel]> poise :/
<Lambertini> aonde ce tah ?
<[kernel]> concorrencia aqui na city é cruel
<[kernel]> fortaleza/ce
<Lambertini> nossa
<Lambertini> não boto fé
<Lambertini> porque será quem em são paulo
<Lambertini> é caro que dói
<[kernel]> nao sei
<barna> [kernel], tem um quarto sobrando ai?
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> eu ja acho caro
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> cara
<linux> a que droga
<Lambertini> pagaria brincando esse preço
<Lambertini> nessa conexão ai
<linux> crachou  aqui.
<[kernel]> é file cara
<Lambertini> linux, instalou o k lite?
<[kernel]> vou ate passar o cabo
<[kernel]> que eu tou na wlan1
<Lambertini> e quanto tem de upload?
<[kernel]> ta chegando no meu pc só 17MB
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> eu to no wireless tb
<Lambertini> vou jogar no cabo
<[kernel]> geralmente
<[kernel]> o upload é 10% da velocidade
<samwilliam> linux, toma aí a lista
<[kernel]> 35MB -- seria 3,5MB
<samwilliam> sudo apt-get install faac faad ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora flac icedax id3v2 lame libflac++6 libjpeg-progs libmpeg3-1 mencoder mjpegtools mp3gain mpeg2dec mpeg3-utils mpegdemux mpg123 mpg321 regionset sox uudeview vorbis-tools x264 arj lha p7zip p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unace-nonfree lo-menubar libx264-dev libmp3lame-dev non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 ttf-xfree86-nonfree xfs libnspr4-0d
<[kernel]> mais nao chega isso
<Lambertini> chega a 1 ?
<samwilliam> opa, esqueci
<[kernel]> chega no maxino 2,5
<Lambertini> show
<Lambertini> ce tem um servidor ai igual eu tenho aqui?
<samwilliam> vc tem q adicionar uns repositórios antes
<[kernel]> mais ta rocheda
<[kernel]> nada
<[kernel]> uso pra desktop
<Lambertini> poxa
<[kernel]> pra eu brincar
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> que triste
<[kernel]> tou pensando em rodar
<Lambertini> ia dizer pro ce me liberar um ssh com o icast
<Lambertini> :p
<[kernel]> um servidor sim
<[kernel]> ahuiehaiehue
<Lambertini> falando nisso
<Lambertini> preciso configurar essa porqueira de icast
<samwilliam> linux, vc precisa adicionar o mediubuntu, assim:
<Lambertini> nunca consigo
<samwilliam> sudo -E wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> o cara só cai
<[kernel]> kkkk
<[kernel]> esse cara mano
<[kernel]> diz que é deficiente visual
<[kernel]> e quer assistir filmes e tals
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> heheh
<[kernel]> sei que ate dá pra assistir
<Lambertini> às vezes ele só é daltônico
<samwilliam> kkkkk
<[kernel]> :/
<samwilliam> eu desisto, ele entra, pergunta, cai
<[kernel]> é pq ele fica no reboot
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<samwilliam> kkkk
<Lambertini> 18m baixei 500 mb
<Lambertini> devagar
<[kernel]> 500mb aqui baixa em 8
<Lambertini> no reboot asuhdhaus
<[kernel]> mais ou menos..
<Lambertini> playboy!
<linux> [kernel]: tua net deve serrápida pra caramba em?
<[kernel]> em algumas coisas sim
<[kernel]> mais tem muito site que nao libera
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> a net de forlesa é massa, quando eu fui pra aí, baixava coisas em 2 min risada
<[kernel]> esses sites que eu baixo filmes ele a maioria tem controlador de banda
<[kernel]> no servidor
<[kernel]> pra nao laggar
<[kernel]> lá na central
<linux> fortalesa *
<[kernel]> era show quando no meu trampo
<[kernel]> 300MB FIbra Optica
<[kernel]> ae sim
<[kernel]> baixava filme bluray em 7 minutos
<[kernel]> era fodz
<[kernel]> :x
<[kernel]> saudades =x
<linux> ei cara
<linux> friba ótica é net boa?
<linux> fibra ótica :P
<[kernel]> ouxe
<[kernel]> a melhor
<[kernel]> que tem
<[kernel]> quando trabalhava nesse provedor
<[kernel]> no tempo
<[kernel]> eles compraram uma maquina de juntar as fibras
<[kernel]> 1 milhao e meio
<[kernel]> de reais
<[kernel]> carim né
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> fusao dos cabos de fibra optica
<linux> caro, mas se lucrar ...
<[kernel]> agora eles estao com a tecnologia
<[kernel]> cloud computing
<samwilliam> falando nisso, um dia desses um navo jogou a ancora em cima dos cabos de fibra ótica que ligavam o leste da África à internet
<[kernel]> internet nas nuvens
<[kernel]> show
<[kernel]> queria ta ainda lá
<[kernel]> ia aprender muita coisa com isso
<[kernel]> >D
<Lambertini> pior sou eu
<Lambertini> fazendo layout pra politico
<Lambertini> ehehe
<[kernel]> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<[kernel]> nessa caso
<samwilliam> http://www.bbc.co.uk/portuguese/noticias/2012/02/120227_internet_cabos_africa_rw.shtml
<[kernel]> voce deve receber melhor
<[kernel]> =X
<samwilliam> Joselito sem noção
<Lambertini> coitado
<Lambertini> sou apenas um rapaz, latino americano sem dinheiro no banco
<[kernel]> ou tem politico caloteiro tambem ? kkkk
<[kernel]> aiuheauhaia
<Lambertini> sem amigos importantes
<Lambertini> morando no interior
<Lambertini> claro que tem
<[kernel]> se eu tivesse dinheiro
<[kernel]> eu nao sairia falando nao
<[kernel]> pra que
<[kernel]> :/
<Lambertini> http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8081/guilherme.png
<linux> risada
<linux> politico caloteiro risadaaaa
<linux> bem.
<[kernel]> ahiuehuaiaeh
<[kernel]> Lambertini, ta trabalhando pros corrupto doido
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> fazer o que neh?
<[kernel]> é mesmo
<[kernel]> entendo
<[kernel]> lei da sobrevivencia
<[kernel]> :D
<Lambertini> exactp
<[kernel]> a gente nao escolhe nosso pátrao
<[kernel]> infelizmente :/
<linux> ainda to estudando risadaaa
<linux> po, queria ver a interface do mac.
<[kernel]> be isso
<[kernel]> ja quer mexer no mac doido
<linux> ele é bom em?
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<linux> ou nao?
<[kernel]> nunca usei
<[kernel]> dizem q é bom
<Lambertini> arguém aqui transmiti no justin tv??
<[kernel]> boto fé
<[kernel]> mais o linux é melhor
<[kernel]> ;P
<linux> dizem q..
<linux> tem leitor de telas
<Lambertini> mac é show
<linux> entao o resto é de menos ua
<linux> aí, falar nisso
<linux> como é isso de transmitir tv web?
<linux> vi um colega falar nisso :/
<linux> pois é ...
<Lambertini> vc vai precisar tipo do icecast
<Lambertini> ou de um paralero
<Lambertini> eu usava o southcast
<Lambertini> no windows
<Lambertini> não sei se tem no linux
<linux> hum
<[kernel]> deve ter
<[kernel]> com certeza
<[kernel]> kkkkk
<Lambertini> acho mais fácil que o icecast
<Lambertini> mas é tudo a mema linha
<linux> a risada
<linux> quase cai a net aqui de novo ...
<[kernel]> porque linux
<[kernel]> sua net é ruim?
<linux> po a vivo até que é legal mas as vezes, nao tem quem aguente ua
<[kernel]> :/
<[kernel]> 3g?
<Lambertini> dah pra transmitir até pelo VLC player
<samwilliam> aí pessoal, cheguei no assunto depois, mas eu usei mac e só achei bonito
<linux> aéh?
<linux> dizem que mac em segurança é igual a linuxc
<linux> linux.
<samwilliam> os atalhos são muito diferentes, por ex: Alt Gr+W normalmente é o "?" lá fecha as janelas
<Lambertini> o mac os
<linux> hum
<Lambertini> é feito em cima do kernel do linux
<Lambertini> ..
<samwilliam> fui imprimir na rede, erro
<linux> meu orca tá "acelaridinho" na voz
<linux> acelerado *
<samwilliam> Mac OS é UNIX
<samwilliam> UNIX não é linux
<[kernel]> auiheuiahihaeiuaihehaiheiahe
<[kernel]> linux, me diz uma coisa
<samwilliam> kkkk Orca é maluco
<[kernel]> tudo que a gente escreve voce escuta?
<[kernel]> risada
<[kernel]> hahahaha
<linux> serio?
<linux> [kernel]: exato
<samwilliam> linux, o Mac tem um kernel híbrido: Darwin e FreeBSD (certo?)
<linux> só que nao com aquela voz dele risada
<[kernel]> é uma voz padronizada?
<[kernel]> de homem ou de mulher?
<[kernel]> ou de maquina?
<linux> bem nao usei so ouvi falar que ele é bom.
<[kernel]> risada
<samwilliam> kkkk pra mim é uma maquina maluca
<[kernel]> risada
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> hahahahahaahahaha
<linux> bem.
<linux> voz sapi pra linux nao tem mt nao
<linux> tem umas so
<[kernel]> como ela é
<linux> uma aí que eu conheço é paga
<linux> e outra é opensourse
<[kernel]> é de maquina é
<linux> ah, mulher ...
<[kernel]> mentira
<[kernel]> é de homem
<[kernel]> hahahahaahahaha
<linux> lianetts
<linux> voz sapi liane
<linux> :P
<linux> ruim que so pega em ubuntu.
<linux> nao pega em trisquel e taus acho
<linux> tem a vercao para linux mas a que eu uso só uso pra ler uns textos em fim
<linux> agora a voz do orca é de maquina msm
<linux> nemsei explicar como ele fala risada
<linux> risadaaaaa
<linux> [kernel]: tem muitros programas cara, até jogo tem pra nós risadaaaa
<[kernel]> eu sei cara
<[kernel]> todos nos somos iguais perante a deus
<[kernel]> sorriso :D
<linux> tenho uns conhecidos dvs aí do CE.
<[kernel]> massa
<linux> ah, sim risada
<linux> po, ainda tá em 25 % o os pacotes
<linux> po, queria tirar uma cópia do dvd risadaaaaa
<samwilliam> kkk
<linux> seria klegal pra ver dps com mais cauma :D
<samwilliam> vc adicionou o mediubutu?
<linux> tipo
<linux> peguei com um colega, este colega alugou, entao devolver a ele o mais rapido possivel ua
<linux> samwilliam: bem, se tiver como digitar os comandos em partes, eu adiciono, mas tudo aquilo, nao sei se da.
<samwilliam> linux, cria uma imagem do dvd, assm vc pode devolver rapidamente
<linux> samwilliam: eu ainda uso control chift v :D
<samwilliam> :-D somos dois
<linux> como faz?
<linux> uma imágem iso?
<linux> a risada
<samwilliam> sim
<linux> cauma
<samwilliam> vc põe o DVD, ele aparece no desktop
<samwilliam> então vc clica com o botão direito e vai em
<samwilliam> criar imagens
<linux> mas como gera a img do cd?
<linux> teve outro colega que ainda disse "tu nao vai conseguir ver o filme no computador, não dá"
<samwilliam> o Brasero cria imagem
<linux> sim
<samwilliam> depois é só montar e assistir
<linux> o botao direito do mouse tem aqui no teclado e eu nao sabia risada
<linux> po la vai eu instalar
<linux> risadaaa
<linux> em iso cara?
<linux> img em iso?
<samwilliam> iso é mais comum
<samwilliam> põe em ISO
<linux> ainda ta baixando os codexs
<linux> entao so clicar no desktop que ele abre?
<samwilliam> no meu PC, sim
<linux> ei comandos bazicos, como pausa o filme,  adianta e retrocede?
<linux> vou ver dps ...
<samwilliam> no VLC ou no player padrão?
<linux> risada
<linux> quando abre o filme.
<samwilliam> kkk
<linux> como faz?
<linux> control p, e taus?
<samwilliam> desculpe, eu não me lembro
<linux> ah cara
<samwilliam> acho que espaço pausa
<samwilliam> N adianta
<linux> tenho menos de um mês no linux acho
<linux> e pra um novato sei bastante já acho risadaaa
<samwilliam> B volta
<linux> a risada
<samwilliam> kkkk
<samwilliam> tem q testar
<linux> po, poder voltar mas nao adiantar? risadaaa
<linux> samwilliam: conheces o orca?
<linux> samwilliam: risada
<samwilliam> um que fala correndo?
<linux> po, net lenta
<linux> nem posso entrar em chats de texto euem
<linux> sim, leitor de telas
<samwilliam> sim
<samwilliam> por que?
<linux> curiosidade
<samwilliam> kkk
<samwilliam> eu queria saber se existe alternativa pra ele pq ele lê muito rápido
<linux> bem
<linux> tem modos de deixar ele mais lento acho
<samwilliam> e pelo que vi lê atrasado, depois eu queria testá-lo mais
<linux> mas nao me lembro como. :D
<linux> tipo
<linux> pra linux nao tem muitos nao acho
<linux> conheço mais pra windows
<linux> tem o amigo dele, risada
<linux> NVDA
<linux> ele é para windows, mas é a cara do orca ua
<linux> huahuahuahuahua
<linux> po, preciso ajustar a velocidade
<linux> ele tá rapido de mais
<linux> po, que coisa lenta
<samwilliam> kkkkkk
<linux> net tá uma real tartaruga ua
<linux> buh
<linux> kd vcs?
<Lambertini> vixi
<Lambertini> eu tava fazendo uma animação no after effecter
<Lambertini> pra um site
<Lambertini> só sei que nada sei
<[kernel]> valeu socrates
<[kernel]> :D
<Lambertini> :p
<Lambertini> é cafusio
<Lambertini> confúcio
<Lambertini> óia eu escrevendo errado
<Lambertini> coitado
<gabriel_> oi
<Lambertini> oi
<[kernel]> confuso
<Lambertini> O silêncio é um amigo que nunca trai.
<linux> risadaaa
<linux> opa,
<linux> instalando os codexs a
<linux> legal
<linux> vou ver meu filme ua
<linux> huahuahuahua
<linux> a nao
<linux> orca nao
<linux> travou de novo aa
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> instala o vlc ai
<Lambertini> apt-get install vlc
<Lambertini> ele roda todos os filmes
<Lambertini> todos formatos
<linux> vou instalar tb.
<linux> quero este linux turbinado ua
<[kernel]> Hoje Fortaleza/CE ta fazendo 286 anos
<[kernel]> :D
<[kernel]> fumar um pra comemorar
<[kernel]> hahahaha
<Lambertini> cara toh ruim da garganta e toh no ar
<Lambertini> aqui tah fazendo 286 graus
<Lambertini> eheheh
<linux> a risadaaaaa
<linux> pior que fortalesa nem é calorenta
<[kernel]> vish
<linux> achei normal
<[kernel]> aqui chega as vezes a 30graus
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> as vezes até meio friu hua
<[kernel]> a tarde
<linux> ahaha.
<[kernel]> mais igual Piaui
<[kernel]> acho que nao tem nao
<[kernel]> hahahahahaha
<linux> aqui, 49 as vezes #risada
<[kernel]> 49 putz
<[kernel]> ta de brincadeira mano
<[kernel]> isso torra a pele
<[kernel]> ¬¬
<linux> digo 40 risada
<linux> laugh
<linux> mas só no meio dia, claro
<linux> dps vai baixando, acho
<linux> aqui, as vezes sol de matar durante a manhã e atarde dá aquela chuva huahua
<linux> po ainda instalando?
<linux> era pra está instalado isso já.
<linux> pera que vou ver aqui
<[kernel]> porque voce usa nick dos outros?
<[kernel]> :/
<linux> como assim
<[kernel]> esse nick ja é registrado mano
<[kernel]> é de outra pessoa
<[kernel]> só que nao tem proteção
<[kernel]> por isso que voce continua com ele
<[kernel]> é do codeblack
<linux> ah, que eu saiba eu que registrei ua
<[kernel]> hahahahahaha
<linux> agora até queria saber pq nao "registrou corretamente"
<[kernel]> ja ta registrado cara
<[kernel]> desde 2005
<[kernel]> ops
<[kernel]> desde 2009
<linux> hummmmm
<[kernel]> por isso que  nao dá
<linux> fazer q ...
<linux> nao sei que ouve entao
<[kernel]> hahahaha
<linux> huahuahua
<[kernel]> voce nao quer é ver a verdade
<linux> se perderam, fazer oque né? huahuahua
<linux> bem serio.
<[kernel]> se ele quiser te derrubar ele derruba
<linux> vou ver, que ainda ta desepacotando aqui
<[kernel]> so digitar o comando com a senha do nick
<linux> humm
<[kernel]> esse nick aqui na rede
<[kernel]> é o mais monitorado
<[kernel]> de todos
<[kernel]> risada
<linux> a risada
<linux> será msm? huahuahua
<[kernel]> sim cara
<[kernel]> claro
<linux> me dám um bom motivo :D
<[kernel]> voce acha que nessa rede que é de suporte a linux o nick linux não esteja registrado
<[kernel]> só pode estar brincando..
<linux> ah cara
<linux> fala serio1
<linux> se ta aí, é pra ser usado, nao?
<[kernel]> ta beleza cara
<[kernel]> so falei
<linux> [kernel]: em fim
<linux> sabe pq ta demorando a desempacotar?
<[kernel]> que tamanho é o pacote?
<linux> 12 mb
<linux> mas sao vários1
<linux> uns 30 acho
<[kernel]> mais voce pois pra descompactar todos?
<[kernel]> de uma vez só?
<linux> sim
<[kernel]> pode se sentar
<[kernel]> e esperar
<linux> quanto tempo?
<linux> risada
<[kernel]> no minimo 20 minutos
<linux> ei cara
<linux> abri o dvd aqui
<linux> qual aplicativo abro?
<linux> em gente, que aplicativo eu uso?
<Lambertini> arguém aqui sabe configurar o icecast2?
<linux> po gente
<linux> nao quer abrir aqui
<linux> nao acreditoooo
<linux> vou entregar a ele sem ver, aa
<linux> ah abriu, hehehe
<linux> a risadaaaaa
<linux> " nao vais conseguir ver no computador"
<linux> eu sabia
<linux> po ta arranhado
<linux> nao acredito
<linux> po gente
<linux> preciso da visao agora.
<linux> ver os "links"
<linux> de dublação, ptbr, po
<linux> ahuahuahua
<linux> geeeenteeeeeee
<linux> aff...
<linux> fheeei
<linux> #acordem
<barna> to aki
<barna> diga
<linux> barna: cara
<linux> barna: tou com um problema
<barna> linux, qual?
<linux> barna: sabe, que eu nao enchergo, entao, precisei escolher a fala no filme aqui em ptbr mas nao to achando, sabe geralmente em que opção o ptbr fica? primeira opção, segunda, em fim?
<barna> linux, qual o player de video?
<linux> o normal do linux acho
<linux> so coloquei um dvd no drive e coloquei para rodar
<linux> mas ta pedindo para selecionar a linguagem
<barna> linux é a legenda ou o audio?
<Stylles> opa..
<linux> o áudio hua
<linux> tipo
<linux> preciso ouvir em ptbr pra entender, huahuahua
<barna> e é quinta opção da esquerda pra direito, a primeira opção de baixo pra cima!
<linux> tipo
<linux> com as cetas
<linux> como eu faço?
<linux> dou quantas cetas pra baixo para ter o filme em ptbr
<barna> linux, aperta Alt + s, vai entrar direto na opção de audio, acho q tem q dar uma pra direita e depois para baixo
<linux> deixa eu ver.
<linux> mas tipo cara
<barna> linux, mas cada dvd tem uma ordem de idiomas diferente, voce vai ter ir testando quantos para baixo
<linux> aqui o aparece aquele menu onde tu celeciona a opções do filme, erros de gravação, em ptbr e taus em fim
<linux> samwilliam aí ele inicia automatico em pt?
<barna> linux, não entendi!
<barna> linux, tenta abrir o dvd com o smplayer, ele é muito melhor! talvez voce tenha que instala-lo.
<linux> deixa eu ver algo aqui
<samwilliam> vc tem que definir o idioma manualmente
<linux> humm
<linux> vou precisar de uma pessoa que enchergue, jeito
<barna> linux, onde voce mora?
<linux> pará
<linux> pq?
<barna> linux, pensando em alguem que pudesse lhe ajudar a configurar o ubuntu para as suas dificuldades!
<linux> sim ...
<barna> linux, terra boa a sua, ja morei ai!
<barna> linux, tenho uma namorada que é dai!
<linux> sim, risos
<linux> ah cara
<linux> aqui, ninguém gosta de linux acho
<linux> nao gosto muito daqui nao
<linux> barna: mas, tu tem uma ideia se algum dia vao fazer um evento da GNU aqui?
<linux> ou de software livre
<linux> barna: tu é de onde?
<barna> linux, tenho não, estamos querem ir para belem visitar a familia dela nas ferias!
<barna> linux, sou de São Paulo, mas moro em Belo Horizonte
<barna> ja volto! vou bootar!
<samwilliam> barna, vc está morando numa ótima cidade
<barna> samwilliam, eu gosto!!
<barna> samwilliam, vc mora onde?
<samwilliam> Sou de Belo Horizonte
<samwilliam> por isso estou puxando a sardinha pra BH
<samwilliam> eu moro no bairro Dona Clara
<samwilliam> vc conhece muitos usuários do Ubuntu na cidade?
<vitaobasket> i just need to know if can i install ubuntu in notebook dv7
<barna> samwilliam, massa, eu em santa tereza!
<barna> samwilliam, conheço um bom tanto!
<barna> samwilliam, eramos quase que visinho, eu morava no susana!
<vitaobasket> alguem pode me ajudar?
<barna> vitaobasket, em portugues por favor! não conheço esse notebook, especifique ele!
<Lambertini> vitaobasket, bota o cd e manda pau
<vitaobasket> lambertini, uma vez eu instalei, e nao havia conseguido instalar todos drivers
<vitaobasket> sera que vai ter todos disponiveis agora?
<Lambertini> vitaobasket, vai da versão que você instalou e dos drivers do notebook
<Lambertini> creio que sim
<Lambertini> ainda mais o ubuntu
<vitaobasket> tenho 6 gb de ram...placa de video, a versao amd64 serve para intel tb?
<barna> vitaobasket, sim
<linux> po gente
<vitaobasket> x86 le ateh qtos gb de ram?
<linux> tentem me ajudar aí
<samwilliam> amd64
<linux> abri aqui o reprodutor de filmes padrão
<vitaobasket> windows eu sei q le 2
<linux> só que, meu pai disse que nao tem nada pra celecionar
<vitaobasket> ubuntu tb?
<samwilliam> vitaobasket, essa história de RAM é complicada
<linux> mas, tipo, vcs sabem como faz pra celecionar o idioma que aparece?
<samwilliam> instala o amd64 que é execlente
<samwilliam> excelente
<vitaobasket> ok, vou baixar o 64, obrigado pela atencao de todos ai
<Lambertini> CELENTEEEEEEEE
<Lambertini> os caras são feras
<vitaobasket> falando um pouco de ruindows, vcs ja viram um virus que encripta todos os arquivos e renomeia as extensoes?
<samwilliam> não
<vitaobasket> ele renomeia para a extensao ( enciphered)
<samwilliam> Windows, que isso? kkkkk
<linux> hummmmm
<Lambertini> show de bola
<vitaobasket> kkkkkkk......
<Lambertini> good virus
<linux> pois é gente
<Lambertini> seria melhor ainda
<barna> linux, eu nunca consegui ver dvd no reprodutor padrão, tenta instalar o smplayer
<Lambertini> se mandase os dados no e-mail
<Lambertini> do arquivo
<linux> sudo apt-get install smplayer?
<vitaobasket> entao, um amigo pegou esse virus, estava pesquisando, mas nao consegui achar nada a respeito
<linux> qual é melhor, vlc ou smplayer?
<barna> linux, sim
<barna> linux, pode instalar os 2, eu uso mais o smplayer, mas tem dvd que só roda no vlc
<Lambertini> VLC
<samwilliam> eu prefiro VLC
<samwilliam> mas eu consigo assistir em qualquer player
<samwilliam> porém no VLC a qualidade fica melhor
<linux> samwilliam: e como usa o player normal do ubuntu?
<linux> po queria assistir este filme a um século
<linux> entao.
<linux> dpkg com problemas
<linux> executando algum processo la
<linux> vou reiniciar aqui
<linux> merlhor coisa.
<linux> bem
<linux> volto em 15 minutos
<linux> gente
<linux> seguinte é sudo dpkg configure-a?
<linux> barna: é?
<linux> sudo dpkg configure-a?
<linux> preciso executar isso
<linux> me ajudem por favor
<barna> linux, calma!
<linux> dpkg com problemas para instalar pacotes.
<linux> ah, desculpa
<barna> linux, o que voce tem que configurar?
<linux> tou meio ancioso pra ver o filme, sabe como é, eu li todos os livros duma serie aí e  agora quero ver o filme.
<linux> tipo
<linux> pediu para executar dpkg configure -a para "concertar" o problema
<linux> barna: o dpkg foi interrompido aí pediu pra executar isso
<Cuki> linux, qual filme vc esta falando?
<barna> linux, então digita
<linux> sim
<linux> ah um aí[
<linux> infantil @risada
<linux> percy jackson
<linux> eu li a série do moleque toda risadaaa
<Cuki> ah, do ladrao de raios ne?
<linux> sim
<linux> mas ano quem vem sai o mar de monstros
<Cuki> linux, qual o erro q dah?
<linux> tipo
<linux> eu fui instalar o vlc
<linux> entendeu?
<Cuki> wine?
<linux> nao
<linux> na verdade
<linux> eu fui fazer isso
<linux> interrompi um processo
<Cuki> hum hum
<linux> o dpkg tava dando erro, reiniciei o sistema
<Cuki> qual o sistema?
<linux> e agora tá pedindo pra executar configure -a
<linux> ubuntu
<linux> mas só digitar o comando nao dá jeito?
<linux> tipo nao tem como restaurar as confs?€
<Cuki> do vlc, vc diz?
<linux> isso
<linux> aliás
<linux> nao
<linux> outra coisa ali
<Cuki> como vc esta fazendo o comando?
<linux> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Cuki> linux, tenta dkpg --configure nome_do_pacote
<Cuki> apt-get?
<Cuki> vc nao disse dpkg???
<Lambertini> mano
<Lambertini> vou meter fogo nesse icecast
<Cuki> ( :
<Cuki> jimmy hendrix mode on
<Lambertini> asudahusd
<Lambertini> acerteza
<Lambertini> não funciona
<Lambertini> esse bagulho
<Lambertini> nervoso
<Lambertini> !google icecast2
<linux> action tenço
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.icecast.org/
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.icecast.org/download.php
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_webradio_with_icecast2_ices2
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Icecast
<menegotto> olá
<Cuki> linux, :?????
<Cuki> oq aconteceu ae??
<Cuki> ola menegotto
<menegotto> alguém sabe se existe algo similar no ubuntu ?
<menegotto> http://susestudio.com/home
<menegotto> ?
<Cuki> nao abre
<Cuki> eh tipo ubuntu studio???
<menegotto> isso
<menegotto> =)
<Cuki> entao: ubuntu studio
<Cuki> linux, vivo???
<linux> po, consegui concertar o dpkg já acho huahuahua
<Cuki> linux, oq vc fez???
<ps3mania> alguem tem a atualizacao de desbloqueio do ps3 versao 3.56
<ps3mania> ?
<ps3mania> alguem tem a atualizacao de desbloqueio do ps3 versao 3.56
<linux> voltei
<linux> bem
<linux> eu dei
<linux> dpkg --configure -a
<linux> resolveu
<barna_> massa
<Lambertini> samwilliam,
<Lambertini> tae
<samwilliam> voltei
<samwilliam> estou apertado aqui
<samwilliam> eu tinhi um trabalho prático pra hoje e enrolei
<samwilliam> tenho que entregar até 19h
<linux> mas trabalho de escola ou de empresa?
<samwilliam> Faculdade
<samwilliam> É um estudo de caso
<linux> ah, que tu faz na facul?
<linux> info?
<samwilliam> meu caso é o mais Lixunista, ubuntuteiro da Terra
<samwilliam> http://www.canonical.com/sites/www.canonical.com/files/active/Mercadolibre_CS_WEB.pdf
<samwilliam> estudo Sistemas de Informação
<samwilliam> é muito bom o curso
<linux> entao?
<samwilliam> Sistemas de Informação
<linux> po cara
<linux> coisa elgal
<linux> meu pai fez gestão de sistemas
<samwilliam> hum
<linux> samwiliam: cara nao quer baixar aqui o vlc, pq?
<linux> diz que está conectando a ubuntu archves
<linux> archives
<linux> eeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiieeeeeeei
<linux> :D:D:D
<linux> vitorlobo: acorde homem
<linux> bem
<linux> desisto de assitir algo
<[kernel]> google it.
<linux> [kernel]: cara kd tuu
<[kernel]> google
<linux> [kernel]: cara como eu tiro uma iso dum cd?
<linux> cuki: cara ...
<linux> vou rebootar aqui
<Cuki> linux, ?!?!?!
<linux> ainda quero ver este dvd
<linux> tenho que devolver amanhã
<linux> e nem vou ver com cauma
<tartaruga> huahuahua
<tartaruga> huahuahua
<tartaruga> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<linux> po.
<linux> preciso falar com o zandrebran
<linux> viram ele por aí?
<linux> tipo
<linux> queria saber que o orca ler.
<linux> nao consigo usar o vlc nao nao
<linux> o bendito  orca nao ler
<linux> tou começando a me chatear
<linux> quando eu quero algo legal o orca nao ler  a tela.
<[kernel]> voce ja reparou que quer tudo?
<[kernel]> tenso
<linux> tipo
<linux> cara
<linux> so queria ver um filme
<linux> vcs, pessoas normais podem ir onde quizerem, e nós tem  cada barreira que me irrita uito as vezes
<linux> é um saco depender de um leitor de telas
<[kernel]> infelizmente
<linux> que droga
<linux> e ainda tem gente que nao quer ajudar as vees
<linux> nao digo de vcs nao
<linux> tipo
<linux> na escola as vezes tem gente que nao ajuda
<linux> droga
<tartaruga> [kernel]: cara, me diga o nome do programa que gera uma iso, por favr
<tartaruga> favor
<tartaruga> tedio1
<[kernel]> como assim cara
<tartaruga> gerar uma imagem iso
<tartaruga> ISO
<[kernel]> apartir dos arquivos?
<tartaruga> sim
<tartaruga> pegar um dvd e tirar a img iso dele
<tartaruga> po acho que nao vou ver este dvd hoje
<tartaruga> pedi ajuda aqui para verem os idomas pra mim e nao tao "a fim de ajudar"
<tartaruga> idiomas
<[kernel]> tem isomaster
<[kernel]> acetoneiso
<Lambertini> [kernel],
<Lambertini> arguém aqui
<Lambertini> ?
<tartaruga> tou aqui.
<tartaruga> mas
<Lambertini> sabe me dizer como abro a porta 8000 no firewall ?
<tartaruga> tipo tirar uma cópia de um cd e jogar no pc em iso como fazer?
<tartaruga> até eu quero saber.
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<tartaruga> mecher no firewall queria saber tb
<tartaruga> [kernel]: diz aí como eu faço isso? ti tiro uma copia do dvd.
<Coringao> so perguntar amigao
<[kernel]> quem sabe mexer em acetoneiso é o diegovieraeti
<[kernel]> nunca mexi nao :/
<tartaruga> era isso que queria saber
<tartaruga> ma, nao sei como faz
<tartaruga> acetone?
<tartaruga> acetoneiso? risomau
<Lambertini> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 8000 -j ACCEPT
<tartaruga> um belo comando em?
<Lambertini> alguém me faz um favor?
<cuki> pergunta: alguem aqui manja kde???
<Lambertini> alguém? preciso de um help de myslq
<tartaruga> consegui vir o  filme
<tartaruga> mas quero tirar a iso dele
<tartaruga> [kernel]: tu nunca usou um programa iso cara?
<Lambertini> alguém aqui?
<tartaruga> eu estou aqui
<tartaruga> po nao gostei deste filme naop
<tartaruga> muito sem graça huahuahua
<tartaruga> nao tem nada haver com o livro po
<tartaruga> barna: po cara
<tartaruga> barna: me arrependi
<tartaruga> barna: o filme é muito chato risada
<barna> tartaruga, linux? é vc?
<tartaruga> barna: sim
<tartaruga> brana: risada
<tartaruga> barna: tipo percy jackson filme nao tem nada haver com o livro
<tartaruga> barna: nao tem umas lutas, e o filme é muito pequeno
<barna> tartaruga, eu ja tinha visto o filme! tb num gostei!
<barna> mas nunca li o livro
<tartaruga> barna: se tu ler, vai ter uma raiva do filme, é muito diferente
<tartaruga> barna: era pra ter uma luta com ares
<barna> hummmm
<tartaruga> barna: a luta com a medusa era pra ser mais legal
<tartaruga> barna: e o raio era pra cronos
<tartaruga> o titan
<tartaruga> eu li toda coleção do livro risada
<barna> a maioria desses filmes num chega nem aos pés dos livros
<tartaruga> agora tá até em outra série do livro.
<tartaruga> mas  dizem que harry se parece com o livro
<barna> eu num li esse livro tb!
<tartaruga> barna: tipo, cronos consegue sair do "tártaro" e no último livro percy derrota ou luta com ele, e do mesmo jeito ele vence.
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-14
<tartaruga> e taus
<barna> um q eu li, foi o Historia sem Fim!
<tartaruga> agora tá em outra série.ç
<barna> o livro é muito bom, o filme é prá criança
<tartaruga> e no filme ainda vam pra o mar de monstros
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> eu queria
<Lambertini> juro que eu queria
<Lambertini> saber o que nautilus+
<Lambertini> faz
<Lambertini> eu dei
<tartaruga> nautluz é tua área de trabalho po
<Lambertini> apt-get --purge remove mysql-server nautilus+
<Lambertini> ele tah faz meia hora
<tartaruga> que eu saiba
<Lambertini> instalando
<Lambertini> e removendo pacote
<tartaruga> bem.
<barna> nautilus é o navegador de arquivos
<tartaruga> barna: então, na segunda série quem se ergue sao os gigantes de gaia
<tartaruga> pra vingar a "morte" de cronos o titan
<tartaruga> mas tá perdendo a graça o livro
<barna> tartaruga, vamos mudar pro canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic???
<tartaruga> o autor tá fazendo duas séries diferentes então alguma tem que sair ruim acho huahuahua
<tartaruga> ah, risada
<barna> hehehehehehehehe
<tartaruga> aqui tem tanto tópico risomau
<tartaruga> pois é cara a questão é que se fizessem filmes pelo menos perto doque o livro fala, seria muito melhor
<barna> isso é verdade!
<tartaruga> eu até me irritei risada
<tartaruga> estragaram a série
<tartaruga> quero so ver como vam continuar os proximos filmes
<tartaruga> vou ler a wikipedia pra ver como vai ser ...
<barna> tartaruga, só pra deixar claro, aki nessa canal é pra falar exclusivamente de suporte tecnico em ubuntu! e o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic é pra falar de tudo o q quiser!
<barna> mas como num tem querendo suporte ta liberado! mas se alguem precisar de suporte temos q ir p/ outro canal!
<tartaruga> sim ...
<tartaruga> barna: aliás, mudando de assunto quero pedir uma ajudinha.
<barna> pode mandar
<tartaruga> como manipula melhor as isos?
<tartaruga> ou melor, os fortatos "ISO"
<barna> tartaruga, o q vc quer fazer com eles?
<tartaruga> tipo gerar isso
<tartaruga> fiz rapidinho com um cd aqui, mas e o inverço?
<barna> tartaruga, eu uso o dd pra fazer isso!
<tartaruga> "gravar" a img iso num cd.
<barna> dd if=(origem) of=(nome do arquivo).iso
<barna> tartaruga, só clicar com o direito nela e abrir com o braseiro, ele ja grava no cd
<tartaruga> que burro eu sou
<tartaruga> copiar 5 gb assim sem mais ou menos aaa
<tartaruga> ei cara como eu gero uma iso do meu sistema?
<barna> exemplo! supondo q o seu sistema esteja na primeira partição do seu hd
<tartaruga> mas no linux, tem esta e partições?
<tartaruga> c, d, e em fim?
<barna> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=sistema.iso
<barna> tartaruga, tem mas não com os nomes c, d, e etc....
<barna> é sdxy onde x=letra do hd, 1=a 2=b etc...
<barna> e y=numero da partição, 1, 2, 3 etc....
<Lambertini> alguém sabe
<Lambertini> como eu libero o acesso externo do mysql ?
<barna> exmplo, a quinta partição do segundo hd é sdb5
<barna> Lambertini, mexi com mysql 2h e quase fiquei louco! apaguei e nunca mais!
<Lambertini> hehe
<barna> Lambertini, vc manja de ingles?
<Lambertini> sim de levinho
<barna> #mysql
<tartaruga> po net caiu nao, foi aqui msm
<tartaruga> a po
<tartaruga> eu quero falar com e ele cai?
<tartaruga> huahuahua
<Dioh> eaew
<tartaruga> nickservna,esgente
<tartaruga> gente
<tartaruga> como eu acesso a pasta /home/leandro?
<tartaruga> tipo em modo de sistema de arquivos.
<xGrind> esses caras fazem pergunta e saem -.-'
<tartaruga> euem!
<tartaruga> neeet leeentaaa
<tartaruga> sim  gente como eu acesso as pastas?
<tartaruga> tipo o disco raíz o diretório "/"
<xGrind> cd /home/leandro
<tartaruga> po
<tartaruga> tipo sistemas de arquivos
<tartaruga> sem ser terminal
<tartaruga> pelo terminal eu sei po
<xGrind> sudo nautilus
<xGrind> vc coloca sua senha e pode abrir qq coisa no nautilus como administrador
<tartaruga> fhummmm
<tartaruga> hummmm
<Rudolf> kkkkkkkkkk
<xGrind> ?
<tartaruga> NAUTILUS?
<Rudolf> tartaruga: http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus
<LACabeza> ei, eu to usando o 12.04 aqui...
<LACabeza> até agora tá tudo legal, exeto o gnome-xchat
<LACabeza> que sempre dá crash ao abrir
<LACabeza> alguem já viu isso?
<LACabeza> !paste
<LACabeza> !paste $ xchat-gnome
<LACabeza> (xchat-gnome:12102): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: TopicLabel.creation-function
<LACabeza> (xchat-gnome:12102): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: ConversationPanel.creation-function
<LACabeza> (xchat-gnome:12102): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: TextEntry.creation-function
<LACabeza> (xchat-gnome:12102): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: FindBar.creation-function
<LACabeza> (xchat-gnome:12102): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: StatusBar.creation-function
<LACabeza> XChat CRITICAL *** default event text failed to build!
<LACabeza> Abortado (imagem do núcleo gravada)
<LACabeza> ps: como usa o !paste?
<[kernel]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<LACabeza> ah, vlw =D
<[kernel]> :D
<JavaNunes> oi
<JavaNunes> viadinhos do meu brasil
<hlo> ola a todos
<hlo> tem brasileiros
<hlo> gostaria de uma ajuda
<hlo> fazer dual boot
<ThiagoSalles> Alguem pode me informar se o skype pega no ubuntu?
<shallwe> opa fala galera, alguém com ubuntu 12.04?
<ZandreBran> Ôlas shallwe, eu
<diegovieira> :X
<Patty> OLa :)
<NightCrawller> Bom dia a todos. Sou novo no ramo mas estou disposto a aprender...
<NightCrawller> Gostaria de saber sobre uma versão do ubuntu que é versão 12.03.2, alguém está sabendo sobre essa versão existe mesmo??
<xGrind> NightCrawller, nao existe essa versão
<xGrind> raiva desses caras q perguntam e saem ¬¬
<Patty> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/edubuntu-live/12.03.2
<Patty> :P
<Lambertini> qualé
<Lambertini> que chato isso
<Lambertini> o iphone bloqueia o nagulho desconecta
<Lambertini> o povo enche a cara despois fica ai tudo out
<DavyS> o.O
<Lambertini> ^^
<Patty> kkkkk
<Lambertini> devia ter xchat pro iphone
<xGrind> Lambertini, vc esta usando oq?
<lipearu> boa tarde
<DavyS> boa tarde
<Lambertini> xGrind, cara
<Lambertini> to usando o xmango lite
<lipearu> davys, uma vez eu tinha visto no site do ubuntu uma iso que ja instala com dual boot
<xGrind> eu uso um no meu celular, e o cel é vagabundo.
<lipearu> DavyS: sabe se eh aquela principal?
<Lambertini> entao
<Lambertini> o phodo do iphone é que vc so instala o que tem no itunes
<Lambertini> apple story
<DavyS> lipearu:  o ubuntu vem com o grub, ele permite multiboot
<Lambertini> ate tem como desbloquear isso com o jail
<xGrind> meu cel nem android tem ;x
<Lambertini> mas é um trampo dos diabos
<Lambertini> prefiro pagar
<lipearu> DavyS: hmmm. no site do ubuntu.com tem um windows installer la
<Lambertini> tenho um legal pro meu outro cel em java
<lipearu> DavyS: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<Lambertini> roda redondinho
<lipearu> nesse instaler ele vem em PT-BR ?
<DavyS> lipearu: o wubi serve pra instalar o ubuntu dentro do windows
<DavyS> se não me engano tem pt-BR sim
<lipearu> DavyS:  a sim, tipo uma VM?
<DavyS> lipearu: não, em vez de particionar o hd ele instalar o ubuntu dentro de uma pasta do windows
<DavyS> ele instala*
<lipearu> hmmm. na verdade a VM nao particiona o HD. cria um HD virtual.
<DavyS> sim
<DavyS> mas o wubi não é vm
<DavyS> vc tem q reiniciar pra mudar de sistema
<lipearu> com o wubi?
<DavyS> ele só instala o ubuntu "dentro" do windows
<DavyS> sim
<lipearu> hmmm
<Patty> dentro da .iso
<lipearu> eh recomendado?
<Patty> nao
<Patty> fica lento
<lipearu> o certo mesmo entao eh baixar a .iso ?
<Patty> instala do zero, acredito q vc nao precise do windows, (Só se for jogar)
<lipearu> heheheh
<lipearu> alem de jogar, nao eh soh eu que uso o PC
<lipearu> queria instalar o ubunto pra usar pra faculdade
<lipearu> ubuntu*
<lamberman> agora sim
<DavyS> o melhor e instalar normalmente com a .iso
<lamberman> vim pro meu smartphone java
<DavyS> o instalador do ubuntu tá bem intuitivo
<DavyS> ^^
<lipearu> aquela que tem no site http://www.ubuntu-br.org ?
<DavyS> tanto faz
<DavyS> é a mesma iso do ubuntu.com
<lipearu> hmmm
<lipearu> vou baixar aqui entao
<lipearu> da pra dar uma estudada
<DavyS> blz
<DavyS> qualquer dúvida só perguntar
<DavyS> :)
<lipearu> obrigado DavyS e Patty
<lipearu> blz. vlw
<Patty> ;)
<Patty> Pergunta paralela: Alguém trabalha á mais de 5 anos com o FreeNAS? /query Patty
<tartaruga> oii
<tartaruga> oiee
<Patty> ola
<tartaruga> patty: como vai?
<Patty> vou +/- e vc tartaruga ?
<tartaruga> patty: vou bem, tipo, sou o linux de sempre, mas gostei deste nick huahuhauha
<Patty> :P
<tartaruga> patty: que distro linux tu usa?
<Patty> arch / suse
<tartaruga> sim.
<tartaruga> patty: e como é?
<Patty>  não entendi
<tartaruga> patty: a distro é boa?
<Patty> cada distro tem seus defeitos mas da para ajustar :)
<tartaruga> acho que sim ...
<Patty> uso o suse como (Modelo) estou modelando o yast pro arch :)
<tartaruga> tu entende "bem" de linux? ou novata?
<Patty> falta alguns anos ainda para dizer :) não sou novata
<tartaruga> quanto tempo tu usa GNU/linux?
<tartaruga> patty: mais ou menos ...
<Patty> acredito q uns 3
<tartaruga> eita
<tartaruga> entao tu ja entende rasoavelmente, bem huahuahua
<Patty> não só um pouco
<tartaruga> patty: quantos anos tu tem?
<Patty> 35
<tartaruga> patty: e quantos anos no rwindows? :P
<Patty> vai saber hehehehe
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<tartaruga> risada
<tartaruga> patty: ah, sou muito novato no GNU/Linux, meses ...
<GTK_Thi> eu uso GNU/Linux a quase 6 meses, ou 3, não me lembro...
<Patty> o tempo passa muito rapido, logo vai estar com 1 ano, você irá olhar para o passado e dizer, puxa já 1 ano :P
<GTK_Thi> Comecei pelo ubuntu, mas agora estou utilizando outra
<tartaruga> pois é, :D
<tartaruga> bem vou da uma volta ali risada
<tartaruga> ver se acho umas pessoas ...
<GTK_Thi> oi.
<novato_br> eu sempre criticava o ubuntu pq era dependente de mtos pacotes e tal e que tinha que usar as configs no braço e tal
<novato_br> agora tah virando um windows
<novato_br> agora, eu quero o ubuntu de volta
<novato_br> um ubuntu que estimule a inteligencia do user.
<novato_br> LOL
<novato_br> dah pra entender?
<novato_br> ser humano eh mto insatisfeito
<Patty> arch
<novato_br> eu nunca peguei o arch
<novato_br> peguei o slack
<novato_br> mas o slack era mto pobre em programas graficos
<novato_br> agora, eu não sei como está
<[kernel]> say No to Windows
<[kernel]> say Yes to Linux
<[kernel]> :D
<DavyS> [kernel]: e mac?
<DavyS> ;x
<[kernel]> ;X
<novato_br> o windows melhorou mto
<novato_br> as versoes antigas arrggghhhh
<Ricardo__> deixa meu debian aki e era isso
<Ricardo__> ehehe
<Ricardo__> com gnome2.x e seja feliz ahaha
<Ricardo__> nao esses unity
<DavyS> uma hora voce vai ter que mudar
<DavyS> gnome 2 morreu
<DavyS> ;/
<novato_br> não curti o unity
<novato_br> mas dah pra acostumar-se com ele
<novato_br> ele fica pratico mesmo em algumas coisas
<[kernel]> <DavyS> gnome 2 morreu
<novato_br> não sei  o que a galera do linux fizeram, mas o sistema de indices deles pra buscar arquivos eh mto superior ao da MS
<[kernel]> morreu pra quem nao sabe instalar ele novamente
<[kernel]> é só trocar
<[kernel]> pelo unity
<[kernel]> basta querer
<[kernel]> ;P
<DavyS> [kernel]: quis dizer que não vai mais ser desenvolvido
<DavyS> obvio que sempre podemos instalar
<[kernel]> sim
<[kernel]> ja tem o 3 né
<novato_br> mas vai chegar uma hora que a incompatibilidade será inevitável
<novato_br> eu acho que temos que nos acostumar com as mudanças
<novato_br> faz parte do processo de evolução: eh natural
<[kernel]> ninguem é obrigado a usar nada
<[kernel]> a distribuiçao é livre
<[kernel]> voce que tem o livre abitrio de escolher o que voce se identifica mais
<[kernel]> :D
<novato_br> certamente, [kernel], mas há coisas que não se prendem ao tempo
<novato_br> ainda mais quando se trata de SOs livres
<novato_br> que evoluem mto rapido
<novato_br> um dos motivos pra eu parar de usar o ubuntu foi isso, qdo tava aprendendo os recursos novos e acostumando com a distro lançavam uma outra
<novato_br> como sou viciado em novidades
<novato_br> eu tinha que baixar
<novato_br> foi assim no 6.10, 7.04, 7.10, 8.04, 8.10 ateh 9.04
<novato_br> qdo não aguentei mais
<DavyS> verdade
<DavyS> cheguei a pensar em ir pra uma rolling release por causa disso
<DavyS> ;/
<novato_br> DavyS: hehehe
<[kernel]> novato_br, é so voce continuar na que voce esta
<[kernel]> só atualizar os pacotes
<[kernel]> eu faço assim :)
<novato_br> [14:37:20] <novato_br> como sou viciado em novidades
<novato_br> não adianta, [kernel]
<[kernel]> ah sim
<[kernel]> entao nao vai parar nunca
<novato_br> aham
<[kernel]> todo dia sai um pacote novo
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<novato_br> mas isso acontecia
<[kernel]> vai atualizar todo dia?
<[kernel]> :/
<novato_br> os softwares que ficam no pc jah ficavam no autoupdate
<ivanbajr> boa tarde
<ivanbajr> alguém sabe como colocar musica no empathy?
<Lambertini> terde povo
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat>  bom to precisando de uma força ,
<sagat>  se quiser faça o estudo de caso ... ok
<sagat>  uma empresa da minha região , por saber que sou analista em redes e segurança , me passou um caso no qual
<sagat>  ele tinha uma empresa terceirizada que o fazia o serviço de t i , logo quando houve a primeira desavença , no qual não entrei em detalhes , o cara troco a senha do servidor que é um freebsd com ipfilter e nat  e tres interfaces de rede trabalhando na rede pela IPV6
<sagat> e o restante da rede trabalha em ipv4
<sagat>  logo ele usou uma teredo , até ai tudo bem
<sagat>  agora oque pega a senha do r2 (WIndows) ja está na mão , agora o banco ta barrado tb , o pentest que foi executado uma ferramenta snnifer , mas não chego até  o passwd para alterar a senha alguem tem alguma dica
<Patty> troca a base das senhas (Como se trata de um bsd favor #freebsd)
<Patty> fui
<sagat> oloco sério mesmo
<sagat> mas sou usuário ubuntu , quero usar ferramentas debian
<sagat> se eu precisa se ir até o bsd eu estaria me enfraquecendo diante do inimigo
<sagat> me descupe mas não acho a melhor saida , sou ubunteiro
<sagat> e debian na veio
<sagat> obrigado a todos e me perdoe por agluma coisa
<Lambertini> cada doido
<Lambertini> !Drupliconzinho
<Lambertini> só você me entende :(
<Lambertini> !Drupliconzinho, olá!
<Lambertini> !olá
<Lambertini> !ola
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Olá! Sou Drupliconzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<Lambertini> !rolá
<Lambertini> ehehehe
<[kernel]> !adeus
<[kernel]> !kkkkk
<Lambertini> não sei
<Lambertini> só eu posso dar esse comando
<Lambertini> fiz um modulo
<Lambertini> ehhee
<Lambertini> de segurança
<[kernel]> uia
<[kernel]> pra ninguem invadir o teu bot é
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> pois é
<Lambertini> consegui configurar a merda do icecast2 http://lambertini.no-ip.biz:8888/live
<Lambertini> só ainda não consegui fazer essa praga rodar vídeo
<[kernel]> vai dar certo
<[kernel]> quando a pessoa quer aquilo
<[kernel]> consegui
<[kernel]> pelo menos eu
<[kernel-]> [kernel]: oi chará
<[kernel-]> risadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel-]> [kernel]: taVA AFIM DE "BRINCAR" DIA TAVA MEIO TEDIANTE HOJE HUAHUAHUA
<[kernel-]> risadaa
<[kernel-]> sabe como é...
<[kernel-]> :O
<gnome--> risada
<gnome--> f[kernel]: tu sabe usar o totem cara?
<gnome--> falaa
<Orca> ah nao acredito
<Orca> nick registrado tb?
<Orca> aaaaaaa
<Orca> po ja registraram os melhores nicks huahuahua
<Orca> aff
<Orca> [kernel]: buh
<[kernel]> kkkkkk
<[kernel]> Orca, assisto filme nele cara
<[kernel]> o totem
<Lambertini> arguém aqui pode me ajudar com chroot?
<Orca> [kernel]: preciso saber como ativa ele e como troca o idioma de áudio dos dvds cara se puder ajudar me ajuda aí, tou com uma imagem iso aqui e quero ver, mas nao sei como.
<Orca> gnnnnnttttt
<[orca]> ffpo isso que dá entrar com nick registrado
<[orca]> aqui me derrubaram acho huahuahuahau
<[orca]> [kernel]: fala aí cara por favor, como usa o totem.
<[orca]> falalalalalal
<xGrind> [orca], como assim como usa o Totem?
<Lambertini> cara
<Lambertini> pavorei com jail
<Lambertini> hehehe sou PHODA
<Lambertini> !font
<Lambertini> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<Lambertini> thx
<[orca]> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<[orca]> aquilo, é um bot?
<[orca]> !google percy jackson
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.percyjacksonbooks.com/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percy_Jackson
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0814255/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.percyjackson.co.uk/
<[orca]> interessante
<[orca]> !divine o gtk_thi está aqui?
<[orca]> ah, comando nao pega huahuahua
<GTK_Thi> !google 123
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://www.123greetings.com/
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/123
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://www.123.net/
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://www.123burgershotbeer.com/
<[orca]> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<Lambertini> [orca], tah se divertindo ?  rs
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<[orca]> risada
<Lambertini> !ajuda google
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, google -- None
<[orca]> talvez, sim
<Lambertini> !ajuda youtube
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, youtube -- None
<Lambertini> porra deu pau nas coisas
<Lambertini> !youtube lambertini
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.youtube.com/user/lambersax/feed
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dz13L_4lRnh4
<GTK_Thi> eita droga
<[orca]> interessante
<[orca]> po se controla mano
<Lambertini> depois tenho que dar manutenção nele
<Lambertini> toh criando uma shell pra isso
<[orca]> ah, tu é o responssa por ele?
<GTK_Thi> lambertiny: ele é seu?
<[orca]> deixa eu adivinhar, ele é em twisted?
<GTK_Thi> lambertiny: Ele é em que linguagem?
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> é meu
<Lambertini> phython
<GTK_Thi> code: for i in range(10): print i
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> esse é o comando do meu bot
<[orca]> aposto que foi ``janela errad''
<[orca]> errada
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: fiz de propósito
<[orca]> ah, sei ...
<[orca]> !aprenda
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<Lambertini> !ajuda aprenda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, aprenda -- Aprende alguma coisa. Sintaxe: aprenda [termo] > [frase]
<[orca]> !aprenda oi
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<GTK_Thi> o q ele pode fazer, lambertiny?
<Lambertini> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<Lambertini> esses comandos ai
<[orca]> !aprenda oi oi
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], Aprender o quê? Você não mandou nada
<Lambertini> !aprenda orca > iniciante
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Obrigado, aprendi mais uma! [1]
<Lambertini> !diga orca
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, orca é iniciante
<Lambertini> ;)
<[orca]> lambertini: cara era bom dá uma evoluida nele né? huahauahuha
<GTK_Thi> ACTION dá risada
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> era bom
<GTK_Thi> acho q vou da uma mechida nele
<[orca]> action rindo
<GTK_Thi> fonte
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, se vc sabe python
<Lambertini> fique a vontade
<[orca]> ele sabe
<GTK_Thi> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<[orca]> era bom se os usuários dessem uma melhorada nele, ele interpretasse mais comandos nao?
<[orca]> pena que eu nao sou bom em python senao acho que ajudava :O:O
<Lambertini> [orca], sim, estou montando uma shell pra isso
<Lambertini> como repositório
<[orca]> isso.
<GTK_Thi> lambertiny: vou fazer o comando divine para o seu bot, baseado no meu.
<[orca]> o bot do gtk_thi, ele responde a comandos, tipo "bom dia" em fim, so que so funciona em chats. nao em irc acho ...
<Lambertini> o que divine faz ?
<GTK_Thi> lambertiny: depois, vc quer as modificações?
<Lambertini> vc usa algum programa de versão ?
<[orca]> ele usa python.
<Lambertini> sim
<GTK_Thi> uso o contralodar de versões bazaar
<Lambertini> mas controle de versão é tipo svn
<Lambertini> svn
<GTK_Thi> controlador
<[orca]> agora lambertini, o bot dele nao fazz pesquisas na google ...
<Lambertini> bazzar
<Lambertini> não conheço
<Lambertini> mas vou instalar
<GTK_Thi> acho q vou tentar basear no bot do lambertiny
<[orca]> nao conhece o bazaaar?
<GTK_Thi> sudo apt-get install bzr
<GTK_Thi> é um sistema de controle de versões da canonical
<[orca]> !google bazaar
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.harpersbazaar.com/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://bazaar.canonical.com/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.thebazaar.com/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bazaar
<Lambertini> não preciso de sudo aqui
<Lambertini> eheheheh
<Lambertini> tem o repositório dele ai ?
<[orca]> pq cara?
<Lambertini> pra instalar
<GTK_Thi> bem da para pegar ele direto do lp
<GTK_Thi> na página de downloads do bazaar tem
<GTK_Thi> bem vou tentar modificar o teu bot
<[orca]> po cara
<Lambertini> meu apt-get deu pau
<[orca]> já ouviu falar no cobrinha ? script do nosklo? que fica na #python-br?
<Lambertini> sim
<[orca]> entao
<[orca]> o divine dele.
<GTK_Thi> o lambertiny fica no canal python-br tb
<[orca]> radonmisa uma msg e retorna ao irc.
<Lambertini> é com I
<Lambertini> lambertini
<Lambertini> heehe
<GTK_Thi> mas o cobrinha/infobat são muiito complexos
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: ahaha
<[orca]> bem, nao vi ele la ainda acho.
<Lambertini> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<Lambertini> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/debian.las.ic.unicamp.br_debian_dists_squeeze_main_i18n_Translation-en
<[orca]> bah
<Lambertini> meu é squezze
<Lambertini> (Debian 2.6.32-41squeeze2)
<GTK_Thi> dupliconzinho: ola
<[orca]> queria ver um video em iso aqui, filmemas temq ue celecionar o idioma mas nao sei fazer isso com acessibilidade o zandrebran sumil
<Lambertini> shit
<Lambertini> é !ola
<GTK_Thi> nao sei como se escreve isso
<Lambertini> !ola
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Olá! Sou Drupliconzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<GTK_Thi> !ola
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Olá! Sou Drupliconzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<[orca]> ahahaha
<[orca]> 	
<GTK_Thi> tou olhando o código dele
<[orca]> lambertine: da uma ajuda no totem, tem como celecionar o audio em ptbr?
<[orca]> hummmmmm[
<Lambertini> que?
<lostdogbang> aew galera
<lostdogbang> tentei instalar o ubuntu 12 no tampo
<lostdogbang> não rolou
<Lambertini> why not?
<lostdogbang> bekauzer may spaçe in rard draive is note çufysien
<lostdogbang> t
<lostdogbang> um erro besta
<lostdogbang> iria mostrar para meu cheef
<iFail-Ubuntu> lol
<lostdogbang> instalaria em todad as maquinas
<lostdogbang> agora só segunda
<lostdogbang> o problema que aki em casa foi de bo
<lostdogbang> a
<lostdogbang> bom deixa pra lá
<[orca]> q???
<Lambertini> eheh
<Lambertini> resolvi meu apt
<Lambertini> fdp
<Lambertini> bzr
<Lambertini> instalado
<[orca]> ei lambertini
<Lambertini> [orca], oi
<[orca]> ajuda la no reprodutor de filmes
<[orca]> :P
<Lambertini> [orca], ajudar o que ? diz ai
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> queria trocar de idioma com acessibilidade, que o orca lesse a tela.
<[orca]> trocar o idioma do filme para português
<lostdogbang> alguem concegiu arrumar DEFINITIVAMENTE a infelicidade do nvidia
<Lambertini> mas o que é roca?
<Lambertini> orca ?
<lostdogbang> ?
<lostdogbang> vc ai no canto da sala, cutucando o nariz
<lostdogbang> comendo tatu
<[orca]> orca, po nao sabe?
<[orca]> leitor de telas po
<lostdogbang> pode me ajudar
<Lambertini> [orca], não conheço cara, só uso linux via texto
<Lambertini> never used startx
<Lambertini> :(
<Lambertini> !google orca trocar o idioma do filme para português
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.cinetube.com.br/
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.tecmundo.com.br/3262-as-novas-tecnologias-do-filme-avatar.htm
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.fnac.com.br/pc-zoo-tycoon-2-marine-mania-expansao-FNAC,,informatica-42292-9120.html
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, http://www.softonic.com.br/s/filmes-desenho-animado-gratis
<[orca]> ótimo
<[orca]> digita no teu terminal "orca" que tu descobre
<GTK_Thi> !divine teste
<GTK_Thi> eita nao deu.
<GTK_Thi> !divine
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi,
<Lambertini> não vai funcionar
<Lambertini> vc tem que por o código no servidor e rodar
<[orca]> nao nao
<lostdogbang> lamberti vc está assistindo filme sem interface X
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, ssh: lambertini.no-ip.biz
<Lambertini> user: twistd  senha: implementacao
<Lambertini> coloca seu source ai
<Lambertini> lostdogbang, não
<Lambertini> uso windows
<lostdogbang> nãaaaaao
<Lambertini> só mexo com servidor man
<Lambertini> ehheeh
<lostdogbang> poha meu para de brincar
<Lambertini> sou designer
<lostdogbang> a ok
<lostdogbang> respeito ao próximo do próximo
<lostdogbang> do próximo
<GTK_Thi> !divine me obedece!
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, global name 'random' is not defined
<[orca]> a risada
<[orca]> pelo menos agora ele "desbugou"
<[orca]> em fim
<lostdogbang> como vc instalou o messenger no modo de texto lambertini
<GTK_Thi> !divine vai me obedecer?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *vai me obedecer? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela diz:
<[orca]> digita lambertine no teu terminal orca se tu tiver na "forma física" aí no linux.
<Lambertini> lostdogbang, não uso msn no modo texto cara eu só uso SERVIDORES
<Lambertini> mas deve ter por ai msn pro texto
<Lambertini> lostdogbang,
<lostdogbang> sim
<GTK_Thi> agora está funcionando
<[orca]> po essa foi de rir
<GTK_Thi> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, <Fault 1: "<class 'xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError'>:not well-formed (invalid token): line 26, column 20">
<[orca]> action rargalhando
<GTK_Thi> como faz para ele colar o código no bpaste
<GTK_Thi> !bpaste
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, colocou seu cod no ssh ?
<lostdogbang> terminei de montar no facão um servidor com ubuntu lambertini
<Lambertini> lostdogbang, não uso ubuntu
<lostdogbang> imagino
<Lambertini> mas é legal :)
<Lambertini> uso debian
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: acontece q tou com um linux na minha frente e agora
<lostdogbang> usei porque ele é interessado
<lostdogbang> e iria acabar mechendo
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, e porque não roda o bot ?
<GTK_Thi> ele estava aqui
<Lambertini> lostdogbang, sim, ele tem modo gráfico bonitim :)
<Lambertini> tah executando
<lostdogbang> poisé
<Lambertini> python nome.py ?
<[orca]> que coisa
<lostdogbang> vc poderia me dar o brilho momentaneo de suas dexcobertas lambertini
<lostdogbang> relacionado a servidores
<Lambertini> lostdogbang,  o que vc precisa?
<Lambertini> se estiver ao meu ancance
<lostdogbang> quero o teu diamante
<[orca]> lambertine cara
<lostdogbang> seu recurso chave
<[orca]> queria usar o php no meu server mas nao sei ativar, sabe me dier pq?
<lostdogbang> webmin
<lostdogbang> ou outro
<Lambertini> [orca], instalou ele ?
<[orca]> !divine teste
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *teste *
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], Ela se modifica.
<lostdogbang> usa vnc
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], Ela diz: Somente em seus sonhos!
<GTK_Thi> !divine o bot vai rodar?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *o bot vai rodar? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
<lostdogbang> ntop
<lostdogbang> sei lá lambertine
<lostdogbang> passa alguma coisa
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, C
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, h
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, a
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, n
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, S
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, e
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, r
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, v
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi,
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, p
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, a
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, r
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, a
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi,
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, I
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, R
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, C
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi,
<Lambertini> ahahah
<[kernel]> afff
<Lambertini> preciso saber o que vc precisa
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<[kernel]> levou kill
<GTK_Thi> eita droga
<Lambertini> clear
<[kernel]> kkkkkkkkkk
<Lambertini> uffa
<lostdogbang> killaram o manow
<GTK_Thi> aperteui control c nesse bot
<lostdogbang> comandos iwconfig
<lostdogbang> iwlist
<[orca]> a risada
<[orca]> [kernel]: eae mano, tu disse que usava totem, da uma mão aí como muda o idioma e ativo algo nele ...
<lostdogbang> nessa firma ele tem um moden e um roteador clonando o trem
<lostdogbang> lambertini
<Lambertini> queoi lostdogbang
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> ve se pode na minha escola a galera la queria fazer um servidor com windows server #risadaaaaaaaa
<lostdogbang> o windows server é bom
<Lambertini> show de bola
<[orca]> coo se pudesse
<lostdogbang> bombardeador
<Lambertini> pra fazer o que?
<Lambertini> servidor de arquivo ?
<Lambertini> rs
<lostdogbang> ahhahaha
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: adorei o seu bot
<[orca]> sugeri o linux la
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, valeu
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: da pra fazer comandos facilmente
<Lambertini> sim sim
<[orca]> nem imagino o "win server" la
<Lambertini> logo vou separar os comandos por modulos
<lostdogbang> tem como o ubuntu clonar esse mac
<lostdogbang> qual comando
<lostdogbang> lambertini
<Lambertini> lostdogbang,  oi?
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<GTK_Thi> responde
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<[orca]> !divine vai responda
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *vai responda *
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], Ela se modifica.
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], Ela diz: Talvez
<Lambertini> cara
<lostdogbang> ele ta usando um reoteador para clonar o mac e enviar para o suitch
<Lambertini> que vicio que eu sou
<Lambertini> preciso ir nm churras
<Lambertini> e toh aqui
<Lambertini> lostdogbang, vc não precisa do mac
<Lambertini> no roteador
<Lambertini> ele gera sozinho
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<lostdogbang> sim so que o modem é embratel dos planos antigos
<GTK_Thi> lambertiny: como faço para vc conseguir o bot?
<lostdogbang> um por maquina
<lostdogbang> arcaico eu sei
<lostdogbang> mais existe ainda
<[orca]> boa noite minibotirc
<[orca]> ahahaha
<[orca]> nem faz que eu penssava
<lostdogbang> o antigo analista usou um tenda para clonar
<[orca]> !google orca
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], https://orca.bpn.gov/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], https://orca.bpn.gov/
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.orcacard.com/
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Killer_whale
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], http://www.orca.com/
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], http://www.orcacard.com/
<MiniBotIRC> [orca], http://www.orca.com/
<lostdogbang> faendo a ponte entre o modem e varias maquinas
<[orca]> vich
<iFail-Ubuntu> !ola
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, Olá! Sou Drupliconzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<MiniBotIRC> iFail-Ubuntu, Olá! Sou MiniBotIRC, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<MiniBotIRC> iFail-Ubuntu, Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<MiniBotIRC> iFail-Ubuntu, Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<iFail-Ubuntu> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<Lambertini> nossa que zona
<Lambertini> testa o bot no pvt
<iFail-Ubuntu> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, Pong.
<iFail-Ubuntu> !youtube fails
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DmnawR1CjR68
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, http://paidcontent.org/2012/01/18/419-youtube-fails-to-convince-ad-regulator-the-web-safeguards-kids-like-tv/
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, http://see-what-saw.blogspot.com/2012/01/youtube-fails.html
<Drupliconzinho> iFail-Ubuntu, http://www.asylum.com/2010/03/09/trampolining-the-very-best-bouncing-youtube-fails/
<Lambertini> bota ele em um canal vazio
<[orca]> bah
<Lambertini> clear
<[orca]> faltou luz aqui
<[orca]> po gente nao floodem
<lostdogbang> tá falow
<Lambertini> já nem sei mais o que tava pegando aqui
<[orca]> mas
<lostdogbang> até maizena
<[orca]> risadaaaaa
<[orca]> po, que este bot faz mais?
<[orca]> #ping
<[orca]> !ping
<Lambertini> !ping
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], Pong.
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Pong.
<[orca]> a risomau
<[orca]> ele nao quer responder hauhauahau
<[orca]> !google
<[orca]> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> [orca], Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<[orca]> clear
<Lambertini> coloca barra
<[orca]> !clear
<Lambertini> .  /clear
<Lambertini> assim
<[orca]> sim.
<Lambertini> meu bot não tem esse comando ainda
<[orca]> tive uma idia risada
<[orca]> ideia
<[orca]> !join #ubuntu
<[orca]> risada
<[kernel]> afff
<[orca]> seria muito massa
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> vou fazer isso tb
<[orca]> po amanã vou acordar ceddooo
<Lambertini> ah cara, eu sou F** de mais
<[orca]> olha lá.
<Lambertini> show
<Lambertini> roudou
<Lambertini> vou fazer um readme
<[orca]> ubuntusinho?
<Lambertini> pra sheel
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> é aonde vai ficar o bot que todos poderam implementar
<Lambertini> !titulo lambertini.com.br
<Drupliconzinho> Lambertini, Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused.
<Ubuntuzinho> Lambertini, Connection was refused by other side: 111: Connection refused.
<[orca]> !divine ubuntuzinho é onovo bot?
<Lambertini> só que finalizo o python
<Lambertini> fecho a shell ele desliga
<Lambertini> é só pra teste mesmo
<Lambertini> daria um jeito com twistd
<Lambertini> mas não toh afim
<Lambertini> rs
<[orca]> ah risos
<Lambertini> agora sim
<[orca]> po tou sem idias pra um bot.
<[orca]> ideias
<[orca]> mas seria legal poder executar comandos no shell do python nao?
<[orca]> aaa
<Lambertini> pode ser, se souber programar em python pra fazer isso :)
<[orca]> o gtk_thi sabe
<[orca]> ele implementou isso no bot dele
<[orca]> so que tem que ter uma sandbox
<Lambertini> manjeu
<[orca]> e sandbox da um trabalho ...
<[orca]> cada criatividade para nick.. :P
<Lambertini> não sei uzar esse bzr
<Lambertini> grr
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, youtube
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<GTK_Thi> MiniBotIrc: versao
<Lambertini> sem eu ler toda a documentação
<Lambertini> alguém pode me dizer como faço pra adicionar um arquivo no repositório do bzr
<Lambertini> alias
<Lambertini> eu preciso de um bzr server?
<Lambertini> como funciona esse treco?
<GTK_Thi> bzr add arquivo
<Lambertini> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:
<GTK_Thi> primeiro tem q fazer um branch
<Lambertini> que que é esse branch?
<GTK_Thi> tipo uma pasta pro teu projeto
<GTK_Thi> faz um diretório e digita bzr init
<Lambertini> hum
<Lambertini> já tah criada
<GTK_Thi> depois vai adicionando
<GTK_Thi> quando fazer o bzr commit -m mensagem vai ter q botar um e-mail.
<GTK_Thi> acho q pode ser qualquer e-mail
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<Lambertini> ok
<Lambertini> tah addedado
<Lambertini> e como que ce faz pra usar agora?
<GTK_Thi> depois bzr commit -m  "<mensagem>"
<Lambertini> quais info vc precisa pra ter essa versão que instalei
<GTK_Thi> depoi se quiser faazer um servidor, é só digitar bzr serve
<GTK_Thi> !divine el conseguiu?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *el conseguiu? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
<GTK_Thi> kd o [orca]
<Lambertini> ah
<Lambertini> vou precisar de um tempo pra ver isso
<GTK_Thi> !fonte
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://bpaste.net/show/27078
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, <Fault 1: "<class 'xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError'>:not well-formed (invalid token): line 26, column 20">
<GTK_Thi> pq o meu da erro
<[orca]> faaaaaaa
<[orca]> aaaa
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> aaa
<GTK_Thi> nao entendo pq o meu deu erro
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: é o bot q posta o código ou a ggente q tem q da o link pra ele?
<GTK_Thi> !divine eu vou conseguir postar?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *eu vou conseguir postar? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
<GTK_Thi> afffff
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi ele que posta sozinho
<Lambertini> da uma olhada no fonte
<GTK_Thi> MiniBotIRC: versao
<GTK_Thi> MiniBotIRC: divine teste
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<GTK_Thi> ahaha ele não responde
<GTK_Thi> !divine não vai responder?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *não vai responder? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
<GTK_Thi> po isso ta bugado.
<GTK_Thi> !fonte 1
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, import sys
<Lambertini> Bom, boa sorte pra vocês ai, até
<GTK_Thi> !source
<[orca]> ff!import syas
<[orca]> !import sys
<GTK_Thi> !fonte 3
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, import urllib
<GTK_Thi> !versao
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, _manda_mensagem() takes at least 3 arguments (2 given)
<GTK_Thi> !divine eu fiz algo de errado?
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Ela diz: *eu fiz algo de errado? *
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, Ela se modifica.
#ubuntu-br 2012-04-15
<GTK_Thi> !titulo http://esplivre.com
<Drupliconzinho> GTK_Thi, http://esplivre.com -- Portal ESPAÇO LIVRE, O SEU ESPAÇO NA INTERNET!
<MiniBotIRC> GTK_Thi, http://esplivre.com -- Portal ESPAÇO LIVRE, O SEU ESPAÇO NA INTERNET!
<Patty> uia o #ubuntu-br esta permitindo bots :P
<shallwe> boa noite galera
<shallwe> alguem testando oubutu 12.04?
<Dragonforce> pessoal alguem sabe me ajudar a resolver problema da bison cam no ubuntu ?
<MEIRANETO> Boa noite a todos.
<DavyS> boa noite
<Dragonforce> boa noite
<MEIRANETO> Onde eu consigo encontra um artigo para personalizar o ubuntu desktop?
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> preciso de uma pequenina ajuda
<meiraneto> opah diz aee vamos lá
<[orca]> tem como converter uma imágem iso em 3gp?
<[orca]> queria converter aqui pra um amigo
<xispirito> [orca], isto não faz sentido
<[orca]> grato se puderem me ajudar
<xispirito> iso não é um formato de vídeo
<[orca]> entao
<[orca]> como eu "transformo ele em vídeo"
<[orca]> mas preciso fazer algo que deixe ele em 3gp.
<xispirito> seira ele um dvd, vcd ou algo do tipo?
<[orca]> tirei uma imagem de um dvd.
<[orca]> sim, dps queria converter pra 3gp pra ficar pelos 70 mbs.
<xispirito> entendi, para você converter em 3gp vai ter que: montar a imagem do dvd, ripar como se fosse um dvd real no driver e converter o arquivo do filme em 3gp
<[orca]> entendeu?
<[orca]> quero fazer a transferencia para um amigo do 3gp via net, e iso, nao parece proveitoso transferir 4 gb.
<xispirito> em vez de fazer uma iso do dvd você deve extrair o filme dele
<xispirito> dai sim
<[orca]> sim, mas dps que estrair o filme.
<[orca]> vai restar duas pastas
<xispirito> dai você converte com winff por exemplo
<[orca]> parte video e audiop
<xispirito> não não, você deve usar um software que extraia o filme e te deixe com um .avi por exemplo
<xispirito> tem um no kde...me esqueçi o nome
<[orca]> e como eu converto so a parte português? preciso saber destas coisas1.
<[orca]> afffffff
<[orca]> vou ter que ciomprar um dvd agora, gravar a iso, e começar do 0
<[orca]> nao tenho mais o dvd
<xispirito> não precisa
<xispirito> monta a iso
<[orca]> como eu monto?
<[orca]> da umas dicas aí
<xispirito> sudo mount -o loop suaiso /mnt
<[orca]> queria postar pra meu colega baixar logo ogo.
<[orca]> e dps que vai acontecer?
<xispirito> vai aparecer o conteúdo do dvd em /mnt
<xispirito> como se fosse um driver real
<[orca]> bem, ela ta na área de trabalho nao posso clicar com obotao direito montar?
<xispirito> não sei se o ubuntu tem este recurso "de fábrica"
<xispirito> mas tem como fazer
<[orca]> vou testar aqui
<[orca]> e que pasta vai gerar?
<[orca]> e para apagar dps?
<xispirito> caso monte por interface, vai parar em /media
<xispirito> depois só desmontar
<[orca]> ah e para apagar de la?
<xispirito> não precisa apagar, só desmontar depois
<xispirito> é como inserir e remover um dvd do driver
<[orca]> olha
<[orca]> na iso achei um botao "estrair" isso nao posso usar?
<[orca]> nao iria ajudar?
<xispirito> pode, mas dai você fica sem ter como ripar o filme
<xispirito> no seu caso, seria pior
<[orca]> como assim "ripar"
<[orca]> la vai eu montar ...
<xispirito> ripar é extrair o filme do dvd
<[orca]> esculte
<[orca]> "abrir com o montador de arquivos"
<[orca]> serve?
<xispirito> tenta, faz um tempo que não uso ubuntu
<[orca]> dps que eu faço?
<[orca]> preciso ter tudo em "pauta"
<[orca]> nao vou correr o risco de conrromper o filme ne?
<xispirito> depois tem que usar um software que faça o serviço, o qual eu esqueçi o nome =D
<xispirito> não tem perigo de corromper
<[orca]> entao nem adiana sera que ai dar serto?
<xispirito> eu fiz isto muitas vezes, da certo sim
<[orca]> sim, montou, dps ir em /media e estrair?
<[orca]> me diz exatamente que eu faço.
<[orca]> tu me entende?
<xispirito> agora precisa do software para ripar, procura na central, dvd ripper
<[orca]> ah, vou instalar com apt-get msm
<xispirito> este não é o nome da aplicação, procure por isto e veja que aplicações aparece
<[orca]> bem acho que ja tem algo aqui
<[orca]> mas como eu faço dps de montar?
<[orca]> tem que ir onde para "estrair"
<xispirito> na aplicação que você vai instalar, que tem que procurar na central
<xispirito> achei um: thoggen
<xispirito> testa este
<xispirito> [orca], http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<xispirito> destas apps que você precisa
<[orca]> apt na mão,. instlaei
<[orca]> instalei
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> baixando aliás
<xispirito> da uma fuçada nas opções destas apps, provavelmente você possa através delas ripar o dvd diretamente em 3gp
<xispirito> em pt-br e tudo mais
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> dps clicar em estrair né?
<xispirito> depende da aplicação que vai usar...
<[orca]> po acontece que sou fã de usar msm o vídeo lá.
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> modo texto
<[orca]> se tiver como linha de comando
<[orca]> ah, ótimo
<[orca]> porque certos aplicativos eu corro risco do orca nao ler, aí eu me ferro, literalmente
<xispirito> em linha de comando tem dvdbackup
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> acho mais seguro em linha de comando
<[orca]> nao quero correr o risco como eu disse
<[orca]> já tive decepções
<[orca]> o vlc é inacessivel ao orca, e muitos outros programas
<[orca]> em fim
<xispirito> entendo, eu também confio mais na linha de comando =D
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> cara, aqui nao apareceu o botao estrair do script
<[orca]> tenta achar um comando para mim, fazendo um favor
<xispirito> [orca], não sei se você entendeu o que eu quis lhe dizer, você deveria instalar uma das apps que mencionei, por exemplo estas: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html , e então através delas extrair o filme
<[orca]> pode me dá um nome pra eu instalar logo pela linha de comando?
<xispirito> eu usava o k9copy e era bom...
<xispirito> testa este
<[orca]> sabe, não estou com muito tempo para pesquisar por isso passei aqui, vou dormir logo.
<[orca]> por isso tou com uma certa preça.
<xispirito> ok, fiz o que fude
<xispirito> ops, pude =D
<[orca]> mas tipo tem algum que eu só na linha de comando estraia em 3gp ptbr?
<xispirito> assim, de surpreza não, atualmente uso pouco este tipo de coisa
<[orca]> po cara já me ajudou muito.
<[orca]> vou terminar de ver o filme aqui e vou dá uma buscada na google.
<[orca]> vou ver aqui.
<[orca]> achei algo aqui
<xispirito> [orca], mais um em linha de comando que talvez ripe em 3gp e pt-br, handbrake-cli
<[orca]> éh eu vi
<[orca]> só que os caras nao encinam a estrair
<[orca]> aí complica
<[orca]> cliquei em estrair
<[orca]> mas so criou umas pastas aqui.
<[orca]> estrai o arquivo iso so pra ver.
<xispirito> [orca], sim, só vai extrair o conteúdo do dvd como ele é, não te ajuda muito
<[orca]> mas como eu faço para pegar tudo e converter?
<[orca]> se é que tem como.
<xispirito> o orca não consegue ler o hanbrake-gtk?
<[orca]> ah vou cancelar isso
<xispirito> se sim, você pode usar ele
<[orca]> affffffff
<[orca]> tu usa orca?
<xispirito> não
<[orca]> ou tu conhece o orca, como assim?
<[orca]> mas em fim
<[orca]> é complicado isso
<xispirito> eu já vi ele nos menus e li sobre, mas não uso...
<[orca]> infelizmente o modo de leitura não bate com uns aplicativos e ja era
<xispirito> eu acho que ele não bate com aplicativos escritos em qt, para kde...
<xispirito> o handbrake iria bater eu acredito
<[orca]> bem tem que ser escrito para gnome
<[orca]> gnome que ele ler
<xispirito> [orca], sim, ele é
<[orca]> entao. ja era, vou ter que gravar num dvd e vou fazer isso ou melhor, pedir a meu pai fazer isso pra mim no rwindows
<[orca]> é o jeito
<[orca]> aqui em casa so eu uso linux, se eu me dê mau, eu que me ajeito só.
<xispirito> [orca], infelizmente não tenho como te ajudar, por linha de comando esta tarefa é osso
<[orca]> entendo
<[orca]> um dvd virgem nem ta tao caro.
<[orca]> acho que vou comprar um rw dps so apagar e pronto :P
<xispirito> sim, é bom sempre ter um a mão
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> conheço uns amigos que sabem converter dvd em 3gp mas usando o windows e particularmente sou orrível nestes programas.
<xispirito> eu só sei em linux através de handbrake, acidrip ou algo assim
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> nunca fui muito bom com players
<[orca]> eu fiquei muito dependente do "dosvox" e não explorei o sistema em si
<xispirito> [orca], mas tente cara, acredito que as apps que citei o orca entenda
<[orca]> bem, pior que tou com sono,minha cabeça tem uma dificuldade pra trabalhar com sono, amanhã tento falar com tigo e tu tenta me explicar com mais cauma.
<xispirito> [orca], ok, pela tarde estarei aqui
<[orca]> fiquem com Deus
<[orca]> até
<arcaico> boa noite, alguem teve problemas com ubuntu 64bits em notebook/PC?
<arcaico> debian 64bits nao funcionava bem comigo
<pauloolhos> oi
<pauloolhos> boa noite
<samuel> boa noite
<meiraneto> opa
<Patty> Ola :D
<GTK_Thi> Patty: Olá
<Patty> :-)
<L88os> bom dia
<Patty> ola :)
<Kakinho> Bom dia
<Kakinho> tem como forçar o xorg a usar um drive não reconhecido de monitor?
<Kakinho> Monitor PHILIPS 221EL desconhecido alguém pode ajudar?
<L88os> kakinho: tentou procurar por drivers proprietários?
<L88os> o site ubuntu-br.org está funcionando no computador de vocês?
<GTK_Thi> L88os: aqui não, está dando um erro
<L88os> Aqui também
<GTK_Thi> L88os: deve ta com problema no servidor
<Patty> Fatal error: Call to undefined function drupal_init_path() in /srv/drupal-locoteams/www6/includes/bootstrap.inc on line 1212
<GTK_Thi> Esse mesmo q deu no meu
<Patty> drupal hehehe -> http://ubuntu-br.org
<gabezao> drupal "deu pau"
<L88os> será que os responsaveis já sabem?
<Patty> sabem nada
<Patty> eles sao os ultimos a saber sempre
<gabezao> tão tudo bebado já
<gabezao> dominguera
<gabezao> só curtindo.
<L88os> ia enviar uma mensagem para divulgar o site. apertei no link e deu nisso. vou esperar até arrumarem.
<GTK_Thi> L88os: É o melhor a se fazer por agora
<Patty> daki uns 2 a 3 dias esta normal
<Patty> :)
<gabezao> HOEAHOAEHOAEHOEHOAAEHOEHAO Patty
<gabezao> boa
<Patty> :P
<GTK_Thi> 2??? 3???
<gabezao> só domingo que vem GTK_Thi
<gabezao> ja era
<Patty> haihaihaihai
<GTK_Thi> Pelomenos o site da minha distro está funcionando
<Patty> vou continuar na tradução do ktorrent/web face
<gabezao> eu vou continuar a beber.
<L88os> o site da minha distro também. ubuntu.com
<gabezao> soou filosofico agora heim L88os
<gabezao> até escorreu uma lagrima
<L88os> para quem for de SP evento: http://softwarelivre.org/portal/comunidade/i-semana-de-software-livre-da-usp
<Feliz> oi!
<L88os> bom dia
<Feliz> oi gente!
<Feliz> bom dia!
<diegobr>  aaaaaaaa
<Feliz> oi !
<Feliz> ninguém fala aqui né
<diegobr> aaa
<Patty> ola
<diegobr> oii
<Feliz> oi!
<diegobr> porque
<L88os> oi
<diegobr> falou diego umbutu
<Patty> ola
<diegobr> aaa
<gabezao> ola
<gabezao> oi
<gabezao> holla
<gabezao> role
<gabezao> rôla!
<Patty> ola
<Patty> por um grande acaso alguém fez um tcc relacionado a tecnologia da informação?
<diegobr> oi patinho
<Feliz> que isso?
<diegobr> oi patinho
<Feliz> pat
<diegobr> aaaa
<diegobr> aa
<diegobr> pato
<Feliz> ei recebeu meu pvt diegobr?
<diegobr> quem é diego brin
<Feliz> patrícia o certo de pat
<Feliz> kkkkkk
<diegobr> rresponde
<Patty> hauhauhauha
<Feliz> eita
<Feliz> nunca tinha entrado aqui
<Feliz> eita
<Feliz> adsfsa
<Feliz> :afffffff
<Feliz> aaa
<GTK_Thi> voltei
<GTK_Thi> feliz: eaí
<Feliz> a quem é vc
<GTK_Thi> feliz: GTK_Thi
<Feliz> que foi?
<GTK_Thi> feliz: nada
<Feliz> é quem eu soou um só e ficam toda hora me chamando no chat
<Feliz> queisso?
<GTK_Thi> o site do ubuntu br n voltou
<Feliz> que isso
<Feliz> hãã?
<Feliz> ai pera
<GTK_Thi> feliz: o q foi o q?
<GTK_Thi> Lambertini: ta aí?
<gabezao> Feliz,
<gabezao> é que todo mundo ta feliz
<gabezao> !
<GTK_Thi> ACTION começa a rir
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<GTK_Thi> feliz: e q todomundo, quando quer se referir a uma essoa,
<GTK_Thi> feliz: aí, a gente usa o nick da pessoa para se referir a ela
<Feliz> pera to no chat  e ficam me chamando toda hora
<gabezao> cara, eut o Feliz
<gabezao> mas ninguem é mais Feliz
<gabezao> que o mais Feliz  deotods
<gabezao> manja?
<gabezao> então
<gabezao> fiquemos Feliz
<gabezao> para a Feliz cidade
<gabezao> de todos
<Feliz> nóssa
<GTK_Thi> gabezao: tou achando que ele não entendeu o IRC
<gabezao> HAHAHA
<Feliz> claro q nao pq ficam falando ao mesmo no tempo aqui e no chat
<gabezao> tico e o teco estão se batendo ae Feliz ?
<Feliz> nao
<GTK_Thi> como faz o negócio de ACTION não sei direito
<gabezao> /me
 * gabezao esta Feliz 
<GTK_Thi> esperai
<gabezao> /exec -o sudo halt
<gabezao> ops, esse não heim!
<gabezao> :D
 * GTK_Thi1 teste
<GTK_Thi1> legal
<gabezao> GTK_Thi, exec manda comando pra shell
<gabezao> faz um /exec -o uptime
<gabezao> para testar
<gabezao>  12:17:17 up  3:54,  2 users,  load average: 0.01, 0.10, 0.09
<gabezao> no xchat isso, nos outros clientes nem manjo
<GTK_Thi> como eu consigo a lista de todos comandos
<gabezao> sabe deus
<Feliz> pera ja volto
<gabezao> tenta ver o help do xchat
<GTK_Thi> gabezao: uso pidgin e o /me funciniou
<GTK_Thi1> vou testar o /exec
<GTK_Thi1> nao funciona
<GTK_Thi1> tem outros comandos legais q vc sabe?
<gabezao> nem manjo de pidgin GTK_Thi
<gabezao> ;/
<gabezao> sorry
<GTK_Thi1> vi q da pra falar no  canal por voz mas nem da eu acredito, estatus de voz e desvoz tem aqui
<Feliz> droga achei q tinha mudado
<L88os> acho que o que você quer fazer é /nick nick_desejado
<Feliz> droga como muda o nick?
<L88os> tenta isso /nick nick_desejado
<[orca]> oieeee
<GTK_Thi> [Orca]: Oi
<[orca]> gtk
<GTK_Thi> [Orca]: fiz algumas auterações no bot do lambertini
<[orca]> gtk_thi então, olha la o link
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: que link
<[orca]> a fala serio1
<[orca]> do jogo open source
<[orca]> olha la
<[orca]> tem pra linux tb, acho que tá em python, huahuahau
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: po pensei q tu era o feliz
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ahaha
<[orca]> po,
<[orca]> tu acha que o garoto sabe disso? huahuahuahua
<[orca]> ingraçado
<[orca]> o jogo aqui, é muito pwqueno
<[orca]> que formato é este?
<[orca]> run
<[orca]> formato "run"
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<[orca]> !google audio quake
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda code
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: code --
<MiniBot>         Executa códigos python.
<MiniBot>         Sintaxe: !code <Código>
<MiniBot> [orca]: http://agrip.org.uk/download/
<MiniBot> [orca]: http://www.yellowpages.com/homerville-oh/mip/audio-quake-452107962
<MiniBot> [orca]: http://forum.audiogames.net/viewtopic.php%3Fid%3D667
<MiniBot> [orca]: http://local.yahoo.com/info-26269748-audio-quake-homerville
<[orca]> bugou
<[orca]> huhuhuhaaa
<GTK_Thi> nem bugou
<GTK_Thi> !code print 1+1
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: 2
<[orca]> !versao
<MiniBot> [orca]: MiniBot para IRC versão 0.2.0
<MiniBot> [orca]: Autores: Lambertini, GTK_Thi
<GTK_Thi> !divine o feliz vai entrar no irc denovo?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: o feliz vai entrar no irc denovo?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Melhor não te dizer agora.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ta aí?
<[orca]> em gente, que é o formato run?
<xispirito> !code while true: 1=1
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> can't assign to literal (<string>, line 1)
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> !code while true: 1+1
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> name 'true' is not defined
<xispirito> aaa =(
<xispirito> !code import os while true: 1+1
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> invalid syntax (<string>, line 1)
<GTK_Thi> !code: import os;print os
<xispirito> não sei python ¬¬
<GTK_Thi> vou digitar denovo
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print os
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: <SafeModule 'os' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/os.pyc'>
<xispirito> !code import os; while true: 1+1
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> invalid syntax (<string>, line 1)
<GTK_Thi> code: while True: 1+1
<GTK_Thi> !code while True: 1+1
<GTK_Thi> !ping
<GTK_Thi> travouuuu
<xispirito> aaaaa taaaa
<xispirito> True...
<xispirito> aeuhuaehu
<GTK_Thi> !ping
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<xispirito> =D
<GTK_Thi> drogaa
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> meteram floder nele hua
<[orca]> chispirito: oi, e o bag. de ontem? hjuahuahau
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: não exatamente
<xispirito> fala [orca]
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ele não mandou nada, apenas se travou
<[orca]> pois  é gtk_thi, tou vendo aqui o "jogo"
<[orca]> huahuhuhauhauha
<[orca]> gtk_thi olha la.
<[orca]> ahahaha
<[orca]> cheio de coisa de codigo aberto aqui
<[orca]> ]
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> jogo até jogo adulto tem la. open source
<xispirito> lá aonde?
<[orca]> huahuhauhauahuhauahsuahsausahsuashasuahsuahsua
<[orca]> jogos pra dv.
<[orca]> deficiente visual]
<[orca]> nem sabia que envantavam jogo assim pra cego #risada
<xispirito> lol
<[orca]> inventavam
<[orca]> hua
<xispirito> mas tem que inventar po, é para todos...
<[orca]> e ainda por cima, codigo aberto
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> po foi-se o meu bot
<[orca]> po, risada
<xispirito> GTK_Thi, !code é pedir =D
<[orca]> po.
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print os.popen('shutdown 0')
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> SafeModule 'os' has no attribute 'popen'
<xispirito> tem system() em python?
<GTK_Thi> code: print getattr
<GTK_Thi> !code print getattr
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: <built-in function getattr>
<GTK_Thi> tem sim acho
<GTK_Thi> o system
<GTK_Thi> mas n sei se funciona
<xispirito> !code system(firefox)
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> name 'system' is not defined
<xispirito> !code import os; system(firefox)
<MiniBot> xispirito: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> name 'system' is not defined
<xispirito> deve estar em alguma header...
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print os.system('uname -a')
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Traceback (most recent call last):
<MiniBot> SafeModule 'os' has no attribute 'system'
<GTK_Thi> proteções d sandbox
<xispirito> os é um objeto?
<GTK_Thi> módulo
<GTK_Thi> mas pode ser sim um tipo de ``classe''
<GTK_Thi> code: import os;print type(os)
<xispirito> entendi, até vou estudar python, só para saber pelo menos o básico
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print type(os)
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: <class 'sandbox.safe_import.SafeModule'>
<GTK_Thi> bem, tem coisas de python em português em http://python.org.br, e em sistemas linux tem o python ja instalado
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaaa
<[orca]> que coisaaaa
<GTK_Thi> ja volto vo dau ma voltinha
<[orca]> sabia que xpirito é com ch? #risada
<xispirito> não sei quem é este chispirito, o meu é com x
<Patty> hahihaihaihai
<[orca]> q????
<[orca]> huahauhauhauahua
<[orca]> chespirito achos er um dezenho antigo, parecido com "chaves" da família la, família ch :P
<[orca]> hauhuhauahau
<Patty> foto log do http://www.fotolog.com.br/xispirito/
<[orca]> bem...
<[orca]> patty: que fotos sao estas que a galera coloca aí?
<[orca]> aaa
<Patty> [orca], é do xispirito
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> as pessoas podem colocar fotos, como assim?
<Patty> xispirito, xispirito, vc fez facu? relaacionado a tecnologia da informação? passa o seu tcc ai
<Patty> [orca], yes pude colocar quantas photos vc querer
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: oi
<[orca]> hummmm
<[orca]> rodrigo23: quanto tempo em? huhauhauhau
<[orca]> patty: interessante
<RodrigO23> Fala Orca
<RodrigO23> Cara tava doente
<[orca]> sabe quem sou? :P
<RodrigO23> iai GTK_Thi
<[orca]> aliás, como vai teu server la? aushasuahsuahsaus
<RodrigO23> Linux, Diego
<RodrigO23> nao?
<RodrigO23> kkkk
<[orca]> linux ...
<RodrigO23> ganhei um router de um amigo
<RodrigO23> ZTE
<RodrigO23> w300
<[orca]> ah que legal
<Patty> vixi
<Patty> zte é tenso
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkk
<RodrigO23> nem me patty
<RodrigO23> fale**
<[orca]> patty, rodrigo23: bem nao entendo nada de rede :P
<[orca]> sou pecimo nisso
<Patty> :P
<RodrigO23> eu entendo, mas como cavalo dado nao se olha os dentes neh
<[orca]> nem gosto acho complexo de mais
<RodrigO23> mas eu gostei do ZTE viu Patty
<RodrigO23> assi,
<RodrigO23> nao é nenhum Cisco, tplink
<RodrigO23> mas tah valendo
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> prefiro ficar com python, e taus
<[orca]> risomau
<[orca]> aliás
<xispirito> Patty, que papo é este fia?
<Patty> tplink esta tirando meu sono, quesito modem adsl+2 travando muito
<Patty> xispirito, o pai :S preciso de uns documentos de alguma facudade relacionada a tecnologia da informação
<[orca]> risadaaa
<[orca]> risada
<Patty> xispirito, libera ai eu sei q vc tem :P
<xispirito> não tenho nada =D
<Patty> :-S
<[orca]> action rindo
<RodrigO23> boas epocas quando eu programava no Web2py
<[orca]> rodrigo23: po cara, lembra dos domínios?
 * Patty não acredita
<RodrigO23> lembro sim
<[orca]> bem
<RodrigO23> sim
<[orca]> tou até me esquecendo dos codigos de python por falta de pratica
<Patty> alguém é associado a abraweb?
 * GTK_Thi1 entra no canal
<[orca]> rodrigo23: so comprar o dominio e tacar no pc ou precisa pagar alguma licença cara?
<GTK_Thi1> ahaha
<xispirito> Patty, qual é o golpe de hoje?
<Patty> :-0
<xispirito> =D
<Patty> xispirito, estou com alguns afazeres que não terminei no més todo ^^, vc tem participação na abraweb?
<xispirito> Patty, nem, eu não existo
<[orca]> action rindo
<Patty> 0.o
<[orca]> cada uma que agente ver hoje em dia :P:P
<[orca]> rodrigo23 entao.
<RodrigO23> orca, vc precisa registrar um dominio no RegistroBr
<Patty> xispirito, esta trabalhando hj?
<xispirito> não
<RodrigO23> porem
<[orca]> registro.br nao?
<RodrigO23> SIM
<RodrigO23> registrobr sim
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkk
<[orca]> afff
<RodrigO23> é o unico lugar
<RodrigO23> credenciado
<GTK_Thi1> alguém sabe me dizer uma coisa
<RodrigO23> para registro de dominio
<RodrigO23> alias é o unico do brasl
<RodrigO23> brasil
<RodrigO23> so
<RodrigO23> que antes
<GTK_Thi1> eu não acredito, mas tem como conversar por voz no irc. alguem já testou?
<[orca]> hunmmmmm
<RodrigO23> vc precisa do dns da hospedagem
<GTK_Thi1> na verdade, nem sei como se vaz então nao acredito q da
<RodrigO23> sabe orca
<RodrigO23> quando vc registra um dominio
<[orca]> acho que adicionando o modulo do skypé nos trecos de irc aí q pega :P
<RodrigO23> em sites de 3ceiros
<[orca]> sim?
<RodrigO23> eles automaticamente registram no registrobr
<RodrigO23> isso
<RodrigO23> se nao te passarem um subdominio
<[orca]> queria saber se tem que pagar algo mais alem do dominio
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> a hospedagem
<[orca]> ahhhh
<RodrigO23> o dominio é anual
<[orca]> cara daquele jeito que te expliquei, no meu pc.
<RodrigO23> e a hospedagem é mensal, trimesal, semestral, anual
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: está usando pidgin/
<RodrigO23> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RodrigO23> simmmmmmmmm
<RodrigO23> lembrei
<RodrigO23> eh
<[orca]> risadaaaaa
<[orca]> tem que pagar algo mais né?
<RodrigO23> vc vai pagar ao inves de uma mensalidade, a conta de luz
<[orca]> gtk_thi não
<RodrigO23> so sua conta de lux
<RodrigO23> luz
<[orca]> levando em consideração que num server proprio eu posso fazer que eu quizer, colocar memoria em fim, entao sai melhor montando no proprio pc.
<RodrigO23> sim sim, foi aquilo que nos conversamos lembra orca?
<[orca]> vou ver se faço um curso de linux avançado
<[orca]> sim, lembro
<RodrigO23> é voce mesmos que decide o grau de escalabilidade do server
<[orca]> os caras de hospedagem cobram as vezes certos preços que ........
<[orca]> pois é.
<RodrigO23> sim sim, mas lembrando
<[orca]> mas tava preocupado tipo, comprar o dominio e pagar a uma empresa para redirecionar o domiinio pra meu pc.
<RodrigO23> que vc esta alugando um server
<[orca]> ah, tu tava doente, eu tou viciando no irc :O:O
<RodrigO23> sim, vc vai precisar de 2 servidores de DNS
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> to ferrado
<[orca]> mas cara quanto sai tudo junto, o pacote :P:O
<RodrigO23> espera ai
<[orca]> huahuahuahuahuahuhauha
<RodrigO23> vo dar uma sapeada aqui
<[orca]> huahuhauhauahuhauhauahauha
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda divine
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: divine --
<MiniBot>         Tenta ``adivinhar'' alguma coisa.
<MiniBot>         Sintaxe: !divine <pergunta>
<[orca]> patty, xispirito: qt anos tem cada um de vcs? :P
<Patty> tenho 35
<Patty> o xispirito tem 26
<[orca]> o o garoto aí? :P
<[orca]> e como vcs se conheceram?
<[orca]> o bom e velhor irc ...
<[orca]> :P
<GTK_Thi> !divine o gnome vai montar o server dele?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: o gnome vai montar o server dele?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Do meu ponto de vista, sim.
<[orca]> huhuahuhauhau
<Patty> tudo começou pelo telefone, liguei a cobrar na casa dele {Errei o numero}
<xispirito> =D
<[orca]> vich
<[orca]> pra ver como as coisas ``acontecem''
<[orca]> :P:P
<Patty> uhumm
<[orca]> risada
<GTK_Thi> !divine você sabe quando o nosklo vai voltar?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: você sabe quando o nosklo vai voltar?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Concentre-se e pergunte novamente.
<[orca]> rodrigo23: ah, tou com saudades do python, vo ler
<RodrigO23> orca, rsrrsrs
<GTK_Thi> !divine você sabe quando o nosklo vai voltar?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: você sabe quando o nosklo vai voltar?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Definitivamente SIM!
<[orca]> rodrigo23: hummmm, queria aprender  ``twisted''
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> tem que add os comandos ao bot ...
<[orca]> os bons velhor comandos
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: quais?
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: fala
<GTK_Thi> !ajuda
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Sei os comandos: ajuda, aprenda, code, depois, diga, divine, drupal, esqueca, fonte, google, ola, ping, titulo, versao, youtube
<GTK_Thi> !titulo ubuntu-br.org
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: 400 Bad Request
<xispirito> !deupal
<xispirito> arre ¬¬
<xispirito> !drupal
<MiniBot> xispirito: http://drupal-br.org/
<MiniBot> xispirito: http://drupal.org/node/503754
<MiniBot> xispirito: http://api.drupal.org/api/drupal/modules!simpletest!tests!mail.test/function/DrupalHtmlToTextTestCase%253A%253AtestTags/7
<MiniBot> xispirito: http://www.lullabot.com/articles/drupal-input-formats-and-filters
<[orca]> isso flooda é? aa
<[orca]> nao vai da mt certo nao nao :D
<[orca]> bem
<GTK_Thi> que eé essa droga
<[orca]> falta os comanods de tipo, procurar alguém no canal, trocar de nick em fim
<GTK_Thi> hmm...
<GTK_Thi> !bye
<GTK_Thi> comandos de ownership
<[orca]> ah, pq nao?
<[orca]> e so deixar os adms fazerem isso.
<GTK_Thi> mas esse bot é em twisted.
<GTK_Thi> e eu n sei twisted
<[orca]> idaí?
<[orca]> porque, nao da?
<RodrigO23> orca, o registrobr direciona para seu server
<[orca]> patty: tu é casada já?
<[orca]> aaaaaaa caraa
<[orca]> rodrigo23: legal msm
<Patty> [orca], não mas estou esperando alguem marcar a data
<[orca]> rodrigo23: o treco é comprar o dominio, conexão cair e ja era, perdi um dominio por um ano *
<[orca]> patty: risada
<[orca]> rodrigo23: aí lasca
<GTK_Thi> po o lambertini nao apareceu até agora
<[orca]> ei rodrigo23
<RodrigO23> nao, o dominio é seu
<RodrigO23> vc registra e eh seu
<RodrigO23> pera ai ja volto
<[orca]> tipo cara
<[orca]> vou correr o risco de pedir pq vou ter que pedir a empresa redirecionar la o bag.
<[orca]> patty: cheguei a penssar que tu era casada com o xispirito :-S
<Patty> [orca], pois é estou esperando ele marcar
<xispirito> arre
 * Patty :X
<[orca]> action rindo
<[orca]> xispirito: tu fez facul em q bro?
<xispirito> [orca], eu não fiz em nada
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> xispirito: trabalha noq entao?
<xispirito> catador de latinhas =D
<Patty> [orca], ja falei tantas vezes para ele fazer uma facudade
<[orca]> patty: e tu, formada em q?
<xispirito> tá, não teve graça....trabalho com manutenção de micros [orca]
<Patty> direito, ciencia da computação e administração de empresas
<xispirito> Patty, aeaehuaehu
<Patty> :)
<GTK_Thi> patty: programa em q?
<Patty> php, py, cgi, c e arranho em delphin
<Patty> parei com graça, vou estudar um pouco
<RodrigO23> Patty, GTK_Thi , orca, vou almoçar e volto mais tarde, se nao a minha radio-patroa vai começar a bufar...kkkkkkkkkkk
<[orca]> patty: po, tu, inteligente de mais em? :P:P
<[orca]> rodrigo23 vai la mano
<[orca]> patty: e quantos diplomas tu quer tem em? :P
<[orca]> patty: ainda estudo, queria fazer direito mas... nao sei..
<xispirito> http://rankmyhack.com/
<[orca]> patty: risada
<[orca]> xispirito: q é isso?
<xispirito> [orca], raking de hacks =D
<GTK_Thi> droga.
<GTK_Thi> isso q da nao saber twisted
<[orca]> patty: tem alguma php pra decorar as paredes aí? :P
<GTK_Thi> o bot n quer entar!
<[orca]> vich alguém caiu ....
<[orca]> vamos dispertar dos nossos sonos gente
<[orca]> o vitorlobo, tá dormindo a uns dias já :P
<[orca]> vamos, acordar, log!
<[orca]> :P:P:P
<GTK_Thi> kd o [orca]?
<GTK_Thi> !nick botzinho
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: MeuPrimeiroProtocoloIRC instance has no attribute 'nick'
<GTK_Thi> !ola
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Olá! Sou botzinho, um bot de exemplo do framework twisted!
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Estou aqui para te ajudar a entender como funciona este ótimo framework.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Use o comando !ajuda para ver o que posso fazer!
<Psykhe> !ajuda
<Psykhe> ptz, nem vi, caiu tb, rs.
<NtfsBloqueado> Não, consigo montar uma partição ntfs do hd. o pc foi forçado a desligar quando estava atualizado o windows 7, quando se tenta montar da uma erro e pede para passar o chkdsk /f, porém o windows não reconhece o HD,. tem como forçar a montangem?
<omelete> NtfsBloqueado,  /j #windows7
<[orca]> bah gente
<[orca]> nao consigo gravar sons tipo, gravar gravando inclusive o audio da caixa de som
<[orca]> tipo um podecast
<[orca]> gente imploro aí
<[orca]> me ajudem
<[orca]> tou gravando com um gravador comum
<[orca]> preciso ativar algum comando no ubuntu  para ele gravar assim?
<[orca]> no windows, agente meche na placa de som pra ele gravar direto da placa de som
<[orca]> mas no ubuntu, nao sei, me ajudem que preciso gravar um manual aqui e envolve som.
<[orca]> e tou usando fone de ouvido, entao é isso
<[orca]> alguém sabe???
<[orca]> ah genteee
<[orca]> !google ajuda
<[orca]> po bugou aqui
<[orca]> aaaaaaaaa
<[orca]> patty: tu sabe guria?
<[orca]> patty: senhora :P
<Patty> alsamixer
<Patty> talvez exista ainda no ubuntu
<Patty> os volumes devem estar em 0
<[orca]> mas como eu faço isso?
<[orca]> patty: sabe, tou meio ancioso para gravar isso, :P
<Patty> digita no terminal alsamixer
<[orca]> patty: bem, preciso gravar sim do microfone mas tb da placa de som
<xGrind> abre o pavucontrol
<[orca]> ótimo
<Patty> preciso parar de usar o pc, os 8gb e o3 nao esta aguentando trabalhar neste momento, sobre carga
<Patty> *i3
<[orca]> po agora preciso de ajuda pra configurar aquilo la
<xispirito> Patty, eu também, os 1gb e o pentium 2.66ghz não estão aguentando a carga =D
<[orca]> nao sei configurar nem em windows o som muito menos em linux ...
<[orca]> xispirito: risomau
<Patty> xispirito, :) estou tomando algumas coisas de algumas pessoas :) {freedom}
<[orca]> como assim, patty?
<[orca]> :P
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> nao sei mecher nisso
<[orca]> o vitorlobo me disse que ja vinha configurado mas pelo vizsto, nao nao
<xispirito> não, mas ele faz tudo que eu preciso até o momento
<xispirito> senão tinha trocado já
<xispirito> [orca], você precisa acessar o mixer
<xispirito> para ligar e aumentar o volume do jack de captura
<xispirito> pelo terminal, você precisa do alsamixer, ir até o mic, apretar m, e subir o volume
<xispirito> #apertar
<xispirito> Patty, o/
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> pera
<xispirito> o orca lê o que tem escrito no terminal?
<[orca]> claro que le po
<xispirito> então é isso
<[orca]> o terminal é uma das partes que ele mais lê :P
<[orca]> agora xispirito da ajuda aí.
<[orca]> é so isso?
<[orca]> aumentar o volume de capitura?
<xispirito> exato
<[orca]> mas como faço para aumentar o volume?
<[orca]> aqui ta 0
<[orca]> agora, como faz?
<xispirito> seta para cima
<[orca]> hum
<[orca]> apertar letra m e ir ceta pra cima?
<xispirito> sim
<[orca]> meio ingraçado mas ...
<[orca]> aqui nao da. eu aperto m e subo com as cetas mas aparecem outros "intens"
<[orca]> patty: mas já voltou? :P
<[orca]> bem cara
<[orca]> xispirito: é isso
<[orca]> sabe que posso fazer?
<Patty> pois preciso de uma maquina melhor
<xispirito> eu infelizmente não tenho alsa para ver melhor, mas que eu lembro era isso
<[orca]> po, com 8 gb? aaa
<[orca]> affff
<[orca]> agora eu danço
<xispirito> Patty, tem alsa ae? explica pro [orca] ...
<[orca]> patty: meu pc ainda é muito antigo, peguei um aqui em casa, que nao queriam mais e tava o windows, apaguei e coloquei linux e tou aqui ...
<[orca]> ele aguenta sem reclamar :D
<xispirito> não precisa de pc top, só se você faz coisas que exigem muito, senão nem precisa
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> eu montei um server aqui
<[orca]> e  ele nao reclama msm assim
<xispirito> se tem a idéia de que server exige muito...não exige, vai exigir se a quantidade de clientes for grande
<Patty> xispirito, tenho não sei qual é a duvida
<Patty> [orca], maquina lerda = ter problemas com o que preciso :S
<[orca]> hummmmm
<xispirito> Patty, é que o [orca] não enxerga o mundo como nós enxergamos
<Patty> isso muda meu humor d+
<[orca]> em outras palavras ....
<Patty> eu sempre limpo os oculos quando isso acontece xispirito
<[orca]> sou "dv"
<Patty> sobre o alsamixer?
<[orca]> bem
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> queria ajustar o volume de captura da placa de som.
<[orca]> fazer a gravação por lá e microfone ao mesmo tempo.
<[orca]> tipo nao queria usar a caixinha de som para gravar o som e queria so usar a placa de som.
<Patty> no alsamixer prima o botão f4
<Patty> f4 é relacionado a captura vc controla o volume
<xispirito> ué
<xispirito> [orca], me diga, o ubuntu te atende bem?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> sim atende
<[orca]> problemas de novato msm
<xispirito> porque conheço pessoas que iriam adorar saber disto
<[orca]> como assim?
<xispirito> pessoas que também são "dv"
<xispirito> mas passam trabalho com tecnologia
<[orca]> so que eu enchergo um pouco
<[orca]> nao exatamente baixa visao
<[orca]> porque nao enchergo a tela como ela é
<[orca]> mas em fim
<[orca]> lambrtini: cara, tu sabe como eu faço para ajustar o volume de gravação no ubuntu.?
<[orca]> xispirito: infelizmente ainda sou novato
<xispirito> faz parte
<[orca]> xispirito:n espero um dia poder ajudar a outros ....
<[orca]> digo
<[orca]> espero.
<[orca]> tira o ``n''
<[orca]> :P:P
<[orca]> bem
<xispirito> heheh
<[orca]> é isso.
<[orca]> em fim
<[orca]> aqui estou eu quebrando a cabeça
<xispirito> aliás, pensando nisto, eu nunca vi um local de acesso público a internet preparado para um casoassim
<[orca]> xispirito: olha, tipo, tu já fez isso?
<xispirito> #caso assim
<[orca]> xispirito: como assim?
<xispirito> [orca], alsamixer? já, mas hoje em dia eu mudei o sistema de som, uso oss
<[orca]> vou vr se acho algo na google mas lá eles explicam as coisas para "videntes" e as vezes me afeta.
<[orca]> tipo, tu faz gravações do jeito que falo?
<xispirito> [orca], sim
<[orca]> porque acho que o vitorlobo sabe mas acho que ele sumiu :=D
<[orca]> tipo fiz isso, conectei o fone, e microfone la, ambos aclopados e fiz uma gravação de teste mas nao gravou os sons da placa de som, tipo aqui as coisas ...
<[orca]> aí é difíciu
<[orca]> pior que nao faço idieia de como pesquisar na google um resultado
<Lambertini> [orca], não sei, max provavelmente tem que achar algo como audio mixer
<[orca]> ]
<[orca]> ]
<xispirito> [orca], sim, é porque você precisa fazer o que eu e a Patty falamos, ligar e aumentar o canal de captura
<Lambertini> ajustar conforme vc quiser
<Lambertini> como disse, não navego no linux em plataforma gráfica
<xispirito> Lambertini, alsamixer
<[orca]> bem
<xispirito> explica para ele certinho como se usa, porque eu não tenho alsa aqui...
<Lambertini> ?
<Lambertini> tb não tenho
<[orca]> xispirito: bem, eu vi la mas como celeciona, aqui tem os canais, e uso a ceta "direita" para navegar celecionei tipo, mudando com ceta para baixo o tipo de gravação e fui até mic e andei para a esquerda, é isso?
<[orca]> mandei uma buscada aqui na google, torcer pra ter sorte
<xispirito> [orca], você deve usar as setas da direita e esquerda para navegar até o mic, chegando nele apertar m, e então seta para cima várias vezes, até chegar a um nivel de volume razoável
<[orca]> hummm
<[orca]> o m aqui n deu
<xispirito> não vai acontecer nada aparentemente, mas o m ligará o canal de captura, então é só aumentar o volume
<xispirito> claro que, se você apertar m uma vez liga, apertando denovo, desliga
<[orca]> sim.
<[orca]> voltei aqui acho q agora deu
<[orca]> deixa eu ver aqi a gravação
<xispirito> ok
<[orca]> nada
<[orca]> a coloquei o volume no maximo
<[orca]> tu sabe que eu quero fazer exatamente?
<[orca]> sim ou nao.?
<xispirito> eu acredito que você queira gravar o audio através de um microfone...
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> sabe aquelas pessoas que gravam um áudio sem ser pelo microfone?
<xispirito> nunca vi isto
<[orca]> tipo eu estou usando fone de ouvidos, logicamente o microfone sozinho nao vai capitar o áudio do fone de ouvido, entao queria usar o moduo de gravação direto da placa de som
<[orca]> xispirito: pelos podcasts por aí é assim se forem gravar uma musica sei la
<[orca]> em fi
<[orca]> nem faço ideia
<xispirito> deste modo eu não sei [orca], sem microfone nunca vi
<[orca]> e nao tou afim de gravar da caixinha de som que vai sair orrível o som.
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> o vitorlobo, está aqui?
<[orca]> bah cara
<xispirito> ah, então você quer gravar os sons que o computador emite?
<[orca]> isso!
<xispirito> entendi lol
<[orca]> po cara
<xispirito> deixa eu ver se acho uma forma de gravar heh
<[orca]> aumossou hoje? :P
<xispirito> =(
<[orca]> em fim era isso
<[orca]> quero gravar um negócio de um jogo pra um amigo, jogar comigo online mas ele nao sabe queria gravar os sons do jogo, pois como eu  digo, o jogo é em áudio ...
<xispirito> [orca], seria um equivalente ao estereomix?
<[orca]> acho q sim
<[orca]> mas como eu posso dá uma vasculhada la?
<[orca]> patty: já te acaumou? :P
<xispirito> então, você precisa do programa audacity
<xispirito> precisa do pavucontrol
<xispirito> instale estes dois
<Patty> [orca], 636 arquivos 245 subpastas, falta 5 horas para eu ficar calma
<xispirito> Patty, estás a fazer o que?
<Patty> fazer dizer, estou precisando de uma maquina nova :+)
<[orca]> a fala serio1
<[orca]> ei cara, vou instalar pelo apt.
<xispirito> Patty, eu fico assim que nem você quando uso gnome e kde =D
<xispirito> [orca], isso
<Patty> xispirito, sorte minha q nao estou usando ambiente neste momento :P
<[orca]> entao, que tu ta usanfo?
<[orca]> xipirito espera
<[orca]> audaci?
<[orca]> diz de novo os nomes
<Patty> tty
<xispirito> audacity
<[orca]> vou instalar o apt.
<xispirito> pavucontrol
<xispirito> [orca], você consegue ler o conteúdo de um site com tutorial?
<xispirito> se sim, acesse aqui: http://pinguimnogelo.blogspot.com.br/2011/03/audacity-nao-grava-skype-no-ubuntu.html
<[orca]> po
<[orca]> tou instalando por lista, instalei os dois pacotes duma vez logo :P
<xispirito> boa
<[orca]> patty: ah, teu computador é notebook ou pc msm?
<Patty> pc
<[orca]> vou cair
<[orca]> droga de net
<[orca]> erre es korakas
<Patty> ok
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> net lenta
<[orca]> reclamando do pc e uso uma 3g da vio #tiro
<[orca]> vivo
<[orca]> vivo internet
<xispirito> aquele de 56k?
<Rudolf> xispirito: 5g vivo é 1M
<Rudolf> xispirito: o que "varea" é o quanto de download você pode fazer
<[orca]> nem sei
<Rudolf> xispirito: ops, 3g
<[orca]> uso um de 4 gb, posso baixar 4 gb de arquivo acho agora acho que é um mb
<xispirito> Rudolf, a franquia é que mata
<Rudolf> xispirito: MATA, ESQUARTEJA
<Rudolf> xispirito: pq, pago 9,90
<Rudolf> xispirito: pré-pago
<Rudolf> oook
<Rudolf> funciona muito bem
<[orca]> po, ruim pra pacas
<Rudolf> mas 20M
<xispirito> Rudolf, eu sobrevivi quase um ano assim
<xispirito> igual a você =D
<Rudolf> mas o plano de 69,90
<Rudolf> é 50M
<Rudolf> olha a diferença
<[orca]> divide um mb por 8 e tens minha velocidade real ...
<Rudolf> ah, esse é o plano smartphone
<Rudolf> não sei no "modem" o preço
<[orca]> uns 125 kb/s
<Rudolf> mas 1G de franquia
<xispirito> Rudolf, sim, o pré pago com franquia de 20mb, depois cai a trinta e poucos k
<Rudolf> cara, navegar a 125Kbps é bom
<[orca]> 140 digo
<Rudolf> xispirito: isso, 32Kbps
<Rudolf> mas como só uso para twitter, face, e-mail
<Rudolf> não sofro muito
<Rudolf> massss, é uma vegonha
<xispirito> eu usava este plano com um openbsd =D
<[orca]> aff
<[orca]> 159 kb
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> tem net de 50 mb na vivo? aa
<[orca]> quanto éh, em?
<[orca]> me diz um bom motivo para ser "bom"
<NtfsBloqueado> é tipo assim tenho 64kbps dividindo usa-se 8 kBps
<[orca]> se for assim, a fibra otica é melhor, 200 kbps, aa
<NtfsBloqueado> 1Gbps
<[orca]> aliás.
<Rudolf> [orca]: 50M de franquia filho
<[orca]> por aí
<Rudolf> 69,90
<[orca]> existe "1 gbps"?
<[orca]> aqui no brasil? :P
<[orca]> tipo, agora deu uma liberada aqui
<Rudolf> [orca]: empresa
<Rudolf> [orca]: beeeeeeeeem caro
<[orca]> quando chove fica uma porcaria mas se o tempo ta rasoavel melhora
<xispirito> o Brasil ainda é primitivo nesta assunto
<Rudolf> xispirito: o que você quer? só compra tecnologia
<Rudolf> xispirito: tudo que vem é caro
<NtfsBloqueado> só fora do brasil 1G é um milgre paara poucos acho q so embratel e telefonias
<Rudolf> xispirito: tem que ser homologado pela anatel
<xispirito> Rudolf, exato, não se produz nada aqui
<Rudolf> xispirito: veja o exemplo do 3G+ que a vivo ativou semana retrasada
<NtfsBloqueado> Nesta terra se plantando tudo dá . per vaz Caminha.
<[orca]> que isso faz? :P
<Lambertini> Rudolf, manja de configurar um tal de servidor bzr ?
<[orca]> po quanto deve ser a franquia do japão?
<Rudolf> Bazaar?
<Lambertini> isso
<Lambertini> bazzar
<Rudolf> [orca]: não tem franquia
<Lambertini> nunca ouvi falar
<Lambertini> mas o povo anda usando muito
<Lambertini> pelo visto
<Lambertini> mais que svn
<[orca]> deve ser bem boa
<[orca]> ou EUA
<Rudolf> Lambertini: é bazaar mesmo
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> ele sabe :OP
<Lambertini> Rudolf, eu sei
<xispirito> eu nunca nem vi um bazaar rodando
<Lambertini> tb não
<Lambertini> mas preciso por um arquivo num repositório
<Rudolf> Lambertini: http://bazaar-vcs.org/
<Lambertini> mas o povo daqui não usa svn
<[orca]> acho que ele sabe ...
<Lambertini> é, mas tudo bem, vou olhar a documentação de novo
<[orca]> pronto xispirito: baixou aqui os repozitorios do audacity e pavucontrol
<xispirito> [orca], beleza, agora você deve abrir o audacity
<[orca]> sim, e???
<xispirito> deve acessar as preferencias
<[orca]> acho que o orca ler a tela dele entao, beleza
<[orca]> otimo
<[orca]> ]
<[orca]> ele ler a tela.
<xispirito> veja se a caixa dispositivos está marcada, caso não, marque, e selecione pulse em gravação,
<[orca]> agora onde fica as preferencias?
<xispirito> control + p
<[orca]> me desculpa pela ignorancia mas ...
<[orca]> ah nao acredito que o orca nao ler
<xispirito> =(
<[orca]> po cara
<[orca]> quero explodir este pc
<[orca]> queria que o zandrebran tivesse aqui ...
<[orca]> xispirito: cara e agora?
<[orca]> nao tem outro geito?
<[orca]> queria gravar com qualquer um gravador ...
<xispirito> não que eu saiba
<Patty> pega um c1 loga no cabinete do pc mantenha uns 5m de disstancia q vc vai explodir
<Patty> :D
<Rudolf> [orca]: qual a treta?
<[orca]> gravar os ruidos do pc
<[orca]> direto da placa de som
<Lambertini> Rudolf,
<[orca]> sem usar microfone claro1
<Lambertini> toh tendo um problema com meu apt
<Lambertini> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/debian.las.ic.unicamp.br_debian_dists_squeeze_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Lambertini> eu sei resolver
<Lambertini> porem essa bagaça volta de novo
<Lambertini> não tem como sanar issso?
<Rudolf> trocar de repositorio?
<[orca]> patty: pq vc nao faz com o seu neste caso? ja que nao gosta dele? :X
<Lambertini> essa foi uma pergunta retroativa ?
<Patty> [orca], :P pretendo
<xispirito> não façam isso, doem para mim
<RodrigO23> Fala pessoal
<RodrigO23> vortei
<Lambertini> bah, melhor eu ficar quieto aqui hoje
<[orca]> mais problemas manoo
<[orca]> och gente pra cair
<Rudolf> Lambertini: troque
<Rudolf> Lambertini: disse para você testar
<Rudolf> Lambertini: já  que o problema parece ser pontual
<Lambertini> sim
<Lambertini> vou testar
<Lambertini> obrigado Rudolf
<[orca]> gente
<[orca]> nao acredito
<[orca]> tou dando "adeus" ao linux
<[orca]> bugou o som
<[orca]> agora eu tou ferrado
<[orca]> ferrado
<[orca]> sem som nao mecho em nada.
<[orca]> nao tem nem um comando que restaura isso no terminal?
<[orca]> nao queria formatar]
<[orca]> eu tava mechendo no pavucontrol e ele parou de funcionar nao sei que eu fiz.
<[orca]> rodrigo23: tenta me ajudar por favor cara, nao queroo formatar
<[orca]> logo agora que copiei um filme pra la?
<[orca]> bem, acho que eu ou travei ou nao sei ...
<[orca]> xispirito: tu sabe me ajudar?]
<RodrigO23> kkk oque houve orca
<[orca]> serio cara
<[orca]> tinha mutio arquivo ja instalei uma série de pacotes nos quais nem me lembro mais o nome de uns nao quero perder aquilo em nem uma ipóteze
<[orca]> rodrigo23: seguinte, eu fui mecher no pavucontrol, e perdi o som, agora nao posso mais mecher
<[orca]> e tou num pc aqui
<[orca]> dúvido que meu pai vai querer formatar e instalar de novo ou nao  sei se eu mesmo vou ter paciência pra instalar o monte de pacotes.
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> se tu nao me ajudar, eu desisto dol linux...
<[orca]> po
<[orca]> rodrigo23: nao tem um comando no terminal que restaura as configurações padrão? de som em fim?
<[orca]> po a a coisa do meu irmão nao quer me ajudar
<[orca]> po nestas horas que odeio ser dv.
<[orca]> quando preciso de alguem aqui em casa ninguem, niguem se manifesta
<[orca]> por favor gente, agora preciso mais doque nunca
<[orca]> o maximo que posso fazer é da um comando no terminal.
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> pelo amor de Deus
<[orca]> rodrigo23: kd tu
<RodrigO23> rsrs
<RodrigO23> pera ai, vc precisa restaurar a configuraçao do pc?
<Lambertini> alguém aqui sabe configurar svn server?
<[orca]> sim,, rodrigo
<[orca]> com pelo menos comandos
<[orca]> maximo que posso fazer
<[orca]> preciso restaurar e preciso de uma pessoa so praler a tela pra mim
<[orca]> e rapido
<RodrigO23> mas vc quer restaurar o ununtu ou o unity?
<RodrigO23> Ubuntu
<[orca]> ubuntu
<[orca]> o sistema ta sem som
<[orca]> nem o som de inicialização ele da mais
<[orca]> mas,
<[orca]> quando inicia faz o barulinho da tela de login
<RodrigO23> poxa [orca]
<RodrigO23> tenta isso
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> se não der certo, acho que nao uso mais linux nao
<RodrigO23> http://alinetux.blogspot.com.br/2011/05/como-restaurar-o-unity-no-ubuntu-1104.html
<Rudolf> [orca]: loooooooser
<[orca]> po.
<Rudolf> sem mimimimi
<[orca]> uso gnome cara
<[orca]> versao do ubuntu, 10.10
<[orca]> pior que a bendita familia minha nao entende linux
<[orca]> po gente
<[orca]> se vcs entendessem como é ser deficiente visual
<RodrigO23> Calma [orca]
<RodrigO23> to pesquisando aqui amigao
<Rudolf> téééééééé
<Rudolf> [orca]: minhas desculpas
<RodrigO23> <RodrigO23> http://alinetux.blogspot.com.br/2011/05/como-restaurar-o-unity-no-u
<RodrigO23>             buntu-1104.html
<RodrigO23> <Rudolf> [orca]: loooooooser
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> po.
<RodrigO23> <Rudolf> sem mimimimi
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> uso gnome cara
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> versao do ubuntu, 10.10
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> pior que a bendita familia minha nao entende linux
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> po gente
<RodrigO23> <[orca]> se vcs entendessem como ▒ ser deficiente visual
<RodrigO23> <RodrigO23> Calma [orca]
<RodrigO23> <RodrigO23> to pesquisando aqui amigao
<RodrigO23>  [05:24pm][RodrigO23(+iw) (zZzZ 0)] [#ubuntu-br(+cntz)]
<RodrigO23> [#ubuntu-br]
<Rudolf> [orca]: não havia acompanhado desde o princípio
<RodrigO23> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=77962.0
<RodrigO23> [orca]
<Rudolf> [orca]: acredito que linux não está preparado para deficientes visuais
<Rudolf> [orca]: recomendo fortemente usar windows
<Rudolf> [orca]: neste caso em específico
<Rudolf> [orca]: infelizmente, o suporte não é muito bom ainda para SER CONFIGURADO
<Rudolf> [orca]: apesar de funcionar quando você compila o kernel com suporte a acessibilidade
<Rudolf> [orca]: não faço idéia se o ubuntu tem algo pronto sem que você sofra
<[orca]> tipo
<RodrigO23> [orca] , nao achei mais nada parceiro
<[orca]> rodrigo23: acho que vou ter que.
<[orca]> tirar a copia dos arquivos importantes
<[orca]> rodrigo23: no iniciu quando bugou o orca nao tinha tanta coisa como hoje
<[orca]> se eu fazer isso, de formatar
<[orca]> vai demorar acho que uma semana pra recuperar tudo
<[orca]> vou fazer assim gente
<[orca]> quando meu pai chegar
<[orca]> eu pesso a ele que me ajude
<[orca]> e vcs tantam me dizer que eu faço e bem, pesso a ele ir executando
<[orca]> rodrigo23 tu tem uma ideia de como se faz?
<[orca]> faz um favor rodrigo23, instala o pavucontrol e dá uma olhada na interface e olha que deve ter acontecido de errado
<[orca]> rodrigo23: tu ta aí?
<RodrigO23> ai [orca] so um instante, pois nao esto usando o Linux
<RodrigO23> vo passar pra ele agora
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> bah
<RodrigO23> pronto
<RodrigO23> [orca],
<RodrigO23> como é o nome mesmo?
<RodrigO23> pavucontrol
<[orca]> rodirog23: aqui
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> pavucontrol
<[orca]> nao quero formatar
<[orca]> rodrigo23: eu entrein na primeira configuração
<[orca]> nao me lembro no nome
<RodrigO23> isso aconteceu depois de instalar o pavu?
<[orca]> mas a primeira opção
<[orca]> nao
<[orca]> fui entrar nele
<[orca]> e configurar os sons
<RodrigO23> na primeira aba (reproduçao), o som vem configurado como 00
<RodrigO23> tem que aumentar
<[orca]> merda
<[orca]> estragou o meu pc isso
<RodrigO23> tem que deixar 100% ou 0 decibél
<[orca]> rodrigo23: o incrível é q, sabe a tela de login do ubuntu?
<RodrigO23> sim
<RodrigO23> kkkkkk
<RodrigO23> aparece o som neh
<[orca]> isso
<RodrigO23> bom tenta isso entao
<[orca]> digito minha senha e o som de inicialização nao faz
<[orca]> mas queouve na verdade cara?
<[orca]> e qual o nome dele em mutimedia?]
<Patty> por isso nao curto gnome e derivados
<RodrigO23> na primeira aba reproduçao > Sons do sistema > aumenta para 100%
<Patty> muito ruim para refazer configurações, kde mais rapido/facil
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs,, eu gostei do KDE
<nT4BR> boa tarde
<nT4BR> alguem conhece uma ferramenta visual pra gerenciar configurações do apache2
<nT4BR> ?
<RodrigO23> acho que nao nT4BR
<Patty> webmin
<[orca]> rodrigo23: mas tu tem uma ideia porque ouve isso?
<nT4BR> odeio ter que configurar na mão, por falta de experiencia e não sou um sysadmin para ter que conhecer isso
<Patty> no webmin tem um modulo para gerenciar o apache
<nT4BR> Patty, vlw, vou dar uma olhada
<RodrigO23> o gnome, pelo menos quando eu usava ele nos 8.xx
<RodrigO23> o som nao era aumentado
<Patty> visual via navegador e tambem acesso remoto, abre uma vasta possibilidade, cuidado com a segurança :P
<RodrigO23> o padrao era som 0%
<RodrigO23> era nao
<RodrigO23> é
<nT4BR> Patty, tem algum repositorio para instalar via apt?
<RodrigO23> mas como uso unity, mesmo no ubuntu 10
<Patty> pega no sise
<Patty> site
<Patty> esquece repo la tem .deb
<RodrigO23> isso ja é passado [orca]
<Patty> nT4BR, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.580_all.deb
<nT4BR> Patty, to baixando, vlw ;D
<Patty> melhor q o webmin só o freenas mas ai ja muda tudo :P tem o clearos e o bf sao OS hehehee
<RodrigO23> Freenas é otimo pra montar um server FTP
<Patty> :) e muito mais
<RodrigO23> tentei usar ele uma epoca
<Patty> a face dele é protecionante :D
<RodrigO23> para tentar fazer boot pelo iSCSI
<Patty> :P
<RodrigO23> conseguiu ai [orca]
<[orca]> rodrigo23: esperando aparecer um ``olho amigo'' aqui pra me ajudar
<RodrigO23> rsrsrs
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: finalmente te achei!
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, achou o que?
<GTK_Thi> lambertine: eu te achei agora!
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> vou cair
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: de manhã tu não estava
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: como tu conseguiu fazer isto?!?
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: Agora eu não tenho o bot mas depois eu ativo pra vc ver!
<nT4BR> Patty, tem que mudar criar uma senha para o root?
<nT4BR> Patty, para conseguir logar no webmin?
<Patty> nao
<Patty> usa a mesma do sistema
<Patty> login: root
<[orca]> gtk_thi mechi no som cara
<[orca]> ferrou
<Patty> passs: a senha q vc definiu pro root
<nT4BR> Patty, eu nao tinha definido senha antes, mudei pelo passwd e agora foi
<Lambertini> GTK_Thi, tendi
<Lambertini> demoro
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: a droga pedeajuda a alguém daqui talveze les saibam configurar devolta
<nT4BR> Patty, nossa, obrigado, isso tem uma aba pra criação de virtual hosts de forma indolor ;D
<Patty> sim talvez seja necessário instalar modulos
<Patty> q vc pega no proprio site :)
<[orca]> ja vou ageitar assim que minha familia vir ajudar
<GTK_Thi> Patty: vc sabe ajustar o som as configurações padrões?
<GTK_Thi> Patty: pelo terminal
<GTK_Thi> ah, pelo terminal é mais fácil cara
<Patty> so um segundo vou ligar para minha patroa
<GTK_Thi> ou alguékm sabe configurar o som a configurações padrões?
<GTK_Thi> o [orca] bugou o som do pc dele
<[orca]> cara
<[orca]> eu estraguei pelo grafico
<[orca]> ja me ajudaram mano
<[orca]> e tipo
<GTK_Thi> na tela de login elee está falando?
<[orca]> sabe a tela de login, aquela que faz os sons pra digitar a senha e taus? entao faz o som, mas quando digito minha senha entra no sistema e fica sem som
<[orca]> falei
<[orca]> ja aconteceu com tigow
<GTK_Thi> se estiver só vc criar esta conta e logar como root e dar poderes de superusuário e depois quando os teus familiares vir na tua conta aí tu ajusta
<[orca]> mas que ouve tu acha?
<Patty> GTK_Thi, faz muito tempo q sai do gnome, desde então parei de analisar o ambiente, mas deve ficar tudo na ~/config
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: po me obedece usa minha conta
<Patty> qq coisa mv ~/config ~/config.old
<Patty> e loga novamente vai estar tudo zerado
<[orca]> hummmm
<[orca]> estragou minha conta msm
<[orca]> estraguei minha conta
<[orca]> como eu estou feliz huahuha
<[orca]> pior
<GTK_Thi> usa a droga da minha conta q tu vai conseguir usar o sistema
<[orca]> vou ativar e configurar uma cona pelo telnet
<Patty> relaxa essas coisas acontecem com gnome mesmo
<GTK_Thi> aí só digitar su leandro e usar a tua conta
<Patty> faz tempo q precisei resetar as config de meu kde :) nem lembro a ultima vez
<GTK_Thi> quando meu orca buga ou outra coisa tenho q usar uma conta reserva q criei
<RodrigO23> Poxa mas nao é normal um programa ficar bugando assim neh
<GTK_Thi> usa a minha conta por enquanto depois quando tu abrir o terminal digita su leandro q vc vai estar em sua conta
<[orca]> ei.
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: aí vc pode fazer as outras coisas que quer
<[orca]> chegaram aqui
<Patty> no gnome tudo é nomal :P
<Patty> normal
<[orca]> como eu ageito agora
<GTK_Thi> meu espeak todos dias fica bugando, de 2 em 2 dias tenho q recompilá-lo para ele funcionar
 * Patty não gosta de Gnome
<[orca]> vou precisar de ajuda.
<Patty> GTK_Thi, so dar um reload nele
<Patty> gnome é muito feio
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: sistema, preferéncias, som
<Patty> no sentindo de funcionar
<GTK_Thi> nem da pra eu usar o KDE acho
<[orca]> patty: então, fale aos desenvolvedores do KDE e taus colocarem suporte a orca la.
<GTK_Thi> meu gnome crashou hoje demanhã
<[orca]> vou ligar o pc aqui
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: os desenvolvedores do orca já estão tentando fazer isto
<[orca]> e thiago, como eu vou ajeitar se, as confs de som é pra todo sistema, preciso configurar minha conta msm
<Patty> [orca], orca mmm
<[orca]> patty: as vezes falar é meio fácio, mas quando se é dv, se fica com q temç.
<GTK_Thi> droga, tu nao me houviu? usa minha conta! aí, da no terminal su leandro! aí, tu vai ta na tua conta! aí, é só configurar!
<Patty> [orca], nao estou alembrada orca orca
<GTK_Thi> a tela de login está falando entao configura o orca na minha conta que edeverá estar falando
<GTK_Thi> aí usa o terminal pela minha conta, su é para trocar usuário
<[orca]> patty: orca, leitor de telas, uma interface de voz quer ler a tela para deficientes visuais
<Patty> ah
<Patty> no kde vc pode rodar as lib do gnome
<GTK_Thi> http://live.gnome.org/Orca/
<[orca]> que ler digo
<Patty> com uns ajustes fica tudo igual ao qt
<[orca]> ei thiago
<GTK_Thi> mas eu tentei usar um aplicativo do qt ele disse "nome do aplicativo", é inacessível."
<Patty> vou instalar o orca :)
<[orca]> mas quero é ageitar de vez e nao ficar usando todo dia de contas reservas
<nT4BR> Patty, nao estou conseguindo criar vhosts para *.localhost
<nT4BR> ele diz que o endereço é invalido
<[orca]> thiago como eu faço, tu deve saber
<Patty> no lado de cima tem um link (AJuda)
<GTK_Thi> acho q localhost é só 1 domínio
<GTK_Thi> não tem subdomínios do localhost
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: usa minha conta para restaurar tua configuração po!
<[orca]> como eu restauro po
<Patty> nada impede de ter sub revisa as configuração nT4BR
<[orca]> usa a inteligencia
<Patty> divirta-se :D
<GTK_Thi> ah to na droga do windows agora
<Patty> [orca], vc usa o orca-3.2.1-2.1.2
<GTK_Thi> nao tem terminal
<GTK_Thi> no windows
<RodrigO23> no windows eu uso o Cygwin
<GTK_Thi> ah tenho uns pacotes dele só o gcc g++ make eo bash
<RodrigO23> eh, legal mas vc baixa os pacotes
<GTK_Thi> e tenho o mingw q vem o tar e mais algumas coisas
<RodrigO23> pelo setup
<RodrigO23> tem ate o ambiente X10 pra ele
<RodrigO23> ops
<RodrigO23> servidor X
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkk
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo: tu sabe se o orca pega no cygwin... ahaha... não sei se é provável...
<GTK_Thi> mas quem sabe...
<[orca]> patty: bem, eu uso a 2.32 mas a 3 acho que é a mais recente
<GTK_Thi> eu uso a 3.2.0 com as minhas modificaçoes
<RodrigO23> GTK_Thi, na versao tty muito provavelmente nao, mas quem sabe na versao x11
<GTK_Thi> modificações.
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: uma vez consegui compilar o python com o cygwin
<[orca]> pera que vou ver aqui mas gtk_thi como restauro?
<GTK_Thi> rodrigo23: tem como instalar os pacotes por linha de comando?
<[orca]> a minha conta ...
<RodrigO23> dei uma lida basica na documentaçao
<Patty> [orca], http://migra.tk/FFMn7h
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ah, acho q a patty sabe... isso eu já nao sei
<nT4BR> Patty, consegui, primeiro tive que adicionar o subdominio de localhost no /etc/hosts
<Patty> este mesmo né? [orca]
<[orca]> como?
<Patty> [orca], como q ele funciona?
<RodrigO23> ao invez do apt-get ele usa o cyg-apt
<GTK_Thi> patty: ja instalou o orca?
<Patty> uhummm
<GTK_Thi> patty: se já digita orca no seu terminal
<GTK_Thi> patty: aí configura
<Patty> ja abrir e estou vendo como funciona
<Patty> so nao entendi ainda como ele le
<GTK_Thi> patty: mas tem q instalar tb o espeech dispatcher e o espeak
<Patty> o zypper instalou ja
<GTK_Thi> patty: digo speech dispatcher
<Patty> speech-dispatcher-0.7.1-7.1.2
<GTK_Thi> patty: quando vc digita orca ele ja sai falando
<Patty> sim hehehe
<GTK_Thi> "bem-vindo a configuração do orca!"
<Patty> ele so fala em ingles
<Patty> hehehe
<GTK_Thi> tem q selecionar a voz do português
<GTK_Thi> geralmente é a pt
<Patty> eu mudei mas nada mudou
<GTK_Thi> o meu fala em português pelomenos
<Patty> hehehehe
<GTK_Thi> tem gente diz q é um europeu tentando falar português kkk
<Patty> GTK_Thi, suas config de voz esta assim? http://imgbin.org/images/7723.png
<nT4BR> galera, qual o codigo para deixar um arquivo somente leitura pelo dono?
<nT4BR> é 0400?
<Patty> 0600
<Patty> 4 mesmo
<GTK_Thi> patty: vc pode me dizer como vc colocou? É que ele não lê imagens.
<[orca]> fa
<[orca]> e nao éh? eu estraguei minha cobnta msm
<nT4BR> Patty,  com 0600 ele nao reclamou ;d
<GTK_Thi> que foi ´´orca]
<nT4BR> Patty, é pra chave privada do github
<Patty> :O
<Patty> GTK_Thi, vc nao enxerga?
<GTK_Thi> patty: Sim
<Patty> meo deus
<GTK_Thi> ahaha...
<Patty> fala serio GTK_Thi
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece um software chamado reportula
<nT4BR> pronto, essa jeba ta rodando, soh trabalhar
<nT4BR> vlw Patty
<GTK_Thi> Patty: Por q vc não acredita?
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<Patty> nao sei
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: eu disse para tu logar com a minha conta
<[orca]> falamos serio1
<[orca]> ei gtk_t ta conectado agora quero um comando qu restaure minha conta.
<[orca]> tua pela tua conta p
<[orca]> patty: que vc quer, uma foto? :P
<xispirito> opa, voltei
<Patty> lol nao
<[orca]> xispirito: penssei que tu tinha sei la, caido qualquer coisa hua
<[orca]> patty: ah, bom :P
<xispirito> eu tinha saido
<[orca]> xispirito: estraguei minha conta com a ``pavucontrol''
<Patty> [orca], sei la mmm estranho para mim so, ja tinha instalado OS para um mudo, instalei o OOVO
<[orca]> vou tentar nao sair mechendo antes de saber que faz p
<xispirito> [orca], como assim, mexeu lá nos volumes?
<Patty> [orca], vc tem monitor?
<[orca]> exatamente
<[orca]> agora so quero um comando que restaure a conta
<xispirito> ok, e com outras contas funciona [orca] ?
<[orca]> tou logado nnuma aqui, de rezerva
<Patty> GTK_Thi, vc tem monitor?
<[orca]> sim, porque eu nao rodei como root.
<Patty> xispirito, eles tem monitor?
<[orca]> vacooo
<xispirito> ta, então deve ser alguma .config na sua conta, dentro da sua pasta pessoal
<xispirito> Patty, tem
<Patty> :S
<[orca]> patty: eu tenho, mas so para a ajuda se for preciso de uma pessoa, mas nao uso nao
<Patty> pq nao diz logo para criar uma nova conta?
<xispirito> [orca], você tem como verificar se tem algum arquivo .pavcontrol ou .pavcontrol.config em sua pasta pessoal?
<pauloolhos> ola
<xispirito> algo parecido com isto
<pauloolhos> alguem conhece ou entende esse tutorial
<pauloolhos> http://www.reportula.org/reportula/index.php/support/documentation
<[orca]> po nao tem como restaurar caa?
<[orca]> tou no terminal, onde fica a tau pasta pessoal, nao sei p
<GTK_Thi> patty: vc pode dizer a configuração do orca? só o personagem pode ser.
<[orca]> tou conectado atravez de uma aqui rezerva
<Patty> GTK_Thi, ele sumiu
<[orca]> patty: realmente encontrar dois dvs duma vez assusta né? :P
<[orca]> quem sumiu?
<Patty> [orca], é diferente
<[orca]> acho que talvez porque teu ambiente seja kde
<[orca]> kde ele, buga
<[orca]> mas serio1
<xispirito> [orca], em /home/$seuusuario
<[orca]> tenho muita coisa na minha conta
<xispirito> dentro desta pasta, terá várias pastas que começam com .
<Patty> GTK_Thi, eu zerei o orca
<xispirito> são arquivos de configuração
<[orca]> deixa eu ver aqui
<Patty> GTK_Thi, personagem defaul defaul voice (pt)
<Patty> mas ainda esta falando em ingles
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: ls -a /home/leandro
<GTK_Thi> então coloca brasil (pt)
<GTK_Thi> e da ok
<GTK_Thi> pra ver se funciona
<Patty> sim mas tambem continua em ingles
<Patty> eu coloquei italiano, e fala em italiano normal
<GTK_Thi> como inglês
<xispirito> Patty, eles tem monitor...eles?
<Patty> xispirito, tem sim
<xispirito> tá, mas são dois?
<Patty> :S
<xispirito> perguntei sério =D
<GTK_Thi> patty: o meu fala em português normal
<Patty> GTK_Thi, é normal ele ler apenas quando clico nos botao de preferencia do orca
<Patty> xispirito, o GTK_Thi eo [orca] tem monitor mas tem problemas visual
<nT4BR> alguem aew saca de mod_rewrite?
<[orca]> xispirito: bem, aitvei aqui nada de pavucontrol.conf nem nada assim
<GTK_Thi> tenta ir com o teclado aí ele lê, tab, essas coisas
<nT4BR> eu quero pegar todas as requisicoes que nao sao para arquivos, e mandar para um index.php
<[orca]> xispirito: so minhas confs de chats ...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: éle ésse hífem a barra home barra leandro barra
<xispirito> [orca], você tem que verificar ai, talvez dentro de /home/seuusuario/.config/pavcontrol ou /home/seuusuario/.local/share/pavcontrol
<[orca]> mas em fim
<[orca]> nao tem como eu da um comando pra restaurar?
<[orca]> isso vai da um trabalho considerável.
<xispirito> exato [orca], apagando o tal arquivo, restauraria
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> vou ver agora
<[orca]> éra
<[orca]> aliás
<[orca]> que acontece se eu der " apt-get remove pavucontrol"
<xispirito> talvez seja a solução
<[orca]> ou sudo apt-get remove pavucontrol.*
<[orca]> vou tentar,
<[orca]> fazer q...
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: apt-get é para programas
<[orca]> como eu removo todas dependencias e arquivos de um programa?
<xispirito> GTK_Thi, mas se apagar o programa que está a interferir, vai resolver
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: n ao usa apt-get pois tu nao pode ter som por completo digo pode
<[orca]> afffff
<[orca]> e agora ...
<[orca]> nao da pra eu ficar dependendo de uma conta rezerva que nem dosox tem ...
<xispirito> o pavucontrol é seguro remover
<[orca]> dosvox.
<[orca]> olha cara
<[orca]> olha em .local so tem  .chare
<[orca]> nao sei como se escreve mas em fim
<[orca]> que mais?
<[orca]> talvez seja mais seguro apagando a conf. nao acha?
<GTK_Thi> nao deleta o .local/share!
<GTK_Thi> se tu deletar toda psta vai perder as configurações do orca e tudo
<GTK_Thi> por outro lado o som pode restaurar
<[orca]> a fala serio1
<[orca]> que adianta som a perder o orca po
<[orca]> so eu remover so o arquivo.
<GTK_Thi> ah, vou pro linux, ja voolto
<[orca]> nao nada xispirito
<[orca]> nada de pavucontrol msm
<[orca]> que acontece se eu remover o prgrama cara
<xispirito> [orca], é...eu tentaria remover
<[orca]> me promete aío que nao vai estragar o sistema.
<[orca]> o som na verdade
<[orca]> xispirito: fiquei com medo agora ...
<xispirito> você instalou ele por conta própia, quer dizer, o sistema não depende deste pacote, logo removê-lo nõa vai alterar o sistema base
<[orca]> porque tipo, eu instalei como sudo,.
<Patty> xispirito, mas se o pc ficar sem som o orca tambem fica
<xispirito> Patty, sim, mas o sistema tinha som e orca antes de instalar pavucontrol
<Patty> mmm
<Patty> nao seria prudente ele chamar a pessoa q fez a instalação da distro?
<xispirito> é...num caso assim, seria interessante ter uma pessoa por perto, mas eu arriscaria remover
<Patty> todo mundo sabe q vc é suicida querido :P
<Rudolf> [orca]: você sabe se o orca tem alguma opção de plugin de saída de som?
<[orca]> afs
<Patty> aparentemente nao
<[orca]> meu orca ta bugado ainda
<GTK_Thi> lambertini: vc ainda ta aí?
<GTK_Thi> pronto tou no linux com os bots e tudo
<[orca]> entretanto as contas sem ser a minha ainda estão normais
<[orca]> acho que vou apagar ela, criar de novo e pronto
<GTK_Thi> ei [orca], vou ver onde fica as configurações para vc
<GTK_Thi> aqui tem monte de pastas, gnome 2, evolution, totem,
<GTK_Thi> gsetings, applications
<GTK_Thi> recently used,
<GTK_Thi> essas coisas
<Rudolf> [orca]: apague apenas os arquivos de configuração
<Rudolf> [orca]: ~/.pulse ~/.orca
<GTK_Thi> o orca n apaga
<GTK_Thi> só o pulse, pois o orca t vai perder todos os dicionários q vc fez
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: espero que ele tenha te "lido"
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: ou não tenha ME "lido"
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> droga de net
<GTK_Thi> aqui disse assim: .[orca] caiu do canal
<[orca]> bem
<GTK_Thi> [orca]: rm -r -f /home/leandro/.pulse
<[orca]> preciso ajeitar
<GTK_Thi> soletra o qe u falei
<GTK_Thi> rm -r -f /home/leandro/.pulse
<[orca]> em que isso vai ajuldar?
<[orca]> tou farto já, removi todas dependencias do negócio ali e nao deu.
<GTK_Thi> pulse é o sistema de som do gnome
<Rudolf> GTK_Thi: pq não alsa?
<GTK_Thi> nao era pra tu remover nada do pulse! agora quando tu reiniciar o pc, nem quero te dizer oq vai acontecer.
<GTK_Thi> o meu aqui é pulse
<GTK_Thi> mas tem o alsa tb
<GTK_Thi> mas nem sei qual é na verdade
<GTK_Thi> lambertiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiini
<GTK_Thi> lam.ber.tini., ta aí ele
<GTK_Thi> ahaha caiu de novo
<Patty> →
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<[orca]> aaa
<Patty> ←
<GTK_Thi> Patty: o q?
<[orca]> como eu disse nao ouve nada thiago tgou usando tua conta
<[orca]> erre es korakas
<Patty> GTK_Thi nada nao
<[orca]> me diz thiago como eu faço, o comando antes que eu caia de novo
<GTK_Thi> !divine o pc do [orca] vai desbugar?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: o pc do [orca] vai desbugar?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Melhor não te dizer agora.
<[orca]> e me diz se vai ajudar
<GTK_Thi> rm -r -f /home/leandro/.pulse
<[orca]> erre es korakas
<[orca]> ei thiago me responde logo po
<[orca]> quero saber
<[orca]> como
<[orca]> é
<[orca]> o
<[orca]> comando
<[orca]> rm -r -f
<GTK_Thi> rm -r -f /home/leandro/.pulse/
<[orca]> isso vai resolver ou bugar de vez minha conta?
<Patty> sintaxe: rm -rf
<GTK_Thi> nao sei, foi um cara q nao me lembro o nick disse pra tu fazer
<GTK_Thi> acho q é rudolf, nao me lembro
<[orca]> afffff
<[orca]> mas que isso vai da?
<[orca]> pode estragar minha conta de vez nao?
<[orca]> ou o pc vai recriar as confs de novo?
<[orca]> ah tive uma ideia
<[orca]> ver o alsamixer da minha conta pelo terminal1
<GTK_Thi> Que tu vai fazer Sr. gnome?
<[orca]> mecher no ausamixer
<GTK_Thi> !divine agora, o pc do [orca] vai desbugar?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: agora, o pc do [orca] vai desbugar?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: A resposta é NÃO.
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<[orca]> que ele disse?
<[orca]> não?
<[orca]> ta em utc-8 aa
<GTK_Thi> !code import os;print type(os)
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: <class 'sandbox.safe_import.SafeModule'>
<[orca]> mas em fim
<[orca]> será que revover o pulse vai da jeito?
<GTK_Thi> dáblio uu têcê?
<[orca]> gtk_thi: da tua opinião cara pr favor
<GTK_Thi> depende
<GTK_Thi> qual sistema de som teu pc usa
<GTK_Thi> digo teu linux
<[orca]> bem seja como for, apaguei
<[orca]> agora se der errado
<[orca]> vou querer a tua cabeça no madeiro :P
<Patty> 0.0
<[orca]> dando mais uma reiniciada no pc.
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> se o zandrebran tivesse aqui po
<GTK_Thi> !divine o gnome vai me matar?
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: * Olha para sua bola de cristal. Na frente dela diz: o gnome vai me matar?*
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: A bola começa a se modificar.
<MiniBot> GTK_Thi: Ela diz: Concentre-se e pergunte novamente.
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> desbugou
<[orca]> hehehehehe
<[orca]> hehehehe
<[orca]> nao vou nao
<[orca]> risaomau
<[orca]> sidomau
<[orca]> em fim
<[orca]> patty: em fim,
<[orca]> kd o zandebran?
<Patty> mmm
<[orca]> ele geralmente vem por aqui, mas, sumido agora p
<Patty> * zandebran :No such nick/channel
<[orca]> nao esta aqui.
<GTK_Thi> como tu fez isso patty?
<[orca]> ou ta?
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> esta guria, sabe de mais :P
<GTK_Thi> um cara tava me ensinando uns códigos para ir
<GTK_Thi> tipo o /me
<Patty>  /whois nick
<Patty>  /nickserv info nick
<Patty> :P
<GTK_Thi> ah, eu ja fiz o info diz até o IP da pessoa
<GTK_Thi> o pidgin nao entra!
<Patty> depende muito
<GTK_Thi> ei patty, vc sabe colocar um usermask?
<Patty> sim
<GTK_Thi> tipo q nao bote o IP
<Patty>  /join #freenode
<Patty> pede uma cloak
<Patty> fale em ingles
<GTK_Thi> ahaha
<GTK_Thi> depois eu faço isso
<Patty> :P
<Patty> eles podem demorar para responder
<Patty> segunda feira otimo dia, as 10 as 2 da tarde é mais facil
<Patty> por causa de umas coisinhas :P
<xispirito> progressos?
<GTK_Thi> po o pidgin nao entra mais
<[orca]> como "nao entra mais"
<[orca]> deixa eu ver dps hua
<GTK_Thi> 123!
 * GTK_Thi1 ficou feliz
<[orca]> que isso de 123 já?
<[orca]> 123
<[orca]> em?
<GTK_Thi1> [orca]: não e nada
<[orca]> patty: vem ca como tu ficou sabendo de tanto? :P:P
<xispirito> [orca], conseguiu?
<Patty> [orca], o tempo nos ensina
<GTK_Thi> Po queria o código fonte desse irc
<[orca]> conheço umas pessoas, (mulheres) que se eu falar de info perto, eu vou "morrrer"
<Patty> [orca], sei bem como é
<Patty> GTK_Thi, ircd :)
 * xispirito o invisivel
<Patty> xispirito :P
<[orca]> xispirito: ja aconteceu isso com tigo?
<xispirito> falar de info com mulher?
<[orca]> alguns até homens msm so faltam dizer que eu estou ficando "louco"
<xispirito> só a Patty mesmo
<xispirito> porque se eu falar com o resto, fico por idiota
<[orca]> no que é?
<GTK_Thi> Vou baixar o código desse irc
<Patty> nem vem a cris ursinha annakamila entre as outras xispirito
<[orca]> nem falo mais de nada referente a pc com inguem.
<[orca]> so mesu amigos msm que sao ``nerdes''
<xispirito> Patty, é...mas elas não codam e tal
<[orca]> uns amigos que vem aprendendo junto comigo aqui perto de casa.
<Patty> xispirito, a ursinha sim
<xispirito> a Ursinha não me dá bola =(
<Patty> e nao erra pra dar mesmo
<xispirito> ò.ó
<Patty> :P
<[orca]> o.o
<GTK_Thi> Pronto ta baixando o código
<[orca]> fico imaginando, como seria ser "corrigido" em info por mulher :P
<[orca]> que "mico" seria p
<[orca]> eita
<xispirito> eu acho que eu não ia aceitar bem isto...
<[orca]> codigo fonte daquiw
<Patty> [orca], que historia é essa?
<xispirito> apesar de que a Patty já me ensinou coisas...
<[orca]> patty: deixa pra la, vai parecer de certa forma, "maxixmo" entao, esqueçam
<Patty> hummm
<Patty> mas tudo bem
<xispirito> ah eu falo, eu ia sentir vergonha =D
<[orca]> ah, qualquer um
<Patty> uai pq?
<xispirito> no fundo eu sei que nada a ver, mas sei lá
<[orca]> ja é meio complicado minha tia me corrigir em info, nao ia da certo nao nao p
<[orca]> risomau
<Patty> [orca], ela é bonita?
<[orca]> po, tipo tava penssando
<[orca]> ah, sei la
<Patty> [orca], poxa vida como vc nao sabe?
<xispirito> seria mais adequado: ela tem a voz bonita?
<[orca]> nao consigo imaginar "um esposo levando broncas por ``bugar'' o pc da esposa" :P
<Patty> lol
<[orca]> bah
<[orca]> isso é "discriminação"
<[orca]> prefiro nao responder
<Patty> iai vcs saem ou so ficam no pc? [orca] ?
<xispirito> [orca], muito pelo contrário, eu trato todos de igual para igual
<xispirito> não vou te tratar diferente
<GTK_Thi> buznip2 ircd-*.tar.bz
<[orca]> a risada
<[orca]> diria que sou muito mais inteligente que dvs da minha idade ...
<[orca]> aqueles "moleques" so penssam em coisas ...
<[orca]> melhor ficar de dedinhos caladinhos
<[orca]> :PO:P
<xispirito> não sei se me fiz entender, mas fico imaginando...se eu tivesse deficiencia, qualquer que fosse, e as pessoas me tratassem diferente...eu não iria gostar
<Patty> oia só q safadinho hein xispirito
<xispirito> Patty, é ligeiro o rapaz
<Patty> uhummm
<[orca]> como?
<[orca]> nao entendi ...
<[orca]> em fim
<[orca]> eu enchergo um pouco
<Patty> opaaa
<[orca]> nao mt, mas um pouco
<Patty> conte mais [orca]
<xispirito> enxerga o suficiente para cuidar a bunda das meninas =D
<Patty> xispirito, por ai so tem meninas feias
<xispirito> nada Patty , tem umas geitosinhas
<[orca]> olha o offftopic
<[orca]> offtipic dg
<Patty> serio? mesmo?, humm vou ter q fazer uma visitinha ai para conferir :P
<xispirito> Patty, você torce para o mesmo time que eu?
<[orca]> risomau
<[orca]> bem.
<Patty> xispirito, pode ter certeza
<xispirito> =D
<Patty> :)
<[orca]> eu, enchergo nao tipo, só luz, certas formas de coisas, coisas bem limitadas, mas tenho fé, né?
<xispirito> [orca], o bom é que para você não tem tempo ruim né =D
<Patty> mmm
<[orca]> o xispirito, pareceu adolescente com o "jeitão" dele agora :P:P
<Patty> kkkk
<[orca]> ah, ah, se fosse assim
<Patty> deve ser osso xispirito
<xispirito> mas eu nunca vou envelhecer
<xispirito> Patty, sim sim, mas se a pessoa ficar se martirizando é pior, deve-se encaram da melhor maneira
<[orca]> bah
<Patty> é verdade :P
<[orca]> tenho fé que um dia recupero minha visao
<[orca]> ah, se vcs imaginassem as lutas que tive ja.
<Patty> [orca], vc perdeu ou nasceu?
<xispirito> [orca], eu sinceramente te desejo sorte
<[orca]> tipo, nao vou me esquecer mesmo dps de tanto tempo, da tercceira serie1
<[orca]> perdi
<Patty> hmmm
<Patty> e como foi?
<[orca]> uma profa. me discriminou, e deixou aquele digamos, um certo trauma
<[orca]> sabe como é
<[orca]> esta foi umas das maiores
<Patty> hmm
<[orca]> se eu falar pra vcs a idade do gtk_thi, que sabe mt mais que eu, vcs nao acreditam
<[orca]> me discriminava, tipo, nao me lembro por causa do tempo, mas acredito que até de "burro" me chamou, lento, em fim, coisas que deixa agente pra baixo
<[orca]> gtk_thi, ele ta aí?
<Patty> sim esta
<[orca]> entao.
<[orca]> ele tem 11 anos
<[orca]> acreditem ou nao
<xispirito> nossa
<GTK_Thi> 12.
<[orca]> o garoto ganha de mim, tipo, de 1000 a 0
<[orca]> risada
<[orca]> por isso que digo que dvs as vezes desenvolvem mais rapido que "normais"
<[orca]> me digam que uma criança desta idade faz?
<[orca]> digam aí :P
<Patty> digo sim
<xispirito> eu acredito que tenha mesmo fundamento isto, porque você perde uma faculdade, as ouras se aguçam
<[orca]> patty: fico mais no pc, hoje o dia ta chato p
<Patty> atormenta os admins de canal
<xispirito> #outras
<Patty> cria muita confusão
<Patty> entre varias coisas
<[orca]> entao.
<Patty> :P
<xispirito> com onze anos eu jogava super mario world =x
<[orca]> ele, me vence muito em python
<[orca]> além de ter me indicado a usar o linux1
 * Patty olha para o passado
<[orca]> action rindo
<xispirito> eu fui descobrir Linux já tinha quatorze anos
 * xispirito lento =(
<Patty> xispirito, concordo com vc
<xispirito> Patty, é que é diferente, você já nasceu na banda larga
<[orca]> vich risada
<Patty> epa nem sempre foi discada fina que isso xispirito
<xispirito> eu começei numa discada, num slackware sem driver de modem
<Patty> gorda nada
<GTK_Thi> po discada é uma porcaria
<[orca]> vich até tu éhj? p
<[orca]> mas pra muitos aí, discada mata o problema p
<[orca]> patty: tu é tipo, exerce que funcao? trabalha cm q?
<xispirito> [orca], sim, mas o problema na época era configurar
<GTK_Thi> a unica coia legal da discada é q da pra hospedar server pp
<[orca]> e olha que lento pra pacas ua
<Patty> [orca], exerço varias função :-)
<Patty> uma dela sysadmin
<[orca]> aa
<[orca]> e ligou acobrar pra o guri la? :P
<Patty> [orca], foi so mentira
<[orca]> sei p
<GTK_Thi> ta demorando pra compilar
<[orca]> po a microsoft vai estragar com o skyp1
<GTK_Thi> irc suporta fala com voz tb mas nao sei como faz
<[orca]> nao quero nem ver o resultado daquelan belezinha daqui a uns anos
<Patty> o skype ja esta mudando
<[orca]> o primeiro passo,, ficou inacessivel na vercao "linux"
<[orca]> vamos ver que vao fazer mais adiante
<[orca]> e sou forçado a usar windows
<[orca]> ei patty: tu entende de configurações de apache em modo manual né?
<xispirito> mas existem outros softwares voip
<[orca]> tem como tu disponibilizar uma conf do apache suportando php?
<[orca]> mas cara, o popular é skype
<[orca]> patty: bem, tipo, nao sei quee ouve mas nao pega
<xispirito> o popular é windows e estamos ae =D
<[orca]> ahahaha
<[orca]> cara tipo
<[orca]> o pidgin da pra acessar o skype mas dá mó trabalho
<[orca]> e o zandrebran nao ta aqui prame encinar como faz tb
<[orca]> e ainda por cinma eu perdi a paciência com skype e removi do meu ubuntu
<[orca]> aaa
<[orca]> será que dá msm converçar por voz aqui?
<[orca]> deve ser massa #risada
<xispirito> eu acho que dá
<[orca]> posi mas comow
<[orca]> e tu patty: perguntou se eu e o xispirito sai do pc, e tu, sai? :P
<GTK_Thi> volteiii
<[orca]> oiiiee
<[orca]> po, tou usando windows ja que tou aqui, vou ficar aqui p
<[orca]> tou com priguiça de mudar o modempara o linux hua
<[orca]> falem crianças
<[orca]> onde estão as crianças deste canal? estão dormindo? p
<Patty> ha voltei
<Patty> [orca], :)
<[orca]> patty: entao, foi fazer q? :P
<Patty> [orca], foi atender a porta erra uma pessoa :)
<xispirito> nooooossa,  se fosse um unicornio?
<[orca]> xispirito: ta voltando a ser criança?
<Patty> xispirito, seria uma unicornia mais gata que ja tinha visto
<xispirito> =D
<xispirito> Patty, loira ou morena?
<Patty> xispirito, qual é loira né :/
<xispirito> sim \o/
<Patty> :)
<[orca]> patty, xispirito:  éh, penssei que fossem adultos :P
<Patty> hehehehe
<xispirito> [orca], se gostar de loiras é coisa de criança, criança somos nós
<[orca]> tipo
<[orca]> infantilidade :P:P
<Patty> 0.0
<Patty> [orca], o xispirito é veio e de verdade
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> =(
<Patty> nao nao ops, veio modo de dizer
<xispirito> sei ¬¬
<Patty> :-P
<Lambertini> agora sim
<Lambertini> git configurado
<Patty> vou fazer um lanche quem aceita?
<xispirito> eu até estou com fome...
<xispirito> vou lá também
<[orca]> do linux agfora
<[orca]> meu orca tá meio manioco
<[orca]> estranho1
<[orca]> xispirito: ingraçado
<[orca]> preciso falar com o ``zandrebran''
<xispirito> [orca], o que aconteceu?
<[orca]> ele não está lendo certas coisas
<[orca]> tipo, notificações, barras de menu isso aí
<xispirito> não tem como configurar nele isto?
<[orca]> pois é.
<[orca]> nao sei que está havendo
<[orca]> ter tem]
<[orca]> mas ele não está me falando se as caixas estão desmarcadas ou marcadas
<xispirito> é, dai precisa de alguém que use orca para te dizer o que marcar nas confs
<[orca]> sim
<[orca]> a impreção que tenho que tudo ta desmarcado mas em fim
<[orca]> queria saber como desinstala o orca, vc sae?
<[orca]> se souber, diga aí.
<xispirito> acho que seria: sudo apt-get remove gnome-orca
<[orca]> que coisa
<[orca]> po e pra instalar?
<[orca]> que coisa,[
<[orca]> olha isso
<xispirito> sudo apt-get install gnome-orca
<[orca]> pesquisei aqui e deu "orcas e goufinhos" aa
<xispirito> hahahhaahh
<xispirito> se eu escrever orca aqui, provavelmente apareça a foto de uma baleia...
<[orca]> risada
<xispirito> tempos atrás, vi uma encalhada, aqui perto
<xispirito> oo bixo feio
<[orca]> tu mora onde?
<xispirito> litoral do RS
<[orca]> qq
<[orca]> a
<[orca]> rs ...
<[orca]> o gtk_thi, pelotas
<xispirito> é perto até
<xispirito> quer dizer...é alguns quilometros, mas da para ir de boa
<[orca]> lvouver se acho o botao "restaurar"
<[orca]> nem tem, aa
<[orca]> [kernel]
<[orca]> [kernel]: sumido
<[orca]> huhauahuaha
<[orca]> xispirito: em fim, orca bugadão
<[kernel]> uia
<[orca]> nao tanto quanto antes
<[kernel]> gostou dos [ ]
<[orca]> pelo menos tá pra aguentar
<[kernel]> risada
<[orca]> [kernel]: no iniciu nao gostei mas me acustumei p
<[orca]> po cara hoje meu linux bugou
<[orca]> minha conta na verdade1
<[orca]> precisei remover o "pulse"
<[orca]> po tou com sono já.
<[kernel]> voce mexe demais cara
<[orca]> [kernel]]: ah, se eu nao mecher nao aprendo p
<[orca]> aaaa
<[orca]> falando em gente que entende orca
<[orca]> gtk_thi meu orca tá com "colaterais" do acontecido
<GTK_Thi> oii
<GTK_Thi> o q aconteceu?
<[orca]> não esa lendo "preferencias botão" e nem as barras de menu do control alt tab nem mesmo o ínicone da internet lá onde tu me encinou, sabe comorestaurar ele?
<[orca]> ele tá meioe squezito
<[orca]> preciso restaura-lo
<[orca]> sabe como?
<GTK_Thi> alt f2 orca hífem hífem replace
<[orca]> ah isso nao resolve
<[orca]> eu reiniciei a maquina e nda
<[orca]> nadaq
<GTK_Thi> tenta pra utu ver pp
<GTK_Thi> pelomenos tenta
<GTK_Thi> pra ver se da certo
<[orca]> já tentei agora en nada
<GTK_Thi> eu quando meu orca ta ``cansado'' dou orca --replace e deu pros doces!
<[orca]> tu sabe ou já viu isso ocorrer?
<[orca]> vou copiar tuas confs, isto é, da tua conta para a minha, confs do orca ...
<GTK_Thi> killall python
<[orca]> será que resolve?
<GTK_Thi> orca
<[orca]> ah cara  nao vai da po
<[orca]> penssa em outra coisa
<[orca]> vai me dizer que teu orca nunca ficou assim?
<GTK_Thi> po deixa de ser ``que coisa nao vai da certo''
<[orca]> meio "Louco
<GTK_Thi> o q ele faz
<GTK_Thi> pra eu ter uma ideia
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-08
<adiaswin> certo, isso e otimo pois voce ja tem um pouco de experiencia
<Guest62965> sim
<adiaswin> uma dica ultilize o 12.04 e nao o 12.10
<adiaswin> o ultimo esta um tanto bugado
<Guest62965> nossa valeu a dica!!!
<Guest62965> e como funciona as atualizações?
<andre> alguem me pode ajudar a instalar estes repositorios deste site https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/2013q1-intel-graphics-stack-release
<adiaswin> as atualizaçoes atualizam o sistema com segurança tipo,
<hggdh> andre: terias que baixar o installer adequado à tua versão de Ubuntu daqui: https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<Guest62965> eu tenho um CD antigo com o ubuntu 8.10 se eu instalar ele é possível migrar para o 12.10?
<hggdh> andre: mas, francamente, eu teria *muito* cuidado. Verifique, antes de tudo, se os pre-requisitos listados na URL são satisfeitos
<adiaswin> guest: e possivel mas e muito perigoso
<hggdh> Guest62965: *NÃO* use o 8.04 -- não mais é suportado. Baixe o 12.04
<adiaswin> eu faria uma instalaçao limpa
<andre> entao como poderei actualizar a minah placa intel GM45 é que as cores estao mesmo mto mas entao as texturas
<adiaswin> hggdh: eu ainda uso o 10.04
<Ricardo__> 8.04 eh do tempo q se fudia de cueca.. mto velho mais q o debian
<Ricardo__> aeheha
<andre> sabes alguma alternativa
<andre> ?
<hggdh> adiaswin: que ainda é suportado (até maio 2013...)
<adiaswin> hggdh: pensei que fosse ate abril
<hggdh> Ricardo__: linguagem, por favor. Não admitimos este tipo de comentário
<Guest62965> mais uma coisa eu uo placa de vídeo Gforce, será que ela é compatível com o ubuntu?
<hggdh> andre: alternativa ao que?
<adiaswin> sim, ela e compativel com o sistema mas qual a serie da sua placa
<andre> maneira de instalar os drivers e corrigir estas cores sem ser a instalar esses drivers do site
<hggdh> andre: não sei (desktop para mim é uma ferramenta, meu ambiente é a linha de comando)
<Guest62965> hummm não me lembro mas acho que GFOCE 8400... Com drives NVIDIA
<hggdh> andre: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<andre> ubuntu 12.10
<adiaswin> Guest62965> entao ela e suportada
<hggdh> andre: não é compativel no kernel. 12.10 usa kernel 3.6
<hggdh> ou 3.5?
<adiaswin> hggdh: 12.10 kernel 3.6???
<Guest62965> Depois que eu substituir o windows 7 tenho que reinstalar os drives de audio, vídeo, rede, etc, ou o SO reconhece tudo?
<hggdh> mas, certamente, não é o 3.8. Só a 13.04 usa kernel 3.8
<adiaswin> o so reconhece tudo
<hggdh> adiaswin: ^:-)
<Guest62965> NICE!!!!
<adiaswin> hggdh: (-:
<Guest62965> kkkk
<Guest62965> no Windows eu sei muito mas qto ao Ubuntu sou marinheiro de 1ª viagem...
<andre> entao qual a versar que terei de instalar para funcionar o instaler da intel?
<andre> *versao?
<Guest62965> desculpem as perguntas
<hggdh> andre: em relação ao kernel, 13.04. Mas não sei quanto aos outros pre-requisitos.
<adiaswin> Guest62965> e normal nao se preocupe olha eu
<hggdh> andre: podes verificar quais versões de que temos no Ubuntu pesquisando em http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<adiaswin> ....
<adiaswin> nem deixou eu termianar o discurso
<hggdh> heh
<adiaswin> hggdh: quando ele passar aqui eu termino
<adiaswin> don worry
<hggdh> I am not worried ;-)
<adiaswin> cool
<YanGM> ubuntu ou centos da amazon?
<andre> como posso eliminar os repositorios ppa do meu ubuntu?
<Julinux> andre, tem que fazer manualmente
<YanGM> como instalo cpanel no linux da amazon?
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<andre> <Julinux> pois mas eu nao sei fazer manualmente
<andre> sabes <Julinux>
<andre> ?
<Julinux> andre, manda ai como ta teus repos
<andre> ok
<andre> queres um print screen?
<andre> ja enviei pra ti?
<Julinux> paste.ubuntu.com
<Julinux> da um cat no sources.list e manda a saida do comando ai
<andre> Julinux http://tinypic.com/r/25zlduc/6
<andre> o que e isso de cat no sources.lis?
<andre> <Julinux> como se utiliza  paste.ubuntu.com
<andre> ?
<Julinux> faz assim
<Julinux> vai no terminal e digita cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Julinux> tudo que aparecer referente ao que o comando cat, tu copia e cola ai nesse site, e envia as informações, ai vai gerar um link, tu copia esse link e manda pra mim
<Julinux> entendeu?
<andre> ok entendi
<andre> <Julinux> :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688158/plain/
<andre> aqui esta Julinux
<Julinux> tu quer fazer o que com isso?
<andre> eu coloquei tudo o que o terminal me deu e fiz paste no site que vc me deu
<andre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5688158/ Julinux
<Julinux> certo
<Julinux> mas tu quer apagar os repositórios ppa certo?
<andre> eu nao percebo mto disto
<andre> o que achas melhor eu fazer
<andre> ?
<Julinux> simplesmente você pode somente desmarcar os que você não quer, como na imagem que você mandou
<Julinux> e depois atualiza
<andre> mas qual devo desmarcar?
<andre> qual a sua opiniao nesses que eu tenho?
<andre> prefiro antes pedir ajuda alguem que saiba do que ser eu a escolher e fazer asneira
<andre> entendeu?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> deixa eu ver aqui
<andre> ok
<Julinux> porque tu quer desabilitar alguns?
<andre> Julinux vc e que me pediu para lhe mandar a lista de repositorios
<andre> é preciso desabilitar algum?
<andre> pk eu nao sei
<Julinux> nao precisa
<Julinux> pode deixar como esta
<Julinux> o unico que precisaria é o cdrom
<andre> ok Julinux
<andre> obrigado na mesma
<andre> mas isto nao resolve o meu propblema
<cl3b3r> Boa noite pessoal
<Julinux> cl3b3r, boa noite
<cl3b3r> Alguem poderia me indicar uma versao estavel para sef meu servidor (router e firewall)?
<Julinux> cl3b3r, você quer uma versão estável do ubuntu ou de qualquer distribuição do Linux?
<cl3b3r> De preferencia ubuntu.... mas...
<Julinux> cara, pra servidor a versão do ubuntu recomendada são as LTS
<Julinux> e a última versão LTS do Ubuntu é a 12.04, e na minha opnião também, foi a última versão que presto, pq a 12.10 é muito bugada e eu tava testando também a 13.04 apesar de não ter sido lançada ainda, ta seguindo o mesmo caminho da 12.10
<Julinux> se você preza por estabilidade mesmo recomendo ou a versão 12.04 ou então Debian Squeeze
<cl3b3r>  Certo
<cl3b3r> Tenho 3 servidores de aplicacao e estarei add um servidor linux para controle de conteudo e firewall
<cl3b3r> Recomenda ter 4 placas de rede ou trabalhar com servidor virtual?
<cl3b3r> Digo pois cada servidor de aplicacao tera um ip valido
<ewerton> Boa noite, eu gostaria de saber como abro o nautilus no workspace 2 via terminal, alguém pode me dizer?
<ewerton> No ubuntu, aplicativos de sessão, eu quero que abra thunderbird, rhythmbox, empathy, mas eu quero que cada aplicativo abra em um workspace diferente, ninguem sabe me dizer qual o comando?
<felipemd> ola
<felipemd> tem alguem q poissa me ajudar a configurar o wirelles no ubuntu??
<felipemd> Instalei no meu HP, paralelo com o windows 7 e nao ta funcionando o wirelles...
<fabiomaca> bom dia!!!
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<sylle> alguém poderia me ajudar com um problema de Linux?
<reggis> ola bom dia galera
<reggis> aguem pode me dar uma ajuda
<reggis> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<reggis> instalei o ubunto novo e preciso clonar pra outra maquina identica
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> alguem conhece algum comunicador multi protocolo
<sagat> com msn face e twitter
<sagat> ?
<_Kai> Gwibber
<YanGM> alguém aqui entende de ISPConfig?
<buribux> como eu faço pra forçar a detecçao do modem gsm?
<buribux> to usando meu celular como modem
<buribux> mas nem sen
<buribux> nem sempre ele reconhece automaticamente... :|
<buribux> algum genio?
<buribux> rs
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<cach_> tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<bruno> boa tarde
<samurai_black> Tarde.
<bruno> esqueci minha senha de administrador, como faço pra recuperar?
<bruno> só consigo entrar como convidado
<samurai_black> bruno: https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CDYQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.vivaolinux.com.br%2Ftopico%2FSeguranca-Linux%2FComo-recuperar-senha-do-root-e-do-usuario&ei=URljUYbWHMqE0QGi9ICIBA&usg=AFQjCNFt4zTUff4oYB37U1XlpQy4MK4iGQ&sig2=_NOqJWWm9yRrAz7zuDJ1sw&bvm=bv.44770516,d.dmQ
<samurai_black> bruno: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Seguranca-Linux/Como-recuperar-senha-do-root-e-do-usuario
<samurai_black> sorry pelo primeiro
<bruno> obrigado
 * samurai_black rsrsrs, sei lá por que, mas, tá valendo... ;P
<KamusHadenes> hello folks
<KamusHadenes> ops
<KamusHadenes> e ai galera :D
<salim> oii
<salim> mano tipo instalei o linux só que a placa de rede não reconhece
<salim> Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<KamusHadenes> salim..
<KamusHadenes> lol, saiu
<adiaswin> kamus, lol
<soldado> KamusHadenes, :P
<KamusHadenes> faaaala soldado!
<KamusHadenes> tranks?
<soldado> KamusHadenes, sempre e vc:
<soldado> ?
<KamusHadenes> na paz (: que me conta, guerreiro?
<soldado> Só trampanhandu só ultimamente .... trampandu + apanhando kkkkkk
<KamusHadenes> hahahah :P
<KamusHadenes> e o rencka, tem visto?
<soldado> KamusHadenes, vi ele a uns tempo atras ele some kkkkk vc sabe como ele é .... e vc o que anda fazendo da vida? Se prostituiu já ou ainda ta como segunda opção? kkkk
<KamusHadenes> too rodando a bolsa na paulista
<KamusHadenes> e pra complementar a renda to trampando de analista de segurança :P
<KamusHadenes> e fazendo facul a noite, análise de sistemas
<soldado> KamusHadenes, pelo menos ta recebendo agora? kkkkk pq pelo que me lembre tava bem dificil kkkk
<KamusHadenes> agora to kkkkk
<KamusHadenes> primeiro dei aula na 4Linux, dos 3 cursor de formação e do curso de Programação em Shell Script
<KamusHadenes> aí cansei de dar aula e pedi pra sair :P to na GC Security agora
<KamusHadenes> mas ser professor é bacana cara
<KamusHadenes> tirando uma ou outra porta que aparece de vez em quando, hahaha
<KamusHadenes> mentira, o tempo todo
<KamusHadenes> O
<KamusHadenes> TEMPO
<KamusHadenes> TODO!!!!
<KamusHadenes> AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<KamusHadenes> PORRRRTASSSS, LEGUMEEEES
<KamusHadenes> kkkkk, mas a gente levava ;)
<soldado> KamusHadenes, kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<KamusHadenes> até depois o/
<keyrin> uau
<keyrin> ok
<jrib> keyrin: 60 pessoas
<keyrin> esta td quieto
<keyrin> tipo, aqui e uma outra sala?
 * samurai_black ?
<adiaswin> sim
<keyrin> ok
<adiaswin> keyrin: trolled
<keyrin> hasuhasu
<adiaswin> keylin> bem procura ajuda?
<xGrind> pq sera q o getdeb sempre ta off/
<xGrind> ?
<adiaswin> xGrind: eles provavelmente estao com problemas no servidores
<robinhood> pow
<robinhood> esse kubuntu 12
<robinhood> ta 1 tesão
<adiaswin> robinhood: linguagem :/
<robinhood> adiaswin,  kk
<robinhood> ta bonito a lot
<robinhood> ja usei varios kubuntu
<robinhood> esse novo ta lindos
<adiaswin> o kubuntu e uma distro muito boa mesmo
<robinhood> sim
<robinhood> kde love
<robinhood> odeio gnome
<adiaswin> kde (-: e demais
<adiaswin> mas o gnome 2 e melhor
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> prefiro o kubuntu
<robinhood> ta rodando fininho aqui
<adiaswin> legal
<robinhood> adiaswin,
<robinhood> ja usou esse 12.04 ?
<adiaswin> sim ja usei mas eu prefiro o 10.04
<adiaswin> gosto de coisas antigas
<robinhood> eu me amarrei nessa 12
<robinhood> kk
<robinhood> ja usei varios kubuntu ubuntu e xubuntu
<robinhood> unica q paguei pau
<robinhood> foi pro kubuntu
<robinhood> faz meu gosto
<robinhood> lindu d+
<robinhood> @@
<adiaswin> ronbihood, ainda bem que gostou
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> alguem ai conhece alguma ferramenta que merge , msn twitter e facebook
<sagat> ??
<sagat> uso ubuntu
<adiaswin> sagat creio que o pindin resolva tua duvida
<samurai_black> Pidgin, Empathy, Kopet...
 * samurai_black agora mesmo estou usando o Pigin pra tc auqi no IRC
<adiaswin> samurai_black: demorou hoje
 * samurai_black ...???
<adiaswin> provavelmente meu colega nao entendeu minha afirmaçao
 * samurai_black *aqui
<sagat> pindin ou pidgin ?
<sagat> adiaswin >>
<sagat> estou instalando o kopete
<sagat> obrigado pessoal
<sagat> pela força
<robinhood> oO
<robinhood> pra irc
<robinhood> eu curto xchat mesmo
<samurai_black> sagat: opa, desculpa, Pidgin
<robinhood> msn to usando o telepaty
<samurai_black> pura conveninencia, pois, é o que venho aqui no Lubuntu 13.04 e gosto de dar valor ao conjunto da obra pre-instalada. :)
<robinhood> http://dot.kde.org/sites/dot.kde.org/files/KDETelepathy.png
<sagat> samurai_black o pidgin rodas esses protocolos ?
<robinhood> samurai_black, ja usou o telepathy?
<sagat> o robinhood esse telepathy roda os protocolos  twitter , msn , face ?
<robinhood> sagat, uso pra msn
<sagat> etnendi
<sagat> eu uso o amsn msm para msn
<samurai_black> sagat: sim
<samurai_black> multiprotocolar
<robinhood> esse telepathy é pra kde
<robinhood> mais ele é bonito
<robinhood> curti ele
<samurai_black> MSN, FACEBOOK, GTALK, IRC...
<robinhood> veio no kubuntu
<samurai_black> tudo mano
<sagat> entendi
<robinhood> samurai_black, nem sabia que existia lubuntu
<robinhood> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<robinhood> pensei q era so kubuntu, xubuntu , ubuntu e edubuntu
<robinhood> oO
<samurai_black> robinhood: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Projetos_derivados
<robinhood> oO
<robinhood> Fluxbuntu
<robinhood> nem sabia dessa
<robinhood> samurai_black,  essa lubuntu é maneira?
<sagat> vo testar aqui
<samurai_black> robinhood: pra você não sei, pra mim é delicia
<samurai_black> tenho 4 gigas e ele dificilmente alcança 1G rsrsrs
<samurai_black> SHOW
<robinhood> levinho
<samurai_black> clicou abriu e é muito bem acabado pra tão pouco que gasta de hardware
<robinhood> entao
<robinhood> eu uso
<robinhood> kubuntu aki
<samurai_black> levissimo, ele é recomendado pra hardware de 512Mb pra baixo, to usando de onda!
<samurai_black> em menos de 2 dias deixei ele quase 100% como quero, só falta ativar o as teclas multimidia e ai já era. :)
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> samurai
<robinhood> e esse fluxbuntu?
<robinhood> ja usou?
<samurai_black> robinhood: to usando o Kubuntu 12.04.2 com o backport KDE 4.10.2 também! :D
<samurai_black> não
<samurai_black> nem vou
<samurai_black> depois vou criar um curta metragem e upar ai lhe mando o link pra ocê ver o Lubuntinho Ayrton Senna! :D
<robinhood> kkk
<robinhood> oksssssssss
<robinhood> kkk
<sagat> eu to tentando instalar o telepathy
<sagat> via apt-get
<sagat> mas não ta achando
<samurai_black> sagat: qual OS ai?
<sagat> eu vo ter que baixar o .deb ?
<sagat> ubuntu
<sagat> com xfce
<samurai_black> po, ele já vem com ele
<sagat> xubuntu
<samurai_black> xubuntu?
<samurai_black> ou ubuntu unity?
<robinhood> acho
<robinhood> q nao vem nao
<robinhood> esse teleparty
<robinhood> é pra kde
<robinhood> pra ele nao vai servir
<sagat> XUBUNTU pessoal
<sagat> xfce
<robinhood> sagat,
<samurai_black> xubuntu vem co algum IM
<robinhood> instala o pidgin
<robinhood> mesmo
<samurai_black> só não sei qual é
<robinhood> ou ve o im
<samurai_black> acho que é o Pidgin também, procura ai
<robinhood> q vem q nem o samurai_black
<robinhood> disse
<robinhood> eu uso o teleparty aqui
<robinhood> pq ja veio no kubuntu
<robinhood> e achei ele bonitinho
<robinhood> ai nem instalei outro
<robinhood> kk
<samurai_black> eu dou valor ao que vem também, não mudo não, só se não funcionar
<robinhood> rs
<robinhood> unica coisa q instalei aqui foi o xchat
<robinhood> eo skipes
<robinhood> cara
<robinhood> eu tava usando debian amd 64
<robinhood> antes
<robinhood> tomei 1 surra pra compilar o skype
<robinhood> nele
<robinhood> ;~
<sagat> eu uso o xchat para irc
<robinhood> q dpeois
<samurai_black> skype só tenho essa bosta no Kubuntu...
<robinhood> q instalei tive problemas no audio
<robinhood> e todo bugado
<robinhood> do debian
<samurai_black> sagat: to usando o Pidgin neste exato momento. :)
<samurai_black> saiu... =/
<robinhood> aii como nao curto gnome
<robinhood> takei kubuntu novamente
<robinhood> mesmo
<robinhood> :D
<robinhood> samurai_black, ai é i386 ou amd 64 ?
<samurai_black> eu to com o Debian testing LXDE aqui, tá na VM do Kubuntu, mas, desisti dele, se bem que tá SHOW também, mas, fiquei com o Lumbutinho!
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> amd64
<samurai_black> x86 morreu
 * samurai_black rsrsrs
<robinhood> kkk
<robinhood> é
<robinhood> eu tenho um i386
<robinhood> aki do lado
<robinhood> mais ta com xp
<robinhood> kkk
<robinhood> uso pra jogar uns games
<robinhood> unica coisa q nao abandonei o windows
<robinhood> totalmente
<robinhood> foi a bosta dos games
<robinhood> ;~
<robinhood> mais quase nao uso
<robinhood> win me da nervo
<robinhood> uso 1 mes ja ta todo bixado
<robinhood> tenke formatar
<samurai_black> rsrs, não sou viciado em nada, então, jogo pra mim é coisa casual, não é tão importante a ponto de transformar meu PC em um video game não, se quiser um, compro! ;)
<samurai_black> auqi to liberto do windows a mais de 3 anos já...
<samurai_black> rsrs
<robinhood> samurai_black,
<robinhood> foda
<robinhood> tentei emular uns games
<robinhood> no wine
<robinhood> mais a maioria nao vingou
<samurai_black> robinhood: sabe dizer quanto tempo a porcaria da conta free do 4shared lhe da hoje em dia?
<samurai_black> o meu inspirou e nem passou um ano... =/
<robinhood> samurai_black,  nem sei
<robinhood> kkkkkkkk
<robinhood> uso aquilo so pra baixar
<robinhood> e uso o gmail mesmo
<robinhood> samurai_black, tu q entende
<robinhood> me tira 1 duvida
<robinhood> o source list do ubuntu
<robinhood> so tem os oficiais neh?
<robinhood> nao é q nem debian
<samurai_black> acho que não
<robinhood> q tem varios miros
<robinhood> o debian eu usava os da usp
<robinhood> bom a lot
<robinhood> pra baixar
<robinhood> http://sft.if.usp.br/ubuntu/
<robinhood> parece q tem
<samurai_black> robinhood: ai, fica com isso ai que toca nesse assunto e muitos outros... http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,79368.msg440997.html#msg440997
<chaplin> pessoal. me tirem uma dúvida. pesa muito se eu colocar numa máquina desktop com 3 g de ram um servidor firewall, um servidor de arquivo e também um servidor web para outras duas notebooks acessarem? tipo numa rede de 3 computadores, 1 pc desktop como servidor e outros dois clientes notebooks?
<chaplin> o servidor web seria pra hospedar uns 20 sites pequenos.
<chaplin> ???
<paladinn> chaplin, dependendo o uso de memoria dos sites
<paladinn> vc pode hospedar N sites
<CyL> chaplin: 20 sites pra 3 computadores acessarm?
<chaplin> não
<chaplin> na verdade assim
<chaplin> a ideia é os 2 notebooks administrarem os sites
<chaplin> que ficariam hospedados nesse servidor ubuntu
<chaplin> só q a minha ideia seria a seguinte (vejam se dá certo):
<chaplin> a internet chega da Oi e vai pro servidor (acho que tenho duas placas de rede aqui em casa). Do servidor iria para o Hub. O hub é wirelles. Então os dois notebooks acessariam o servidor via wirelles.
<chaplin> ai este servidor (que na verdade é uma maquina desktop com 3 g de ram) teria que ser servidor web para hospedar os sites, servidor de arquivos, e também servidor firewall.
<chaplin> será que dá certo?
<CyL> chaplin: Não tem como dizer sem saber como são esses sites e a intensidade de acesso aos arquivos. Mas rodar o firewall nesta mesma máquina é errado, te dá uma falsa sensação de segurança.
<CyL> chaplin: A segurança é próxima do zero, eu diria.
<chaplin> menti. não tenho duas placas de rede. mas tenho uma com entrada para cabo telefonico. daria pra ligar então o cabo da oi de telefone direto no servidor e do servidor sair o cabo de rede para o hub né?
<chaplin> Cyl: mesmo que com o tempo fosse bem configuradinho o firewall?
<CyL> chaplin: Vc tem uma placa com entrada para cabo telefônico... vc sabe que placa é essa?
<CyL> chaplin: A questão não está no firewall, e sim nos 20 sites.
<chaplin> Eu acho que é fax modem. Tem duas entradas iguais. uma diz "phone", outra diz "line".
<CyL> chaplin: Ter um firewall ou não é praticamente irrelevante, basta bloquear todo o tráfego externo que não vá para a porta 80, e dificilmente vc terá um firewall melhor configurado
<CyL> chaplin: Placa de 'fax/modem' não funciona como modem ADSL.
<chaplin> saquei
<chaplin> mas eu posso ligar todos eles diretamente no hub né?
<CyL> chaplin: Bom, se for ligar todos eles diretamente num hub, então não faz a menor diferença ter um firewall, já que vai estar todo mundo no mesmo segmento de rede.
<CyL> chaplin: Firewall só funciona quando a rede é segmentada.
<chaplin> então o ideal seria apenas então os dois notes ligados ao hub, e o pc desktop como servidor apache para hospedar os sites e os arquivos que vão ser compartilhados?
<CyL> chaplin: Esses sites são em abiente de produção?
<CyL> *ambiente
<chaplin> são sites pequenos, sites tipo institucionais de empresas pequenas
<CyL> chaplin: Então são sites de produção.
<CyL> chaplin: O mínimo é ter uma máquina que vai ser o frewall de borda segmentando a rede em três partes: uma zona desmilitarizada onde vai funcionar o seu servidor web/arquivos, a rede interna, e a rede externa
<jhonny> voces enviam uma copia do ubuntu pra ca?
<CyL> chaplin: Precisa de dois computadores, um deles com três placas de rede para fazer isso.
<chaplin> vishi. o pior é que só tenho 2 notebooks e esse pc desktop q pensei q poderia servir como servidor
<CyL> chaplin: Qualquer outra coisa não apresenta ganho em segurança
<CyL> chaplin: Ele pode servir, mas não hpa ganho do ponto de vista de segurança. A minha área específica é segurança, por isso estou enfatizando esse aspecto.
<CyL> chaplin: Suponho que as empresas paguem paga hospedar os seus sites, correto?
<CyL> *para
<chaplin> sim
<chaplin> atualmente eu uso uma revenda de provedor nacional
<CyL> chaplin: VC já considerou em reverter parte desta renda para contratar um VPS?
<CyL> chaplin: Um VPS barato pode atender a demanda de vários sites pequenos.
<CyL> chaplin: Or arquivos precisam ser disponibilizados na internet?
<CyL> chaplin: Ou são só para seu uso pessoal?
<chaplin> uso pessoal
<CyL> chaplin: Melhor assim, assim o seu VPS serviria só osites e o seu desktop ficaria à sua disposição pra servir de servidor de arquivos
<CyL> chaplin: Qual a carga média dos 20 sites juntos?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-09
<chaplin> vc dis de acessos?
<CyL> chaplin: pode ser em hits/dia
<chaplin> por enquanto pouco, deve dar uns 100 ipds diferentes por dia
<chaplin> mas a tendencia em todos eles é aumentar
<CyL> chaplin: Não saber dizer quantos hits/dia?
<CyL> chaplin: Os sites são estáticos ou dinâmicos?
<chaplin> dinâmicos
<chaplin> uns 5 em joomla, uns 5 em wordpress
<CyL> Faltam 10 sites ainda
<chaplin> estão em construção, vao ser em wordpress
<chaplin> mas desses 20 1 é de uma faculdade
<chaplin> e eles vão querer moodle tambem
<chaplin> imagino que pese bastante
<CyL> chaplin: Putz, com certeza.
<chaplin> a  minha ideia é melhorar a infraestrutura ao poucos
<chaplin> talvez daqui um mes comprar uma maquina melhor
<chaplin> mas o problema é que os sites já estão ficando lerdos
<chaplin> e suspeito que é porconta do provedor
<chaplin> que imagino não ter muito lucro num sistema de revenda assim
<chaplin> as vezes desconfio q eles mesmos deixam os sites lerdos pra fazer o cliente mudar de plano
<CyL> chaplin: Eu contrataria VPZ, uma instância atendendo às requisições, e outra instância rodando o banco de dados. Colocaria um servidor mais leve como um nginx por exemplo, e cachearia tudo o que fosse possível. O site da universidade teria sua própria instância.
<CyL> s/VPZ/VPS
<CyL> chaplin: A vantagem do VPS é que é uma solução escalável, e vc reduziria outros custos como energia e ar condicionado, e ganharia em disponibilidade também.
<YanGM> podem dar dig/ping/visitar mwserver.in?
<chaplin> digamos que fizesse esse mesmo esquema, 2 notebooks pro trabalho de administração dos sites e criação web, e um pc desktop pra ser servidor de arquivos e de hospedagem ao mesmo tempo. só que não usasse esse pc que tenho aqui. q eu comprasse um novo. qual configuração indicaria? e qual seria as possibilidades?
<YanGM> CyL, que tal o Amazon Web Services?
<CyL> YanGM: é uma das opções, existem outras também.
<YanGM> CyL, eu estou usando o free tier deles e não tenho do que reclamar
<CyL> chaplin: Eu continuaria indicando o VPS, vc aparentemente não tem a infraetrutura adequada para um ambiente de produção.
<CyL> YanGM: Pois é, eu também acho muito bom. O esquema de cobrança é um pouco complicado, mas faz sentido depois que vc se acostuma.
<chaplin> olhe só o q eu vi no site do provedor agora: VPS cpu 1.13 Ghz, memoria ram 768, espaço de 30 gigas, e largura de banda de 500 gigas
<chaplin> quantos sites eu conseguiria ter e qual seria a velocidade de acesso a eles?
<CyL> chaplin: Escolha outro provedor, se esse já está te dando trabalho!
<chaplin> é o hsotgator
<chaplin> brasil
<CyL> chaplin: Não há resposta para as suas perguntas, não é uma relação matemática do tipo 'tal VPS armazena tantos sites com tal velocidade'.
<YanGM> aliás, tenho uma coisa, o sistema deles que é baseado em CentOS não instala cPanel, eu teria que pegar outra imagem de sistema e sair do meu free tier...
<CyL> chaplin: O que me deixa curioso, é como você se envolveu nesse problema? Quero dizer, as suas dúvidas estão num nível mais fundamental, pq vc está cuidadndo disso (não se ofenda, a minha pergunta pode me ajudar a dar respostas melhores)?
<CyL> YanGM: Até onde eu saiba o Ubuntu está incluído no freetier
<YanGM> CyL, o problema é que o cpanel não suporta ubuntu
<YanGM> CyL, se suporta... minha cegueira chegou a um novo nível
<CyL> YanGM: Na verdade o Ubuntu que não suporta cpanel ;), mas pra que cpanel quando se tem ssh?
<YanGM> CyL, pra colocar clientes =/
<CyL> YanGM: Bom, eu não sei se suporta ou não, eu faço o que preciso através de ssh
<YanGM> eu estou me familiarizando bastante com linux e similares
<chaplin> uma empresa pediu para eu fazer um site. ai descobri o hostgator. ai outra pediu outro por indicação da primeira. ai descobri o sistema de revenda. ai fui fazendo até chegar nesse numero que te falei. só que agora a coisa pesou. o que to fazendo é o seguinte. me matriculei num curso de administração linux e noutro de redes linux pra ver se aprendo a mexer na coisa.
<chaplin> e relaxa, não me ofendo não. até porque tá me ajudando muito esse bate papo. :)
<YanGM> se não estivesse eu teria problemas... Mac, roteador com openwrt, servidor caseiro com debian, e agora Amazon Linux
<CyL> chaplin: Só por curiosidade deixei um computador ligado durante um mês em casa, e a conta de energia ficou mais cara do que o preço de um VPS mais barato.
<YanGM> CyL, sério?
<chaplin> pois é. acho que vou fazer isso mesmo. migrar de uma revenda pra vps. nessa configuração ai q passei está R$ 140 a mensalidade. vale a pena então né?
<YanGM> comecei meu servidor caseiro pra testes a pouco tempo e agora fiquei assustado...
<CyL> YanGM: Sim, aumentou em 50 reais a conta, eu pagava 20 dólares num VOS baratinho na época.
<CyL> YanGM: Não é muita coisa :D
<YanGM> 50 reais pra manter um posilixo rodando...
<YanGM> ha, vou configurar sleep/wake on lan pra ontem
<CyL> chaplin: Lembrando que vc mesmo que tem que fazer a manutenção no VPS
<CyL> chaplin: O que vc chaama de esquema de revenda? Vc revende para seus clientes a hospedagem do provedor?
<YanGM> CyL, sem falar na internet e energia
<CyL> YanGM: Na verdade estamos falando justamente na energia :)
<YanGM> CyL, energia que digo é quedas
<chaplin> mais ou menos acho. é assim. eu tenho uma conta de whm por onde eu configuro a conta de cada site. e pra cada site eu tenho o cpanel dele.
<CyL> YanGM: Ah sim
<chaplin> o registro do dominio eu faço pelo proprio hostgator
<CyL> chaplin: Quanto vc paga por ano?
<chaplin> 49 por mes
<CyL> :O
<chaplin> https://www.hostgator.com.br/compartilhado/planos-de-revenda.php#1
<CyL> chaplin: Diretamente no registro.br custa 30 reais por ano por domínio
<chaplin> esse ai é o plano q eu tenho
<chaplin> ah tá
<chaplin> o dominio é 30 pila por ano
<chaplin> rs
<chaplin> foi mal
<CyL> chaplin: Vc é gaúcho de onde?
<chaplin> agora to pensando entao em migrar para esse plano: https://www.hostgator.com.br/servidores/planos-de-servidores-vps.php#3
<chaplin> não sou gaucho
<chaplin> :)
<CyL> chaplin: Bom, mas o pila é a moeda oficial do Rio Grande do Sul.
<chaplin> kkk
<CyL> chaplin: Vc entende que você está busanco uma solução diferente né?
<CyL> chaplin: O preço deles não está caro
<CyL> chaplin: A 50 reais por mês pelo que eles *supostamente* oferecem, eu esperaria pagar mais caro
<chaplin> é que na verdade o que eu queria era o seguinte: aproveitar esses clientes e o curso que vai iniciar para criar uma infraestrutura que me permitisse ter o controle e ao mesmo aprender a trabalhar com os servidores
<CyL> chaplin: Onde eu trabalho encerramos um contrato de 12 mil reais mensais com um provedor de infraestrutura e contratamos um no exterior por apenas 3 mil reais mensais
<CyL> chaplin: Espere pagar bem menos no exterior, mas sinceramente, 50 reais não é um preço ruim
<chaplin> o problema é que as vezes vou acessar um dos sites dos clientes e leva uns 5 segundos pra abrir. sites leves
<CyL> chaplin: Pra vc, o ideal é começar com um VPS, pois é a solução mais escalável que eu consigo imaginar
<CyL> chaplin: Mas eu tenho certeza que *cada* cliente te paga mais do que 50 reais
<CyL> chaplin: não seja pão duro e ofereça um bom serviço para eles ;)
<chaplin> mas ai q eu me pergunto. se eu tivesse essa estrutura aqui comigo eu não poderia oferecer um serviço melhor e quem sabe até com um custo mais baixo?
<CyL> chaplin: Bom, o que as empresas estã descobrindo é que a menos que você tenha um datacenter grande, normalmente não compensa
<CyL> chaplin: Qual custa um computador novo?
<CyL> *quanto
<chaplin> imaginei que iria gastar uns 2 mil em um pc com HDS grandes, dois processadores e bastante ram
<CyL> chaplin: Então vc precisa gastar 4 mil, pois precisa sempre ter um computador de resera, mais cerca de 100 reais por mês por um link de internet com o mínimo de SLA, mais cerca de 100 reais por mês com energia, o que dá um total de cerca de 9 mil reais a cada dois anos
<chaplin> mas eu poderia hospedar no minimo uns 100 sites grandes com boa velocidade não?
<CyL> dividindo 9 mil por 24 meses (que é o período médio de duração de um computador desses) dá cerca de 375 por mês
<CyL> com 375 por m`^es, qual VOS vc consegue alugar?
<CyL> *VPS
<chaplin> https://www.hostgator.com.br/servidores/planos-de-servidores-vps.php#7
<CyL> E se vc contartar o VPS: vc não imobiliza o seu dinheiro (capital de giro), vc não fica com sucata, vc ganha níveis de disponibilidade muitíssimo maiores, e vc tem a quem processar se der tudo errado
<CyL> Qual será que vale à pena?
<chaplin> pior q entendo. concordo também. mas po, eu queria tanto ficar o dia inteiro comendo sanduiche e administrando um servidor. hauhahuahua
<CyL> chaplin: Vc pode continuar fazendo isso, só que o servidor não vai estar na sala ao lado
<chaplin> me matriculei até num curso de puppet pra poder fazer isso com vários ao mesmo tempo huauhauhauhauha
<CyL> chaplin: Eu por exemplo, estou a uma semana comendo sanduíches e administrando servidores de casa.
<CyL> *a partir de casa
<chaplin> no VPS?
<chaplin> Então acho que vou fazer o seguinte. Vou pegar esse desktop aqui, colocar 2 HDs nele, e deixar ele na rede só pra testar serviços servidor. kkk
<chaplin> e brincar a vontade
<chaplin> mas deixando os sites dos clientes no VPS pra evitar pepino
<chaplin> é o melhor né?
<bronks> Fala galera (:
<bronks> onde eu consigo suporte pro ubuntu?
<CyL> bronks: Se for comercial é com a canonical, mas aqui é um lugar informal sobre perguntas e respostas.
<bronks> nada comercial... é com meu pc pessoal mesmo
<CyL> bronks: Então faça sua pergunta, se alguém souber a resposta vai lhe dizer.
<bronks> estou usando o ubuntu 12.04 x64
<bronks> e de um tempo pra cá, não consigo nem atualizar, nem instalar novos softwares
<CyL> Qual mensagem de erro?
<bronks> e sempre dá essa msg:
<bronks> Necessita instalação de pacotes não confiáveis
<bronks> A ação deve requerer a instalação de pacotes de fontes não autenticadas.
<CyL> bronks: Vc alterou o seu sources.list ?
<bronks> não
<bronks> dei uma olhada na internet, só vi em alguns fóruns pra adicionar uns pacotes no synaptic
<bronks> mas não resolveu
<CyL> bronks: Tente no prompt 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<CyL> No terminal melhor dizendo
<bronks> eu havia tentado dar só update... deu um erro
<bronks> dando esse comando ai, ele aceitou baixar algumas coisas
<CyL> bronks: Pastebin da mensagem de erro
<bronks> quando acabar eu dou um retorno (:
<CyL> bronks: sabe usar pastebin?
<bronks> ainda não
<CyL> !pastebin
<ubotu-br> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CyL> @tell bronks [pastebin]
<bronks> cara... se eu estiver sendo leigo demais, me indique os lugares pra eu obter conhecimento... sei que paciência uma hora se esgota (:
<bronks> e onde eu uso isso? no terminal tb?
<CyL> bronks: acabei de indicar
<CyL> não, vejo o link da mensagem do bot
<barna_> CyL, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CyL> barna_: ?
<barna_> desculpa! erro de tab!
<barna_> bronks, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CyL> @tell CyL [pastebin]
<fdabague> oi a todos
<CyL> @tell CyL about pastebin
<Dead_Thinker> opa
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite a todos.
<fdabague> tem alguem quer bater um papo
<bronks> boa noite
<CyL> @tell CyL about !pastebin
<CyL> @tell CyL !pastebin
<CyL> @tell CyL [!pastebin]
<Dead_Thinker> fdabague: manda i
<Dead_Thinker> fdabague: manda ai
<fdabague> como vc se chama
<fdabague> ??
<barna_> fdabague, bora usar o canal ##ubuntu-br-offtopic pra bater papo? e deixar a galera dando suporte técnico aki!
<hggdh> CyL: later tell cyl about later
<fdabague> eu trabalho em uma assistencia tecnica eu prefiro pater um papo para descontrair
<hggdh> !later tell cyl oi
<ubotu-br> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> beast
<fdabague> eu ja mecho com o ubuntu des do 6.04 eu quero descontrair um pouco para mim linux e minha diverção
<barna_> fdabague, massa, a gente tem um combinado aki, que esse canal é pra suporte tecnico e o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic é pra bater papo, ai num mistura as coisas e não atrapalha quem ta dando/recebendo suporte
<barna_> ;)
<chaplin> Cyl: voltei
<chaplin> separei a maquina
<fdabague> tabom entao so que todo mundo mereçe um descanço rsrs ate os tecnicos
<chaplin> e baixei a iso do ubuntu server
<fdabague> rsrsr
<chaplin> vou colocar aui pra instalar. qualquer coisa c me ajuda?
<CyL> hggdh: Ainda estou aqui, apenas estava numa outra janela do tmux :)
<hggdh> CyL: heh. O comando é !later tell <nick> <texto>
<chaplin> Cyl: me diz uma coisa. O HD q coloquei para o servidor é de 320 gigas. que divisao de particionamento seria interessante?
<hggdh> mas, de vez em quando não funciona... ainda tenho que parar para ver a causa
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade eu queria expandir um factoid no privado para um usuário
<hggdh> CyL: se me recordo direito, !<factoid> > <nick>
<hggdh> !pastebin > CyL
<CyL> !pastebin CyL
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'pastebin CyL' not found
<ubotu-br> CyL, please see my private message
<CyL> hggdh: Sim, <factoid> > <user>
<hggdh> ou !<factoid> | <user> para que o canal também veja
<hggdh> !pastebin | CyL
<ubotu-br> CyL: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hggdh> agora... temos que traduzir os factoids :-)
<CyL> chaplin: O esquema de particionamento pra servidores é uma tarefa controversa às vezes. Eu colocaria quantos diretoriaos eu pudesse em particoes diferentes, não existe formula de bolo.
<CyL> !pastebin | /dev/null
<ubotu-br> /dev/null: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<CyL> Haha, não está checando a entrada :D
<CyL> CompSci regra nº 33: 'Nunca confie na entrada do usuário (sem trocadilho).'
<CyL> hggdh: Na verdade acabei de pensar numa maldade, que seria criar um factoid com um comando de services válido :D
<hggdh> CyL: heh. Loop...
<CyL> hggdh: Ou o velho e bom takover
<CyL> hggdh: Já tinha parado pra pensar nisso?
<hggdh> CyL: já, de leve. Mas eu acho que inibi o bot de ler o texto, os comandos devem estar no início da linha
<CyL> hggdh: O melhor é ter um controle estrito sobre quem edita os factoids
<chaplin> Cyl
<CyL> chaplin: Diga
<chaplin> ja estou com o sistema do ubuntu instalado, so que sem nenhum servico servidor. sabe de algum tuto legal pra eu configurar ele como servidor de arqquivo?
<CyL> @later notes
<ubotu-br> CyL: I currently have notes waiting for cach.
<chaplin> eu procurei no google mas so achei da v ersao ubuntu 8
<CyL> chaplin: Se vc ler bem em inglês, a linode costuma ter bons tutoriais para iniciantes
<chaplin> vishi, manjo nada de ingles
<CyL> chaplin: Bom, tente adicionar mais termos de pesquisa no google então, ou procurar por entradas mais recentes por exemplo
<chaplin> o servidor correto seria o NFS ne?
<chaplin> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<chaplin> acho ue esse tuto talvez resolva, vou jogar ele no google tradutor
<CyL> chaplin: Cara, provavelmente não é o que vc quer
<CyL> @later notes cach
<ubotu-br> CyL: Sent 4 days, 10 hours, and 29 minutes ago: <hggdh> fale comigo, por favor
<chaplin> mas pelo NFS eu deixo os arquivos no servidor e os demais pc da rede desde q autorizados acessam esses arquivos ne?
<chaplin> o correto seria o samba entao?
<CyL> chaplin: Cara, desculpe, mas vc não sabe direito o que estpa fazendo. iria se beneficiar se lesse um tutorial sobre o Linux de uma maneira geral.
<CyL> chaplin: Além do mais vc também se beneficiaria de um suporte comercial da canonical, uma vez que o seu suporte é muito mais comercial do que pessoal.
<chaplin> boto fe
<CyL> @announce test
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<hanslanda> boa noite
<hanslanda> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<AlexandreMBM> Por que os drivers de som para Intel são tão ruins no GNU/Linux? Dizer isso não se resume a um crítica. Eu espero que alguém me explique resumidamente o problema técnico ou política correlato.
<hggdh> @aanounce This is a test. This is just a test.
<hggdh> @announce This is a test. This is just a test.
<ubotu-br> Announcement from my owner (hggdh): This is a test. This is just a test.
<hggdh> csunmute cach!*@*
<tiagoscd> hggdh: bom dia :)
<hggdh> tiagoscd: bom dia
<hggdh> (06:00) aqui, não dormi direito hoje)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: bah, tenso
<hggdh> tiagoscd: pois é... acordei as 02:30... maldita insomnia
<tiagoscd> hggdh: tomando muito café será? hehe
<hggdh> :-). Só bebo café descafeinado...
<thomas____> bom dia, algume pode ma ajudar a localizar um local para baixar o cd do ubuntu Live CD
<thomas____> ?
<hggdh> thomas____: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<hggdh> bem, time for physiotherapy.
<tiagoscd> hggdh: hehe, beleza
<fabiomaca> Galera estou com um probleminha que não tem muito a ver com o canal, mas como eu instalei um ubuntu nele, sei lá
<thomas____> Obrigado
<thomas____> Obrigado Hggdh
<fabiomaca> tenho um laptop hp pavilion e quando eu ligo ele não está botando e fica pistando a luz do caps lock e do num lock
<fabiomaca> se alguem que manja de hardware tiver uma dica um insite loco sei lá, e puder me dar uma dica
<fabiomaca> tem uma outra informaçã as vezes ele bota e as vezes ele fica fazendo isso que eu descrevi
<fabiomaca> :-Dvalew galera
<cach_new> s
<cach_new> teste
<cach_new> vitorlobo, e ae como q tá?
<vitorlobo> cach, normal
<vitorlobo> cach_new, normal
<cach_new> vitorlobo, legal!
<srg__> bom dia, alguem on?
<atha> ubuntu eh melhor que centos?
<Cido_> ola
<Cido_> meu ubuntu acabou de executar uma atualização. após reiniciar o note book . o SO não abriu novamente
<Leticia_> como faço para adquirir o cd do ubuntu ?
<vitorlobo> ouxe
<vitorlobo> nem espera a gente responder
<hggdh> fabiomaca: caps lock/num lock piscando significa kernel panic. Tens que ver, durante o boot, o que está a ocorrer
<Adrianodnu> Bom dia como consigo cd da instalação do ubuntu para distribuir na uinversidade
<Adrianodnu> ?
<Julinux> Adrianodnu, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<srg__> fogo q o cd q eu tenho, tem 700mb
<srg__> o ubunto ta com 753mb
<srg__> *ubuntu
<Adrianodnu> no caso uma vez quando fizemos um evento aqui na area tecnologica de nossa universidade um aluno conseguiu os cd's todos personalizados com capa e tudo do ubuntu
<Adrianodnu> queria tipo assim
<Adrianodnu> que baixar e copiar a gente já tem
<KamusHadenes> foda essas coisas
<fabiomaca> hggdh: valew, vou dar uma olhada hoje a noite com calma, valewwww
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: linguagem, por favor
<KamusHadenes> hggdh: português
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: não aqui
<KamusHadenes> shall I speak in english?
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: shall I kick you?
<KamusHadenes> hggdh: if you wish, be my guest ;) also, please learn that some expressions of the language are not necessarily offensive or innapropriate. it the channel is/was a total mess, I can assure you that it is not because of the language used. being 'extreme' won't lead you anywhere
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: ainda assim, temos um código de conduta (veja o tópico). Palavrões, entre outros, não são aceitos.
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: e, aprender por aprender, vale para ti também. Não é muito o que está sendo pedido. Podes aprender.
<KamusHadenes> "Quando se utilizar qualquer canal do Ubuntu, por favor, não fale palavrões e não escolha assuntos delicados como guerra, raça, religião bla bla bla"
<KamusHadenes> isso tá parecendo interpretação da bíblia
<Julinux> rapaz, esses últimos ubuntus que tão saindo estão uma negação
<hggdh> KamusHadenes: tens a opção de sair do canal
<KamusHadenes> conheço o /part há mais de 6 anos, obrigado
<Julinux> ao invés da cannonical fazer atualização para melhorar, acho que ta fazendo pra piorar
<KamusHadenes> mas ok (: so be it
<Julinux> me ofereceram atualização do Kernel 3.2 pro 3.5, mas ao atualizar perdir meu áudio
<srg__> pessoal, onde posso encontrar material para aprender comandos do ubuntu?
<srg__> para novatos mesmo, desde o 0
<CyL> srg__: Procure no google 'guia foca linux'
<srg__> CyL: obrigado
<CyL> srg__: Disponha
<Leonardo__> iae galera
<Leonardo__> alguém me ajuda?
<Leonardo__> como instalo drivers da nvidia no ubuntu?
<Leonardo__> ????
<adiaswin> leonardo__: simples e so ir em drivers adicionais
<adiaswin> (-:
<adiaswin> selecione o driver recomendado e instale
<Leonardo__> cadê os papas do linux pra ajudar o winlooser?
<adiaswin> leonardo__: ja viu minha resposta
<Leonardo__> geralmente esse menu aparece do lado do relógio quando existem drivers adicionais
<Leonardo__> mas dessa vez não apareceu
<cach_new> opa
<Leonardo__> =/
<adiaswin> leonardo__, da pra olhar minha resposta gente de deus )-:<
<Leonardo__> já vi, criatura
<Leonardo__> rsrss
<Leonardo__> to dizendo q não apareceu
<Leonardo__> onde é q vai pra ver isso?
<adiaswin> ah entao desculpe
<adiaswin> qual a verçao do ubuntu colega
<Leonardo__> antes me diz como q eu faço pra selecionar seu nick pra te responder
<adiaswin> so for a 12.10 bem tem que ir em canais de software e clicar na aba drivers adicionais
<Leonardo__> é esse mesmo
<cach_new> adiaswin,
<Leonardo__> não existe essa aba lá
<adiaswin> leonardo__, como nao mano
<Leonardo__> todos os aplicativos
<Leonardo__> instalados
<vitorlobo> cach_new, enxergo
<Leonardo__> histórico
<cach_new> opa
<cach_new> que bom
<Leonardo__> progresso
<Leonardo__> só isso
<cach_new> obrigado hggdh e adiaswin e vitorlobo
<hggdh> cach_new: de nada
<adiaswin> (-:
 * cach_new is away: oia o chefe aí gente!
<hggdh> cach_new: só mais uma coisa... não publique tuas mensagens de away
<hggdh> :-)
<cach_new> hggdh, ok
<Leonardo__> afff, só jesus nessa causa viu ¬¬
<Leonardo__> como mudo de canal aqui?
 * cach_new is back (gone 00:05:27)
<adiaswin> leonardo__: servidor>>join chanel
 * cach_new is away: Estou ocupado
<cach_new> pronto configurei o client e removi as mensasgens de away
<hggdh> cach_new: as mensagens de away só devem ser enviadas ao receber-se um /msg. Publicá-las no canal quando entras ou sais de /away é poluição
<cach_new> hggdh,  já entendi, mas é que estava configurado no client, agora eu removi
<hggdh> cach_new: mas, ainda, não foi tão ruim quanto mandar uma mensagem de away a *cada* post recebido no canal
<hggdh> cach_new: desculpe-me. Apesar de ter dirigido a resposta para ti, ela era, na verdade, para todos no canal
<hggdh> e... cach: eu não sou chefe aqui. Apenas um dos moderadores.
<hggdh> :-)
<adiaswin> hggdh, bem amigo eu ainda nao conheci os outros moderadores
<adiaswin> mesmo assim diria que você e um bom moderador
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<adiaswin> boa tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<Spiga> alguem mexe com corel draw sabe como faz para deixar uma img importada em 100% do seu tamanho
<fred1> boa pessoal
<fred1> to com problema na inicializacao do meu ubuntu 13.04 conforme  imagem http://imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img820/5328/img20130409145929.jpg
<fred1> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/820/img20130409145929.jpg/
<Barna> hggdh, ping
<hggdh> Barna: pong
<Barna> hggdh, vc q ta usando um nexus4 certo?
<hggdh> Barna: sim
<Barna> kra, vc ta conseguindo plugar ele no ubuntu e transferir arquivos?
<hggdh> Barna: nunca tentei, nem para upload fotos
<hggdh> Barna: huh. retraction: eu tentei copiar músicas para o nexus4, e não consegui
<Barna> hummmm, parece q o ubuntu num ta reconhecendo o sistema MTP, o note2 e nexus4 num tem mais mass storage!
<Barna> ok, googando aki
<hggdh> não, não tem. Não é o Ubuntu que não reconhece (o Calibre transfere perfeitamente meus documentos para o nexus10)
<hggdh> eu acho que é -- no meu caso -- rhythmbox, ou amarok
<hggdh> mas não tive tempo de pesquisar
<Barna> hummmmm, eu preciso acessar as pastas das fotos pra descarregar, mas quero fazer na unha! usando nautilus, pq esses programas de descarregar fazem uma zona com as fotos!
<Barna> hggdh, do nexus4 eu achei a solução http://www.android.gs/mount-google-nexus-4-mtp-sd-card-on-ubuntu-and-other-linux-computers/
<hggdh> vendo
<hggdh> Barna: perfeito! Tentarei hoje a noite
<Barna> :)
<Barna> vim pedir ajuda e acabei ajudando! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<matheus> Galera , alguém pode me ajudar a gravar uma media
<hggdh> LOL
<matheus> ja queimei 2
<matheus> Queimo a imagem iso
<matheus> porém , quando vou dar boot pelo DVD , da erro de boot
<hggdh> matheus: qual erro -- exactamente, não transliterado
<matheus> Estou executando de novo para transcrever o erro
<matheus> só um minuto por favor
<matheus> La vai
<hggdh> Barna: só cuidado na edição do udev/rules.d, o ponto de interrrogação é, na verdade, uma aspas (double quote)
<Barna> hggdh, hum.... valeu!
<matheus> mount: mouting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid Argument
<hggdh> matheus: que versão de UBuntu é esta?
<Barna> hggdh, esse processo será q funfa com o note2? to dando uma pesquisada aki, até agora foi a unica q achei!
<matheus> Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs
<hggdh> Barna: o princípio é o mesmo, mas tens que identificar correctamente o Vendor
<hggdh> matheus: sim, aparentemente estás a usar o liveCD (que, se me recordo, usa squashfs)
<Barna> hggdh, massa! vou ler mais um pouco, parece q o 13.04 ja vai resolver isso!
<matheus> É a versão 12.04
<matheus> Eu baixei ela , e queimei a iso
<hggdh> matheus: qual 12.04? 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2?
<matheus> o DVD está com erro mesmo ?
<matheus> Na verdade é o 12.10
<matheus> desculpa
<hggdh> matheus: não sei se o DVD está com erro. Poderia ser
<hggdh> matheus: posso sugerir -- fortemente -- que uses o 12.04.2?
<matheus> haha , mas porque ?
<hggdh> matheus: o squashfs é um filesystem compactado. Poderia ser um erro de leitura (ou gravação) lá
<matheus> Será que eu gravei errado ?
<hggdh> matheus: o 12.04 é um LTS, com vários anos de manutenção; o 12.10 será mantido por apenas 18 meses (a contar de 2012/10)
<hggdh> ainda mais, o 12.10 introduziu mudanças em alguns componente críticos -- como X.org -- que resultaram em problemas para aqueles com equipamento mais antigo
<matheus> Ah ;/
<hggdh> matheus: as versões LTS (Long Term Support) saem de dois em dois anos; as versões intermediárias são para testarmos novas tecnologias
<matheus> Entendi . Mas não tem outra alternativa neste momento , precisava de pelo menos o LiveCD para consertar um erro no HD
<matheus> ?
<matheus> Tenho uma conexão lenta , demora muito para baixar a outra versão
<Barna> hggdh, mais uma possivel solução http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/upgrade-to-gvfs-with-mtp-support-in.html
<hggdh> Barna: eu já rodo 13.04 (mas vou tentar o clementine em vez de rhythmbox)
<licensed> hggdh, devia se chamar Klementine ne
<hggdh> :-)
<Barna> hggdh, a ultima funfou, mas ele num consegue rodar os arquivos a partir da note2, tem q copiar e rodar!
<hggdh> Barna: com o devido respeito... o que significa "funfou"?
<licensed> funcionou
<hggdh> ah
<Barna> hggdh, funfou = funcionou
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> continuo aprendendo Portugues...
<Barna> e nos continuamos a re-inventar o internetes
<Kam_Kim> é possivel utilizar tor proxy numa vmbox
<wellington_> boa tarde galera !!! to tentando instalar o ubuntu num notebook mas ele nao inicia de jeito algum
<wellington_> alguem pode me dar uma ajuda ? alguma dica
<Kam_Kim> ta instalando via cd?
<wellington_> sim
<wellington_> nao inici
<wellington_> inicia
<Kam_Kim> seu note tá preparado para dar boot pelo cd via bios
<wellington_> sim. ta tudo nos conformes mas por algum motivo nao funciona
<Kam_Kim> arquivo iso.não corrompido?
<Kam_Kim> gravou a imagem corretamente...
<wellington_> nem via usb. acho que nao . testei com outros cds
<Kam_Kim> Já colocou o cd, desligou e ligou o note..
<Kam_Kim> Ubuntu 12.10 ou 12.04?
<wellington_> 12.04
<Kam_Kim> Não estava com win8 instalado não, né...
<wellington_> fiz tudo certo. não sei por que nao inicia
<Kam_Kim> não tem outra máquina só para ver se inicia...,
<wellington_> o cd do xp , q testei, tambem nao inicia
<wellington_> tem
<Kam_Kim> tenta e verifica se é o cd ou o note...
<wellington_> ja testei outros cds, então é o note
<Kam_Kim> Tive um problema parecido, ninguém conseguia resolver
<Kam_Kim> fiquei correndo mais de uma semana
<Kam_Kim> como tenho várias distros, usei uma do mandriva e depois tudo funcionou
<Kam_Kim> Passei por 3 técnicos e todos eles diziam que era meu disco...
<Kam_Kim> Depois disto uso dual-boot tudo foi legal ubuntu 12.04
<wellington_> tenho varios cds do ubuntu aqui. ja usei quase todos p instalar em outros pcs
<Kam_Kim> havia perdido a MBR e GRUB então como o pessoal só sabe mexer com win não resolvia
<Kam_Kim> Não tem Debian..
<Kam_Kim> aparece uma tela preta para voce digitar >
<wellington_> nao tenho. to testando o pendrive em outro pc e ele inicia normalmente entao acho q o problema é no note
<wellington_> aparece
<wellington_> fica so um simbolozinho piscando, tipo underline
<Kam_Kim> talvez vc tenha perdido o grub e mbr como eu , fiz um tuto para mim, vou ver se acho
<omelete> wellington_,  é erro durante o boot
<omelete> ?
<wellington_> perdido o grub ou mbr ?  esse pc nunca viu o grub
<wellington_> omelete, é
<wellington_> fica a tela preta com um underline piscando
<omelete> na hora q tá carregando o ubuntu?
<omelete> ou antes
<Kam_Kim> preciso procurar no meu e-mail
<wellington_> o ubuntu nao chega a carregar. entra direto nessa tela preta
<omelete> no grub pedi pra editar, e tira a opção quite da linha kernel, ai da pra vc saber em qual parte está parando
<Kam_Kim> tente bootar novemente com o xp e digite "R"
<wellington_> blz
<Kam_Kim> Desculpe, não achei meu tuto..
<wellington_> blz
<Kam_Kim> Se conseguir, rode o fixboot e fixmbr
<wellington_> com o xp tambem nao funciona
<wellington_> como rodo o fixboot ?
<Kam_Kim> seria uma opção que abriria com o xp, mas não funcionou...
<Kam_Kim> tem a opção reparar computador no xp..
<wellington_> o cd não inicia. so se for no windows 7 que está instalado aqui
<Kam_Kim> pode ser
<wellington_> onde encontro essa opção ?
<wellington_> se fosse no ubuntu, era so digitar no unity mas xp rsrsrs
<Kam_Kim> vc tem o cd do win 7?
<wellington_> tenho
<Kam_Kim> vamos tentar com ele
<wellington_> tenho tudo  rsrs
<Kam_Kim> depois da 1ª tela  linguagem etc vc verá a opção reparar computador
<Kam_Kim> tem cd do Mandriva
<wellington_> agora vc me pegou rsrsr tenho nao
<Kam_Kim> vamu de win 7
<Kam_Kim> Araçatuba-SP
<Kam_Kim> Só tenho win por causa dos Adobe e Invenctor
<wellington_> ruindous 7 tambem nao inicia
<wellington_> o problema ta no boot do pc. nada funciona
<Kam_Kim> aparece uma msg error.......
<wellington_> nao aparece nada
<wellington_> mesma coisa. tela preta e linhazinha piscando
<Kam_Kim> esperando comando
<Kam_Kim> tente digitar fixmbr
<Kam_Kim> se não der tente fixmbr
<wellington_> nada
<Kam_Kim> tente fixboot
<wellington_> nao aparece nada. so a tela preta com o cursor piscando na parte superior esquerda
<Kam_Kim> com este símbolo >
<Kam_Kim> tem alguma outra distro ...
<Kam_Kim> vc tem o cd de recuperação do so nativo
<wellington_> nao
<wellington_> tenho o cd de recuperação nativo. um tal de megalinux
<Kam_Kim> vai com ele
<wellington_> tambem nao le. ja tentei
<Kam_Kim> sua net da para baixar mandriva
<wellington_> da
<Kam_Kim> o que resolveu o meu foi isso
<omelete> wellington_,  vc tá mudando a opção de boot? hd/cd/usb
<wellington_> estou
<Kam_Kim> omelete ta certo...
<wellington_> qual mandriva baixo ?
<Kam_Kim> 11
<wellington_> Kam_Kim, acho q o mandriva nao vai resolver porque o boot nao inicia de jeito algum
<Kam_Kim> ou melhor Debian
<omelete> baixa o hbcd e coloca num pendrive, tem uma porrada de app pra arrumar boot
<wellington_> acho q vou baixar e ele nao vai iniciar, aí não vai adiatar nada
<Kam_Kim> o meu tava assim foi em 3 técnicos diferentes e para mim resolveu...
<wellington_> hbcd ?
<Kam_Kim> fiquei mais de uma semana e todos diziam ser o hd...
<omelete> msm sendo hd era pra iniciar via cd/usb
<Kam_Kim> o mandriva que eu ja tinha, rodou redondo..ai instlei o ubuntu
<Kam_Kim> mas não iniciava também...
<wellington_> esse hdcd é muito grande p a funçao dele. vc acha q vai resolver ?
<omelete> é só pra arrumar o boot?
<Kam_Kim> cd de instalação do mandriva...
<omelete> mas ñ vai adiantar
<omelete> ñ tá carregando nem dvd/usb
<Kam_Kim> pra mim resolveu...
<Kam_Kim> sou iniciante,perto dos srs no entanto passei por isso e funcionou comigo
<Kam_Kim> todos os que testaram falaram que era meu hd
<Kam_Kim> teimei teimei e consegui da forma que lhe falei
<wellington_> o hdcd ta baixando mas vai demorar.....
<Kam_Kim> coloca seu cd de recuperação, desliga espera uns segundos e religa...
<omelete> Kam_Kim,  já tentou via pendrive?
<omelete> ops
<omelete> wellington_,
<wellington_>  o boot funciona ? talvez. ele inicia pelo cd e dvd mas o pc não consegue ler
<wellington_> ja tinha desligado......... ja tentei via pendrive tambem
<Kam_Kim> sei dizer que se no meu caso fosse erro de boot o mandriva deu conta..
<omelete> o meu pc ñ inicia via pendrive, tem algum configuração na placa mae q ñ sei onde, fica pisacando nesse _
<wellington_> o cd de recuperação ainda vai me servir ? mesmo depois de ja ter instalado o ruindous 7 ?
<Kam_Kim> volta na bios e verifica se esta para bootar pelo cd como primeira opção
<Kam_Kim> não se esqueça de salvar..
<wellington_> vou olhar mas acho que está. mas acho tambem q não vai ajudar porque apertando f12 no inicio, a gnt pode escolher por quem vai iniciar
<Kam_Kim> cara tenta seu cd de recuperação também...
<Kam_Kim> a função do cd de recuperação é essa...
<wellington_> sera que nao tem como reparar a mbr atraves do ruindous ja instalado ? digitando o comando
<Kam_Kim> tem ...
<wellington_> pois vou tentar
<Kam_Kim> o problema é que não achei meu tuto...
<Kam_Kim> pô se ja tá com um so instalado...
<wellington_> 1 - bootrec /fixmbr    2 - bootrec /fixboot
<Kam_Kim> pensei que estava limpo...
<wellington_> não o ruindous 7 ta instalado aqui mas a dona do pc disse que não aguentava mais ele.....
<Kam_Kim> Caraca véi, aí é trairagem
<wellington_> o que ?
<wellington_> Kam_Kim, não entendi kam. por que trairagem ?
<Kam_Kim> to pensando que estava sem so nenhum...
<Kam_Kim> desculpa ai
<wellington_> não Kam_Kim  o ruindous ta instalado
<wellington_> mas não presta e ela quer instalar o ubuntu mas o infeliz do pc não inicia o cd
<Kam_Kim> tenta rodar qquer cd video
<wellington_> não funciona. botei um dvd de video. ele não abre
<Kam_Kim> então pode ser seu leitor de dvd
<Kam_Kim> tenta mp3
<wellington_> mas e o usb tambem naão funciona
<Kam_Kim> tenta usar usb com arquivos e ve se abre
<Kam_Kim> verifica os drivers de usb e vídeos
<brenner> Eai pessoal
<brenner> tem alguém ai?
<wellington_> tem
<Kam_Kim> dá umhelp para nosso amigo wellington
<brenner> cara, dá pra rodar jogos online no ubuntu:?
<brenner> tipo dota2, world of warcraft?
<Kam_Kim> desculpa cara eu não jogo...
<brenner> Ah, vlw.
<brenner> É porque eu estava querendo um motivo para não fazer dual-boot
<brenner> ^
<Kam_Kim> eu não tenho como fugir do dual-boot
<wellington_> eu jogo alguns online mas não esses q vc citou Brenner
<Kam_Kim> ja tentou wine
<brenner> eu estou tentando o wine
<brenner> wellington_ vc joga quais?
<wellington_> killing floor, counter strike, serious sam, trine 2 e outros..... tambem não jogo muito. ainda tem alguns que não são online mas são muito bons
<Igor-RO> Boa noite a todos!
<Igor-RO> Estou precisando recuperar alguns dados de HD que foi excluído partição acidentalmente. Indicaram o uso do Ubuntu. Porém, baixei a .ISO e o arquivo é de 750mb e não consigo gravar em mídia CD-R. Extrai os arquivos e gravei em DVD-R e também não tive êxito. Fiz boot pelo pendrive, mas meu computador não reconhece boot por Pendrive. Alguém tem uma solução para gravação em MÍDIA DVD-R ou algo do tipo?
<Igor-RO> Alguém?
<omelete> Igor-RO,  vc usa windows?
<Igor-RO> Sim.
<Igor-RO> Windows 8 e 7
<omelete> ontrack ez recovery ou smart undelete
<Igor-RO> omelete:
<omelete> smart undelete é mais fácil de usar
<Igor-RO> omelete: Mas é confiável?
<omelete> é
<Igor-RO> omelete: Porque por onde pesquisei, indicaram uso de LINUX para evitar perda de dados. Uma vez que a partição foi excluída e não foi formatado.
<Igor-RO> Smart Undelete
<Igor-RO> Vou procurar aqui.
<Igor-RO> omelete: Obrigado.
<omelete> coloca o hd em outro pc
<Igor-RO> omelete: Isso. Estou com ele em outro PC como secundário.
<Igor-RO> omelete: Com o Smart Undelete, ele não encontra a partição excluída. :(
<omelete> vr free ou cracked?
<Igor-RO> Cracked
<Igor-RO> SN
<omelete> tem o easy recovery tb, ele é maior e tem mais opções
<omelete> no linux ñ sei nenhum programa pra te indicar
<Igor-RO> omelete: Vou procurar.
<Igor-RO> omelete: No Linux, pelo que vi, no próprio linux ele visualiza a partição excluída e assim os dados. Aí é só copiar.
<uHawks_> Boa noite :D
<uHawks_> Alguém on?
<uHawks_> :S
<uHawks_> hi?
<uHawks_> .-.
<omelete> hello
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-10
<Igor-RO> omelete: Não deu certo. Não encontram a partição. Vou recorrer ao Linux mesmo.
<Igor-RO> omelete: Obrigado pela ajuda.
<ewerton> Boa noite, microfone nao funciona no Skype, o que devo fazer?
<ewerton> Uso Ubuntu GNOME 13.04
<_hk_> boa noite. gostaria de uma ajuda. meu amigo instalou o ubuntu após o windows. o grub sumiu e sò entrar no Windows. O ubuntu sumiu
<_hk_> acontece muito ao contrario, o windows sumir, mas nesse caso, sumiu o ubuntu
<ewerton> _hk_, http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-F%C3%A1cil/176947415789032?fref=ts
<ewerton> procure por "COMO RECUPERAR O GRUB APÓS INSTALAR WINDOWS."
<ewerton> _hk_, curta minha página se der certo :D
<_hk_> mas foi ao contrario
<_hk_> hehehehe
<_hk_> só entra no windows agora
<_hk_> a gente ja fez isso, nao deu certo
<ewerton> _hk_,
<ewerton> é que ali em cima voce disse que "sumiu o ubuntu"
<ewerton> então eu confundi
<_hk_> aham
<_hk_> obrigada
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<JulioSaraiva> fiz uma atualização no kernel e meu áudio parou
<cl3b3r> Alguem utiliza ou recomenda webmin?
<JulioSaraiva> o que pode ser?
<JulioSaraiva> tiagoscd, eai? to com um laptop da itautec com ubuntu 12.04, eu conecto ele no wifi, e ele as vezes pega e as vezes não
<JulioSaraiva> o resto dos computadores tudo pegam normal na rede
<toter> boa noite a todos… gostaria de tirar uma dúvida sobre modems/routers da GVT...
<toter> não sei se vcs. sabem, o nome padrão da rede wireless da GVT tem alguma conexão com a sequência BSSID...
<toter> alguém já reparou isso?
<gabezao> o seu veio toter ?
<gabezao> ou você ta tentando crackear alguma?
<toter> não tenho GVT… mas estou vendo uma semelhanca em TODAS as redes que escaneio
<toter> olha só...
<toter> nome da rede: GVT-0F6B --> BSSID: 28:10:7B:38:0F:6C
<toter> sempre… o penúltimo par do BSSID corresponde aos dois primeiros dígitos depois do GVT-
<toter> outro exemplo...
<toter> nome da rede: GVT-A2DD --> BSSID: 2C:E4:12:C2:A2:E1
<toter> sempre...
<toter> preciso pesquisar mais a respeito
<gabezao> deve ter alguma ligação sim...
<gabezao> os scripts que ele usam pra configurar o modem devem fazer isso...
<toter> receio que a senha padrão deve ter alguma conexão nisso tudo
<toter> Se alguém que possui GVT pudesse verificar isso para mim….
<gabezao> eu tenho gvt mas não tem o wireless deles.
<toter> qual é a senha padrão, o BSSID e o nome da rede… os três estão ligados..
<toter> gabezao: Vou continuar pesquisando… Quaisquer novidades, aviso aqui no canal
<Geowany> fala gabezao
<gabezao> você está utilizando o kismet toter ?
<gabezao> eae Geowany , qnt tempo!
<toter> Se eu achat alguma relação entre esses 3 componentes… A GVT estará completamente ferrada
<gabezao> beleza?
<Geowany> sussa
<toter> achat=achar
<toter> gabezao: estou usando o wifite
<toter> prefiro acreditar que não existe relação nenhuma e o que acabei de descobrir é apenas uma mera coincidência
<gabezao> toter,
<gabezao> http://images04.olx.com.br/ui/4/13/51/1354030168_451771251_3-Modem-e-Roteador-Wireless-WI-FI-Sagemcom-1704-GVT-NOVO-Belo-Horizonte.jpg
<gabezao> http://images.quebarato.com.br/T440x/modem+adsl2+router+wireless+sagemcom+f+st+1704+porto+alegre+rs+brasil__888829_2.jpg
<gabezao> geralmente são só numeros pelo jeito, mais facil ainda de descobrir
<toter> gabezao: Vou tentar descobrir mais informações no decorrer desta semana...
<toter> é preciso comparar a senha padrão, o BSSID e o nome da rede
<Rubem> Bom Dia
<irontruncks> gostaria de saber eu como leigo se consigo fazer o nagios rodar no ubuntu
<Mauricio_> hello
<Mauricio_> hello
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia ...
<ForeverStallone> olá
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> alguem a disposição de resolver uma questão minha??
<ForeverStallone> alguem a disposição de resolver uma questão minha??
<ForeverStallone> alguem a disposição de resolver uma questão minha??
<ForeverStallone> alguem a disposição de resolver uma questão minha??
<hggdh_> ForeverStallone: em vez de perguntar se algu'em est'a dispon'ivel, simplesmente exponha tua questão. E, por favor, não a repita seguidamente, espere com paciencia
<ForeverStallone> hggdh_ sim, eu sei, mas é difícil saber se alguem esta online, então envio essa mensagem repetidamente para saber se alguem esta no chat
<ForeverStallone> a animação da janela do meu ubuntu parece bem mais rápida do que o normal
<ForeverStallone> por que?
<hggdh_> ForeverStallone: não mais faça isto (repetir seguidamente). O resultado será um kick
<hggdh_> ForeverStallone: não sei. "Parece mais rápido que o normal" é extremamente subjetivo
<ForeverStallone> hm...
<ForeverStallone> hggdh, a animação de minimização das janelas é bem mais rápido do que o padrão do ubuntu
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: continua subjetivo. Tua melhor opção seria gravar o "padrão do Ubuntu" e o que ocorre contigo, para vermos. Obviamente, isto vale se estás a usar apenas os pacotes oficiais
<ForeverStallone> vou te esclarecer melhor
<hggdh> BRB
<ForeverStallone> a conta de convidado do ubuntu, é configurada para os padrões do linux
<ForeverStallone> *ubuntu
<ForeverStallone> certo
<ForeverStallone> ?
<ForeverStallone> usei o ubuntu em minha conta normal (de uso diário)
<ForeverStallone> e percebi que depois de um certo tempo ao invés das janelas terem um efeito mais lento e suave, como ao iniciar o ubuntu pela primeira vez, as janelas se movem no efeito de animação para a barra lateral muito mais rápido do que quando ao iniciar o pc ubuntu pela primeira vez
<SOUL_OF_R00T> alguém tem o plugin do browser pro vlc instalado e pode fazer um teste pra mim?
<cach_> a
<cach_> Bom dia*!
 * cach_ is away: 
<hggdh> cach_: continuas anunciando o away: "│08:32:59     * | cach_ is away: "
<hggdh> :-)
 * cach_ is back (gone 00:02:21)
<cach_> hggdh, é desculpa!
<cach_> hggdh, eu tava fazendo os testes aki
<hggdh> np
<cach_> hggdh, tipo eu vou ter que usar um ./me
<cach_> hggdh, para anunciar away
<hggdh> cach_: eu imaginei que fossem testes
<cach_> hggdh, é como vocẽ falou ontem que vinha uma série de informações eu vim dá um espiada,
<cach_> hggdh, agora que me explicaram o que vc quis dizer, é não usar o away do client de irc !
<hggdh> cach_: deve ter como fazer isto no teu chat client. Eu acho que, por default, *todos* tem como, em alguma configuração
<cach_> hggdh, tem mas fica avisando entendeu!
<cach_> hggdh, aí cada um que manda mensagem pro cara que estiver em modo away, recebe esse comunicado!
<hggdh> cach_: eu sei. Mas ninguém mandou mensagem para ti.
<hggdh> No meu cliente, a configuraçcão é como segue:
<hggdh>                                                                                              │ Rubem1
<hggdh> irc.conf:display_away = local
<cach_> que estranho hggdh
<hggdh> irc.conf:display_pv_away_once = on
<hggdh> bah, problemas com copy & paste
<cach_> hggdh, achei
<cach_> posso testar?
<hggdh> cach_: pode
<cach_> hggdh, testa agora!
<hggdh> cach_: ping
<cach_> pong
<hggdh> não recebi aviso de away
<cach_> hggdh, aeweewww tireo o anuncio de ausencia da minha configuração!
<cach_> tirei*
<hggdh> :-)
<cach_> hggdh, Muittoo Obrigado!!!
<hggdh> np
<sagat> bom dia
<ForeverStallone> olá
<ForeverStallone> não estou conseguindo atualizar o meu ubuntu
<ForeverStallone> será que alguem poderia me ajudar?
<hggdh> ForeverStallone: novamente: exponha direto tua questão. Se alguém souber, terás uma resposta.
<ForeverStallone> acabei de resoulver sozinho
<ForeverStallone> :D
<hggdh> ...
<ForeverStallone> ;)
<italoooo> Alguém aí pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> italoooo: exponha direto tua questão. Se alguém souber, terás uma resposta.
<italoooo> Não consigo acessar o ubuntu.com para fazer download da versão 12.10. O site está fora do ar?
<hggdh> italoooo: wual a URL, exactamente?
<italoooo> http://www.ubuntu.com/ essa.
<hggdh> italoooo: funciona aqui
<italoooo> Oo. E porque será que aqui não funciona? Tem alguma idéia?
<hggdh> italoooo: não. Vá para um terminal, e digite: wget http://www.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> italoooo: depois copie a saida em um pastebin (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com), e de-nos o link resultante
<italoooo> estou usando o ruindowns nesse momento. Tem como fazer pelo cmd?
<hggdh> italoooo: provavelmente não, a menos que instales algo equivalente ao wget. E não, não tenho idéia do que seria equivalente, lamento
<hggdh> italoooo: mas eu ficaria no 12.04...
<italoooo> Ok então. Obrigado! Vou procurar o problema aqui, deve ser a net aqui. Não duvido nada. Deve tá com problema pra acessar alguns servidores.
<italoooo> Alguém que entrou agora tem noção de como me ajudar? Estou sem conseguir acessar o ubuntu.com ou qualquer outro link ligado a ele.
<Marujo> Olá a todos
<Marujo> alguem ai que possa me ajudar com meu Ubuntu?
<Marujo> Possuo notebook infoway w7415. Ele possui teclas touch(senciveis a toques), que funcionam no sistema da microsoft, mas no ubuntu não conseguir faze-lo funcionar ainda. Alguém aqui que saiba o que fazer, ou que possa dar alguma dica por favor?
<dutraweb> salve pessoal
<dutraweb> posso pedir ajuda aqui sobre ubuntu
<Marujo> lembrando, essas são as teclas que acionam o bluetooth e a rede wireless. E um outro aciona a função mudo
<sagat> alguem ai poderia me ajudar o som do meu xubuntu não sai mais
<sagat> fiz o esquema no alsamixer
<sagat> f6
<sagat> escolhi as placas que aparece
<sagat> uma até deixa eu subir e descer o volume
<sagat> mas não sai audio
<sagat> como faço para ter ctz que o driver de som está correto
<sagat> ja que no unity funciona normal
<marujo01> Olá a todos.
<marujo01> duvidas sobre ubuntu. Posso tirar-la por aqui?
<sagat> pode sim
<sagat> oque vc precisa
<sagat> marujo01 >> qq ta pegando
<marujo01> é o seguinte..
<marujo01> Possuo notebook infoway w7415. Ele possui teclas touch(senciveis a toque), que funcionam no sistema da microsoft, mas no ubuntu não conseguir faze-lo funcionar ainda. Saberia o que fazer, ou dar alguma dica por favor?
<sagat> marujo - o num look não está ligado ?
<sagat> eu tb tenho um note desse
<sagat> itautec
<sagat> no meu funciona normal
<marujo01> lembrando, essas são as teclas que acionam o bluetooth, a rede wireless, e a função mudo do audio do sistemas
<sagat> que ubuntu vc ta usando
<marujo01> isso mesmo. itautec
<marujo01> o num look funciona normal. Esses são touchs
<sagat> ta
<sagat> perai vo ver qui onde eu ativei
<marujo01> ok
<marujo01> ubuntu 12.10 é o que uso
<sagat> blz
<sagat> cara a webcam funcionou no seu normal
<marujo01> sim, funciona normal a webcan
<marujo01> uso ubuntu paralelo com o sistema que veio instalado nele. Porque só consigo ativar dentro do outro sistema(da microsoft), em seguida reinicio para usar estas funções dentro do ubuntu
<sagat> como faço apra saber se estão instalados os módulos certos dos drivers de som no xubuntu
<sagat> lsmod ?
<marujo01> lsmod lista módulos que estão carregados,
<marujo01> lsmod lista módulos que estão carregados
<marujo01> alguma novidade sagat?
<zanin> Pessoal, beleza? Alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com um script? Tem um arquivo CSV delimitado por virgula. Estou tentando ler as "colunas" deste arquivo usando awk, mas estou com dificuldades em ler os valores quanto há espaços entre eles. Exemplo: jose,silva,joao paulo,mane ... No registro "joao paulo" o awk reconhece o joao e paulo
<hggdh> zanin: awk -F,
<hggdh> echo "jose,joao,joao paulo,dor" | awk -F, '{print $1}'
<zanin> hggdh: Estou usando assim: awk -F"," '{print $1, $2, $3, $4, $5, $6}' userlist.csv | while read USERNAME PASSWORD NAME COMNAME DPTO OUROOT
<zanin> hggdh: quando os campos não tem espaço, vai bala, mas se tem espaço igual usei no meu exemplo, ai fica ruim :(
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> o problema não é no awk, é no read -- o separador default é um espaço
<zanin> hggdh: opa! uma luz entao! vou dar uma lida no man dele para ver q q eu acho
<hggdh> zanin: não precisas do awk, use read -d','
<hggdh> oops
<zanin> hggdh: num é -d ?
<hggdh> zanin: export IFS=','; read ...
<hggdh> zanin: não, também li apressado... -d muda o terminador de linha
<zanin> pera ae.. vou ver q q rola... 1 min
<hggdh> zanin: apenas lembra-te de retornar IFS à um valor são
<Zanin_> hggdh: cara, muitissimo obrigado!
<hggdh> Zanin_: np
<Marujo01> Olá a todos.
<Marujo01> Seguinte.. Possuo notebook infoway w7415. Ele possui teclas touch(senciveis a toques), que funcionam no sistema da microsoft, mas no ubuntu não conseguir faze-lo funcionar ainda. Alguém aqui que saiba o que fazer, ou que possa dar alguma dica por favor?
<Marujo01> lembrando, essas são as teclas que acionam o bluetooth, a rede wireless. E um outro aciona a função mudo do audio do sistema
<Marujo01> saindo..
<fubica> to precisando de ajuda pra instalar o ubuntu
<singfellow> o teu problema fubica
<singfellow> fale por favor
<fubica> gravei  o dvd e o meu not nao ta lendo
<fubica> pra da bot
<singfellow> fubica, certo entendo o problema pode ser a propria midia ou o programa que usou
<singfellow> o melhor seria gravar o ubuntu no pendrive
<fubica> usei to proprio windows
<singfellow> fubica, ai o problema nao pode usar o gravador do windows pois ele so serve para gravar dados nao um sistema operacional
<singfellow> tente usar este
<fubica> mas ele ja ta em isso
<singfellow> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<singfellow> fubica, e normal mas o problema e o programa que usaste
<singfellow> tente o programa que eu recomendei
<fubica> ok
<singfellow> depois volte e diga se deu certo
<singfellow> (-:
<Julinux> alguem ai sabe como faz pra maquina virtual se comunicar com a real/
<Julinux> ?
<FabricioMassuia> pessoal, alguém pode confirmar se é normal um usuário administrador enxergar todos os arquivos de outro usuário administrador via Nautilus?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-11
<MarconM> boa noite
<Barna> boa
<samuelcecilio> gostaria de aprender a contribuir com traduções , alguem pode me dar um norte?
<ubuntero> samuelcecilio, http://www.ubuntero.com.br/2013/03/ubuntu-global-jam-brazil-2013-2/
<samuelcecilio> ubuntero: obrigado
<Guest5555> onde consigo o live cd de ubuntu
<Preciso_de_ajuda> onde consigo o live cd de ubuntu????????
<omelete> Preciso_de_ajuda,  já leu o topico?
<Preciso_de_ajuda> omelete - http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ na apagina incial eh akele que roda atraves do cd?
<omelete> www.ubuntu.com/download
<Julinux> galera, alguém conhece algum comando para escanear os computadores que estão conectados a rede?
<rafaelcunha> Julinux: arpscan?
<rafaelcunha> nmap?
<Julinux> já tentei todos os dois
<rafaelcunha> e aí?
<Julinux> mas eles só acham os que eu tentei fazer conexão
<rafaelcunha> como assim?
<rafaelcunha> vc está em uma rede local, certo?
<Julinux> sim
<Julinux> por exemplo, eu tentei pingar no 192.168.0.5
<Julinux> mas não pinguei no .4
<Julinux> e ao dizer pro nmap pesquisar nmap 192.168.0.1/6
<Julinux> ele só acha o 1 que é o roteador e o 5 que eu tentei fazer o ping
<rafaelcunha> vc tentou pingar?
<rafaelcunha> e pingou?
<Julinux> não
<Julinux> host desconhecido
<rafaelcunha> então como vc queria que o nmap achasse ele?
<rafaelcunha> se ele não pode ser enxergado na rede?
<rafaelcunha> Julinux: o nmap pesquisa por todos os host que que estão na máscara que vc colocou
<rafaelcunha> 192.178.0.1/6 vai procurar computadores na sua rede local
<rafaelcunha> se só houver o roteador conectado e vc na sua rede local
<rafaelcunha> ele só vai mostrar o roteador
<rafaelcunha> se outros computadores estiverem conectados a essa mesma rede, ele provavelmente vai encontrar
<rafaelcunha> existem duas interfaces gráficas muito boas para o nmap
<rafaelcunha> uma é o zenmap e a outra é nmapsi
<rafaelcunha> se eu não me engano, rodar como root
<rafaelcunha> got it?
<rafaelcunha> apt-cache search nmap
<rafaelcunha> tem esse umit também que nunca testei
<MarconM> voltei
<wellington_> boa noite !!
<wellington_> alguem sabe como fazer funcionar minha placa de rede no ubuntu 12.04 ? placa de rede : sis 191
<rafaelcunha> wellington_: já tentou o google?
<wellington_> e onde acho o driver de video sis 771/671
<wellington_> rafaelcunha, tentei algumas coisas mas sem sucesso
<rafaelcunha> rapaz, já tive um computador com isso aí
<rafaelcunha> quase joguei no lixo
<wellington_> esse infelizmente nao vou poder jogar rsrs não é meu
<rafaelcunha> por mim
<rafaelcunha> explodiria quem fabrica essa porcaria
<saliXs> primeira vez no irc alguém poderia me dizer se a migração de win para o Ubuntu terei menos problemas com bugs se o win que possuo é pirata e prefiro usar algo original ja passei por muita dor de cabeça
<parzewski> bom dia, estou tentando instalar o certificado digital A3 no ubuntu 12.04, alguém ja passou por isso?
<rubem> Bom Dia
<Julius> Bom dia!
<rubem> Sia
<rubem> Dia
<parzewski> bom dia, estou tentando instalar o certificado digital A3 no ubuntu 12.04, alguém ja passou por isso? Estou usando um leitor de cartão usb
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<KamusHadenes> dia
<Tonao35> bom dia
<ricardobarbosams> bom dia
<ricardobarbosams> estava estudando codificacao do windows
<ricardobarbosams> alias
<ricardobarbosams> linux
<Tonao35> alguem sabe como instalar o friends no ubuntu?
<ricardobarbosams> e segundo para eu ver o charset
<ricardobarbosams> utilizo locale
<ricardobarbosams> meu locale esta como utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> ai crio um arquivo e visualizo o locale mostra como us-ascii
<ricardobarbosams> nao deveria ser utf8?
<ricardobarbosams> comandos
<ricardobarbosams> touch aaa.txt
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: utf-8 não é o locale é justamente a codificação do charset
<CyL> s/charset/conjunto de caracteres/
<ricardobarbosams> file -i aaaa.txt
<ricardobarbosams> aaaa.txt: inode/x-empty; charset=us-ascii
<ricardobarbosams> mas no charset nao deveria ser utf-8 em vez de us-ascii
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Tente editar o arquivo e salvá-lo, depois rode o comando file novamente (escreva pelo menos alguma coisa no arquivo)
<ricardobarbosams> mesma coisa
<ricardobarbosams> eu editando com o vim
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Ok
<CyL> pastebin na saída de 'locale'
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Só para deixarmos uma coisa clara, o que o comando file te retorna é a codificação do arquivo, e não o locale.
<ricardobarbosams> olha meu locale
<ricardobarbosams> http://paste.archlinux-br.org/2131
<ricardobarbosams> mas entao
<ricardobarbosams> a codificação do sistema nao e utf-8?
<CyL> Não necessariamente
<CyL> A variável LC_ALL está vazia mesmo?
<ricardobarbosams> CyL: olha meu locale
<ricardobarbosams> http://paste.archlinux-br.org/2132
<ricardobarbosams> sim
<ricardobarbosams> entao nao entendi
<ricardobarbosams> setei ela como as outras
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Essas vaeriáveis dizem qual a codificação que as aplicações devem usar no respectivo sistema
<ricardobarbosams> por exemplo
<ricardobarbosams> o vim
<ricardobarbosams> vai usar utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> o comando touch tbm
<ricardobarbosams> entao os arquivos nao deveriam nascer como utf-8?
<ricardobarbosams> nao entendo isso
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: o comando touch não precisa usar utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> mesmo eu usando o vim diretamente ele nao mostra o charset utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> sem fica us-ascii
<ricardobarbosams> CyL:
<ricardobarbosams> olha oq eu fiz
<ricardobarbosams> cat bbbb.txt | iconv -f us-ascii -t UTF-8 -o cccc.txt
<ricardobarbosams> file -i cccc.txt
<ricardobarbosams> cccc.txt: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<ricardobarbosams> agora nao entendi mais nada
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: ok, tente 'export LC_ALL=="pt_BR.UTF-8"', e depois a mesma seqüência, mas dessa vez introduza algum texto com um caracter acentuado
<ricardobarbosams> file -i aaaa.txt
<ricardobarbosams> aaaa.txt: text/plain; charset=utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> mas porq no outro nao rola?
<ricardobarbosams> nao entendi nada
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Ops, o correto seria 'export LC_ALL="pt_BR.UTF-8"', sem as aspas simples (anteriormente eu havia colocado um duple == erradamente)
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: É uma peculiaridade dos arquivos textos
<ricardobarbosams> olha so
<ricardobarbosams> se eu coloco caractere acentuado
<ricardobarbosams> ele coloca utf8
<ricardobarbosams> se deixo o .txt sem nenhum caracter acentuado
<ricardobarbosams> ele fica como us-ascii
<ricardobarbosams> q foda
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Como eu disse, é uma peculiaridade dos arquivos textos
<ricardobarbosams> foda
<ricardobarbosams> vou abrir um aq com openoffice
<hggdh> ricardobarbosams: linguagem, por favor
<ricardobarbosams> hggdh: desculpe :(
<ricardobarbosams> CyL: olha so
<ricardobarbosams> file -i documento_teste.odt
<ricardobarbosams> documento_teste.odt: application/vnd.oasis.opendocument.text; charset=binary
<ricardobarbosams> :P
<hggdh> ricardobarbosams: ou .odt vai ser binario mesmo
<hggdh> (abra-o com less)
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: O que vc tem que entender é que a codificação do arquivo é indiferente do locale do sistema
<CyL> hggdh: Arquivos do tipo opendocument são só xml zipado
<ricardobarbosams> entendi
<ricardobarbosams> mas tipo
<CyL> s/indiferente/diferente
<ricardobarbosams> nao é o locale que define com qual codificação os arquivos irão "nascer"?
<ricardobarbosams> no meu caso meu locale é utf-8
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Não, é a aplicação
<ricardobarbosams> entao meus arquivos vao nascer utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> nao e isso?
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Isso só interessa para algumas aplicações que jogam streams de texto diretamente nos buffers de rede
<ricardobarbosams> etao para q serve o locale entao
<ricardobarbosams> rsrs
<ricardobarbosams> eu pensei q era para isso
<ricardobarbosams> rsrs
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Pra formatar dados como data, hora, monetário, ponto flutuante, etc
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Por exemplo, nos EUA o formato mais comum de data é mm/dd/yyyy equanto que no brasil é dd/mm/yyyy
<ricardobarbosams> entao como os arquivos nascem
<ricardobarbosams> entao oq define como os arquivos nascem
<ricardobarbosams> e a aplicacao?
<ricardobarbosams> nao usa o locale?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> se alguém tive o plugin pr avlc instalado e puder fazer um teste pra mim, tente http://iworks.srv.br/video.html e me diga se o video está abrindo?,grato!
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Nos EUA é costume usar hora no format 12 horas com prefixo am/pm, enquanto no brasil usamos o formato 24 horas e assim por diante
<ricardobarbosams> hum
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Como eu disse, o locale é justamente o que acabei de dizer, utf8 é a codificação dos caracteres, não o locale
<ricardobarbosams> tipo a variavel LANG define alinguagem
<ricardobarbosams> LC_TIME horario
<ricardobarbosams> isso neh
<ricardobarbosams> entendi
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: supostamente sim, nem todas as aplicações honram isso entretanto...
<ricardobarbosams> blz
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: o utf8 que vc vê é uma instrução para as aplicações decodificarem usando este charset em especifico sempre que não houver indicação de outro a ser usado
<ricardobarbosams> somente para confirmar meu entendimento
<ricardobarbosams> no meu sistema
<ricardobarbosams> eu posso ter o kwrite salvando em ISO8859-1
<ricardobarbosams> e o vim salvando em utf-8
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Mas como disto, os arquivos textos possuem uma peculiaridade: eles conseguem indicar se a codificação que estão usando é ascii ou utf8
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: se for arquivos texto não
<ricardobarbosams> vamos entao
<ricardobarbosams> para arquivos do apache
<ricardobarbosams> ele gera em utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> mas o postgresql trabalha com iso
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: O que vc não entende é que a aplicação não salva numa codificação específica, ela apenas salva os bytes e pronto. No momento de ler o arquivo é que a aplicação precisa interpretar se aqueles bytes estão escritos em utf8 ou ascii, que seja.
<ricardobarbosams> isso pode acontecer e nao existe no sistema algo q diga vc OBRIGATORIAMENTE tem q usar esse charset?
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Cara, no disco TUDO são bytes
<ricardobarbosams> mas tipo
<ricardobarbosams> eu entendi q por exemplo
<ricardobarbosams> a letra A no codigo ascii
<ricardobarbosams> seria
<ricardobarbosams> 0000010
<ricardobarbosams> sei la
<ricardobarbosams> um exemplo
<ricardobarbosams> mas em UTF-8 A seria 000011
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: não funciona assim
<ricardobarbosams> entao se ler os dados como se fossem ascii leria certo
<ricardobarbosams> se fosse lido respeitando o codigo utf-8
<ricardobarbosams> ai zuava
<ricardobarbosams> ficava com aqueles caracteres extranhos
<ricardobarbosams> vixi
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: quando a aplicação salva, ela salva um conjunto de números, por exemplo 00 01 af 2e 40 ff da etc
<ricardobarbosams> meu conceito tah todo errado
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: é isso que aplicação salva
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: o que o locale faz é, leia esses números e interprete eles como se fossem ascii, ou utf8
<ricardobarbosams> CyL: oq eu achava q era
<ricardobarbosams> q por exemplo
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: O locale diz como a aplicação deve interpretar os npumeros
<ricardobarbosams> eu sou um editor de texto
<ricardobarbosams> e sou programado para salvar em codificacao ASCII
<ricardobarbosams> se alguem criasse um arquivo com o seguinte string
<ricardobarbosams> OI
<ricardobarbosams> "OI"
<ricardobarbosams> O em ascii eu sei q é 010 por exemplo
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: exceto para arquivos puramente texto, que possuem uma peculiaridade chamada BOM: esses arquivos conseguem dizer se o conteúdo está codificado em ascii, utf8 e utf16 (e neste caso qual endianess dos bytes)
<ricardobarbosams> e I é 011
<ricardobarbosams> e salva isso
<ricardobarbosams> para qndo outra aplicacao fosse usar essa string
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Não, o locale dize como a aplicação deve interpretar os bytes lidos, e não como deve escrever os bytes
<ricardobarbosams> ela sabendo a codificacao
<ricardobarbosams> ela leria de boa
<ricardobarbosams> sem mostrar caracteres extranhos
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Cara, por favor, pare de escrever aqui como se estivesse no MSN
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Ela mostra caracteres estranhos porque está interpretando os bytes como caracteres estranhos, não porque eles foram salvos como caracteres estranhos
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Tente formar uma frase mais longa com todas as suas sentença, é melhor assim no IRC
<ricardobarbosams> ok
<ricardobarbosams> CyL: vc tem algum artigo que relate isso ?
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Tenha em mente o seguinte: quando a sua aplicação salva os arquivos, ela simplesmente salva um conjunto de bytes (eu diria um stream, vc está familiarizado com esse conceito?)
<ricardobarbosams> vou me reciclar nesse assunto
<ricardobarbosams> sim
<ricardobarbosams> ele salva um stream como vc disse
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Então o que o locale faz é dizer às aplicações como elas devem interpretrar o strem de bytes quando esse for lido
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Se devem interpretar aquilo como ascii (em cujo caso bytes com valores maiores que 7f representam um conjunto de caracteres extendidos, como iso8859-1 por exemplo) ou como utf8 (em cujo caso os bytes com valores maiores que 7f são interpretados como parte de um surrogate)
<ricardobarbosams> entendi
<ricardobarbosams> CyL: vlw
<ricardobarbosams> :)
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Isso é válido exceto para os arquivos texto, que possuem uma pequena sequenência de bytes no início chamada de BOM, que indica se o conteúdo daquele arquivo é ascii, utf8 ou utf16 (sendo que o utf16 depende da ordem dos bytes - oque é chamado de endianess - e nesse caso o BOM indica o endianess também)
<ricardobarbosams> big endian neh
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: isso, big endian ou little endian
<ricardobarbosams> usa isso em sockets neh
<ricardobarbosams> as funcoes htons etc
<ricardobarbosams> ltons
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Em qualquer processamento que use dados binários em baixo nível
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Como vc só estava escrevendo arquivos com caracteres ascii válidos (sem páginas extendidas) o vi estava marcando o arquivo como us-ascii, porque isso economiza espaço em disco
<ricardobarbosams> hum
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: No momento em que vc introduziu um caracter 'extendido' ele foi obrigado a salvar em utf8
<ricardobarbosams> entendi legal
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Só para completar o raciocínio, lembre que utf8, ut16, utf24, utfEBCDIC e etc são apenas formas de se mapear caracteres no espaço unicode
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Apenas formas de dizeer a mesma coisa de uma forma diferente
<ricardobarbosams> unicode == conjunto de caracteres correto?
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Sim
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: é um pouco mais do que isso, mas pode ser simplifaco para isso :)
<CyL> nesse contexto especificamente
<ricardobarbosams> http://www.w3.org/International/articles/definitions-characters/ estou lendo esse artigo
<ricardobarbosams> para fixar os conceitos
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: O conceito mais importante é: o computador sempre opera com números binários, o que esses números significam´somos nós que escolhemos (ou a aplicação)
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Quer pensar num problema interessante?
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Sempre dizemos que um determinado dado está encriptado com 256 bits, ou 128 bits, ou qualquer tamanhos de bits arbitrário
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Isso nada mais quer dizer, que estamos utilziando um número de 256 bits ou 128 bits ou qualquer coisa, para representar um conjunto de dados do mesmo tamanho
<CyL> ricardobarbosams: Agora como podemos fazer isso se os computadores oepram com número de no máximo 32 bits (ou mais recentemente 64 bits)?
<hggdh> CyL: o ponto era que é, fectivamente, um binário
<CyL> hggdh: no final tudo é binário ;)
<hggdh> heh
<CyL> hggdh: O computador que levou o homem à lua tinha arquitetura de 15 bits :)
<CyL> hggdh: imagina que loucura era trabalhar com uma máquina que não se alinhava a uma potência de 2
<hggdh> CyL: pois é... eu me lembro, vagamente, de ter usado uma máquina de 10 bits
<hggdh> (e o Intel 4004 não conta, era 4 bits)
<hggdh> CyL: o Burroughs 6000 tinha 51 bits 48 (6 bytes) de dados, e 3 de controle
<CyL> hggdh: mas o 4004 se alinha na janela de 'potências de 2' :)
<hggdh> CyL: exacto, por isto que não conta :-)
<CyL> hggdh: E hoje todo o processador da intel basicamente tem uma instrução de 'ajuste bcd' por conta do 4004 :D
<hggdh> :-). A ideia do high/low veio dele também
<CyL> hggdh: mais maluco do que isso só os processadores que possuíam micrcódigo programável pelo usuário :D
<CyL> hggdh: Implementar seu próprio instruction set, já pensou?
<hggdh> CyL: o Burroughs 1700 tinha
<hggdh> (mas era dinamicamente carregado)
<CyL> cyladd r0, x7f
<CyL> cylsjump x0dffad
<CyL> Seria legal ter meu nick em todos os menumônicos
<hggdh> heh
<CyL> às vezes eu me pego pensando em implementar um processador em VHDL, mas depois acho que sou meio maluco :D
<hggdh> já, há muito, passou o tempo que eu estava verificando instruções...
<CyL> Não adianta, eu gosto disso
<CyL> ainda mais hoje que se encontram uC's por alguns centavos de dólar
<CyL> Se tornou descartável basicamente
<felipealmeida> buenas tardes
<thiago_> ola?
<thiago_> tem alguem ae?
<Guest23957> tem alguem ae?
<Guest23957> alguem pode me ajudar?
<CyL> 2 minutos de espera
<novatterra> Olá, Boa Tarde a Todos,  eu queria saber se alguém poderia me ajudar,  eu preciso saber como se altera o gerenciador de pacotes de uma distro qualquer,  por exemplo,  o Ubuntu usa pacotes .deb,  por padrão, mas e se eu quiser mudar para.rpm ou .tgz por padrão, como eu faria isso, alguém sabe?
<hggdh> novatterra: normalmente, não farias isto. Cada distro tem a sua própria estrutura de pacotes
<hggdh> novatterra: isto não quer dizer que não podes instalar um RPM no Ubuntu (ou derivados) -- a alien faz isto. Mas... nem tudo é igual
<hggdh> e podemos acabar com coisas em lugares não esperados
<hggdh> novatterra: assim, em outras palavras: não podes mudar de .deb para .rpm
<novatterra> mas todos não dizem que o linuz é livre e que eu posso fazer o que quiser com ele? não importa o trabalho que eu tenha pra isso, estou disposto a encarar, por estou estudando gerenciamento de pacotes no linux
<hggdh> novatterra: o linux é livre e, realmente, podes fazer o que quizer. É só uma questão de escrever os programas necessários
<hggdh> novatterra: se vais neste caminho -- o maior problema são as dependencias, e local fixes. Mapear-las de uma distro para outra não é trivial.
<novatterra> certo
<novatterra> olha só
<novatterra> estou com uma distro morta apenas pra fins didáticos e ela usa pacotes .deb por padrão e quero que ela use ppacotes .tgz "E" a portage do Gentoo
<hggdh> ~como as coisas estão hoje, não vai funcionar
<hggdh> nada te proibe de instalar de .tgz; tudo dando certo, a estrutura de ficheiros do .tgs é identica ao do sistema usando .deb. Mas, eu não apostaria nisto...
<hggdh> novamente, as dependencias estarão, muito provavelmente, fora de sincronia; os *nomes* das dependencias podem ser diferentes, as *verões* podem ser diferentes, etc
<hggdh> por exemplo, uma usa elibc-2.7.14-1.deb, a outra libc-2.7.15.tgz. São, ou não são, a mesma "coisa"? E, se forem, são as versões compatíveis?
<CyL> novatterra: A pergunta que está piscando aqui na minha frente é, porque você gostaria de mudar o sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes de uma distro qualquer?
<novatterra> Cyl: estou estudando gerenciamento de pacotes, apenas pra fins didáticos, como um trab de faculdade pra recuperação de nota, instalei uma distro filha do ubuntu, já descontinuada a um tempo, então estou interessado em fazer com que os pacotes fontes dela sejam outros completamente diferentes,
<novatterra> minha professora (aquela bruxa, diga-se de passagem) ordena que eu coloque a Portage e outros pacotes de minha livre escolla, então pensei emTgz
<CyL> novatterra: O seu trabalho é mudar o sistema de gerencimaneto de pacotes de uma distro qualquer, é isso?
<CyL> novatterra: Ou precisa ser de uma distro específica?
<novatterra> uma distro qualquer que não esteja em astividade e seja filha do ubuntu
<CyL> novatterra: Ok, eu vou ser bem sincero, se eu pudesse escolher o sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes substituto, eu escolheria o portage
<CyL> novatterra: Eu também escolheria uma distro que possui os deb-src disponíveis
<novatterra> não sei pq diabos ela insiste nesse tal de Portage, (se vc souber me diga), mas alguem me disse que tgz é mais fácil de portar pra deb do que rpm ou binários
<CyL> novatterra: o portage é amplamente documentado e totalmente baseado em programas que não são especificamente escritos para o gerenciamento de pacotes, tais como scripts de shell, compiladores, aplicadores de patch e tudo mais
<CyL> novatterra: Assim o processo de criação de cada pacotes é a própria documentação daquele pacotes em específico
<CyL> novatterra: E além disso você se liberta de armadilhas como comportamentos específicos de cada gerenciador de pqacotes
<novatterra> ah, então faz total sentido o que ela falou, né?
<CyL> novatterra: A última vez que vi 'tgz' ser usado como sinônimo de pacote (mais ou menos da forma quando dizemos hoje) foi quando usei o slackware pela última vez a cerca de 10 anos, não sei como está hoje em dia
<novatterra> pelo visto então ela não é tão bruxaassim
<CyL> novatterra: Bom, eu acho o portage mais fácil de entender e de se trabalhar, mas esse sou só eu :)
<CyL> novatterra: além do mais a organização dos pacotes do portage fazem mais sentido pra mim do que os do ubuntu. O portage é um sistema hierarquizado
<novatterra> uma vez vi um artigo de como instalar a Portage no slackware
<novatterra> e o processo não era tão cabeludo assim
<CyL> novatterra: Bom se a distro escolhida já tiver pacotes de código fonte, fica mais fácil ainda
<novatterra> mas nesse caso um ./configure resolve não é?
<novatterra> eu instalei a dita cuja num HD com sistema gpt, só que como ela já está morta, tive que formatar o HD e reinstalar como MBR,
<novatterra> eu precisaria compilar o kernel pra aceitar gpt, mas isso não importa,
<novatterra> creio que pra esse lance cos pacotes vou ter que compilar o kernel, não é?
<novatterra> tem alguma opção em relação aos pacotes no kernel?
<CyL> novatterra: Não que eu saiba
<novatterra> Cyl: de qualquer forma, sei que será preciso compilar o kernel, pois o original ainda é o 2.6, acho que um 3.2 será suficiente
<CyL> novatterra: Vc já tentou somente mudar o bootloader?
<novatterra> o problema é por onde começar a troca de pacotes, me diga qual e´o nome do gerenciador de pacotes do Ubuntu?
<CyL> novatterra: apt
<CyL> novatterra: dpkg
<CyL> novatterra: Por curiosidade revolsi ler o artigo da wikipedia, eu te recomendo, pode te ajudar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Packaging_Tool
<novatterra> humm...
<novatterra> Cyl: wow, dei uma olhada no artigo indicado, e só o começo já me ajudou a entender uma pá de coisa
<novatterra> eu li no LFS-Book certa vez que um sistema linux sem um gerenciador de pacotes é muito frágil e difícil demais de manter
<novatterra> então
<novatterra> SE
<novatterra> o gerenciador do Ubuntu é o APT
<novatterra> isso quer dizer que desinstalando-o ele se torna um sistema SEM gerenciamento de pacotes, correto?
<CyL> novatterra: Na verdade o apt é um frontend pro dpkg, mas o interessante é que ele incluiu suporte a outros sistemas de gerenciamento de pacotes
<novatterra> (o dito sistema dificil de manter
<novatterra> e frágil)
<CyL> novatterra: Um sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes é mais do que um aplicativo existente no computador
<CyL> novatterra: Lembre-se que a extrutura dos pacotes, as normas para submissão dos mesmos, a sistemática de construção dos binários, a resolução de dependências, a consistência do repositório de pacotes entre diferentes versões e tudo mais é parte de um sistema de gerenciamento de pacotes, não apenas o aplicativo que está no seu computador
<novatterra> uau
<novatterra> cara, então o apt e o dpkg seriam apenas aponta do iceberg
<novatterra> acho que nesse caso deve fazer mais sentido "copiar" a tal distro do que mudar a estrutura de pacotes
<novatterra> tipo
<novatterra> verificar a lista e versão completa dos mesmos
<novatterra> compilar um kernel
<novatterra> e juntar tudo
<novatterra> tipo
<novatterra> LFS
<novatterra> pela maneira que vc tá falando do dpkg e sua complexidade
<novatterra> essa alternativa tá parecendo mais plausível
<novatterra> Cyl: o artigo que vc me indicou na wikipedia me levou pra outros dois artigos igualmente interessantes, um falando sobre o DPKG e o outro sobre SISTEMA DE GERENCIAMENTO DE PACOTES, me parece que isso é a segunda coisa mais importante depois do kernel,
<novatterra> o kernel é a espinha dorsal de um sistema linux
<novatterra> e ele pode ser trocado, compilado, atualizado livremente a hora que quisermeos
<novatterra> sendo assim
<novatterra> creio que por mais dificil que pareça
<novatterra> o Package Management System tb pode ser atualizado e/ou trocado
<novatterra> agradeço pra caramba as informações e as dicas que vc me passou
<novatterra> sei que é difícil, mas não impossível
<novatterra> por isso
<novatterra> vou continuar tentando
<VivienHayazaki> novatterra, é possível, mas você só vai conseguir fazer isso se souber MUITO bem como sistemas de pacote funcionam
<VivienHayazaki> Não me parece uma coisa que você consiga procurar e aprender facilmente já com esse objetivo em mente
<novatterra> VivienHayazaki: vc não me deu a informação que eu procurava ao entrar nessa sala, mas me deu algo muito mais importante:
<novatterra> me mostrou qual é meu primeiro passo
<novatterra> V
<novatterra> A
<novatterra> L
<novatterra> E
<novatterra> U
<novatterra> os artigos do Cyl tb me mostraram a complexidade da coisa
<VivienHayazaki> Pessoalmente, acho mais fácil fazer o LFS primeiro e com os conhecimentos que tirar disso tentar substituir um sistema pelo outro
<novatterra> kkkk
<novatterra> se eu te disser que eu "estava" estudando o LFS,
<novatterra> mas parei qdo descobri o DIY
<novatterra> comecei a estudá-lo qdo chegou a tarefa desse trabalho
<VivienHayazaki> Não conheço DIY, mas a ideia é montar um sistema linux do zero, compilando tudo
<VivienHayazaki> para entender como os programas interagem entre si
<VivienHayazaki> e só depois tentar algo mais complexo
<novatterra> pois o DIY é exatamente isso, só que ele se classifica uma evolução do LFS,
<VivienHayazaki> imaginei
<novatterra> o proprio manual do DIY exige que vc já tenha experiencia com o LFS pra poder tentar alghuma coisa com ele
<novatterra> não existe nada dele em portugues
<novatterra> nada mesmo
<novatterra> já o LFS tem sido amplamente divulgado
<novatterra> inclusive no brasil
<VivienHayazaki> Minha experiência com esses planos megalomaníacos é que eles raramente dão certo dessa forma
<novatterra> sendo assim
<novatterra> acho que deve ser uma das priumeiras coisas a fazer
<novatterra> kkkkk megalomaníacos, gostei dessa
<VivienHayazaki> Eu recomendaria você deixar isso para o futuro, em que tenha mais conhecimento
<VivienHayazaki> Da forma como você está falando, me parece um pouco com alguém falando que vai construir uma casa e se propondo a aprender tudo o necessário para isso em um mês
<novatterra> não não
<VivienHayazaki> Não é impossível, mas é bem difícil, principalmente quando você não tem nem ideia de por onde começar e tal
<novatterra> tb não é assim
<novatterra> eu sei
<novatterra> por isso lancei a questão aqui
<novatterra> pra saber POR ONDE começar
<novatterra> criar um sistema LFS utilizável e pronto e continuar lendo e estudando artigos sobre gerenciamento de pacotes
<VivienHayazaki> Mas o que eu estou falando é justamente que as chances de você conseguir fazer algo que você não sabe nem por onde começar é pequena, principalmente se você tem um limite de tempo aí
<VivienHayazaki> Não é impossível, e vai que você dá sorte
<VivienHayazaki> só estou avisando que é bastante otimista e apressado da sua parte
<novatterra> qto ao apressado
<novatterra> prometo consertar
<novatterra> qto ao otimista
<novatterra> agradeço
<novatterra> acho que devo voltar a jogar xadrezz
<novatterra> rsrsrs
<VivienHayazaki> Você está fazendo isso para aprendizado, né?
<VivienHayazaki> E para conseguir nota
<novatterra> perfeitamente
<VivienHayazaki> Não existem outros projetos que você possa fazer para ganhar nota?
<VivienHayazaki> Existem coisas que vão te ajudar a aprender como gerenciamento de pacotes funcionam mas que são mais fazíveis por alguém mais ou menos no seu nível de conhecimento
<novatterra> por exemplo
<VivienHayazaki> Instalar e criar um pacote para a Gentoo, por exemplo
<VivienHayazaki> ou criar um pacote deb para algum programa que não tenha ainda
<VivienHayazaki> ou destrinchar como o formato deb funciona de forma didática (e isso é legal pq você pode soltar por aí e devolver um pouco à comunidade)
<VivienHayazaki> São coisas que te dariam um conhecimento mais imediato sobre isso que você precisa
<novatterra> sua sugestão então era que eu proposse outras alternativas pra minha professora?
<VivienHayazaki> e é conhecimento que você pode usar para, no futuro, fazer esse seu plano de substituir o gerenciador
<Rodrigo__> boa noite, sou novo no linux nao queria me frustar logo no começo como faço para abrir a area de trabalho via código na ultima versão do ubunto?
<adiaswin> rodrigo__: no caso se eu entendi seria entrar no terminal virtual e dar o startx
<novatterra> Rodrigo_: ou sair navegando utilizando o comando cd
<VivienHayazaki> Rodrigo__, pode explicar melhor? seria mostrar a área de trabalho no sentido de minimizar todas as janelas?
<Barna> Rodrigo__, Seja Bem Vindo! :)
<VivienHayazaki> novatterra, sim. Essas alternativas que eu citei são todas coisas que você terá quesaber  fazer de qualquer jeito se quiser trocar o gerenciador de pacotes.
<Rodrigo__> Obrigado galera, acho que é por aqui que começo essa jornada kk
<novatterra> olha que eu já não uso o ubuntu a um bom tempo, minha distro é bem diferente, mas fui melhor recebido a aprendi melhor nesse canal do que no meu proprio
<sistematico> Qual distro você usa?
<sistematico> cri cri cri
<novatterra> sistematico: desculpa pela demora, Slackware
<novatterra> uso slackware
<novatterra> se bem que ultimamente eu to passando um tempinho com o Saba
<sistematico> Ah! Legal.
<novatterra> só pra conhecer
<sistematico> çëy
<novatterra> Saba = Sabayon
<sistematico> Eu sabo.
<novatterra> VivienHayazaki: muito obrigado
<novatterra> Cyl: muito obrigado
<CyL> novatterra: Disponha
<sistematico> <CyL> novatterra: Na verdade o apt é um frontend pro dpkg, mas o interessante é que ele incluiu suporte a outros sistemas de gerenciamento de pacotes
<sistematico> Errado.
<sistematico> apt é um conceito.
<sistematico> Não existe aplicativo chamado apt no Ubuntu, no Linux Mint eu acho que tem.
<sistematico> E o dpkg é só pra instalar pacotes locais.
<sistematico> Ou listar e etc..
<CyL> sistematico: ok
<Natan> Tenho um Notebbok DELL INSPIRON e instalei o Linux 12.10
<Natan> só que nao consigo Habilitar o Wifi
<sistematico> Natan, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci > lspci.txt && pastebinit lspci.txt
<novatterra> sistematico: concordo com vc em gênero, numero e grau
<sistematico> Natan, E cola o link aqui.
<novatterra> to agora mesmo lendo uns artigos na wikipedia e outros no google e lá fala isso mesmo sobre o APT
<novatterra> na verdade
<novatterra> um deles falaque o sistemade genciamento de pacotesde uma distro
<novatterra> é uma COLEÇÂO de ferramentas
<novatterra> e não um software específico
<sistematico> novatterra, Tem apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, todos "SÃO" o APT(Advanced Packaging Tool).
<Natan> nao entend?
<sistematico> Alguns opcionais, como o aptitude, synaptic, update-manager, etc, etc...
<novatterra> por sugestão da nossaamiga VivienHayazaki, resolvi ler mais sobre os assunto, e já nas primeiras páginas já estou gostando
<sistematico> Natan, Abre um terminal e cola o que eu digitei pra você na primeira linha.
<sistematico> Natan, sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci > lspci.txt && pastebinit lspci.txt
<sistematico> Natan, Ou digita lspci e cola em http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sistematico> Natan, Essa sequência de comandos que eu te passei é pra instalar um programinha chamado pastebinit, que cola um determinado arquivo em um site, para que você possa colar o link aqui.
<sistematico> Natan, Se tu postar a saída do comando lspci vai encher o canal de linhas em um espaço curto de tempo, e isso não é permitido.
<Natan> 0:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07) 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03) 00:1a.1 USB controller:
<Barna> !pastebin Barna
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'pastebin Barna' not found
<sistematico> Natan, Acho que esse não é o seu Wi-Fi.
<hggdh> !pastebin > Barna
<ubotu-br> Barna, please see my private message
<Barna> hggdh, :) novos comando do bot!
<sistematico> !pastebin > sistematico
<ubotu-br> sistematico, please see my private message
<sistematico> Yes sir!
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ou...
<hggdh> !pastebin | Natan
<ubotu-br> Natan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Barna> hummmm, massa!
<Barna> mas aki, voltando ao assunto, num to vendo placa wireless no lspci do Natan
<Natan> cara ta foda ...srsrs... nao manjo nada de linux... to tentando aprender ... algum pudeer ajudar melhor
<sistematico> Natan, ALT+F2
<Barna> Natan, Seja Bem Vindo!
<sistematico> Natan, Depois gnome-terminal
<sistematico> E dê [ENTER]
<Barna> Natan, sem palavrão por favor!
<sistematico> Natan, Isso vai abrir o terminal, nele tu digita: lspci
<Natan> de boa terminal aberto
<Barna> ou ctrl+alt+t
<sistematico> Natan, Tudo que apareceu lá, você copia.
<sistematico> Natan, Abre o site: http://paste.ubuntu.com , cola e envia.
<sistematico> Vai gerar um link, esse link você cola aqui pra todo mundo ver.
<sistematico> Natan, Certo?
<Natan> dei o comando e apareceu
<Natan> um monte de parada ... todos os controladores
<sistematico> Então.
<sistematico> Copia e cola eles no site lá.
<sistematico> No site http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Natan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5700024/
<Natan> o que eu fasso agora
<Natan> ?
<sistematico> Natan, Acho que tu precisa instalar esse pacote: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<hggdh> !no pastebin is <reply> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that hggdh
<sistematico> hummm
<sistematico> metido!
<sistematico> haiheiaehaieuaheiaeuaheia
<Natan> baixei um arquivo .GZ
<paladinn> boa Natan grande passo !
<Natan> b43-fwcutter_015-14.debian.tar.gz
<CyL> Não existe um .deb para isso?
<Natan> nao vi nada .deb lah ... no site
<hggdh> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubotu-br> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:015-14 (quantal), package size 18 kB, installed size 73 kB
<hggdh> logo... sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<CyL> Natan: Evite ao máximo instalar qualquer pacote que venha com a extensão .tar.gz ou .tgz  em seu computador, até entender bem o que isso quer dizer.
<Natan> blz dei o comando e foi instaldo um pacote
<Natan> mais nada foi mudado
<Natan> aparentemente
<Natan> dei o comando
<Natan> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Natan> foi instalado um pacote
<Natan> o que eu fasso agora
<novatterra> sistematico: sabe me dizer se existe algum comando pra terminal ou alguma ferramenta ou manual de algum site que me mostre EXATAMENTE quais são TODOS os pacotes instalados num sistema componentes daquela distro?
<sistematico> dpkg -l
<sistematico> No caso de distros que usem o APT.
<sistematico> pacman -Q no caso do Arch.
<sistematico> pkg_info no caso do FreeBSD e por aí vai..
<sistematico> Agora acho que mudou pra pkg info
<novatterra> uau, isso dos programas que estiverem instalados no sistemanaquele momento, correto?
<sistematico> é
<adiaswin> amigos mais uma vez estou tendo umas daquelas duvidas capciosas
<adiaswin> bem instalei o manjaro linux,o ubuntu 10.04, e o windows 8 em cada partição
<adiaswin> o problema e que eu notei que o windows 8 em vez de desligar hiberna
<adiaswin> então vi a nessesidade de deixar o w8 gerenciar o boot do ubuntu como eu faço isso
<adiaswin> ?
<sistematico> Não tem relação de uma coisa com a outra.
<adiaswin> sistematico, na verdade tem sim o problema e que o mesmo hiberna e bem eu sempre salvo os arquivos no w2
<adiaswin> ai quando precisso editar os arquivos olha la não posso montar a unidade por que ta montada
<adiaswin> ai bem eu penso que se deixar o w2 gerenciar isso não ira acontecer mais
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<adiaswin> sistematico, certo vou tentar explicar de novo eu salvo os arquivos do meu trabalho no windows
<adiaswin> mas sempre que o desligo e entro no ubuntu para editar o mesmo não posso por que a unidade esta hibernada então eu penso que se deixar o windows gerenciar o boot isso do ubuntu não poder montar
<adiaswin> as unidades do windows
<sistematico> Ao reiniciar qualquer espécie de hibernamento some, afinal sua unidade desligou e ligou.
<sistematico> E se ela está hibernando, como reiniciou?
<sistematico> Não entendi.
<sistematico> *Ou desligou.
<adiaswin> sistematico, quando desligo o windows ele hiberna
<adiaswin> ai quando vou monta-lo no ubuntu não da
<adiaswin> sistematico, bem deixa pra la mano eu descobri a raiz do problema
<adiaswin> era o maldito registro do win
<sistematico> Mas se ele hiberna, ele não desliga, quando o PC hiberna, são mantidas voltagens mínimas pra memória RAM ficar ativa, ao desligar, a voltagem é completamente cortada.
<sistematico> Desculpa, mas ainda não entendi.
<Barna> sistematico, quando coloca em espera ele mantem tudo na ram e quando hiberna coloca no hd não?
<adiaswin> sistematico, amigo o windows 8 em vez de esta la hibernar esta desligar
<adiaswin> logo quando vou na opção de desligar eu estou hibernando a maquina
<sistematico> Ah! Verdade.
<novatterra> PESSOAL
<novatterra> MUITISSIMO obrigado a todos
<sistematico> O adiaswin e o Barna estão certos.
<sistematico> Eu estou fazendo confusão.
<novatterra> Cyl, sistematico, VivienHayasaki e todos os outros
<adiaswin> sistematico, don worry my friend
<sistematico> adiaswin, Desculpa, é a idade.
<sistematico> novatterra, De nada.
<adiaswin> sistematico, quantos anos você tem?
<sistematico> 29
<adiaswin> sistematico, eu tenho 40
<adiaswin> daqui a pouco vou me aposentar e curtir minha vida a la extreme
<Barna> só o q num entendi adiaswin, é q quando eu hiberno, ele num re-inicia o comp, e sim volta ao estado q estava antes, direto no OS
<adiaswin> barna, eis o problema em vez de ir direto para o win vai para a tela do grub
<adiaswin> por isso eu quero deixar o win gerenciar
<adiaswin> ai quando vejo o grub penso que desliquei o pc mas não o pc fica hibernado
<sistematico> adiaswin, Tenta o EasyBCD.
<Barna> adiaswin, e se vc entrar no w8 ele esta no estado q vc colocou pra hibernar?
<sistematico> adiaswin, Não me responsabilizo pelos resultados =)
<adiaswin> sistematico, deve ficar bom se não ficar e so passar o grub por cima dele
<sistematico> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62440/is-it-possible-to-boot-ubuntu-using-the-windows-bootloader
<adiaswin> humm vou tentar
<sistematico> No exemplo, é o Windows XP, mas talvez funcione pro Windows 8.
<adiaswin> valleu sistematico
<sistematico> De nada.
<adiaswin> pera ai e o xp que e o exemplo
<adiaswin> tudo bem vou tentar
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-12
<Barna> nunca tinha visto o win deixar bootar no ubuntu......
<Barna> vivendo e aprendendo
<adiaswin> barna, uai isso acontece desde o xp
<adiaswin> bem valeu sistematico e barna
<adiaswin> fico devendo
<adiaswin> agora vamos brincar com o win!
<sistematico> Barna, Eu usava Windows XP e FreeBSD usando o BootLoader do Windows.
<sistematico> É meio complicado, mas dá pra usar.
 * Barna ta de cara
<sistematico> Na época eu editei na mão, sem o EasyBCD, mas sinceramente eu não faço idéia de como eu fiz.
<sistematico> Clássico.
<Barna> heheheehehehehee
<sistematico> Barna, Eu participo de um Clã de Counter-Strike Source, agente usa o TeamSpeak pra se falar dentro e fora do jogo, e o criador do Clã, chamou um carinha aqui que disse fazer parte do grupo "Anonymous", e eu estou seriamente desconfiado que isso é uma mentirinha. :-|
<sistematico> Sei não...
<sistematico> Barna, Num vou desafiar por que apesar do iptables, ufw e pf rola um medinho básico.
<sistematico> Mas fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha.
<sistematico> cri cri cri
<Barna> mau....
<Barna> é kra eu num manjo nade de rede!
<Barna> nem me meto com isso
<sistematico> Eu tambem não.
<adiaswin> sistematico, funcionou men obrigado
<sistematico> Que bom!
<sistematico> :)
<adiaswin> sistematico, caso precisse de ajuda men bem eu estou aqui
<adiaswin> (-:
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<cach> boa noite!!
<cach> vitorlobo, tudo bem?
<vitorlobo> cach, bom
<cach> legal
<cabritox> Boa noite
<cabritox> senhores, estou com uma dúvida ao qual não consegui recorrer o suporte por vários foruns
<cabritox> instalei o jdk, netbeans
<cabritox> porém quando eu crio qualquer JFrame, ele não carrega e fica em tela de loading, alguém poderia ajudar?
<cabritox> Boa noite
<Dead_Thinker> Buenas
<cabritox> don't speak portuguese?
<sagat> alguem ai pode me ajudar
<sagat> o alsamixer aparece
<sagat> o volume do som aparece
<sagat> consigo aumentar
<sagat> diminuir
<sagat> mas o som nao sai
<sagat> não ta mute
<cabritox> fez todas atualizações recomendadas?
<sagat> fiz sim
<sagat> qdo tava com unty blz
<sagat> funcionava
<sagat> depois que coloquei o xubuntu
<sagat> fudeu
<cabritox> Sagat, de uma lida nas regras do IRC
<sagat> po falei palavrrão né
<sagat> foi mau
<sagat> é que to encanado com essa parada que não funciona
<sagat> foi mau
<cabritox> compreendo, realmente nunca tive esse problema, sou novo no linux também
<sagat> entendi
<sagat> valeu
<sagat> vo procurar algo aqui
<cabritox> pode ser que você possa me ajudar também
<sagat> opa
<cabritox> estou com uma dúvida ao qual não consegui recorrer o suporte por vários foruns
<cabritox>  instalei o jdk, netbeans
<cabritox>  porém quando eu crio qualquer JFrame, ele não carrega e fica em tela de loading, alguém poderia ajudar?
<sagat> oque q ta pengando
<cabritox> forums*
<cabritox> tem alguma ídeia de como posso solucionar?
<Dead_Thinker> cabritox: java tem umas bugadas no linux, especialmente a parte gráfica
<Dead_Thinker> cabritox: dá uma pesquisada que tu deve achar algo, as vezes é uma envvar que tem que configurar, etc.
<Dead_Thinker> Já passei por algo parecido como usuário, do Oracle SQL Developer e/ou Netbeans, mas n desenvolvendo pra java
<cabritox> procurei em alguns lugares e foi informado que nesta versão do netbeans 7.1
<cabritox> não está funcionando
<cabritox> vi uma resposta relaciona dizendo que deveria instalar a versão anterior a tal
<cabritox> pode funcionar?
<Dead_Thinker> Netbeans já tá na 7.3
<cabritox> creio que baixei a atualiza, baixei pelo site oficial e tal
<Dead_Thinker> cabritox: um exemplo de bug, o Netbeans 7.3 com java jdk 1.7.0_15, alguns menus n funcionam bem, é como se o mouse estivesse numa posição diferente da real, já pro SmartGIT, tb feito em java, funciona bem
<Dead_Thinker> https://netbeans.org/
<Dead_Thinker> ve ai, tem a 7.3 já
<cabritox> obrigado pela orientação Thinker, vou descansar agora, amanhã eu tento resolver
<cabritox> tenho que acordar as 5 então, estou atrasado ..
<Dead_Thinker> mas talvez o problema persista, como te falei, creio ser uma variável de ambiente que tem que setar, mas n sei de cabeça qual é
<cabritox> kk
<Dead_Thinker> blz, vlw, bom descanso
<cabritox> obrigado, bom descanso
<slackfire> boa noite pessoal
<slackfire> to com um probleminha e nao tenho idéia por onde comećar
<slackfire> tenho 10 máquinas com Linux Educacional baseado em Ubuntu
<slackfire> queria que cada aluno tivesse sua propria área de trabalho, ou pelo menos cada turma, por exemplo 5a serie A
<slackfire> mas ele me limita a criacao de usuarios a uns 8 no maximo
<slackfire> pesquisei e nao encontrei nada sobre isso, e o site que o mec disponibiliza pra orientar os professores é um lixo
<slackfire> alguem tem alguma idéia de onde fica a configuracao pra limitar a criacao de usuarios no ubuntu pra eu poder desabilitar?
<Dead_Thinker> slackfire: se não conseguir ajuda aqui, recomendo os fóruns do ubuntu amigo
<Dead_Thinker> o público lá é bem maior
<Dead_Thinker> slackfire: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/
<Dead_Thinker> slackfire: fica a dica
<bsrna___> Slackfire. Ja venho e te ajudo
<_barna__> Slackfire qual a interface grafica dele?
<Barna> cri, cri, cri, cri.........
<slackfire> _barna__, mals ae, tava lendo um negocio... é KDE
<Barna> hummm, faz anos q num mexo com kde
<slackfire> eu tava tentando adduser pelo terminal
<Barna> no gnome e no unity, vc vai em conta de usuario e pode inserir varios usuarios e suas permições de uso do sistema
<slackfire> entao... ta me parecendo uma limitacao desse Linux Educacional...
<Barna> slackfire, tenho quase certeza q tem uma forma via interface grafica bem simples p/ isso
<slackfire> eu uso gnome aqui em casa tb, se souber mais ou menos onde eu procuro isso, vou saber como fazer no KDE
<Barna> slackfire, qual linux vc ta usando ai na sua casa?
<al4nc4ds> Barna: =) galaxy mega saiu
<slackfire> slackware
<Barna> hummmmm
<Barna> nunca usei slack, mas vamos tentar, digita gnome-control-center no terminal v se abre a central de configuração
<slackfire> Unable to connect to the running instance, aborting
<Barna> slackfire, fogo q num tenho mais gnome aki, só unity!
<slackfire> aahhhh
<slackfire> normal
<Barna> procura pro algo tipo central de gerenciamento, painel de controle ou algo parecido
<slackfire> ok, to procurando
<Barna> achei esse caminha do gnome 2.x, ve se existe ai, Sistema > Administração > Usuários e Grupos
<slackfire> achei o gerenciador de contas e usuarios, é isso q vc quer?
<Barna> sim, exato!
<Barna> ai vc pode add novos usuarios....
<slackfire> ok
<Barna> cada um com um home diferente, conf etc....
<slackfire> mas aqui vai funcionar, lá é q é o problema, mais de 8 usuarios ele nao aceita
<Barna> dentro da pasta /home vai ficar cada conta separada, arquivos e tudo mais!
<Barna> slackfire, era isso q vc queria?
<slackfire> nao, isso aí eu sei, o q rola é q no Linux la da escola ele nao aceita criar mais q 8 usuarios... aqui eu crio quantos quiser
<Barna> ixi, ai pode ser uma limitação do sistema mesmo, tem q ver com alguem q manja mais q eu, sou apenas um usuario que gosta de ajudar outros usuarios, num mexo no sistema!
<slackfire> :D
<slackfire> normal, vlw a forca msm assim
<Barna> fogo q essas horas muito já não tão aki, só a turminha da madrugada mesmo!
<Barna> slackfire, tenta entrar amanha mais cedo!
<slackfire> kkkkkkkkk vlw, vou tentar amanha
<Barna> :)
<slackfire> vou jantar e tomar um banho, vlw
<Barna> falow slackfire!
<Barna> T+
<semcentro> Boa noite pessoal! não consigo enviar a chave pgp pro servidor http://ubuntuforum-pt.org/index.php?topic=104343.0
<semcentro> entrei em contato com o e-mail mas até agora nenhuma resposta :/
<Barna> semcentro, espera p/ ver se alguem responde, mas vc pode tentar tb no #ubuntu-server
<semcentro> opa, valeu Barna!
<Pernilongo> lhvly
<Pernilongo> Qm on
<Pernilongo> algm on por ai
<Pernilongo> algm on?
<Pernilongo> algm on?
<Barna> Pernilongo, eu
<Pernilongo> opa
<samurai_black_> samurai_black
<samurai_black> samurai_black o que?
<Pernilongo> estou com certos problemas pra instlar o ubuntu 12.10
<samurai_black_> Pernilongo, conselho, instala logo o 13.04 que se vai ganhar bem mais
<Pernilongo> hum
<Pernilongo> eh uma boa
<samurai_black_> 12.10 é problematico mesmo
<Pernilongo> o foda eh q eu consegui passar da onde estou parado
<samurai_black_> e já á em cima de sair, proximo final o mes já
<samurai_black_> eu emsmo to usando o Lubuntu 13.04
<Pernilongo> na primeira opção qnd eu clicko em "avançar"
<Pernilongo> carrega eternamente
<Pernilongo> costuma a demorar um pouco até aparecer os hd's
<Pernilongo> e a opção de instalar
<Pernilongo> mas agora fica nessa de carregar eternamente
<Pernilongo> estou rodando de um pen drive
<samurai_black> samurai_black som de nootificação funcionou ai?
<Pernilongo> s
<samurai_black_> Barna, acabei de instalar aqui o xchat gnome e funcionou
<samurai_black_> =/
<samurai_black_> é mole?
<Barna> nossa!
<Barna> heheheehehehhee
<Pernilongo> o estranho eh q eu rodo o demo de boa
<Pernilongo> soh da trela memo na hora de instalar
<Barna> Pernilongo, vc entrou em modo live e mandou instalar?
<samurai_black_> Barna, me chama aqui no cannal
<Barna> samurai_black,
<Pernilongo> ja mandei instalar de 10 maneiras
<Pernilongo> kkkkkkkk
<Pernilongo> agr dei boot pelo pen drive
<Pernilongo> q foi como deu certo da primeira vez
<Pernilongo> mas acabei cancelando
<Pernilongo> decidi criar outra partição no hd
<Pernilongo> qnd fui tentar de novo n rolo mais
<Barna> estranho, ja vi erra quando em relação a raid na bios..... mas num lembro mais
<Pernilongo> agr mesmo ta travado na conexão à rede wifi
<Pernilongo> provavelmente vai ficar carregando a noite inteira se eu deixar
<Barna> Pernilongo, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Ubuntu-e-Kubuntu/Naoconsigoinstalarubuntu1210
<Barna> v se ajuda
<Pernilongo> vou dar uma olhada
<Pernilongo> ainda n eh bem isso
<Pernilongo> n chega a dar msg de erro aqui
<Pernilongo> fica no loading até o fim dos tempos
<Barna> Pernilongo, tenta entrar aki mais cedo, eu num tenho mais ideia e pelo visto só estamos eu e o samurai_black aki agora!
<Pernilongo> vlw rapais
<Pernilongo> to indo tirar uma pestana
<Pernilongo> ateh mais
<samurai_black> Barna: vou rodar um LXLE aqui pra ver se as coisas tão normais por l
<samurai_black> la
<samurai_black> pera ai
<samurai_black> Barna:
<samurai_black> tab Barna
<Barna> samurai_black, diga
<samurai_black> Barna: acabei de abrir aqui live do LXLE e nele o pidgin t[a com o som legal
<samurai_black> =
<Barna> q estranho
<Barna> voltei pro filme, qualquer coisa chama no _barna__
<Wool> alguem ai tem mochila do ubuntu pra vender?
<rubem1> bom dia
<samurai_black> rubem1: Dia. :)
<Wool> alguem ai tem mochila do ubuntu pra vender?
<Wool> alguem ai tem mochila do ubuntu pra vender?
<tonao35> bom dia, uso o ubuntu 13.04 3 depois de uma atualizacao o indicador que temm um envelope como icone nao esta funcionando. alguem sabe se foi retirado do ubuntu 13.04 ?? ele aparece no painel mais nao funciona.
<cach_> bom dia
<wwwwelby> thanks, my first time, i will only observ
<parzewski> alguem trabalha com stoq
<parzewski>  bom dia pessoal, instalei o programa gerador da nfe e o java 7, consegui cadastrar a empresa e inserir o certificado digital tranquilamente, porem apos ativar o plugin da nfe no stoq quando tento entrar no programa emissor recebo a seguinte mensagem de erro: http://pastebin.com/xqkx5fex
<wwwwelby> bom dia parzewski... é minha primeira vez aqui no irc li sua mensagem  e apesar de entender muito pouco... isso não é um problema de permissão no acesso a pasta
<parzewski> Oi amigo, blx
<parzewski> exclui o conteudo da pasta database e resolveu problema
<parzewski> Obrigado pela atenção
<wwwwelby> foi um prazer!! até mais...
<Guest24880> To com problemas para instalar drivers ati 5870 no ubuntu 12.10 alguem sabe o que fazer?
<AldoRaine> Guest24880, vc chegou a tentar isso ? http://sejalivre.org/instalando-os-drivers-da-ati-no-ubuntu-12-10-e-linux-mint-14/
<Guest24880> ja tentei varios tutoriais mas nada ainda
<Guest24880> Sim este e mais outros por ai e ate agora so buga
<AldoRaine> vixi
<Guest24880> consegui instalar pela central de programas o catalyst mas quando reiniciei ficou travado sem lançador nem nada tive que desistalar no terminal
<AldoRaine> qual é a placa ?
<Guest24880> gostaria mesmo de saber um site de noticias mas confiavel para pesquisar se foi lançado alguma coisa nova para resolver este meu problema?
<Guest24880> ati hd 5870
<AldoRaine> vou ver em algum wiki aqui
<Guest24880> desde já agradeço!
<Guest24880> vou sair, mas volto já. obrigado
<DarknessBr> alguem pode tirar umas duvidas?
<DarknessBr> ??
<Pernilongo> algm on?
<Pernilongo> ngm on?
<hggdh> ...
<Pernilongo> minha instalação do ubuntu carrega eternamente sem que a proxima etapa apareça
<Pernilongo> algm tem alguma ideia do q possa ser?
<liox_> olá pessoal
<liox_> estou com u servidor ubuntu 12.04
<liox_> configurado o samba
<liox_> e com maquinas windows 7 e osx acessando normalmente
<liox_> porem tem uma com windows 8 que n enxerga nem a reza o diretório
<marcelo> Estou com problemas na placa de rede sem fio
<Guest47052> Estou com problemas na placa de rede sem fio
<Guest47052> alguém pode me ajudar??
<Guest47052> alguém pode ajudar com um problema que estou tendo na rede sem fio?
<pibarnas> Guest47052: o q eh?
<Guest47052> eu instalei o ubuntu 12.10 e teve uma atualização de programas que solicitou
<Guest47052> efetuei a instalação e após a reiniciar o pc a wireless não funcionou
<pibarnas> Guest47052: o nm-applet está funcionando?
<Guest47052> desculpe, o que é isso?
<pibarnas> Guest47052: aquele botãozinho que fica na barra superior indicando o funciomento da rede...
<Guest47052> então, ele esta ligado
<Guest47052> quando clico para desliga permanece acesso
<pibarnas> não entendi, qd clica pra desligar o q?
<Guest47052> e o bluetooth desliga
<Guest47052> quando clica para desligar o wireless, o led continua ligado
<Guest47052> eu clico de novo o bluetooth liga também mas não reconhece nenhuma rede
<pibarnas> eita.
<Guest47052> só foi efetuar a atualização que ele ficou assim e a wireless não funciona
<Guest47052> no canais de software informa que esta ativo o driver
<pibarnas> Guest47052: mas se está ativo o driver, o que vc quer dizer com a wireless não funciona?
<pibarnas> vc não consegue navegr, é isso?
<pibarnas> ou o problema é o bluetooth?
<Guest47052> ele não identifica uma rede sem fio
<pibarnas> mas vc já verificou a configuração?
<Guest47052> o wireless no note esta ligado mas não identifica uma rede
<Guest47052> ja verifiquei e esta normal
<Guest47052> não alterei nada
<pibarnas> Guest47052: qd vc clica lá, não aparece nenhuma rede pra vc usar/configurar?
<Guest47052> isso, não aparece
<Guest47052> estou usando nesse exato momento a rede com fio
<Guest47052> mas quando estou usando a rede com fio ou não, não aparece nenhuma rede para configurar
<pibarnas> já tentou clicar com o botão direito lá e clicar em algo como editar redes pra ver o que há registrado?
<Guest47052> não fala nada
<Guest47052> eu usava a versão 12.04 e não tive esse problema
<Guest47052> e na 12.10 esta com esse problema
<Guest47052> lembro que tive que baixar o driver pelo driver adicionais na versão anterior
<pibarnas> Guest47052: é. nada me vem em mente agora, mas se existe um problema assim, a chance de vc ser o primeiro a ter esse problema com o seu hardware é mínima, especialmente a dias da próxima versão. procure no google que deve ter algo. mas saiba qual é a placa de rede wireless.
<Guest47052> eu verifiquei pela terminal no comando jockey-text --list
<Guest47052> ele informa que é essa placa que possuo Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use) [auto-install]
<pibarnas> Guest47052: tente algo como dmesg | fgrep -i wlan | fgrep -C4 -i associated
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> ??????????
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<hggdh> CSNOLINUX: respeite as regras do canal
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<hggdh> CSNOLINUX: (1) sem maiúsculas. Não é necessário GRITAR; (2) a pergunta foi feita. Agora, por favor, aguarde uma resposta.
<CSNOLINUX> NÃO TEM DRIVER DO LINUX PARA ESSA PLACA DE REDE  Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<hggdh> ...
<KobraKao> como fa?o um chmod +x recursivo ?
<hggdh> KobraKao: chmod -r
<hggdh> CSNOLINUX: por favor tenha pacienca. Eu eu terei que retira-lo do canal de vez.
<KobraKao> nao consegui
<hggdh> KobraKao: desculpe-me, é -R, não -r
<CSNOLINUX> não tem driver do linux para a placa de rede Atheros AR813x/815x/816x
<AaronZz> boa tarde galera
<vitorlobo> CSNOLINUX, é uma afirmação ou uma pergunta?
<vitorlobo> ou uma pergunta e uma arfirmação ao mesmo tempo?
<CSNOLINUX> pergunta
<CSNOLINUX> verdade os 2
<CSNOLINUX> pq não encontrei
<AaronZz> Eu instalei o ubuntu de dentro do win 7, só que agora eu quero somente usar o ubuntu no meu notebook. Eu gostaria de saber como formatar a partição do win 7 de dentro do ubuntu.
<vitorlobo> CSNOLINUX,  se vc ta dizendo q n tem
<vitorlobo> CSNOLINUX, oq vc quer q a gente te responda?
<vitorlobo> se n tem , n tem
<vitorlobo> rs
<CSNOLINUX> kkkkkk
<Raff> olha soh, quando uso o comando: sensors|grep 'Physical'  , aparece: Physical id 0:  +40.0°C  (high = +82.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) , como eu faço pra mostrar soh o +40.0°C ?
<CSNOLINUX> queria só saber mesmo
<CSNOLINUX> de repente alguém teria pow ai
<KobraKao> ele nao consegue aplicar para todos
<KobraKao> sudo chmod -R +x
<CSNOLINUX> o engraçado e que o ubuntu veio no pc da megaware e fui coloca o debian não pegou mais a placa rede
<KobraKao> nao executa? ele nao pega pastas e subpastas? baixei um projto que veio todo bloqueado e preciso modificar muitas coisas? e ta dando esse erro...
<hggdh> KobraKao: chmod -R u+x *
<sistematico> KobraKao, Cuidado onde tu vai digitar isso aí.
<hggdh> Raff: sensors não tem opção para mostrar apens a temperatura atual
<sistematico> KobraKao, sudo find /pasta -type d -exec chmod 755 "{}" \;
<sistematico> KobraKao, sudo find /pasta -type f -exec chmod 644 "{}" \;
<Raff> mas tem como eu fazer isso usando o comnado grep ou o egrep, nao tem ?
<hggdh> Raff: provavelmente awk
<AaronZz> alguém pode me ajudar? estou tentando formatar a partição do win 7 de dentro do ubuntu, sendo que eu instalei o ubuntu através do win 7.
<KobraKao> to no mac
<KobraKao> so vou digitar na pasta do projeto ruby que to fazendo aqui
<Th3R34p3R> AaronZz, pelo que eu entendṕi,vc instalou o ubuntu  usando o wubi ?
<hggdh> KobraKao: continuando no espírito do sistematico: atribuir u+x genericamente não é, também, uma boa ideia
<AaronZz> isso Th3R34p3R
<KobraKao> tentei tbm?. nao vai muito estranho ainda da acesso negado aos arquivos
<AaronZz> desisti do windows de vez
<AaronZz> agora só linux
<KobraKao> quando fa?o manualmente isso pelo modo grafico do mac funciona? libero leitura e grava??o ele pega
<hggdh> KobraKao: ls -lR | pastebin, e de-nos o link
<Th3R34p3R> então para vc fazer isso tera que instalar o ubuntu novamente
<AaronZz> poisé
<hggdh> oh
<Raff> consegui, hggdh , sensors|grep 'Physical' | awk '{print $4'} , +43.0°C , porra subiu 3 graus e nao fiz quase nada
<AaronZz> eu vi que não posso formatar a partição...
<Th3R34p3R> a partição que está o win7?
<hggdh> Raff: fizeste sim :-). E, alias, cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<AaronZz> isso
<Raff> foi mal
<AaronZz> eu tentei formatar e o sistema não deixou
<Th3R34p3R> ele não deixou pois o ubuntu está sendo emulado dentro do win
<AaronZz> pois é, eu notei uma certa lentidão no ubuntu emulado, é assim mesmo?
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<KobraKao> hggdh http://pastebin.com/JGt6bWKq
<Raff> estou arrumando algumas configuraçoes do conky aqui, e resolvi colocar as temperaturas, agora ta tudo certo
<Th3R34p3R> infelizmente é lento pois o ubuntu não pode contar com acesso livre ao seu hardware
<AaronZz> bom saber disso
<AaronZz> prq o desempenho do ubuntu emulado é bem melhor que o do meu windows 7 EHAEEAHUAEHUAEHEUHUAEH
<hggdh> KobraKao: teu problema é que tudo lá é propriedade do root
<Th3R34p3R> vc tem o cd de instalação do ubuntu?
<AaronZz> não tenho cara
<AaronZz> vou ter que baixar
<Th3R34p3R> yes
<AaronZz> sem problemas
<KobraKao> hggdh e devo fazer o que logar como sudo su kkk
<AaronZz> dá pra instalar direto de um pen drive, não dá?
<Th3R34p3R> dá tmbm
<AaronZz> o que vc recomenda?
<Th3R34p3R> instalação no hd é claro
<hggdh> KobraKao: não... sudo chown -R <teu userId:> *  < SÓ FAÇA ISTO NESTE SUBDIRECTÓRIO
<AaronZz> blz Th3R34p3R
<AaronZz> agora é fazer o backup e tirar essa bosta de win daqui
<hggdh> AaronZz: linguagem, por favor
<AaronZz> valeu pela ajuda
<AaronZz> sorry
<KobraKao> dentro de eunutricao ?
<hggdh> KobraKao: se eunutricao é um subdirectório, sim
<hggdh> KobraKao: fazer isto em / (ou em alguns outros lugares) pode causar indigestão ao teu sistema
<hggdh> normalmente, fatal
<KobraKao> droga hehehehehe
<KobraKao> vou fazer o projeto todo dnovo nao tem quem fa?a pegar....
<samurai_black> Se estiver na canal alguem que use o LXDE ou o Lubuntu poderia me dizer como ativar o som de notificações do Pidgin nele? Eu to com ele aqui e aparentemente com as conf tudo certinho, mesmo assim ele não faz som... =/
<Ubuntuser> samurai_black: Tente o ask.ubuntu.com também...
<samurai_black> não sei ingles não man...
<Roger_> álguem sabe como instalar o Ubuntu em um notebook no modo UEFI?
<Ubuntuser> Caso não consiga nada por aqui, tente o nosso Fórum e a lista de discussão do Ubuntu Brasil
<Ubuntuser> samurai_black: Blza?
<samurai_black> Ubuntuser: o que é estranho é que as notificações do FB, GTalk tá tudo ok, só o Pidgin que não faz som de notificações... =/
<samurai_black> oka man, sem problemas...
<Ubuntuser> Eu não uso o pidgin, não sei como te ajudar
<samurai_black> no problem :)
<samurai_black> Roger_: http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/10/03/uefi-linux/      http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2012/11/22/uefi-dualboot-windows-8-com-ubuntu/
<Roger_> valeu
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> Julinux: acorda ai garoto. ;P
<deusr> alguém vivo no canal??
<deusr> alguém usando o ubuntu 13.04?
<deusr> o ubuntu tem me decepcionado no touchpad, ainda não achei nada interessante para configurar multiplos gestos
<deusr> comprei um ultrabook samsung series 9 e nao tem nada para configurar :(
<deusr> alguém pode me da uma ajuda?
<Julinux> samurai_black, eai cara
<Julinux> tranquilo?
<AaronZz> deusr, qual é a config que veio nesse ultrabook?
<deusr> AaronZz, como assim? hardware?
<deusr> ou So?
<deusr> veio com win7
<AaronZz> deusr, hardware
<samurai_black> Julinux: suave. :)
<Julinux> eai, ainda ta usando LXDE?
<joe____> oi pessoal
<joe____> alguém pode me ajudar e dizer como eu instalo minha placa wireless no ubuntu?
<KobraKao> alguem quer me ajudar ainda naquele problema do chmod recursivo para todas as pastas e subpastas de uma determinada pasta ? =)
<Barna> KobraKao, acabei de chegar, qual o problema?
<KobraKao> bom eu preciso da um chmod +x numa pasta.. que seja recursivo para todas as pastas subpastas e arquivos dessa pasta pai uso mac a versao do sh ? 3.2
<Barna> KobraKao, -R (R maiusculo)
<Barna> KobraKao, conseguiu?
<LACabeza> Olá a todois
<LACabeza> ~long time desde a última vez que usei irc xD
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-13
<KobraKao> Barna
<KobraKao> ja tentei
<Barna> KobraKao, oi
<Barna> minha internet ta dando pau aki..... se eu num responder é por isso!
<Barna> KobraKao, qual o erro?
<KobraKao> nao da certo
<KobraKao> nem chown -R user *
<KobraKao> nenhum
<KobraKao> apenas nao muda os modos
<Barna> KobraKao, o q vc quer mudar nos arquivos?
<KobraKao> ler escrever
<KobraKao> tento mudar os arquivos do meu projeto
<Barna> KobraKao, com que permição, dono/grupo/execução
<Barna> ?
<KobraKao> nao sei..
<KobraKao> eu mudei todos manualmente e pegou
<KobraKao> no modo grafico
<Barna> KobraKao, vc quer q todos possam acessar/mudar executar os arquivos?
<KobraKao> sim
<Barna> quais permições vc colocou?
<KobraKao> no modo grafico tem so ler e escrever
<Barna> chmod -R 777 /endereço/da/pasta
<KobraKao> selecionei e funcionou
<Barna> permição total a todos nos arquivos
<KobraKao> o comando foi qro ver agora se funcionou
<Barna> abre o navegador de arquivo, direito na pasta>propriedades>aba permissões
<KobraKao> hahahaha agora foi Barna
<KobraKao> no chmod -R 777
<Barna> :)
<KobraKao> devia ter feito isso antes tentei coisas mais hardcore rsrsrsr
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<LACabeza> eaew povo
<LACabeza> puts, instalei ubuntu 12.10 ontem nesse pc aqui mas to tendo uns erros bem cabreiros...
<Barna> internet caindo aki, vou re-iniciar o modem, ja volto,
<LACabeza> quando to fazendo alguma coisa, tipo usando um programa ou qq coisa, dá algum erro crítico e reinicia a sessão
<LACabeza> qual arquivo de log costuma registrar essas coisas?
<LACabeza> /var/log/syslog?
<jump> gente, nun  tem ubuntu 64 bits pra intel não?
<barna_> KobraKao, http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Chmod-+-dicas
<barna_> LACabeza, vc falow alguma coisa, re-iniciei o modem aki, perdi......
<deusr> Algum nerde de plantão ai?
<jump> aqui nem neerd não
<deusr> hehe
<LACabeza> barna_ eu tava comentando sobre uns erros que to tendo
<deusr> okok
<LACabeza> do nada o ubuntu da crash, fecha tudo e reinicia a sessão
<deusr> alguém sabe como configura o synclient?
<LACabeza> dai perguntei quais arquivos de log eu poderia olhar
<LACabeza> pra ver se encontro algo
<deusr> o ubuntu cada vez mais vai se distanciando dos padrões linux e nao aceita as configurações que outras distros aceitam
<LACabeza> neh
<LACabeza> pior que no meu caso eu nem sei se é problema com minha placa de video
<LACabeza> ou se eh alguma outra coisa
<hggdh> LACabeza: veja /var/log/syslog, /var/log/Xorg.*.log, dmesg, e verifique se há algum crash novo em /var/crash
<deusr> ninguém aqui sabe como configurar multiplos gestos no ubuntu 13.04?
<deusr> até hoje ele nao tem isso, foda :/
<hggdh> deusr: linguagem, por favor
<LACabeza> vamo ver
<deusr> hggdh, está me chamando atenção pq eu disse "foda"? hehem ta brincando comigo né?
<hggdh> não, não estou brincando
<tiagoscd> opa, legal entrar e ver a violência acontecendo
<tiagoscd> hggdh: :D
<hggdh> jump: o Ubuntu para amd64 funciona para Intel 64 bits
<hggdh> tiagoscd: heh. mas é triste...
<tiagoscd> sim, mas vamos reformar as regras do IRC
<tiagoscd> queria até te convidar pra ajudar junto a formular
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: topas?
<hggdh> tiagoscd: OK. Eu acho que devemos, mesmo :-)
<tiagoscd> beleza
<tiagoscd> decidimos na última reunião do Conselho
<tiagoscd> fazer isso
<tiagoscd> tá precisando
<tiagoscd> hehhe
 * Barna pergunta, quem vai fazer essas regras serem cumpridas?
<hggdh> está mesmo. Aparentemente a lingua mudou desde que saí do Brasil ;-)
<tiagoscd> sim, hehehe
<hggdh> Barna: nós, os moderadores, e nós, os usuários
<Barna> pergunto, pois depois da partida do andre, o canal ficou abandonado por uns 6 meses (ou mais), o IdleOn que ficou ajudando aki!
<hggdh> Barna: estamos tentando retornar. De dezembro para cá já melhorou um pouco (depois do evento Rudolf)
<hggdh> eu estava "logged in", mas não prestava atenção ao canal
<hggdh> tiagoscd: quando queres começar?
<LACabeza> bem, olhei os logs lá, mas tem um montão na pasta /var/crash e um monte de coisas também em syslog e dmesg
<Barna> eu lembro (e que péssima lembrança)!
<Barna> hggdh, num sabia q tu estas op!
<LACabeza> quando acontecer denovo eu entro pelo modo texto e verifico denovo
<hggdh> Barna: apenas ajudo
<LACabeza> qual era o comando pra desligar o gdm mesmo?
<hggdh> LACabeza: sudo rm /var/crash/* (limpe os erros anteriores)
<hggdh> LACabeza: e então esperamos pelo próximo crash
<Barna> hggdh, :)
<LACabeza> (se é que o treco do modo grafico chama gdm, fiquei um bom tempo sem pc e sem usar linux xD
<hggdh> LACabeza: desligar GDM? O que queres dizer com isto?
<hggdh> ah
<hggdh> LACabeza: qual tua versão de Ubuntu?
<LACabeza> 12.10
<hggdh> LACabeza: então não mais é GDM, é lightdm
<LACabeza> hmm
<LACabeza> vou ver a pasta de log do lightdm então
<hggdh> se queres para o lightdm (e trabalhar em terminal), sudo stop lightdm  (e, imediatamente, de adeus à tua sessão X)
<LACabeza> bem, deixa pra la, vlw hggdh
<LACabeza> se acontecer denovo eu dou uma olhada conforme suas dicas
<LACabeza> uma pergunta besta
<LACabeza> tenho 2 hds no pc, um deles está como se fosse removivel
<LACabeza> (quando clico nele, o ubuntu faz a montagem e etc)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: creio que na próxima semana
<LACabeza> compensa eu colocar ele pra montar pelo fstab ou deixo assim mesmo?
<hggdh> LACabeza: se não é removível, sim
<LACabeza> hmm, é pelo fstab ainda?
<hggdh> LACabeza: pode ser, para este caso
<LACabeza> googlando aqui pra ver como faz... (lembro que era sempre um sofrimento mexer com fstab, sempre montava os trecos pedindo privilégios root
<LACabeza> pro fstab, tem diferença entre eu usar o UUID do disco ou simplesmente usar /dev/sda2?
<LACabeza> aew deu crash denovo =D
<LACabeza> ainda não saquei qual é o bug, mas a primeira pista que tenho é que sempre que deu crash, eu estava mexendo em algo que pedia permissão de root
<LACabeza> agora a pouco eu abri o gparted pra ver coisas sobre meu hd e puff, fechou tudo e reiniciou a sessão
<LACabeza> bem, repeti o problema (agora sei um dos lugares pra não clicar xD)
<fslima0> p
<fslima0> o
<fslima0> i
<Gui_> i need help
<Gui_> preciso de ajuda
<xGrind> Gui_, fala
<Gui_> como faço pra usar o ubunto sem instalar
<Gui_> o meu pc nem ta reconhecendo ele
<Gui_> mesmo estando com o drive de cd certinho e tal
<Gui_> e com o boot devidamente selecionado
<xGrind> Gui_, ja configurou na bios?
<xGrind> deixou pra ler o cd antes do hd ?
<Gui_> confiurei na bios deixei como primeiro boot o cd
<Gui_> como padrãp
<Gui_> eh que meu pc ta com aquele erro do win7
<Gui_> dai eu ia arrumar usando o live cd
<xGrind> Gui_, da pra arrumar pelo proprio windows. vou ver se acho o link
<Gui_> eh que ele nao ta ligando
<Gui_> vai ate a tela de carregar o windows e volta pro começo
<Barna> Gui_, en geral F8 ou F10 ou F12 na hora do boot entra na tela de seleção de boot! ai vc pode falar onde vc quer q ele inicialize, independente do q está na bios!
<xGrind> Gui_, http://blogs.estadao.com.br/radar-tecnologico/2013/04/12/microsoft-divulga-passo-a-passo-para-corrigir-falha-de-atualizacao-do-windows-7/
<semcentro> to apanhando registrar minha chave gpg (http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,104343.msg578083.html#msg578083)
<semcentro> :/
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<Julinux> Bom Dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> :)
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<tarsiosouza> Bom dia a tod@s!
<tarsiosouza> não tenho experiência com linux e estou tendo problemas para copiar arquivos para um HD externo!
<tarsiosouza> os arquivos que preciso copiar aparecem com um cadeado.
<paladinn> tarsiosouza, é permissão de usuario
<paladinn> vc tem senha de root ?
<tarsiosouza> já utilizei o terminal para abrir o gerenciador de arquivos como administrador
<paladinn> abre o terminal
<paladinn> digita su-
<paladinn> e entra como root
<tarsiosouza> e quando abro o nautilus aparece a seguinte mensagem:
<paladinn> depois digita nautilus
<tarsiosouza> failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not expired, the message bus security policy blocked the replay, the reply timeout monitoring will not work connection was broken
<tarsiosouza> Após abrir o nautilus, quando clico com botão direito e acesso propriedades/permissões e altero, aparentemente nada acontece
<tarsiosouza> quando arrasto um link para um HD externo uma mensagem apareceu primeiro: "voce não tem permissão para escrever nesta pasta" e depois, "parametros inválidos ao copiar file...."
<tarsiosouza> I need some help!!!
<tarsiosouza> I 've problems with my Ubuntu
<tarsiosouza> My HD is damage probably
<tarsiosouza> anybody can help me!
<tarsiosouza> there is somebody to help me
<adiaswin> yes im here
<picolo> Bom dia. Galera, já pesquisei na net bastante desde ontem. Alguém sabe me informar, como otimizar o ubuntu pra que o consumo de bateria seja menor
<tarsiosouza> do you speak portuguese?
<picolo> Na faculdade varias pessoas relatam a mesma coisa, no windows 3:30 de bateria
<picolo> no ubuntu menos de 2 horas
<adiaswin> yes men
<adiaswin> tarsiosouza, pode falar teu problema
<tarsiosouza> failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not expired, the message bus security policy blocked the replay, the reply timeout monitoring will not work connection was broken
<adiaswin> tarsiosousa, qual a maquina que esta tentando conectar
<tarsiosouza> a muito tempo não abria usava um velho pc, agora que fui retirar alguns arquivos dele tenho problemas ao tentar copia-los em um HD externo
<adiaswin> ela esta com alguma especie de firewall
<tarsiosouza> e mesmo qdo entro como root acontece o mesmo,
<tarsiosouza> nào consigo retirar as restrições
<tarsiosouza> não este pc não tem
<adiaswin> humm tarsiosouza e uma otima ideia tentar mudar as permisoes
<tarsiosouza> sim, entendi...  mas não consigo retirar esses filtros, nao sei como!
<adiaswin> usa o comando chmod para isso
<tarsiosouza> pois é, ja tentei pelo terminar abrir navegador de arquivos como root e mesmo assim, as alterações que faço não produzem efeito
<tarsiosouza> por isso postei anteriormente a mensagem que o terminal me mostra quando abro o nautilus
<adiaswin> certo
<adiaswin> tente usar o comando que eu te passei o chmod ele altera as permisoes pelo terminal
<tarsiosouza> tentei chmod, e veio a mensagem "operando faltando"
<adiaswin> tarsiosouza, da uma estudada sobre o comando
<adiaswin> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<tarsiosouza> estou la
<adiaswin> sim de uma estudada ai
<adiaswin> creio que depois disso vai conssequir
<tarsiosouza> como que voce me sugere que eu use as linhas de comando. sou inexperiete, mas estou gostando de entender melhor tudo isso?
<adiaswin> tarsiosouza, amigo ainda não usou a linha de comando bem da uma olhada neste topico
<adiaswin> estude um pouco men
<adiaswin> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,7950.0.html
<tarsiosouza> certo, eu acho que estou conseguindo!
<adiaswin> tarsiosouza, otimo mas se não quiser passar por problemas como esse estude um pouco o kernel linux e o terminal
<adiaswin> (-:
<licensed> aff dei um dist-upgrade no kubuntu 12.10 bugou o apt-get =(
<licensed> nao instala mais nada, da erro no ff =(
<adiaswin> licensed qual o erro que da
<rodrigo> tentei instalar mais deu ruim
<rodrigo> pede para precionar esc e nunca instala
<rodrigo> vou instalar novamente e volto a falar com voces
<rodrigo> eu clico em reniciar agora? ou euqero reiniciar manualemte depois?
<rodrigo> bom dia
<rodrigo> como faço para instalar o ubunto ?
<adiaswin> rodrigo, amigo e extremamente simples
<rodrigo> pode falar
<adiaswin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZqtyVgHhqg
<adiaswin> de uma olhada
<rodrigo> demonstração e instalação completa?
<adiaswin> sim
<rodrigo> mais o meu nao aparece isso
<rodrigo> depois eu pressiono em reiniciar agora?
<adiaswin> sim ai ele vai reiniciar e entrar direto na instalação do hd
<rodrigo> vou reiniciar então
<rodrigo_> voltei
<rodrigo_> reiniciou a máquina mais o ubuntu não iniciou a instalção
<rodrigo_> tem alguém ai ?
<rodrigo> bom dia
<rodrigo> executei o ubunto reiniciou a minha máquina, mais o ubunto não entrou
<pibarnas> rodrigo: vc ajustou sua bios?
<pibarnas> rodrigo: está tentanto instalar de cd/dvd?
<rodrigo> não
<rodrigo> explica
<rodrigo> por favor
<licensed> o erro que ta dando http://pastebin.com/TBqCepVe
<pibarnas> rodrigo: reinicie o computador, aperte esc ou F2 ou del (depende da máquina), em algum lugar tem opções de boot ou inicialização.
<rodrigo> é isso mesmo
<rodrigo> pede para apertar esc
<pibarnas> rodrigo: lá, determine que o primeiro dispositivo seja o dvd.
<rodrigo> mais mesmo assim nao instala vou ver aqui de novo
<pibarnas> geralmente é uma lista.
<rodrigo> sim
<rodrigo> está pedindo mesmo a lista ou o dvd
<rodrigo> sabe onde está esta lista?
<lucas__> Ola, estou baixando a versão 12.10 do ubuntu e gostaria de saber se essa distribuição disponível no site oficial roda em live cd. Sou leigo e estou começando a conheçer o linux.
<rodrigo> voltei
<rodrigo> deu um problema
<rodrigo> installation boot options, press esc now.... 0  busyBox v1.19.3
<rodrigo> sabe o pq disso ?
<lucas__> seria quando tenho a opção de rodar em live cd?
<rodrigo> mais eu nao tenho o cd nem dvd
<rodrigo> ta osso isso hem
<CyL> Tá osso é o sujeito não aguardar a resposta
<CyL> Segunda vez já
<jump> Bom dia,
<jump> galera, com alguns problemas
<jump> na minha recente instalação
<jump> ubuntu
<jump> 64 bits
<CyL> jump: Por favor, ao invés de digitar duas ou três palavras por linha, coloque toda a questão numa linha só. Isso ajuda às outas pessoas do canal manterem conversas paralelas.
<jump> CyL, ok
<CyL> jump: Mas pode fazer a sua pergunta, estamos aqui para ajudar!
<jump> Recentimente, instalei o ubuntu 64 bits, no meu VAIO i364bits, mas no entanto vez por outra, ao carregar qualquer problema surgi (O sistema encontrou um problema no aplicativo) e muitas vez trava)
<jump> *programa
<jump> alguem tem ideia, do que pode ser?
<CyL> jump: Qual programa está causando este erro?
<jump> CyL, em geral acontece com o firefox
<CyL> jump: a versão instalada é a mesma do repositório?
<jump> CyL, sim
<jump> CyL, mas mas disconfiou que não seja o navegador
<CyL> jump: vc poderia mandar um screenshot ou log do erro (use um site de pastebin, não o faça aqui no canal diretamente)
<jump> CyL, onde encontro o log de erro?
<CyL> jump: depende do aplicativo, mas somente tentar executá-lo através do terminal já pode ser suficiente
<digo> boa tarde
<digo> nao consigo instalar o ubunto
<CyL> digo: Por quê?
<digo> po
<digo> aparece muito nomes estranhos
<digo> ubuntu .... carregando
<digo> depois volta para uma pagina preta pedindo para apertar o esc
<digo> mais nao acontece nada
<digo> acho que tem que ter o cd para instalar e eu nao tenho....
<CyL> digo: Pode ser a partir de pendrive também
<digo> nao coloquei nada
<CyL> digo: Já tentou ler algum tutorial?
<digo> ja
<digo> mais nao fala nada sobre isso
<CyL> digo: Como você está iniciando o Ubuntu?
<digo> executando o programa
<CyL> Qual programa?
<digo> ubuntu 10.1
<digo> ubuntu
<digo> 12.10
<digo> desktop
<CyL> digo: Vc fez o download do site da canonical?
<digo> ai pede executar wubi
<digo> nao
<digo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<CyL> digo: Vc entende o que é um arquico .iso (imagem de disco)?
<digo> dai que eu fiz o download
<digo> sim
<CyL> digo: Esse é o site da canonical
<digo> tem que ter um cd
<digo> no caso eu tenho que baixar da onde?
<CyL> digo: Sim, o ubuntu é distibuído como um cd
<digo> sim compreendo
<CyL> digo: Mas ele permite que vc transfira o conteúdo do arquivo iso para um pendrive ao invés de um CD
<digo> mais eu tenho que baixá-lo de qual site?
<CyL> digo: Deste mesmo site que vc indicou
<digo> sim
<CyL> digo: O Wubi é apenas um programa instalador para windows
<digo> coloquei o meu hd externo mais nada aconteceu
<digo> a sim[
<digo> vou tentar de novo, mais sei que nao vai
<CyL> digo: Um segundo
<digo> já é
<CyL> digo: Vc instalou o ubuntu no seu hd externo?
<digo> nao eu quero fazer isso
<CyL> digo: Onde vc instalou então?
<digo> pois seria melhor pq to sem cd virgem para poder gravá-lo
<digo> no próprio computado
<CyL> digo: Vc não tem um pendrive que possa udar?
<digo> pasta g do computador
<digo> tenho
<CyL> digo: E vc acessou a opção de boot do ubuntu?
<digo> sim carregou
<digo> e foi para uma pagina preta
<CyL> digo: Bom, se o ubuntu carregou, qual é o problema?
<digo> ele carrega
<digo> mais nao insta-la
<digo> vai para uma página perta pedindo para precionar esc
<digo> eu pressiono e abre o menu que tem 5 opções
<digo> e as 5 não conclui
<digo> entendeu ?
<CyL> Depois que vc reiniciou o computador, vc seleciona o Ubuntu através de um menu em interface texto?
<digo> sim
<CyL> digo: Consegue descrever quais são essas 5 opções?
<digo> eu vou reniciar e anotar depois te passo
<digo> calma ai
<digo> koe cyl
<digo> vc ta ai
<digo> ?
<digo> o erro pertinente...
<digo> normal mode
<digo> safe graphic mode
<digo> acpi workarounds
<digo> verbose mode
<digo> demo mode
<digo> escolher estas cinco
<digo> ai o ubuntu começa a carregar
<digo> deppois aparece uma tela preta dizendo
<digo> o que é isso ?
<CyL> digo: dizendo o que?
<digo> line
<digo> int
<digo> :
<digo> line
<digo> 7
<digo> :
<digo> can't open
<digo> dev
<digo> sr0
<digo> :
<digo> no
<digo> medium
<digo> founde
<digo> found
<CyL> digo: Por favor, ao invés de digitar duas ou três palavras por linha, coloque toda a questão numa linha só. Isso ajuda às outas pessoas do canal manterem conversas paralelas.
<digo> n /int:
<digo> n /int: line 7: can't open /dev/ sr0: no medium found
<hggdh> ou a unidade de CD está chumbada, ou o CD está chumbado
<digo> n busybox v1.19.3 (ubuntu 1:1.19.3 7ubuntu)
<CyL> hggdh: Supostamente ele instalou o ubuntu no HD
<digo> n builtin shell (osh) enter 'help' for a list of bulit-in commands
<CyL> digo: O que esta mensagem de erro está ddizendo é que o programa que inicia o ubuntu não encontrou o mesmo
<CyL> digo: *não encontrou o cd do mesmo
<digo> a sim
<digo> vou passar ele para um cd ou dvd
<CyL> digo: O que não deveria estar ocorrendo jpa que vc nem usou um cd, correto?
<digo> será melhor
<CyL> digo: Não faz diferença
<digo> eu usei o pan drive
<CyL> digo: Tente usar um pendrive, é mais rápido e mais confiável do que um CD
<digo> é to tentando aqui passar para o hd
<CyL> digo: Como vc usou um pendrive, vc não disse que usou o wubi?
<digo> vlw obrigado ai
<digo> sim
<digo> abrir com ele
<digo> baixei o ubuntu do site
<digo> executei o programa
<CyL> digo: Se vc usou o wubi, não usou um pendrive, ou é uma coisa ou outra.
<digo> entendeu ?
<digo> então eu nao consigo abrir o pen drive e instalar por ele
<digo> então passei ele do meu computador para o pan drive...
<CyL> hggdh: Não existe uma versão do site do Ubuntu traduzido?
<hggdh> CyL: não sei, sempre usei em Ingles, vou ver
<hggdh> CyL: http://www.ubuntu-br.org/
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, esse não é o site oficial
<CyL> hggdh: Não entendo como eles não possuem versões regionalizadas do site
<hggdh> CyL: não sei responder (nunca participei activamente de i18n)
<CyL> hggdh: Não precisa de uma resposta, é apenas uma consideração filosófica de minha parte ;)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> !download
<ubotu-br> Imagens de instalação do Ubuntu podem ser baixadas de http://releases.ubuntu.com (veja, também, http://www.ubuntu-br.org). A versão recomendada é a 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), por ser LTS (suporte de longa duração). Por favor use !torrents sempre que possível.
<hggdh> CyL: concordas? ^
<hggdh> !torrents
<ubotu-br> Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<CyL> hggdh: Sim eu concordo
<WandersonFL> Alguém sabe onde posso conseguir os adesivos do ubuntu pra eu divulgar o OS?
<hggdh> !no torrents is <reply> imagens via torrent podem ser baixadas de http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969. Todas as variantes oficiais baseadas no Ubuntu encontram-se lá.
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that hggdh
<CyL> hggdh: Onde está a documentação do módulo encyclopedia? Eu estava estudando a que está contina no bot, mas vi que tem muita coisa não descrita
<CyL> *contida
<hggdh> CyL: A "documentação" está no plugin mesmo (alguns readme, e o código). Ainda não vi algo melhor.
<hggdh> WandersonFL: os LoCo (Local Community) do Brasil devem ter acesso. Mas (como não sou do Brasil), ainda estou meio incerto de como encontra-los. De-me alguns minutos
<hggdh> WandersonFL: tente um email para onselhobrasil©lists.launchpad.net
<hggdh> ugh
<CyL> hggdh: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Encyclopedia
<hggdh> WandersonFL: conselhobrasil©lists.launchpad.net
<WandersonFL> Obrigado  <hggdh>
<hggdh> CyL: heh. Estou ruim de pesquisa...
<CyL> !pastebin
<ubotu-br> para mostrar textos de várias linhas no canal, por favor use http://paste.ubuntu.com | para mostrar !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit para salvar direto da linha de comando | Não esqueça de postar a URL resultante -- veja também o tópico do canal
<CyL> hggdh: Há algumas restrição quanto aos nomes dos factoids em si? Por exemplo, podemos criar um factoid com nome em português?
<hggdh> CyL: o DB do encyclopedia é local, não compartilhado com os outros bots. Podemos fazer o que quizermos
<hggdh> por exemplo, no pastebin eu não sabia como traduzir (ou se é traduzido) 'screenshot'...
<CyL> hggdh: não temos uma tradução direta, talvez uma explicação do tipo 'captura da imagem da tela'
<hggdh> CyL: por favor, ajuste a vontade. Já descobri que o Portugues que falo está meio fora de sintonia...
<hggdh> !pastebinit
<ubotu-br> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<WandersonFL> <hggdh> não estou conseguindo enviar o email para o endereço que você me passou, dá formato inválido.
<WandersonFL> tem algum site que disponibilize?
<CyL> hggdh: Hahah, não está fora de sintonia, apenas o português de camões se preocupa mais com traduções de termos técnicos do que o português tupiniuim ;)
<CyL> *tupiniquim
<CyL> !enter
<ubotu-br> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hggdh> !no pastebinit is <reply> pastebinit é o comando em um terminal equivalente ao !pastebin -- saídas de comandos, ou outro extos, podem ser redirecionados para o pastebinit; pastebinit então reporta uma URL contendo a saída. Para usar pastebinit, instale o pacote "pastebinit" de um gerente de pacotes. Exemplo simples: ls -l | pastebinit
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that hggdh
<hggdh> WandersonFL: o '@' no endereço está errado, meu error
<hggdh> erro...
<CyL> !no enter is <reply> Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Isso facilitaque outras pessoas mantenham conversas paralelas no canal.
<CyL> !no enter is <reply> Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Isso facilitaque outras pessoas mantenham conversas paralelas no canal.
<WandersonFL> <hggdh> o "@" ficaria onde então? rs
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that CyL
<hggdh> WandersonFL: conselhobrasil@lists.launchpad.net
<CyL> !no enter is <reply> Por favor, mantenha suas perguntas/respostas numa única linha. Não use a tecla 'enter' como pontuação! Isso para outras pessoas manterem conversas paralelas no canal.
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that CyL
<wool> boa tarde,alguem ai tem mochila,mouse ou boné do ubuntu pra vender
<CyL> Ok, vou parar de poluir o canal agora :)
<wool> alguem ai tem mochila,mouse ou boné do ubuntu pra vender?
<WandersonFL> Obrigado <hggdh>, consegui enviar o email, agora é com eles...rs
<hggdh> wool: eu duvido. O único local que vende artigos com os logos do Ubuntu (que conheço) é em http://shop.canonical.com/
<hggdh> WandersonFL: bem vindo :-)
<wool> euqueria comprar de alguem aqui no brail,pois nao consegui comprar pelo site
<WandersonFL> Obrigado <hggdh>...xD
<WandersonFL> Estou baixando esse sistema agora, pois quero me livrar da Microsoft
<hggdh> CyL: podes, também, editar os factoids via /msg ubotu-br (e, então, o canal não é poluido)
<CyL> hggdh: É o que já estava fazendo ;)
<deusr> chronos, quanto tempo!! usa gentoo ainda?
<adiaswin> amigos bem estou numa duvida bem estranha
<adiaswin> bem estou instalando o slackware no vbox e logo quando eu aprender a usar o sistema instalarei ele junto com os outros
<adiaswin> o problema e que os sistemas operativos linux estão sendo gerenciados pelo windows
<adiaswin> então amigos como faço para manter o quadri-boot sem prejudicar nenhum sistema
<hggdh> adiaswin: lamento, não uso Windows já faz tempo
<aprigio> hggdh, aeee
<adiaswin> hggdh, entendo eu precisso do windows para o trabalho
<adiaswin> mas eu mantendo o w2 boot loader carregando o linux
<hggdh> aprigio: boas, senhor
<aprigio> hggdh, :)
<aprigio> adiaswin, oq eh w2bootloader?
<adiaswin> aprigio, e o gerenciador de boot do windows
<adiaswin> eu deixo ele gerenciar os sistemas linux
<aprigio> adiaswin, o gerenciador de boot do windows é o BCD
<aprigio> adiaswin, desde o fazmal para vista
<aprigio> ;)
<adiaswin> aprigio, pensei que eles tinham o trocado na verção 6.2 do nt
<aprigio> é o Boot Configuration Data (BCD)
<adiaswin> aprigio bem que eu gostei do nome me lembra a bsod(tela azul da morte)
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> é pq eu tive q estudar isso para mostrar como faz o boot do linux junt com o windows 8 e secureboot
<aprigio> pelo bcd
<adiaswin> aprigio, e exatamente o que eu estou fazendo aqui mas o meu laptop não tem o segure boot
<aprigio> mas vc nao precisa
<aprigio> inclusive vc pode desabilitar ele
<aprigio> se ele nao tem a uefi 2.2
<aprigio> nao tem o secure boot
<aprigio> secureboot é um modulo de segurança para a area de boot implementada na versao 2.2 da uefi
<adiaswin> serio?
<aprigio> sim
<aprigio> e oq vc quer fazer
<aprigio> se vc usa BIOS, esquece ...
<adiaswin> oh eu uso o bios
<aprigio> entao vc nao tem secureboot
<adiaswin> aprigio, eu pensava que o segure boot vinha que o w8
<aprigio> adiaswin, na verdade o secure boot nao tem nenhuma relacao com a microsoft e sim com a uefi.orfg
<aprigio> uefi.org
<adiaswin> humm
<adiaswin> adiaswin= furioso achando que o segure boot tinha a ver com a ms
<aprigio> ele usa o recurso e vc pode ate desativar ou habilitar por ele com o comando confirm-SecureBootUEFI
<aprigio> na verdade a polemica é que como a microsoft, como a asus,hp,dell e outras sao membros da uefi.org foudation, eles integram facilmente o seus recursos
<aprigio> e a microsoft foi a primeira a usar o recursos pq eh o sistema "popular" para pc
<aprigio> porem o secureboot existe a anos na apple EFI, so que la vc nao pode desativar ;)
<aprigio> no pc é mole ;)
<adiaswin> aprigio, então o segure boot e uma copia do efi
<aprigio> adiaswin, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/secureboot.png é so desativar
<aprigio> secure boot é um modulo de seguranca, o uefi é uma compilacao aberta da antiga Intel Boot Initiative
<aprigio> que virou a EFI e é a firmware a anooooss da HP serie 9000 (RISC) e Itanium (integrity)
<aprigio> tal como a apple desde a faze do PPC
<aprigio> so q era melhor pq usava a sms
<aprigio> nao é copia nao, é uma implementacao
<jump> Boa Tarde, alguem pode me ajudar com esse erro
<jump> http://imagebin.org/253874
<aprigio> se vc quiser ler sobre http://www.uefi.org/learning_center/UPFS11_P2_SecureBoot_Insyde.pdf
<adiaswin> aprigio realmente vou estuda-lo um pouco
<adiaswin> (-:
<CyL> jump: Quem gravouo DVD?
<aprigio> adiaswin, pode ver la (a apostila q eu te passei é oficial)
<jump> CyL, comprei em locadora
<aprigio> adiaswin, eu conheco muitos engenheiros da apple, (rsrs eu tenho os meus segredinhos)
<CyL> jump: Vc consegue ler em outro sistema?
<jump> CyL, sim
<aprigio> adiaswin, anote q eu vou te dizer: uefi ainda é um lixo
<CyL> aprigio: Há controvérsias
<adiaswin> aprigio,  pois e
<aprigio> adiaswin, mas espero que seja boa
<CyL> aprigio: Eu uso e sou bem feliz
<aprigio> CyL, eu sou um dos maiores defensores da uefi acredite
<aprigio> CyL, eu adoro
<aprigio> CyL, eu apenas fiz um comparativo a hpefi e a appleefi
<aprigio> a hp_efi da um banho
<adiaswin> aprigio, me diz uma coisa os engenheros da apple que você conhece aprovam o hackintosh
<aprigio> leva a integridade dos recursos da efishell
<aprigio> CyL,  vc em varios fornecedores vc nao tem acesso ao efi shell, e vc nao pode dar comandos como map, drvcfg e outros
<CyL> aprigio: A questão é EFI em si é uma coisa pouco madura ainda, tem muito que evoluir, e quando vc diz EFI está se referindo a todas as EFI não apenas á UEFI
<aprigio> CyL, q eh o q eh bom da efi
<adiaswin> vou dar uma saida
<aprigio> CyL, o conceito de efi é para todas
<aprigio> CyL, estou fazendo uma referencia a todas, lembrando que os members uefi nao seguem um padrao, e a da asus pode ter o efi shell e os resources como a da dell nao ter
<aprigio> e a vantagem da efi sao os seus resources direto com o cpu
<CyL> aprigio: a UEFI é pouco madura ainda, mas eu havia lido a sua linha errada, eu havia entendido que vc disse que EFI em geral é um lixo
<aprigio> como acontece com a hp e a apple
<aprigio> CyL, eu amo efi
<aprigio> hehe lixo é bios
<aprigio> desculpe eu nao me expressei bem ;)
<aprigio> CyL, mas da pra fazer muita coisa boa com a efi
<CyL> aprigio: Mas eu também li sua linha erraado
<aprigio> CyL, eu tenho um integrity , a efi é excelente
<aprigio> CyL, hihi
<CyL> jump: Isso é um DVD de filme?
<jump> CyL, sim, depois que passa do menu principal, adicionando que acontece o mesmo com outros filmes
<aprigio> CyL, tipo de bios as unicas que eu acho legal é da ibm , sao as mais rapidas
<aprigio> eu queria era a linuxcorebios ;)
<aprigio> bua eu quero um lemote
<CyL> aprigio: a grande maioria dos sistemas modernos substitui as 'chamadas' do BIOS de qualquer forma, a idéia de ter um código monolítico que cuida dos detalhes de baixíssimo nível simplesmente não vingou
<CyL> jump: Acredito que isso esteja ocorrendo pois o seu leitor de DVD e os discos que vc comprou sejam de regiões diferentes
<aprigio> CyL, quando vc diz que nao vingou vc ta falando da efi?
<CyL> aprigio: Não, estou falando da forma como o BIOS 'pretendeu' implementar isso. O padrão EFI é justamente algo que viu a corrigir essa deficiência.
<CyL> *veio
<jump> CyL: quando fala do leitor, vc se refere ao Drive?
<aprigio> CyL, pois eh, a efi nao é independente como a bios, mas os resources sao administradores pelo sistema operacional. eh muito bom, no macos e no hpux isso da muito certo
<CyL> jump: Isso, os drives leitores de DVD possuem uma 'região' para o qual são fabricados. Ou o drive foi comprado fora do brasil, ou os DVDs provavelmente.
<aprigio> espero q esses "fabricantes" nao capem a uefi para ser firmware de "passagem"
<hggdh> !dvd
<ubotu-br> a instalação normal do Ubuntu (e os repositórios) não incluem os pacotes necessários para assistirmos DVDs comerciais, por razões legais. Para informação sobre como adiciona-los, veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | para informação sobre os aspectos legais, veja a secção "DVD" de https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jump> CyL: acho pouco provalvel, pois em outra SO, funciona.. então acreio que a fonte do problema não seja o Hardare..
<CyL> aprigio: É justamente isso que estou dizendo, os sistemas mais modernos já substituíam as 'chamadas' que a BIOS implementava pelas suas próprias chamadas, o que acabou completamente com o propósito do BIOS como uma interface de baixíssimo nível
<aprigio> !ubuntu
<ubotu-br> Ubuntu é um sistema operacional baseado no GNU/Linux, disponível para todos com suporte ou profissional ou da comunidade. Ele é desenvolvido pela comunidade, we nos o/a convidamos para participar tembém! Veja, também, http://www.ubuntu-br.org
<aprigio> CyL, :)
<aprigio> o boot ta funfando :)
<aprigio> nunca usei
<hggdh> aprigio: estamos a traduzir, conforme a necessidade :-)
<aprigio> :)
<aprigio> !uname
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'uname' not found
<aprigio> ;)
<hggdh> !info uname
<ubotu-br> Package uname does not exist in quantal
<CyL> hggdh: É isso que dá não usar o ubuntu como desktop, as dúvidas de desktop são às vezes monstros cabeludos para mim, heh
<hggdh> CyL: para mim também...
<hggdh> mas, provavelmente o caso do jump é a falta dos pacotes para DVD comerciais
<jump> CyL: vc usa que distro como desktop?
<aprigio> jump, acho q o seu problema vc resolve com a instalacao do pacote libdvdcss2
<CyL> jump: Microsoft Windows® 8
<jump> hggdh, crio que sim, vou fazer uma pesquisa.. pra ver o que ta me faltando
<aprigio> jump, http://packages.medibuntu.org/quantal/libdvdcss2.html
<jump> CyL, parabéns pela sinceridade
<CyL> jump: Haha, obrigado. Mas quando se trata de software eu não possuo religião.
<jump> CyL, também não sou extremista como muitos que aderem ao opensource
<CyL> jump: Toda unanimidade é burra. ;D
<aprigio> jump, isso é muito relativo, eu nao uso windows pq toda a minha profissional esta em cima de linux e unix a anos
<aprigio> jump, entende pq nao tem pra pq alguns usar windows? nao adcionada nada
<CyL> aprigio: Não tem nada de errado eu somente usar software livre. Mas também não tem nada de errado em *não* usar somente software livre. ;)
<aprigio> CyL, ah mas eu nao uso 100% software livre nao. mexo com solucoes da oracle e para aix, hp-ux e solaris mais caro que qualquer produto da microsoft;)
<aprigio> essas coisas sao muito relativas
<jump> aprigio : vc afirma então que o linux quando comprado com o Windows, em algumas areas, não possui deficiencia?
<jump> *comparado
<CyL> aprigio: eu tenho mais medo da oracle do que da microsoft, heh
<aprigio> jump, a mim nao tem deficiente, isso vai muito o uso do usuario, isso tb é muito relativo
<aprigio> jump, oq acontece hoje é que aquele que usa linux e nao consegue usar o gimp (nem q seja para trocar a cor de fundo de uma imagem), fala como profissional certificado da adobe de experiencia a anos e comeca a dizer: linux nao da pra issio
<aprigio> isso tb é relativo, para a minha profissao, é 100% utilizavel
<aprigio> e nao há nada para mim q tenha deficiencia.
<CyL> jump: eu apenas acho que a promessa de software livre como sinônimo de software gratuito é muitas vezes uma falácia mal compreendida por muitos.
<aprigio> tal como jogos e programas graficos, (tenho video game e jogo 1 vez por mes se duvidar alguma coisa, tal como nao sou design"
<aprigio> o resto me atende sim, jump entende q isso nao pode ser generalizado
<CyL> jump: e as práticas que levaram ao Stallman a fundar a FSF não são aodtadas por muitas empresas de software proprietários
<aprigio> jump, nao vamos generalizar tb nos meus comentarios, estou usando o meu dia como exemplo
<CyL> jump: Então não tem nada de errado em usar software proprietário como uma alternativa boa e barata ao software livre muitas vezes, mas como disse o aprigio, cada caso é um caso
<jump> aprigio : olha, gosto diologia gnu/linux, mas sei que como o comunismo é uma ideologia na nossa realidade atual não se encaixa em todas a situações
<aprigio> extamente
<jump> * da ideologia
<aprigio> jump, comunismo? passou meu entedimento agora. nao tem nada haver com comunismo cara ;)
<aprigio> jump, hehe exemplo estranho? poderiamos dizer entao que a microsoft trata uma divisao imperialista?
<aprigio> jump, nada se resume a isso: o software livre é uma boa opcao para quem gosta.
<CyL> aprigio: não, imperialista é a oracle, a microsoft é apenas uma divisão capitalisma de médio consumismo :)
<aprigio> para mim atende 100%
<aprigio> CyL, eu ja nao acho isso. no dia q a microsoft liberar o sistema de graca como a oracle faz eu aceito isso
<jump> apriogio, vejo que não é uma boa ideia.. discutir esse assunto..
<aprigio> CyL, no dia q a microsoft particpar desses projetos https://oss.oracle.com/ eu aceito esse ponto de vista
<aprigio> CyL, o unico projeto da microsoft q eu acompanhei de perto uma certa vez foi o codeplex e o singularity
<aprigio> CyL, q ja tiveram as suas divisoes encerradas em muitas coisas
<CyL> aprigio: Qual sistema que a oracle liberou de graça?
<aprigio> CyL, vc nao sabia q o solaris é liberado de graça?
<CyL> aprigio: quemlibrou o solaris de graça foi a sun, não a oracle
<jump> CyL, boa
<aprigio> CyL, nao, o acordo de liberacao do opensolaris foi destituido para o solaris 11 e criado pela oracle nao pela sun
<CyL> aprigio: Depois que fundaram o projeto openindiana
<CyL> aprigio: A oracle matou diversos projetos opensource
<aprigio> CyL, vc esta se confundindo cara, se vc quiser faco agora com vc um hangout com um dos gerentes da regiao oss da oracle do brasil vc quer?
<aprigio> CyL, o projeto indiana nao tem nada haver
<aprigio> foi devido a liberacao do source do projeto opensolaris como nextenta
<aprigio> como indiana
<aprigio> CyL, existe muitos mitos por ai, o solaris 11 foi liberado para varios tipos de uso
<CyL> aprigio: Como eu disse amigo, em termos de software não tenho religião, mas a minha opinião em relação às práticas da oracle é diferente da sua :)
<aprigio> CyL, antes a sun NAO permitia o uso do sunadm para donwload de pacotes
<aprigio> CyL,  a oracle liberou
<aprigio> CyL, mas a oracle é uma fdp.. em varios outros projetos
<aprigio> como o openoffce falecido e as muitas outras sacanagens
<adiaswin> aprigio, pois e
<CyL> aprigio: assim como a ms é 'legal' em muitos outros aspectos também ;)
<aprigio> referindo-se do solaris, ela liberou o cluster suite, liberou varios outros recursos como do ldom para o solaris 11
<aprigio> agora..... q eles sao um fdp como a microsoft sao
<aprigio> e muitos da oracle acham a mesma coisa
<adiaswin> cyl, em que lado a ms e legal
<aprigio> adiaswin, entre ms e oracle, é indiscutivel
<CyL> adiaswin: como extender o eol de so por mais de 13 anos por exemplo
<adiaswin> aprigio, a ms na epoca da falecida sun pagou 3 milhoes para atrasar o linux
<CyL> adiaswin: Já imaginou a canonical suportando um release do ubuntu por mais de 12 anos?
<jump> aprigio: ja ia esquecendo obrigado pela indicação da biblioteca, ta funfando legal...
<aprigio> CyL, a melhor coisa q a ms ja fez p mim foi o projeto codeplex e o singularity, e toda adaptacao do msfu 3.5 para o powershell2
<aprigio> jump, funcionou cara?
<adiaswin> cyl, eu iria adorar
<aprigio> jump, é pq foi removida dos repositorios do ubuntu pq fere as leis de alguns paises
<aprigio> jump, valeu
<CyL> adiaswin: Claro, todos iriam, mas foi isso que a ms fez
<jump> aprigio: valew
<adiaswin> cyl,, o que a ms fez
<CyL> adiaswin: O suporte ultra-mega,super-hiper extendido
<aprigio> rs
<aprigio> isso eh
<adiaswin> cyl, humm entendo mas isso seria ridiculo se fosse algum os
<CyL> adiaswin: Isso é um OS, chamado Windows® XP
<adiaswin> a ms extendeu o suporte do xp por algum tempo e isso se tornou insustentavel para os usuarios
<CyL> adiaswin: Cara insustentavel? O XP foi lançado em 2000
<adiaswin> cyl, o xp foi lançado em 2001
<CyL> adiaswin: Ah sim, é verdade, o que não modifica o meu argumento, especialmente considerando que ele *ainda* é suportado ;)
<aprigio> adiaswin, mas isos nao deu certo nao,
<aprigio> adiaswin, hoje a redhat tem rapid courses como varias outras empresas (como a suse), para migracao do unix solaris para linux
<aprigio> adiaswin, a politica burra da sun q matou a empresa
<adiaswin> cyl, vamos lembrar de coisas mais mais recentes
<adiaswin> aprigio, pois e
<aprigio> adiaswin, mas vou te flar uma coisa, eu ate hoje tenho uma sunblade com ultra sparc III 64 rodando como o meu desktop
<aprigio> adiaswin, nunca deu problema
<CyL> adiaswin: Cara, não estou defendendo a MS, se vc ler o backscroll vai ver que eu disse que quando se trata de software eu não possuo religião.
<aprigio> bom vou la
<aprigio> tava terminando de instalar o gnome 3.8, ja testei algumas coisas agora preciso terminar algumas coisas
<aprigio> fui
<adiaswin> cyl, eu sei disso mas o problema e que a ms não e toda essa empressa
<CyL> adiaswin: Só que eu acho que 'software livre' não é sinônimo de 'software gratuito' como se tentar dizer por aí. Mas essa é só a minha opinião ;)
<CyL> adiaswin: Esse é um aspecto que eu acedito que deva ser mudado, a MS cometeu erros no passado, o que não faz dela uma empresa necessariamente ruim
<adiaswin> cyl, ela não e ruim mas ela não trata seus usuarios com todo o respeito do mundo
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas eu posso suscitar diversos pontos polêmicos sobre organizações ligadas ao software livre também
<adiaswin> por que o xp e suportado até hoje o fracasso do vista
<CyL> adiaswin: Cara, me desculpe, muito menos as empresas ligadas ao software gratuito
<CyL> adiaswin: Seguindo o seu raciocínio, o XP deveria ter sido abandonado com o lançamento do 7 então que é um excelente sistema
<CyL> adiaswin: entretanto ele está resistindo ao lançamento do windows 8, se segundo alguns boatos do windows blue
<adiaswin> cyl, pois e devia e até o ponto onde eu vejo ele sera abandonado com o lançamento do blue
<CyL> adiaswin: Abandonado não cara, descontinuado, coisa que deveia ter sido feita a muito tempo atrás
<adiaswin> cyl, descontinuado então
<CyL> adiaswin: Veja, eu estou no #ubuntu-br tentando ajudar as pessoas a usarem software livre, eu não tenho nada contra software livre, inclusivbe o utilizo bastante
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas eu acho alguns argumentos utilizados pela comunidade de software livre falaciosos e às vezes até impertinentes
<adiaswin> cyl, sim eu vejo isso
<CyL> adiaswin: E eu acho isso errado especialmente quando se trata de usuários leigos, que são levados muitas vezes a acreditar numa inverdade
<adiaswin> cyl, quais os argumentos(tirando o do segure boot).
<CyL> adiaswin: Não, o scure boot nem entrou nesse rol, na verdade nenhum desses argumentos foi suscitado nas v=conversas anteriores
<CyL> adiaswin: E eles são muito menos técnicos e muito mais filosóficos
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas por exemplo, dizer que produtos proprietários (especialmente os da MS) são 'piores' do que os livres é um argumeento extremamente falacioso
<CyL> adiaswin: Repare que ele é enganoso em diversos aspectos
<adiaswin> cyl sim estes argumentos do segure boot são ridiculos tanto que a ms nem patrocinou o mesmo
<CyL> adiaswin: Por exemplo, todos dizem que os produtos da MS são ruins porque são proprietários, mas todos veneram os produtos da apple, nos quantos *tanto o hardware quanto o software* são proprietários
<CyL> adiaswin: Outra coisa, o Linux de uma maneira geral possui alguns problema fundamentais ainda
<adiaswin> cyl, sim possui
<CyL> adiaswin: Como *duas* implementações distintas de arquitetura de processamento de áudio
<CyL> adiaswin: Nenhum outro sistema baseado em *NIX possui essa discrepância
<adiaswin> cyl, pulseaudio e o alsa
<CyL> adiaswin: e o OSS
<CyL> adiaswin: são 3 então
<adiaswin> cyl, nunca ouvir falar nesse oss
<CyL> adiaswin: E bem ou mal, processamento de áudio é algo fundamental para o desktop da tualidade
<CyL> adiaswin: Foi o primeiro que surgiu e que é adotado em todos os outros unices
<CyL> (s/em todos os outros/ na maioria dos outros/)
<CyL> adiaswin: quer ver outro ponto incrivelmente absudo do linux?
<CyL> adiaswin: três implementações distintas do /dev
<adiaswin> quero
<CyL> adiaswin: Não quer dizer que seja um mal sistema, muito pelo contrário, é um excelente sistema
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas eles sofre muito nesse aspecto justamente por ser software livre
<adiaswin> cyl, o linux e um otimo sistema mesmo com os seus defeitos
<CyL> adiaswin: ^Veja minha linha acima
<adiaswin> cyl, eh.... ja vi
<adiaswin> cyl, amigo o sistema sofre com os diferentes lados
<CyL> adiaswin: Eu tenho certeza que vc já viu a cena: chega um usuário novo no canal e diz 'Estou querendo abandonar o windows, quero tentar o Ubuntu', todo mundo convence ele, e duas horas depois chega o mesmo sujeito e diz 'Como faço isso' e o cara é muitas vezes abandonado
<adiaswin> cyl, nem me fale de cenas como essas isso me deixa triste
<adiaswin> cyl, ja vieram vieram varias criticas ao ubuntu-br por cuasa disso
<adiaswin> *causa
<CyL> adiaswin: Ou pior, alguem manda ele seguir um tutorial escondido em algum blog obscuro que manda ele recompilar módulos do kernel e o seujeito segue cegamente sem entender o que está fazendo, aí quando  ele volta para cá cheio de 'kernel panic's quem indicou para ele o site obscuro desaparece do mapa, e somos obrigado a dizer para ele: 'reinstale tudo'
<CyL> adiaswin: mas veja esse é um problema que está intrinsecamente ligado ao modelo do software livre
<adiaswin> cyl, pois e
<CyL> adiaswin: convenci meu pai a pagar 60 reais numa licença do windows 8, mas tenho certeza de que essa licença já se pagou a muito pela quantidade de suporte que ele já usufruiu da microsoft
<CyL> adiaswin: o tempo dos outros para resolver os seus problemas também tem um custo
<CyL> adiaswin: não se esqueça que nós somos voluntários que abrimos mão desse custo
<adiaswin> cyl, sim sempre teve
<CyL> adiaswin: e não um recurso infinito que o 'software livre' bota na mão de quem quer quer seja que adote ele
<CyL> adiaswin: por exemplo, esses dias entrou aqui um sujeito com uma dúvida sobre o ubuntu server
<CyL> adiaswin: O cara tem um provedor de conteúdo e hospeda mais de 20 sites incluindo uma universidade segundo ele
<CyL> adiaswin: Poxa, será que ele não pode contratar um suporte da canonical?
<adiaswin> cyl, owww
<CyL> adiaswin: Diga
<adiaswin> cyl, isso ja se torna exploração
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas essa é a idéia que é vendida, me desculpe
<adiaswin> quando chega uma pessoa com um caso muito raro e quer que a comunidade ajude por que e a comunidade
<adiaswin> cyl, esta se desculpando pelo o que?
<CyL> adiaswin: pela opinião incisiva ;)
<CyL> adiaswin: de minha parte...
<adiaswin> cyl, que isso mano
<adiaswin> don worry
<adiaswin> (-:
<CyL> adiaswin: Acho que a nossa conversa extrapolou o tópico do canal, é melhor a gente mudar de assunto ou de canal ;)
<adiaswin> cyl, verdade mano
<CyL> adiaswin: #ubuntu-br-offtopic?
<adiaswin> sim
<adiaswin> espera este canal não existe
<CyL> adiaswin: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<NunesJava> o fernandes vai saber
<NunesJava> o fernandes da sala 14 vai ver nossos logs
<NunesJava> bando de filho da puta
<adiaswin> nunesjava, ta falando do que
<adiaswin> hggdh, acalme o nosso colega
<NunesJava> tou falando da sua mae de perna aberta, fique sabendo que o fernandes vai ver seus logs
<adiaswin> nunesjava, o que e isso
<NunesJava> itanhaem@live.com
<adiaswin> nunesjava, quem e você
<NunesJava> adiaswin, deixe de ser chupadora de rola. te dou meu ssh com senha e tu nao faz nada
<adiaswin> )-:<
<adiaswin> nunesjava= chucrute301
<adiaswin> ja sei ne
<adiaswin> agora vai dizer que meu filho e mentiroso
<NunesJava> eu sou o JavaNunes, o brilho da internet
<adiaswin> oh e mesmo
<adiaswin> vamos printar este idiota
<NunesJava> entra no meu ssh , quer senha e usuario troxa? meu sistema é o melhor do mundo
<adiaswin> sinceramente colega não vou me extressar
<adiaswin> adeus
<NunesJava> corno
<NunesJava> vou pegar o ip dele e vou pega-lo
<NunesJava> c
<NunesJava> meu servidor é poderoso
<YanGM_> já mexeram com plesk/name servers no ubuntu?
<YanGM_> ubuntu server
<hggdh> <sigh> nem ao memos é original
<Isac> Opa
<CyL> Lol, o que foi isso!
<CyL> adiaswin: O que foi aquilo mais cedo :O
<adiaswin> cyl, não faço a minima ideia
<CyL> adiaswin: Haha tava aprecendo um aluno revoltado em sala de aula
<hggdh> estava, e foi reprovado, de qualquer maneira
<adiaswin> cyl, fazer o que
<CyL> hggdh: Haha
<adiaswin> cyl, sabe como e ne deve ter sido mais um que não gostou da ajuda do ubuntu-br
<CyL> adiaswin: Ou ele tava querendo atacar um coleguinha que estava aqui
<hggdh> o que mais me incomoda, na verdade, é quão mal escrevem em Portugues
<hggdh> mas, fazer o que?
<adiaswin> cyl, vai saber o que eu fiz a esse cidadão
<adiaswin> seja la o que for vou deixar isso documentado
<hggdh> adiaswin: apenas deste corda. Ignore-os, é a melhor opção (e chame por socorro -- !ops)
<CyL> !socorro is <alias> ops
<adiaswin> hggdh, como chamo socorro
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that, CyL
<CyL> !socorro
<ubotu-br> ATENÇÃO! ajuda requisitada -- tiagoscd, Ursinha, hggdh
<CyL> :D
<adiaswin> humm era pra isso o bot
<hggdh> CyL: obrigado. Ainda penso mais em Ingles que Portugues...
<CyL> adiaswin: Mas lembre que o factoid menciona o nome de todos os ops do canal, o que faz com que eles sejam alertados através de um higlight
<CyL> *hilight
<CyL> hggdh: Mas ops está bom também :)
<adiaswin> hggdh: instala o google tradutor na mente
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> adiaswin: pois é, para mim é "google translator"
<adiaswin> hggdh, creio que tenha vivido muito tempo nos EUA
<hggdh> adiaswin: ainda vivo por cá -- EUA
<adiaswin> legal sempre quis morar ai
<hggdh> um pais é um país. Muda-se a lingua, os costumes, e -- de vez em quando -- os problemas
<adiaswin> hggdh, pois e isso são coisas muito chatas e que so ocorrem no brasil
<hggdh> os problemas daqui também são chatos. Mas, tendo passado por alguns paises, descobri que não só ocorrem aqui (ou no Brasil)
<hggdh> adiaswin: alias, o bot não é apenas para isto. Podes, também, verificar os pacotes disponíveis no Ubuntu:
<hggdh> !info openssh-server
<ubotu-br> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.0p1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 336 kB, installed size 824 kB
<hggdh> ou para uma versão específica:
<hggdh> !info openssh-server raring
<ubotu-br> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.1p1-4 (raring), package size 336 kB, installed size 828 kB
<hggdh> ou mandar um recado para alguém, no momento offline:
<hggdh> !later tell adiaswin por exemplo
<ubotu-br> hggdh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> bah
<CyL> !list later
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'list later' not found
<CyL> @list later
<ubotu-br> CyL: notes, remove, and tell
<CyL> @help later tell
<hggdh> hum
<ubotu-br> CyL: (later tell <nick> <text>) -- Tells <nick> <text> the next time <nick> is in seen. <nick> can contain wildcard characters, and the first matching nick will be given the note.
<adiaswin> hggdh, esse bot e bem interessante
<hggdh> tenho que traduzir o help
<CyL> !later tell hg* O primeiro nick que começa pelo símbolo do elemento mercúrio verá essa mensagem assim que falar no #ubuntu-br.
<ubotu-br> CyL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hggdh> adiaswin: é, e é algo que queria colocar aqui
<CyL> @later tell hg* O primeiro nick que começa pelo símbolo do elemento mercúrio verá essa mensagem assim que falar no #ubuntu-br.
<ubotu-br> CyL: The operation succeeded.
<CyL> :D
<hggdh> CyL: tente com um @
<adiaswin> hggdh, humm muito legal
<hggdh> ah, já o tinhas feito
<CyL> @later list
<CyL> @later notes
<ubotu-br> CyL: Error: I have no notes waiting to be delivered.
<CyL> ubotu-br: Ok!
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'Ok!' not found
<CyL> hggdh: O prefixo dos comandos é @ e dos factoids é !
<CyL> hggdh: E é importante saber que todos podem listar todas as notas
<CyL> hggdh: Então não é seguro para mensagens particulares
<hggdh> CyL: sim, não era a ideia criar mensagens privadas
<Farson> Boa noite pessoal, alguém poderia me ajudar a verificar o MD5 do Ubunto? Acabei de fazer o download no site porém não sei como verificar se tá tudo certo
<Farson> Valendo 1 bala halls.
<CyL> Farson: Haha
<CyL> Farson: Qual sistema está usando?
<Farson> XP ;x
<CyL> Farson: Vc vai ter que fazer o download de um pequeno aplicativo
<Farson> Hmm
<Farson> Ele não vai pegar a senha da minha conta bancária com 10 reais não né?
<Farson> AUhaUhauha
<Farson> Qual o nome?
<CyL> Farson: Pode ser interface texto mesmo?
<Alex_____> boa tarde
<Farson> Como assim interface texto? eu realmente estou perdido... ultima vez que usei Linux foi em 2004 e era o Kurumin !
<adiaswin> boa tarde alex
<CyL> Farson: Espere um segundo
<Farson> Qualquer um serve, desde que saiba me dizer se tá funcionando ou não o Iso que baixei... é que só tenho um cd virgem, ou seja, one shot XD
<CyL> !md5
<ubotu-br> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CyL> Farson: Consegue acessar pelo link?
<Farson> qual link?
<Farson> ah sim, linux questions né
<Farson> um segundo por gentileza manim
<Farson> puts, perfeito.
<Farson> eu tava procurando em pt-br ou inglês mas só achava em indiano... n tava entendendo p#### nenhuma uhauahuaha
<Farson> valeu mesmo.
<Alex_____> como desinstalo o ubuntu 10.10?
<CyL> !no md5 is <reply> Para verificar sua imagem ISO do Ubuntu (ou de qualquer outro arquivo para o qual você tenha o resultado da soma MD5) veja (para sistemas Windows) http://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/como-verificar-o-md5-de-arquivos-no-windows-pt-br.aspx ou então (para sistemas Linux) http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Como-checar-verificar-md5sum
<ubotu-br> I'll remember that CyL
<CyL> Alex_____: Simplesmente reinstale o sistema de sua escolha por cima do Ubuntu
<Farson> Boa Cyl... Valeu mesmo cara... agora que eu vi aqui que a explicação em inglês é pro próprio Linux
<Farson> vou usar o outro link que você mandou. Brigadão mesmo!
<Alex_____> se eu fizer isso eu perco meus dados, certo?
<Alex_____> eu instalei o ubuntu depois daquele com o windows 7
<Alex_____> depois do problema com o windows 7
<CyL> Alex_____: Sim, vc vai precisar fazer um backup antes
<Alex_____> pois é, eu não sei usar o ubuntum estou perdido, nao acho meus documentos
<CyL> Alex_____: Vc fez um backup antes de instalar o Ubuntu?
<Alex_____> não, fiquei sem acesso aos sistemas
<Alex_____> o problema gerado pela microsoft entrava num looping e não iniciava
<CyL> !detalhes | Alex_____
<ubotu-br> Alex_____: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<CyL> Acho que vou amar isso ! :D
<adiaswin> cyl, esse bot vai trabalhar muito agora
<CyL> adiaswin: Tomara!
<Alex_____> minha dúvida é que eu quero desinstalar o ubuntu 10.10, simples assim e não acho instruções de como fazê-lo
<adiaswin> alex_____: baixa uma midia do ubuntu 12.04 manda ele atualizar o ubuntu 10.10 e pronto
<CyL> Alex_____: Simplesmente porque não existem instruções de como 'desinstalar' um sistema operacional. Você simplesmentes reinstala um novo sistema por cima do anterior. Tenho o cuidado de fazer o backup dos seus dados antes.
<CyL> Alex_____: Outra coisa, porque você está com a versão 10.10 do Ubuntu?
<Alex_____> era a versão imediata que eu tinha disponível
<adiaswin> alex, bem atualize para a 12.04 como eu falei no meu post
<Alex_____> obrigado pessoal, meus conhecimentos são muito rasos neste assunto
<Farson> Acho que você pode simplesmente formatar a partição que ta o ubuntu tambem
<adiaswin> farson, boa ideia sim ele pode!
<Farson> CyL, cabei de rodar aqui no CMD e a hash veio certinha com o do site do ubuntu.... Eu já imaginava que tava tudo certo pq baixei direto do site oficial do SO, mas o seguro morreu de velho, né? uahuaha brigadão!
<Alex_____> então Farson, o windows tá lá dormente, eu queria acessá-lo para tentar recuperá-lo
<CyL> Farson, adiaswin: Sempre lembrando de alertar ele para que faça o backup antes.
<adiaswin> cyl, (-: to esquesido hoje
<Farson> opa, verdade... o backup é importante mesmo hehe
<CyL> Farson: Disponha, lembrando que o hash tambpem detecta arquivos corrompidos, não somentes 'modificados'
<Farson> nossa, que genial.. o cara que criou esse sistema merece um prêmio uahuahua
<Farson> vou gravar o cd aqui agora, será que é bom fechar tudo antes ou só o navegador aberto é tranquilo?
<CyL> Farson: Não acho que faça muita diferença, o nível de acesso em disco deve ser o mínimo possível quando grava um cd, mas quanto custa um cd se der tudo errado? ;)
<Farson> R$ 1 Royal... acabei de comprar ali.. o problema é que moro em uma roça asfaltada e hora dessa já fechou tudo hahaha de qualquer forma também acho que vai ser tranquilo, vou por pra queimar aqui =P
<CyL> Farson: Não tem um pendrive sobrando?
<CyL> Farson: Nem que vc tenha que temporariamente transferir os dados para o computador?
<Farson> Tenho sim, mas no portal oficial só falava sobre cd/dvd
<Farson> Achei que fosse mais aconselhável usar o boot só por mídia não regravável e tal
<CyL> Farson: Não, fala sobe pendrive também ;)
<Farson> Mas se dá por pendrive, fico mais tranquilo XD
<CyL> Farson: EU na verdade aconselho mais o pendrive do que o CD, é mais rápido e achnce de erros é menor
<Farson> De pendrive nós vamos então
<YanGM> já usaram plesk?
<Farson> Vou dar uma olhada melhor aqui pra ver se acho a parte do pendrive... sou cismado demais, gosto de seguir tudo conforme os mínimos detalhes.. principalmente quando não conheço o que tô mexendo kkk
<Farson> Nossa, ainda bem que resolvi entrar aqui... o ISO tem 753MB e não 700 oO'
<CyL> Farson: A maioria dos CD's suporta esses 53 MB adicionais
<Farson> Hmm.... mas já que por pendrive é mais rápido e melhor vou por ele mesmo, melhor, né?
<adiaswin> fason, conserteza
<Farson> Você sabe onde fica o guia pra instalação por pendrive? Ou é só jogar a ISO no pendrive bootável e pronto? Tô sofrendo aqui e nao to achando (acho que tô cego/lesado hoje)
<adiaswin> farson, tenta isso
<adiaswin> http://www.tecmundo.com.br/selecao/15797-6-programas-para-criar-pendrives-bootaveis.htm
<Farson> Opa, valeu Adiaswin! Na verdade meu pendrive já está bootável (tava usando memtest nele há alguns dias) no caso o que devo fazer agora? Só jogar o ISO do Ubunto dentro dele?
<CyL> Farson: O guia oficial é este http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<adiaswin> farson, e formatar o pendrive em fat32
<adiaswin> e mandar o programa criar
<Farson> Tá explicado... tava procurando no portal em pt-br uhauhahua Brigadão de novo vocês dois!
<Farson> Como dizem os 'descolados', #partiu instalar o ubuntu! uhauha valeu, assim que der volto pra cá pra contar o resultado
<licensed> instalei o ubuntu 12.10 e a primeira coisa que fiz foi um dist-upgrade. Agora não consigo usar mais o apt. Segue o erro http://pastebin.com/TBqCepVe
<CyL> licensed: pq vc fez um dist-upgrade?!
<licensed> CyL, isso
<licensed> costume do arch, de manter tudo atualizadissimo =(
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> aeew
<CyL> licensed: Mas com o dist-uograde vc 'tenta' instalar uma nova versão do ubuntu, e não manter seu sistema atualizado!
<licensed> CyL, mas nao saiu a 13.04 alpha ja?
<hggdh> CyL: no Ubuntu, apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade é a forma de update o sistema (na mesma versão)
<CyL> licensed: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get update' retorna o que?
<licensed> vai lancar no fim do mes, pensei que ja tinha algo concreto
<licensed> vou ver la pera
<hggdh> licensed: já saiu a beta2, liberação em 2 semanas
<CyL> hggdh: Dedinhos rápidos...
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> eu se fosse voces voces usava windows... pois dizem q ubuntu vem com malware no unity
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> Ubuntu tem malware
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> nao usem
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não use, então. Ninguém o força a usar
<CyL> hggdh: O cara pe claramente um troll
<CyL> *é
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> hggdh .... mais
<hggdh> CyL: eu sei. Mas todos merecem uma chance
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> vc curte virus?
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> linux se caracteriza poor nao ter virus
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> e vemk com malware
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> eu li no google
<CyL> heh
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não, não vem. E... agora é hora de parar com isto
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> hggdh: mano , nao to zuando
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> ker ler o link?
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> é pq tem medo de reconhecer q o ubuntu é um fork
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> com malware mal feito
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: último aviso. Vá para outro canal -- por exemplo, #software-livre -- para este tipo de assunto
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> hggdh: pensei q vc fosse um cara inteligente....as pessoas burras curtem fechar o papo com expulsao
<CyL> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: Bye!
<CyL> Voltando ao assunto...
<CyL> licensed: dist-upgrade não é o procedimento correto para manter o seu computador atualizado
<CyL> licensed: O linux tem o conceito de release (que o arch não possui), então o melhor é vc escolher uma release e se manter com ela
<CyL> s/linux/ubuntu
<hggdh> CyL: para o apt-get, dist-upgrade é o aconselhado
<hggdh> CyL: ele não faz upgrade de versão (apesar do nome sugerir isto)
<hggdh> as duas opções são 'upgrade' e 'dist-upgrade'
<CyL> hggdh: Acho que vou ler o manual, como nunca usei, imaginei que fosse isso
<hggdh> upgrade não remove pacotes, nem instala novos pacotes (e, assim, não atualiza, realmente, o sistema)
<hggdh> dist-upgrade instala novas versões de pacotes, remove versões obsoletas, etc
<licensed> resolvi! o problema era o pacote kubuntu-firefox-installer que vem bugado no 12.10
<hggdh> CyL: é um mneumonico muito mal escolhido ;-)
<licensed> removi ele pelo muon e pronto
 * CyL envergonhado
<hggdh> nah
<hggdh> CyL: alias, sou burro, pelo favelado-do-mato
<CyL> Impressionante como tem gente que se dedica a isso
<hggdh> CyL: para fazer um upgrade de versão no Ubuntu (via linha de comando) usa-se 'do-release-upgrade'
<licensed_> cai
<Mauricio> Ola
<CyL> Mauricio: Olá
<Mauricio> Seguinte, acabei de baixar o Ubuntu, a ultima versão, e o arquivo tem mais de 700 MB
<Mauricio> ou seja não cabe em um CD
<Mauricio> como faço pra instala-lo ? Quais são as opções ?
<CyL> Mauricio: Tem um pendrive disponível?
<Mauricio> sim
<CyL> Mauricio: Pode ser através do pendrive então
<Mauricio> certo...
<Mauricio> mas tenho que usar algum programa para transformá-lo em bootável ?
<CyL> Mauricio: Consegue seguir as instruções deste link aqui http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Mauricio> Ah... Beleza...
<Mauricio> Vou tentar...
<Mauricio> Obrigado...
<cach> boa noite
<cach> boa noite
<cach> eu to com um problema com o grub depois que removo o ubuntu em meu dual boot alguem pode me ajudar?
#ubuntu-br 2013-04-14
<adorilson> cach: faça a pergunta da sua dúvida. não precisa perguntar se alguém pode lhe ajudar...
<adorilson> se alguém souber a resposta, vai lhe responder ;)
<cach> vamos lá
<cach> tenho debian squeeze e ubuntu 12.04 no mesmo micro
<cach> Removi ubuntu , perdi o grub, normal
<cach> fui lá
<cach> chroot, grub-install /dev/sda
<cach> update-grub
<cach> e quando inicio da erro, ou cai numa tela preta de terminal texto grub-rerscue> com comandos q eu desconheço ou nao da nada rsrs
<CyL> !pergunte | adorilson
<ubotu-br> adorilson: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta provavelmente vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> http://techhamlet.com/2012/12/richard-stallman-ubuntu-contains-malware/
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não é malware, é spyware. Existe uma diferença
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: e, de qualquer maneira, existe como desabilitar (mas eu pessoalmente acho que o princípio deveria ser de
<hggdh> "opt-in"
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> prefiro debian
<hggdh> alias, isto não é novidade.
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> ubuntu nao tem principios
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: <shrug/>
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> o negocio é atualizar sem estabilidade
<hggdh> todos tem direito a uma opinião. Mas, se não queres Ubuntu, estás no canal errado
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> ainda por cima, nao entendo como pessoal do canonical deixam isso
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> instalar spyware,malware o q for...
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> terrivel
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: isto é algo que terás que perguntar à Canonical.
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> vgc considera isso correto'
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> ?
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: o que?
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> deixar isso previo de spywares
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não acho correcto que o default seja de "opt-in". Deveria ser o oposto. Alem disto, não vejo problemas. (vide facebook, amazon, google, *TODOS*)
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> essas empresas sao perversas
<hggdh> Não, elas são comerciais.
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> bom, chame as de comerciais
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> é quase omesmo
<FAVELADO_DO_MATO> hggdh: Ubuntu esta saindo da filosofia Linux com isso
<hggdh> eu -- novamente, opinião pessoal -- não acho certo que informações sobre o que eu faço sejam colectadas e distribuidas sem autorização minha. Só isto. Mas estaé a Internet que temos.
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: nao, não está. Podes criar uma distro diferente, e tirar o que não gostas.
<hggdh> e não é "filosofia linux", são os princípios da FSF/GNU
<hggdh> (que, alias, o Ubuntu respeita: o código fonte está disponível)
<hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: ainda tem mais: o Unity é L/GPLv3...
<CyL> hggdh: Não caia na armadilha
<adiaswin> crrrrrrrrrrr
<CyL> adiaswin: Nem você ;)
<adiaswin> (-:
<hggdh> CyL: eu aceito discutir isto, desde que o outro lado argumente, em vez de fazer anúncios bombasticos
<CyL> hggdh: Eu também aceito discuritr, mas o meu treshold pra esse tipo de coisa é menor do que o seu :D
<hggdh> CyL: não acho certo que alguém venha para este canal para dizer "jamais usarei UBuntu", ou semelhante. Este é, primariamente um canal *sobre* Ubuntu (e secundariamente, sobre Linux e amigos).
<hggdh> ainda mais dado que este é um canal teoricamente técnico...
<CyL> hggdh: Eu só acho que tomar uma declaração polêmica de uma pessoal reconhecidamente polêmica por verdade e querer incutir isso à força na cabeça dos outros não é adequado
<licensed_> <hggdh> FAVELADO_DO_MATO: não é malware, é spyware. Existe uma diferença
<licensed_> oooh grande diferença =/
<licensed_> nem sabia dessa noticia to de cara =O
<hggdh> concordo. Mas o problema principal é educação. Se eu conseguir que mais um (pesquise, leia, procure, compreenda) antes de repetir algo, eu ajudei em alguma coisa
<licensed_> CyL, treshold! nunca ouvi ninguem usar essa palavra hehehehe aprendi esse mes fazendo um perceptron
<hggdh> licensed_: não houve só isto, RMS mandou um email para o FLISOL solicitando que não houvesse distribuição ou comentarios sobre o Ubuntu
<CyL> licensed_: O que é um perceptron?
<hggdh> licensed_: junte ao threshold mais uma palavra -- histerese
<hggdh> (normalmente os dois trabalham juntos)
<licensed_> CyL, eh um algoritmo utilizado em redes neurais. em portugues chamado limiar, separa 2 classes diferentes e ele diz se a entrada é de uma classe ou de outra
<CyL> hggdh: Bom, qualquer um que já implementou circuitos digitais sabe o que é histerese :)
<hggdh> :-)
<licensed_> eu nunca ouvi falar em histerese
<licensed_> mas melhor pararmos com o offtopic
<hggdh> de facto
<hggdh> desculpem-me, por favor
<CyL> licensed_: A grosso modo é um estado intermediário onde a entrada não possui valor válido
<CyL> Bom, eu ia completar, mas deixa então
<CyL> ;)
<carlos> oi
<carlos> Tem alguem aí?
<xGrind> OLHAAQUI_VIADO, muda essa porra de nick ¬¬
<Julinux> Alguém ai já usou o RouteOS?
<hggdh> OS_GAY_CURTE_RIR: por favor mude teu nick
<hggdh> oh. É o favelado. Bem, minha paciencia acabou
<hggdh> assim é melhor por agora
<robinhood_> oi
<CyL> robinhood_: olá
<Julinux> eai pessoal
<ELETRONICO_HW> oiii
<ELETRONICO_HW> bom dia amiguinhos
<licensed> putz formatei agora um hd como ext4, e ele tá com 3.84gb ocupado. é normal?
<CyL> licensed: Sim, é normal
<licensed> ta louco. me forçando a usar ntfs
<licensed> se meu hd for de 80gb, é 5% do meu disco
<licensed> ocupado com nada
<CyL> licensed: Esse nada te dá benefícios que o NTFS não dá, como um hournal por exemplo
<CyL> *journal
<CyL> licensed: Alpem do mais não se egane, enquanto o linux mostra o overhead da sistema de aarquivos, a microsoft simplesmente esconde, dando a impressão que os sistema dela não pssui nenhum overhead
<licensed> CyL, deletei a pasta lost+found aqui, agora ta so com 60mb usado
<licensed> que magica é essa?
<CyL> licensed: Vc deletou o journal :O
<licensed> CyL, funciona assim o disco? nao quero journal
<CyL> licensed: VC tem que recriar a parti~~ao sem o journal então
<CyL> licensed: Não adianta ir lá e deletar
<licensed> como faz?
<CyL> licensed: man mkfs.ext4
<licensed> CyL, valeu man
<CyL> licensed: Vc pode recriar com um journal menor tbm
<CyL> licensed: Qualquer partição tem um overhead
<CyL> licensed: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/18154/what-is-the-purpose-of-the-lostfound-folder-in-linux-and-unix
<CyL> licensed: Não precisa recriar a FS inteira
<aprigio> CyL, lost+found nao eh a area de jounaling nao cara
<CyL> aprigio: Sim, eu vi isso depois
<aprigio> o diretorio lost+found é apenas da heranca do antigo ext2 quando nao havia area de journal(log), em caso do modo de produção do journal falhar ele armazena ali.
<aprigio> na verdade é uma area virtual dos logs
<CyL> aprigio: De qualuer forma ele pode recriar a partição indicando um tamanho menor pra esse diretorio
<aprigio> algumas opcoes podem ser mexidas para personalizar ele como o data=writeback, data=journal (para escrita) o reservation (ou no caso o noreservation)
<aprigio> sim sim sim
<aprigio> um dos melhores eh do jfs2
<aprigio> é uma área bastante ampla para ate 16hx
<aprigio> no ext4 funciona bem, mas q pena q eh tudo modulo de expansao do ext2
<aprigio> oq pode fazer e eh bem legal é personalizar esses modulos para fazer um tuning ate no journal com o tune2fs
<sagat> bom dia
<aprigio> CyL, licensed isso tudo vc ve ativo em /proc/fs/ext4/sd<seu device>/options
<sagat> alguem saberia me dizer onde posso verificar no meu ubuntu
<sagat> o por que que não está saindo audio
<sagat> ja que ontem estava normal e não foi feito nenhuma atualização
<aprigio> legal é o cache dele funcionando, ve ae /proc/fs/ext4/sda<seu>/mb_groups
<sagat>  onde posso ver
<sagat> ja olhei no alsamixer
<sagat> aumentei todos
<sagat> a placa que aparece la ta certa
<sagat> oque posso fazer
<aprigio> sagat, faz assim
<aprigio> vc disse q foi no alsamixer ne?
<sagat> sim
<aprigio> ta ativa o som? vc ativa com >
<sagat> ta sim
<aprigio> qual eh a sua placa?
<sagat> ati sound
<aprigio> cola no meu pv ok? cat /proc/asound/cards
<aprigio> cola no meu pvt e nao aqui
<sagat> tem que estar como root
<aprigio> nao precisa
<aprigio> ele esta como o=r
<sagat> ja colei la
<aprigio> na verdade eh intel e tem o extensor usb da sua placa nao?
<aprigio> q eh ati
<aprigio> para tirar a prova real digita ae: lspci -v | grep -i audio
<aprigio> essa eh uma linha so
<aprigio> sua placa eh intel
<aprigio> de som
<sagat> enao ela não esta instalada
<sagat> ?
<aprigio> a sua conf vem de /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf porem tem q esta funfando devido a ser da intel
<Idsi> algum programador aí?
<aprigio> como root da um cat e cola no meu pvt   cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<aprigio> mas antes
<aprigio> digite alsactl restore
<aprigio> e tenta ve se sai som
<aprigio> com 1 mp3 ;)
<aprigio> hggdh, hihihi em falar de som
<aprigio> hggdh, la vou eu falar de coisa velha, lembra como eh um terrible mode configurar som no openvms?
<sagat> nada
<sagat> meu note é um itautec  w7520 não é velho não
<sagat> é zero
<aprigio> hggdh, era tudo pelo SYSMAN hehe
<aprigio> sagat, cola no meu pvt oq eu te pedi, por favor
<aprigio> sagat,  como root da um cat e cola no meu pvt   cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<aprigio> sagat, eu vi la no pvt e vi q comeu o finalzinho por causa do delimitador de linhas
<aprigio> sagat, vamos fazer assim, digite gstreamer-properties
<aprigio> la vc tem como testar o som
<aprigio> sagat, belz
<sagat> to instalando esse pacote que não tinha
<aprigio> ok
<sagat> ta testando agora
<hggdh> aprigio: heh, lembro do nome sysman, mas só isto...
<aprigio> hhehe
<Rodrigo> Boa tarde a todos
<Rodrigo> alguem sabe como compartilhar fotos, videos do ubuntu para o ps3 ?
<aprigio> hggdh, IO AUTOCONFIGURE/EXCLUDE=( xxxxxxx ) and/or /SELECT=( xxxxxx)
<aprigio> essas coisas eram morbidas
<Rodrigo> Alguem sabe ?
<Mackza5> Fala galera! Alguém aí poderia me ajudar com o problema do modo gráfico do ubuntu 12.04? Instalei no virtual box e deu esse problema, e nenhum tutorial da internet me ajudou, alguem tem uma solução alternativa?
<Rodrigo> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um programa *.tgz
<omelete> Rodrigo,  ñ tem .deb desse programa?
<Rodrigo> omelete, não eu nao encontrei pois eu quero um programa para poder compartilhar minhas fotos e videos do note com ubunto para meu ps3
<Rodrigo> omelete, se tiver outra alternativa para isso ficaria grato pela dica
<kernel> ja procurou nos repositorios
<omelete> ushare ou minidlna
<omelete> deve ter nos repositorios
<kernel> tar -xzf arquivo.tgz
<kernel> cd diretorio
<kernel> depois .configure
<kernel> depois make && make install
<kernel> :D
<Rodrigo> vou tentar
<Rodrigo> rs
<Rodrigo> acostumar com o linux não é facil rsrsrs
<omelete> minidlna, deve ter nos repositorios do ubuntu
<omelete> se quiser só transferir ftp
<Rodrigo> olha... eu sempre usei windows quando falam essas coisas para mim fico sem entender eu sei usar o MS-DOS e etc... mas no linux não sei fazer nada rsrs
<kernel> kkkkkkkk
<Sandro__> ola
<Sandro__> alguem me ajuda porfavor
<Sandro__> antes q eu quebre esse computador com ubuntu e tudo
<hggdh> aprigio: o que me lembro, mesmo, é como era mais gostoso usar um vt220... e as aventuras com o velho pip
<Sandro__> estou no meio da instalação ubuntu 12.10 via pendrive e certa altura
<Sandro__> o monitor simplesmente apaga
<Sandro__> desliga
<Sandro__> fica so piscando o led azul
<Sandro__> alguem sabe?
<Sandro__> monitor Phillips Brilliance 234cL
<hggdh> Sandro__: soa como o monitor foi para power save. Alias, é melhor usar a 12.04
<Sandro__> MAS ASSIM
<Sandro__> eu estava com o 12.10 ja instalado
<Sandro__> comprado de loja
<Sandro__> tudo mil maravilhas
<Sandro__> souiniciante
<Sandro__> noob do cao
<Sandro__> kkkkk
<hggdh> Sandro__: frases completas por linha, por favor
<hggdh> Sandro__: se 12.10 já estava instalado, porque reinstalar?
<Sandro__> e dai fui configurar MONITOR e la tinha duas opções o PHILLIPS e o LAPTOP
<Sandro__> dai eu deixie ON meu monitor e OFF meu laptop e dsativei Espelho, e deixei configuração normal e nas proporções e dei aplicar
<Sandro__> depois que dei aplicar escureceu a tela toda
<Sandro__> e nunca mais consegui voltar ao usuario administrador...dai dei CTRL + ALT+ DEL e voltou a tela de login e senha
<Sandro__> dai entrei como convidado e entrou normal
<Sandro__> reinstalar porque não consigo mais entrar o monitor simplesmente apaga
<Sandro__> e entao como ainda não sei que tela ele ta nem posso mais mexer
<Sandro__> pode ajudar?
<hggdh> então, não há instalação em andamento?
<Sandro__> nesse momento eu estou no meu note (windows) e na frente do pC com o Pen Drive plugado e ja bootei pelo pen drive, ja leu, escolhi o idioma, coloquei Instalar, corre aquele monte de ltra
<Sandro__> letra e quando chega proximo da frase US OPTICAL MOUSE escurece o monitor e deu...so fico ouvindo o HD trabalhar
<Sandro__> sera DRIVER i810? ou VEsa? ja andei lendo sobre isso
<hggdh> Sandro__: bem. Espere. Se o disco está trabalhando, não está tão ruim assim.
<Sandro__> sim claro que nao.....eh monitor....eh driver acho eu neh
<hggdh> mas, tua instalação original já foi embora
<Sandro__> ja
<hggdh> Sandro__: espere.
<Camult> alguem poderia me ajudar? eu estava com problema em alguns pacotes, e na net encontrei o seguinte comando: apt-get install -f... mas agora sumiu tudo...
<Sandro__> ah olha isso eh importante saber....ontem a noite eu cliquei para atualizar 57 novas atualizações e depois disso tb o monitor apagou...apos reiniciar o sistema...a partir dai to sem imagem.....
<Sandro__> e ai como se faz agora a instalação via pen drive sem que o monitor apague?
<hggdh> Sandro__: o que quer que tenha ocorrido ontem já foi perdido. Não há mais como verificar;
<Sandro__> ok...vamos ao formatar ....nao tinha nada la dentro mesmo
<Sandro__> faz duas semanas que comprei esse PC e ainda nao mexinele direito
<Sandro__> acredito
<Sandro__> e tudo por provindo das atualizações
<hggdh> Sandro__: não sei -- não sei o que está a ocorrer. Mas, até agora, soa como power-save activado. A instalação continua, então não está mal.
<Sandro__> como desativar power-save ?
<Sandro__> temcomo acessar terminal de comando antes de inicializar?
<hggdh> fique clickando na tecla Ctrl de tempos em tempos, e espere.
<Sandro__> Olha Intel GRaphics Media Accelerator GMA 3600
<hggdh> durante a inicialização, pressionando-se SHIFT da esquerda deve mostrar o menu do GRUB
<Sandro__> essa eh a placa onboard que vem junto
<Sandro__> quando aperto SHIFT com o pen drive plugado aparece IDIOMAS
<hggdh> não entendo. Não tinhas uma instalação em andamento?
<Sandro__> zerando tudo amigo hggdh
<hggdh> ...
<Sandro__> desliguei o pc na força do dedo
<hggdh> eu te disse para esperar
<Sandro__> ok
<Sandro__> agora ja eras
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Sandro__> vamos la
<Sandro__> reiniciei o pc dei shift e ta na tela idiomas
<hggdh> deixo para outro. Tenho o que fazer agora, e não adianta se não segues as instruções
<Sandro__> Portugues Brasil <enter>
<Sandro__> opa desculpa ai cara
<Sandro__> valeu amigo hggdh
<Sandro__> eu espero aqui
<Sandro__> mas entenda o video apagaou
<Sandro__> eu nao enxergava nada
<Sandro__> como saber oque estava fazendo?
<Camult> Galera, sou iniciante em linux e dei o seguinte comando: sudo apt-get install -f   e so aparece a área de trabalho, n tem mais a barra lateral esquerda nem a superior, alguém poderia me ajudar a rsolver este problema?
<Sandro__> monitor apagando durante a instalação.....e monitor emite ATENçÂO NENHUM VIDEO DETECTADO  o que fazer?
<omelete> Sandro__,  é só 1 montior  ou 2?
<omelete> já aconteceu isso aqui
<Sandro__> 1 monitor
<omelete> a imagem tava sendo jogada par aoutro monitor
<aprigio> hggdh, agora q eu li hihihi eh vero
<aprigio> hggdh, a gente consegue fazer esses bios no linux com o setterm -bfreq ehhe
<Sandro__> e que se fazia?
<Sandro__> e como se resolve isso
<Sandro__> pode me ajudar? help me
<camult> Galera a barra lateral e superior do meu ubuntu sumiu apos eu dar o comando "sudo apt-get install -f"  como posso voltar o pc ao normal? alguem pode me ajudar?
<Sandro__> oi
<aprigio> camult, cara, vc vai precisar de um certo conhecimento no linux para depurar isso, vamos la
<aprigio> camult, vc precisa ver as ultimas 200 linhas do arquivo /var/log/dpkg.log
<aprigio> camult, o que foi removido ou instalado
<aprigio> camult, ja o que podemos fazer de primeira é
<aprigio> camult, quala  versao do seu ubuntu??
<camult> como eu consigo ler esse log?
<camult> 12.10 quantal
<aprigio> vamos la
<aprigio> digite: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  --reinstall
<camult> ok, esta correndo...
<aprigio> SE ele puxar alguns pacotes ele vai arrumar, completando, vc dentro do diretorio do seu usuario vc digite: (nao como root) rm -rf .config*  .gconf*  .gnome*
<aprigio> atenção para este comando, cuidado com os espacos e tal
<aprigio> apenas copie e cola
<aprigio> cuidado para separar o *
<aprigio> o * é colado exatamente como escrevi
<aprigio> ok?
<aprigio> camult, eae?
<camult> ok
<camult> ainda esta correndo o primeiro comando
<aprigio> entendi
<aprigio> entao se esta "correndo" é pq provavelmente vc instalou algum metapacote
<aprigio> q acidentalmente tentou remover os outros por causa de conflitos
<aprigio> e quando vc executou um apt-get -f install
<aprigio> ele procedeu a execucao dos scripts de controle
<aprigio> e detonou tudo
<camult> deu certo
<camult> voltou tudo ao normal
<camult> muito obrigado aprigio
<aprigio> eh o poder of the galaxy
<aprigio> camult, vc fechou o lightdm e abriu de novo?
<camult> se puder, teria mais uma pergunta... há algumas semanas após uma das atualizações, sumiu das configurações de sistema o ícone para mudar o plano de fundo, tem como colar isso de novo?
<Sandro__> monitor desligando durante a instalação ubuntu 12.10 via pen drive o que faço?
<aprigio> ue
<aprigio> vai la em cima no menu de preferencias do ubuntu
<aprigio> ja tentou?
<camult> sim
<Sandro__> help
<camult> esse ícone sumiu
<camult> você comentou sobre abrir e fechar o lightdm... o que isso significa? eu realmente sou iniciante em linux
<aprigio> camult, bom, tenta abrir via terminal gnome-control-center
<camult> foi exatamente isso que fiz... o ícone não consta mais na lita
<Sandro__> qual comando para abrir o terminal antes do boot?
<Sandro__> o que eh GRUB? e terminal? mesma coisa ou tem diferença?
 * aprigio O_O
<aprigio> Sandro__, por favor, leia aqui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing e https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Sandro__> obrigado por enquanto mas ainda to na espera que alguem saiba o que fazer quando o monitor apaga durante install do Ubuntu
<aprigio> oq vc pode fazer cara
<aprigio> é durante a primeira tela de instalacao
<aprigio> apertar ESC e la embaixo vai aparecer uma linha de comando, vc poderia adicionar o seguinte: acpi=off
<aprigio> para tentarmos observar se isso eh um problema do seus sistema de gerenciamento
<aprigio> pq eu acho muito dificil ter problemas de resolucao, a nao ser q o seu monitor seja de 80?
<aprigio> ou tentar tb com acpibacklight=vendor acpiosi=linux
<aprigio> mas vc vai precisar entender aonde coloca os parametros ok?
<aprigio> eu ja volto ae, acabei de compilar um novo patch pro meu kernel, tenho q bootar pra ve se vai ter algum problema.
<aprigio> fui
<Douglas> Olá!
<Douglas> Alguém aí?
<Sandro__> oi
<Douglas> Olá, como vai?
<Douglas> Alguém já conseguiu instalar o Ubuntu dual boot com Windows 8?
<Sandro__> ?
<Douglas> Estou tentando fazer DualBoot (Windows 8 e Ubuntu 12). Alguém sabe como fazer?
<Sandro__> olha so to rodando o Memtest86+ v4,.20 e ja foi detectado em30 minutos 263 mil errors...isso eh so namemoria? ou esse resultado eh um falso positivo?
<Sandro__> e nãp para de correr o Errors ali
<Douglas> Eu não sei... sou novato...
<Douglas> Cadê os "experts" aqui?
<Douglas> Estou tentando fazer dual boot com Win 8. Alguém me ajude?
<Sandro__> Alguem ajuda ai ?
<hggdh> Sandro__: se o memtest está acusando erros... tua memória não está b oa
<hggdh> ou mal contacto, ou pente estragado
<LACabeza> olá
<Sandro> ola
<Sandro> omelete lembra de mim
<Sandro> do problema quemonitor pagava?
<Sandro> hggdh lembra d mim
<Sandro> tava agora pouco tc comvc sobre o monito apagar no mei da instalação
<Sandro> olha só troquei de monitor...pluguei o cabo na entrada da minha tv led sony e funcionou direitinho
<Sandro> sera q o problema eh no monitor?
<Sandro> Alguem ajuda?
<LACabeza> bixo, tá inviável essa versão 12
<LACabeza> 12.10 do ubuntu
<Sandro> eh
<Sandro> toquebrando a cabeça e perdendo meudomingo comele
<LACabeza> 5 crashes em menos de 10min
<Sandro> bom eu sou iniciante nahistoria entao nem sei o q eh isso
<Sandro> omeu problema eh monitor apagando na instalação
<LACabeza> nem sei ajudar
<LACabeza> só sei que vou tentar o gnome3 no lugar do unit
<Sandro> e agora ha pouco tirei o cabo do monitor e pluguei na tv ai a imagemvoltou
<Sandro> plugue na tv ele aparece / pluga no monitor fica sem imagem
<LACabeza> se não ajudar, colocarei o rabo entre as pernas e usarei windows D=
<Sandro> so da tela inicial e tchau
<AMrDan> e ai pessoal blz? Uso o ubuntu 12.4 LTS, tenho um dongle bluetooth mas o ubuntu não reconhece, alguém sabe o que falta?
<AMrDan> e ai galera, tem alguém ai?
<AMrDan> disponível..
<CyL> !paciencia | AMrDan
<ubotu-br> AMrDan: Não sinta-se ignorado e repita sua pergunta seguidamente. Provavelmente ninguém te respondeu ainda porque ninguém sabe a resposta. Enquanto aguarda, tente procurar por uma resposta no site (em português) http://www.ubuntu-br.org/ ou nos seguintes sites (em inglês) https://help.ubuntu.com/ ou http://ubuntuforums.org/ ou http://askubuntu.com/
<AMrDan> CyL, ubotu-br, ok .. vlw :)
<AMrDan> pesquisei na web e não encontrei nenhuma solução que funcionou.. meu problema é: Uso o ubuntu 12.4 LTS, tenho um dongle bluetooth mas o ubuntu não reconhece, alguém sabe o que posso fazer?
<CyL> AMrDan: Conecte o donlge no computador e poste num pastebin a saída de um comando 'sudo dmesg' no terminal. Se não souber como usar um pastebin use o comando !pastebin aqui no canal.
<AMrDan> CyL, ok ..
<AMrDan> CyL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5708796/
<CyL> AMrDan: O Ubuntu está reconhecendo o seu dongle sim
<AMrDan> CyL, estranho, baixei vários gerenciadores de bluetooth e nenhum funciona
<AMrDan> CyL, também tentei conectar a porta numa VM, mas tbm nao consegui
<CyL> AMrDan: tente 'sudo /etc/init.d/buetooth restart'
<CyL> *bluetooth
<AMrDan> CyL, parece que está funcionando .. apareceu o icone no tray
<AMrDan> CyL, vou verificar
<AMrDan> CyL, ele não procura um novo dispositivo, fala que não foi encontrado um adaptador
<AMrDan> Olá pessoal.. pesquisei na web e não encontrei nenhuma solução que funcionou.. meu problema é: Uso o ubuntu 12.4 LTS, tenho um dongle bluetooth mas o ubuntu não reconhece, alguém sabe o que posso fazer?
<CyL> AMrDan: deculpe não estar me dedicando ao seu assunto, mas estou resolvendo um problema com um banco de dados aqui
<AMrDan> CyL, d boa mano ..
<AMrDan> CyL, qq coisa eu entro depois pra resolver
<AMrDan> CyL, :)
<Sandro> ola
<Sandro> Açguem pode me explicar uma situação que estou tendo com o Ubuntu 12.10?
<CyL> !alguem | sandro
<ubotu-br> sandro: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<Sandro> Situação é o seguinte: sou novo em linux/ubuntu e acontece que meu monitor Phillips 234Cl Brilliance desliga a uma certa altura ,pouco depois do bbot inicial
<Sandro> ok
<Sandro> e depois fica sem imagem para sempre
<Sandro> impossibilitando que eu enxergue o linux entrar....dai eu fiz  q? Peguei e tire o cabo e pluguei na Tv Sony BRavia e apareceu a bendita imagem ja na area de trabalho do Ubuntu 12.10
<Sandro> por que isso acontece?
<Sandro> ]e agora to tc aqui pela tv com monitor e dentro do ubuntu 12.10...que faço?
<Sandro> alguem ajuda ai
<Guest73818> ?
<Guest73818> on?
<CyL> Guest73818: ?
<Guest73818> ola?
<CyL> Guest73818: olá
<CyL> !poergunte | Guest73818
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'poergunte' not found
<CyL> !pergunte | Guest73818
<ubotu-br> Guest73818: Por favor, não pergunte se pode sanar suas dúvidas, apenas faça sua pergunta (numa ÚNICA linha e aqui no canal, para que outros possam facilmente acompanhar a mesma). Se alguém souber a resposta provavelmente vai lhe dizer assim que possível. Veja também sobre !paciencia ;-)
<Guest73818> sorry , apenas conhcendo a ferramenta ... tenk's
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-07
<ubu> Eae pessoal
<ubu> :3
<ubu> alguém pode me dar um help
<ubu> ?
<astroo-> ola
<ubu> opa tudo bom cara ?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<ubu> to bem, então tenho o ubuntu aqui na maquina mas quando incializo ele sobe e não aparece o logo do  ubuntu aparece a tela roxa escrito ubuntu 13.10 sem o logo
<astroo-> que chip grafico tens?
<ubu> nvidia
<astroo-> pois...
<astroo-> diz o chip em versao
<ubu> Ah sim Geforce GT 610/PCIe/SSE2
<astroo-> agora da 1 tempo ao pessoal
<ubu> sem problemas.
<amaral> Tentei instalar o linux ubuntu no meu desktop. Mas não deu certo porque apareceu uma mensagem de erro dizendo "This Kernel requires an x86-64cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu. Unable to boot please use a kernel appropriate for you CPU". Gostaria que alguém do chat pudesse me ajudar
<astroo-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCjr34VO4q0  ve se serve
<rafael> amaral: Tente a versão i386
<redsn0w_> amaral, conforme já foi respondido, você esta tentando instalar a versão errada para sua maquina, tente baixar a versão correta e instala-la...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<lucasREB> hello
<lucasREB> olar
<lucasREB> alguem pode me tirar uma duvida rapido ?
<lucasREB> oiii
<Guilherme> Uso o sistema de back-up do Ubuntu 12.04. Gostaria de saber se ele será o mesmo/compativel com o14.04 (próximo LTS.)
<Elfon> Pessoal, instalei o linux em um asus s46 (tem uefi e secure boot)...ele esquenta um pouco mais do que no rwindows...alguem faz ideia do motivo?
<Rubino> 563193
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Bitencourt> ae
<astroo-> ola
<Bitencourt> to pensando em instalar o ubunto aqui no meu notebook. Alguma dica astroo-?
<astroo-> Bitencourt ola
<astroo-> tens de escolher a versao e tambem 32 ou 64 versao
<Bitencourt> mas a ultima é a 13?
<astroo-> ve o privado
<Bitencourt> ok
<Ballac> Olá
<Ballac> tem alguém q possa me ajudar?
<KurtKraut> !algum Ballac
<ubotu-br> Factoid 'algum Ballac' not found
<Ballac> olá
<astroo-> ola poe sempre a duvida
<KurtKraut> !algum Ballac
<KurtKraut> Arght!
<Ballac> Não consigo assistir video aulas no meu linux
<KurtKraut> Ballac, Você precisa dar maiores informações.
<Ballac> ok
<Ballac> vou colocar o erro
<Ballac> ídeos requer a instalação de plug-ins para reproduzir arquivos de mídia do seguinte tipo: application/x-shockwave-flash decoder
<Ballac> vc entendeu?
<Ballac> Olá
<rafael> Ballac: instalar o flash player
<rafael> Ballac: melhor, instale o google chrome
<Ballac> como eu faço isso?
<Ballac> já instalei
<Ballac> continua dando o mesmo erro
<rafael> Ballac: instalou o q?
<Ballac> o google crome
<Ballac> eu ja instalei
<Ballac> mas não funcionou
<rafael> esse video está na WEB?
<Ballac> não
<Ballac> estão salvos em meu computador
<rafael> :/
<rafael> abre com o VLC
<rafael> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Ballac> tem um detalhe
<Ballac> tem o ícone do google chome
<Ballac> no botão q estarta o video
<rafael> Ballac: instala o VLC e clica com o botão direito > abrir com > VLC
<rafael> Ballac: mas primeiro instala o VLC
<Ballac> ok
<Ballac> não deu certo
<Ballac> vou te mandar o arquivo
<rafael> Ballac: vc instalou o VLC?
<Ballac> sim
<rafael> vai nas pasta onde está o arquivo e clica com o botão direito do mouse nele
<Ballac> eu fiz isso , só q não abre
<rafael> tem a opção de abrir com?
<Ballac> são as video aula do Prof. Uirá Ribeiro
<rafael> tem a opção de abrir com?
<Ballac> sim
<rafael> o que aparece nessa opção?
<Ballac> só q não deu certo
<rafael> O que aparece nessa opção?
<Ballac> abre o programa vlc , mas não mostra o video
<Ballac> player/ast_alert.swf
<Ballac> esse é o arquivo
<Ballac> player/ast_alert.swf
<rafael> swf?
<Ballac> sim
<Ballac> player/ast_alert.swf
<rafael> Ballac: o VLC deveria abrir
<rafael> tenta abrir com o mplayer
<rafael> caso não dê certo
<rafael> instale o pacote flashplugin-nonfree
<rafael> depois abra com o firefox
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-08
<max_> alguem aqui entende de instalação de programas
<max_> estou tendo problemas
<Ordiun> Pessoal boa noite, como faço para traduzir o netbeans em português?
<astroo-> ola  da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Ordiun> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<licensed> Pessoal alguem me confirma se essa opcao de instalacao "substituir windows pelo ubuntu" apaga todas as particoes do sistema, mesmo as de dados? http://i.stack.imgur.com/debIV.png
<KurtKraut> !alguem | KurtKraut
<ubotu-br> KurtKraut, please see my private message
<KurtKraut> Testado.
<hggdh> :-)
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Hmmm... acho a abordagem atual problemática. Como o bot manda a mensagem em privado, os mais leigos tentarão conversar com ele por PVT.
<hggdh> !alguem | KurtKraut
<ubotu-br> KurtKraut: Neste canal, um elevado número de pessoas começa retirando suas dúvidas com uma primeira pergunta do tipo 'Alguém poderia... / Será que alguém... / Alguém sabe...' Porque não fazer logo a pergunta que segue esta (a que interessa de verdade), e descobrir? Veja também !detalhes e !melhor.
<KurtKraut> hggdh, hmmm, engraçado. Quando mandei para mim mesmo ele me respondeu em PVT.
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Mas obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
<hggdh> KurtKraut: eu *acho* que fui pvt apenas por que fui um self-ref
<hggdh> tente mandar para mim
<hggdh> /fui/foi/
<KurtKraut> hggdh,
<KurtKraut> <ubotu-br> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KurtKraut> hggdh, Será que dá para traduzirmos isso?
<hggdh> KurtKraut: dá, se me recordo correctamente, é no código. Vou ver
<Geison> Boa tarde galera alguem poderia me ajudar
<Geison> Estou com mta duvida ...qual seria a versao  do Ubunto ideal p minha maquina: Inetl R Celeron 420 1.60 GhZ -1.61 GHZ a 0.99 GB de Ram
<Geison> Qual Seria A versao  ideal do Ubunto  p  minha  maquina: Inetl R Celeron 420 1,60 GHz -1,61 GHZ a 0,99 GB de Ram
<Geison> Galera aguem pode me ajudar ai
<Ribeirsg> boa tarde, está alguem por aqui?
<Ribeirsg> estou a ter dificuldades um utilizar uma aplicação ( processing )
<Ribeirsg> devido ao java ela não corre no meu pc sou novo no xubuntu alguem me pode ajudar?
<Ribeirsg> alguem?
<morfeu2199> e ae galra
<jjr> boa tarde baixei o arquivo do ubuntu, como faço para instalar?
<bravosuporte> e ai pessoal
<bravosuporte> alguem poderia me dizer o nome dos repositorios oficiais do ubuntu?
<hggdh> bravosuporte: como assim? main, universe, multiverse?
<bravosuporte> hggdh, isso
<hggdh> bravosuporte: bem, lá estão :-)
<bravosuporte> mais são apenas três?
<hggdh> não, tem outros. Só um instante
<hggdh> partners, security, updates
<hggdh> security e updates são, na verdade, instancias dentro de uma versão do Ubuntu
<bravosuporte> bleza, valeu hggdh
<Fabio> ]ola, acabei de instalar o ubuntu 13.10 num pavillion zv6000, mas não consigo ligar a wireless de forma alguma... alguem tem uma luz sobre isso?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> que bom , aqui também vamos todos bem graças a deus
<greyjoy> olá
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-09
<Guest20863> conhece o monitor tv samsung t22a550 funciona? funciona no ubuntu?
<astroo-> tudo depende do chip grafico
<Guest20863> as conexao da placa video? estão de acordo com as do monitor sim
<GuiPOA> hum... qual a placa de video?
<astroo-> a parte do chip e que poe limites
<astroo-> e o driver que na nvidia pode dar problemas
<Guest20863> hum
<Guest20863> como vejo qual placa de video é?
<astroo-> isso nao sei
<GuiPOA> lspci
<GuiPOA> deve mostrar qual a placa ou pelo menos o chipset dela
<GuiPOA> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Venus PRO [Radeon HD 8850M]
<GuiPOA> tche o cara se foi hehehe!
<astroo-> ja saiu
<astroo-> pois
<astroo-> o topico devia dizer ponha a duvida e dá um tempo razoavel na possivel resposta
<Ronieli> boa noite galera
<Ronieli> é necessário instalar os drivers original??
<eduslack> Olá! Tenho um notebook com duas placas de vídeo. Uso o comando DRI_PRIME=1 para usar a placa de alto desempenho. No Kubuntu 13.10 funciona perfeitamente, já no Ubuntu 13.10 não. O que pode ser? Alguém pode me ajudar?
<lipehc> Olá. Sou novo usuário do linux, minha versão é o Debian KDE, mas desejo migrar pro ubuntu. Estou fazendo o download, mas não sei como instalar. Alguem on aí?
<wellingson> Bom Dia! Onde posso adquirir CD's do Ubuntu para distribuir em uma escola
<CyL> wellingson: acredito que não mais distribuem cd's
<CyL> lipehc: Já olhou as instruções no site do ubuntu?
<wellingson> ah que pena. muito obrigado!
<CyL> wellingson: disponha
<lipehc> Não encontrei instruções no site. Onde fica? O mais próximo disso que encontrei foi esse suporte on-line.
<lipehc> O site que você se refere é o ubunto-br. org ne?
<CyL> lipehc: tem o www.ubuntu.com também
<lipehc> Opa, valeu! Tem um video aqui no youtube que já está me ajudando a entender. Só me diz uma coisa. Com o cd pronto pra instalar, eu ligando a maquina, eu clico o que pra dar o boot no sistema e acessar o cd pra instalação?
<CyL> lipehc: seu bios tem que estar configurado para dar boot a partir do cd. Alguns bios permitem que vc faça uma seleção no momento do boot.
<lipehc> Como saber se está configurado ou não?
<lipehc> Quando eu ligo aparece alguma coisa sobre boot...
<CyL> lipehc: tem que entrar no bios, normalmente apertando 'del', 'f2' ou outra tecla no momento do boot
<lipehc> Entendí. Vou tentar. Obrigado!
<CyL> lipehc: disponha
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<chmod0day> Boa tarde !
<heryck> Oi
<heryck> eu tenho uma dúvida... eu quero testar o Ubuntu no meu Netbook
<heryck> mas eu não sei qual baixar, se a de 32 ou 64
<chmod0day> Isso se refere a seu processador.
<chmod0day> Seu notebook possui qt de memória Ram ?
<heryck> 1gb
<heryck> ops 2gb
<heryck> vi agora
<heryck> é um netbook da HP com 2 GB de RAM
<chmod0day> Entendo, nesse caso, sugiro que instale 32 bits. Recomendo o Lubuntu, bem leve e gerencia bem o consumo de bateria ^.^
<heryck> Lubuntu?
<heryck> onde encontro?
<chmod0day> http://lubuntu.net/
<chmod0day> Vem com o LXDE por default;
<heryck> thanks... vou baixar... obrigado
<KoMi_KieTo> ola! boa tarde
<KoMi_KieTo> gente eu to com uma duvida pequenana verdade sao duas! alguem pode me ajudar?
<Proteus_____> alo
<Proteus_____> Pesssoal, como faz pra recuperar senha do nick?
<CyL> Proteus_____: /msg nickserv help
<Proteus_____> mas não tem muita opção
<CyL> Elfon: /msg nickserv help <comando>, substitua <comando> pelo comando que deseja entender melhor
<Elfon> CyL, infelizmente não tem comando pra enviar a senha para o email
<CyL> Elfon: Acredito que vc não procurou adequadamente
<CyL> Elfon: /msg nickserv help setpass
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> CyL, como funciona o negócio dessa chave?
<CyL> Elfon: Que negócio dessa chave?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> que chave
<CyL> nuno_nunes: ?
<nuno_nunes> <CyL> Elfon: Que negócio dessa chave?
<CyL> nuno_nunes: Estava respondendo a uma pergunta do Elfon, pedi que ele esclarecesse do que estava falando.
<nuno_nunes> pois muito escrevem e depois nao dizem coisa com coisa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Elfon> CyL, http://pastebin.com/ywSYCrS3
<CyL> Elfon: É um token de uso único, semelhante ao que existe nos emails que vc recebe quando clica no botão "Esqueci minha senha" pelos sites afora na internet. Você poderia ter descoberto isso experimentando com o serviço também...
<Heryck> Oi, acabei de instalar o Ubuntu no meu netbook... mas quando abro o firefox, ele não fica na tela toda por causa de uma barra lateral nativa, o que devo fazer pra resolver isso?
<nuno_nunes> manda ocultar a barra lateral
<nuno_nunes> nas definicoes
<Heryck> e como faço isso?
<Heryck> estou usando a ultima versao do ubuntu
<Heryck> pode deixar... eu aprendo sozinho depois
<Heryck> pensei q vocês me ajudariam...
<Heryck> fiquem na paz
<hggdh> KoMi_KieTo: /msg chanserv help set entrymsg
<GLEISON> [b12]OLA algum pode me ajudar[b12]
<hggdh> GLEISON: é mais fácil export tua dúvida, e *esperar* uma resposta
<GLEISON> quero instalar o ubutun no meu eepc 904hd masnao consigo nem dar o boot pelo pen!!!! o que pode ser baixei  av ersao 13.10 e a 12....? tenho winxp no meu eepc
<hggdh> GLEISON: normalmente tens que ajustar a BIOS para boots via USB. Como fazer isto no teu equipo... não sei, não tenho um eeePC. Normalmente setup da BIOS é alcançado durante um cold-start do computator, pressionando-se uma tecla especial
<GLEISON> sim! jaajustei o usb
<GLEISON> ja ajustei para  o usb
<GLEISON> mas mesmo assim nada!
<hggdh> OK. Como copiaste o Ubuntu para o pendrive?
<GLEISON> fiz trez coisas abri a imagem e copiei os arquivos , 2- utiliei o universal. intaller usb e linuz usb creator
<GLEISON> ja volto
<subzer0> vendo ps3 slim na caixa lacrado 250 gb de hd + 1 controle 550,00 + frete
<hggdh> GLEISON: basta o USB creator, e deves usar a ISO diretamente.
<GLEISON> mas ele nao carrega
<GLEISON> nao aparece nem a opcao antes de carregaro windows xp
<hggdh> GLEISON: a única coisa que posso sugerir é ler a documentação do equipo para descobrir como entrar na BIOS
<GLEISON> ja entrei na bios coloquei como o boot como primeiro o pendrive
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<GLEISON> ola!
<astroo-> ola
<cabuloso> Alguém está usando o 14.04 beta server?
<CyL> cabuloso: Alguma dúvida, ou só uma curiosidade geral?
<GLEISON> nao to conseguindo instalar com pendrive no meu eepc ja coloquei na bios o pen como primeiro, ja copiei usando universal. intaller usb
<GLEISON> e nao faz nada carrega direto o windows
<CyL> !detalhes | GLEISON
<cabuloso> CyL: só uma curiosidade para saber se já está estável ou se ainda estão acontecendo muitos problemas. Tenho que criar um novo servidor pra um cliente e estava pensando em já usar ele e depois atualizar pra versão final quando sair.
<ubotu-br> GLEISON: Por favor, forneça o máximo de detalhes possível sobre sua dúvida. Por exemplo: "Estou tendo problemas com ___, estou usando o Ubuntu versão ___. Quando eu tento fazer ___, eu tenho o seguinte resultado: ___, mas eu eperava que fosse ___."
<GLEISON> ja tentei instalr ate dentrodo windos
<CyL> cabuloso: Nessa altura do campeonato, acredito que aversão já esteja bem estabilizada. À exceção de surpresas como a do OpenSSL, acredito que a Canonical já está acertando detalhes menores. Qual vai ser a função do servidor?
<cabuloso> CyL: servidor de aplicação Web
<CyL> cabuloso: de produção?
<cabuloso> CyL: sim :)
<CyL> cabuloso: O prudente é já usar a versão estável...
<CyL> *usar a versão já estável
<GLEISON> Estou tentando instalar o ubuntun 13.10 ou 12 no eepc 904hd, ele possui so win- xp e quero instalar o ubuntu nao estou onseguindo da  oboot para instalar pelo pendrive, ja modifiquei a bio para o pen drive carregar prineiro, usei o universal usb insatler tb tentei linux live usb creator e tb copie os aquivos da imagem direto ao pendrive
<GLEISON> o windows carregadireto
<CyL> GLEISON: Provavelmente vc selecionou a opção de boot incorreta no BIOS
<GLEISON> nao!
<CyL> GLEISON: Qual a opção selecionada?
<CyL> GLEISON: Vc também pode ter gerado o instalador USB de forma incorreta
<GLEISON> removele algo assim
<GLEISON> eu observei aogra que tem o ubuntun sever installer? sera que esse que eu estava colocando somente o ubuntu
<CyL> GLEISON: Sugiro dar boot com o pendrive inserido, ir verificar no BIOS se não há uma outra opção que seja válida também. Se não der certo, recriar o instalador USB.
<CyL> GLEISON: Como o computador no qual vai instalar é um netbook, o ideal é usar a versão desktop mesmo
<GLEISON> olha na biostem o hd cdrom desabe e o "remobile"....
<GLEISON> **desable!!
<GLEISON> pois é ! agora minha filha ta vendo youtube depois quando terminar eu tento
<GLEISON> mas a versao 13.10 e estavel?
<GLEISON> depois eu volto qualquer duvida!
<GLEISON> falows
<paulo_> olá, alguém online?
<astroo-> paulo_  ola eu sempre
<paulo_> que bom ^^
<CyL> GLEISON: É estavel sim, mas eu sugiro adotar a 12.04, ou aguardar um pouco e tentar a 14.04 (se estiver se sentindo aventureiro, acredito que a 14.04 já esteja madura o suficiente para ser testada)
<paulo_> alguém sabe como faz pendrive bootavel do ubuntu 13.10?
<paulo_> quero formatar o meu aki
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-10
<subzer0> http://www.meionorte.com/noticias/policia/acusado-de-estuprar-e-matar-enteado-de-1-ano-e-abusado-sexualmente-por-20-detentos-na-prisao-244032.html
<Rudolf> subzer0: é, a vida é dura
<subzer0> Rudolf mais nem tiro a razao
<subzer0> maluco fez merda
<Rudolf> subzer0: razão? nunca tem razão
<Rudolf> subzer0: causa e consequência apenas
<Rudolf> subzer0: assiste esse, e depois me fala sobre razão: http://cabuloso.xpg.uol.com.br/portal/videos/view/estuprador-sendo-estuprado-e-pagando-boquete-na-cadeia
<Rudolf> subzer0: alias, se tiver estomago
<subzer0> Rudolf nao da pra assistir
<subzer0> i o flamengo
<subzer0> foi eliminado
<Rudolf> subzer0: legal!
<Rudolf> subzer0: bandidagem revoltada no RJ
<subzer0> [[Rudolf]]: amo mto tudo isso
<Rudolf> mwhahahaha
<subzer0> flamento perdendo
<subzer0> delicia
<Rudolf> FLAMERDA!
<subzer0> so levam algo no cariokinha
<subzer0> q podem comprar a juizada
<rander> Pessoal, o meu mouse está falhando na hora que clico, além do mais o vejo que o meu computador está lento, sempre tenho que ligá-lo no modo de segurança para conseguir usá-lo.  Por onde alguém sugere que comece ajeitando para consertar isso. Pensei em reinstalar o linux.
<rander> Help, please!
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde"
<rander> valeu!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<rander> Ubuntu-BR pode auxiliar numa dificuldade
<rander> w
<rander> ?
<Ubuntu-BR> rander: esta é uma comunidade Linux, o Windows tem tandos problemas que nem a Microsoft saberia te ajudar...  eles te diriam, formata e reinstala...
<rander> ok
<Ubuntu-BR> rander: tente instalar o Ubuntu, ele vai dividir seu HD, daí vc o usa por alguns dias, se gostar fica com ele
<rander> eu estou usando linux
<rander> é ubuntu que estou usando
<rander> a versão é a
<rander> Ubuntu-BR a versão do meu ubuntu é Linux kernel image for version 3.2.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP
<rander> daí toda vez para entrar tenho que usar o modo de recuperação, pois ele sempre trava na entrada do carregamento normal
<rander> ok?
<Ubuntu-BR> olha, não sei o que vc fez aí, todas as instalações que eu fiz do Ubuntu são leves e rápidas
<Ubuntu-BR> rander:   se seu micro é um pouco antigo, quando vc liga, na hora que pede a senha, vc clica naquela logomarca ao lado da caixa do nome e escolha outra opção de layout
<Ubuntu-BR> rander: pode ser que seu micro fica lento por causa do layout padrão, mas vc pode mudar como eu falei
<rander> meu micro é antigo, vou verificar isso.
<rander> o layout é mudar de usuário?
<rander> vou pesquisar o que é isso.
<rander> Ubuntu-BR: é mudar de usuário, mudar o layout
<rander> ?
<rander> linguagem de computador, ainda estou caminhando
<rander> porque do lado do nome está as várias opçoes onde uma delas fica de reiniciar
<Ubuntu-BR> rander: layout é +- a área de trabalho...
<Ubuntu-BR> rander: ou seja, ele vai abrir uma versão de menu (aquele menu da esquerda) que é mais leve e rápida
<Ubuntu-BR> dê logout e clique naquela logomarca do lado da caixa pra por o nome
<rander> olha só, ele está no modo mais leve de layout
<rander> e outra é que mesmo assim tem essas falhas
<Leeroy> Olá,quero saber quando vai sair a nova atualização do UBUNTU 13.10.
<henri> dia ... consigo fz dow direto para o hd sem precisar gravar em disco
<anonyfr33> bom dia
<anonyfr33> tem como um roteador belkin pegar sinal de outra rede wifi?...eu uso ubuntu 12.04
<FelipeCosse> Verifica se seu roteador tem a função WDS
<anonyfr33> estou resetando ele
<anonyfr33> ele não tem essa função ...só wps
<Paulo> Pergunta de usuário comum
<Paulo> Há versão Ubuntu para Mac?
<subzer0> vendo ps3 slim na caixa lacrado 250 gb de hd + 1 controle 550,00 + frete
<gleison> ola
<gleison> boa tarde
<Anderson_> Boa Tarde, desculpem colocar minha duvida aqui.. mas preciso saber pq o ubuntu nao instala, consigo usar ele no modo teste, mas quando vou instalar, escolho que quero mante o windows ele sai e aparece a msg" Asking all remaining processes to terminate..."
<Anderson_> como proceder?? ja baixei o o .iso varias vezes e troquei o dvd de gravação...
<Mozaga> Pessoal to com um pc aqui e queria saber se vai da certo instalar o Ubuntu nele, ele tem 1GB de Ram , Processador Intel Celeron
<Mozaga> ALGUÉM PODE TIRAR UMA DÚVIDA MINHA ?
<FelipeCosse> Mozaga, instala o Lubuntu
<jr_machado> pessoal tenho uma maquina virtual do Lubuntu e não consigo compartilhar pastas com ele, ou seja compartilhar pasta de Linux para Linux não funciona, somente de Linux par Windows.
<jr_machado> Alguma ideia?
<Vinicius> boa tarde
<Vinicius> teria alguem on line que poderia me ajudar?
<Vinicius> estou tentando mudar o SO para linux ubuntu mas a máquina não aceita
<Vinicius> alguem?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Andre___> Boa noite Galera, alguém pode me informar se esse Ubuntu tem pré requesitos de instalação ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> vai ao site do ubuntu e ele diz
<rodrigo_> ola sou novo aqui alguem sabe como instalar o unbunto junto com o win 8 e que meu pc ainda esta na garantia
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> tens de ter 1 maneira de ter duplo boot que o 8 nao deixa
<rodrigo_> preciso de algum programa?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-11
<chicognu> meu ubunto quando inici conecta ao wifi mas nao navega ... tem que conectar de novo
<chicognu> como arruma ?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15 minutos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<juliano-vatre> bom dia
<cate> não consigo sair do terminal do |Ubuntu 13.04
<cate> meu pc não inicia o desktop
<Mozaga> Boa Tarde !
<Mozaga> BOA TARDE !
<Mozaga> ALGUÉM SABE ME DIZER SE EU INSTALAR O UBUNTU NUMA MAQUINA DE 1 GB DE RAM VAI FICAR MUITO LENTO ?
<slipky> boa tarde, estou com um servidor web ubuntu 12.04 e verificando os logs o mesmo esta sendo usado para o envio de e-mails de spams, acredito que seja algum arquivo php hospedado nele que está fazendo esses envios, tem alguma maneira de eu descobrir qual arquivo é?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nosense> Olá :D
<astroo-> ola
<nosense> ubu aqui conversamos esses dias ....
<nosense> recorda ?
<Pintu> http://g1.globo.com/rio-de-janeiro/noticia/2014/04/menor-e-baleado-na-mare-no-rio-exercito-diz-que-ele-disparou-antes.html
<CyL> Pintu: off-topic
<nosense> Blaa. ..
<CyL> nosense: ?
<nosense> Não é de se duvidar.. esses menores hoje estão matando meio mundo...
<CyL> nosense: off-topic, sugiro tentar o ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<Pintu> nosense tomara q os milico se extressem com isso
<alvaro> tinha que passar fogo em todos os "de menor" isso sim
<Pintu> nosense jaja 1 coronel perde a calma e manda passar o fogo
<Pintu> alvaro vdd
<Pintu> to torcendo q isso aconteca
<Pintu> toda hora tao dando tiro em cima dos soldados
<alvaro> cambada de pilantra
<Pintu> sabe qual o mal?
<Pintu> tudo q os milicos fazem
<Pintu> vem direitos humanos
<Pintu> esse lance ai do tiro
<Pintu> ja vai da bafafa
<Pintu> imagina se passar o fogo forte
<Pintu> vai vir monte de lixo defender os menorzinho coitadinhos
<alvaro> Não é atoa que que o ECA tem essa sigla
<alvaro> Cyl tem noticias do ubuntu 14.04 lts, vai sair conforme o calendario?
<CyL> alvaro: Não sei dizer ao certo, mas acredito que vá sim, não vejo motivos para que não seja
<hggdh> até agora está no prazo
<hggdh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<alvaro> quero ver serão as novidades em relação a desempenho, pois a versão 12.04 ficou meio pesada em relação a LTS anterior
<hggdh> alvaro: meu laptop não é um bom exemplo -- é bastante rápido. Mas ouvi dizer que melhorou.
<alvaro> tomara, uso um Core2Duo, mas notei a peso da 12.04
<hggdh> alvaro: existem outras opções -- xubuntu, lubuntu, que exigem menos do computador
<hggdh> (no meu laptop é rápido)
<alvaro> hggdh, gosto do ubuntu puro, so que eu gosto de personaliza-lo a meu gosto, esses melhoramentos acabam pesando um pouco :(
<kotarski> qual a melhor versão do ubuntu para um computador bem antigo de 1g de memoria?
<CyL> kotarski: Sugiro lubuntu ou xubuntu, preferencialmente 12.04
<kotarski> desculpe minha ignorancia oq é o lubuntu é a mesma coisa que o ubuntu?
<CyL> kotarski: É a mesma coisa que o Ubuntu, porém usa o LXDE como ambiente de desktop, que é mais leve, ao invés de usar o Gnome/Unity
<kotarski> consigo por exemplo utilisar o fortran e o matlab nele?
<CyL> kotarski: Não sei se existe uma versão do matlab para Linux, mas existe um compilador fortran sim
<CyL> kotarski: Caso exista uma versão do matlab para Linux, vc precisa ver quais são as dependências
<kotarski> entendi
<kotarski> e uma versão mais antiga de ubuntu ficaria muito ruim?
<CyL> kotarski: Existem alternativas gratuitas ao matloab como o octave e o pynum
<kotarski> entendi muito obrigado
<vedita> \ping
<vedita> fala, galera! dei ping errado
<vedita> Tem Geany para Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-12
<Vagner> Boa noite, tenho uma maquina com windows 7 instalado em dual boot com ubunttu
<Vagner> tive que re-instalar o SO windows, tem como fazer o dual boot sem a nescessidade de re-instalar o ubuntu?
<KurtKraut> Vagner, Tem. Existe um procedimento em que você só reinstala o GRUB, acho que o comando é grub-install. Mas não faça por tentativa e erro, ache um tutorial e o siga.
<deklokirc> exato faça como o Kurtkrat falou
<deklokirc> de um boot pelo live cd e siga um tutorial apenas para reinstala o Grub
<astroo-> ola
<Vagner> ok, vou fazer esse processo, obrigado pela informação.
<deklokirc> alias primeiro verifique qual é o tipo de gerenciador de boot
<KurtKraut> Vagner, Mas é um ou dois comandos via LiveCD e está pronto, seguindo as instruções vai ser rápido e fácil
<deklokirc> se é o grub ou o lilo
<deklokirc> geralmente é o lilo
<deklokirc> com essa informação em mãos procure na internet como reinstala-ló
<KurtKraut> deklokirc, discordo. Geralmente é o GRUB
<Vagner> putz, agora você me pegou
<KurtKraut> deklokirc, Eu diria que 99% das distribuições Linux usam GRUB
<Vagner> Lilo acho que era usado pelo conectiva a bastante tempo
<deklokirc> hum... você tem razão troquei os nomes....
<gleison> oa pessoal tive ki uns dias !!! realtando minha dificulade emdar o boot pelo pen drive
<gleison> resolvido!
<gleison> erauma opção de boot em meu net quick e quiet boot!!! pow tava me batendo pra isso!  valeu
<astroo-> ola
<gleison> boa noite vou ninar minha filha!
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> dk_millares  ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<EDrobFREI> e ai pessoal tudo bem? anos que nao uso irc...
<EDrobFREI> tenho a lts instalada no meu note. quando sair a 14.04 sera que valera a pena eu trocar?
<kotarski> boa tarde estou tentando instalar o ubunto porem me diz que estou com a resolução grafica baixa, porem mando ele corrigir trava
<kotarski> como faço?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> dae galera... alguem pode me ajudar a instalar um driver wifi do meu note
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Qual a dúvida?
<CyL> kotarski: O ubuntu está com alguma incompatibilidade com a sua placa de vídeo.
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL: estou procurando qual o modelo da minha placa wifi
<Guilherme_Too-pr> nao estou conseguindo instalar
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: ela é PCI?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> eh um note
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Vc não sabe se ela é PCI?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL:  nao sei lhe dizer
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Ok, sabe usar um pastebin?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> estou no win no momento...
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: O Windows tem a placa instalada?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL:
<Guilherme_Too-pr> sim
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Então olhe no gerenciador de hardware do windows qual o modelo
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL: Adaptador de Rede 802.11g Broadcom
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Precisa saber o modelo
<Guilherme_Too-pr> estou procurando aqui
<kotarski> e como resolvo essa incopatibilidade? ou nao tem como esqueço de usar o ubuntu?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL: Broadcom BCM4311 802.11g Wireless Network Adapter	PCI
<CyL> kotarski: O Ubuntu chegou a baixar os drivers proprietyários?
<CyL> *proprietários
<Guilherme_Too-pr> sim..  mas nao funciona mto bem
<Guilherme_Too-pr> ele nao "Ativa"
<Guilherme_Too-pr> me recordo que há tempos atras
<kotarski> sim, ele pediu para reiniciar, mas quando voltou veio com esse aviso
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: A pergunta não foi para você, foi para o kotarski. Veja documentação, em inglês no seguinte link (sugiro usar o google tradutor se precisar): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<CyL> kotarski: O aviso de baixa resolução foi depois que vc instalou os drivers proprietários?
<Guilherme_Too-pr> CyL: vou dar uma lida
<Guilherme_Too-pr> obrigado por enquanto
<CyL> Guilherme_Too-pr: Disponha.
<xGrind> salve salve
<xGrind> alguem ja com ubuntu 14.04?
<CyL> xGrind: Vou aguardar mais uma semanas após o lançamento, mas em tese ele já está estável o suficiente para ser instalado
<xGrind> CyL, eu tenho aula na faculdade ate 31 de maio. acho q vou atualizar só nas ferias, vai q da algum problema e perco alguma coisa ;x
<xGrind> ai ate julho qndo voltar as aulas, ele ja vai estar estavel
<CyL> xGrind: Faz sentido
<CyL> xGrind: De onde fala?
<xGrind> CyL, Aparecida, interior de SP
<xGrind> pior q da vontade de atualizar agora ja, antes mesmo de lançarem kk
<CyL> xGrind: Eu vou ao Vale do Paraíba com um certa freqüência
<kotarski> oi como faço para colocar a senha inicialização(login) no lubuntu?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Lucas_> Poderiam me tirar uma dúvida?
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida e espera 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<Lucas_> Sou um usuário novato do Ubunto. Gostaria de saber quais seriam os procedimentos para fazer a formatação deste sistema operacional, se deve ser feito no boot ou por algum comando.
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para começar a perceber
<Lucas_> Eu uso o Ubunto no VirtualBox, pois uso um server neste computador. Teria eu que utilizar a ISO?
<astroo-> isso ja nao sei
<ilss> sim voce pode instalar pela iso
<incruiser> Aloha galera!
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2014-04-13
<alvaro> lets go
<Ernandes> ssh 127.0.0.1 -p55
<darien> bom dia
<Ernandes> bom dia
<darien> no site tem o ubuntu para baixar, porém o nome do arquivo é ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd64. Ele vai rodar tb em processadores Intel?
<Ernandes> sim
<Ernandes> desde que seja intel de 64bits
<darien> outra coisa: não achei driver da minha impressora (epson xp-214) no site da epson para linux. o ubuntu tem algum driver genérico que eu possa usar com ela?
<Ernandes> use o cups
<darien> cups é o nome do driver?
<Ernandes> serviço de impressao
<alvaro> cups faz parte do hplip, não?
<CyL> darien: cups é o nome do sistema de impressão do linux
<Ernandes> tem drivers embutido nele
<CezarSantos> Bom dia a todos!
<darien> existe algum tutorial para usar o cups?
<alvaro> to feliz da vida, comprei uma multifuncional da HP e nem precisei instalar, só liguei os cabos e funcionou direitinho :D
<CezarSantos> Só por via das dúvidas: Alguém sabe se, oficialmente, o ubuntu para Smartphones foi lançado!? E se caso sim, é possível instala-lo em telefones como Moto x?!??
<KurtKraut> alvaro, O suporte a HP no Linux é muito bom, e isso é antigo. Tem uns ~10 anos.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Essa empresa tem história para entender o poder do Linux. A própria HP teve o OS proprietário dela para mainframe, o HP-UX. Já respiraram esse mundo, já ganharam muito dinheiro com os UNIX-like e continuam ganhando vendendo servidores que rodam Linux.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Na concorrência, a Brother nos modelos mais básicos também tem um suporte mas não é tão bom quanto o do HP. Eu uso bastante com sucesso no trabalho.
<KurtKraut> alvaro, Samsung eu nunca usei, não sei dizer.
<carregosa> olá
<carregosa> estou com um ultrabook
<carregosa> hd 500gb e ssd32GB
<carregosa> gostaria de instalar o linux ubuntu
<carregosa> onde criar as partições
<Ernandes> coloca ssd como /
<Ernandes> hd 500 como /home
<bakhtinjf> oláá
<bakhtinjf> alguém sabeia me indicar um editor de imagens bem completo para o linux? completo igual ao photoshop
<omelete> gimp
<omelete> ñ gostar tm q ficar no win msm
<bakhtinjf> mas é bem completo mesmo?
<bakhtinjf> esse gimp já bem instalado no ubuntu?
<omelete> bakhtinjf,  creio q sim
<darien> estou rodando o ubuntu num netbook, mas a tecla com o circunflexo e o til não funciona como deveria
<deklokirc> amigos  , não consigo acessar um nfs estou rodandos o seguinte comando
<deklokirc> showmount centos clnt_create: RPC: Port mapper failure - Unable to receive: errno 113 (No route to host)
<deklokirc> já procurei esse erro no google e a única referência que encontro e para reiniciar o rpc
<deklokirc> e da o mesmo erro .. liberei tudo no iptables  tanto no cliente quanto no server
<deklokirc> alguém tem uma idéia para contorna esse problema
<deklokirc> ?
<Marijoana> boa tarde...gostaria de um suporte aqui..Depois que estalei a vers'ao 13.10 do Ubuntu meu teclado desconfigurou e toda vez q tento ver um video aparece essa msg? Vídeos requer a instalação de plug-ins para reproduzir arquivos de mídia do seguinte tipo: H.264 decoder
<Marijoana> alguem pode me ajudar nessa?
<deklokirc> marijoana abra a central de programas do ubunto e procure por esse decoder e intale
<Doomtron> http://askubuntu.com/questions/214421/how-to-install-the-mpeg-4-aac-decoder-and-the-h-264-decoder
<bakhtin> oláá
<bakhtin> qual a diferença do ambiente gráfico kde e o gnome?
<omelete> bakhtin,  só testando para saber
<omelete> kde usa qt, gnome gtk
<omelete> apps são diferente, mas msm finalidade
<bakhtin> parece que o ubuntu usa o kde por padrao ne?
<bakhtin> tem como eu mudar de kde e gnome dentro do ubuntu com facilidade?
<omelete> só instalar
<omelete> no login vc escolhe ql vc qr usar
<bakhtin> sei
<caveira> Senhores, alguém aqui tem experiência com SQL?
<FredLima> Quais outros canais sobre linux vcs conhecem?
<FredLima> em pt-br
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> tens o debian
<nuno_nunes> :D
<FredLima> mas em pt-br quais q vc conhece?
<nuno_nunes> tudo bem por aqui
<nuno_nunes> faz este comando /list
<FredLima> obrigado, mas conheço esse comando, só q vai mostrar 1 milhão de canais rsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> aparece as lista das salas todas
<nuno_nunes> fred eu utilizo poucas salas
<nuno_nunes> FredLima: eu ja usei ubuntu mas deixei :D
<FredLima> nuno_nunes, obrigado, se souber de alguns outros me avise
 * FredLima assistindo the goonies no canal TCM
<nuno_nunes> eu nao ando a procura :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<FredLima> opa
<astroo-> ola
<Guest50468> Olá, tenho uma máquina com win8. Gostaria de passar para o Ubuntu, mas antes gostaria de passar o win8 para um dvd, para poder depois instalar uma maq. virtual..., só que é da intel, e tem a treta da chave estar na bios... enfim tem como fazer isso
<xGrind> nem faço ideia. sei que tem como criar imagem da partiçao ou disco. mas esse win8 com essa frescura de serial na bios, ae nem sei
<FredLima> uai cara, instala a sua distro e uma máquina virtual com win8 do zero
<FredLima> ou então faz dual boot, win8 e a distro
<astroo-> Guest50468  ola
<nuno_nunes> boas noite
<Guest50468> Dual boot não me interessa. Poderia instalar do zero, mas já que tenho uma versão original, gostaria de saber se poderia aproveitá-la.
<Guest50468> A propósito, o win. na máquina virtual precisa de antivírus?
<FredLima> Guest50468, precisa.
<xGrind> Guest50468, se vc precisa msm usar o windows, deixa em dualboot. Coloca o 7, pq o 8 é muito cheio de frescura. Ou se vai usar só pra coisas basicas, pode usar somente o Ubuntu mesmo
<mib> alguém aqui usando o spotify linux?
<FredLima> xGrind, eu uso o windows 8 numa boa com dual boot com o slackware
<FredLima> nunca tive problemas, e fiz a instalação da minha distro igual fiz a vida inteira. n tive nenhum problema
<xGrind> eu tenho dualboot aki com Xubuntu 12.04 e windows 7. mas é bem raro usar windows. uso por causa do office mesmo, q as vezes da problema de compatibilidade com o libreoffice
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo o manjaro linux :D
<xGrind> ja tentei usar e nao consegui configurar os repositorios kk. voltei pro xubuntu msm \o/
<nuno_nunes> configurar que repositorios do que
<nuno_nunes> eles so utilizam 2 repositorios
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> do manjaro e do aur
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> do meu carro eu so pago 35 euros e picos
<astroo-> ou 100 reais
<nuno_nunes> astro nao era para aqui :D
<FredLima> manjaro? ouvi falar hj na comunidade linux brasil no face
<FredLima> nuno_nunes, achei q tinha uma distro q rodava no seu carro rsrsrsrs
<nuno_nunes> FredLima: ja ha
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro e uma distro baseada no arch
<nuno_nunes> :D
<FredLima> nunca usei o arch tb
<nuno_nunes> e uma rolling distro :D
<Marijoana> Opa...como v'ao? Preciso de um help aqui...Depois q atualizei meu ubuntu para a versao 13.10 meu tc descofigurou e nao consigo mais ver videos, sempre aparece essa msg..Vídeos requer a instalação de plug-ins para reproduzir arquivos de mídia do seguinte tipo: H.264 decoder
<Marijoana> o q eu faco?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<Marijoana> mais ou menos...preciso resolver esse problema para conseguir dar aula amanha cedo
<Marijoana> alguem pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<omelete> Marijoana,  vai na certral de programas e busca por 264
<Marijoana> a unica coisa que apareceu foi um link do wikpedia...shaushaush
<nuno_nunes> ja dizeste no terminal sudo apt-get update
<bakhtin> colé!
<astroo-> ola
<bakhtin> alguem ja instalou o League Of Legends no linux?
<bakhtin> Fica bom?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-06
<Elfon_> alo
<astroo-> Elfon_  ola
<Silvano> instalei o Ubuntu 14.10 em um antigo note HP2133 (processador Via C7-M de 1.6 - 2 GB RAM - Video Integrada VIA Chrome 9), sõ que ao iniciar o sistema, nao existe nada na tela, sõ a imagem do papel de parede e a seta do mause. nao existe barra de tarefas. o que faço. ja tentrei ctrl+alt+T so que nao aceita comando algum.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Silvano> ok
<astroo-> mas se quiseres usa o livecd sem instalar da versao beta 15
<Rudolf> astroo-: com esse hardware dele é melhor ele aprender usar um linux de verdade
<Silvano> Alguém mais já teve mesmo este problema?
<astroo-> era so para ver se e 1 questao de driver
<Rudolf> astroo-: certeza que é driver
<Rudolf> astroo-: hardware "alternativo" e antigo destes
<astroo-> ok
<Rudolf> Silvano: minha dica? estudar linux
<Rudolf> Silvano: você deverá estudar em relação aos drivers de input (já que o teclado não funciona)
<Rudolf> Silvano: só para começar
<Silvano> já instalei versão 10.04 e rodou bem!
<Rudolf> Silvano: continue na 10.04 então
<astroo-> tenta o lubuntu
<Rudolf> Silvano: é muito provável que algum módulo tenha mudado radicalmente ou simplesmente o suporte ao hardware antigo tenha sido removido
<Rudolf> Silvano: o desenvolvimento não é estático
<Silvano> Sou novo no Linux. sou do tempo do MS-DOS kkkk. Comandos muito diferentes. meu primeiro contato com o Ubuntu foi há duas semanas.
<astroo-> o lubuntu e derivado do ubuntu e mais leve
<Rudolf> Silvano: o que vc fazia quando não entendia o ms-dos?
<Silvano> Tempos antigos Rudolf. Estudava apostilas, formatava os 286/386/486 e reinstalava tudo! kkk
<Rudolf> Silvano: a mesma coisa agora
<Rudolf> Silvano: estudar apostilas, livros, video-aulas
<Rudolf> Silvano: formatar e reinstalar também não deixaram de ser opções
<Silvano> Já o fiz tres vezes
<Silvano> mas o ideal é conhecer melhor o sistema.
<Silvano> suas linhas de comando e interface.
<Rudolf> Silvano: então, só lhe resta estudá-lo
<Silvano> onde posso encontrar fontes boas sobre o sistema?
<Silvano> Digo, algum canal (site)
<Rudolf> Silvano: www.guiafoca.org
<Rudolf> Silvano: www.vivaolinux.com.br
<Rudolf> Silvano: www.gentoo.org
<Rudolf> Silvano: www.ubuntu.com
<Rudolf> Silvano: www.debian.org
<Silvano> neste caso específico, a versão 14.10 reconhece o teclado, até responde a algumas entradas, mas não acessa o terminal e a linha de comando.
<Rudolf> Silvano: o mouse também não funciona?
<Rudolf> Silvano: verificou nos logs algo relevante? (/var/log)
<Silvano> obrigado
<Silvano> nada
<Silvano> Baixei apostila no FOCA. Já comecei estudá-la. muito obrigado.
<Rudolf> Silvano: boa sorte
<Guest84749> oi
<Rudolf> oi
<astroo-> ola
<AlanRJ> nossa quanto tempo nao conversava pelo irc
<AlanRJ> vim baixar uma iso do ubuntu só
<Rudolf> AlanRJ: bem vindo de volta
<AlanRJ> :)
<Oliveira> Boa noite pessoal, se vcs puderem me ajudar eu gostaria de tirar uma duvida. Eu to tentando mover uma pasta no pelo terminal no ubuntu, eu procurei nos comandos básicos e tem la mv "nome do arquivo"~/Destino. Eu tentei e tentei de outras formas e não estou conseguindo.
<Oliveira> é umas pasta de arquivos do programa eclipse que eu baixei e para instalar eu preciso mudar ela de lugar
<astroo-> ola
<Oliveira> ls
<Oliveira> desculpe escrevi no lugar errado
<Elfon_> Acho mais fácil recortar e colar
<Oliveira> obrigado Elfon vou fazer isso. Eu só novo por aqui e só queria apreder como fzr pelo terminal
<Oliveira> mais do mesmo jeito eu agradeço a atenção
<Elfon_> só verificar. ..Se for fora da home  do usuário  vá precisar de permissão
<lieber> Oliveira, é o mv mesmo.
<Oliveira> valeu Lieber
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cyberworld> Boa tarde galera
<cyberworld> Gostaria e saber se alguem pode me ajudar, tentei emular a recente versão do Unbutu no VMWare só que não está carregando
<tulio> alguém usa gnuplot?
<Guest49210> alguém usa gnuplot?
<Elfon> Pessoal, alguém aí já usou o opensc?
<CyberWorld> gnuplot é pra interface grafica ?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<CyberWorld> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<CyberWorld> tudo tranquilo e por ai ?
<mirqui> aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<Guest49210> CyberWorld:gnuplot é pra plotar graficos
<CyberWorld> Por aqui ta pior que agua do mar
<mirqui> ??? baa velho , fala ai?
<CyberWorld> Galera alguem sabe me dizer quanto custa do LPI 102?
<CyberWorld> o site aqui não ta abrindo na minha maquina
<mirqui> humm , e o que seria uma lpi?
<CyberWorld> Certificado linux
<CyberWorld> Linux Profissional institute
<CyberWorld> éum certificado q demostra que vc tem conhecimento na area de linux, ai isso ajuda pra vc arranja emprego na area
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/?gws_rd=ssl#q=quanto+custa+do+LPI+102%3F
<mirqui> não fala em preços
<mirqui>  4Linux – afiliada do Linux Professional Institute no Brasil (www.lpibrasil.com.br) – anunciou hoje mudanças no preço das provas em papel (Paper Based Tests – PBT) que passam a vigorar a partir de 1 de outubro de 2006. O preço referência de cada prova passa de US$100,00 para US$120,00 e a alteração é fruto das resoluções do LPI Mundial. O preço das provas no Brasil serão de R$260,00 até dezembro de 2006.
<mirqui> haa ví agora
<mirqui> O Brasil é um dos únicos países do mundo onde o exame em papel tem preço reduzido em relação às provas eletrônicas (Computer Based Tests – CBT), que custam US$150,00. A diferença de preço entre as provas, que estava em US$50,00, passa para US$30,00. No Japão, por exemplo, as provas em papel e eletrônicas têm o mesmo preço: US$150,00
<mirqui> As inscrições para as provas do calendário do LPI no Brasil que forem realizadas a partir de 1 de outubro já serão pagas pelo novo valor, mesmo que a inscrição seja feita ainda no mês de setembro. As provas já agendadas para setembro se mantém com o valor atual (US$100,00).
<mirqui> são esses 3 ítens
<mirqui> quer o link?
<CyberWorld> não não deu pra ter uma base
<CyberWorld> vou ver se nesse mes eu tiro
<mirqui> então boa sorte :)
<Bueno> bom dia! Alguém do Brasil?
<Bueno> estou com uma dúvida sobre ubuntu no pendrive. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<mirqui> aqui é ubuntu-br :)
<lieber> bom dia
<AsFelix> br = Brasil
<mirqui> sim
<CyberWorld> BR Br BR
<Bueno> É assim, consigui instalar o Ubuntu no pendrive. Porém, toda vez que reinicio perco as configurações.
<mirqui> claro , vc não instalou no disco
<Bueno> Será que há como instalar alguns programas para poder utilizar com a versão no pendrive?
<CyberWorld> vc instalou usando emulador ou ultilizando o boot original
<Bueno> emulador
<Bueno> criei um bootável com imagem do ubuntu.
<CyberWorld> com o emulador ele n salva as configurações
<Bueno> como faço para salvar?
<CyberWorld> tenta instalar com o boot da imagem mesmo
<CyberWorld> como se fosse instalar no hd
<Bueno> Mas instala no pendrive?
<CyberWorld> ai no caso vc selecionaria só o pen drive
<CyberWorld> sim
<Elfon> Alguem ja usou certificado digital da certisign no linux?
<brenorage> Estou com um probleminha com o ubuntu 14, qualquer programa de edição vetorial que instalo como xara extreme ou inkscape trava
<manoel> olá, sou novato em linux e ubuntu. Qual a melhor  e mais amigável ferramenta para análise e recuperação de disco rigido?
<Dyonatas> preciso de um auxilio para localizar uma impressora que esta conectada a um roteador via porta usb
<Elfon> Dyonatas: vc tem q ter certeza que o roteador oferece este tipo de suporte
<Dyonatas> sim oferece
<Dyonatas> no windows é possivel utilizar usando um aplicativo
<Dyonatas> USB_Print_Controller
<Elfon> Pessoal, como faz a budega da usb funcionar na maquina virtual?
<Luciano_> no ubuntu dar pra baixar videos pelo youtube?
<Luciano_> e que sou usuario a muito tempo do windwos e queria mudar um pouco e fazer parte do ubuntu
<Pangare> boa tarde
<Pangare> faz tempo que não instalo ubuntu alguem poderia me tirar umas duvidas bem basicas?
<rafael> Pangare: deixe a dúvida e espere a resposta
<Pangare> bem simples... pra usar .iso no pendrive algum conselho? programa a usar?
<Pangare> outra duvida ta facil na instalacao colocar dual boot?
<Pangare> so isso...
<rafael> Pangare: UEFI?
<Pangare> bios acredito ne, uefi nunca mexi
<rafael> Pois é, tudo depende se é BIOS ou UEFI
<Pangare> bios...
<rafael> se for bios, utilize o Unetbootin
<rafael> Bem prático e rápido
<rafael> Sem muita frescura
<Pangare> show
<Pangare> quanto ao dual boot vem opcao na instalacao?
<Pangare> ja faz a parte de particionar etc?
<Pangare> so vou deixar  ruimdows um tempo na migracao...
<rafael> Pangare: se vc deixar uma particao separada
<rafael> vai ser dual boot
<Pangare> e permite na nova instalacao? faz uns 3 anos que nao uso
<Elfon> Pangare: uma opção que eu considero segura é testar numa maquina virtual
<Elfon> aí quando tiver à vontade vc instala no hd
<Elfon> mas se mesmo assim quiser instalar no hd....sempre é recomendábel o back up :)
<Cyberworld> alguem consegue me dizer pq eu n consigo emular o ubunto no vmware
<Cyberworld> o unbutu é a versao mais recente
<Joab> Ola
<Joab> Boa Tarde
<Joab> Tudo bem
<Joab> Galera
<Joab> Gostaria de saber qual a versão que eu baixo do ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  ou 14.04.1 Trusty Tahr LTS
<lieber> Joab, baixa a LTS
<Joab> Lieber ela e a melhor
<Joab> ?
<lieber> Joab, mais estável
<Joab> Valeu cara
<Joab> Sou iniciante de tudo
<Joab> quero poder aprender a mexer neste poderoso software
<manoel> olá, sou novato em linux e ubuntu. Qual a melhor  e mais amigável ferramenta para análise e recuperação de disco rigido?
<Cyberworld> dentro do linux ou dentro do windows
<Cyberworld> ?
<Cyberworld> mds cara para de ficar viçando com essa troca de nome kkkk
<Joab> Curso Free para iniciante Linux rrsrsrs Existe sei que tem o Google
<Cyberworld> vai no blog viva ao linux
<Cyberworld> q la tem umas apostila de iniciante ate intermediario
<paul___> meu ubuntu não abre. a tela fica preta
<paul___> estou tentando instalar novamente. mas não consigo
<paul___> alguém poderia me ajudar a recuperar meu ubuntu?
<Cyberworld> ele tenta carregar o sistema só apos o log de bios ele ja aparece na tela preta?
<paul___> aparece uma tela roxa GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-9
<paul___> vc da um enter e fica preta
<Joab> Galera Alguém que ja conhece pode me indicar aulas Free para iniciantes e depois um nivel mais avançado, por Favor nao entendo nada de linux e gostaria de poder experimentar e quem sabe nao entrar neste novo conceito
<Cyberworld> Joab: me manda seu email q eu te encaminho 3 apostilas de linux
<Cyberworld> paul__: tentou acessar pelo medo recovery do linux ?
<Joab> Joabsistemas@hotmail.com
<Joab> Por Favor vai ser de grande Ajuda Amigo
<paul___> não tentei. como faço?
<Cyberworld> quando vc inicia o sistema linux
<Cyberworld> na tela roxa tem
<Cyberworld> 3 ou 4 opçoes
<Cyberworld> 1 delas é a opção de recovery
<Cyberworld> Joab: verifica se chegou o email ai
<Joab> Cyberworld Chegou sim mano Deus te Abençoe
<Joab> Com este curso posso me dar bem para iniciante ne rsrsrsr ?
<Cyberworld> que nada fera precisando tamo aew
<Cyberworld> mermao linux é q nem andar de bicicleta só aprende com a pratica depois q aprende
<Cyberworld> vc faz ate mortal kkkkk
<Cyberworld> no inicio vc pode achar complicado porque ele usa linha de comando e talz
<Cyberworld> mais depois vc consegue ate hackia a conta do face da muier
<Joab> caraca o bicho e perigoso em Cyberworld rsrsrsrs
<Joab> estou querendo para uso pessoal mesmo nada de jogos etc.... estou cansando do Winruins
<paul___> Cyberworld tentei iniciar em um recovery. ele listou vários comandos e pediu pra dar um enter, mas a tela ficou preta novamente e nada
<KleberCode> join django
<KleberCode> ops sry
<Cyberworld> paul__: recomendo vc zera seu hd e reinstalar o sistema, porque é muito dificil saber o erro que esta ocorrendo sem ver se tem algum motivo
<Cyberworld> o que pode ter ocorrido foi
<paul___> pois é, vou ter que fazer isso
<Cyberworld> o sistema pode ter excluido algum arquivo necessario pra inicialização, ou o sistema se corrompeu e com o erro ele não inicializa, é como se desse tela azul do Windows
<paul___> não queria perder os arq. que eu tinha
<Cyberworld> mais existe uma forma de n perder os arquivos
<Joab> Cyberworld estou vendo as apostilas cara e muita coisa em da pra aprender um bucado
<Cyberworld> vc pode usar outra maquina ou um emulador de sistemas e tentar acessar as pastas que estao no HD e copia-las para um pen drive ou HD externo
<paul___> opa como faço isso? pode me ajudar?
<Cyberworld> tipo ou vc coloca o hd em uma maquina que ja tenha o S.O instalado
<Cyberworld> ou vc pega um notbook sei la
<paul___> vou tentar isso
<paul___> muito obrigado pela ajudar
<Cyberworld> e tenta acessar o HD em forma de pen drive usando um cabo SATA-USB
<Cyberworld> nada
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<TonnyCage> Boa noite!!
<dk_millares> boa
<astroo-> ola
<TonnyCage> como faço para instalar os plug in de vidio
<dk_millares> que tipo?
<dk_millares> explique melhor seu problema
<TonnyCage> para o youtube
<TonnyCage> pede para atualizar mas eu faço isso e mesmo assim todo o vidio aparece
<TonnyCage> sou novo no ubuntu
<dk_millares> certyo
<dk_millares> qual navegador TonnyCage
<TonnyCage> mozila
<dk_millares> eu evito usar o flash sabe, se for só um problema no youtube. Ja tentou ativar video em html5?
<dk_millares> TonnyCage: https://www.youtube.com/html5
<dk_millares> ele verificará
<TonnyCage> ainda nao, ok eu agradeço pelo ajuda
<dk_millares> blz TonnyCage
<dk_millares> tenta, se nao der certo nos fala
<TonnyCage> ok, boa noite a todos
<astroo-> ate
<TonnyCage> amigos agradeço pela ajuda consegui instalar
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-07
<NewUser998> Alguém pode me dar uma ajuda? Baixei o ubuntu agorinha, veio em .iso, o pc acaba montando a imagem, mas quando vou ao instalador, pede pra inserir um cd. Antes não rolava isso, como faço pra ficar dual boot? Win 8.1
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu como fazer
<Rudolf> astroo-: parabéns
<Rudolf> heuheiehiuehiuehe
<astroo-> ok...
<CyberWorld> BOA NOITE GALERA
<Rudolf> noite
<astroo-> ciao
<dk_millares> boa
<cida> Oi gente
<lieber> Oi cida
<cida> ;)
<cida> Tranquilo hj. Nao tem ninguem com duvidas hj...rsrsrs
<astroo-> ola
<cida> Bateria do cel acabando. Talves so entre amanha
<cida> Oi astro
<cida> Ping 300.0 ms ta alta nao eata?😊
<astroo-> sim
<cida> Caiu para 175 e chegou a 900. Pq oscila tanto
<cida> Bjinhos to indo
<astroo-> ate
<Rudolf> cida: hasta!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<azanetti> Estou procurando empresas que prestem consultoria avançada em Linux (ubuntu) para rede, mais especificamente implementação de QOS, interface Bond e controle avançado de tráfego. Alguem conhece alguma empresa para indicar?????
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Cyber> bom dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<Cyber> tranquilex e por ai
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> quais são as novas?
<Cyber> as novas é q o VMWAre n quer emular o linux na minha maquina
<mirqui> tem oiutras virtual machines
<Cyber> eu ia usar o virtual box
<Cyber> mais ele n aceita sistema com arquitetura 64bits
<Cyber> ai to tentando ver aqui no forum da vmware se encontro alguma solução pro problema
<mirqui> e  o blackbox não é uma vm?
<Cyber> nunca usei n
<mirqui> espera
<Cyber> bls
<mirqui> vc usa linux ou windows?
<Cyber> agora windows pq to no serviço
<mirqui> http://www.baixaki.com.br/busca/?q=maquinas+virtuais&so=1&buscar=
<mirqui> dá uma olhada
<Cyber> vou dar uma testada nesses aki
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<mirqui> alguém pode ajudar
<mirqui> tenho uma epson tx 210 , queriaum programa para verificar o nivel de tinta dos cartuchos
<zeio> mirqui alguem lhe respondeu
<Elfon> zeio: ele saiu do canal :)
<zeio> sim
<ule> alguem ai usa ubuntu + amazon aws?
<Elfon_> pessoal, Ubuntu Lts só tem i386 e x86_64?
<Elfon_> ????
<Elfon_2> ??
<zeio> Elfon quanto a plataforma x86_64 no ubuntu o pacote deve ser AMD64
<Elfon> zeio: tô olhando aqui: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Elfon> na opção de bitorrent não tem amd64 não
<Elfon> só tem uma opção 64
<Elfon> aliás...é essa mesmo :)
<zeio> isso ai, quando escolher pacore 64 repare no nome do arquivo .iso
<Elfon> mas não vi i586
<zeio> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.2/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<cyber> Elfon: tem 2 ubuntu um com arquitetura 64bits e o outro 32bits o, i386 é o 32 bits e o amd64 é o 64 bits simples assim
<Elfon> cyber: achei q tinha 32bits i586
<cyber> esse 32bits i586 deve ser versão beta ou deve ser algum sistema modificado
<cyber> pq os do site nunca vi com essa versão de i586
<cyber> posso ate ta enganado e pode existir mais no site pelo menos nunca vi e sempre que sai uma atualização eu baixo e vem com o mesma arquitetura e nome
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> Quais os requisitos do ubuntu lts 14.10 64?
<cyber> rapaiz ai eu ja n sei kkkk
<cyber> pq as maquina que eu uso sempre é de ultima geração entao n sei quais os requisitos minmos
<cyber> minimos*
<Elfon> pq vou colocar num pc antigo aqui...aí pra saber se rolar com unity
<cyber> procura na web ai o requisitos minimos que tem
<cyber> mais se for fazer alguma coisa que requer muitos precessamentos graficos
<cyber> n recomendo n
<ule> alguem ai usa New Relic para monitorar servers?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-08
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Rudolf> astroo-: hasta
<astroo-> ate
<luish> olá, não sei nada sobre Ubuntu. Estou com notebook windows 8.1 e gostaria de instalar para dual boot, gostaria de referência de site com tutorial em português. grato.
<AsFelix> luish: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Dual-boot-Ubuntu-1404-Windows-8-UEFI-completo
<Maninho> Amigo busque no google localize varias paginas leia e entre fundo
<AsFelix> luish: ou então: https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=instalar+ubuntu+dual+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=dBklVdS8KaiX8Qfi6ICIBg#newwindow=1&channel=fs&q=instalar+ubuntu+14.04+dual+boot
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> mirqui: bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia , tudo bem :)?
<Elfon> mirqui: resolveu a parada da epson?
<mirqui> ahaha sim , fiz dualboot
<mirqui> mas botei o windows em segundo plano , offline
<Elfon> mirqui: tinha um utilitario no linux grafico
<Elfon> tem o mtink que é por linha de comando
<mirqui> sim eu sei , um ilk qualquer coisa , mas não se encaixava com minha impressora
<Elfon> tenta o mtink
<Elfon> ele é por linha de comando mas funfa
<mirqui> como faço para ver com esse programa?
<Elfon> deve ter nos repositorios
<Elfon> sudo apt-get install mtink
<mirqui> vou ver
<Elfon> tem um tal de qink
<Elfon> mas este nunca usei
<luish> AsFelix: grato! vou gastar um tempo estudando antes de me aventurar então!
<mirqui> elfon , já tentei , não funciona com a epson tx210
<Elfon> hmm
<Elfon> sinistro
<mirqui> eu já tentei instalar ele , mas não deu em nada
<mirqui> mas obrigado :)
<Elfon> mirqui: tentou o escputil?
<mirqui> eu fiz dualboot com o windows e desabilitei a internet
<mirqui> tbm
<mirqui> velho quebrei um monte a cabeça ontem
<araujo_> olá todos, sobre a questão do aplicativo para printer deskjet, este apresenta algum erro?
<mirqui> minha impressora funciona direitinho
<Elfon> mirqui: cara...então não sei...tinha um utilitário gráfico que eu usava numa epson c45
<mirqui> mas na hora de ver o nivel de tinta não aparece nada
<Elfon> as não lembro
<Elfon> mirqui: tentou o mtink
<Elfon> ou tenta instalar o ink
<Elfon> acho que é esse
<Elfon> um dos dois...é por linha de comando...
<mirqui> haaa nem esquenta , quando falhar os cartuchos , vou no windows e vejo
<Elfon> me parece que o mtink é uma interface para o ink
<Elfon> faz o último teste ..o ink
<mirqui> sim , já tentei
<Elfon> aí tu roda $ ink --help
<Elfon> pra vÊ as opções
<Elfon> o que pode acontecer é ter q rodar como root
<mirqui> a opção =e -l
<mirqui> mas não aparece nada
<Elfon> é usb?
<mirqui> só volta ao menu de opções
<mirqui> sim
<Elfon> pq lembro que tem que colocar a interface, algo como usb lp0
<mirqui> cara , não sei , tentei de tudo , mas não deu em nada
<Elfon> mirqui: deve ser $ ink -p usb
<Elfon> tenta isso
<Elfon> mirqui: http://ink.sourceforge.net/#screenshot
<mirqui> ahaha agora já resolvi com dual boot cara
<mirqui> vou ver
<mirqui> sim , mas são 4 cartuchos , sendo que nem sempre eles gastam parelho
<mirqui> no windows eu posso ver quanto eles gastam
<mirqui> acho quew o fabricante não fez drivers para o linux
<mirqui> que
<mirqui> araujo , qual problema apresentou sua impressora?
<Elfon> mirqui: o ink mostra individualmente
<mirqui> sim , mas não consegui me acertar
<mirqui> ele não aceita minha impressora
<mirqui> ou eu fiz algo errado
<Elfon> ink -p usb
<Elfon> fez isso?
<mirqui> espera vou instalar ele
<Elfon> se não der...tenta como root
<mirqui> olha o que aparece
<mirqui> Could not access '/dev/usb/lp0' or '/dev/usblp0'.
<mirqui> Could not get ink level.
<Elfon> tenta como root
<mirqui> como faço isto
<Elfon> sudo ink -p usb
<mirqui> ok
<mirqui> dá na mesma
<mirqui> Could not access '/dev/usb/lp0' or '/dev/usblp0'.
<mirqui> Could not get ink level.
<mirqui> mas nem esquenta , consigo ver no windows tranquilo ,
<mirqui> e sem me preocupar com um monte de atualizações que tenho que fazer nele
<Elfon> ko
<Elfon> ok
<mirqui> e ai , quais são as novas ?
<Elfon> bom...tentando instalar o stoq numa distro rpm
<Elfon> uma amigo dá dando uma força no pesado
<mirqui> e o que seria o stoq?
<Elfon> um sistema open source pra gestão empresarial
<Elfon> tô vendo como funciona
<Elfon> mirqui: ele é brazuca
<mirqui> programa contábil?
<Elfon> faz algumas coisas tb
<mirqui> eu fiz uma vez em pascal um programinha de contabilidade pq não sabia usar execel
<mirqui> excel
<mirqui> o phiton tem banco de dados?
<mirqui> phyton
<Elfon> usa postgresql
<mirqui> ahaha então
<mirqui> 1 = debito , 2 = credito , print 1-2
<mirqui> só precisa do banco de dados para quardar os resultados :)
<Elfon> mirqui: tô vendo a prática
<Elfon> não programo não :)
<mirqui> haaa legal :)
<mirqui> vai implementar este programa?
<ule> Elfon: poe no github e vamos fazer em php
<Elfon> ??
<ule> programinha contabil
<ule> :)
<mirqui> olha isso , vou atualizar o sistema
<mirqui> http://sempreupdate.org/vulnerabilidades-no-oxide-foram-corrigidas-no-ubuntu-14-10-e-ubuntu-14-04-lts/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<mirqui> tudo ok
<Joab> Ola galera bom dia gostaria de uma ajudinha aqui, abri o terminal e rodei o comando ubuntu-restricted-extras  so que apareceu uma parada la que não quer sair escrito  :  Configurando ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ule> ps ax | grep restricted
<ule> kill -9 <pid>
<ule> :)
<Joab> Desculpe não entendi ule pode me ajudar
<Cyberworld> BOM DIA !!
<Joab> Bom Dia
<ule> Joab: isso vai matar o processo
<ule> Joab: nao sei como resolver seu problem.. so sei como dar um kill
<ule> :)
<Joab> valeu ule
<Cyberworld> o quer seria o problema
<Joab> resolvi aqui consegui
<Joab> rsrsrs
<Cyberworld> no linux n existe problema só solução
<Cyberworld> kkk
<Joab> imagino
<Cyberworld> problema só tem no windows kkk
<Joab> as soluçoes são tudo complicadas
<Joab> verdade ruinwindows
<Cyberworld> eheuheuhe
<ule> nao existe problema.. existe oportunidade de aprendizado
<ule> :P
<Joab> oportunidade de aprendizado gostei
<ule> esses dias escutei isso do tiozinho q arruma o elevador aqui no trampo
<ule> it's never a problem.. it's only a opportunity to get knowledge
<Cyberworld> rapaiz tiozinho bem estudado eim kkkk
<delped> ola
<delped> gente, queria saber onde encontro os atalhos do Ubuntu  Mate 14.04
<delped> ?
<delped> Olá, queria saber onde encontro os atalhos do Ubuntu  Mate 14.04?
<eumsm> opa
<amarelinho_EMO> delet: que atalho? pra onde?
<Cyberworld> meu backbox ta ingres e n ta consiguindo baixar o pack de idiomas
<Cyberworld> alguem pode me hepar!?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<AsFelix> o que é ingres?
<AsFelix> o que é hepar?
<mirqui> ahaha velho , não sei:)
<mirqui> daonde vc tirou isso?
<AsFelix> o Cyberworld disse que o backbox dele está "ingres"
<AsFelix> e quer que alguem "hepe" ele (sei lá se é assim que ~conjuga~ isso)
<mirqui> ripar eu sei que é tirar uma cópia de um cd\dvd
<mirqui> hepe não sei
<AsFelix> (14:24:22) Cyberworld: meu backbox ta ingres e n ta consiguindo baixar o pack de idiomas
<AsFelix> (14:25:01) Cyberworld: alguem pode me hepar!?
<mirqui> tbm não faço a mínima idéia do que seja
<Cyberworld> gente meu backbox ta ingles kkk
<Cyberworld> e o pack não ta baixando
<Cyberworld> dai queria saber se alguem pode me ajudar (help - helpar)
<AsFelix> ahhhhh
<AsFelix> e pq vc não escreveu em português?
<AsFelix> (ou mesmo em inglês, ao menos eu entenderia)
<ule> deixa em ingles mesmo
<AsFelix> Cyberworld: que erro que dá quando vc tenta baixar o pacote em pt_BR?
<Cyberworld> tipo só aparece dizendo q n é possivel fazer o download do pacote de idiomas
<AsFelix> Cyberworld: Então, fico lhe devendo essa, pois quando usava o Blackbox, usava em inglês mesmo e já faz algum tempo que estou somente com o KDE
<Cyberworld> pois é e eu sou acostumado a usar o red hat e o ubuntu
<Cyberworld> mais quando vi a opção pra fazer download do pack de idiomas fikei ate feliz por um momento
<AsFelix> Cyberworld: desculpe, fiquei confuso: você está usando o gerenciador de janelas "BlackBox" ou a distribuição "Backbox"?
<converge> alo
<astroo-> ola pessol
<astroo-> pessoal
<converge> alguem recomenda alguma empresa de hospedagem de site ?
<ule> converge: o q vc precisa?
<converge> ule: linux, ssh, 2 db mysql, 10 contas email
<converge> 1gb espaco
<ule> converge: eu iria de godaddy
<converge> ule: pq gosta de la?
<ule> converge: se quer montar seu proprio server.. digitalocean.com ou vultr.com
<converge> ule: eh p/ empresa do meu pai, preciso de alguma coisa bem simples p/ ele nao ficar me ligando
<ule> converge: 160gb, $10/mes e nunca tive problemas
<ule> converge: se vc quer algo rapido.. no BR eu ja usei hostnet
<ule> gostava bastante
<converge> hostnet eh uma facada :/
<converge> 29,90/mes
<ule`off> eh vc paga pelo servico
<ule`off> no br eh mais caro
<ule`off> mas a velocidade eh melhor
<ule`off> converge: se vc nao se importa com 200ms de delay.. vai de godaddy e seja feliz
<ule`off> :)
<ule`off> vou nessa flw ae
<amarelinho_EMO> Gente
<amarelinho_EMO> antes de irem embora
<amarelinho_EMO> algum miguxo ai trabalha com backup a nível enterprise?
<ule`off> amazon glacier
<marcelomauro> Pessoal, boa noite
<marcelomauro> Tenho uma impressora L355 da epson. Tudo funcionando normal. Acontece que eu queria imprimir frente e verso, e em formato booklet e a interface de impressão do Linux não apresenta estas opções ( fato que ocorre em outros sistemas operacionais). Entendo que isso possa ser resolvido a nível de software. Alguém conhece alguma solução para isso?
<astroo-> marcelomauro ola
<marcelomauro> oi astroo
<marcelomauro> astroo chama todo mundo ai pra me responder!!! kkkkk
<astroo-> cof cof...
<Rudolf> kkkkk
<marcelomauro> rsrs
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<EuMesmo> Oi bom dia, eu gostaria de saber se existe emulador de super-nitendo para a plataforma linux.
<EuMesmo> Especificamente para o Debian.
<karbureto> Bom dia galera [
<karbureto> Será que algume poderia me indicar um programa que traduz as em ingles para o ubuntu 14.10
<Elfon__> karbureto: seja mais claro
<karbureto> um tradutor de paginas web
<Elfon__> karbureto: eu uso o google mesmo
<Elfon__> karbureto: coloque o endereço web, escolha o idioma e seja feliz :)
<Elfon__> https://translate.google.com.br/?hl=pt-BR&tab=wT
<AsFelix> Off-topic: Alguém conhece um bom sip recorder? (além do OUR e do Oreka que já estão há um bom tempo sem atualizações)
<ssss> olá a todos
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<patric> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<patric> tudo bem, estou apenas testando o ubuntu e apreendendo.
<mirqui> haa legal , estou usando a uns 2 anos já
<mirqui> mas já usei varias distros
<patric> e voce recomenda?
<mirqui> gostei mais do ubuntu
<mirqui> não posso dizer que recomendo pq não sei para que vc vai usar o pc
<mirqui> eu uso pouco , só internet , emails
<mirqui> twitter , etc , é muito bom
<mirqui> mas o mint tbm é muito legal
<patric> sou um usuario simples só para e-mail, youtube e ver filmes
<mirqui> sim , então vai cair como uma luva
<patric> acabei de tirar o win 7 e instalar o ubuntu
<mirqui> o mint é muito bonito tbm , com a mesma funcionalidade do ubuntu
<mirqui> eu tenho o win 7 em segundo plano offline
<mirqui> pq preciso para ver o nivel de tinta da impressora
<patric> e este programa xchat serve basicamente para solucionar duvidas?
<mirqui> sim , mas tbm é chat de conversa
<mirqui> tem várias salas
<mirqui> no caso o ubuntu-br é expecífico
<mirqui> mas dá para papear tbm
<mirqui> dá um list a channel e dá uma olhada
<mirqui> os canais de lingua portuguesa , tem um monte
<patric> entendi
<mirqui> vc sabe inglês?
<patric> não
<mirqui> tem os de lingua espanhola tbm
<mirqui> na pratica é português , inglês e espanhol para quem sabe
<patric> ok, mirqui obirgado pela explicação tchau
<mirqui> até :)
<Guest4792> Eu tentei formatar o meu pc com ubuntu ( rodar windows e o ubuntu ), deu tudo certo... quando fui entrar no ubuntu, o meu pc travou na cena de entrada, aquela que tem os pontinhos laranja
<CyberWorld> boa tarde galera
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<CyberWorld> tranquilex
<Rudolf_> so far, so good
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<kahue_> olá
<kahue_> podem me ajudar?
<kahue_> quero remover o unity lens videos, files
<kahue_> todos menos os de apps
<kahue_> alguem sabe?
<astroo-> ola
<kahue_> voce sabe?
<Guest56092> Galera, eu  tou com Window e Ubuntu, até então ele não iniciava, travava no começo, quando ia iniciar ( quando estava carregando aquelas bolinhas ), pediram pra eu apertar ESC e ver o erro... Por incrivel que pareça ele iniciou tranquilo
<Guest56092> o problema agora é que ele não tava reconhecendo a wi fi, então eu reiniciei a minha maquina para.. pra ver se resolvia
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest56092> a bronca foi que agora travou na tela inicial, esperando a minha senha..
<Guest56092> resposta de alguem aqui? ou tu quer dizer resposta da maquina...
<astroo-> tem paciencia para ver se tens ajuda
<Guest56092> sim sim
<astroo-> se nao houver resposta repoe a duvida a cada 30 minutos
<Guest56092> ok...
<tulio> boa noite pessoal
<Guest42864> alguém ai usa ou já usou FFTw?
<Guest42864>  alguém ai usa ou já usou FFTw?
<astroo-> ola
<Guest42864> alguém ai usa ou já usou FFTw?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<astroo-> Guest42864   repoe a duvida que talvez alguem responda agora
<Dead_Thinker> Boa noite :)
<Dead_Thinker> Alguém ai tá tendo problemas de acentos no Skype no Ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> isso e mais para a microsoft
<Dead_Thinker> astroo-, hum, imaginei que pudesse ser algum pacote que precisasse instalar, mas obrigado
<astroo-> nao sei...
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-10
<cyber> Alguem ?
<astroo-> eu sempre
<cyber> Portuga ?
<astroo-> sim
<cyber> Qto tempo meu amigo portuga kk
<astroo-> sim
<karbureto> boa noite glera
<karbureto> galera
<astroo-> ola
<karbureto> tem como agente baixar  video e musica do youtube
<karbureto> tem algum programa pra isso alguem conhece
<karbureto> pra ubuntu
<lieber> karbureto, o próprio navegador tem extensões que possibilitam o download
<lieber> na real você acha até página na web que faça isso
<lieber> procura no google: youtube to mp3 download
<karbureto> na central tem
<lieber> é tbm rola
<cyber> ...
<astroo-> sim...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<cyber> Bye brother
<astroo-> ciao e ve o privado
<Guest56664> Bom dia. ALguém saberia me ajudar para salvar opção de underscan via Nvidia no Ubuntu 14.04. Embora altere, em todo boot as configurações não são salvas e o problema do monitor retorna.
<Guest56664> ?*
<karbureto> bom dia galera
<tulio> bom dia galera
<Guest37072> alguém ai usa ou ja usou a FFTW para fortran?
<karbureto> Será que alguem pode me ajuda  abro um video na net com o ubuntu o video começa e para ????
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<amarelinho_EMO> Guest37072: nem sei se isso é de comer ou de passar no cabelo :P
<amarelinho_EMO> karbureto: uma vez tive um problema destes e era flash
<Joab> Bom Dia galera
<amarelinho_EMO> reinstalei e resolveu meu problema
<Joab> Ja trago um problema aqui
<mirqui> fala :)
<Joab> esta saindo som no meu fone mas quando desconecto o fone nao sai nos alto falantes
<mirqui> da uma olhada atraz no pc
<mirqui> vê se está plugado o autofalante
<Joab> e no meu not book
<mirqui> opa
<Joab> rsrsrs
<mirqui> então vê o controle de volume
<mirqui> e vê em configurações
<Guest37072> alguém ai usa ou ja usou a FFTW para fortran?
<mirqui> em algum lugar deve ser , ou seu autofalante do note pode estar queimado
<mirqui> fortran ainda existe esta linguagem ?
<Joab> eu tenho duall boot
<Joab> no windows esta de boa
<Joab> esta saindo som nos alto falantes de boa
<Joab> agora no ubuntu
<Joab> ta assim
<Joab> eu tenho instalado aqui o cadence
<mirqui> tenta instalar o vlc
<mirqui> e vê no que dá
<karbureto> Será que ninguem pode me ajuda com a minha duvida
<mirqui> fala karbureto?
<AsFelix> karbureto: o Joab já deu uma sugestão sobre seu problema
<karbureto> por exemplo  abro um video do face ele começa e logo em seguida para
<mirqui> o flash está atualizado?
<AsFelix> karbureto: acho que isso é problema com vídeos no facebook, pois em qualquer computador, com qualquer SO, em qualquer rede tenho esses problemas com vídeos do facebook
<karbureto> então eu so uso o ubuntu no Pc
<mirqui> mas o problema pode ser o face
<mirqui> e não o ubuntu ou flash
<mirqui> tenta abrir um vídeo no youtube
<mirqui> e vê o que dá
<karbureto> no youtube ta rodando normal
<mirqui> então , pode ser algo momentâneo no face
<karbureto> o ubuntu ta pedindo atualização so que ta falando que eu não tenho espaço suficiente
<karbureto> o que fazer
<mirqui> xiii, ai não sei te dizer , sou bnovo no ubuntu
<AsFelix> karbureto: arrume espaço no disco apagando coisas que sejam dispensáveis
<mirqui> mas tenta dimencionar as partições
<mirqui> mas não sei como fazer
<mirqui> tenta sudo apt-get autoremove
<mirqui> ele libera um bocado de espaço no disco
<mirqui> de trannqueiras que não se usa mais
<karbureto> sim eu fiz
<mirqui> liberou espaço?
<karbureto> muito ppuco
<mirqui> tem tbm o bleashbit na central de programas
<mirqui> libera um certo espaço tbm , dá uma olhada
<liberie> remove o cache do apt no var
<liberie> deve ter bastante .deb por la
<gioferrer> Bom dia pessoal
<gioferrer> Bom companheiro. baixei o programa google-webdesigner e na instalação dois cliques padrão no pacote, fui redirecionado para central de programas do UBUNTU. Tudo certo. mas assim que instalei o referido programa, apareceram muitos problemas na minha máquina. como lentidão, travamento e outros. Quero desinstalá-lo, contudo, não existe essa opção na central de programas e tbm não consigo desinstalá-lo via terminal, diz 
<gioferrer> alguém sabe a respeito?
<gioferrer> galera - google-webdesigner - cuidado com esse programa
<gioferrer> ele não me dá a possibilidade de desinstalar
<gioferrer> alguém?
<gioferrer> ???
<gioferrer> Bom galera. baixei o programa google-webdesigner e na instalação dois cliques padrão no pacote, fui redirecionado para central de programas do UBUNTU. Tudo certo. mas assim que instalei o referido programa, apareceram muitos problemas na minha máquina. como lentidão, travamento e outros. Quero desinstalá-lo, contudo, não existe essa opção na central de programas e tbm não consigo desinstalá-lo via terminal, diz que n
<gioferrer> alguém sabe algo a respeito, de como desinstalar?
<gioferrer> ninguém responde
<Elfon> gioferrer: osudo apt-get remove Nome_do_Pacote
<Elfon> gioferrer: sudo apt-get remove Nome_do_Pacote
<gioferrer> não funciona, ja tentei
<gioferrer> tentei inclusive como ROOT
<Elfon> qual a mensagem?
<gioferrer> espere
<AsFelix> qual a extensão do pacote de instalação que você baixou?
<gioferrer> acho que esta funcionando
<gioferrer> .deb
<gioferrer> .deb 64 bits
<gioferrer> Elfon, valeu
<gioferrer> eu estava errando na sintaxe
<gioferrer> estava errado sudo apt-get remove google_webdesigner
<gioferrer> é sem o Underline, assim: sudo apt-get remove google-webdesigner
<Elfon> gioferrer: é só vc escrever as primeiras letras do nome do pacote e apertar TAB
<Elfon> ele completa pra vc :)
<Elfon> tipow... apt-get remove googl + TAB
<Elfon> ou ele mostra uma lista
<gioferrer> legal essa dica
<Elfon> evita escrever o nome errado
<gioferrer> eu tinha lido algo a respeito, estudado na verdade, mas viciei instalar só da central
<gioferrer> verdade
<AsFelix> então para desinstalar vc faz um: "sudo dpkg -r nome-do-pacote.deb"
<gioferrer> bom, desse jeito é novo pra mim
<gioferrer> deixa eu fazer umas tentativas
<gioferrer> muito bom esse chat
<gioferrer> valeu galera
<gioferrer> volto em 40 minutos
<gioferrer> mas deixo aqui minhas impressões do programa
<gioferrer> que desinstalei
<gioferrer> dando o feedback a respeito do que eu pude fazer antes de todos os problemas que tive com esse programa. Bom ele promete assustar alguns gigantes, no entanto, essa fase beta está muito instável e fica difícil para teste.
<gioferrer> a interface é intuitíva, entretanto, o zoom é uma bosta
<gioferrer> mas na parte das div's, nossa me surpreendeu
<gioferrer> escrever as linhas de código é uma mão na roda para quem quer programar um site do ero
<gioferrer> zero
<gioferrer> t+
<karbureto> boa tarde
<karbureto> eu uso o ubuntu e não consigo ver o os videos do meu face inteiros
<karbureto> alguem pode me ajudar
<amarelinho_EMO> karbureto: que paia vei
<karbureto> como assim ???
<karbureto> não entendi]
<amarelinho_EMO> que ruim
<karbureto> não sei o que pode ser
<karbureto> porque no meu celular roda normal
<gioferrer> espere, ja te falo
<gioferrer> eu tive o mesmo problema
<gioferrer> ja te falo
<Renato> Boa tarde
<Rudolf> tarde
<amarelinho_EMO> Tarrrde cumpadre
<gioferrer> então meu jovem, vc ja instalou os pacotes de codecs
<gioferrer> ?
<gioferrer> karbureto?...
<gioferrer> eu resolvi o meu problema de vídeos da seguinte forma
<gioferrer> como eu ja havia instalado, reinstalar por cima não resolvia então via terminal eu fiz assim
<gioferrer> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gioferrer> sudo apt-get auto-cleam
<gioferrer> e depois reinstalar de novo
<gioferrer> mas dessa vez eu usei a central de programas do ubuntu
<gioferrer> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<gioferrer> pra mim funcionou
<gioferrer> se alguém tiver uma idéia melhor
<gioferrer> posta aí
<cesarlimabr> Olá pessoal, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 14.10 no virtual box mas surge um problema no gráfico e fica quadriculado, alguem já passou por este experiencia?
<karbureto> vou fazer isso agora vamos ver no que da
<karbureto> eu não consigo instala da erro
<karbureto> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Elfon> Pessoal, qual o comando pra verificar se o servidor samba tá rodando?
<amarelinho_EMO> ps aux | grep smb
<amarelinho_EMO> nmap localhost
<amarelinho_EMO> de um windows \\ipservidorsamba
<Elfon> amarelinho_EMO: caraca...o firewall tá desabilitado e não acha nem a past do meu pc
<amarelinho_EMO> Elfon: instalar o samba é uma coisa, compartilhar uma pasta é outra
<Elfon> amarelinho_EMO: o kd efaz isso automaticamente :)
<Elfon> kde*
<amarelinho_EMO> S
<amarelinho_EMO> Não uso kde a tanto tempo
<amarelinho_EMO> nu, muito mesmo
<Elfon> então...ele não acha
<Elfon> só colocando o ip
<Elfon> aí vai
<Elfon> mas rastrear rede não
<Elfon> amarelinho_EMO: outra coisa...já instalou o emissor de NFe ?
<amarelinho_EMO> Elfon: não
<amarelinho_EMO> Isso é de comer ou de passar no cabelo?
<Elfon> hahaha
<Elfon> o emissor de nf da sefaz sp
<Elfon> era pra não ter dor de cabeça...é em java
<Elfon> mas não funfa :(
<cyberworld> wat?
<cyberworld> tao falando de biscoito irlandes?
<karbureto> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Guest3455> alguem ai usa ou já usou a biblioteca FFTW em fortran?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hernanpa> ok, muito obrigado por atender! Queria saber como faço para carregar o ubuntu para bootar de um pendrive
<astroo-> esta no site oficial do ubuntu na parte dos downlaods a explicar
<hernanpa> no ubuntu-br?
<astroo-> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<EuMesmo> Boa Noite pessoal.
<EuMesmo> acabei de instalar o debian
<EuMesmo> naao sei nada dele ainda
<EuMesmo> tava querendo acessar um irc deles aqui mas n consigo
<EuMesmo> alguem pode me ajudar
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e ##debian-br
<EuMesmo> pois e. eu entro no terminal mas n da
<EuMesmo> uee
<astroo-> usa https://kiwiirc.com/client
<EuMesmo> queria saber como faco pra ver se a instalacao foi perfeita
<EuMesmo> como instalar adobe flash
<EuMesmo> rsrsrs
<EuMesmo> eiiitaaa vida nova de linux e um misterio
<EuMesmo> hehehehehehe
<EuMesmo> ubuntu e mais facil
<EuMesmo> rsrs
<astroo-> usa 2 boot entretanto e tem os 2
<EuMesmo> vou estudar mais linux
<EuMesmo> o astroo te falar
<EuMesmo> e mais seguro ne
<amarelinho_EMO> Mexe com isso nao
<amarelinho_EMO> eu uso windows aqui e morro de felicidade EuMesmo
<amarelinho_EMO> :P
<EuMesmo> hehehehehe
<EuMesmo> eu tenho tique com windows
<EuMesmo> nao me sinto bem!!
<EuMesmo> fica parecendo que sempre estou sendo vigiado ou que sempre tem um virus tentando quebrar a seguranca do meu computador
<EuMesmo> hehehehhe
<EuMesmo> tipo isso!
<EuMesmo> o povo fala que linux e seguro demais
<astroo-> de longe mas e preciso saber configurar
<EuMesmo> dependendo
<EuMesmo> eu ate volto pro ubunto hoje mesmo
<EuMesmo> hehehehehehe
<EuMesmo> ja tive tanto trabalho pra instalar o debian.
<astroo-> tem os 2 instalados que mal nao faz
<amarelinho_EMO> EuMesmo: cara, tira o cabo de rede do pc e seu windows vai ficar bem
<amarelinho_EMO> não tem erro EuMesmo
<amarelinho_EMO> :P
<EuMesmo> hehehehehehehe
<EuMesmo> desse jeito
<EuMesmo> to estudando pelo foca linux
<EuMesmo> cara massa demais
<EuMesmo> linux tem que expandir
<astroo-> e esta infelizmente via android
<EuMesmo> ouy
<EuMesmo> saindo aqui galera
<EuMesmo> estudar esse sistema aqui
<EuMesmo> abraco!
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-11
<Elfon_> xGrind: iae
<dk_millares> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<ule> alguem ai eh usuario de algum forum?
<niquelnausea> forum ubuntu-br
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<gabriel> boa noite, estou procurando um tutorial p instalar ubuntu no msm pc que usa w8.1
<Dead_Thinker> Bom dia :)
<Dead_Thinker> No 14.10, após fazer um teste com as contas do sistema, vinculei, depois desvinculei o Facebook, o ícone de email (Empathy) agora fica constante no tray, há alguma forma de desativá-lo sem remover o pacote?
<Dead_Thinker> Tentei apagar alguns arquivos de config do empathy mas não funcionou :)
<Guest4406> Olá. Será que alguém poderia me ajudar com umas perguntas de software!!!!
<Guest4406> Tenho um Processador intel r Atom tm, 1,60GHz e um RAM 2,00 Gb. Num pequeno Acer 10 polegadas. Tenho no momento um Windows 7 que deixa esse pequeno PC pior queuma lesma
<Guest4406> Se eu por Ubuntu, ele vai se tornar veloz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<ule> mirqui: e ai blz
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<guest0001> ola boa tarde, estou querendo experimentar o ubuntu. tenho atualmente um notebook lenovo thinkpad processador core 2 duo 4 gb de ram 200gb de hd e uso windows 7. ja baixei o ubuntu versao 32 bits como faço para instalar em meu pc
<Tiba765> Preciso de ajuda, atualizei o ubuntu para 0 14.04 e só consigo logar via Gnome, se tento logar no modo padrão da tela de login a tela fica preta, apenas com o ponteiro do mouse.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<game16> óla
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<dk_millares> boa tarde
<Leandro_Dias> Boa tarde amigos, estou em extase, pois instalei ontem o Ubuntu! Preciso da ajuda de vocês, Estou compartilhando uma pasta do Windows e tentando acessar pelo samba, consegui enxergar o pc, porem ao tentar conectar me pede usuario e senha, e não estou conseguindo passar desse ponto.
<dk_millares> Leandro_Dias boa tarde
<dk_millares> seguiu algum tutorial?
<Leandro_Dias> tentei vários, porem nenhum explica como conseguir o login do windows, explica apenas que tem que ser utilizado
<Leandro_Dias> tentei criar um usuario com senha no windows, mas não deu.
<dk_millares> na verdade, eu sempre usei o contrario
<dk_millares> do windows acessando o linux
<Leandro_Dias> infelizmente estou com o linux apenas no portatil por enquanto
<dk_millares> entendi
<dk_millares> vc quer simplesmente do seu ubuntu acessar um compartilhamento no windows
<Leandro_Dias> isso
<Leandro_Dias> a pasta já esta compartilhada, e acessada por outros pc-windows
<dk_millares> Leandro_Dias: http://askubuntu.com/questions/489337/cant-access-windows-share
<Rnb> CD do ubuntu alguem ai tem como me enviar?
<renato> olá
<Rudolf> olá
<Guest40584> tem como instalar impressora epson com tanque de tinta no ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-04-12
<Mouver> alguém participou da maratona de programação em uberlandia hoje?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<estranhu> olá
<estranhu> Tudo certo povo?
<eumesmo> hi
<JToledo> Bom dia galera...
<lieber> diaa
<Dead_Thinker> Bom dia :)
<mirqui> bom tarde :)
<Guest87245> alguém usa ou usou FFTW para fortran?
<Guest87245> alguém usa ou usou FFTW para fortran?
<ule> FFTW
<ule> nem sei q isso mano
<mirqui> fortram é uma linguagem das antigas
<mirqui> acho que antes do cobol
<mirqui> mas não sei se ainda usam
<ule> to ligado
<ule> acho q so alguns bancos ainda tem algum legado com isso
<ule> pelo menos eu sei q o HSBC ainda tinha
<ule> mas estavam migrando tudo para dotnet e java
<mirqui> eu ví algo sobre esta linguagem a uns 35 anos atraz
<mirqui> no tempo que o computador era ligado na tv
<ule> mirqui: vc lida com programacao?
<mirqui> ahaha não , só sou curioso
<mirqui> vc já ouviu falar das revistas imput?
<mirqui> input
<ule> mirqui: nunca
<mirqui> eram do tempo do cp400 , 500 , mmx , cinclair
<mirqui> nelas eu ví algo sobre fortram e cobol
<mirqui> mas só citar , nada de especial
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<anaconda> Boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<Guest66601> Alguem poderia me informar, qual sera a nova versao LTS do Ubuntu???
<Guest66601> depois da 14.04
<astroo-> 14.10 e existe a 15 em versao beta
<Guest66601> mas me refiro LTS pronta?
<astroo-> 14.10
<Guest66601> Ela é LTS ???
<astroo-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_14.10
<Guest66601> O que encontrei é que será a 16.04 !!!!!!
<astroo-> ok
<Guest66601> caramba vou esperar mais 02 anos
<Rudolf> tudum tz
<Rudolf> o cara não lê a documentação
<LeandroLuiz> kkkkkkkkk
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-12
<Rodrigo> oi
<Rodrigo> boa noite
<Rodrigo> cara, tem como eu ter uma subrede com um roteador e conseguir que um pc dessa subrede peque o ip de um rede externa?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloH> oi
<PauloH> bom dia
<PauloH> alguém ai sabe como fazer o android rodar no virtual box,baixei a iso mais ta num deteting android e não sai disso
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Elfon> tem como desativar a senha somente para update?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cbterra> msg cbterra identify matbiel
<Cbterra> boa noite a todos
<Cbterra> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 15.10 em um pc com uma placa nvidia 6200 turbocache mas sempre da erro no drive de video
<Cbterra> alguem pode ajudar
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Cbterra> blz...
<Cbterra> ja instalei os drives da nvidia 304.131 mas fica muito lento ai voltei para os nouveau mesmo mas da erro
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<tonao35> bom dia,  meu note asus x450l o touchpad nao funciona no ubuntu. gostaria de ajuda pra resolver isso. ja tentei alguns tutoriais e nunca deu certo
<je4npw> Opa, alguém sabe se já existe solução para os grupo que não aparecem no skype?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<hggdh> je4npw: skype não é mantido por nos; melhor verificar em https://community.skype.com, ou outro site da Microsoft
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> ola
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta com algum problema no ubuntu
<astroo-> so o freenode tem problema
<nuno_nunes> pk
<astroo-> possivel ataque de alguem
<nuno_nunes> ok
<nuno_nunes> :p
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-14
<subzero_> alguem on?
<subzero_> KurtKraut, me responda uma coisa
<rafael> o/
<subzero_> rafael,
<subzero_> ptt
<subzero_> pq nao ligam com os da argentina
<subzero_> e chile?
<rafael> ptt?
<subzero_> kk
<subzero_> falando na tv q a russia
<subzero_> chegou proximo de 1 destroyer americano
<subzero_> http://g1.globo.com/mundo/noticia/2016/04/avioes-que-sobrevoaram-navio-americano-respeitaram-regras.html
<cach> oia
<cach> !
<shallwe> bom dia
<shallwe> interessante ubuntu 16.04 já ta bem bom :)
<cach> DiA!
<shallwe> a central de aplicativos já está tudo funcionando
<hggdh> !pastebin
<lubotu2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<YokoBR> hi guys
<YokoBR> galera, tenho uma rede 192.168.0.1, com mascara 255.255.0.0
<YokoBR> teoricamente posso configurar meu range do dhcp entre 192.168.0.2 a 192.168.255.254 correto?
<YokoBR> no entanto os computadores só pegam a faixa 192.168.0.2-192.168.0.254
<YokoBR> no dhcp
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<subzero_> astroo-,
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-15
<heryhelder> Alguém sabe como eu coloco o empathy e o evolution pra rodar em background? Uso gnome 3.18.
<YokoBR> fala pessoal
<YokoBR> to quebrando a cabeça no #ubuntu, mas ta dificil
<YokoBR> to com um servidor ubuntu, e um problema gigante: tenho mais que 254 hosts
<astroo-> ola
<YokoBR> não to conseguindo configurar a rede de forma que o dhcp atenda a todos os hosts
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<YokoBR> tenho 2 placas de rede, uma externa, ligada ao link dedicado, uma interna ligada ao switch e dois ap's
<YokoBR> a placa interna tem o ip 192.168.0.1 255.255.0.0, e criei 2 interfaces virtuais, com ips 192.168.1.1 e 192.168.2.1 ambos com mascara 255.255.0.0, pra testar, e configurei 3 ranges pra essas 3 interfaces no dhcp server
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, Seu netmask está errado.
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, O único possível para uma rede iniciando em 192.168.0.algumacoisa é 255.255.255.0
<YokoBR> KurtKraut: mudei pra 172.16.0.1 255.255.0.0
<YokoBR> só preciso ter tipo 350 hosts na rede
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, Se você fará uma rede local com IPs 172.16.algumacoisa.outracoisa e todos os IPs estarão no mesmo OSI Layer 2, o netmask correto é 255.240.0.0
<YokoBR> nao tem essa opção de netmask, KurtKraut
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, como assim 'não tem essa opção de netmask'?
<YokoBR> fiz isso
<YokoBR> 10.100.0.1 255.255.252.0. DHCP range 10.100.0.1 - 10.100.3.254
<YokoBR> no equipamento é um select, não tem essa opção
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, AHhhhhh, você está configurando um equipamento e não um roteador Linux.
<YokoBR> é e não é
<YokoBR> é uma distro ubuntu pra redes
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, qual o nome desse treco?
<YokoBR> zentyal
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, Bem, 255.255.252.0 é um /22, o que dá 1024 IPs no total. Então esse netmask com o range que você passou está tecnicamente correto.
<YokoBR> KurtKraut: valeu cara :)
<YokoBR> Hj tive esse problema
<YokoBR> 1 cara tinha 5 devices, estourou meu bom e velho 192.168.0.1 255.255.255.0
<KurtKraut> YokoBR, Estás precisando por o estudo de netmask em dia hein.
<YokoBR> passei em redes na faculdade colando :(
<KurtKraut> E você esperava aprender algo útil e aplicável no mundo real na faculdade?
<sysroOt> o RC do Ubuntu 16.04 não sairia hoje?
<sysroOt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<YokoBR> vdd cara
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<renebarbosa> forget it
<renebarbosa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<renebarbosa> todas as imagens são RC a partir de ontem
<H3ruS> quase la .... lts 16.04
<AbsTradELic> ok
<AbsTradELic> bom dia
<cach> koe
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<cach> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<cach> fora os problemas mas enfim..
<cach> tamos aí
<cach> mirqui huashusauhsahusa Agora que me iguei do apelido...
<cach> Devia ter colocado mIRQUI!!!
<mirqui> saudosismo cach :)
<cach> mirqui nem me fala, velhos tempos!!!
<subzero> http://exame.abril.com.br/brasil/noticias/milhares-prometem-cancelaco-se-operadoras-imporem-limites
<hggdh> subzero: sem politica ou similaar aqui, por favor
<subzero> H3ruS, postei
<subzero> link sobre operadoras
<subzero> de telecom
<subzero> é um assunto interligado
<subzero> com informatica
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> subzero: uma frase completa por linha.
 * hggdh considera a opção de *novamente* retirar subzero do canal
<H3ruS> '-'
<H3ruS> q q ta conteseno
<hggdh> nada de mais, apenas subzero
<hggdh> ;status
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<nuno_nunes> estive a mudar o meu linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> giro
<nuno_nunes> agora parece o 10 dentro do ubuntu
<astroo-> e o que saiu hoje?
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nuno_nunes> Transformar o debian ou ubuntu em windows 10: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Windows+10+Transformation+Pack?content=171327
<merlim> ola ovo
<merlim> povo*
<Romildo_Vitorino> boa tarde pessoal. existe alguma forma de editar uma imagem de instalação do ubuntu? trocando a versao do kernel presente na imagem de instalação por outra? pesquisei sobre o remastersys mas ele cria uma iso baseada em um sistema ja instalado, o que eu preciso é alterar um cd de instalação
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Romildo_Vitorino> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<KurtKraut> Romildo_Vitorino, É possível sim. Se não me falha a memória chama-se 'remaster'. A única distro que facilitava (e acho que não facilita mais) isso era a OpenSUSE.
<KurtKraut> Romildo_Vitorino, É possível fazer isso com o Ubuntu mas vai dar um trabalho tão grande que dificilmente compensará
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. entendo. obrigado pela informação
<barna> existia um programa chamado uck se não me engano pra isso.
<barna> foi descontinuado. :( https://sourceforge.net/projects/uck/
<Romildo_Vitorino> acho que vou ter que esperar atualizarem a versao do kernel que vem no instalador do ubuntu 16.04 pra poder usar a distro
<Romildo_Vitorino> com o kernel 4.4 meu pc nao da video de jeito nenhum. o problema foi resolvido na 4.5
<Romildo_Vitorino> vou ter que esperar entao
<KurtKraut> Romildo_Vitorino, Se eu não me engano o Ubuntu 16.04 é o kernel 4.4 mesmo :/
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu sei, mas deve atualizar depois pra outra versao
<Romildo_Vitorino> pra mim outra solução seria atualizar a partir da 15.10 e dar boot pelo kernel 4.2 que funciona normalmente.
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas quando penso no tamanho do download com essa net pessima fico desanimado
<barna> Romildo_Vitorino, quando vc instala vc consegue acessar linha de comando?
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao consigo seguer rodar via live cd. nao é que o sistema nao funcione, so nao da video de jeito nenhum. ele carrega ate o inicio da instalação mas sem mostrar nada na tela. é problema do kernel com meu video integrado radeon hd6530
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, qual é o live cd que estas a usar
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho amd e não tenh problemas
<astroo-> ola
<Romildo_Vitorino> nuno_nunes ubuntu 16.04
<Romildo_Vitorino> é problema com o kernel 4.4 aparentemente so afeta alguns modelos de placa de video
<nuno_nunes> pois os amd com os novos kernels 4.5 não dão rande coisa
<nuno_nunes> dão erro
<Romildo_Vitorino> pelo menos na minha maquina funcionou com o 4.5 quando testei
<nuno_nunes> o meu nao funciona :s
<nuno_nunes> porque é tudo amd
<Romildo_Vitorino> so o 4.4 que a tela do video fica desligada
<nuno_nunes> o meu linux onde estou tem o kernel 4.4.3 e não dá problema
<nuno_nunes> porque não tem driver proprietario
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> andei vendo na net que o problema desaparece com o kernel 4.4.5.xxx mas a 16.04 ta versao 4.4.4.xxx
<nuno_nunes> o meu manjaro tem o kernel 4.4.5 e funciona bem
<nuno_nunes> mas o opensuse da erro :S com kernel 4.5
<nuno_nunes> dá erro de apci e nem abre
<nuno_nunes> e nem sinal de vida
<Romildo_Vitorino> ate hoje so usei ubuntu mesmo. preguiça e falta de uma net decente pra baixar varias .isos pra testar
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, faz download por torrent
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro chega bem para o que faço
<rmzt> Romildo_Vitorino, que net vc utiliza, de qual operadora e qual velocidade?
<nuno_nunes> se usas-se a minha até ficavas de boca aberta
<nuno_nunes> aqui onde estou nem a 2 mb/s dá
<nuno_nunes> .d
<rmzt> nuno_nunes, 2Mbps eu onsidero o basico... é o minimo pra se navegar!!!
<Romildo_Vitorino> rmzt, uso net a radio de um provedor local, acredi que ele contrata da finada gvt
<nuno_nunes> e quando uso movel nem 3G usa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> quanto a velocidade isso variiiiiaaaa muiiitttoooo
<rmzt> complicado a questão de link....
<rmzt> tenho 5Mbps em casa...
<Romildo_Vitorino> vai de 10kb ate 400kb
<Romildo_Vitorino> depende do humor dela
<Romildo_Vitorino> kkkkk
<nuno_nunes> o 2G nem a 100 kb/s chea
<nuno_nunes> chega
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rmzt> mas qdo precisso baixar uns torrents por exemplo... deixo pra fazer na empresa..... que da 300Mbps.
<rmzt> Romildo_Vitorino, nuno_nunes , onde vcs moram?
<nuno_nunes> tens fibra 300 mb/s???
<Romildo_Vitorino> agora que a vivo comprou a gvt era uma vez a unica operadora que tinha uma internet decente
<nuno_nunes> eu em portugal
<rmzt> tem fibra de 40Gbps amigo...
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> santa rita, paraiba, brasil
<rmzt> legal....
<nuno_nunes> 40 gbps???
<rmzt> sou de Londrina - Paraná,,,
<rmzt> sim....
<nuno_nunes> aqui nem isso
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. humilhou....
<rmzt> não... que é isso....
<nuno_nunes> a net mais rapida está no japão
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rmzt> trabalho em uma operadora de telefonia...
<rmzt> por isso os links aqui são brutos...
<nuno_nunes> eu faço downloads num link holandes
<nuno_nunes> que os downloads numa net 100 mb/s chega a 13 mb/s
<Romildo_Vitorino> aqui é o fim do mundo mesmo. onde eu modo de operadora so tem a oi e ela nunca se interessou de por banda larga na minha linha telefonica
<rmzt> nuno_nunes, mais em portugal? em teoria a Net ai deveria ser bem melhor que no brasil!!!
<Romildo_Vitorino> e usar internet de celular. jamais
<rmzt> Romildo_Vitorino, cidade muito pequena?
<nuno_nunes> eu uso a net de telemovel
<nuno_nunes> em 4G a mim chega a 50 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> nem tanto, a cidade aqui é a terceira maior do estado. a operadora é que nao presta mesmo
<rmzt> Romildo_Vitorino, já trabalhei na oi.... qdo era Brasil telecom.... e cara.... eles são fodas... nao se preocupam com upgrades....
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo nos :p
<rmzt> opa nuno_nunes o 4G e top!!!
<Romildo_Vitorino> bah. la na empresa onde trabalho a cabeação deles que passa na rua e atende a empresa tem 30 anos de idade
<nuno_nunes> em 3G anda nos 8 mb/s
<nuno_nunes> e em 2 G nem a 100 kb/s
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Romildo_Vitorino> de muito antes da privatização
<Romildo_Vitorino> vc ja pode imaginar o lixo que é
<nuno_nunes> onde
<nuno_nunes> :D
<rmzt> nuno_nunes, 3G aqui não passa de 7Mbps... mas só comercializam 1Mbps...
<Romildo_Vitorino> basta um chuva pros telefones darem pane
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho contrato ilimitado por 13 euros mes
<rmzt> galera... um abraço... tenho que sair.... fim de expediente... grande abraço a todos!
<nuno_nunes> ate 150 mb/s :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> blz. boa noite
<nuno_nunes> estar a fazer 400 mb/s de updates
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> quem me dera aqui fosse assim
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a brincar
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> ups
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a fazer 400 mb de update
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm
<nuno_nunes> eu mudei o unity para cinnamon
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu me acostumei ao unity e queria ver como ficou passando a barra lateral pra parte de baixo
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas ta dificil...
<nuno_nunes> o unity no ubuntu 14.04 sai do nada
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu to usando ele. nao tenho problemas. ta bem estavel. o chato sao os programas em versoes defasadas
<nuno_nunes> a mim fazia logoff
<nuno_nunes> mas agora nao faz
<Romildo_Vitorino> sempre tem alguma coisa ne.
<Romildo_Vitorino> vou reiniciar.
<nuno_nunes> Romildo_Vitorino, https://i.imgur.com/YrRdbU7.png
<Romildo_Vitorino> opensuse. ja ouvi dizer que é a distro que melhor incorpora o kde
<Romildo_Vitorino> pena que a iso dela é enorme
<nuno_nunes> sao 4 gb :D
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso rolling distro :D
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho windows 10, ubuntu, debian, manjaro, opensuse e mageia
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> muitas atualizações ne. aqui no brasil as operadoras tao querendo colocar franquias na internet. nao vai dar pra ficar baixando a vontade como se faz agora
<Romildo_Vitorino> imagina vc com um limite de 10gb por mes
<nuno_nunes> aqui a net ilimitada (15 gb) na movel
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> acabando os 10gb bloqueiam sua net, ou vc pagaria pra copntinuar usando
<nuno_nunes> aqui nao acontece isso
<nuno_nunes> d
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> pois aqui vai acontecer se nao fizerem nada
<nuno_nunes> pois:d
<nuno_nunes> :p
<Romildo_Vitorino> bom, vc sabe se tem algum jeito de usar a imagem iso pra atualizar de dentro do proprio ubuntu, ou seja, montando pra fazer a atualização?
<nuno_nunes> nao
<Romildo_Vitorino> é. na epoca que usavam o cd alternate dava pra fazer isso adcionando o cd como repositorio
<nuno_nunes> mas agora nao da
<nuno_nunes> :|
<Romildo_Vitorino> pois é
<Romildo_Vitorino> tem jeito nao. vou deixar a maquina atualziando a noite toda
<nuno_nunes> eu deixei de usar ubuntu desde da versao 12.04
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu nao gostei da versao 12.04. era muito pesada
<Romildo_Vitorino> as coisas melhoraram nas versoes seguintes
<nuno_nunes> o unity é igual ao windows vista
<nuno_nunes> :|
<nuno_nunes> usa muita ram
<Romildo_Vitorino> e essa 16.04 traz umas mudanças interessantes
<nuno_nunes> mas cpu amd e graficas amd dao erro
<Romildo_Vitorino> seu opensuse usa o plasma 5?
<nuno_nunes> :S
<nuno_nunes> sim usa
<nuno_nunes> ate o manjaro usa
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> 2 gb de ram ocupada :d
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu tive problemas com o kde 5. depois de alguns minutos usando travava td.
<Romildo_Vitorino> nao tinha esse problema no kde 4
<nuno_nunes> o meu kde 5 funciona muito bem
<nuno_nunes> o manjaro passou do kde 4 para o 5 gradualmente
<Romildo_Vitorino> achei o kde 5 um belo sistema. deve ser problema com meu video
<Romildo_Vitorino> nunca mais pego maquina com radeon
<nuno_nunes> eu uso radeon
<nuno_nunes> e estou a usar driver free
<nuno_nunes> mas no manjaro uso driver proprietario
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu nao faço questao de driver proprietario. nao uso pra jogos
<Romildo_Vitorino> queria que o free funcionasse
<Romildo_Vitorino> mas ta dificil
<nuno_nunes> o meu funcina muito bem
<Romildo_Vitorino> sorte sua
<nuno_nunes> no opensuse e no debina
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu uso driver proprietario no manjaro, mageia e ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu ja usei debian 8.3 mas tive problema com audio e os programas sao meio defasados
<nuno_nunes> errado
<nuno_nunes> eu nunca tive problemas com os audios
<nuno_nunes> ja o pclinuxos já não digo nada
<nuno_nunes> :d
<Romildo_Vitorino> meu audio é via
<Romildo_Vitorino> pessimo
<Romildo_Vitorino> os realtec sao bons
<nuno_nunes> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<Romildo_Vitorino> o problema do debian é que vc tem mecher num monte de coisa pra ficar bom, so vem prontinho mesmo se vc usar o ambiente padrao que é o gnome
<nuno_nunes> depdende
<nuno_nunes> eu instalei o kde logo de raiz
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> eu ja usei kde na epoca do kurumim
<nuno_nunes> mas eu usei 3 dvds
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> eu utilizo linux desde 2003
<Romildo_Vitorino> depois disso passei por gnome e fiquei nele
<nuno_nunes> :d
<nuno_nunes> eu nao gosto do gnome 3
<nuno_nunes> prefiro o mate
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> o kde tinha uma coisa irritante, aquele tal kde wallet, ficava pedidndo senha pra tudo. resolveram isso?
<hugutux> xfce é legal!
<Romildo_Vitorino> hugutux, de fato. é estavel e leve. mas ta meio feinho ne
<hugutux> [Romildo_Vitorino]: ele é muito leve mano, e funcional como você disse! acho que beleza não se põe na mesa
<hugutux> uahsuahs
<Romildo_Vitorino> humm. mas entre a feia e a gostosa vc fica com a gostosa ne não?
<nuno_nunes> eu tambem eu acho irritante
<nuno_nunes> eu entrei dentro da kde wallet e mandei desativar isso
<hugutux> depende do proposito, aushaush.. maaaas!
<nuno_nunes> eu ja usei xfce e não gostei nada
<nuno_nunes> :d
<Romildo_Vitorino> nossa. o cara usa cyberscrpt achei que nem existia mais
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho o cyberscript
<nuno_nunes> mas eu uso o hexchat no windows e linux
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> xfce é o substituto natural do gnome 2. mas é carente de um melhor acabamento e recursos
<nuno_nunes> o mate é fork do gnome 2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> em termos de interface o kde é o mais bonito, o windows 10 é uma copia dele
<Romildo_Vitorino> entre os dois prefiro o visual do kde
<nuno_nunes> o windows 10 é bom :D
<Romildo_Vitorino> é. mas da uns xiliques de vez em quando
<Romildo_Vitorino> deixa a inicialização rapida ativada e vc vai ver que depois de alguns dias ele vai dar uma travada geral
<nuno_nunes> eu vou sair
<Romildo_Vitorino> blz. ate
<astroo-> ate
<nuno_nunes> eu nao tirei a inicializacao rapida
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> de volta
<nuno_nunes> boas hggdh
<nuno_nunes> :D
#ubuntu-br 2016-04-17
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<subzer0s> alguem
<subzer0s> online?
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-10
<ramrebol_> Boa noite!  Estou usando um pc com keyboard em espanho...  Como fazo para escrever caracteres em portugues?  Obrigado!
<astroo-> bem-vindo
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<danilo> ramrebol_: conseguiu resolver a questão do teclado? os teclados que não tem ç você geralmente tecla o acento agudo antes do c para fazer o ç
<danilo> os outros caracteres que estiverem faltando você pode tentar ir apertando o shift junto com outras telclas para tentar descobrir onde fica os acentos
<ramrebol_> por exemplo, não posso escrever "ã", só "~a". Eu sim posso escrever "á, â". Também não posso escrever ç.
<ramrebol_> Obrigado danilo, eu tentei de muitas maneiras, e busquei em google também
<danilo> os teclados geralmente tem 4 níveis de caracteres, você usa o shift para o segundo nível, o terceiro nível varia, para mim é o Alt Gr (o alt direito), o quarto nível é o shift mais a tecla do terceiro nível, por exemplo shift+AltGr+Y = ¥
<danilo> então você pode ir tentando as teclas dos 4 níveis
<danilo> achei isso aqui: http://kbd-intl.narod.ru/english/layouts
<danilo> parece que o ã é AltGr+4, vê se funciona
<danilo> ramrebol_: ^
<ramrebol_> danilo: com AltGr+4 tenho "~a", mas não "ã"
<ramrebol_> não sabia do tercer e quarto nível, obrigado. Tentei agora mas não aparecem os caracteres
<ramrebol_> ((uma solução ruim é trocar do teclado na configuração, e tentar adivinhar onde estão os simbolos. Mas eu gostaria não fazer isso
<danilo> ramrebol_: tem também a opção de você usar os códigos unicode, você tecla ctrl+shift+U, vai aparecer um u, então você digita o código hexadecimal do caractere e tecla espaço, por exemplo (ctrl+shift+U)e3 = ã, vê se funciona
<danilo> aqui tem uma tabela com os códigos: http://www.utf8-chartable.de
<ramrebol_> obrigado danilo !!
<hggdh> apenas para referencia, dado que meu teclado é US. Eu uso o teclado US International with dead keys Sob UNity e Gnome. Posso acentuar tudo que desejo, usando -- por exemplo: '~' segudo de 'a' fica 'ã'
<hggdh> ou á, ou à, ou ä,ou â. Não necessito usar a tecla compose.
<hggdh> já no KDE... teria que usar compose
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-11
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-12
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<crypton> Eaew
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-14
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> feliz páscoa :)
<Porvoero> hi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cabuloso> 17.04 rodando redondo. Muito bom o desempenho (mesmo do Unity).
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ca_ds> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/ubuntu-18-04-ship-gnome-desktop-not-unity
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-04-16
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<claudio-tux> boa noite
<claudio-tux> sem querer excluir a notificação do thunderbird  no meu unity 16.04
<claudio-tux> alguem sabe como reinctalar?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-09
<gilmar2121212134> Oi?
<astroo-> ola
<gilmar2121212134> Usa ubuntu?
<astroo-> nao
<gilmar2121212134> usa qual?
<astroo-> se tens alguma duvida poe e da 1 bom tempo pela possivel resposta de alguem
<amatias> Ola
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-10
<McLaw> e ae
#ubuntu-br 2018-04-14
<eremita> boa noite pessoal tudo bom? tô pesquisando uma placa wifi boa que funcione beleza no ubuntu (cujos os drivers sejam open source). Não achei respostas satisfatórias no google.
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<eremita> astroo-: tô muito bem!
<eremita> porra galera fiz a pergunta ontem e até agora vcs não responderam! fala sério!
#ubuntu-br 2019-04-11
<marquezini> o/
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-06
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh , como vai você ?
<hggdh> mirqui:
<hggdh> por cá tudo bem ainda
<mirqui> que bom, aqui também estamos bem
<mirqui> estou vendo uma entravista de um matemático americano sobrea covid
<mirqui> está falando da pandemia + tempo de crise aguda
<mirqui> os óbitos dobram a cada 3 dias
<mirqui> o brasil ainda não chegou a esta faze
<mirqui> fase*
<hggdh> ainda não. Mas vai. Procure por series exponenciais (ou crescimento exponencial)
<mirqui> sim , eu estudei isto em estatística
<mirqui> e o pior é que muita gente aqui no brasil , não respeita a quarentena
<mirqui> sim , o pior está por vir
<mirqui> estão fazendo um monte de hospitais de campo
<mirqui> vão testar uma terapia nova , que é velha
<mirqui> transfusão de plasma de pacientes que se recuperaram do covid19
<mirqui> para tratar de casos m
<mirqui> vamos almoçar , bom almoço a todos :)
<salommbr> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber porque na loja de aplicativo do ubuntu não está a versão mais recente de um programa de áudio, o LMMS. Fiz a atualização do programa pelo site do app, mas quando instala, é apenas executando um arquivo de imagem, não fica o ícone na lista de aplicativos.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<valeyard> salommbr: ubuntu nao tem pacotes atualizados conforme o desenvolvimento do programa
<salommbr> Então ubuntu nunca atualiza os apps da loja?
<hggdh> salommbr: novas versões de Ubuntu normalmente tem atualizações.
<hggdh> por outro lado, podem existir snaps; estas, sim, são atualizadas independente da versão do Ubuntu
<mirqui> hggdh , a versão 20.04 vai ser lts de 10 anos também ?
<salommbr> O que são snaps?
<hggdh> mirqui: LYSs são 5 anos; após 5 anos, a Canonical oferece suporte for mais alguns anos, mas é cobrado
<hggdh> s/lYS/LTS/
<mirqui> bom , não é tão difícil fazer uma instalação limpa
<salommbr> atualizei o meu Musescore pelo comando: sudo snap install musescore
<salommbr> Após concluída a instalação, o musescore não está atualizado. Para onde vai o programa novo?
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-07
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-08
<mirqui> bom dia :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-09
<liqgdja> nouveau := pieces origin pipeln
<liqgdja> thanos nosmap nosmep
<liqgdja> nidia prop thunderbolt SLAve
<liqgdja> _|_
<liqgdja> even thought take care
<liqgdja> home office thank u INSIDERS
<liqgdja> who about u r
<liqgdja> showdomilhao quemquerserummilhonario megas-senas antecipadas xD
<liqgdja> bola de crystal whalls
<liqgdja> chamaqueelavem
<liqgdja> push nidia prop thunderbolt SLAv
<liqgdja> nodark round robin
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<liqgdja> marvel dc spunk nidia
<liqgdja> vote quote
<liqgdja> u need t oOKnow if ur fw is shhhhhhh quite smart
<liqgdja> io emb
<liqgdja> sparow hide raw
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<liqgdja> iptables netfilter module pip
<liqgdja> strangerthings krita
<liqgdja> eae meyer
<liqgdja> cade a galera o apoio libreboot/coreboot
<liqgdja> pessoal
<liqgdja> esa pergunta que facco e quem souber responder ou indicatr uma informaccao mais detalhada
<liqgdja> anyon can answer list-module 1+ used_by missing refer
<liqgdja> geralmente quando um servicco web vaza informaccoes, pouco ou nada disso e de conhecimento publico
<liqgdja> e deveriamos nos preocupar inda que muita faixa etaria utiliza dispositivos eletronicos/conectividade de dados
<liqgdja> dado(s)
<liqgdja> ao inves de 'energia' dado 'cru'
<liqgdja> e ainda que tenhamos opinioes contrarias sobre opsource/prop quem tem a decisao final e em respeito a lei de cada pais/nacionalidade soberana
<liqgdja> somos nos
<liqgdja> auditoria de sistema informatizado não um preço/valor, mas com certeza não o da incerteza/obscuridade
<liqgdja> jogo de interese
<liqgdja> e melhor um 'xuxa park' ao seu comando que um mainframe do além
<liqgdja> nem mesmo dependencia
<liqgdja> se falarmos de RH INSIDERS
<liqgdja> fica tenso
<liqgdja> vc pensaria 2vezes em deixar seu pc no técnico
<liqgdja> infelizmente o mais indicado ainda e live
<liqgdja> vc pode linqar com um vm no seu hdexterno/backup
<liqgdja> espionagem industrial nao e conto sem nexu, e acontece sim muito sem percebemos
<liqgdja> sem contar zero-day bug
<liqgdja> imagine quantas 'marvilhas' isso nao causaria na sua vida
<liqgdja> algumas pessoas não tem a 'malícia' de fazer aforense e se preservar na internet
<liqgdja> inda mais com virtualizaccao, vc pode ter seus dados capturados e dificilmente sera rastreado, no case da vm estar offln
<celso> Boa tarde!
<celso> Alguem sabe converter arquivos mkv em avi via linha de comendo? São vários arquivos.
<celso> comando*
<denisbr> celso, Já achou resposta ? Acredito que deve ter vários exemplos de shell para isso ;-)
<celso> denisbr, achei um tutorial aqui falando do ffmpeg
<celso> parece que está dando certo
<celso> o Video é grande e por isso tá demorando
<celso> ffmpeg -i arquibo.mkv novoarquivo.avi
<celso> Deu certo
<celso> uhuuuu
<denisbr> celso, top!
<celso> denisbr, valeu
<celso>  o camando converteu
<celso> agora o aplicativo de video do ubuntu está mostrando a imagen do video. Antes só saia audio
<celso> a qualidade do video ficou show
<denisbr> celso, muito bom!
<denisbr> Depois falam que linux é chato ;)
<celso> denisbr, Uso Linux faz anos.... Hoje exclui a partição windows do PC.
<denisbr> celso, Legal ... Se precisar ainda é possível usar o windows no virtual box ;)
<celso> Exclui o windows porque ficava só ocupando espaço no HD. Não acessava a partição windows
<denisbr> celso, perfeito
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-10
<io100hzplus> digam pra canonical utilizar um 'pandorra' pra compilar o kernel prowd
<lo100hzplus> uma seleccao da fonte(exclusiva pontual) do teclado no gdm seria lega
<lo100hzplus> <enter>
<lo100hzplus> return
<lo100hzplus> ceph simples offline fidonav reload
<lo100hzplus> moz
<lo100hzplus> stremio
 * under hits hggdh with a small interstellar spaceship
 * under waves at hggdh with a hydraulic pump
<hggdh> oh tempora, oh mores
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> mirqui: boas. Como vão as coisas?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus , e por ai ?
<hggdh> tudo bem, ainda
<mirqui> não pense com moral baixa
<mirqui> estamos vivendo um dia de cada vez
<mirqui> eu já tive a experiência de viver em hospital
<mirqui> e vivia um dia por vez
<mirqui> graças a deus agora nimguem está hospitalizado
<mirqui> vou tomar café , depois falamos :)
<lo100hzplus> localmodconfig runtime ses
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-11
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-04-12
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> e ai hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<aiO100hzplus> linux (ac) dedicado, mod++ acpi
<aiO100hzplus> procede meu
<aiO100hzplus> ac.focus=vmlinuz
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> fala hggdh :) , como vai você ?
<aiO100hzplus> vammmy's calm dao
<aiO100hzplus> strix area rs
<aiO100hzplus> here
<aiO100hzplus> rememb, priority listening ClientAgent
<aiO100hzplus> acpi booster
<aiO100hzplus> SI:localuser:aio
